# The Person Below Me



## Chez Nick

Ok, this game is where you assume something about the person below you.

Example: TPBM has red hair.
             TPBM went to Maui in the past year.

Also you must say if the person above you is correct.

Example:  True, I do have red hair
              Nope, I've never even been to the sea.

I'll start:

TPBM has worked at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## Chez Nick

Now say if I'm right or not then say something about the person below you.


----------



## suziquzie

Yep I worked at Burger King when I was 14.
TPBM has lots of shoes.


----------



## sattie

Nope, not lots of shoes. 

TPBM loves champange!


----------



## pdswife

nope..just like it once in awhile

TPBM would like to take a walk in the woods.


----------



## redkitty

Yes!  I can't wait to hike again!!!

TPBM didn't get enough sleep last night.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, i didn't, i usually don't. 
TPBM has a garden.


----------



## Adillo303

Well, yes I do have a garden, of sorts, I have a flour garden. Sorry to say, not enough room for veggies.

TPBM would like to BBQ this weekend.


----------



## bowlingshirt

Correct, my in-laws are coming into town for the weekend and are bringing some ribs they want me to cook for them...

TPBM has secret fantasies that involve hamburger helper.


----------



## suziquzie

No Hamburger Helper fantasies, however if you said canned corned beef hash.......

TPBM is ready for spring to warm up to summer.


----------



## redkitty

I have been ready for months!!!  (stupid rain)

TPBM has a new computer


----------



## suziquzie

Well..... define computer. The old case has some new parts? so yes, sort of? DH builds ours.

TPBM loves to sit in the sun.


----------



## kitchenelf

I love the feel of the sun, but sitting in the sun - no.

TPBM needs coffee to function in the morning.


----------



## sattie

I need the caffine, but don't like coffee.

TPBM likes to sky dive!


----------



## suziquzie

Never sky dove, too chicken

TPBM needs a vacation.


----------



## GotGarlic

No, I've had three vacations already this month - I'm ready to veg out at home for the holiday weekend.

TPBM likes to sail.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I like to be on a sail boat with some one else doing the sailing.

TPBM
likes a bowl of vanilla ice cream!


----------



## suziquzie

I'll eat plain vanilaa if you cover it with chocolate syrup!

TPBM likes to eat outside.


----------



## pdswife

I do 
I do! On the two days of the year that the sun is out!!!

TPBM
would like a new lawn mower.


----------



## suziquzie

ok, now what if I hadn't been the next person? YES I want a giant sized zero turn tractor mower!! 

TPBM is getting ready for "work".


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness..you do make me laugh.  THANK YOU!!!   I still don't have a desk or a computer!!! UGH!!!

TPBM is
a great parent!


----------



## suziquzie

um, sure I'l go with that for now cuz nobody is screaming at me! 
TPBM really likes this new game!!!


----------



## pdswife

Yes, I do.  ( it fills my mind with useless info!  lol)

TPBM
would like to find a job closer to home and one which no one
yells at her.


----------



## suziquzie

you got it! do you know she had the nerve to call monday and ask if I wanted the days this summer that my MIL took off, and acted like nothing happened? And like the idiot I am i didn't mention anything or stick up for myself. 

TPBM would like a job where she can either do some actual work or bring something fun to do while she is getting paid.


----------



## pdswife

Are you kidding?  I'm sorry!!  SHe should treat you better.

YES, maybe today will be different!

TPBM
has to fix a quick dinner tonight.


----------



## suziquzie

or none at all, how did you ever know? 

TPBM likes to cook but couldn't possibly eat all they want to make.


----------



## plumies

Well, I can certainly try to eat everything I make but would probably make myself sick.

TPBM has to wash all the doggies this weekend.


----------



## welise86

no doggies....even though DH has been begging me to get a pit bull. I say no because our apartment is too small and our baby makes enough mess without a dog running around!

the person below me loves chocolate!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Absolutely correct!!!

TPBM has already gotten a sunburn this year..


----------



## suziquzie

Just a teeny one, I'm so mad I should have 2 or 2 by now with no more coming! 

TPBM feels bad about being inside on a beautiful warm day.


----------



## VeraBlue

Girl, you have no idea how much I detest being cooped up on beautiful days.

TPBM has a secret desire for frozen chocolate covered banans.


----------



## GotGarlic

Why, yes, Suzi, how did you know? It's sunny and 70 right now, headed to 76, but I only have to be inside for a couple more hours, then it's off to work the cook-off 

TPBM started a garden this year.


----------



## GotGarlic

VeraBlue said:


> Girl, you have no idea how much I detest being cooped up on beautiful days.
> 
> TPBM has a secret desire for frozen chocolate covered banans.



Hey, I'll go with that


----------



## suziquzie

I did start a new garden or 2, how'd you know?!? 

TPBM has nothing better to do than be on DC!


----------



## welise86

right you are...the house is clean, the baby is napping and DH  is at work, there's no laundry no nothing! 

TPBM is a garlic lover


----------



## GotGarlic

How'd you know?????

TPBM wants to visit Virginia.


----------



## suziquzie

I'd give my right AND left arm to visit anywhere on the ocean again! (but I'd like the arms back once i get there.....)

TPBM doesn't care much for winter.


----------



## Robo410

Well I like all 4 seasons, but winter sure can be the shortest, and no ice n snow is fine by me.

TPBM is a secret Canadian, eh


----------



## redkitty

Ha!  Nope....eh.

TPBM needs to buy some new clothes


----------



## JohnL

Yes I do!
My poor GF always complains about me wearing my work clothes all the time.

TPBM wants to buy a new Harley and take a tour of the Black Hills.


----------



## Adillo303

As long as you say wants, you are correct. Work money and life interfere.

TPBM would like a week alone in the mountains.


----------



## jeninga75

I would love that.  Can I bring the dog?  Does that still count as alone?

TPBM likes stinky cheeses


----------



## middie

Ummm not so much

TPBM has been out of the country at least once


----------



## jeninga75

Yup.  Korea when I was in the Army.

TPBM is a closet Hannah Montana fan.


----------



## middie

Yes I am. I watch it with my son. Miley's cute what can I say... other than her dad is hot !!!

TPBM is ready for bed


----------



## Saphellae

Nope, only 8 pm here! 

TPBM has a kleenex fetish.


----------



## VeraBlue

You must have been at the last meeting of kleenex fetishists, then..

TPBM flips the pillow to find a cold side in the summer.


----------



## jpmcgrew

TPBM has a very sensual side.
TPBM apears normal on the outside and is normal but also has a slight dark side but not in a bad way.
TPBM is not afraid to try new things.


----------



## Katie H

Hey, Vera, how'd you know that?  Our house isn't air-conditioned, so any "cool" I can get is welcomed.  Yep, I'm a pillow flipper.

TPBL likes to sleep in.   ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## luvs

well, i like to, 'cept jake wakes me early. like 7-ish.

person below me is working tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

maybe, kind of, in away YES.

TPBM
is looking forward to the long weekend!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, actually, no.  We had our long weekend last weekend.

TPBM likes lemon pie.


----------



## Chez Nick

Actually I don't like lemon desserts.


TPBM has a rabbit.


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I almost had a whole rabbit family yesterday because Dh's work was getting rid of them (they went to a farm).

TPBM is very secretive.


----------



## luvs

nope. i'm open with reservations.

person below me likes spaghetti.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, I like spaghetti.  

TPBM just got a haircut.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Is 2 months ago just got one?

TPBM loves to be awake at this hour.


----------



## Adillo303

Actually, I do. I am on a train heading to work. I like NYC   when it is quiet ans fresh in the AM.

With luck, tomorrow, I will be in a comfy chair ar this time with my two labs around me and hot coffee.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## suziquzie

I suppose maybe a little bagel baking would be a nice change up from being home, but I can't say I'm looking forward to it, per say! 

TPBM has a fear of clowns.


----------



## redkitty

hahahah!  YES!  Ever since Poltergeist!

TPBM likes Will Farrell movies


----------



## suziquzie

I haven't seen all of them, I liked most of what I saw, except the NASCAR one. That was pretty dumb. Funny, but dumb. 

TPBM drinks more coffee than they should.


----------



## LPBeier

Is liking two or three of them enough?

TPBM is wants to win a large lottery.


----------



## middie

More than anything !!!!!!!
Need the money

TPBM is cooking out sometime this weekend


----------



## suziquzie

At some point yep. DOn't know when, maybe every day! 

TPBM has to go to work today.


----------



## middie

Yep I do. And tomorrow too.

TPBM is lucky enough to get the whole weekend off


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah right. I really need a different job.

TPBM skipped breakfast.


----------



## SixSix210

Never eat breakfast...
TPBM spends too much time on the internet looking for ideas, and not enough time in the kitchen.


----------



## suziquzie

does that show by how many posts I've made?
TPBM is glad it's friday.


----------



## LT72884

OH HECK YEAH, goin to byrce canyon baby to do some campin and ATV's

TPBM is asleep at the wheel or keyboard


----------



## pdswife

How did you know I was still sleepy??  It's not even 8 o'clock here...

TPBM
could use a day of pampering and love


----------



## VeraBlue

<~~ would never reject a day of pampering and love....


TPBM sometimes sticks her/his finger in the peanut butter jar, when no one is looking.


----------



## suziquzie

oops. is that disrespecting the peanut butter?

TPBM is ready for lunch.


----------



## LT72884

does the medicine jar count? jk

TPBM has more cats than you can shake a stick at


----------



## GotGarlic

Vera, you are spooky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TPBM luuuuvs Carolina BBQ.


----------



## suziquzie

not sure I've had it, could you send some up?

TPBM is also tired of housework already today!!


----------



## GotGarlic

No, I'm at work today, so no housework (just means I'm another day behind - but DH is home today, so maybe he'll surprise me  ).

TPBM is a Messie.


----------



## LPBeier

Uh, do you have a webcam?

TPBM secretly loves fruit cake!


----------



## suziquzie

My Dad makes AWESOME fruitcake, so nope, its not a secret I love it! But only good fruitcake w/ brandy butter. 

TPBM needs to mow the lawn this weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, not here - we own a townhouse and the maintenance people do that.  Our backyard is our responsibility but it is tiny and DH just takes the weedeater to it (mostly weeds anyhow).

TPBM has never been to wonderful Canada.


----------



## LT72884

that would be me. i dont get out of utah much. i need to though.

TPBM

is frustrated at something


----------



## LPBeier

YESSSSS this stupid leg that swells and is painful and no one knows what is wrong with it!!!!!! (other than that I am a very content individual)

TPBM has a really infectious laugh


----------



## suziquzie

I think it's a dorky laugh. 

TPBM is ready for a nap.


----------



## LPBeier

How did you know?  I was up half the night again and finally got a bit of sleep after DH left at 8:00 am, have been up an hour and am ready to go back.

TPBM would love weekends off!


----------



## suziquzie

YOU AIN"T LYIN!!!!

TPBM works somehow every day.


----------



## LPBeier

You knew it was going to be me.  I can't say what I do is "work", because I love it so much.  

TPBM needs a full time babysitter badly!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

Actually, I'd rather have a fulltime maid to do my housework!
TPBM likes cream and sugar in his/her coffee.


----------



## LPBeier

I used to when I could drink coffee but had to quit when I found out it was giving me migraines.

TPBM is ready for a very long vacation anywhere!


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, as long as it's a very long vacation, I'll take it! Actually, I'm taking a week of vacation the first week of June (won't be posting much - no Internet access).

TPBM hates the beach.


----------



## LPBeier

How did you know?  I can't take too much sun and prefer to swim in an indoor pool.

TPBM knits


----------



## suziquzie

Ha! you DID know it was me!!!! Not lately, cabin fever has me unable to sit unless I'm on DC. 

TPBM has alot to do this weekend.


----------



## jeninga75

The beautiful thing is I have NOTHING to do this 3 day weekend.

TPBM loves thunder storms.


----------



## suziquzie

to a point, that point is where they are getting scary and my stupid dish goes out.....

TPBM needs a drink!


----------



## middie

Sometimes I do and I don't even drink. Ha !

TPBM is dateless on this Friday night.


----------



## LPBeier

That depends.  My hubby picked me up from the bus stop after he finished work and I saw DD home from the hospital, but we are both too tired for a date.

TPBM likes breakfast for supper.


----------



## pdswife

Yes and doesn't French toast sound good??


TPBM
Has had a good week but is still glad that the week
end is here.


----------



## LPBeier

It hasn't been a bad week and I am glad it is the weekend because I am going to a Food Festival tomorrow 

TPBM is up past their bedtime!


----------



## redkitty

Yes, last night we were up until 4am!  Its almost noon here now! 

TPBM is in desperate need of a sunny holiday.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and no.  It is starting to be sunny now and I want the rain to go away, but I can't stand too much heat....the needing the holiday part is definitely right on the mark!

TPBM lives for the weekend.


----------



## pdswife

YES~!!!!!!!!

TPBM
has a cat that they love!


----------



## LPBeier

Sadly not any more - the ex got both cats and I wasn't able to go to court to fight for custody of feline children.  However DH (and this one is very dear and very hunky) and I have two wonderful pups.

TPBM watches the food network way too much!


----------



## pdswife

YES!!  I do!!

TPBM 
wants to travel more than they do


----------



## LPBeier

You know it!  I have never been out of North America and have only seen a fraction of it!

TPBM likes peanut butter with chocolate.


----------



## VeraBlue

<~~~ will dip chocolate bars into the jar, if necessary.

TPBM has fond memories of some cafeteria school lunches.


----------



## middie

Sure... when they were thrown at someone I hated.


TPBM has a cousin who's more like a sibling to them 
(Much like my cousins are to me)


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, my word Middie, how right you are!  My sister is much older than me, my cousin's sister is much younger than her and we are a year apart.  We fight like siblings too!

TPBM needs a Mickey D fix once inawhile.


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I've never had a Big Mac?  But, yes..some times I need those french Fries.

TPBM
is going to have an adult
bevarage tonight/


----------



## middie

Does a peanut butter milkshake count ?

TPBM had a delicious dinner


----------



## pdswife

I haven't had dinner yet but...hubby is in the kitchen cooking!!!!  

TPBM will watch a good movie tonight


----------



## LPBeier

As a matter of fact I did! 3:10 to Yuma with Christian Bale and Russell Crowe.

TPBM has a junk drawer in their kitchen.


----------



## middie

Actually I have a few throughout the house

TPBM is ready for bed


----------



## LPBeier

How right you are.  

TPBM likes to sleep in on Sunday mornings.


----------



## pdswife

YES yes and more YES!!!

TPBM
has a childhood friend that they'd like to reconnect wiith


----------



## LPBeier

I have been trying to find her for years.  We really bonded in high school (it was a private school and we both hated it and almost all the other students).

TPBM wants a new car.


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do!!

TPBM will understand if I go to bed soooon!


----------



## luvs

i'll understand as i am very sleepy too. sleep tite!

person below me cooks sunday dinner.


----------



## redkitty

I cook almost every night!

TPBM needs to be productive today


----------



## texasgirl

I really do need to get my tax stuff together for Friday since we had to file an extension!!

TPBM is excited about being with their guests today.


----------



## redkitty

Nope, no guests today.....just more packing!

TPBM owns a food processor and couldnt imagine life without it!


----------



## GotGarlic

How else would I make my pesto - with a mortar and pestle! I think not 

TPBM luuuvvs them some smoked ribs.


----------



## Garband

I wouldn't know. I've never had smoked ribs. =( Sounds good though.

The person below me can't wait for their in-laws to leave.


----------



## redkitty

hahaha!  No in-laws here.

TPBM has bought some new furniture recently


----------



## jeninga75

Haha, if a put together computer desk from Wal-Mart counts, then ya, about 3 hours ago.  Trying to get up the motivation to put it together as we speak lol.

TPBM could eat pizza 3 times a day 7 days a week.


----------



## GotGarlic

Ya know, I think I probably could - for a couple of weeks at least - there are so many toppings to choose from  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TPBM will go to a parade tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, actually no, there are no parades tomorrow up here in Canada, but if there was one I would certainly go!

TPBM watched Sesame Street when they were young.


----------



## redkitty

Absolutely and still love it!!!

TPBM spends Sundays with family.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, my DH, and our border (who is become part of the family) spend Sundays together even if it is just our special brunch.  Today we had our brunch and DD and her boyfriend are coming for supper.

TPBM love walks in the rain.


----------



## expatgirl

We live in Houston...it's a given in winter....

TPBM loves sushi..........


----------



## texasgirl

I love the California rolls and Philly rolls, but, only when someone else makes it.

TPBM is ready to rest for the day.


----------



## expatgirl

I surely am ----so jetlagged that I could sleep for hours but I can't---will turn in around 8pm however

who wants to have a baby?


----------



## expatgirl

ok, will amend that to "who likes cuddling babies?"


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I take that to be "TPBM likes to cuddle babies".....
And I do.  

TPBM loves root beer floats


----------



## pdswife

I haven't had one in many years but...YES I do

TPBM
wants to take a walk in the sunshine


----------



## middie

I did but I'm always up for that.

TPBM would like to live in the mountains


----------



## Uncle Bob

It would be nice........

TPBM........Loves Fried Chicken


----------



## expatgirl

I love fried chicken, UB!  

TPBM.......who wants to live to be a hundred years or more?


----------



## LPBeier

LOL!!!! I hadn't thought of it, but as long as I can stay feeling young I wouldn't mind a bit!

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ahmmmm Sometimes I do...

TPBM......Is ready for bed


----------



## LPBeier

(And I bet you sing beautifully Uncle B!)

I am ready, but unfortunately it is only 7:00 and I have to clean up from a late dinner, do dishes, make lunches and get the morning coffee ready....Then it is definitely sleep time.

TPBM is a hopeless romantic.


----------



## expatgirl

Does watching Jane Austen movies and reading all her books count????

Who watches the Indianapolis races?


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry should have prefaced that with TPBM watches the Indiana races.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

I did watch a little of the Indy 500

TPBM.....Is getting sleepy


----------



## expatgirl

Yes, are you swinging a watch...................???????hahahaha


TPBM:  will you be on DC tomorrow?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hahahaha! No watch. A pecan on a thread!!

yes I'll be around.....

TPBM....Likes Pecan Pie!!


----------



## pdswife

How'd did you know??
It's one of my favorites!

TPBM
would like to meet other DC'ers


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, I sure would!  I say we have a big party at Uncle Bob's since I have always wanted to go to Mississippi.

TPBM reads the coloured comics in the weekend newspaper


----------



## Garband

I used to.. Not anymore though.

TPBM is in love with spicy food.


----------



## luvs

i adore spicy food.

person below me keeps decaf fer guests.


----------



## redkitty

No decaf here!

TPBM sleeps on a very firm mattress.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes!!!!!! A brand new one......


TPBM......Has already eaten breakfast


----------



## YT2095

I have indeed (coffee and Oreos).

TPBM will disagree with this statement


----------



## expatgirl

How about agree to disagreeing?  (so great to see you back on DC, btw!!!)

TPBM loves to drive sporty cars...............


----------



## redkitty

Yes!  I miss my Audi....

TPBM is worried about gas prices


----------



## expatgirl

I love Audis........owned a 1967 convertible Mustang once-----sigh---------those were the days, my friend...............

TPBM is  an ice cream lover............


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh yeah - especially my new favorite, brownie-loaded chocolate drizzled with strawberry balsamic vinegar.

TPBM likes bicycles built for two.


----------



## suziquzie

Never been on one, but I'd try it! 

TPBM is a busy bee today.


----------



## redkitty

Yes, busy packing bee!

TPBM wears sunglasses everyday


----------



## Uncle Bob

My glasses change when I go in the sun...so yes!!!!

TPBM

Is bare foot!!!


----------



## Garband

Of course. I'm at my house so no need for shoes or socks. =)

TPBM is enjoying a day off.


----------



## GotGarlic

Close - flip-flops 

TPBM wants to get in the hot tub.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cracks me up when these overlap  Yes, I am off today, and it's absolutely gorgeous.

TPBM wants to get in the hot tub.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes!  The hot tub is sooooooo nice on this sore body of mine!

TPBM loves old movies


----------



## redkitty

no, not really

TPBM exercises daily


----------



## luvs

rarely.

person below me takes vitamins.


----------



## expatgirl

yes, I take a multi along with a calcium supplement

TPBM:
likes to garden whether flowers, veggies or both


----------



## LPBeier

I love to garden, however last year I was away for the whole summer and this year I can't do as much as I like in the way of flowers. I do have my organic herb garden though.

TPBM puts lots of butter on their popcorn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yep....Mostly veggies...yea I do butter on pcorn

TPBM

Loves chocolate covered cherries!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, those are one of my major downfalls!  I have even made them!

TPBM likes cooking but not cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## expatgirl

my moniker is what is the difference betw a chef and a cook and I consider myself an underglorified "chef" hahaha--got the kids trained tho'---they don't mind cleaning up as they want to eat

TPBM:
likes to grill


----------



## suziquzie

I am working on becoming one with my grill this summer! Stove just kicks out too much heat for the aging a/c to keep up! 

TPBM Is ready for some quality alone time!


----------



## LPBeier

I am sooooo ready for quality time....only trouble is DH was called into work on his time off....again. And DD's BF is too tired so they aren't coming to dinner.

TPBM likes going for walks on the beach.


----------



## Uncle Bob

At sunrise or sunset....YES!

TPBM
Loves Fried Okra


----------



## suziquzie

never had it but I'll try most anything once! 

TPBM is a very nice person.


----------



## middie

I try to be

TPBM spent the day with family and friends


----------



## suziquzie

I dont have friends. 
 My family are my friends though!!! (more my husbands family are my friends, my family doesn't like me)

TPBM is watching the SpongeBob SquarePants movie..... again......


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I have seen it about three times with my best friend's kids.

TPBM doesn't like brussel sprouts

(Suzi, I thought WE were your friends!)


----------



## middie

How did you know ????!!!

TPBM is ready to eat dinner now


----------



## suziquzie

aha but I didn't spend any time with ya this weekend!!! 

I actually do like brussel sprouts! with vinegar. yum. 

TPBM would love to own a private jet.


----------



## suziquzie

JINX!!!!
buy me a coke!


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished dinner (for Middie's brussel sprout answer)

Well, I would like to own my own private jet as long as a pilot comes with it.  I don't even drive a car anymore, let alone a plane!!!

TPBM once dreamed of being a celebrity!


----------



## meshoo96

I really never did, but a famous scientist I was hoping to be....

TPBM wants to have lots of grandchildren...


----------



## Uncle Bob

No not a lot...

TPBM

Wants something sweet


----------



## LPBeier

But of course Uncle B!! Good thing I made extra sticky maple pudding!!!

TPBM still owns record albums.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, stop dating me.........of course I do..........they make great frisbees now

TPBM has never skied before.........(besides me)


----------



## pdswife

nope not I

TPBM has blonde hair


----------



## suziquzie

Not a strand ...... anymore. I did have it bleach white at one point using peroxide. Yeah 15 was awkward for me.
I like to call the greys blonde tho..... 

TPBM is having an adult beverage.


----------



## expatgirl

is that blonde blonde hair like in right now or do highlights count......hahaha---no, really mine looks fairly natural as I don't have grey (gray) yet and I was a blonde as a child

TPBM likes to sleep with their significant other (cat or dog, that is)


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, i"m a blonde for sure


----------



## pdswife

Love my kitty..but since she lost her sight she doesn't like the waterbed ( I think it makes her dizzy) so I don't get to sleep with her anymore.

TPBM
loves a good roller coaster ride


----------



## expatgirl

yes, I'm having an adult beverage

TPBM likes to sleep with their cat or dog or maybe it's the other way around


----------



## expatgirl

Wow it's dueling send buttons---I love it---

No, I don't LOVE roller coaster rides


----------



## suziquzie

(is is safe to type and send yet?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes

TPBM

Has short hair


----------



## Chez Nick

Sort of, its a little shaggy.


TPBM owns a reptile.


----------



## suziquzie

no but i keep waiting for a turtle! 

TPBM has green eyes.


----------



## LPBeier

No, sorry, they are dark brown.

TPBM wishes they were taller.


----------



## suziquzie

no actually i've always thought at 5'6 i was too tall, always wanted to be 5'3. 

TPBM has pierced ears.


----------



## luvs

well, my ears used to be pierced in five places, my tongue & lebret, too, now just my nose is pierced.

person below me is tatooed.


----------



## LPBeier

I have two sets of wholes in my ears and an eybrow piercing.  Pretty good for an "old lady of 49 and um 1/2 eh?

(oops that little Canadianism just slipped out).


----------



## LPBeier

Well since I tied and forgot the TBPM I will answer luvs.

No Tatoos and there never will be.

TPBM's favourite colour is blue


----------



## Uncle Bob

No tatoo.......

TPBM

Drinks Rum


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not blue....

TPBM Dwinks Wum


----------



## suziquzie

Hard to say.... blue or green or bluish green..... or greenish blue..... 

TPBM loves where they live.


----------



## suziquzie

here we go again. 

not much rum, Brandy. 

TPBM isn't sure which answer to give!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, we are having a lot of overlaps here

I love wum

I love where I live

I have no idea what to answer

TPBM talks with a wonderful accent


----------



## luvs

welp, a pgh. accent is kinda neat.

person below me cooked a yummy dinner.


----------



## suziquzie

not my most imaginative dinner but it worked! 

TPBM is feeling good today.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, the day didn't go exactly as planned, but yes, it is a good day.

TPBM spends many hours here at DC


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Yes, this site is addicting.

TPBM is dreading going back to work tomorrow..


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm. I do work tomorrow but i dont get paid unless DH leaves change in his pants to be washed or I find it in the couch..... 
I wouldn't say I'm dreading it but I'd really like to do something more fun than be yelled at for juice and snacks all day...... 

anywho....

TPBM should be in bed by now but doesn't wanna.


----------



## expatgirl

yes, I wantta be in bed as I'm jetlagged but I'm forcing myself to stay awake---the only way to really get over it eventually

TPBM is addicted to their computer or at least likes to spend a lot of "quality" time with it


----------



## LPBeier

Hah!  This is nothing compared to the 10 years I co-owned an internet company.  But alas, yes, I am addicted.

TPBM is happiest when cooking or baking.


----------



## Garband

Recently, yes. It's a toss-up between that and guitar really.

TPBM is up later than they should be.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Actually I am up earlier than I should be..........


TPBM.....

Wants a cup of coffee


----------



## suziquzie

how did you know.... are you bringing it or do i have to get up and do it myself?

TPBM already made thier coffee.


----------



## Adillo303

Hours ago - Up at 4:15 out the door with coffee by 4:50. Ready to start going to sites.

TPBM - Is getting started slowly after the long weekend.


----------



## suziquzie

Nope I'm always up and running, got a late start today though. 
Usually up by 4 but I hit snooze til 5:30!

TPBM loves food just a little too much!


----------



## LPBeier

That depends if you mean preparing it or eating it.....then again, for me it applies to both!

TPBM would love a day being pampered at a spa


----------



## suziquzie

i guess i wouldn't complain, but really the thought just doesn't turn my crank! wow I am wierd. 

TPBM just woke up and ran straight to thier computer.


----------



## LPBeier

How did you know?

TPBM is on at least their second cup of coffee by now.


----------



## suziquzie

at least is right, I think this is #5 if you count the one that I dumped cuz I took a shower and forgot about it! 

TPBM can't resist thier sweet tooth.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying, but it is difficult.  I am going to the dentist next week.  Maybe I should get him to pull that sweet tooth out!

TPBM loves gardening


----------



## suziquzie

a little too much i think i am going to gave to move to a warmer climate so i can actually do it once in awhile! 

TPBM is not wearing shoes.


----------



## LPBeier

I wear shoes as little as possible

TPBM is happy with their life even though they may pretend otherwise


----------



## suziquzie

yep, I'm pretty happy. 
a little more $$ and alone time would be good, but other than that it's all good! 

TPBM watches what they eat.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, every bite as it goes into my mouth!!! No, seriously I do try to balance my diet.

TPBM likes the colour purple


----------



## suziquzie

I do unless it is crayon on my wall. 

TPBM can't decide what to do first today.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, it is between staying here and wasting time on the computer or  going back to bed!!!

TPBM is ready to get on with the day.


----------



## suziquzie

I'm ready but i dont know for what. I keep munching, i must be bored. 

TPBM needs a vacation.


----------



## pdswife

Mexico awaits!!  July 4 HURRY UP AND GET HERE!!!!!!!

TPBM has a headache?


----------



## redkitty

No, no headache today

TPBM likes Oreos


----------



## suziquzie

she LOVES Oreos! 

TPBM wears thier hair up most days.


----------



## expatgirl

if you mean a ponytail, then yes....can't stand hair in my face

TPBM has or had visitors/inlaws/outlaws recently or will over the summer


----------



## suziquzie

my inlaws are here all the time. ok at least once a month if not more. 

TPBM is wearing jeans.


----------



## redkitty

I was but just put my pj's on cause I'm feeling lazy!

TPBM has had to end a very long friendship recently


----------



## luvs

huh-uh.

person below me wants a nap.


----------



## LPBeier

In the worst way!!!!!

TPBM is allergic to mornings


----------



## luvs

not even allegra & benadryl fix mornings fer me!

person below me works 8-5.


----------



## suziquzie

I work 24 7.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## JillBurgh

Not bored until lunch break is over in 4 minutes!

TPBM would rather be lying in bed having fresh grapes fed to him/her right now.


----------



## NAchef

That would be lovely!!

TPBM loves to eat Pho on cold winter days.


----------



## pdswife

I've only had it once and it had a horrid burn smell going on.  I would like to try a better made bowl sometime.


TPBM
Drinks a lot of water


----------



## suziquzie

lots and lots. 

TPBM is getting paid to do this!


----------



## pdswife

yes... !!!!  

TPBM 
thinks I really should be doing work!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

NO! NO! Have Fun!!

TPBM

Wants a Tan


----------



## suziquzie

nope i think you should do whatever it is you are doing right now! 

TPBM thinks my kids rule the house cuz I'm here all the time.


----------



## pdswife

YES!! So I'm going to Mexico to borrow one from the Sun God!!

TPBM
likes to cook alone in the kitchen without "help"


----------



## suziquzie

i love to, never happens. 

TPBM needs a nap


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. surfing the web I can do at work... sleeping might be pushing it a little.


TPBM
likes Fridays better than Sundays


----------



## suziquzie

depends on what time sunday. noon sunday is better than 7 pm friday! 

TPBM ate too much cookie dough.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I like Saturdays better than either Friday or Sunday because I actually get to spend time with my DH.

TPBM has never had a mojito


----------



## Uncle Bob

It doesn't matter that much...but maybe yes

TPBM

Wants a Snickers


----------



## expatgirl

oh, I always look forward to Fridays---we eat out........

TPBM worries too much in general (I'm first in line btw)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you realize that four of us all an answered the same line about Fridays and Sundays?

I haven't made the cookie dough yet
I haven't had a mojito
I like Mars better than Snickers
Yes, I worry like crazy

TPBM is as confused in this game as I am!


----------



## expatgirl

I'm a blonde---remember---yes, I love Snickers

TPBM worries too much


----------



## expatgirl

Da-----

TPBM thinks that this is too funny


----------



## suziquzie

yep, and she's wondering who else is answering at the same time this time! 

TPBM wants to go outside.


----------



## expatgirl

No way---hot as hades and Dorothy doesn't live in MN

TPBM wants to go outside


----------



## quicksilver

*I don't want to - hot & muggy, but the weiner dog is sitting with legs and eyes crossed for the past hour, so right after I post this*

*tpbm gas prices have hit $4.00 a gallon*


----------



## expatgirl

jest kidding, SQ.....I wished that I lived somewhere cooler now........take me back to K.


----------



## LPBeier

Well ours are $1.40 a litre here so not sure how close that is.

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## expatgirl

quicksilver said:


> *I don't want to - hot & muggy, but the weiner dog is sitting with legs and eyes crossed for the past hour, so right after I post this*
> 
> *tpbm gas prices have hit $4.00 a gallon*



Too funny------
Gas prices are not funny


----------



## LPBeier

(Do you know that I just figured out that $1.40 per litre works out to $5.32 CDN per gallon.  Now that sure isn't funny).

The last one was 
TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## expatgirl

Well, LP, here in the states a litre is nearly over a quart and there are 4 quarts to the gallon so your gas is a bit higher than here but not by much......and not forever, hopefully


----------



## expatgirl

i need a haircut and hilites and lolites to make my blonde hair look natural

TPBM  is easygoing with life


----------



## redkitty

Pretty easy going, yes.

TPBM tries to walk or take public transportation as often as possible


----------



## middie

Think I'm going to start !!!

TPBM drives an older car


----------



## GotGarlic

No, I bought a Ford Escape Hybrid about two and a half years ago - love it, especially now, when the gas engine shuts itself off and the electric engine takes over 

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## middie

No but I used to have 2 of them. And I miss them

TPBM has a dog


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, a rambunctious black Lab! 

TPBM is taking it easy today.


----------



## pdswife

as easy as I can!!

TPBM
is ready for lunch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Already had lunch...Ready for a Drink


TPBM

Want a drink too!!


----------



## LT72884

no i want a four wheelr!!!

TPBM

wants to buy me a four wheeler


----------



## pdswife

yes, yes she does... but since it's only 1:51pm and I'm sitting in my cube at work..I'll have to wait.

TPBM
Is Happy that they discovered DC


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> yes, yes she does... but since it's only 1:51pm and I'm sitting in my cube at work..I'll have to wait.
> 
> TPBM
> Is Happy that they discovered DC



sweet action, you want to buy me one eh.. LOLjk

you posted at the same time as me


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, you bet - I've absorbed so much knowledge from everyone here, I'm the food guru *and* the plant guru among my friends 

TPBM is in search of a good novel.


----------



## pdswife

I am!  It's one I checked out of the library and now I can't find it!!  lol

TPBM
likes lemon tea


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah babe! 

TPBM ran out of work to do.


----------



## pdswife

Yes... I worked for all of 40 minutes....lol..


TPBM
likes would rather work in the garden than
clean kitchens


----------



## LPBeier

Do I have to choose one of those two?

TPBM is looking forward to summer holidays


----------



## redkitty

Not getting a proper holiday this summer but certainly looking forward to my move home!

TPBM suffers from mild insomnia


----------



## elaine l

Not a chance....sleep like a baby

TPBM loves the mornings


----------



## quicksilver

*      I don't know if it's mild insomnia but I sleep 4-5 hours a night. And the dog looks forward to armidillo hunting in the middleof the night. sometimes a cat, and he's off with me running in pj's screaming.*


----------



## redkitty

I love mornings when I feel rested!

TPBM has a jar of olives in the fridge


----------



## elaine l

Yes I have a jar in the fridge

TPBM drinks out of the milk carton


----------



## luvs

yep, when jake isn't around.

person below me doesn't get why i type 
'person below me' instead of abbreviating


----------



## VeraBlue

Never actually gave it any thought...abbreviate or not, it's up to you.

TPBM tries to keep all their shoes in the boxes, but it never lasts for long.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I keep the shoes, and the boxes, does that count?

TPBM often stares into the refrigerator wondering what it was they wanted.


----------



## Uncle Bob

What who me?  

TPBM....has put dirty dishes in the refrigerator...Ok..you started too!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, Uncle B you caught me....I have done that and no bourbon or other beverage was involved!

TPBM has a secret sweet tooth.


----------



## middie

No secret about it lol

TPBM needs to vent


----------



## suziquzie

actually i got no issues today, except that SUMMER WILL NOT GET HERE! 
ok thanks I guess I did! 

TPBM is ready for sleep.


----------



## pdswife

You couldn't be more right...

TPBM
has no gray hair


----------



## suziquzie

i wish. I like to call them blonde. 

TPBM had a quiet dinner.


----------



## middie

No such thing here unless I eat alone.

TPBM wants to lounge in the sun


----------



## GotGarlic

I love to lounge in the sun - did that this past weekend. It's supposed to cool off tomorrow, though.

TPBM wants a new computer.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Nope, I just got one. But I really wanted it before I got it!

TPBM sings in the shower - loudly!


----------



## Garband

Nope. I'm way too self-conscious to open up that much. lol

TPBM like Belgian waffles.


----------



## Barbara L

I love them!

TPBM has a big ham in the freezer just waiting for the right time to bake it.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

No, no hams here!

TPBM didn't get enough sleep last night


----------



## suziquzie

actually i got too much i slept alot later than i wanted to. 

TPBM has thier whole day already planned.


----------



## elaine l

Yes I do.  Took the day off to do a few things and dh added to the list

TPBM  loves to squish holes in the chocolates in an assorted box before choosing one.


----------



## middie

Nope I just bite into them.

TPBM wants to go back to bed.


----------



## suziquzie

no but I'd like the kids to go back for a few hours! 

TPBM is grocery shopping today.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I went yesterday, but did forget a couple of items so probably!

TPBM likes to pop the air pockets on bubble wrap.


----------



## suziquzie

Good Morning! 
I used to but now the kids snatch it up on me! 

TPBM wanted to sleep longer.


----------



## middie

I want to sleep longer every morning.

TPBM has no clue what to do for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm how'd ya know? 

TPBM is off today.


----------



## SixSix210

"off" is such a relative term  but yes.

TPBM loves eclairs.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but only GOOD eclairs, which I have yet to find in this frozen wasteland between oceans.....

TPBM is bored.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, yes I am bored - not because there is nothing to do, but because I don't always feel up to doing it!

TPBM watches Rachel Ray


----------



## suziquzie

I used to but she started to bug me. Dunno why. 

TPBM could use some help but won't ask for it.


----------



## LPBeier

I actually have asked for some, but I can't remember when that was

TPBM would love some help but not from the little hands who want to give it!


----------



## suziquzie

you got it!!!! 

TPBM will not eat liver and onions.


----------



## pdswife

wrong!  I make it at least once a year. 

TPBM- will plant some flowers today


----------



## suziquzie

you betcha!!!!!  

TPBM will get to do more than 40 min of work today.


----------



## pdswife

I do hope so.  BUT... I'm not counting on it.

TPBM
has a very creative side


----------



## suziquzie

not that I'm aware of, but I'm too busy to find out! 

TPBM would like a cookie.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, she would love it if someone would come over and bake some so she doesn't have to!!!

TPBM likes KD


----------



## pdswife

KD LANG??

TPBM will miss me all day while I'm
hard at work earning money to pay for yardwork to be done


----------



## suziquzie

of course!

TPBM would like to buy me more stuff to do more yardwork with because I'm wierd and like yardwork.


----------



## pdswife

I do want to buy you a new rake and a riding lawnmower!!!  A pretty pink one with a bannana seat..oh wait that's a bike.  lol

TPBM
has to have coffee or tea in the AM or she'll go crazy
by noon


----------



## suziquzie

noon? 9 am is my noon, I'm up by 4! 
oh, and yes much coffee must be involved. 

TPBM still doesn't know who or what KD is.


----------



## LPBeier

(I meant KD as in Kraft Dinner and she spells it kd lang with no capitals!)

I would most certainly buy you more stuff, but you would have to pay for the fedex bill to get it there.  Would you rather I just buy you a Home Depot gift card?

TPBM doesn't want to go to work today


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I do like KD and I also like kd lang with no capitals,  she has the most beautiful voice.)

Nope. I don't want to go to work.  HOME is better!

TPBM- thinks I should call in sick


----------



## suziquzie

do it i dare ya!!! 

TPBM should get up and do something useful but doesn't wanna.


----------



## LPBeier

I wanna get something done, it is just a matter of whether I can find the energy!

TPBM doesn't do mornings well


----------



## middie

Not at all

TPBM wants to get up at 3:30 a.m. and be at work by 5:30 for me since I don't do mornings well


----------



## redkitty

hahaa!  no thanks!

TPBM sometimes skips dinner


----------



## middie

Eh sometimes... breakfast more often than dinner

TPBM is missing someone very much


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ooooo If you only knew!!

TPBM....

Just finished lunch


----------



## LPBeier

No, it's only 10:00 here.  But I am finished thinking about what I want for lunch, does that count?

TPBM Once dreamed of joining the circus!


----------



## suziquzie

nope, but I seem to be in the middle of one anyway!! 

TPBM has a sunny day.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Yep, it's sunny and bright here.

TPBM has a lead foot on the freeway.


----------



## suziquzie

not so much since I got a speedin ticket I couldn't afford, then DH got one the next week.....

TPBM only cares to have snow and cold for the holiday season, after that it's useless.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, it can snow on the actual holidays, but I would still prefer it on the mountains only

TPBM would love to live in a tropical country


----------



## middie

Yep I would !

TPBM has a dysfunctional family too


----------



## Fisher's Mom

That's me, Middie.

TPBM likes to chew ice.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes..I crunch on a little ice here and there..

TPBM

Slept well last night


----------



## LPBeier

Much better than the night before, thanks, Uncle B.

TPBM isn't afraid of snakes


----------



## quicksilver

_      That wouldn't be me. Bratwurst dog got bitten a few years ago by a pigmi (sp?) ratlesnake, right on the bridge of his nose. Poor baby! It was touch and go for 3 days, 'cause he, unbenounced to me, worked out the medicine I gave him.I had to take off work and he didn't eat or drink the whole time. Had to carry him out to piddle._

_Then a couple of weeks ago, a neighbor killed a rattler in his driveway that was thick as my wrist, threw it in the canal for the gators to eat. Yuk!_

_TPBM has snake tales too............._


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I actually hate snakes too, so it was an unfair question.  I worked with a guy who had a boa constrictor and one day for some stupid reason he brought it to work.  He sat at the computer with it around his neck until one of the bosses told him to put it in its cage and if he ever brought it again he would be fired on the spot!

TPBM wants to write a book some day.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, do I ever

TPBM is driving a car with over 100,000 miles-------old Hondas in my driveway but still ticking.......


----------



## LPBeier

We have a 96 neon with well over 100,000 on it and a lot of bumps and bruises but until recently we loved it.  I don't drive much at the moment and I am finding the low seats and wide doors (a 2 door) make it really hard for me to get in and out of.  We are hoping to get a van one of these days....will help with the catering as well.

TPBM is a very funny person when they want to be


----------



## pdswife

only after six or seven beers.. and then I only make myself giggle!


TPBM
gets upset when they see people littering


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:


> TPBM
> gets upset when they see people littering


I get extremely upset!  In fact, whenever my daughter or nephew (and even my students, when I was teaching) would pick something up off the ground, I told them that it was their trash now, so find a trash can.  We are always picking other people's trash up.  The roads out here are so bad--That is one of the things I miss about California--they enforce the litter laws much better.  They don't enforce them here at all.

Okay, off of my soapbox!

TPBM likes to go metal detecting (or would like to try it, if he/she hasn't already done it).

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I have never tried it but if it means I can find enough money to lease an actual space for my catering I'm game!

TPBM uses Vista operating system and isn't impressed.


----------



## pdswife

I do use Vista... and I've never had an ounce of trouble with it.  I like it very much.

TPBM
would like to know more about how the computer really works.


----------



## quicksilver

ME, ME, ME. I'm no techno wizzard, don't want to be, but practical application would help. alot of buttons/keys I don't use. I don't know why they are there.

TPBM just started living w/ significant other.


----------



## pdswife

No, I've been there for almost 11 years now.  

TPBM
would like to have a new kitchen built
for them.


----------



## middie

I sure would... with an island !

TPBM enjoys bubble baths


----------



## LPBeier

I do, but I rarely have one - too hard to get in and out of the tub these days!  (Probably more information than you wanted to know!)

TPBM is allergic to spring (as in the flowers).


----------



## Barbara L

I'm one of the few people I know in this area who has no known allergies.  

TPBM likes banana splits!

Barbara


----------



## elaine l

OH yes I do.  Black raspberry in place of the strawberry ice cream.  Yum

TPBM

Loves to watch reruns of Lost in Space


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I had never seen it until last year, but we bought the 1st and 2nd season on DVD (we may have all of them now--not sure).  

TPBM is watching "So You Think You Can Dance."

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Happily no. I have not watched it and don't intend to start.....unless they put it on Food Network.

TPBM hums ABBA songs!


----------



## quicksilver

*    Who?*


    TPBM loves Classical Music/ and what?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes I do!! And too many to list!!


TPBM

Wishes They coulda slept later this morning


----------



## suziquzie

Actually I tried to get up earlier. 

TPBM has lots to do today.


----------



## Uncle Bob

If you only knew....and I better quit playing and get on the ball!!

TPBM

Had Cheese Toast For Breakfast!


----------



## suziquzie

nope, no breakfast yet. too busy during the morning kiddie zoo!!! 

TPBM has had some coffee.


----------



## redkitty

Yup, today was my last day on coffee!  (seriously, I'm quitting caffeine!)

TPBM craves sweets after dinner


----------



## suziquzie

not usually but last night I sure did! 
thank goodness for sherbet! 

TPBM has a fish tank.


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, really it's DH's tank, but it's in our house 

TPBM is ready for lunch.


----------



## suziquzie

same with our tanks, I call him fish boy. but i feed them and do the top off water every day. go figure. 

Not relly hungry yet, stopped at work before the grocery store and got a muffin. 

TPBM loves the beach.


----------



## LPBeier

I think I answered this one before but no, sadly, the beach and I aren't good friends.

TPBM eats the black jelly beans first.


----------



## suziquzie

no, i throw them away first! or save them for step-FIL. 

TPBM is feeling better now.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, thank you I am after a nice nap.  And I personally love black jelly beans.

TPBM would like to have a romantic getaway without kids sometime soon.


----------



## expatgirl

sure........sign me up...........just make sure that he's here......hahaha

TPBM exists on little sleep


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but I managed to have some solid rest this morning which helped - I would rather have it during the night though!

TPBM doesn't really like Gordon Ramsay


----------



## suziquzie

I'm not sure what I think of him. I like what he's getting at, but I don't like the way he gets there. Hope he doesn't have kids! 

TPBM has or had freckles.


----------



## LPBeier

Unfortunately they pop up every summer even now - right across the nose and cheeks!

TPBM has never been to Canada


----------



## suziquzie

I think everyone in MN has been to Canada! Not very far into Canada though, a church youth group sailing trip in the Boundary waters. Wow had to be almost 20 years ago! 

TPBM has 2 left feet.


----------



## quicksilver

_Yup! That would be me. You should have been at my wedding reception when dad and I had to do the dance. 4 left feet!!!_
_2 left hands too! the left is for coordination, the right is only good for strength/lifting/carrying._

_TPBM is a lefty in a family of rightys_


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I am a lefty when it comes to eating, and everything else.....except for writing thanks to a grade three teacher and a ruler across the knuckles....but I digress.

TPBM likes spicy foods


----------



## middie

Not really. A little zing is okay but nothing that sets my mouth on fire.

TPBM is a tea drinker


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it!  Brought up nice and proper by my English Aunties!!!

TPBM is tired from a hard day's work.


----------



## luvs

i don't work. i'm tired, though.  

person below me slipped online at work earlier.


----------



## suziquzie

my job is my kids. you better bet I sneak away! 

TPBM could've gotten up earlier.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ah 5:30 was early enough....

TPBM......

Wants bacon and eggs for breakfast


----------



## redkitty

No bacon but I had scrambled eggs!

TPBM has big plans for this weekend


----------



## suziquzie

no plans at all, except for working and making alot of bagels!

TPBM has no kids to get on the school bus this morning.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yep...no school kids!

TPBM

Likes Cream & Sugar in their coffee


----------



## suziquzie

nope just straight up and STRONG! 

TPBM wouldn't mind winning the lottery!


----------



## GotGarlic

I sure wouldn't mind, but you have to play to win!

TPBM puts flowers in their salad.


----------



## suziquzie

I keep meaning to try, but the bunnies and critters keep eating them first! 

TPBM is glad it's Friday!


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, not this week because it means tomorrow is border-changing day and I am not ready!!!

TPBM is a hopless romantic


----------



## pdswife

yes I am!  And I love it!

TPBM will be cleaning today instead of baking


----------



## suziquzie

hopeless being the key word! 

TPBM thinks they know who will answer this next!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I will be cleaning all day today  And I do think I know who will answer next

TPBM isn't sure which they like more - their weekend job or the nonpaying one they have all week.


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm, today I likr the dough job better, Monday i will like this one better. 
depends on how far into the week it is!!!! 

TPBM gets nervous about having new people i thier home and probably cleans overboard.


----------



## LPBeier

You are really getting to know me!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM likes spagetti better than lasagne


----------



## suziquzie

depends on who made the sauce! 

TPBM is still cleaning.


----------



## Garband

Nope. Literally just got done about 5 minutes ago. I'm happy it's done though. The kitchen was a complete mess and it was making me very mad to try and cook in there. lol

TPBM likes ZZ Top.


----------



## redkitty

Maybe years ago but not really now

TPBM has had a Cornish Pasty


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, and I love them.

TPBM has always had a pet of some kind.

(BTW Suzi, I was still cleaning which is why I didn't get to answer)


----------



## suziquzie

not always. mostly not. 

TPBM knows what they are making for dinner by now.  (i have no clue)


----------



## LPBeier

I was making perogies until the border called and said he is buying pizza for him and I so I don't have to cook!

TPBM can always make sandwiches out of fresh bread!


----------



## suziquzie

could..... if we hadn't eaten half already.... oops. little sandwiches!!! 

TBPM is glad to be off the hook!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, Now I can do more Cleaning

TPBM used to bite their nails.


----------



## jeninga75

Til they bled...

The person below me has never broken a bone.  (Sorry, still have work on the brain.)


----------



## LPBeier

It would be better to say doesn't have a bone that hasn't been broken....

TPBM eats raw cookie dough!


----------



## pdswife

every chance I get!  

TPBM
wants some ice cream NOW!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, you know it.  I can't wait for dessert.  I will eat some apple crisp just so I have something to put my ice cream on!!!!!

TPBM is ready for the weekend to start.


----------



## pdswife

I am!  I am !  I am!!!!!!  30 more minutes and I can leave and go home and have a LARGE adult beverage!  Can you say tequila?

TPBM
is very nice and kind and does more for 
others than they do for themselves.


----------



## Uncle Bob

The majority of the time......

TPBM.......

Loves Chocolate Kisses


----------



## middie

Anything chocolate is good for me !

TPBM went out for dinner


----------



## meshoo96

I did...

TPBM wants to have a romantic dinner on a private island


----------



## middie

Sure... by myself !!! lol

TPBM has music playing


----------



## SixSix210

Absolutely....Candlemass, At The Gallows end to be exact. (not for the fqint of heart.)  I'm a metal head.

TPBM is busy dodging real life....


----------



## pdswife

Is that why I"m drinking beer??  

TPBM is 
done with the work week and ready for the fun
to begin


----------



## middie

I wish !!!!!!!!

TPBM is a coffee drinker


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah! Yes!  You bet!  SURE!!! 

TPBM... would like a change of pace


----------



## LPBeier

I will take a slower one please!!!!

TPBM sleeps in Saturday mornings.


----------



## pdswife

yep and Paul's going hiking with a friend tomorrow so..I plan on sleeping on and off all day!

TPBM
Likes blue ink better than black ink


----------



## meshoo96

i really do. I like that I can see what is original vs. copied.

TPBM is wishing the weekends never ended...


----------



## LPBeier

Yes to the fact that DH is home, no to the fact I work many of the in the summer months.

TPBM watches more movies on DVD than in theatres.


----------



## texasgirl

AND on directv.

TPBM is just getting up this morning.


----------



## pdswife

yep, and soon to head back to bed. It's "lazy" day around here!

TPBM wants a new kitten


----------



## middie

Yes I do. I miss having cats

TPBM is doing yardwork today


----------



## pdswife

nope.  I'm doing nothing today but watching tv, reading, playing on the computer and taking naps.

TPBM
likes an organized space


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and it is chaotic right now which is driving me crazy!

TPBM wishes they were on a cruise.


----------



## buckytom

how about anywhere but work. a cruise would be icing.

tpbm wishes they were in nyc.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Bucky, how did you know that NYC is at the top of my list of places to see!  Plus a young friend just moved there for two years.

TPBM would rather bbq than cook inside


----------



## Uncle Bob

But of course....

TPBM

Is cooking Chicken for Dinner


----------



## suziquzie

does serving last nights leftover chicken count? 

TPBM is having difficulty staying indoors today.


----------



## luvs

i wouldn't mind outside 'cept i snoozed afternoon away.

person below me clips coupons.


----------



## suziquzie

not many, only the good ones. 

TPBM was not awake at 2:45 am.


----------



## LPBeier

um,,,,your time or my time?  If you mean Pacific time (mine) then yes I was.  And 3:45 and 4:45 and finally up at 6:00 to feed the outgoing crew and prepare for the next.

TPBM likes pineapple milk shakes!  (I am having one now)


----------



## suziquzie

i bet if you made me one i'd drink it!

tpbm is having severe weather at this moment.


----------



## luvs

it's mild out.

person below me owns a kitty.


----------



## VeraBlue

<~~~wouldn't own a kitty if there was money involved.

TPBM has condiments in the fridge that have seen one too many new Year's eve parties.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, Vera I did, until about a month ago when the door shelf fell off and I finally threw them all out!

TPBM is going to watch a movie this weekend.


----------



## middie

More than likely.

TPBM wants to go out and paint the town red.


----------



## LPBeier

I want to, but having the energy to is a totally other story.

TPBM is having a quiet Saturday evening.


----------



## redkitty

Yes it was, movies while lounging on the sofa!

TPBM drinks filtered water


----------



## meshoo96

i do...if you saw what comes out of the tap here in NJ, you would too....


TPBM wants to win the lottery like i do...


----------



## redkitty

Yep, I'm a lotto daydreamer!

TPBM is a procrastinator


----------



## middie

Are you kidding ? I procrastinated my own birth by 9 days


TPBM wants to go to the park


----------



## LPBeier

Yes!!! We will take the dogs to the offleash park as we do every sunny Sunday!

TPBM wishes it was another holiday weekend.


----------



## middie

No way cause I have to work !!!

TPBM is catching up on some reading.


----------



## BajaGringo

We are going down to the beach below us - always some kids there on Sunday and this old Gringo still gets a kick out of building sand castles...

Oops! - TPBM caught me!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

The person above me forgot to add a "The Person Below Me"

TPBM likes to have a Sunday afternoon nap!


----------



## redkitty

Sometimes, but napping usually makes it even harder to sleep at night!

TPBM has a big holiday planned this summer


----------



## Uncle Bob

I wish....but it's early....Hmmmmmmmmm!

TPBM

Just woke up from a nap


----------



## suziquzie

are you spyin' on me again???

TPBM has high hopes for the week ahead.


----------



## texasgirl

You better believe it!! lol The job hunting will continue afterall!!

TPBM has a vacation planned this summer.


----------



## luvs

yep! we're planning now!

person below me likes taffy.


----------



## suziquzie

not really. I'm a chocolate girl. 

TPBM has a garden.


----------



## luvs

well, i've a windowbox with sage, parsley & basil.

person below me owns chap-stick.


----------



## suziquzie

6 tubes at a time thank you, cant STAND dry lips! 

TPBM wants a nap!


----------



## VeraBlue

I wanted a nap a while ago...now it's just too close to bed time.

TPBM has clothes on the floor....


----------



## texasgirl

Who, me??

TPBM had a restful weekend.


----------



## BajaGringo

My cat loves to listen to Michael Franks.

TPBM ate a chocolate bar and when throwing the wrapper away noticed that the name on the bar was something... LAX


----------



## suziquzie

um no.....

TPBM is happy to be awake now!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes & No....I'm awake which means I am alive...but I wish I coulda slept later....


TPMB......Had toast for breakfast


----------



## BajaGringo

Well, it was modified toast with a square pattern. Here in our house we call them waffles. 


TPBM is trying to remember if they are just getting up or were getting ready to go to bed...


----------



## suziquzie

No, I KNOW when I'm going to bed!!!!! 

TPBM is watching cartoons.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well...the TV is on the news so...yes, I'm watching a  "Cartoon"


TPBM......

Has dirty dishes in the sink!


----------



## quicksilver

Just my coffee cup and spoon.

TPBM
is more tired from the weekend than last work week................


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm how to answer. 
I get paid to work weekends and I'm beat..... 
My weekday job being home with the kids wears me out but not like the bakery does! 


TPBM Should be doing something else besides sitting at the 'puter playing.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I guess I should still be sleeping, but I can't.

TPBM could use another cup of coffee.


----------



## suziquzie

.... and I got one! 

TPBM has little work to do today.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually today you are right!! Got so much done on the weekend that I only have a couple of small tasks.

TPBM wishes they had little to do today.


----------



## suziquzie

yup its monday. clean up after daddy's been on duty this weekend.  

TPBM wants to help me!!


----------



## LPBeier

You know that I would - only problem is hubby has the car today and our transit system doesn't go to MN yet

TPBM could send their kids to me if it would help.


----------



## suziquzie

I would but I'm afraid of strangers around my cutie pies. 

TPBM Is wearing a blue shirt.


----------



## LT72884

suziquzie said:


> I would but I'm afraid of strangers around my cutie pies.
> 
> TPBM Is wearing a blue shirt.



yup, i sure am.


TPBM has to spend money today on gas for there car


----------



## suziquzie

does yesterday count? 

TPBM is sick of gas prices.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, specially since we have to fill up both the car and DH's work van.

TPBM is glad the weekend is over.


----------



## suziquzie

I was yesterday but with the screaming right now, I'd rather work! 

TPBM likes the color purple.


----------



## LPBeier

Haha, I can't be too much of a stranger if you know that!  I even named my dog Violet!

TPBM needs earplugs.


----------



## suziquzie

lol, got some?

TPBM would rather stay home.


----------



## pdswife

right again.


TPBM
is looking forward to playing in the dirt and getting her garden going


----------



## suziquzie

yeah if the RAIN WOULD STOP and the mosquitos would find a new home! 

TPBM should call in sick. Or dead.


----------



## pdswife

Dead!  DEAD!!!! I like that.  Boss lady..I can't come in today because over the weekend a giant toad jumped on my back and I died.   SORRRRRRRY!

TPBM
Is glad she only has
to work a few days a week.


----------



## suziquzie

And if DH gets the new job (yes again) she will not have to work ANY days again! (ok off my property)

TPBM would attend a BBQ at my ugly house if I invited.


----------



## pdswife

Yes yes I would!  And I'd bring some of my yummy baked beans.

TPBM
has a lot of recipes that she'll some day share with the world


----------



## suziquzie

Not if people say they don't like it...... 

TPBM can't stop typing !


----------



## LPBeier

You are so right - DH is calling to me to feed the dogs so we can go and not be late and I can't get enough here!

TPBM can't wait for nap time!


----------



## suziquzie

a happier little girl would be good, so yes. 

TPBM is gonna be in trouble!


----------



## pdswife

only if hubby reads this~


TPBM
is ready for vacation alone with her husband


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, just got the three minute warning!

 I hope TPBM will have a good day.


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah! 

TPBM is ready for a vacation without hers.


----------



## LPBeier

(ha ha, PD, I think it was very appropriate that we both answered that at the same time.  Now I really gotta go!)


----------



## pdswife

no... I'm mad but... I still like sitting on the beach with him.

TPBM
knows I have to leave for work in just a few minutes.


----------



## suziquzie

I know, it's almost time where i gotta actually get up and stay up! 

TPBM hopes the day goes fast.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, no, because I have the peace and quiet of only one dog for most of the day and not a lot on my schedule besides finishing my first batch of NYT bread!

TPBM isn't too fond of Monday's


----------



## Uncle Bob

..nor rainy days...They always get me down!


TPBM....Just sang a little song!!


----------



## redkitty

No, no singing here today but yesterday I did!!

TPBM really wants a new car


----------



## LPBeier

Actually a van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is a romantic at heart


----------



## Uncle Bob

Aw Shucks Miss Laurie...I admit I am...but only to you! Hush!!!

TPBM.....

Is thinking a little bowl of ice cream would be good along about now


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but then i gotta share w/ the kids! 
is it naptime? look yes it is! Oh kiiiiiiddssss......

TPBM likes to do yardwork.


----------



## BajaGringo

I love a good nap sometimes - even for only a few minutes can work wonders!

TPBM is trying to remember what today is...


----------



## LPBeier

Actually no, I know very well that today is Tuesday June 3rd - I know because I have a doctor's appointment that I have been waiting months for!

TPBM is enjoying their morning coffee very much.


----------



## redkitty

Nope, no coffee lately

TPBM has tried to contact an old friend


----------



## suziquzie

were you watching me on facebook last night?!?

TPBM is excited about thier day.


----------



## LPBeier

I am excited and nervous.  I really hope this is the last doctor I have to see about my knee and that they will actually do something about it.

TPBM is already tired and could use a nap.


----------



## suziquzie

yep i was up too late chatting with someone..... 

TPBM wishes they could drink some coffee.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, yes.  I love the taste and smell of coffee, but not the migraines even decaf give me.

TPBM needs their coffee to survive without a nap


----------



## suziquzie

sometimes i still NEED the nap! 

TPBM has no idea what to do with thier day.


----------



## LPBeier

Not me!!! I am going to do some laundry and experiment with cake mix cookies this morning and then this afternoon is the big trip to the doctor!!!

TPBM has a hard time scheduling their day.


----------



## suziquzie

it wouldn't be difficult if it wasn't so yucky outside! Plenty to do out there still.... 

TPBM is hoping for a final answer!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am!!!!

TPBM doesn't like brussel sprouts


----------



## redkitty

They make me stinky so I don't eat them!!! (hahahaa!)

TPBM likes this game cause it's so social!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, disney channel gets old some days! 

TPBM should be doing something else.


----------



## pdswife

not right this minute but soon.

TPBM
wishes that some one would bring her 
some coffee.


----------



## suziquzie

no i can go get it.... my butt is sore from sitting here too long anyway! 
(plus I can get another slice of 'nana bread too!)

TPBM wants to play outside.


----------



## pdswife

no..it's raining like crazy!

TPBM
is ready for me to start complaining about you know what


----------



## suziquzie

Go for it! Then I get to be happy about being all bored again. 

TPBM is ready.......


----------



## pdswife

nope lol!  I should get ready though.. gotta leave in 25 minutes.

TPBM
is a great mommy and a good person!


----------



## suziquzie

if you say so.... thanks! 

TPBM would rather not do what they have to do.


----------



## pdswife

YEP. True. 


TPBM
can read minds


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!! is that what that is???

TPBM should find me something to do.


----------



## Saphellae

Why yes I can. In fact, I know that....

...the person below me wants to try my Kitty Litter Cake!


----------



## suziquzie

Do you deliver? 

TPBM is also bored this morning because of the weather.


----------



## pdswife

Sure.. and do you want to try my Dirt Cake?


TPBM
has a lot to do today but
would rather play games.


----------



## suziquzie

I could find alot to do, but I'm not looking.
Saph, changed my mind. That is TOO GROSS to think about trying!!! 
Good job I guess??? 

TPBM wants to go back to sleep.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I did - for about 3 hours!  

TPBM likes ice cream in hot chocolate!


----------



## pdswife

I've never tried it but it sounds good.

TPBM has a love of nature!


----------



## middie

Yes I really do

TPBM will be watching t.v. sometime tonight.


----------



## LPBeier

Hopefully watching ****'* Kitchen.....though I don't know why.

TPBM loves a spring rain but not when it is coming into summer!


----------



## redkitty

Sooooooo sick of rain!

TPBM has a hard time falling asleep most nights


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes, unfortunately that is me.

TPBM will be glad for tomorrow when the week is half over.


----------



## pdswife

Have you been reading my email.  I just wrote one that said just about the same thing!

TPBM - wants to take a walk!


----------



## suziquzie

wow, you knew I was next up din't ya! 

TPBM has a full belly.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. I skipped lunch and only had a plain piece of toast for breakfast.

TPBM
is ready for SUMMER!


----------



## quicksilver

Nope. I'm ready for November 1st - end of Hurricane season.

TPBM still hasn't decided what's for dinner


----------



## pdswife

Right again.  
I'll decide when I'm doing the grocery shopping.


TPBM
needs a hair cut


----------



## suziquzie

I always need a haircut.... they dont do any good anyway. 

TPBM could not motivate today.


----------



## pdswife

I really got a lot done!

TPBM
thinks TPBM stands for 

The pink bird moo'd


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I thought it was "To pretty, buy makeup"

TPBM doesn't ware makeup.


----------



## luvs

usually lipstick, some days mascara & eyeshadow. & i'll curl my lashes.

person below me likes Steelers & Penguins.


----------



## suziquzie

don't care about sports. 

TPBM is a lovely person.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, shucks!  you are making me blush!

TPBM loves listening to music


----------



## suziquzie

I wish I had more time to. 

TBPM has been waiting for bedtime since they woke up this morning!


----------



## pdswife

Do you always know when I"m going to post next?  Bed sounds grand!

TPBM
has a washer full of clothes ready and waiting for warm soapy water


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I did the wash the other day ? TPBM has a lot of ironing to do.


----------



## LPBeier

The only things I iron are my chef jackets and I only use them for formal jobs so not at the moment.

TPBM should really go to bed now


----------



## Garband

Nah. It's only 11:21 and don't work tomorrow. lol

TPBM has never heard of Dream Theater.


----------



## redkitty

Never heard of it.

TPBM really needs to clean out the garage


----------



## suziquzie

Not my territory... but if he asks I help. 

TPBMhad a good night's sleep.


----------



## Garband

No, not at all. I'm still tired and every inch of my body is sore. I need a new mattress.

TPBM has had more than five cups of coffee.


----------



## LadyCook61

I only had one cup of coffee so far..

TPBM needs to go the store.


----------



## pdswife

Yes, If the pharmacy counts as a store.

TPBM has a secret crush on someone


----------



## LadyCook61

No secret crush tho I am besotted with my kittens. 




TPBM needs to eat breakfast.


----------



## pdswife

I never eat breakfast.

TPBM
likes going to the pet store.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like going to the pet store because I always want to bring home all the animals. 




TPBM 
needs to decide what to make for dinner.


----------



## pdswife

nope.. we're having leftovers.

TPBM
Hates public bathrooms


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do hate public bathrooms.  

TPBM
Likes to shop.


----------



## pdswife

N0, I do not like to it.

TPBM
is late to work


----------



## blissful

But only 5 minutes late!

TPBM likes Ice Tea in the summer.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, but not the powdered kind, the real deal made from steeped tea, ice, lemons, no sugar!

TPBM likes the colour blue


----------



## LadyCook61

oh I love the color Blue ! 

TPBM  likes the ocean.


----------



## blissful

Yes I do love the ocean but only from afar.
I love my inland lakes more!

TPBM would like to be a poet.


----------



## middie

I'm not into poetry

TPBM has dishes to do


----------



## LadyCook61

The dishes are done ...



TPBM  needs a haircut


----------



## blissful

How did you know? I've been putting it off for a couple years.

TPBM loves to walk in the yard with bare feet.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, since I was a child!!! I really don't like shoes or socks!

TPBM loves the smell of a fresh mowed lawn


----------



## LadyCook61

How did you know I like walking around in bare feet?  


TPBM loves to smell the flowers.


----------



## buckytom

i love the smell of freshly mowed flowers...

how's that?

tpbm loves to grow things to eat.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like to grow things to eat.




TPBM likes to watch birds.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> i love the smell of freshly mowed flowers...
> 
> how's that?


 
BuckyT, thanks for my laugh for the day!  I needed that!


----------



## LPBeier

I love to birdwatch and we have so many kinds around here.

TPBM plays at least one musical instrument.


----------



## suziquzie

I used to, piano and flute. Now I can find middle C..... if I concentrate.... 
Flute..... not. 

TPBM was wondering where I am today.


----------



## LPBeier

As a matter of fact, I was.  Everything okay?

TPBM is happy to be back with their DC friends


----------



## suziquzie

Happy as a clam!
Just felt crappy about sitting all day yesterday. Ran errands and did housework... times 2. 

TPBM has friends they are afraid they may never meet.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have friends I probably will never meet in person but that is okay. As long as we keep in touch one way or another , that is all that matters. 





TPBM has relatives that only come around once a year.


----------



## suziquzie

Would you believe it's my own parents, they only come up when invited for a holiday, or forced. Because I live a whole 40 miles "up north".... too far for them but I am expected to go there when my mother wants to see the grandkids....... wow I could so go on too much right now. 

TBPM wishes TPAboveM never asked.......


----------



## LadyCook61

I am sorry it upsets you.  Do you know I feel bad ?


----------



## middie

I'm not asking

TPBM dreads family reunions


----------



## suziquzie

Don't feel bad!!!

No i love to visit the rest of the fam.... all coming up this weekend from IL for my cousin's hi school grad. 

TPBM wishes for a different subject!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't dread family reunions, last one was about 5 yrs ago.  I do wish to see my Aunts , Uncles, cousins etc.  Some have passed away.  




TPBM  is creative.


----------



## middie

Not a creative bone in my body

TPBM is hungry


----------



## suziquzie

growling hungry. 

TPBM is making dinner and posting at the same time.


----------



## LadyCook61

We just ate dinner and now relaxing and posting.






TPBM better start dinner.


----------



## middie

I was eating while posting. Does that count ?

TPBM has a radio on


----------



## LadyCook61

No radio on... nothing on but this laptop.



TPBM likes country music.


----------



## Nige

I *LOATHE* country music, amyone brings a country CD here, it goes out in bits!

TPBM  drinks too much coffee


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't drink too much coffee, some days I drink tea or cola. 





TPBM likes fishing


----------



## Russellkhan

I like fishing, but haven't done it in decades, and have never done it seriously. I have friends who fish seriously and regularly and often tempted to join them, but the last thing I need right now is a new hobby/obsession.


TPBM has an excellent singing voice.


----------



## middie

I wish I did then I'd be rich. Doesn't stop me from singing anyway.

TPBM has a sweet tooth


----------



## suziquzie

depends on the day. (or time of month)

TPBM wants a vacation. now.


----------



## LPBeier

After the day I have had, you better believe it.  I want to leave this instant and I don't care where!!!

TPBM reads romance novels


----------



## luvs

i hate 'em.

person below me likes bacon or turkey bacon.


----------



## suziquzie

BACON!!!!! 

TPBM did something today they have been putting off.


----------



## LPBeier

Ummmmm uhhhhh, decrumbing the toaster count?

TPBM has something they would like to keep putting off doing.


----------



## suziquzie

yes, I would like to ointinue putting off saturday coming up. 

TPBM has a full tummy.


----------



## luvs

my stomach needs a nap!

person below me logs onto discusscooking after they get to work.


----------



## middie

Usually when I can yes

TPBM skipped breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i can't decide if i want anything. 

TPBM is already bored this morning.


----------



## middie

I don't know if it's boredom or if I'm still tired.

TPBM has allergies


----------



## suziquzie

Nope, I'm very lucky. 

TPBM has to go somewhere later.


----------



## middie

Yeah... work (lucky me)

TPBM wants to go camping


----------



## suziquzie

That would be cool. I guess I could just go pull Step-fil's RV that he stores here out onto the lawn and pretend...... 

TPBM has a not-so-secret carb addiction.


----------



## middie

I want to go camping too !

Why keep my carb addiction a secret ?

TPBM wants a peanut butter milkshake


----------



## suziquzie

never had one.... I'd try it, not big on PB unless its on bread w/ jelly. 

TPBM is wearing jeans.


----------



## middie

I'm always wearing jeans. Unless I'm in my p.j.'s

TPBM is going to a concert soon.


----------



## suziquzie

I wish. I wanna go see Tim McGraw. 

TBPM is a closet "hair band" fan.


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm not a fan of any group.  

TPBM  needs a vacation


----------



## suziquzie

how could you tell?

TPBM would like a change of scenery.


----------



## middie

Yep I would

(TBPM is a closet "hair band" fan... not so "closet" about it)

TPBM is going to a festival this weekend


----------



## LadyCook61

I would like a change of scenery, preferably at the seashore, I love the smell of salt air.



tpbm could use some help with chores.


----------



## LadyCook61

Not going to any festival this weekend.



TPBM is going to relax over the weekend.


----------



## middie

Nah gotta work as usual.

TPBM is going though "certain person withdrawal"


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, my old energetic self. 

TPBM likes turkey and mashed taters with lots of gravy.


----------



## middie

Me yes I do !!!!!!!!

TPBM like watching ghost stuff on t.v.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like turkey but mashed taters without lots of gravy.TPBM  likes seafood.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like ghost stuff on tv or off .  

TPBM likes to read love stories.


----------



## suziquzie

I do, I haven't in a long time. Maybe I dont anymore??? 

TPBM likes to watch the History channel


----------



## LadyCook61

If I got the History channel I would watch it , I don't have cable.

TPBM likes to watch old movies.


----------



## luvs

yes.

person below me like garlic!


----------



## suziquzie

you peekin' in the window?
I just snuck a clove of the garlic I roasted to put in my bread.... 

TPBM is going stir crazy inside.


----------



## luvs

YES!

person below me loves summer.


----------



## LadyCook61

how did you know ?




TPBM likes Tom Selleck


----------



## redkitty

Of course!  I watched Magnum PI everyday!!

TPBM has mild anxiety


----------



## LPBeier

Well, at the moment it is mild, though yesterday it was full blown.

TPBM would like to have thier 15 minutes of fame!


----------



## LadyCook61

not me.. 




TPBM needs a nice soak in a tub.


----------



## suziquzie

do i have to come back out?
I'd probably have little people banging on the door anyway. 

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## redkitty

Yes, have been all day

TPBM likes the band Queen


----------



## LPBeier

oh, they were/are one of my favourites (a friend and I could do the entire "Bohemium Rhapsody" by heart.....but not in tune, LOL!!)

TPBM had a stamp or coin collection at one time.


----------



## luvs

well, i'm always collecting coins fer stuff like my bus, tee-hee.


person below me is working now.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have an outside job.

TPBM is Jack Scalia fan.


----------



## blissful

Who is Jack Scalia?

TPBM will go camping twice this summer.


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia is a handsome actor . I don't go camping. 



TPBM will go to the beach this summer


----------



## plumies

Yup, and taking the dogs with me!

TPBM needs a vacation in Hawaii!


----------



## LadyCook61

How did you know ?? I love Hawaii, went there in '86. 



TPBM enjoys Mystery books.


----------



## blissful

Not mystery books, but cookbooks, how-to books, picture books of beautiful places.

TPBM has every kitchen gadget known to man.


----------



## LadyCook61

Not every gadget lol 



TPBM wants to remodel the kitchen


----------



## redkitty

Nope, don't own a home to remodel

TPBM enjoys a nice cup of tea in the evening


----------



## suziquzie

when it's cold out... not now. 

TPBM has pierced ears.


----------



## plumies

As if I needed more holes in my head but yes, 2 holes on each lobe!

TPBM is eating dinner right now.


----------



## Garband

Nope. Ate earlier. Although I'm hungry enough for dinner again. This is getting annoying. lol

TPBM always checks the expiration date on the milk when they're about to use it. (If you don't, you should.. I just made a milkshake with milk that expired May 30.. It was disgusting. lol)


----------



## LPBeier

I always check dates on everything

TPBM is glad that tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## meshoo96

Sure am...it's pay day!!!

TPBM has never tried sushi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yep I've tried it...and like it

TPBM

Is tired & wants to go to bed


----------



## suziquzie

I do but I don't, I hate to waste quiet alone time by sleeping. 

TPBM is frustrated by being theirself today. (apologize for incorrect grammar)


----------



## Uncle Bob

No..Not frustrated....but tired!


TPBM......Needs to buy groceries before the week-end


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I only have a few items left to get but yes.
(Hey, Uncle Bob, I was wondering where you were!  Good to see you back)

TPBM is a chocoholic!


----------



## middie

How did you know ????????

TPBM is tired


----------



## LPBeier

How did YOU know?  Though I am beginning to think tired is my normal state.

TPBM has never been do Disneyworld in Florida


----------



## middie

Again... how did you know ??????

TPBM has had a long day


----------



## suziquzie

It's getting to be. 1:30 a.m. and I cant sleep. Hate noisy thunder. 

TPBM was sleeping as I was typing this.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, it is 11:45 and I can't sleep - no thunder though

TPBM is getting tired of bad weather


----------



## suziquzie

holy moly yes! 

TPBM won't be mad if I go back to bed now. Thunder stopped.


----------



## LPBeier

No way, could never be mad, besides I think I am finally getting sleepy.

TPBM likes New England Clam Chowder better than Manhattan.


----------



## suziquzie

always! ok now I'm really going.... and hungry!

TPBM will sleep late.


----------



## redkitty

Yup, I slept until 10am today!!!

TPBM has a big weekend planned


----------



## suziquzie

yep, too much weekend. Work both days and 2 grad parties. 
Is it monday yet?

TPBM misses coffee.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yep I need a cup about now....

TPBM....

Has already had two cups!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

.... and just filled number 3! 

TPBM loves a good storm.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes they can be beautiful...and exciting......and scary at times


TPBM....

Is in for a long long day!


----------



## blissful

Please say it's not true!

TPBM has a hankering for something hot and spicy today.


----------



## Uncle Bob

OK...It's not true...I was only joking...It' going to be a great day!!

Hot & Spicy is always on the menu....


TPBM.....Hates Cereal for breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

not my favorite but hate is such a strong word.... 

TPBM has a feelin......


----------



## Garband

I'm not sure how to go from there. lol So I'll say, yes... I feel very sore all over and feel anger because I slept until 11:30.

TPBM loves to get their Led out.


----------



## blissful

Garband, I'm sorry you are feeling so tired and sore, I hope things are better now. If you mean, 'get up and go' by 'get the led out'.......I'm up at 5:45 and don't work until 8 am. I like to have my early quiet time to myself.

TPBM likes yeast extracts (see my thread on Misc)


----------



## Garband

I've never tried a yeast extract, so I have no clue. lol (And, I meant likes Led Zeppelin, but whatever floats your boat. Also, yes I do feel better thanks. =P)

TPBM had a good supper.


----------



## suziquzie

I skipped dinner, not in the mood. 
(mood due to being A FOOL IN THE RAIN)

TPBM is happy about friday's arrival/


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kinda sorta.......


TPBM....

Is drinking beer


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't drink beer or any other alcoholic beverage . 

TPBM likes comedy shows


----------



## LadyCook61

Friday evenings is no different than the other evenings, I guess because I don't have an outside job.  

TPBM likes Hallmark Hall of Fame movies


----------



## LPBeier

I used to like them more - now the only one I watch is Ugly Betty

TPBM likes Friday evenings


----------



## LPBeier

Okay folks, those two are supposed to be the other way around - that is totally wierd.

(BTW, LC, I love Friday evenings even though I don't have what you would call a regular outside job - they are just kind of relaxing evenings for me.

I used to love Hall of Fame movies but I haven't seen one for a long time.

TPBM always forgets something when they go shopping


----------



## BajaGringo

I do forget which is why I always tell my wife to keep her Nextel nearby because I will be calling...

TPBM is thinking about who they haven't seen in awhile...


----------



## Uncle Bob

How did you know??? I can't leave home without forgetting something!! Grrrrrrr!!


TPBM

Wants to sleep late in the morning....but can't


----------



## AMSeccia

Correctomundo, someone always has something I need to get up and do ... much earlier than I'd like!

TPBM is an animal lover.


----------



## BajaGringo

I am an animal lover - a yellow lab and 2 siamese cats run our house

TPBM didn't get a hug last night...


----------



## Uncle Bob

In fact I did get a hug last night...more than one thank you..


TPBM.....Says...It's Cocktail time!!!!!!


----------



## middie

If I drank I'd be screaming it !

TPBM just got home from work


----------



## elaine l

No work today.  Just relaxing in the heat and loving it!  

TPBM has been up in a hot air balloon


----------



## Uncle Bob

No baloon ride.....


TPBM....

Will stay up late tonight


----------



## redkitty

Not too late, probably 12:30ish

TPBM is really looking forward to a relaxing Sunday


----------



## middie

I am. I rarely have Sundays off

TPBM gets every Sunday off


----------



## LadyCook61

I have every day off , no outside job. 



TPBM wants to soak in a hot tub.


----------



## middie

I'd prefer a jacuzzi right now

TPBM is drinking water


----------



## redkitty

Yup, just had some tea and now onto water!

TPBM is enjoying a glass of wine


----------



## elaine l

YES I am

TPBM loves to buy new shoes.


----------



## Garband

Actually, I really dislike it. But, that's because I'm always with my grandma and mom, and they'll drive you crazy I guess. lol I have 2 new pairs as of this past Tuesday.

TPBM likes Saabs.


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I don't like Saabs.  TPBM likes  to walk on the beach


----------



## redkitty

Love walking on the beach and cant wait to take the doggy out there when we get home next week!  I miss the smell of the Pacific.

TPBM woke up to an absolutely gorgeous sunny morning!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes it's "gawgeous" ....but too early!!!!

TPBM wants to go back to bed!


----------



## Thyme2Cook

Not for me because I'm an early bird.                                                                                                              TPBM enjoys going to a natural history museum.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do enjoy the museum.

TPBM enjoys  Aquariums


----------



## blissful

Yes I took my son to the big aquarium in Baltimore in '06, it was cool.

TPBM doesn't know how to run a play station machine.


----------



## Thyme2Cook

That's true for me!!!  TPBM likes to go for walks along the beach. Can someone tell me how to post my comments so that I can write my sentences one on top of the other like everyone else is able to do. Thanks!


----------



## Garband

Walks on the beach? Gooooood. =) And, you just hit enter/return where you want to stop on one line, and it will go to the next.

TPBM doesn't like rye bread.


----------



## redkitty

I don't really do bread of any kind.

TPBM wears pajamas to bed


----------



## pdswife

no.. sometimes a tee shirt though.


TPBM- wants to move to a new and exciting location?


----------



## LPBeier

Our neighbourhood is exciting, but not in the way I would necessarily call good so yeah - I think Tuscany, or Nice, France or San Francisco would do it for me!

TPBM loves the smell of the ocean!


----------



## LadyCook61

oh yes I do enjoy the smell of the ocean !

TPBM enjoys looking for shells on the beach.


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do love looking for shells.

TPBM
still has a lot to do today


----------



## LadyCook61

not a lot, waiting for bread to be ready to bake, give cat her meds, make supper.

TPBM likes folk art.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes, very much.  DH cringes when we go to the public market because I will always come home with food items, cooking utensils and at least one more folksy item to add to my collection!

TPBM is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## LadyCook61

Somewhat peaceful if you can call 2 kittens running around chasing each other and wrestling each other peaceful  lol 

TPBM  likes vintage cookware.


----------



## Thyme2Cook

yes I do  TPBM likes apple pie


----------



## middie

Yes but I prefer cherry instead.

TPBM loves when people brush their hair


----------



## Thyme2Cook

never thought about it         TPBM likes to use coupons when they buy their groceries


----------



## redkitty

Not always but might start to more often

TPBM enjoys a cup of tea before bed


----------



## elaine l

Nope, not a tea drinker unless I am sick

TPBM 
is looking forward to Monday


----------



## LadyCook61

Monday is just another day .
TPBM likes to go to the lake.


----------



## suziquzie

sure if nobody else is there. 

TPBM is exhausted.


----------



## LadyCook61

Exhausted is what I feel.. can't go to bed until cat gets her meds at 10 pm.
TPBM needs to soak in a whirlpool.


----------



## suziquzie

got one coming my way?  

TPBM likes kittens better than husbands.


----------



## LadyCook61

LOL so true about liking kittens better than husbands.  I have a deep soak tub, with 6 jets, it is not a hot tub but a deep bathtub. 
TPBM would like to use my tub.


----------



## middie

Is that an invitation to me ?

TPBM loves cake


----------



## babetoo

boy do i ever.
TPBM loves watermelon
babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do like to help folks . 
TPBM  wishes to have a place for all the homeless cats.


----------



## meshoo96

I actually like dogs better than cats, but no one deserves to be homeless....

TPBM is hiding under the bed from the lightning storm like I should be...


----------



## Thyme2Cook

Heck yes!!! hehehe...                                                                                                                             TPBM likes butter pecan ice cream.


----------



## Thyme2Cook

Heck yes!!! hehehe...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         TPBM likes butter pecan ice cream.


----------



## elaine l

Yes I do along with all the other flavors of ice cream!

TPBM eats a lot of junk food


----------



## suziquzie

more than i should anyway. 

TPBM is ready for the week.


----------



## LPBeier

Not if the rest of the week is like today - health and weather-wise that is.

TPBM loves the colour purple


----------



## suziquzie

sure I can look at purple! 

TPBM needs to go grocery shopping.


----------



## LadyCook61

I will go shopping on Wed. senior's 5% off day, hubby has a seniors card. 

TPBM wants some time to herself or himself.


----------



## suziquzie

what? alone time? without a lawnmower? 
I decided that I like mowing the lawn because I cant hear my kids screaming at each other. 

TPBM needs a change.


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I need a change for the better, maybe a change of scenery, to look at the sea , smell the salt air.  

TPBM  needs earplugs so not to hear kids screaming at each other .


----------



## suziquzie

or i could figure out how to make them stop..... 

TPBM should be doing something else but doesn't wanna.


----------



## pdswife

that's for dang sure

the person below me

likes her job more than I like mine


----------



## LadyCook61

If I had a job lol

TPBM  likes to do housework .


----------



## suziquzie

wow, do you reallly hate it that much????

TBPM is working every day and not lovin it.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. more than I like my job.

TPBM
wouldn't mind going back to bed


----------



## LadyCook61

I wouldn't mind going back to bed.

TPBM  wishes the day was longer


----------



## suziquzie

yes and no. only if I'm not sleepy and I can hang out with DH awhile. 

TPBM is having a bad hair day.


----------



## pdswife

Can you see me?? 

TPBM
will have fun at a baseball game tonight
if the rain stops!


----------



## suziquzie

and if i bring bug spray. 

TPBM should have another kid then they can stop working and have a good excuse!


----------



## pdswife

OH GOD NO!!!!!

I just want to retire!

TPBM
will some day travel the world.


----------



## suziquzie

not at this rate. 

TPBM wouldn't trade places with me for nuthin!


----------



## LadyCook61

I would not trade places with suzi . My days of raising kids are finished lol

TPBM loves animals


----------



## pdswife

yes, i do.

TPBM
wants to play a game of cards


----------



## suziquzie

i dont know how to play many card games. 

TPBM will mis mee when I go mow some more now.


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I will miss you , suzi.

TPBM will have some coffee now.


----------



## suziquzie

done mowing (for now), coffee would be good!

TPBM is wearing pink bunny slippers?


----------



## LadyCook61

no bunny slippers , barefoot, but I do have Sylvester cat slippers a friend gave me for Christmas once.  
TPBM wants something cool and refreshing to drink.


----------



## suziquzie

nah, kinda cloudy and cool out, i'll stick to coffee. 

tpbm has someone snoring in the background.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> nah, kinda cloudy and cool out, i'll stick to coffee.
> 
> tpbm has someone snoring in the background.[/quote
> 
> don't worry it is only thomas, my cat.
> 
> tpbm is getting hungry for lunch
> 
> babe


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, just trying to think of what to have.

TPBM has already had lunch.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I had lunch .

TPBM wishes those black birds would leave.


----------



## luvs

those pigeons can leave!

the person below me has kiddos.


----------



## suziquzie

lots. ok 3 but they seem like 9. 

TPBM has flowers planted.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have flowers that were planted a few years ago. 

TPBM  wants to watch a movie.


----------



## middie

No I want to watch Ghost Hunters. I love that show !

TPBM believes in the paranormal too


----------



## suziquzie

sometimes.... i do believe there are spirits with us at times. 

TPBM is happy to be home.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like being home. 

TPBM  wants to win a lottery.


----------



## middie

Yes but not a skimpy lottery. I want a huge jackpot !!

TPBM is tired


----------



## suziquzie

you said it. i think i am done with tuesday. 

TPBM will be here tomorrow.


----------



## luvs

yep. it's tomorrow & i'm here!

person below me is a healthy sleeper.


----------



## LadyCook61

not a healthy sleeper, wake up too many times during the night.

TPBM needs to do some housework.


----------



## pdswife

since I started working the house has been HORRRRRRID!

TPBM
needs new ink for the printer


----------



## suziquzie

Maybe the color one, not sure I haven't printed anything but recipes or patterns in a long time! 

TPBM thinks thier house is messier than it actually is.


----------



## LadyCook61

I know my house is messy  lol
TPBM could use a maid .


----------



## babetoo

yep, i really do

pbm loves to dust. lol

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

no way, I hate to dust !!!  
TPBM wants some company.


----------



## luvs

yeah, i'm waiting fer jake. i've got you guys, though!
person below me gives a frenzied cleaning when unexpected guests announce themselves.


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm how did you know that ?  lol

TPBM likes a good time.


----------



## redkitty

Who doesn't!!

TPBM is worried about money


----------



## Uncle Bob

No money worries........


TPBM.....Is thinking about a Mojito


----------



## blissful

Mojito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Now I am because I know what it is.

TPBM goes caroling at Christmas time.


----------



## redkitty

mmmm....mojitos!!!  (you know me so well UB!)

No christmas caroling for me

TPBM enjoys red wine with a meal


----------



## luvs

valpolicella with my meal & after!

person below me doesn't drink


----------



## LadyCook61

that's true, I don't drink.  
TPBM  hates cartoons.


----------



## luvs

i like fox television cartoons.
person below me is hungry fer dinner already.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's true, although I sometimes get a chuckle out of "South Park" when DH has it on. Mostly, I'm horrified by it, though 

TPBM is happy the heat wave has broken.


----------



## GotGarlic

luvs said:


> i like fox television cartoons.
> person below me is hungry fer dinner already.



Oooh, I'm still stuffed from lunch!

TPBM is happy the heat wave has broken.


----------



## LadyCook61

still hot here but not in the 90's .
TPBM  drives a new car.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

tpbm is ready for QUIET TIME.


----------



## quicksilver

Yes, please. It's so buggy here, it made me crabby. And I still have 1 more time to walk the dog before bed. YIKS!

TPBM Still has to do dinner.​


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> Yes, please. It's so buggy here, it made me crabby. And I still have 1 more time to walk the dog before bed. YIKS!​
> 
> 
> TPBM Still has to do dinner.​


 

nope , am grazing for dinner.  so far a lemon bar, watermelon and tapioca pudding. 

tpbm wishes they could do the same thing. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no, its bad when i graze. 

TPBM is not happy with thier current weather.


----------



## pdswife

Rain Rain go away!

TPBM
has had dinner and is ready for bed?


----------



## Mama

You got that right! 

TPBM would love to take a vacation


----------



## quicksilver

Yes, yes. Haven't had one since i moved here 9 yrs. ago.
Tis used to be where I went for vacation. Reality sucks.

I would go to St Thomas, or Menocino, Ca, but I'm afraid I'd never come back.

be careful for what you wish.!!!​


----------



## LPBeier

The person above me forgot to do a TPBM.

TPBM will remember!


----------



## redkitty

Yep I remember!!

TPBM dreams about winning the lottery


----------



## suziquzie

just about every day! Gotta play more often....

TPBM doesn't sleep well in thunder storms.


----------



## quicksilver

I certainly did forget, sorry.

don't sleep well . But during thunder, dog barks.

TPBM is praying for Bucky​


----------



## suziquzie

of course. 

TPBM loves grilled veggies.


----------



## luvs

i love 'em! especially portabellos!

person below me loves crab.


----------



## suziquzie

I like to eat them and apparently raise them as children..... 

TPBM doesn't tolerate pain well.


----------



## GotGarlic

No, I have quite a high tolerance for pain. Have to.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## luvs

yep, i love weeekends.

person below me planted a garden.


----------



## LadyCook61

I only have flowers no veggies  .

TPBM has a bicycle


----------



## suziquzie

yes but the last time i rode it i was really upset with how fast my legs got pooped. 

TPBM refuses to eat liver n onions!


----------



## middie

Got that right !!!!!!!!

TPBM has to work today


----------



## pdswife

work today and maybe some tonight!

TPBM
likes to be spoiled every once in a while


----------



## suziquzie

not for pay anyway. 

TPBM is off today.


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, but then I set my own hours so that kind of an unfair advantage!

TPBM is left-handed.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. just boring old right. 

TPBM is not motivated today.


----------



## Barb L.

You got that right ..
TPBM can't decide on dinner


----------



## suziquzie

Kinda hard when we have to be gone at dinner time! 

TPBM loves wide open spaces.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes.  This claustrophob likes them the wider and more open the better.

TPBM wants to have a wide open space that doesn't have too much lawn to mow.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like wide open spaces, be it a meadow, field, lawn or ocean. 

TPBM wishes to live by the sea.


----------



## LPBeier

I live pretty close to the ocean on two sides and a river on another and love it.

TPBM loves chocolate more than anything!


----------



## LadyCook61

you are fortunate to live near the ocean and river.  I don't love chocolate but I do like it once in awhile. 
TPBM  dislikes cold weather.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> you are fortunate to live near the ocean and river. I don't love chocolate but I do like it once in awhile.
> TPBM dislikes cold weather.


 

pretty much, that is why i live in so. calif. 

tpbm needs a nap

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like naps, I wake up feeling worse. 

TPBM  likes to bake.


----------



## LPBeier

Does it show?

TPBM loves their cat(s)


----------



## LadyCook61

I sure love my furbabies. 

TPBM could use some help in the kitchen.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I sure could but since my DD has moved in for a short time I know I will get it when she feels up to it.

TPBM should go see a doctor for their hand.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have health insurance. 

TPBM is fortunate to have a DD.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am fortunate, specially since I never gave birth to her, she "picked" me as a "Mom" but our relationship is very strong as if we were really mother and daughter.

I hope TPBM will forgive me for pushing in where I don't belong.  Not having health insurance isn't a problem I have ever had to worry about.


----------



## LadyCook61

There's nothing to forgive.  I'm glad you don't have to worry about health insurance.
TPBM is a dear friend.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, I hope you were expecting me and not someone else.  You are a dear friend as well.

TPBM is a very cool lady and is humble about it.


----------



## LadyCook61

LPBeier said:


> Aww, I hope you were expecting me and not someone else. You are a dear friend as well.
> 
> TPBM is a very cool lady and is humble about it.


 
yes I was referring to you .   

 aw thank you, no one ever called me cool lady before.  

TPBM is also a cool lady.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, we are having a good mutual admiration society going on here!

TPBM likes summer the best!


----------



## LadyCook61

Not sure if I like summer best, I like Autumn with the colorful leaves on the trees. 
TPBM likes Autumn the best.


----------



## luvs

well, i really love winter... snow is so pretty.

person below me spoke with a beloved person today.


----------



## LadyCook61

only beloved around my house are my cats and kittens and I do talk to them.  lol

TPBM likes snow boarding


----------



## LPBeier

No, don't ski either!!!

TPBM likes winter Olympic sports better than the summer Olympics


----------



## LadyCook61

Sorry to say I don't like sports, except for swimming in my own pool. Unfortunately it is not open. 

TPBM is a great baker.


----------



## LPBeier

I try.

TPBM loves to bake as well.


----------



## LadyCook61

I enjoy baking only if I am in the mood to bake .

TPBM enjoys eating fresh cherries.


----------



## suziquzie

I LOVE CHERRIES!!!
haven't had the extra $$ to buy any yet this season.  

TPBM is happy about Friday.


----------



## pdswife

Happy!!!! Happy!!!! But no as happy as SATURDAY!!!!

TPBM
has a fruit tree in their yard


----------



## suziquzie

We do have a couple apple trees that came with the house, but they haven't been taken care of in years so I won't eat anything off of it. 

TPBM had a GREAT day.


----------



## pdswife

Only in dream land!

TPBM
Has a birthday soon


----------



## middie

Is 3 months soon ?

TPBM is hungry


----------



## suziquzie

for POPCORN! can i make that at 10:15 at night?

TPBM has ANOTHER storm coming.


----------



## pdswife

No... The sun is coming!!!

TPBM
doesn't like the sound 
of a noisey lawn mower


----------



## suziquzie

I have become one with my lawnmower. I love it!
Know why? I'm alone. And I can't hear the kids fighting w/ each other. 

TPBM gives me permission to eat late night popcorn alone.


----------



## pdswife

yes but only if you put lots of warm melted butter all over it.


TPBM
will spend less time on the computer this weekend than
they do during the week


----------



## suziquzie

I dunno. My mom is taking the boys for the weekend, and DH is going to the drag strip Sat nite thru sunday with his stepdad. Just me and lego girl, I may get more screen time! 

TPBM wont be here at all if its sunny out!


----------



## pdswife

Lawn needs mowing, berries need spraying, weeds need whacking, dessert needs baking... nope..don't think I'll be here.

TPBM
is happy right now


----------



## suziquzie

happy to be ready to go to BED!

TPBM will be back in the morning around 9 my time.


----------



## pdswife

Is 7:00am around nine your time..if so, I'll be here.

TPBM
won't see this until tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

alright i really am going now. 

TPBM is sleepy too.


----------



## LPBeier

I don't like the sound of a lawn mower period because it means there will be fresh cut grass and I am highly allergic!

TPBM likes chocolate dipped ice cream cones!


----------



## pdswife

yes, can I have one please?

TPBM
will forgive me for going to bed


----------



## suziquzie

every time! 

TPBM has lots to do this weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes!! - Just remembered last night that it is Father's day this weekend and I am cooking dinner and taking it out to my Dad's Sunday!

TPBM wants to have a quiet restful weekend!


----------



## pdswife

I do.but I won't.

TPBM
is going to give me a recipe for a
fast easy impressive dessert that I
can take to a BBQ Saturday


----------



## LPBeier

I am?   Sure, no problems.  Anything specific?  I have a really easy strawberry pineapple angelfood recipe that is soo very simple and really elegant and delish!

TPBM will be glad when today is over!


----------



## LadyCook61

well if you are talking to me... I'm glad when each day is over. 

TPBM  has some good ideas for dinner.


----------



## redkitty

Left over soup!

TPBM has something exciting going on this weekend


----------



## LadyCook61

nothing exciting this weekend or any other weekend. 
TPBM has more plans for the weekend.


----------



## luvs

gonna see Dad, Mom & my kitties.
person below me owns pets.


----------



## LadyCook61

You knew that I own pets already didn't you ? 

TPBM wants to get away from it all.


----------



## quicksilver

Mind & body. Oh Yea!

TPBM needs food  --  NOW!​


----------



## luvs

i'm so hungry!

person below me hates rainy weather.


----------



## LadyCook61

true I don't like rainy  weather.  

TPBM likes roses


----------



## LPBeier

I like roses....in pictures, in gardens that I drive by with the window closed.  You see roses don't like me - they trigger my allergies and asthma.

TPBM has a flower garden.


----------



## luvs

an herb garden.

person below me loves post-its'.


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do have a flower garden.  

TPBM is feeling better


----------



## redkitty

I'm a bit annoyed but trying to have an attitude adjustment

TPBM has a hard time dealing with flakey people


----------



## LadyCook61

The only flake I deal with is the one I'm married to.  

TPBM needs to relax .


----------



## luvs

yeah, my heart's beating really fast.

person below me is debating dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, debating as to whether I want any or not.

TPBM is having a quiet Friday night


----------



## LadyCook61

It is quiet for now. 

TPBM looks foward to the weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but only because I visit my best friend (who is terminally ill) on Saturday and I cherish every moment we are together AND, I will spend Sunday with my Dad and sister for Father's day.

TPBM would love to go somewhere this weekend.


----------



## AMSeccia

Actually, I am looking forward to staying home for a change (other than a wedding).  We generally spend the weekends on our boat otherwise.

TPBM is rooting for Buck!


----------



## luvs

Go Buck!

person below me loves to care 'bout other discusscookers!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes!!!!  I have been praying and checking for updates all day!

TPBM likes daisies


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Not especially, but I love chrysanthemums!

TPBM has really wild and vivid dreams.


----------



## babetoo

Fisher's Mom said:


> Not especially, but I love chrysanthemums!
> 
> TPBM has really wild and vivid dreams.


 
yes i do, just can't always remember them.

tpbm loves to water ski.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I would love to have the chance to find out!

TPBM still remembers every detail of their first kiss.


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm no I don't remember  .   
TPBM went to the high school prom.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

No, not my own. I was a high school drop out.

TPBM loves to paint.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like to paint , watercolors, oils, acrylics.  

TPBM would like relaxing soak in a hot tub.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, how did you know!!!!!

TPBM likes to take long walks


----------



## babetoo

you must be kidding, i don't even like taking a short walk. 

pblm is just naturally trim.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

trim??? not me... lol
TPBM has plans for the weekend.


----------



## middie

Yes a family reunion tomorrow and work on Sunday.

TPBM wishes *I* could have every weekend off !!


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I wish you could have every weekend off.  

TPBM will have a good time at family reunion.


----------



## middie

I hope so. But I'm nervous. There will be people there I haven't seen in 20+ years. Not to mention ones I never met.

TPBM is enjoying their evening


----------



## LPBeier

If chasing after barking dogs and doing laundry is enjoyment, then yes.

TPBM loves classical music.


----------



## LadyCook61

If I could hear music, I probably would enjoy it. 

TPBM  enjoys sunsets.


----------



## quicksilver

That would be me.
Not so much opera, but violin or piano concertos make me swoon!

TPBM is glad it's Fri. pm.​


----------



## middie

Very much

TPBM likes listening to birds


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, just keep those stupid crows away from me!

TPBM is enjoying their Friday night


----------



## LadyCook61

I like watching and photographing birds.TPBM is a people watcher at the beach


----------



## LPBeier

I do like people watching everywhere.

TPBM will not answer the same thing as me!


----------



## middie

I could if you wanted me to lol

TPBM is sarcastic in a funny way


----------



## LadyCook61

How can I answer the same as you ? 
TPBM  is enjoying posting here .


----------



## suziquzie

Of course.... why else would I do it so much! 
TPBM should be outside.


----------



## mudbug

yes, TPBY should, but it's too frickin hot to pull weeds.

TPBM is smarter than me and pulled weeds early this morning when it was still cool outside.


----------



## suziquzie

no i was working this morning but I pulled 'em yesterday! 

TPBM has so much to do they don't know where to start.


----------



## pdswife

yes, and my time schedule just got moved up an hour and a half!!!
TPBM
should be making some food to eat.


----------



## suziquzie

for who? lonely already  DH took off with his stepdad til tomorrow. just me and my dolly. 

TPBM is cold.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. I've been cleaning... HOT!

TPBM will have a cheese burger for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, I'm thinking that's not a great idea, salad's probably smarter. 

TPBM probably doesnt have as big of a mess as I do.


----------



## pdswife

I don't think I've really cleaned since I started working..so it's a pretty HUGE mess.

TPBM
will go for a bike ride today


----------



## suziquzie

no but a walk isnt out of the question if i have time. taking LG show shoppin after her nap. 
TPBM thinks it's a great idea that i go outside right now and get some sun!


----------



## pdswife

I would...but we have only gray wet yucky stuff out there today.

TPBM Has never been to Spain but..would like to go


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Nope.. I've been cleaning... HOT!
> 
> TPBM will have a cheese burger for dinner


 
no, will have chicken pot pie.

tpbm needs a break from routine

babe


----------



## suziquzie

yes and i'm sorta getting one with nobody but me and the baby girl home today! 

TPBM doesn't really want to cook today.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. so I put together a "no bake dessert"   THANK YOU LAURIE!!!!!

TPBM will have a late night snack tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I guess you could call it that, have to work at 4am so if I eat a bagel right away it could be late night for someone! 

TPBM is ready for the 4th of July to get here.


----------



## pdswife

YES!!!  We leave for Mexico on the 4th!!!

TPBM
likes cream cheese


----------



## LadyCook61

I like cream cheese , especially in cheesecake.

TPBM likes cheddar cheese


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I like cream cheese , especially in cheesecake.
> 
> TPBM likes cheddar cheese


 
i love cheddar cheese a bunch

tpbm will bring the crackers.

babe


----------



## quicksilver

Will sesame bread sticks do, with a stick of pepperoni and banana peppers? Bear or wine?

TPBM is a father with lil ones who'll cook breakfast for him tomorrow​


----------



## suziquzie

nope I'm the mommy. and I'll be at work in the morning, and he'll be in wisconsin. (I hope he brings me CHEESE!)

TPBM is ready to chill for the evening.


----------



## middie

I am. Been gone all day.

TPBM is praying for a beloved Dc member.


----------



## texasgirl

You bet I am!
and I think several below me are doing the same!!


----------



## redkitty

Sending good thoughts to several DC members.

TPBM has a big week ahead of them.


----------



## suziquzie

not too big. unless the new lawn tractor gets here!! (YAY!!!)

TPBM loves seafood.


----------



## middie

Eck no I hate it. I'm a turf girl.

TPBM is groggy this morning


----------



## LadyCook61

got that right. groggy every morning... ugh.
TPBM likes filet mignon.


----------



## pdswife

yummy yummy

TPBM
Has to have coffee every morning.


----------



## suziquzie

TOTALLY!

TPBM is not cool with the fact that it's monday.


----------



## LadyCook61

Monday is like any other day, nothing different. 

TPBM looks forward to mowing the lawn.


----------



## pdswife

Only if they have salsa on them


TPBM
thinks that poached eggs are a special treat


----------



## LadyCook61

I dislike poached eggs.  I like scrambled, omelet , frittata.
TPBM likes mac and cheese.


----------



## suziquzie

trish you only mow if the lawn has salsa???  
I like mac and cheese more than i should.

TPBM is wishing for saturday.


----------



## LadyCook61

Saturday is nothing different than the rest of the week , probably because I don't have an outside job.  

TPBM wishes the kids would take a nap.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah for w week or 2. 

TPBM must think i'm a bad mom if my kids are always screaming.


----------



## LadyCook61

Kids screaming is normal.  
TPBM  needs valium.


----------



## suziquzie

nah, they'd still be screaming when it wore off...... 

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## LadyCook61

TPBM needs ear plugs!


----------



## babetoo

yes, sometime i really do need them, my neighbors party a little hardy.

tpbm

has no energy today.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

babetoo said:


> yes, sometime i really do need them, my neighbors party a little hardy.
> 
> tpbm
> 
> has no energy today.
> 
> babe


I'm partly there - not as much energy as yesterday

TPBM put on perfume today.


----------



## quicksilver

Perfume if you consider Deep Wood OFF, perfume.

TPBM has a ton of garbage to put out for p/u tomorrow...​


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Uh, oh, how did you know??? Except my trash pick-up isn't until Thursday!

TPBM wears socks with sandals.


----------



## LadyCook61

I am always barefooted . If I do go out to the store, I wear sneakers.
TPBM  likes mashed potatoes.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I LOVE mashed potatoes!!!!! I could live on them.

TPBM's car is badly in need of washing.


----------



## LadyCook61

oh did you see my car ???  lol  
TPBM has to water the lawn.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Actually, if I had grass, it would probably need watering. But we are in a drought here so I have only trees and ivy - no grass.

TPBM always wanted to own a horse.


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm no horse for me  *grin* I like horses but I don't want to own one.  

TPBM  lives in arid climate.


----------



## babetoo

partly true, i guess. 

tpbm goes fishing at sundown.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't gone fishing in years.  

TPBM likes to go on boat rides.


----------



## GotGarlic

I love boat rides - can't wait till we can go sailing again.

TPBM had chocolate for dessert.


----------



## LadyCook61

funny you should say that, I had chocolate pudding for dessert.

TPBM likes the scent of rain.


----------



## AMSeccia

I will say that rain at least smells fresh, but not sure I can say I like it ... 

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## suziquzie

It couldn't hurt.

TPBM wants to go back to bed.


----------



## GotGarlic

I sure do. There was a thunderstorm around midnight, so I had to get up and close windows.

TPBM wants to try making grilled pizza.


----------



## suziquzie

Love to! 

TPBM has 4th of July planned already.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no plans for 4 th of July, it is just another day.

TPBM likes potato chips


----------



## middie

Yep I do with lots of french onion dip

TPBM is ready for a nap


----------



## GotGarlic

I was ready to go back to bed at 7-something this morning! Would love a nap!

TPBM is listening to the radio.


----------



## LadyCook61

no radio for me, am deaf.
TPBM  watches soap operas.


----------



## middie

Sometimes I do.

TPBM is waiting for people to wake up


----------



## LPBeier

As a matter of fact I am - I need to get some quick cake supplies but the store doesn't open until 9:30.  The layers are baking as we speak.

TPBM is glad Monday is over.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, 1 down 4 to go....  

TPBM has a day off today.


----------



## LPBeier

Well if you call putting together a wedding in 10 hours a day off  LOL!!!

TPBM wishes this was a day off!


----------



## middie

I wish everyday was a day off.

TPBM likes gyros


----------



## AMSeccia

In fact, I do love gyros, but haven't had one in ages!

TPBM doesn't like apricots


----------



## middie

I don't know. I haven't had any since I was really little

TPBM is craving something and don't know what it is they want.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm craving ice cream, but DH forgot to buy some and it's too late to get some ... dang.

TPBM likes doggie kisses


----------



## middie

I love puppy kisses. Not so much doggy kisses from Rocky cause he has dragon breath

TPBM loves milk


----------



## suziquzie

only if its really cold and with cookies! (or dinner)

TPBM likes root beer floats.


----------



## Garband

Love em.

TPBM usually doesn't eat breakfast.


----------



## LadyCook61

That's true, sometimes I don't eat breakfast, however I made a nice frittata and had it this morning .  

TPBM likes meat and potatoes.


----------



## suziquzie

I do I do I do!!!! 

TPBM loves "the little things" in life.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes I do, much more than the big ones!

TPBM cries at weddings (like I did yesterday)


----------



## suziquzie

mostly.... depends on who's getting married. 

TPBM should be outside.


----------



## blissful

Yes I should be outside enjoying the sunny days while recovering from the flood waters. I still have water in the basement, no running water or hot water--for over a week, but that will get better soon.

TPBM sings offkey and loves to sing in the car.


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it - and in the shower, when I am cooking, anywhere actually!

TPBM has a ton of laundry to do today


----------



## suziquzie

I love it, my kids tell me to stop.  

TPBM wishes they could help other people more.


----------



## middie

Yes I do. Especially loved ones from here.

TPBM wishes the sun was out


----------



## suziquzie

I wish I was out, the sun is and the kids whine about being bored outside!! 

TPBM just woke up.


----------



## middie

About 3 hours ago. Still not awake.

TPBM has alot of things to do today


----------



## suziquzie

not really. kinda bored. 

TPBM wants to be bored.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm already kinda bored - hate it. Need some motivation.

TPBM is artistic.


----------



## zzrdvark

I do some sketching, and computer-related "arts" (website design, 3d modeling, electronic music composition, etc).

TPBM is addicted to chocolate.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like chocolate but not addicted to it.  I don't know when the last time I had chocolate.  

TPBM likes Italian food.


----------



## middie

Love it.

TPBM has a heavy heart right now


----------



## LadyCook61

yes it is heavy,  for Katie and Buck and for my Aunt who has pancreatic cancer. 

TPBM  likes crossword puzzles.


----------



## babetoo

lordy, lordy, i absolutely hate them. 

tpbm hates them too.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

matter of fact , I dislike crossword puzzles. 

TPBM wants a swimming pool.


----------



## middie

I have one I just want it to be a warm one

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LadyCook61

Not hungry just yet .

TPBM  reads the newspaper.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Not hungry just yet .
> 
> TPBM reads the newspaper.


 

read it cover to cover every morning. drink coffee, smoke and read. one of life's small pleasures.

tpbm watches to much t.v.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

actually I hardly watch tv, I prefer to read.  
TPBM likes oranges.


----------



## luvs

i love oranges & other fruits, too!

person below me likes butter better than margarine


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> actually I hardly watch tv, I prefer to read.
> TPBM likes oranges.


 
yes, i do. but have a tanglo tree in my yard. they are very sweet and i eat tons of them. tree pretty much produces all year. sweetest in summer though.

tpbm is searching for the meaning of life. lol

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no, just the meaning in unreasonable screaming by children.

TPBM should do some work.


----------



## Garband

I'm actually about to walk out the door to work, so yeah. =P

TPBM is already at work.


----------



## suziquzie

technically yes i suppose, the more difficult, unpaid job. Is it saturday yet?

TPBM has no clue about dinner yet.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but since it is just 7 am there is still hope.

TPBM has a busy day planned

(Can you believe I answered a completely different question and the answer still fits the one I followed!)


----------



## suziquzie

not really. just more gardening. 

TPBM feels pretty good today (i hope)


----------



## LPBeier

I actually feel really good.  Arm and knee are sore (but that is my new normal) but the rest of the body is doing okay.

TPBM is happy to be outside because it isn't raining.


----------



## suziquzie

it looks like it wants to rain so I'm headed outside for a walk before it does. 

TPBM would love to come with us.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah I do, but I would probably be too tired after the walk to your house from here.

TPBM is very tired of the weather


----------



## suziquzie

no i never ever want this weather to go away!! 

TPBM has more than 2 tv's.


----------



## LPBeier

Ha ha, yesterday we had more than one TV per person (6 to 5 ratio) but one is dead so now we are even.

TPBM knows what a double double is (think hot beverage if you aren't Canadian and need a hint).


----------



## suziquzie

is that alot of coffee?? 

(lol I thought you meant a person was dead for a sec!!!)

TPBM doesn't have much to do today.


----------



## LPBeier

First, clarification - one of the TV's doesn't work so it is now in the dumpster, but we still have 5 people.....and 4 TV's (I was really lousy at math and didn't count right the first time).

Second, a double double is a coffee with double cream and double sugar at a Canadian hang out called Tim Horton's.

Third, I have more to do today than I can imagine getting done in a week, starting with trying to get a shower cake decorated for pick-up at noon but the filling keeps not turning out.  

Finally, TPBM fell asleep reading this post.


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> First, clarification - one of the TV's doesn't work so it is now in the dumpster, but we still have 5 people.....and 4 TV's (I was really lousy at math and didn't count right the first time).
> 
> Second, a double double is a coffee with double cream and double sugar at a Canadian hang out called Tim Horton's.
> 
> Third, I have more to do today than I can imagine getting done in a week, starting with trying to get a shower cake decorated for pick-up at noon but the filling keeps not turning out.
> 
> Finally, TPBM fell asleep reading this post.


 

yes, but not because it is boring. i got up to early. 

tpbm needs a nap

babe


----------



## luvs

i need a nap. 
person below me is waiting to swim!


----------



## middie

I can always use a nap. Even right after waking up lo

TPBM is home from work early


----------



## luvs

i don't work.

person below me is hungry.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I am working AT home and am running a little late!  

TPBM is glad to be done work for the day.


----------



## babetoo

sure wish it was all done. it is too hot even with the air on to do much. it is 98 degrees. 

maybe in the very late afternoon, i will get something done.

tpbm needs to call someone they love and tell them so

babe


----------



## quicksilver

Yes. Everyday I call dad, or he calls me, and we say, " goodnight, I love you". We are now only a family of 3 and need each other everyday. We've lost so many, we know how dear each day is.
I just hope I don't break down tonight and have to tell him about my sorrow of Buck, 'cause I know he will be confused, not knowing how strangers can become family on-line. And I just can't explain it.


TPBM really doesn't feel like eating today.....because......​


----------



## middie

You're right. I have no appetite.

TPBM is not in the mood for much of anything right now.


----------



## LadyCook61

Got that right... 
TPMB wishes it was the weekend


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but only because we are going out for dinner Saturday and Sunday!

TPBM likes sundaes better than Sundays


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do like sundaes , haven't had one in a long time.

TPBM likes berries .


----------



## LPBeier

I love fresh berries of all kinds but specially strawberries and blackberries

TPBM loves picnics in the park.


----------



## middie

Yeah. Love the park in general.

TPBM is looking forward to relaxing


----------



## LPBeier

Have no choice - hip and knee have gone out big time.

TPBM will watch TV tonight


----------



## Linda123

True...I am watching a rerun of Frasier now.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## babetoo

Linda123 said:


> True...I am watching a rerun of Frasier now.
> 
> TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


 
retirement means never even noticing it is the week-end!tpbm needs a day off    babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I need a year off from hubby !!!! 
TPBM wants to go up in a hot air balloon.


----------



## suziquzie

I don't care for heights. 

TPBM has people coming over this weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't think we have people coming over this weekend.  We don't usually get company. 
TPBM  has a big selection of dvd movies.


----------



## suziquzie

Not huge but there are quite a few. 

TPBM has not had enough coffee yet.


----------



## pdswife

Not even close to enough.

TPBM
is thinking TGIF!!!


----------



## suziquzie

In a way. Friday is my sunday.  
but the good news is sunday is my friday!!!! 

TPBM wants to play hookey.


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they'll let me???

TPBM
would help me clean the house tomorrow
if I bought her a plane ticket to Seattle.


----------



## suziquzie

what? and skip bagel makin? DEFINATELY!! 

TPBM would help me clean now but can't play hookey.


----------



## middie

Sure if you help me clean first.

TPBM is enjoying the weather.


----------



## LadyCook61

weather here is not nice.. looks like rain. 

TPBM is playing games online.


----------



## luvs

yepper!

person below me likes wading.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> weather here is not nice.. looks like rain.
> 
> TPBM is playing games online.


 

not playing right now. but have played the millionaire game.

tpbm  is tired of the heat.

babe


----------



## quicksilver

You got that right. And tired of playing run between the skeeters too.

TPBM has a cookout planned for the weekend.........​


----------



## LadyCook61

No cookout planned. 
TPBM has no plans.


----------



## texasgirl

Correct, no plans, as usual.Dull dull dull!!
TPBM is going to have a big weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

no big weekend here. 

TPBM wants to go out sight seeing .


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> no big weekend here.
> 
> TPBM wants to go out sight seeing .


 
you must be kidding. it is 104 degrees here. not going anywhere. lol

tpbm loves soda pop

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I like Coca Cola and Ginger Ale.  

TPBM  snacks a lot.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I like Coca Cola and Ginger Ale.
> 
> TPBM snacks a lot.


 

yes i do, way to much. just get on a roll. lol.

tpbm wishes they were in calif.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I do think about being in Calif. I was in San Fran in 1978 .

TPBM wishes they could visit friends in Pa.


----------



## quicksilver

Close. Jersey.

TPBM takes a snooze in front of the TV before going to bed for the evening................​


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I like to read before going to  bed for the evening.

TPBM likes a drink of water before bedtime.


----------



## middie

Nah I prefer milk

TPBM likes to go looking at garage sales


----------



## quicksilver

I still do some, but only if i happen to see when I'm passing by.

It was my mother and my Saturday ritual, then breakfast, then food shopping.
Well now she's passed away, it's just not the same.
But I do miss them, but miss her more.

TPBM likes to eat a Sunday Breakfast Feast & Does...​


----------



## meshoo96

I like to, but usually don't.

TPBM has put their foot in their mouth like me several times and regretted it.


----------



## pot clanger

OOoooh yep.  This one was definitely for me!  "Open mouth, insert foot, swallow knee!"

TPBM is planning a camping trip...


----------



## meshoo96

How did you know? DH and I are going (hopefully) to Turkey Swamp in NJ 4th of July weekend...

TPBM wants to go camping too...


----------



## middie

I love love love camping. Can i come with ?


TPBM just ate lunch


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> I love love love camping. Can i come with ?
> 
> 
> TPBM just ate lunch


 
barely finished breakfast.tpbm is hoping dinner will cook itself.babe


----------



## quicksilver

Nope. Haven't even had beakfast yet, but I feel a nap coming on.............. belly will have to wait for diner.

TPBM...... has no idea what to suggest to TPBM........​


----------



## SixSix210

Nothing new there...    

TPBM loves to follow me around online.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't follow anyone online.   

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, in a way dinner is going to cook itself because my DD and DS are going to make it!

TPBM has a big dinner on Sundays.


----------



## LadyCook61

No big dinner on Sundays, whatever I feel up to cooking. 

TPBM  wishes for opportunity to take awesome shots of birds.


----------



## pot clanger

OOOoh - I just had my camera stolen - I wish I could take pics of ANYTHING right now...

TPBM   is considering staying home on the 4th of July to avoid all the *%$#@@*&!!darn traffic/crowds....  (like me!)


----------



## suziquzie

nope we live in a small town just for that reason... crowds ain't so crowded.  

TPBM had a busy weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

not busy at all... 

TPBM  likes taking hot baths.


----------



## suziquzie

I'd love to have the time for one......

TPBM would show up if I had a BBQ.


----------



## babetoo

i certainly would , with bells on. tpbm     loves to fly                                                          babe


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> i certainly would , with bells on. tpbm loves to fly babe


Yes, I love to fly! 

TPBM has never traveled cross-country on AMTRAK and doesn't know what he/she has missed!

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

true , never been on amtrak but have been on steam train rides. 

TPBM likes swimming in a lake.


----------



## pot clanger

best swim ever was in Lake Michigan...

TPBM  remembers Rainbow sandals & Dorothy Hammill haircuts


----------



## babetoo

i sure do remember. 


tpbm has naturally curly hair.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

more like natural fuzz these days.....

TPbm has the windows closed.


----------



## LadyCook61

Windows are closed ,  central air condtioning on.  

TPBM  would like to visit people on the East Coast.


----------



## suziquzie

yep I grew up in NYC I could stay out there for a month!!! 

TPBM has no desire to see the midwest.


----------



## elaine l

Nope...I would love to see the midwest and any part of this grand old USA.  

TPBM doesn't make their own pie crust


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> yep I grew up in NYC I could stay out there for a month!!!
> 
> TPBM has no desire to see the midwest.


 

i certainly don't. no desire to see anything else, either. i live in a state that can keep you busy seeing things, for a lifetime.

ocean, mountains, desert, all within driving range. different weather depending on where u are in state.   

tpbm has never been to california.


----------



## LadyCook61

oh but I have been to California.  

TPBM has not been to Pennsylvania.


----------



## suziquzie

I've been everywhere.... almost. Yep on PA (and CA!)

TPBM would go anywhere the wind took them if possible.


----------



## pdswife

Yes yes yes I would.  There's so many places to see and people to meet and FOOD to taste.

TPBM
would like to have a makeover


----------



## HMGgal

DESPERATELY! TPBM would tell me that I don't need one, then we'd go out for a long lunch followed by a half-dozen great pastries and three espressos.


----------



## Barbara L

Well of course you don't need a makeover.  And I will definitely join you for the pastries, but I will drink my hot chocolate while you drink the espressos!

TPBM has important business to take care of tomorrow.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Is mowing the lawn important business?

TPBM got up late.


----------



## LadyCook61

Having the lawn mowed is not important, matter of fact, the grass is waist high now.  

TPBM  wants goats so lawn wouldn't have to be mowed.


----------



## suziquzie

I like mowing!!! Just can't afford it....  

TPBM is looking forward to today being exactly the same as yesterday.


----------



## middie

Yeah yesterday wasn't too bad except for the rain.

TPBM is in a good mood


----------



## LadyCook61

I am hoping today is better , less pain , less tired.  have a vet appt today , to bring the 2 kittens for their deworming .
TPBM is hungry.


----------



## suziquzie

I am in a good mood, not hungry.  

TPBM isn't sure what to start with today.


----------



## GotGarlic

You got that right 

TPBM wishes they had my breakfast - homemade quiche, strawberries and cantaloupe.


----------



## suziquzie

I can't believe you didn't invite me!!!!!  

TPBM should be outside not here at DC!


----------



## LadyCook61

Rather stay in with nice air condtioning .

TPBM  likes raisin bagels.


----------



## pdswife

and plain bagels and cheese bagels and garlic bagels too!

TPBM
already has dinner planned


----------



## middie

Hahahaha not a chance

TPBM needs to wash their car


----------



## pot clanger

Actually, NO!  I just washed it this past weekend... (after three weeks of filth!)

TPBM is going to collect veggies from their garden


----------



## LadyCook61

If I had a garden ... 

TPBM wants to go swimming.


----------



## suziquzie

not in public..... 

TPBM is cleaning the house today.


----------



## LadyCook61

not exactly clean the house but cleaned the fridge. 

TPBM  wishes the week was over .


----------



## middie

Nooooooooooooooooooo cause that means I'll be back at work (

TPBM is ready for bed


----------



## meshoo96

nope, just woke up.

TPBM wants to go swimming today


----------



## suziquzie

I could go back to bed......

TPBM is ready to go somewhere.


----------



## LadyCook61

not ready to go anywhere.  need coffee... 

TPBM wakes up cheerful.


----------



## suziquzie

slowly, but cheery enough i suppose! 

TPBM has nowhere to go today.


----------



## pdswife

See the what's on your schedule thread...


TPBM
would like a chocolate doughnut


----------



## suziquzie

could we make it a cherry filled one?

TPBM is up to early.


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm always up too early. 

TPBM  likes croissants .


----------



## pdswife

sure do.

TPBM
would rather take a walk than an jog


----------



## suziquzie

only cuz i haven't made myself jog yet. hurts my ankles, I'm a wimp.

TPBM will excuse me if I leave for the store now.


----------



## LadyCook61

Can't jog or walk much, bad knees.

TPBM rather swim for exercise


----------



## middie

Yeah if the pool water would warm up already. Too much rains been keeping it freezing.

TPBM has laundry to do


----------



## LadyCook61

Laundry is done .

TPBM likes to ride horses.


----------



## suziquzie

my motto is, if you fall of the horse.. dont ever go near one again. 
Long story. 

TPBM is off today.


----------



## pot clanger

I am ALWAYS "off"...  except when I'm on!

TPBM  lives in a treehouse...


----------



## suziquzie

Got so mant trees it could pass for one!!! 

TPBM needs a break.


----------



## luvs

i'm waiting fer summer to be winter!

person below me needs to wash thier dishes.


----------



## suziquzie

quit looking in my windows!!!!!  

TPBM is too warm.


----------



## quicksilver

As usual, not warm *HOT*

TPBM has experience with turbo/convection ovens​


----------



## middie

No. Even though I work in a bakery, I do none of the baking.

TPBM is having a drab day


----------



## bowlingshirt

Yes, but everyday is drab.

TPBM has experience cracking corn (but I don't care)


----------



## blissful

I'm not Jimmy, and I don't crack corn, but I have used a micro/convection oven! 

TPBM's favorite color is red.


----------



## middie

One of yes. I have several

TPBM is using a grill for dinner


----------



## babetoo

yeppers i sure am. cooled off a bit here, just not so much.tpbm has a tiger by the tail.                                         babe


----------



## middie

Don't tempt me Babe ! lol

TPBM likes tigers


----------



## elaine l

Very unpopular thing to say but I am not crazy about animals of any kind.  Shhh it's a secret.

TPBM  already had dinner


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope, it is still in the oven. 

TPBM is watching TV while on DC


----------



## babetoo

DaveSoMD said:


> Nope, it is still in the oven.
> 
> TPBM is watching TV while on DC


 
no but i am listening to it.tpbm needs a very large break                                             babe


----------



## suziquzie

You bet I do.... was that an invitation?

TPBM should go to bed.


----------



## middie

I should but I'm not tired enough yet

Tpbm had a long day


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> no but i am listening to it.tpbm needs a very large break babe


In one sense, yes. But over-all my life is really good right now, so not really!

TPBM daydreams a lot.

Barbara


----------



## middie

How did you know ????????

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## suziquzie

yeah for a brandy but i gave it up for awhile.

TPBM didn't do the dishes after dinner.


----------



## middie

Actually I did. Wow write that one down !!

TPBM is warm


----------



## suziquzie

yeah finally!!!! I'll put up with it for awhile before i complain. 

TPBM has to work tomorrow.


----------



## middie

*Sobbing*... yes after 5 glorious days off in a row !!!!!!!

TPBM doesn't want me to go to work tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

no I wont have anyone to play with!!! 

TPBM is gonna go anyway.


----------



## middie

*Sigh*... if I must (

TPBM is still in their clothes


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!

TPBM has seen more sunsets than sunrises.

Barbara


----------



## middie

I am a night person so I have to say yes

TPBM is almost ready for bed


----------



## Barbara L

Of course not, it's only midnight.  

TPBM knows his/her mail carrier's name (mine is Missy).

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

my mail carrier is Joanne. 

TPBM is ready for a new day.


----------



## suziquzie

define ready.....

TPBM was not awake when I typed this.


----------



## LadyCook61

true , just got up half hour ago.

TPBM hates mornings.


----------



## suziquzie

No I love them!
'til the kids get up....

TPBM has coffee ready.


----------



## pdswife

ready and drinking my first cup

TPBM
needs a hair cut


----------



## suziquzie

lots. but i'll probably let it go another month at least....

TPBM has a  tan.


----------



## LadyCook61

no tan , too much time indoors.  

TPBM likes milkshakes.


----------



## pot clanger

It's been a long while since I've had one, but...yeah...chocolate milkshakes for sure!


TPBM.......... is a-cookin' up some BACON!  (I'm hungry - can I come over???)


----------



## suziquzie

Nope I am not using my stove or oven today. 

TPBM loves summer!!!


----------



## quicksilver

Love my memories of summer up north. Down here, not so much. Love Nov. 1st.....end of hurricane season.

TPBM....um......Has lower utility bills in summer........
​


----------



## suziquzie

I will this year if the a/c doesn't work!! 

TPBM is going stir crazy right now.


----------



## luvs

so stir-crazy cause i'm bored.

person below me is relaxing.


----------



## pot clanger

physically, yes.... (I'm on my caboose!) mentally, no....

TPBM......grew up watching Little House On The Prarie


----------



## blissful

That's one of my favorite shows and books, Little House on the Prairie. *sigh*, I was watching the reruns when 911 happened, it was such a sad day.

TPBM falls asleep during bad movies.


----------



## babetoo

blissful said:


> That's one of my favorite shows and books, Little House on the Prairie. *sigh*, I was watching the reruns when 911 happened, it was such a sad day.
> 
> TPBM falls asleep during bad movies.


 
not really, i don't watch bad moves. lol

tpbm wishes the chores would just go away.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I just wish they would stop re-appearing an hour after i finished them!! 

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## middie

I am. I just got home about 9:45 and I have to be back at work by 9 a.m. tomorrow 

TPBM is cold


----------



## suziquzie

no its finally cooled down to 80 in here....

TPBM's kid is not getting up every 5 min saying he's done sleeping.


----------



## LadyCook61

well I don't have a kid here except for the furry kind lol

TPBM wishes it was not raining.


----------



## suziquzie

well now after that soggy spring we need the rain!! 

TPBM had a good breakfast.


----------



## pot clanger

I'm still sipping my matcha......

TPBM is strapping on their rollerskates and going for a spin...


----------



## pdswife

lol.. even if I didn't have to go put in 9 hours at work... I don't own skates

TPBM
Wants to come visit for the weekend?


----------



## suziquzie

when's the plane leave?!?

TPBM can tell me what to do with no $$ for my DH's bday next week.


----------



## pot clanger

sing a little song, do a little dance!  especially if you are tone-deaf and have no rhythm... 

TPBM likes to dress up for Halloween and already has their costume planned....


----------



## suziquzie

yep i dress up as a mom taking a bunch of goblins and cartoon characters for a walk in the cold!! 

TPBM has a green shirt on.


----------



## pot clanger

Not sure what color it is, because it's covered in DOG HAIR (my Aussies are "blowing coat right now - it's definitely summer ***sigh***)

TPBM would come over (if they lived close enough!) and help me bake a honey/cherry/fennel loaf of bread (recipe in Wed LA Times Food Section)... and help me EAT it!


----------



## suziquzie

no problem!!! 

TPBM is going out for lunch.


----------



## LadyCook61

I ate lunch at home, Philly cheesesteak with onions and American cheese on a hoagie roll..  

TPBM still needs to decide what to make for dinner.


----------



## pot clanger

What a coincidence!!  (any suggestions on jambalaya or gumbo welcome!)

TPBM.........has ridden a unicycle backwards while juggling over-ripe mangos.  And they were wearing big clown shoes.  Purple clown shoes.  With yellow zippers on them.


----------



## suziquzie

ummmm....no not today but the day is not over..... 
lol

TPBM has too much time on their hands.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> ummmm....no not today but the day is not over.....
> lol
> 
> TPBM has too much time on their hands.


 
never have to much time, so many recipes, projects. reading .

tpbm can read upside down

babe


----------



## elaine l

Only if my glasses are on upside down.

TPBM  has a shiny new car


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I did have a shiny new car .  

TPBM rides motorcycles.


----------



## pot clanger

OMG!  I'm learning how!  I said I would before I turned forty, which was in March, but I figured I actually have until March of 2009 to learn - I start next week!

TPBM...........will be using their Slip-n-Slide over the weekend......


----------



## LadyCook61

no slip and slide here .  I used to ride a motorcycle, sold the bike before I moved to Pa.  

TPBM  looks forward to the weekend.


----------



## quicksilver

Always. Even though I not currently work, the whole mood of the neighborhood and traffic and stores are different. And can't live without my Sunday paper and cup of coffee.

PC what is a slip and slide?

TPBM wishes the work week was 4/3?


----------



## jeninga75

No... I wish it was 1/6  


TPBM eats head cheese.


----------



## suziquzie

um, no. not ever never. 

TPBM had a good day.


----------



## pdswife

It was better than the day before!

TPBM
can't wait until tomorrow is over!


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah, I can, that makes it saturday.  

TPBM feels the exact opposite about that subject!


----------



## pdswife

yes, yes I do!

TPBM
Would like Saturdays better if bagels had never been invented


----------



## suziquzie

nah, I love the job, just not crazy 'bout the "working conditions".

TPBM is still sleeping.


----------



## jeninga75

If I were sleeping I wouldn't be typing.  

TPBM has never been out of the country (they are originally from).


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm only have been to Bermuda and Bahamas , and Hawaii. 

TPBM likes to sleep late.


----------



## pot clanger

I wake to dog noses pushed into my face every morning... around 6.  ***sigh***

TPBM..... is going to see the new Angelia Jolie movie this weekend  (and that's as "pop culture" as I'm gonna go!)


----------



## pdswife

no... no I don't think I am....

TPBM
used to love to color in color books


----------



## babetoo

no, i really didn't but did love to read, at a young age.

tpbm wishes they could paint using watercolors.

babe


----------



## pot clanger

I can paint using watercolors... but whether I paint WELL would be another story entirely...

TPBM..... saw a beautiful sunset this evening....


----------



## LadyCook61

no sunset .  TPBM  likes to walk on the beach.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> no sunset . TPBM likes to walk on the beach.


 

i do indeed but have not done so recently. 

tpbm likes to surf.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

never tried surfing.

TPBM  likes to collect seashells.


----------



## suziquzie

I have more seashells than I have use for!

TPBM ate a good lunch.


----------



## butzie

Nope, it's too early for lunch here.

TPBM likes to dance salsa.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, my kids mama don't dance.....
but daddy does rock n roll! 

TPBM is thinking about dinner.


----------



## pdswife

I've got the BBQ sauce ready...steaks are  thawing but..it's not even lunch time yet.

TPBM
will get a new toy today


----------



## pot clanger

I wanted to go to a plant show today, but it's too far away - are plants toys?

TPBM..... plays a musical instrument


----------



## pdswife

I can clap well...does that count?

TPBM
loves to read


----------



## suziquzie

used to play the flute and piano. I dont now because it was mostly by force..... 

TPBM is not very self-disciplined.


----------



## LadyCook61

I can be self disciplined if I wanted.  

TPBM  needs a night out with SO or spouse.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I can be self disciplined if I wanted.
> 
> TPBM needs a night out with SO or spouse.


 
guess not, since i don't have either. isn't that pathetic.

tpbm wishes it was bedtime.

babe


----------



## cara

nope - the new day already is a few hours old here..

tpbm wishes for rain


----------



## cara

that's right ;o)
well actually there are two cars we love ;o)

TPBM will do nothing this sunday


----------



## LadyCook61

I probably will do nothing much except cook, since hubby's friend is visiting .  

TPBM needs some more sleep.


----------



## cara

I always need sleep, but not tonight ;o))

TPBM doesn't know much about soccer..


----------



## pot clanger

I don't, but read an INCREDIBLE book titled "Among The Thugs" about soccer culture and the crowd hooliganism that undoubtedly goes with it......  just sayin!

TPBM......... will spend part of their Sunday along a body of water.... or going to a soccer game!


----------



## cara

right with the soccer game - you knew I'll be still here ;o)
Well, we'll watch it in the beergarden with freinds and about 300 other people...

TPBM doesn't know what to have for dinner tonight


----------



## pot clanger

I was a thinkin' and a thinkin'.......... and I STILL don't know what to have...

TPBM.......is almost finished reading a book


----------



## pdswife

I do know.  We have a bunch of leftovers.

TPBM
Is not looking forward to the end of the weekend?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> I do know. We have a bunch of leftovers.
> 
> TPBM
> Is not looking forward to the end of the weekend?


 
doesn't really matter to me. all days the same since retirement. 


tpbm wishes they were retired.

babe


----------



## pot clanger

... with a FAT 401-K/retirement package I do!

TPBM......... is making homemade ice cream today


----------



## suziquzie

nah, can't afford that much cream!!!! 

TPBM is ready for monday.


----------



## middie

Oh no I'm not !!!!!!! 
I have to open tomorrow.

TPBM is looking forward to Tuesday instead !


----------



## pdswife

Tuesday is one day closer to Friday than Monday is!!! : )

TPBM
Had a good day today


----------



## suziquzie

You mean yesterday? Ya pretty good I suppose. 

TPBM is working outside today.


----------



## pdswife

I get to walk outside to get to the truck and drive outside all the way to the office....

TPBM
would like to come do my job for me
so that I could be outside today


----------



## suziquzie

lemme think on that one....
ummmmm.....
nope.

tpbm wants to come help me move tree branches and pick up sticks.


----------



## pdswife

Do I get to play with lego girl and drink ice tea when I'm done??  


TPBM
will forgive me for leaving...work is calling... dang


----------



## suziquzie

wow thats early! yep I'll make the tea now! 

TPBM will try to have a good day.


----------



## LadyCook61

good day hah...  stupid bees are at the fresh hummer feeder already.  grrrrTPBM wishes all bees would go away!


----------



## suziquzie

yes maam!! that reminds me I gotta make hummer food today.... its all cloudy. 

TPBM is bored.


----------



## LadyCook61

Not bored but hurting... stupid can of soda fell on my right toes!  
TPBM needs to wear shoes more often.


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> yes maam!! that reminds me I gotta make hummer food today.... its all cloudy.
> 
> TPBM is bored.


 
Do you use plain water and sugar? I don't buy the mix , make my own. 
boil the water , then add the sugar til dissolved.  for my feeder I use 2 cups water and 1/2 half cup sugar.


----------



## suziquzie

LadyCook61 said:


> Do you use plain water and sugar? I don't buy the mix , make my own.
> boil the water , then add the sugar til dissolved. for my feeder I use 2 cups water and 1/2 half cup sugar.


 That's exactly what I do, for some reason it got all cloudy when it got hot last week.


----------



## suziquzie

I dont like the goofy tan lines with shoes... flip flops work fine! 

TPBM wants to go swimmin!


----------



## LadyCook61

I would go swimming if my toes weren't hurt. TPBM used new mower.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah for about 2 minutes. DH and his step dad had all the fun. fine by me!!! 

TPBM is warm.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I am warm, the A/C is turned off for now, since the guys are working on the house , putting up shingles , they had to get behind the unit that is outside. 
TPBM is in a grumpy mood.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> yes I am warm, the A/C is turned off for now, since the guys are working on the house , putting up shingles , they had to get behind the unit that is outside.
> TPBM is in a grumpy mood.


 
i sure am. handyman is asleep on my couch, and he is not even working for me but the guy next door..lol

tpbm wishes that they had a wide awake handyman .

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I did have a handyman, since hubby procrasinates doing anything !TPBM wishes for a decent night's sleep tonight.


----------



## cara

I always do.

TPBM would like to have a nice bbq..


----------



## LadyCook61

a bbq would be nice. 

TPBM would like total renovated house.


----------



## cara

not really.. our flat is newly renovated..

TPBM would like to have a new oven


----------



## LadyCook61

my oven is fairly new , a few months old but I would like a bigger oven. 
TPBM wants a golf cart to drive to the mailbox .


----------



## cara

no... I couldn't even drive to the mailbox..... 

TPBM would like to go to bed, as I will now... *good night*


----------



## luvs

kind of. maybe a nap.

person below me wants a chewy brownie- preferably a corner brownie.


----------



## quicksilver

Oh yea. I'll duke you for the corner. You can have all the rest!

TPBM Loves turkey almost as much................
​


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> Oh yea. I'll duke you for the corner. You can have all the rest!
> 
> TPBM Loves turkey almost as much................


i like all the fixing but the turkey, not so much.

tpbm likes to get the wishbone

babe


----------



## quicksilver

We let the wishbone dry out, usually place it somewhere and forget about for forever, and just feel lucky we're the one who found it, run around looking for someone to be the other 1/2 to pull.
Who thought that superstition up, anyway?

TPBM is an early morning person?............


----------



## LadyCook61

I hate mornings. TPBM likes night time.


----------



## texasgirl

Yes, I would rather stay up late than get up early, ARGH, 5:30, time to go.

TPBM has a wonderful stay at home job!!!


----------



## suziquzie

i dont know i'd call it wonderful every day!!! 

TPBM could sleep more.


----------



## LadyCook61

I sure could sleep more .  

TPBM wishes headache would go away.


----------



## suziquzie

no headache ..... yet.... give it time....  

TPBM thinks Blue Jays are OBNOXIUOSLY LOUD this morning!


----------



## LadyCook61

well I can't hear them, since I am deaf, but the jays are obnoxious , raiding the bird feeders and scaring off the smaller birds.

TPBM wishes for new pretty birds at the feeders.


----------



## blissful

no feeders and I wish the sand hill cranes would leave my garden alone.

TPBM is having pizza for lunch today.


----------



## suziquzie

hadn't planned on it, but not a bad idea! 

TPBM can't keep up with the mess!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

what mess ?  
TPBM wishes the grackels would leave .


----------



## suziquzie

I'm not sure what a grackel is or if I have them.... 

TPBM would show me one!


----------



## LadyCook61

Grackels are black birds with heads that look blue in certain light. 
TPBM has lots of birds.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, including a giant hawk or 2 that were not happy with us sawing in thier area of the yard yesterday!! 
(dont think I have grackels.)

TPBM has no 4th of July plans.


----------



## LadyCook61

true, I have no plans for the 4th.  just another day.

TPBM wants to go to the beach.


----------



## suziquzie

yes, but un-accompanied.  

TPBM likes grilled food.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like grilled food but I don't have it often. 

TPBM likes to go fishing.


----------



## blissful

fishing is by far one of my favorite things to do! 

TPBM hasn't filed their taxes yet!!!


----------



## quicksilver

WHAAAAATTTTT? For next year, not.


TBPM has a planned vacation trip coming up and is going to tell us where......................
​


----------



## LadyCook61

no vacation plans. 

TPBM wants to see fireworks.


----------



## Saphellae

I wanted to see the Canada day fireworks last night but I was too darned tired from biking for 7 hours. 

TPBM wants some of my champagne.


----------



## jeninga75

I don't drink wine/champagne.

TPBM has an "exotic" pet.


----------



## LadyCook61

no exotic pets here, just cats, kittens and a dog. 

TPBM looking forward to the 4th.


----------



## suziquzie

mostly. 

TPBM doesn't give a rip about video games.


----------



## babetoo

not anything on fourth. on the eighth my daughter and two of my granddaughters are coming to celebrate my daughters and my birthday.looking forward to that a lot. 

tpbm is glad to see the week-end.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

weekend is just the same as rest of the week.  

TPBM likes the color mauve.


----------



## middie

i do. 

tpbm had a bad day too


----------



## suziquzie

no i had a good one, whats wrong with yours? 

TPBM needs a drink. (next post is 15,000 middie!)


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I did have a bad day.  

TPBM wants to see LadyCook's Albums


----------



## middie

i did go look lc. very adorable furbabies.
suzi does that mean i post too much ???

tpbm is tired of rain. (lately i feel as if i've been living in seattle)


----------



## pot clanger

OK!   

TPBM      hopefully is not suffering from either floods or fires...


----------



## suziquzie

no but if we dont get a little rain it could get a little scary when idiots toss thier cig butts out their car window! 

TPBM knows how much brown sugar they would put in a turkey brine.


----------



## pdswife

Idon't have a big enough bowl to brine a turkey....so nope.

TPBM
wishes they had a bowl of pudding


----------



## middie

Ooh yeah tapioca sounds good about now.

Tpbm is sleepy


----------



## pdswife

Yes, I"m about to go to bed.

TPBM
Has to work early in the AM


----------



## pot clanger

not exactly.... but I will be rising earlier than usual to drive 20 minutes north to the next town....... (read: TONS 'o traffic) to meet up with my 90 year old Aunt, so I can help her shop for a SWIM SUIT, 'cuz she's the coolest ninety-year-old that one could ever hang out with... or buy swim suits with...

TPBM has someone Super Cool and - EVEN BETTER! - Super Old in their life that they love....  It's all about love.... and/or a super yummy bechamel...


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have any super old person I love nor do I have bechamel..


TPBM wishes for more sleep.


----------



## cara

sleep is always good...

where TPBM lives it's raining right now.


----------



## LadyCook61

It is hot and humid right now. 

TPBM likes tangerines.


----------



## suziquzie

they're ok. oranges are better. 

TPBM has nothing to do.


----------



## LadyCook61

well... there's things I could do but a sore left heel and sore right toes prevent me from doing much but sit. 

TPBM  likes kiwi fruit.


----------



## luvs

love kiwi.

person below me likes swimming


----------



## cara

no... I don't like kiwi

TPBM already knows what to do for dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm cooking steak , potato salad, corn on the cob .

TPBM is bored.


----------



## quicksilver

I don't like cooked (hot) potato salad.
Not bored, tired and putting off getting up to do dinner.

TPBM got some sort of nice surprise this week.
What, what? Come on and share.............


----------



## LadyCook61

no surprises , good or bad. 

TPBM wishes the weekend was over.


----------



## pdswife

I'm glad it's just beginning!!!!

TPBM
has a new book to read


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I did have a new book to read.  

TPBM wants a new cookbook.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I wish I did have a new book to read.
> 
> TPBM wants a new cookbook.


 
i did pick up a magazine called cooking for diabetics, when i went out for hair cut. 

tpbm probably needs a hair cut.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I could use a trim.  

TPBM likes history programs.


----------



## Saphellae

I love history shows.. dinosaurs, civilizations, egypt, greek.. you name it!

TPBM likes fizzy drinks.


----------



## LadyCook61

fizzy drinks to me would be carbonated sodas like Coca Cola and ginger ale , I like both.  

TPBM likes to watch  comedy.


----------



## Saphellae

Why yes, I love watching comedy!  I just downloaded 3 seasons of American Dad.

TPBM can't make pie crust.


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I can make pie crust.  

TPBM  likes to sleep late.


----------



## Saphellae

That's good, because I can't!! LOL

I loveee sleeping late....

TPBM picks their nose in secret.


----------



## LadyCook61

ewwww .  

TPBM plucks eyebrows.


----------



## quicksilver

too much information. Like cutting toenails. 
what she said.....eeeewwwwwww

TPBM plans to eat themselves into a stuper today.......
​


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't think so but hubby might.

TPBM is glad it is raining.


----------



## suziquzie

no rain. careful what you wish for I think I wanted it to stop a few months ago...

TPBM is chipper this morning.


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm grumpy as usual. I hate mornings.

TPBM likes game shows.


----------



## babetoo

absolutely hate game shows. 

tpbm wins lots of sweepstakes.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't won a sweepstakes yet.  

TPBM likes mysteries.


----------



## quicksilver

I like a good mystery. My fav TV mystery?
Sherlock Holmes with Basil Rathbone, & Nigel Bruce.

TPBM had an unexpected 4th.................................


​


----------



## LadyCook61

the 4th was not unexpected, it was just another day, same old..same old...

TPBM likes bird watching.


----------



## texasgirl

I don't bird watch, per se, but, if I see one, I will watch them bath and tweet and go on with their activities.

TPBM watched fireworks last night, lol.


----------



## LadyCook61

I didn't watch fireworks.

TPBM likes to go to the library.


----------



## blissful

nope, I'd rather look things up on the internet.

TPBM knows someone that's been injured by a fire cracker.


----------



## quicksilver

Not, directly, but always read stories afterward.

TPBM has plenty of leftovers and plans to party again today.........................................
​


----------



## LadyCook61

no party here , nor leftovers.  

TPBM wishes to be left alone sometimes for some quiet time.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> no party here , nor leftovers.
> 
> TPBM wishes to be left alone sometimes for some quiet time.


 
mostly true. i just want company when I want company.

tpbm is having a super fourth weekend.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

not really.  

TPBM likes the color purple.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> not really.
> 
> TPBM likes the color purple.


 
the only time i liked the color purple was the movie. lol

tpbm wishs they were in california

babe


----------



## quicksilver

Everyday. Medicino, more specifically. But I haven't checked the fires in a couple of days.

TPBM likes to play gambling games................
​


----------



## blissful

yes, once a year I play $30 in the slot machines for fun, other than that, no. I work too hard for my money.
My packages to Riverbank CA were delayed due to weather, when I asked, what weather, they said 'fire'........I didn't know fire was part of weather, but now I do!

TPBM has never had a house fire or flood.


----------



## pdswife

No..nope I haven't.

TPBM
likes to walk on the beach


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do like walking on the beach but haven't in years.

TPBM watches the news.


----------



## quicksilver

Yup. A couple times a day. And on-line. And on Sundays, sit with coffee for a couple hours to read 2
newspapers, local and NY Times. But I may give up the Times. It costs $5.00 down here and I can't always get it.

TPBM is going to cook something new this week...........
​


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm I might cook something new this week but I don't know what. 

TPBM has many books.


----------



## pot clanger

Not as many books as I'd like to have....  I need more bookshelves before I get more books!

TPBM............has a dog who is as ball-obsessed as mine is....


----------



## LadyCook61

I do have a dog but she doesn't play with a ball.

TPBM wants some respite from the heat.


----------



## quicksilver

ABSOLUTELY!!! And the skeeters, and the lightning.

TPBM plans to retire early this evening.............
​


----------



## LadyCook61

planning to retire early and actually doing it is two different things.  *grin*

TPBM reads before bedtime.


----------



## blissful

LadyCook61 said:


> planning to retire early and actually doing it is two different things. *grin*
> 
> TPBM reads before bedtime.


 
yep i read the story on the back of my eye lids every night and the story is 'oh yah baby you are tired-the end'

tpbm likes making up nicknames for people like I do....okey dokie baby cakes


----------



## LadyCook61

I have nicknames for my cats . 

TPBM  reads the paper every morning.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I have nicknames for my cats .
> 
> TPBM reads the paper every morning.


 

i really do, cover to cover. coffee, cigs and the paper. one of lifes little pleasures.

tpbm wishes they could go on vacation.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

I would LOVE to go on vacation!!!

TPBM has their own business.


----------



## middie

And what in the heck is a vacation ????????

I'd love to go on one

TPBM isn't feeling to well


----------



## suziquzie

I'm feeling really freakin warm and a little crabby.
Is that not feeling well?

TPBM is ready for bedtime.


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm ready for bedtime zzzzzzz

TPBM would like more than 5 hours sleep.


----------



## suziquzie

And I'm gonna get it!!!!  

TPBM has pj's (or thier version of) on already.


----------



## deelady

how sad...I never got OUT of my pj's today....great lazy day!

TPBM had some sort of complaint about their dinner tonight!


----------



## Angie

Yes, but only the fact that I had to make it, clean up after making it, unload the dishwasher and then reload and clean up after eating!!! Oh well...I choose to pick my battles and this was one I didn't want to deal with tonight! ; )

TPBM is actually happy about the work week starting again..Monday...


----------



## suziquzie

My work week is at home with the kids and the house and the yard...... I think I'm happy about that.... I'll let you know wednesday.  

TPBM has found their 4th wind for the day.


----------



## middie

I'm still trying to find my first !!

TPBM is as tired as I am


----------



## suziquzie

Not tired, just not motivated!!!

TPBM doesn't wanna do much today.


----------



## GrantsKat

very true...I feel like I have no energy!!! wish my kids would be more considerate...lol

TPBM would love to take a long bubble bath


----------



## cara

no, it's too hot for a bubble bath...

TPBM had a great breakfast today


----------



## suziquzie

sure, coffee is always great! 

TPBM is working now.


----------



## GrantsKat

sure am....working on keeping up with all these posts = )

TPBM thinks SAHM's should get a paycheck from the gov't


----------



## babetoo

GrantsKat said:


> sure am....working on keeping up with all these posts = )
> 
> TPBM thinks SAHM's should get a paycheck from the gov't


 
don't know what sahms are. please enlighten. 

tpbm doesn't understand either.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

its a stay at home mom babe, I get it, I am one!!  

TPBM needs a new inflatable pool cuz the current one has holes in it.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have an inground pool . 

TPBM likes Carousels.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I have an inground pool .
> 
> TPBM likes Carousels.


 
i like to see children on them.

tpbm went to the fair this weekend.

babe


----------



## pdswife

Nope..... I'll go to a street fair tomorrow though.


TPBM
Likes to have a night time drink (or two)


----------



## middie

Nope but there are times when I do feel like it

TPBM is having a lazy day


----------



## LadyCook61

well I don't know about lazy, I went to the library for more books and DVDs .  Right now just relaxing, not planning to cook either , the guys can have leftovers or hubby can grill burgers or hot dogs.  

TPBM  likes amusement parks.


----------



## middie

Love 'em. Just wish I could go to them more.

TPBM dreads laundry


----------



## suziquzie

I don't mind the washing.... its the folding and putting away!!! 

TPBMwears a ponytail to bed cuz they hate thier hair in thier face.


----------



## middie

I'm sleeping so it doesn't bother me

TPBM has long hair


----------



## suziquzie

yup. and its always up but i wont cut it off! wierd huh?

TPBM has more grey hairs than they should!!!


----------



## babetoo

i would not know if i did. haven't seen my natural hair color since i was fifteen or so. 

i keep it blond. haven't had long hair since then either.

tpbm goes to the hairdresser often.

babe


----------



## middie

Ha I haven't had my hair cut in almost 2 years.

TPBM hates doing their hair at home


----------



## expatgirl

I do........have my daughter in law who lives with me who is a hairdresser............so I luck out.......she knows how to do highlights and lowlights and I pay her well......she hates taking money and I just make her...........she's happy and I'm happy.....it's a good arrangement..........


----------



## expatgirl

ooops the PBM is a bird watcher..........


----------



## LadyCook61

Bird watcher and bird photographer.  

TPBM wakes up crabby.


----------



## expatgirl

I don't but can I volunteer a list of people????  Ok,,,,,,,,,,,I'll back off........Who are you crabs out there?????????  Raise a claw............


----------



## suziquzie

not usually, but this morning I woke up with a 4 year old's foot in my ribs.....

TPBM is having a good day so far.


----------



## LadyCook61

not a good day at all.  I am very upset to find my lilac bushes drastically pruned.  I'm in pain with heel pain and sinus headaches.  

TPBM wishes to go back to bed and stay there.


----------



## babetoo

i certainly would. got up way to early for me, knees were hurting me.

tpbm is a morning person

babe


----------



## suziquzie

yep. can't get enough morning. after 6 pm I'm a vegetable. 

TPBM will take a nap.


----------



## LadyCook61

If I fall asleep reading, then it is a nap. I don't plan on taking naps, always wake up feeling groggy and crabby.TPBM likes the smell of salt air.


----------



## quicksilver

Is there any other smell?
Yes I do. Could never think of living "landlocked".
But I love the smell of country too, hay, the barn, sweet corn.

TPBM knows how to do basic car mechanics..............
(oil change, filters, spark plugs, tires...)
​


----------



## suziquzie

I do them vicariously thru my husband.... does that count? 

TPBM has to weed the garden soon.


----------



## cara

no, no garden...

TPBM already knows where to go for holiday


----------



## B'sgirl

Right you are. My holidays are all booked. We live close enough to both in-laws that we have to take turns visiting them, as I have the only granddaughter on both sides.

TPBM needs to think of a present for his/her father's upcoming bday.


----------



## LadyCook61

my dad passed away in '95 .

TPBM looks forward to Autumn.


----------



## quicksilver

Yes and no......
No skeeters, cooler, hurricane season over 11/01; yes,
snowbirds with arms; no.

TPBM... um.....eats a cooked breakfast every morning....
​


----------



## luvs

i'm not hungry when i wake.

person below me likes breakfast fer dinner.


----------



## quicksilver

Often. At least once a week. Love them eggs,any way, anyhow.

TPBM thought it was a day later than it is when they
woke up............................
​


----------



## B'sgirl

Not anymore...the birth control package kindly tells me what day of the week it is every morning. 

TPBM  has a food allergy.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol Bsgirl!!
nope no food allergies

TPBM likes roller coasters


----------



## suziquzie

I have to I'm on one all day every day!!! 

TPBM should be outside.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, its real humid and about to rain

TPBM has a birds nest in his/her yard


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes there are birds in my yard.  

TPBM has ground hogs in the yard.


----------



## B'sgirl

No, just lots and lots of ants. 

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have an acoustic guitar but haven't played in years.

TPBM  hates bugs.


----------



## GrantsKat

not all of them, only wasps, bees, red ants, spiders, roaches.....um yeah i hate em

TPBM needs to fold laundry


----------



## pot clanger

instead of posting - YES - I should be folding laundry.....  (trudges sheepishly away from computer...)

TPBM............. is making a peach cobbler - YUM!


----------



## LadyCook61

no peach cobbler here.  

TPBM needs to do housework.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do, thank you for reminding me

TPBM needs to wash the car


----------



## middie

Only for about the past 3 months !!

TPBM skipped lunch


----------



## babetoo

actually i had breakfast so late it was lunch. lol

tpbm is going out for dinner

babe


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Not tonight unfortunately

TPBM Is far to hot to be comfortable due to the weather


----------



## middie

Nah we have the ac on

TPBM hates their s/o at the moment


----------



## suziquzie

nah, he's alright. 

TPBM does not feel the same.


----------



## middie

Probably not.

Okay TPBM hates MY s/o


----------



## quicksilver

Only if he's my ex!...or former boss...


TPBM...is a germaphobe.............................

​


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> Only if he's my ex!...or former boss...
> 
> 
> TPBM...is a germaphobe.............................


 
NOT it is to laugh. i only think about germs when i come back from shopping. always wash my hands then.

tpbm is really bored today.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

Got plenty to do, didn't want to! 

TPBM almost got in trouble with DH's tools today.....


----------



## quicksilver

Have my own tools, so you can keep the DH! HA!


TPBM needs to scrub their kitchen garbage can..NOW!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES...it smells like poopy diapers!!TPBM needs to excercise more


----------



## suziquzie

I need to ALOT more! Darn this place.....

TPBM loves cheap Wal-Mart flip flops!


----------



## B'sgirl

I love cheap, Wal-Mart everything!

TPBM is having milkshakes tonight!


----------



## suziquzie

nope but kids are gone I think we'll have root beer floats.... with no mess on the table afterwards!!!

TPBM is confused.


----------



## quicksilver

quicksilver said:


> TPBM needs to scrub their kitchen garbage can..NOW!


.


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> YES...it smells like poopy diapers!!


more info than I needed to know!


----------



## quicksilver

suziquzie said:


> TPBM is confused.


 

Only when I'm awake!

TPBM....... needs an overhaul..................


----------



## GrantsKat

quicksilver said:


> more info than I needed to know!


 

sorry I wont mention poop OOPSum I wont mention THAT word anymore when I reply to your posts


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> sorry I wont mention poop OOPSum I wont mention THAT word anymore when I reply to your posts


 
Your can needs an overhaul!!!    

 

Another PBM needs an overhaul......................


----------



## B'sgirl

Yes. My house needs an overhaul, my yard needs an overhaul, and I need an overhaul. That's what happens after you have a baby. 

TPBM wants to come babysit my kids so I can go out with DH.


----------



## suziquzie

I just got rid of mine why would I do that?!?  

TPBM has lots of shoes.


----------



## babetoo

not a shoe person at all. 

tpbm likes to celebrate the little moments of life.

babe


----------



## meshoo96

usually, but the big moments are fun too....

TPBM likes to dance in the warm summer rain


----------



## suziquzie

how 'bout just puddle jumping?

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> how 'bout just puddle jumping?
> 
> TPBM is sleepy.


 
getting that way, had a nap though, so probably won't go to bed for awhile. 

tpbm likes to hike in the woods.

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

I love the outdoors but no hiking

TPBM needs a pedicure


----------



## suziquzie

Never had one..... I dont like feet I dont know if I want someone playing with mine!

TPBM has too much time on thier hands today.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol suzi

its more like theres not enough hours in the day for me!!

TPBM has a craving for something


----------



## suziquzie

Not for food, I'm craving not being so LAZY today! 

TPBM needs more coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

I've had my 2 cup limit for this morning, but I do need to eat something!!!

TPBM has been to Hawaii


----------



## suziquzie

no but it's at the top of the list!!!

TPBM loves to have people over for BBQ's.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do! unfortunately we dont get to do it as often as I'd like, hubbys working 7 days a week lately 
TPBM  likes onion soup


----------



## suziquzie

mm that sounds good.... yes!

TPBM eats tacos for dinner WAY too often.


----------



## GrantsKat

haha yes! tacos and nachos!!

TPBM needs to get a tan


----------



## suziquzie

or continue it.....todays the day!!! 

TPBM needs to clean the bathtub.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup I have to clean BOTH bathtubs...lucky me!!

TPBM enjoys swimming in his/her pool


----------



## suziquzie

dont have one for swimming, just one of those self-setting blue ones. And it needs new duct tape today.  

TPBM needs more income!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes!! may actually have to get a night job 
TPBM likes tequila


----------



## suziquzie

tequila and I have a funny relationship.... 

TPBM will excuse me while I go for my first walk ALONE in months!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

suziquzie said:


> tequila and I have a funny relationship....
> 
> TPBM will excuse me while I go for my first walk ALONE in months!!!!!!


 

certainly!!!! ENJOY


----------



## GrantsKat

TPBM has horses


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have horses but my neighbor does. 

TPBM has cats.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I used to have two cats! then it was a dog and a bird, now just a bird 

TPBM had Peanut butter sometime in the last 2 hours...


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, no peanut butter for me today 

TPBM is getting a headache


----------



## babetoo

not getting one . already have one. 

tpbm loves to go to the movies

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't go to movies, too much garbage .  I rather get a dvd from the library that is G rated.  

TPBM wishes for cooler weather.


----------



## quicksilver

Me, me, me!!!

The person below me loves to sing, until someone's listening...................



​


----------



## SurvivorGirl

You just described me quicksilver! lol
although i occasionally decide that i really don't care and just belt it! 

TPBM prefers dark chocolate over milk chocolate


----------



## cara

no, I prefer milk chocolate or even white ;o))

TPBM will bake a cake or likely for this sunday..


----------



## LadyCook61

I already baked a cake last night. 

TPBM likesa to smell the flowers.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I like to photogragh them too!  
TPBM Does *not* live in the USA


----------



## LadyCook61

I live in the USA .

TPBM likes the zoo.


----------



## cara

I do - if it is a good one for the animals...

TPBM enjoys the sun today


----------



## babetoo

nope, not a big fan of sitting in the sun. shade and and a drink are for me.

tpbm likes to travel

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I love to travel.... where ya taking me?

TPBM had a good weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

weekend was the same as weekdays... nothing new.

TPBM  wants to visit a foreign country.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> weekend was the same as weekdays... nothing new.
> 
> TPBM wants to visit a foreign country.


 

i really would love to go to england.

tpbm never uses a cooking mix.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

What do you mean by cooking mix ?  Hamburger helper ?  I don't use that.  

TPBM rides a motorcycle.


----------



## pot clanger

HA!  I'm learning....

TPBM  makes really good lasagna... without a mix!


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> HA! I'm learning....
> 
> TPBM makes really good lasagna... without a mix!


 

i do indeed, my youngest grandson's all time favorite.

tpbm thinks politics are boring

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> tpbm thinks politics are boring
> 
> babe


 
yes it is . 

TPBM  loves cake mix cookies.


----------



## middie

Yep

TPBM is ready to go back to bed


----------



## suziquzie

No but the kids could.....  

TPBM has to go to work today.


----------



## GrantsKat

dont have to go to work, but I do need to do housework

TPBM needs to go to the store


----------



## suziquzie

I do, but I can't til payday on Friday.  

TPBM needs a day alone!


----------



## GrantsKat

many days alone lol

TPBM has a lot of neighbors


----------



## suziquzie

nope i live in the sticks.... just the way I like it! 
I talk to the neighbors about once a year....

TPBM wouldn't move for anything! (Unless they won the lottery.....)


----------



## GrantsKat

if I had the money I would move to a state that experiences the 4 seasons....seems to be only 2 here in florida 
TPBM reads the newspaper everyday


----------



## suziquzie

No my kids don't let me read unless its a kid book. 

TPBM expects a really warm day today!


----------



## GrantsKat

VERY warm & sunny till the usual afternoon storm rolls in

TPBM is feeling very energetic today!


----------



## suziquzie

yes if I could drag myself off DC!!! 

TPBM is glad to have found this site!


----------



## LadyCook61

I am glad to have found this site.

TPBM is in a sad mood.


----------



## suziquzie

no i'd say more annoyed because the youngest 2 kids cant stop FIGHTING

TPBM wants to have my kids for a month.


----------



## GrantsKat

I'll take yours if you take mine!! 

TPBM is hungry


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah but I dont know what I want so I'll have an Instant breakfast shake thing. 

TPBM can hear my kids screaming all the way at thier house.


----------



## LadyCook61

I can't hear the kids because I am deaf .  

TPBM needs ear plugs.


----------



## GrantsKat

right now I think Suzi needs them more than me!

TPBM wants a new car


----------



## blissful

Of course I want a new car and I won't get one $$$$

TPBM has a new car.


----------



## LadyCook61

not brand show room new but a used one ,  got it last year. 

TPBM likes to play golf.


----------



## suziquzie

never played golf. ok mini golf.....

TPBM can't get enough of hanging out in the sun.


----------



## pdswife

no no I can't... and Mexico is 1000's of miles away... boo hiss dang darn!

TPBM
is going to get up
and go out side soon!


----------



## suziquzie

I'm trying. gotta feed the monsters first. 

TPBM has no monsters to feed.


----------



## LadyCook61

no monsters, just a ornery hubby and cats and kittens and a dog.

TPBM likes Paul Newman.


----------



## cara

no monsters and no Paul Newman...

TPBM wants to meet friends today.


----------



## pdswife

Even now he has beautiful eyes!


TPBM
has a favorite book that
they read over and over


----------



## LadyCook61

I like the Left Behind series , I read that over and over.

TPBM likes Jack Lemmon


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Never heard of him...

TPBM is going to a concert sometime this summer


----------



## LadyCook61

no concert, can't hear.

TPBM likes  the scent of roses.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I most definetly do like the sent! 

TPBM is planning a big party that will happen in the next 3 weeks


----------



## LadyCook61

no parties here . 

TPBM likes lilacs.


----------



## suziquzie

i love 'em, i wish they bloomed all summer.

TPBM ate leftovers for lunch.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Leftovers will be coming up for my lunch yes! haven't had any lunch yet though, will soon 

TPBM doesn't like beets


----------



## LadyCook61

I hate beets.  

TPBM watches too much tv.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Ya that may be said...but i seem to be replacing tv with books recently 

TPBM has a piece of jewelry (or a charm or whatever) that they wear everyday


----------



## blissful

Have you been spying on me??   I wear a filigree gold heart I gave to my grandmother many many years ago, and when she died, she left instructions to send it to me. And a garnet stone cross.

TPBM changes jewelry they wear every day.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't wear jewelry.

TPBM likes trinkets.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't wear jewelry.
> 
> TPBM likes trinkets.


 

somewhat

tpbm needs to reduce clutter

babe


----------



## middie

Oh man do I. But when I do he brings more in !!!!!!!

TPBM needs a loooong vacation by themselves


----------



## LadyCook61

Got that right !!! 

TPBM needs time to herself.


----------



## texasgirl

Boy do I ever!!

TPBM has a hectic week ahead.


----------



## babetoo

nope not the week end but during the weeks is really crowded. 

i am making an apron for my granddaughter's bday. 

need to put fringe on my valance for sewing room. 

and i am teaching same granddaughter how to make a dress. they are going to vegas for her b'day and she wants to wear it. i think she is getting a late start. sometimes beginners don't know how much time even a simple pattern takes. we shall see. so u see i really have a lot on my plate.

tpbm loves tony bennett

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I do not love Tony Bennett. 

TPBM needs a good night's sleep.


----------



## suziquzie

how about 5 good nights sleep?

TPBM has been online all day.


----------



## LadyCook61

not all day.  

TPBM needs a nice hot soak in the tub.


----------



## suziquzie

I get bored in there. 

TPBM doesn't know what to do today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I know what I have to do, I just dont want to do it!

TPBM has no idea what to make for dinner


----------



## pdswife

There's chicken thawing in the fridg..but I don't know what to do with it.

TPBM
has hayfever


----------



## suziquzie

a couple sneezes but nothing major

TPBM is listening to rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

its not raining here yet

TPBM has to do laundry


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. laundry. i dont wanna. 

TPBM skips breakfast alot.


----------



## pdswife

yes... and it will have to wait until Saturday.

TPBM
has a desire for something new


----------



## GrantsKat

i do i do!! clothes!!!

TPBM hasnt had breakfast yet


----------



## pdswife

I never do...

TPBM
can do math better than I


----------



## GrantsKat

math is NOT one of my strong points 

TPBM wants to go horseback riding


----------



## suziquzie

no my motto is, once you fall off the horse, never ever get back up again. 
evil animals! 

TPBM thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL arent we all a little nuts?

TPBM has a headache again!


----------



## suziquzie

not yet, give it time.... 

TPBM wanted to get up earlier this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

I never want to get up earlier lol

TPBM wants to learn how to ice skate


----------



## blissful

No ice skating for me thanks.

TPBM has never fallen off a skateboard.


----------



## LadyCook61

never rode a skateboard.

TPBM knows how to roller skate.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> never rode a skateboard.
> 
> TPBM knows how to roller skate.


 
i do, but it has been forty years since i have. 

tpbm is afraid to fly

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

not afraid to fly at all.  I've flown in big planes, 2 seater planes,  parasailing.  

TPBM knows how to ride a bicycle.


----------



## middie

I do

TPBM had a bad day


----------



## suziquzie

no it was pretty good today

TPBM had chicken for dinner.


----------



## goboenomo

suziquzie said:


> no it was pretty good today
> 
> TPBM had chicken for dinner.



I will now, thanks for the excuse.

TPBM likes cookies.


----------



## suziquzie

who doesn't?

TPBM should go to bed.


----------



## babetoo

you are probably right, it has been a long day. teaching someone a new skill is wearing me out. 

the sewing lessons are going well though, she is a quick study.

tpbm knits a lot

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't knit . 

TPBM likes science shows.


----------



## quicksilver

I like the ones on PBS, usually.

TPBM  has garbage recycling day today....................
​


----------



## GrantsKat

no, they dont recycle here!

TPBM is waiting for it to rain


----------



## pdswife

NO!  I'm hoping it doesn't raiin for many a day!

TPBM
Is too warm right now


----------



## GrantsKat

not warm, comfortable

TPBM likes the outdoors


----------



## suziquzie

Love it love it love it!! 

TPBM was wondering where I am this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I was....everything ok?

TPBM has to find a recipe


----------



## suziquzie

just fine. had to wash some kids before I take 1 for a haircut.
I found my recipe, DH wanted doughnuts this morning.  

TPBM will be here when I'm back with mr. mop top.


----------



## GrantsKat

oh no, dont cut those beautiful curls!!!! yep I'll probably be here

TPBM needs to wash the dishes


----------



## LadyCook61

no dishes to wash right now.

TPBM needs a cup of coffee.


----------



## suziquzie

yep i only had 2 before I left this morning. 
I'm back and the pot's still hot!! 

TPBM is really happy today.


----------



## GrantsKat

not happy or unhappy, kinda blah with the sky being so gray! 
TPBM is craving a hamburger!


----------



## suziquzie

oh that does sound good... but I don't wanna go back out for buns!

TPBM needs some smaller clothes!


----------



## GrantsKat

geez, I wish 

TPBM needs more caffiene


----------



## suziquzie

yeah maybe it will make me fold al my laundry.

oops!

TPBM doesn't know what to do for dinner.


----------



## LadyCook61

dinner will be corned beef . 

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## suziquzie

i may.. we'll see how I feel at lego girls naptime!

TPBM needs some rain for the yard.


----------



## GrantsKat

no!! it rains everyday & in fact is storming right now

TPBM needs a new camera!


----------



## suziquzie

no we just got this one 3 years ago and I still haven't figured out all its buttons!! 

TPBM wants to fold my laundry.


----------



## GrantsKat

sure! but I cant promise that my boys wont run off with some of it and stash it 

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## suziquzie

yeah I could use one.... but I've gone much longer without! 

TPBM is watching a disney movie.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, Maggie and the ferocious beast lol

TPBM needs to have their eyes checked


----------



## LadyCook61

no to disney movie.

TPBM wants more time to do things.


----------



## suziquzie

not sure what I would do! 

TPBM is stuck inside.


----------



## LadyCook61

stuck inside only because I am too tired to do anything.
TPBM  likes romantic comedies


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do, but I rarely get to sit and watch a whole movie!

TPBM needs to buy milk!


----------



## suziquzie

ugh don't remind me. the cupboards are bare and I'm trying to hold off til after work saturday to shop! 

TPBM is done having kids.


----------



## GrantsKat

looks that way...even though I've always wanted a girl 

TPBM  has a good bagel recipe!


----------



## suziquzie

I used to think they were good recipes, now I just call them "weekend ruiners".

TPBM likes yardwork.


----------



## GrantsKat

actually I do, unless there are zillion nats buzzing around my head! 

TPBM wants the rain to stop now!


----------



## suziquzie

its stopped, but still tropical and the 'skeeters (and nats) are miserable! 

TPBM has been to DisneyWorld more than once.


----------



## GrantsKat

never been, but I have been to seaworld a few times

TPBM could use a vaction right about now!


----------



## suziquzie

sign me up!!

TPBM sometimes stares out the window wondering what to say after TPBM.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup lol and thats when you say.......

TPBM has drawn a blank!!


----------



## suziquzie

i'm usually pretty blank.....  

TPBM is having pizza for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have no idea what we are having for dinner!

TPBM owns an american flag


----------



## suziquzie

yep 2, the ones that were on my FIL and grand FIL's coffins....  

TPBM has a close family.


----------



## GrantsKat

sorry : (
not as close as Id like it to be

TPBM doesnt like to drink


----------



## suziquzie

I wish I didn't like to so much! 

TPBM is getting some chores done!


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, no finished chores here

TPBM would like to come and do my chores.


----------



## suziquzie

sure! 

TPBM forgot to eat lunch and is starving.


----------



## LadyCook61

I ate lunch and just ate some tortilla chips with melted mozzarella cheese.

TPBM likes potato chips


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do.....specially home made ones!

TPBM likes warm summer nights


----------



## LadyCook61

I like it cooler, can't sleep when it is too warm.

TPBM likes the smell after the rain.


----------



## suziquzie

yep it sure smells good around here! 

TPBM is chilling out for the evening.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> yep it sure smells good around here!
> 
> TPBM is chilling out for the evening.


 

pretty much, got all my chores on the list for today done. gd to tired for sewing lessons. we are almost done . 

tpbm wishs for a prince charming.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

there is no such creature. 

TPBM needs to go to bed early.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i dont feel really well tonight.

TPBM would like to stay up til 10 with haircut boy because he took a nap from 3 to 6.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> yeah i dont feel really well tonight.
> 
> TPBM would like to stay up til 10 with haircut boy because he took a nap from 3 to 6.


 

don't think i can make it tonight. 

tpbm wants to get to bed earlier.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

well it is too late to be earlier here, 11 pm.  perhaps tomorrow will be an early night.

TPBM likes sweet red peppers.


----------



## Dove

*Sorry. Peppers don't agree with me. 

TPBM would love to take afternoon naps.*


----------



## goboenomo

if they didn't give me headaches.

TPBM has tasted escargot and enjoyed it.


----------



## blissful

Yes I've tasted the garlic and butter but couldn't get past the texture (french class 11th grade), bluck!

TPBM loves sushi.


----------



## suziquzie

Haven't tried it yet. It's on the list. 

TPBM makes coffee the first thing when they get up!


----------



## GrantsKat

I make it the night before, coffee pot has a timer on it...great feature!

TPBM is still tired


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hmmmmm a little bit....Yesterday was a long hot day!


TPBM....is drinking OJ


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, I'll feel better once the coffee kicks in! 

TPBM had a good evening.


----------



## GrantsKat

it was ok...hubby worked too late!


TPBM has to get dinner in the crockpot!


----------



## pdswife

nope... burgerking tonight.

TPBM
would like to go backpacking with hubby and I


----------



## suziquzie

do I have to come back??

TPBM is torn....


----------



## GrantsKat

I always am 

TPBM has a dilemma


----------



## suziquzie

always.

TPBM needs to get out of the house.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but it will have to wait until I get all my housework done 

TPBM has good plans for the weekend


----------



## LadyCook61

I never have plans for the weekend.  I take each day as it comes.

TPBM rents videos .


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I never have plans for the weekend. I take each day as it comes.
> 
> TPBM rents videos .


 
i guess so if you count netflix. 

tpbm likes chick flicks

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I like G rated , hate R and PG whatevers.  

TPBM prefers library books.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I like G rated , hate R and PG whatevers.
> 
> TPBM prefers library books.


 
i am an avid reader. library or a friend that sells book on ebay. 

tpbm thinks it is going to rain. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no idea if it will rain. 
TPBM has eaten seaweed.


----------



## blissful

Seaweed wrappers for sushi, yes many times. Reminds me I need to order a case of them again.

TPBM always has a beautiful garden.


----------



## LadyCook61

a flower garden , no veggies . 

TPBM likes rodeos.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> a flower garden , no veggies .
> 
> TPBM likes rodeos.


 
not at all.

tpbm is very tired this evening

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

yes tired...

TPBM has midnight snacks.


----------



## goboenomo

oh yeaaa

TPBM is wicked tired.


----------



## babetoo

goboenomo said:


> oh yeaaa
> 
> TPBM is wicked tired.


 
you got that right, and i am going to take a nap soon.

tpbm plays the piano

babe


----------



## goboenomo

self taught

TPBM loves roller coasters


----------



## LadyCook61

I want nothing to do with roller coasters.

TPBM needs to mow the lawn.


----------



## goboenomo

my dad did it 

TPBM is hungry.... NOW.


----------



## cara

yes I am.. the whole day trough... 

TPBM likes a good, dry red wine


----------



## goboenomo

not me, but my mom

TPBM doesn't hate the smell of skunk.


----------



## cara

no skunks in G, sorry....

TPBM will go to bed now


----------



## LadyCook61

too early for bed. 

TPBM likes furry animals.


----------



## babetoo

i do like furry animals, mostly cats.

tpbm paints watercolors

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I do but not the skunk that committed suicide under my tire this morning.  pew!

TPBM had a better morning than I!


----------



## babetoo

looks like we posted at the same instant.

babe


----------



## luvs

i'd say so. i didn't find any skunks today!


----------



## quicksilver

............................................................................

TPBM is going out dancing tonight..........................


----------



## B'sgirl

That sounds fun! But no. 

TPBM is exhausted.


----------



## babetoo

B'sgirl said:


> That sounds fun! But no.
> 
> TPBM is exhausted.


 
very true, busy day, cleaned up kitchen and dishes from last night's birthday dinner. 

helped gd in the last of the sewing lessons on this garment. she made a cute simple dress. it was fun for me as well. 

made 90 min cinnamon rolls. 

tpbm loves cinnamon rolls lol


----------



## quicksilver

babetoo said:


> made 90 min cinnamon rolls.
> 
> tpbm loves cinnamon rolls lol


 
love cinnamon rolls the size of moutains, warm with lots of butter. 

TPBM must read the Sunday papers before starting their day...........


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't get the sunday papers or any papers .

TPBM needs coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## meshoo96

blech... i hate coffee...

TPBM has a good weekend and wishes it didn't have to end...


----------



## goboenomo

I worked all weekend, and i have monday off, so bring on the end of the weekend

TPBM has to make dinner tonight


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know about dinner, too tired .
TPBM has to bathe the dog.


----------



## meshoo96

no doggies here even though I want one really badly, DH won't even let me go to a pet store and be tortured... we aren't allowed pets in the development we live in.  

TPBM wants to be lazy today


----------



## goboenomo

I want to, but I'm working shortly.

TPBM doesn't like the taste of water


----------



## cara

nope, I like water

TPBM loves to watch beautiful sunsets


----------



## LadyCook61

I like photographing sunsets. 

TPBM likes to sleep late.


----------



## cara

I would like to, but I wake up early...

TPBM will have pasta today


----------



## LadyCook61

I just might make pasta today.

TPBM likes to relax on the beach.


----------



## cara

water yes, but not necessarily the beach

TPBM has plans for summer vacation


----------



## LadyCook61

what vacation ?  hubby is retired , he is on a permanet vacation.. doing nothing.TPBM  likes yellow roses.


----------



## suziquzie

I like all roses. 

TPBM is tired.


----------



## deelady

yeah I'm pretty pooped....sigh

tpbm ate too much dinner


----------



## suziquzie

no I wasn't very hungry for what we were having.  

TPBM will have a drink to chill out before bed.


----------



## goboenomo

quite a few, cause I'm going to a party

TPBM is bummed out cause tomorrow is Monday.


----------



## suziquzie

Nope, I start my week of 4 saturdays 1 sunday tomorrow!!! 

TPBM better not drink too much.


----------



## goboenomo

TPBM has to call someone.


----------



## suziquzie

i should call my mom but that never really goes well....

TPBM needs more grocery money.


----------



## GrantsKat

I need more money PERIOD  

TPBM is feeling better today


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but for some reason I just got crabby.... oh well it will pass. 

TPBM is not crabby.


----------



## GrantsKat

eh it comes and it goes...depends on what the boys are getting into

TPBM is going to be lonely this week


----------



## suziquzie

i'd like to give lonely a try....  

TPBM needs a break.


----------



## deelady

no because my sweetie just returned from Afghanistan!

tpbm has things to do today that most likely wont get done!


----------



## deelady

oops we answered at the same time! lol


----------



## GrantsKat

I do need a break and thats why whats needs to be done probably wont get done 

TPBM needs to take a nap


----------



## suziquzie

no but if everyone else would go take one I'd be delighted.

TPBM is ready for school to start up again.


----------



## GrantsKat

NO! my 5 yr old starts kindergarten and hes not liking the idea of going to school without his mommy!!

TPBM plays the lottery


----------



## suziquzie

when I canI do. not lately. 

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im getting one 

TPBM has met a celebrity


----------



## deelady

met a few.... I lived in hollywood
tpbm has a liitle one trying to get their attention!


----------



## suziquzie

they have my constant attention and it's apparantly never enough.

TPBM is tired of my whining.


----------



## deelady

no but getting tired of my dd whining!

tpbm would love to get out to do something different today!


----------



## suziquzie

so badly i cannot even begin to decribe it. 

TPBMhas all the time in the world yet no time at all.


----------



## GrantsKat

so true.......

TPBM should treat themself to something yummy


----------



## deelady

how funny, describes me exactly....started being a stay at home mom 8 months ago and since I seem to have LESS time to do things! Go figure!

TPBM is hungry but trying to ignore it...


----------



## deelady

we did it again! your faster than me


----------



## suziquzie

i would like something yummy and I'm hungry but then I have to share so I'm ignoring it.  

TPBM needs to go run.


----------



## GrantsKat

no its too humid, makes it hard for me to breath


TPBM likes to excercise


----------



## suziquzie

yes... but alone

TPBM is frustrated with life at this time.


----------



## GrantsKat

yep, but Im sure you dont have the few years of time it would take for me to explain it !!! 

TPBM has a big house


----------



## blissful

Okay, I'll change this....yes I do have a big house, but rent rooms, and the oldest son is coming back to stay a while in August.

TPBM likes watermelon with salt on it.


----------



## suziquzie

only had it once, not bad. 

TPBM has no clue about lunch.


----------



## deelady

Ive been sitting here the last hour trying to think what I want...

tpbm has some left overs in the fridge way past the edible stage....!!


----------



## GrantsKat

we already ate lunch 
TPBM has no clue about dinner


----------



## Adillo303

No, I really don't - Not even hungry at this point.

TPBM - Is having the Monday Blah's


----------



## suziquzie

maybe thats what it is.... I got something thats for sure!! 

TPBM knows how i can change my mood.


----------



## LadyCook61

you can change your mood with chocolate  TPBM just got back from the store.


----------



## goboenomo

I just got back from bed 

TPBM is at work right now


----------



## LadyCook61

unemployed.  

TPBM enjoys a glass of iced tea.


----------



## babetoo

i love iced tea. 

tpbm is having a wonderful day.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

I wouldn't quite call it wonderful

TPBM likes dipping their feet in a nice cool lake


----------



## LadyCook61

I like dipping my feet in my nice cool pool .

TPBM likes to soak in the tub.


----------



## goboenomo

once in a blue moon

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## LadyCook61

not listening to music , I can't hear.  All I hear is the noise of tinnitus. 

TPBM wants to cook an elaborate meal someday.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> not listening to music , I can't hear. All I hear is the noise of tinnitus.
> 
> TPBM wants to cook an elaborate meal someday.


 
have done but really don't like to. instant gratification for me, or almost.

tpbm needs to get clothes out of drier.

babe


----------



## goboenomo

already did

TPBM is bored!!


----------



## goboenomo

Whhaaatt??? Welcome to DC...

TPBM likes white chocolate more than dark chocolate


----------



## blissful

no no no, white chocolate isn't even chocolate, it might have cocoa butter in it but so do suntan lotions! I love my chocolate DARK.

TPBM was inspired by something they read on DC.


----------



## quicksilver

blissful said:


> no no no, white chocolate isn't even chocolate, it might have cocoa butter in it but so do suntan lotions! I love my chocolate DARK.
> 
> TPBM was inspired by something they read on DC.


 
Duke, that was uncalled for.

Blissful, ha!. Care to share that D.C. with me? Just a little bite?

I alway find something inspiring here. Next will be lt's Trivia for today.

TPBM is wondering where Tropical Storm(possibly hurricane) Dolly is gonna hit........


----------



## LadyCook61

not really. TPBM is looking forward to watching History Detective tonight.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> not really. TPBM is looking forward to watching History Detective tonight.


 

it the closer and saving grace for me. 

tpbm need to get some rest

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I do need more rest. 

TPBM  likes sunsets.


----------



## texasgirl

I  LOVE sunsets and sunrises. Such beautiful colors!

TPBM doesn't eat out much.


----------



## quicksilver

Me, unfortunately. 

TPBM spoke too soon, when they said no problems logging in....
(I just had problems for over 1/2 and hour. Finally went round about and got in)
​


----------



## babetoo

see creeped out thread.

tpbm is in the hot tub

babe


----------



## suziquzie

sure if i had a hot tub i would be....

TPBM is looking for a new job.


----------



## LPBeier

DH was and found one!  Was unemployed less than 24 hours!

TPBM wants to help me cater a wedding.


----------



## quicksilver

Only if it's Cocktail hour - Hors' d'oeuvre type food.
Oh wait. that's not such a good idea. I'll eat more than I serve. And cocktails....Well, ya gotta wash 'em down with something.
Nope, can't help ya this time.

TBPM still has to take their best bud out for their evening constitutional for the last time tonight.......



​


----------



## babetoo

my best bud takes himself to the litter box. one of the perks of being a cat lover. lol

tpbm would love to go to Hawaii.

babe


----------



## B'sgirl

Very true. It's hard to find babysitters around here. 

TPBM would like to go take a hot shower.


----------



## suziquzie

and boy do I need one! I'll wait til morning. 

TPBM should be in bed!


----------



## pdswife

I have about one hour before the sandman comes.


TPBM
has a summer cold


----------



## suziquzie

nope I'm good, just a summer attitude problem.

TPBM is watching tv.


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope, I don't have a TV--I waste enough time on the internet! 

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## pdswife

nope... 

TPBM
Has to go to the bank tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

nope went saturday. but I get to go to walmart!!! 

TPBM thinks I should go to bed.


----------



## pdswife

No.. I think you should stay up for another 30 minutes

TPBM
Has breakfast planned already


----------



## LadyCook61

Breakfast... sometimes I eat , sometimes not. 

TPBM  wants to just sit and veg out today.


----------



## deelady

nope I WANTED to go to the movies but my DF is now sick so now we will have to veg all day....sigh
TPBM has a long to do list today


----------



## LadyCook61

not exactly long list, but.. have to go to the SPCA and get 2 neuter certificates for my 2 kittens.  Also have to get more cat and kitten food at the pet store, have to get new walking shoes at Wal-Mart or somewhere.  Also go to the bank.  

TPBM is too tired to do anything .


----------



## suziquzie

nope I'm all set to go and nothing to do!

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## LadyCook61

not really hungry. TPBM wants a peaceful day.


----------



## deelady

oh yeah1 thats why I dropped my dd off early at school!
TPBM had their first kiss before the age of 16


----------



## suziquzie

who me? 

TPBM is job hunting again today.


----------



## GrantsKat

not me, the hubby is 

TPBM wants to fry some pickles


----------



## suziquzie

Well the thought hadn't crossed mind at all..... but I could try! 

TPBM is better today than yesterday because they left for an hour at 7 am with no kids!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope all my kids are here with me (yay for you!!)

TPBM needs to clean


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i meant to be done with that by now! 

TPBM has been to the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## B'sgirl

No, I haven't. But I would like to go sometime. 

TPBM likes parades.


----------



## suziquzie

I think I got burnt out on parades when I was little my mom used to drag us to the macys parade every thanksgiving.

TPBM loves the ocean.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do! I do! I do! Thats one of the resons I moved here!!!!

TPBM wishes there were more mountains where they live


----------



## LadyCook61

I live in the valley, surrounded by mountains.  

TPBM wants to go fishing.


----------



## suziquzie

sure I'll go fishing its been awhile! 

TPBM has a fish tank at home.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont, but I've been inspired to get one after seeing yours!!

TPBM has a pet bird


----------



## Adillo303

Well actually in storage. Does the fish pond in the back yard count?

TPBM - Likes the hot weather.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like hot weather nor do I like cold weather... 

TPBM used to have pet birds


----------



## suziquzie

nope, DH used to. 
(fish tank is for sale!) 

TPBM wabts to go RVing!


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to!!!(how much ya askin for it?)


TPBM has a camper


----------



## suziquzie

I have a huge RV in the backyard but it's not ours, we're just related to it!! 
(dunno DH hasn't decided if he can part with it for sure or not!) 

TPBM has been to California.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have been there once for my brothers wedding

TPBM has been to Florida


----------



## suziquzie

yep 2 or 3 times, but not since I got too old and mom stopped paying for it!!! 

TPBM would go anywhere if they could.


----------



## GrantsKat

Australia & Hawaii are on the top of my list!!


TPBM has a big family


----------



## suziquzie

not me but DH does.

TPBM is ready for lunch.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im starving...but I need to go food shopping!

TPBM has an extremely slow computer!


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope, DH is a programmer and insists on the fastest of everything. 



GrantsKat said:


> TPBM has a pet bird





Adillo303 said:


> Well actually in storage. Does the fish pond in the back yard count?



You have a pet bird in _storage?_

TPBM has a child begging to sit on his/her lap.


----------



## GrantsKat

not begging, whining!!!  (go back further in the thread, it was about a fish tank )

TPBM wants more children


----------



## suziquzie

no i am done, got my tubes tied. I'd have more but only on a part time basis...
 

TPBM hasn't got thier mail yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

Its in the mailbox, but I dont feel like walking out to the road to get a bunch of bills 
TPBM just had lunch


----------



## suziquzie

nope i'm just gonna go make it. grilled cheese. 

TPBM likes mac and cheeese.


----------



## GrantsKat

not unless its homemade

TPBM doesnt get enough sleep


----------



## goboenomo

some days i get more than enough, others i dont get enough

TPBM is having a snack as he/she reads this.


----------



## deelady

nope just finnished with lunch....rigitoni with sausage sauce

tpbm needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## GrantsKat

not shoes, I only wear flip flops!!  

TPBM wants to get a job


----------



## suziquzie

I really would just like to keep the one I have and get more hours!! 

TPBM doesn't want to get a job.


----------



## GrantsKat

eh yes and no...would like to work but dont want to put my kids in daycare

TPBM enjoys working


----------



## suziquzie

when my boss doesnt be mean to me!! 

TPBM can't meke themselves do thier chores today.


----------



## GrantsKat

luckily the hubbster made the bed this morning, cuz nothing else has been done yet

TPBM is craving seafood


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but I cant afford it.  

TPBM is watching cartoons.


----------



## GrantsKat

SPONGEBOB 

TPBM has a bread making machine


----------



## suziquzie

yep but I only use it to make pizza dough when I'm lazy..... and end up finishing it by hand anyway! 

TPBM should be elsewhere.


----------



## GrantsKat

yep at the sink washing dishes AGAIN

TPBM likes the beach


----------



## suziquzie

yep. havent been in awhile tho. 

TPBM likes dishes!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I love dishes I just dont like them piled up in my sink!

TPBM has a dishwasher


----------



## suziquzie

yep got a new one in april

TPBM loves chocolate!


----------



## GrantsKat

mostly only reeses! yum

TPBM has a busy week ahead


----------



## goboenomo

yep, i gotta work, finish the last of my accounting course and write my exam.

TPBM missed breakfast.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I had some toast

TPBM has a boat


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope. I had toast with homemade strawberry freezer jam. Yum! 

TPBM wants to go shopping.


----------



## B'sgirl

Aack! We posted at the same time! So I'll say no, I don't have a boat but my dad has a canoe.

And I'll repeat mine: 
TPBM wants to go shopping.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I need to go shopping for food!

TPBM is always busy


----------



## B'sgirl

Busy wasting time!

TPBM went camping last week.


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't camped in years. 

TPBM just got back from doing errands.


----------



## goboenomo

none to do

TPBM doesn't want to be awake right now.


----------



## sattie

I know dat's right!!

TPBM is on the phone!


----------



## LadyCook61

no phone for me, can't hear. 

TPBM likes the smell of the ocean.


----------



## goboenomo

not really, cause when i smell it ... that means ill end up in it and it's toooooo saltyyy


TPBM is not in a good mood.


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm how did you know ? 

TPBM gets frustrated easily.


----------



## goboenomo

very easy

TPBM has the tv on near them.


----------



## LadyCook61

tv is near me but it's not on.  I hardly watch tv , except for PBS 7pm to 10 pm.  

TPBM is even tempered.


----------



## goboenomo

i think it's just you and me .... but no

TPBM is doing something exciting tomorrow


----------



## LadyCook61

nothing exciting here, married to a boring old man.

TPBM wants to go to the shore and walk on the boardwalk.


----------



## babetoo

couple of hours ago i would have said yes. was getting hot here with no power. not so much now. 

tpbm is a good friend to have.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

well thank you !  

TPBM is a compassionate person.


----------



## goboenomo

nah

TPBM just saw/heard something funny


----------



## LadyCook61

nothing funny at home lately. 

TPBM is a nice person.


----------



## goboenomo

probably not...


TPBM is starting dinner soon.


----------



## LadyCook61

we ate dinner already . 

TPBM can ride a scooter.


----------



## deelady

never had but how hard can it be....

TPBM has their pj's on already


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do . 

TPBM  is an early riser.


----------



## B'sgirl

Yes, but only because I have children.

TPBM has their sister living with them.


----------



## deelady

HA I moved across country to get AWAY from my sister! Ok that wasn't the reason but it was a bonus!......long story

tpbm ate a naughty dessert!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have any of my 3 sisters living with me, nor my 2 brothers, nor my 2 married sons with their families.   TPBM  needs time alone.


----------



## middie

Nope didn't have any dessert
ALWAYS need alone time

TPBM is in a pretty good mood


----------



## LadyCook61

what naughty dessert ?  I'm not dieting.  

TPBM likes to spend time reading mysteries.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know when is the last time I was in a good mood. 
TPBM wants a golf cart to get around the property.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't know when is the last time I was in a good mood.
> TPBM wants a golf cart to get around the property.


 
now that is not a bad idea. but around the mobile home park. 

tpbm loves bubble baths

babe


----------



## suziquzie

haven't had one in years I dont even know if I do! 

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## deelady

nope just ate ice cream topped with brownie with sweetie!

tpbm eye's are hurting


----------



## middie

Nope. They're feeling a bit heavy though

Tpbm likes Matchbox 20


----------



## Russellkhan

I've heard of them, but don't think I would even know them if I heard them.


TPBM is not going to say whether this sentence describes them or not.


----------



## goboenomo

i am! holy crap!

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## pot clanger

my glass of wine is empty... and I am too tired for a refill...

tpbm has a George Forman Grill...


----------



## babetoo

i do have the small one, good for one or two. haven't used it much lately. 

tpbm loves s'mores.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

definately!

TPBM is going to try not to sit on the computer all morning!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....I cant, at some point I have to go grocery shopping!!

TPBM needs more coffee!


----------



## suziquzie

I need lots of coffee I haven't got around to making it yet!! 

TPBM has short company already.


----------



## GrantsKat

yep, 2 out of 3 have come lurking into the living room!

TPBM has a good day planned


----------



## suziquzie

no just the cleaning I ignored yesterday. 

TPBM would rather groccery shop alone!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! which is why I keep putting it off!! Not one of them will sit in the cart, ugh 
TPBM thinks online grocery shopping is a good idea


----------



## suziquzie

I tried it a few times awhile ago but I like picking out my own veggies.

TPBM doesn't eat breakfast much.


----------



## GrantsKat

Not as often as I should

TPBM always wears a seatbelt


----------



## suziquzie

Always. My SIL (also my best friend) was killed in a car accident 5 years ago..... you just never know.
(she was wearing it but it couldn't have saved her)

TPBM thinks I should change the subject!


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh Im sorry!!! 
TPBM has house plants


----------



## suziquzie

no my cat kept eating them... but the cat's gone now. 

TPBM has 2 kids that are oil and water!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

2 oils and 1 water! 

TPBM had a good nights sleep


----------



## pdswife

Yes but pain meds helped.

TPBM
really wants a Egg Mcmuffin  (ok, so do I)!


----------



## LadyCook61

never had a Egg McMuffin and I don't want one. 

TPBM wishes hubby would get out of the kitchen !


----------



## suziquzie

mine doesnt go in there much. he's asleep anyway.

TPBM cleaned out the oven and now doesn't want anyone to use it!


----------



## LadyCook61

I have NYT bread in the oven. 

TPBM likes making bread.


----------



## GrantsKat

I 've never tried making bread 

TPBM is done cleaning


----------



## suziquzie

i'm never done...
now I'm cleaning kids!!

TPBM went shopping


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, put it off till tomorrow, I decided to do some painting and cleaning instead 

TPBM is ready for lunch!


----------



## suziquzie

nope its only 10:45 here... another hour. 

TPBM has no idea for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have some ideas but nothing for sure yet

TPBM likes onions


----------



## suziquzie

I love onions!! There was a thread about putting a whole onion on the grill and just eating it by itself, I cant find it and I want to!!!

TPBM likes garlic just a little too much.


----------



## GrantsKat

oh YUM!!!! garlic & onions, 2 favs for me!!!

TPBM needs to find that thread for me!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I'll keep looking....

TPBM has a garden.


----------



## GrantsKat

no just watermelon plants

TPBM grows roses


----------



## suziquzie

not yet I have to do alot of soil fixing.

TPBM sees the onion thread I bumped up...


----------



## GrantsKat

yup! thanks! i posted on it!

TPBM has to change a diaper


----------



## LPBeier

Uh, no?  Don't think so.

TPBM would like to relax in the sun today


----------



## suziquzie

I really want to. It's almost quiet time!!! 

TPBM has been out joyriding in a new vehicle for a few days.


----------



## LPBeier

I wish!  DH got a new job out of town and is gone from 6 am to 6 pm and then is too tired to take me anywhere.

TPBM needs another no-kids day!


----------



## suziquzie

totally.... I get rid of just the boys this weekend and not til friday.
Oh well.

TPBM will have people over this weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Not unless they are willing to be in full wedding prep mode!

TPBM is looking forward to quality time with lego girl


----------



## suziquzie

sure if thats what we're calling it....  

TPBM would be afraid of quality time w/ lego girl.


----------



## LadyCook61

I wouldn't be afraid of quality time with lego girl .  Kids seem to like me .  

TPBM is a children magnet.


----------



## LPBeier

No, I used to deal with mega-block boy.....he used to build me into a fort of them and then crash it down on me!

TPBM thinks I should go start working on the wedding cake and tea stuff


----------



## B'sgirl

I don't know about a _magenet_, but I do well with children. I was a kindergarten teacher, after all.

TPBM is going to lunch with their spouse.


----------



## goboenomo

yea sure

TPBM has a lot of work to do today


----------



## LadyCook61

work? what work ?  

TPBM finally fixed the errant flash player.


----------



## goboenomo

haha, always had it up, in fact, ill log on it now

TPBM is joining me on flash chat.


----------



## B'sgirl

Aack! I posted at the same time as someone else again. I seem to be cursed. 

No, my computer is still having issues, actually.

TPBM is going to have lunch with their spouse.


----------



## B'sgirl

Okay, I give up. You guys are too fast. And I don't know how to use flash chat.


----------



## goboenomo

> Aack! I posted at the same time as someone else again. I seem to be cursed.
> 
> No, my computer is still having issues, actually.
> 
> TPBM is going to have lunch with their spouse.



What kind of issues?

i dont have a spouse

TPBM also wonders what kind of issues?


----------



## B'sgirl

Hah! I DO wonder what kind of issues. My issues are mainly that I'm stuck using a Linux operating system that doesn't run any program I am familiar with the way I am used to it running. I just need DH to buy me a laptop!

TPBM craves strawberry shakes at least once a week.


----------



## goboenomo

rather vanilla..

do you have firefox internet browser on your computer?

TPBM is about to see a storm too


----------



## LadyCook61

I like Vanilla shakes which I make at home, if I have ice cream on hand.

TPBM does not like rainy days.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I only like pineapple or vanilla shakes

TPBM doesn't care any more than I do that I have 156 cupcakes to start making!


----------



## LadyCook61

What's keeping you from making those cupcakes?

TPBM gets irritated easily.


----------



## goboenomo

yes i do....


TPBM is about to enjoy something with meat in it.


----------



## LadyCook61

well I had some corned beef earlier.

TPBM has a cat in her lap.


----------



## goboenomo

!!! I do! but i'm a he.

TPBM is ladycook and you want to go on flash chat. :O


----------



## GrantsKat

nope Im not ladycook

TPBM cant find a recipe


----------



## suziquzie

for what? wanna give me one?

TPBM was just about to finally go sit in the sun and it WENT AWAY!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

No, hasn't been any sun here and I have the recipes, just not the unsalted butter for the cupcakes and no way to get any.

TPBM is wanting a root beer float


----------



## goboenomo

just root beer will be fine

TPBM is getting a wicked storm too.....
i cant even see out my window


----------



## suziquzie

nope just some clouds starting.

TPBM should go check on the 8 year old outside playing with the saw and hammer....


----------



## GrantsKat

yikesyes you should


TPBM is getting tired of a whining 3 yr old


----------



## LPBeier

Are you two talking about yourselves in the third person?

TP who is me must go get something done sooner than later!


----------



## suziquzie

well get to it! should I bring you that butter?

TPBM got chores done today.


----------



## LadyCook61

chores are a chore...  

TPBM hates doing chores.


----------



## babetoo

pretty much, even though most of time i do them. 

tpbm has a maid to do the chores.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I did have a maid... 

TPBM  wants to travel usa.


----------



## middie

I would. But can't.

TPBM got all of their laundry done


----------



## suziquzie

done...now folding and putting away usually escapes me.....

TPBM worked today.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> done...now folding and putting away usually escapes me.....
> 
> TPBM worked today.


 
so far not today.

tpbm loves music

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I love music, specially when I am working (got one dozen of test cupcakes in the oven and a friend bringing me 5 pounds of butter for the "real" ones!)

Tpbm likes to sing in the shower!


----------



## goboenomo

not i, my music has no vocals 

TPBM is getting ready for dinner


----------



## LPBeier

Dinner?  I haven't even had lunch yet

TPBM is obviously in a different time zone


----------



## quicksilver

I don't know about you all, but I'm in the same zone I always was. Ha!

TPBM is having home grown whatever tonight, and is gonna make me drool.........................
​


----------



## B'sgirl

Home grown garlic. 



goboenomo said:


> do you have firefox internet browser on your computer?


Yep, I always use firefox. 

TPBM is drooling.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I am gagging...first batch of capuccino cupcakes a definite no-go!

TPBM is glad they don't cater for a living!


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Actually I am gagging...first batch of capuccino cupcakes a definite no-go!
> 
> TPBM is glad they don't cater for a living!


 
wouldn't mind if could do it if mood strikes me. lol

tpbm goes to the movies a lot.

babe


----------



## B'sgirl

Haven't been to a movie in ages! I'm hoping to make it when Harry Potter comes out though. 

TPBM is babysitting.


----------



## suziquzie

I'm babysitting myself....

TPBM has issues with thier mother.


----------



## DietitianInTraining

No issues here...

TPBM has a great relationship with their Father..


----------



## suziquzie

good enough I guess. he's not too mushy. 

TPBM has thier jammies on!


----------



## pdswife

well, a bathrobe anyway...

TPBM
would bring me a cup of tea ...if they were here


----------



## suziquzie

oh definately!!!

TPBM is still not happy at work.


----------



## LPBeier

I would love to bring you a cup a tea but I can't walk that far...even though the nurse at the hospital seems to think I can walk around a large shopping mall while waiting for DH to come and get me after my pre-admin (sorry should be under vent).

TPBM would love to tell that nurse off for me.

(sorry, you beat me but I am leaving my post up!)


----------



## pdswife

I would love to yell and scream for you!

TPBM
will say good night soon


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I can say goodnight but probably will be up for several hours as usual!

TPBM really does need to get some sleep!


----------



## suziquzie

got some.

TPBM was still sleeping when I was typing this.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im still sleeping now 

TPBM is wide awake


----------



## suziquzie

I can't help but be with a 2 year old having a fit over the wrong juice cup.  

TPBM LOVES happy mornings.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont do mornings Im a grumpy morning person(sippy cup battles, dont you just love em!!)

TPBM is doing something different today


----------



## suziquzie

does moving some more roge marigolds count?

TPBM is onion shopping today!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES YAY!! thats probably the only reason that Im partially looking forward to going 
TPBM enjoys food shopping


----------



## miniman

No, I don't, I go in as fast as possible, and there is always something missing that is on my list.

TPBM grows their own vegetables.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I dont but i want to!!!

TPBM is working


----------



## pdswife

getting ready to go to work....

TPBM
gets to stay home and play today


----------



## GrantsKat

kind of...I have to go grocery shopping

TPBM has had breakfast


----------



## pdswife

I hardly ever eat breakfast.

TPBM
would love some homemade strawberry jam


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I would! but I dont have any 

TPBM has plans for the weekend


----------



## pdswife

We are going to my favorite cousin's wedding in Oregon.

TPBM
loves to hike and camp


----------



## GrantsKat

I like camping but I  need to wait till my boys are a little bigger

TPBM needs a new car


----------



## LadyCook61

a new car would be nice , however , I just got this used one last year. 

TPBM wants fencing around the property.


----------



## LPBeier

We are totally fenced in at the back, what I want is a garden and footpath at the front to keep the kids from walking right by our windows!

TPBM has had at least 1 cup of coffee


----------



## GrantsKat

I had my usual limit of 2!!

TPBM is having a good morning


----------



## deelady

can't complain 
tpbm has a loved one sitting within 5 ft of them


----------



## LadyCook61

my loved ones are my cats and kittens .  

TPBM wishes it would cool off .


----------



## suziquzie

Actually it hasn't been very hot. 

TPBM is annoyed.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im annoyed that Im probably going to put off shopping again....Ive been in a "mood" past few days 
TPBM is having a bad morning


----------



## LadyCook61

I always have a bad morning , usually from lack of restful sleep or uninterupted sleep.

TPBM hates to shop.


----------



## suziquzie

I love it by myself and with unlimited funds!!!
otherwise, not so much. 

TPBM needs to get themselves a punching bag.


----------



## GrantsKat

I enjoy shopping if I dont have to tote my 3 lil ones with me, which rarely happens!


TPBM likes cucumbers


----------



## LPBeier

These days yes, because it involves walking.

TPBM wants to take some time just for themselves today!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, catch up time
I do need a punching bag as long as it doesn't hurt when I punch it
I do love cucumbers

TPBM wants to take some time just for themselves today!


----------



## LadyCook61

I sure would love time to myself.  
TPBM wants a indoor pool.


----------



## suziquzie

no just one more thing for the kids to yell about. 

TPBM is wishing for rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

oops posted at the same time!!

Im not wishing for rain, bad storm yesturday!

TPBM is drinking a soda too early in the morning


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I am enjoying the cool weather (doesn't have to rain) as I am letting my oven clean itself then I have to start baking cupcakes for real (all the testers are done)

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## LPBeier

oops, I never drink soda, unless it is plain club soda and it is never too early for that.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## goboenomo

nah, im workin..

TPBM has to work on the weekend too.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, I will be working pretty well through to next Saturday now getting ready to cater a wedding.

TPBM has never tried a capuccino cupcake!


----------



## LadyCook61

true , never tried that cupcake.

TPBM needs more sleep.


----------



## suziquzie

no I need more awake alone. 

TPBM wants to give me the recipe for a cappucino cupcake!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I'll have to get it from Laurie first!! lol

TPBM is trying to create a recipe


----------



## suziquzie

Maybe a recipe for peace and happiness....

TPBM is having a long day already.


----------



## GrantsKat

actually its unusually peaceful here today

TPBM needs to get some fresh air


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, that is for sure.  Didn't sleep at all last night, have the oven cleaning so I can make the real cupcakes and DH announced that one of the guys from the recovery centre (his now ex-job) is coming over to say a couple of nights but DH is at work so I have to deal with it!

TPBM would make me tea in exchange for a cupcake (with recipe)


----------



## LPBeier

(Oh, and with the smell of oven cleaning I could use that fresh air!)


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to make you tea...but I dont have any 

TPBM is going to try to have a good day


----------



## LPBeier

You know, any day that I can walk around and get even one little thing accomplished is a VERY good day and so far I have accomplished a lot!

TPBM should know they have helped add to that good day.


----------



## LadyCook61

haven't had a good day in years.  

TPBM cuts hubby's hair.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL I wouldn't call it cutting, we shave it all off with a clipper! 

TPBM had lunch.


----------



## LadyCook61

Haven't had lunch yet. 

TPBM likes frozen yogurts.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do!

TPBM likes to go for walks


----------



## LPBeier

No it is only 10:30, barely finished breakie!

TPBM is having kiddie food for lunch!


----------



## suziquzie

nope I toasted some bread, slathered it woth pesto and broiled it. 
Yum. 

TPBM is a pesto junkie!!!


----------



## LPBeier

actually I am and I like to experiment with arugala, spinach, all sorts of things!  (I believe TPAM is also a pesto junkie but I don't know what gives me that impression!)

TPBM is ready for a nap


----------



## LadyCook61

always ready for a nap, but I don't take naps unless I happen to fall asleep reading.

TPBM doesn't know what to make for supper.


----------



## JohnL

Already have dinner figured out, (except for the taters)!

The person below me has great plans for the weekend!


----------



## quicksilver

How did you know? 

TPBM finds being a lefty a good thing.........
​


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm right handed.  

TPBM knows how to make popovers.


----------



## goboenomo

LEFTIES RULE

what is that?

TPBM is baking something today.


----------



## babetoo

not today,

tpbm would like to go to cooking school.

babe


----------



## B'sgirl

Not really. 

TPBM is celebrating something today.


----------



## goboenomo

nope, next thing to celebrate is my birthday next month

TPBM wants something salty


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah with a bunch of margarita under it....

TPBM needs some quiet.


----------



## B'sgirl

It's pretty quiet here. I would like to ditch my kids and take a nap though.

TPBM is on the phone.


----------



## goboenomo

No, but it is ringing this second. But I don't answer the phone 

TPBM has to pick somebody up soon


----------



## deelady

You jinxed me...as I read that my dd started to cry in her bed!
but I didnt pick her up!

tpbm has a head ache


----------



## goboenomo

I do. I had a nap while it was daylight.

TPBM has plans for tomorrow night.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, if you can call cooking a very large whole sirloin tip with au jus and the trimmings and carving it for 17 guys at a bachelor party "plans", then I guess so. I have to leave the party right after I finish work....but hubby gets to stay. 

TPBM has REAL plans for tomorrow night that are fun and interesting!

(Actually, I am looking forward to being the only female there for at least a little while....I have never been invited to a bachelor party before!!!)


----------



## goboenomo

NO! I'm working a preclose.

TPBM is hungry after reading the last post.


----------



## suziquzie

I suppose I could eat that, but I'm not too hungry. 

TPBM likes to grill.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> I suppose I could eat that, but I'm not too hungry.
> 
> TPBM likes to grill.


 
i like to eat food from grill but only if someone else does it. 

tpbm would love my new bathroom floor.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

I thought you got a kitchen floor, I must really be behind the times but I am sure I would love it.

TPBM would love a DQ Sundae right now.


----------



## quicksilver

LPBeier said:


> TPBM would love a DQ Sundae right now.


 
Breakfast food for Queens! Oh, yum!

TPBM can't figure out where they put this week!.....


----------



## suziquzie

No kidding usually my weeks are slow, now I gotta work again tomorrow!!  

TPBM shoulda showered earlier.


----------



## pdswife

no, 5:45am is dang early enough... ( but, I should have left five minutes ago...)

TPBM
has an idea for me... I need to get a wedding gift tonight


----------



## suziquzie

Maybe a small piece of crystal or something? 
If they are cutesy types I like Precious moments too. 

TPBM is bad at gift shopping.


----------



## GrantsKat

not bad, TERRIBLE!

TPBM is glad its friday!


----------



## deelady

Probably wont even notice the difference!.....
tpbm has to compete to use the computer in their house!


----------



## GrantsKat

yup with my 5 yr old 

TPBM has no idea what to make for dinner tonight


----------



## LPBeier

Well, yes but partly because I have no idea who is or isn't going to be here!

TPBM is looking forward to a lazy Saturday morning tomorrow


----------



## GrantsKat

I never get a lazy day with my munchkins around!

TPBM is having a good day


----------



## miniman

Mixed blessings - fighting children but they did manage to wash both cars so that is good & I picked up some bargains.

TPBM is going away for the weekend


----------



## deelady

We were suppose to but now we have to go to my df family reunion.....

tpbm is a little cranky


----------



## GrantsKat

I have been for the past few days 

TPBM is expecting it to rain today


----------



## LPBeier

No, it is beautiful and sunny!!

TPBM needs something to smile about!


----------



## LadyCook61

got that right.

TPBM needs a good day.


----------



## LPBeier

And I am having one!

TPBM is in a rut.


----------



## deelady

yes I am...not use to not working

TPBM is confused about something


----------



## GrantsKat

not confused just cranky lol

TPBM needs to go back to work


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, I have another 2 dozen cupcakes which should be done any minute!

TPBM needs a date night away from the kids!


----------



## GrantsKat

that would be awesome but I have noone to watch the boys

TPBM has a wonderful smell in their home


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, right now the air is filled with coffee, cinnamon and chocolate!

TPBM needs a cupcake to cure the crankies.


----------



## GrantsKat

yummy!! that would help 

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## miniman

No -just made dinner for the kids.

TPBM is going to have a hot soaky bath tonight.


----------



## goboenomo

Not I, i'll be at work

TPBM is going out with some friends tonight.


----------



## pdswife

No but going to a huge Greek wedding tomorrow.

TPBM
hates talking on the phone


----------



## deelady

I DO hate talking on the phone! And my friends always complain that I never call them....

TPBM is wondering if their pants shrunk since dinner.....


----------



## meshoo96

Haven't had dinner yet and didn't eat all day, so I'm hoping my pants feel like that after dinner.

TPBM has a weakness for chocolate...


----------



## suziquzie

It's not a weakness.... it's an addiction. 

TPBM is sleepy already.


----------



## deelady

no...but I really wish my daughter was!!

TPBM has seen the new Batman Movie


----------



## suziquzie

no and probably wont til its on pay-per-view.

TPBM has to work tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

You got it! Have to pick up my dishes from the stag I am catering tonight and see the bride and groom for last minute stuff for next week's wedding.

TPBM wishes they had weekends off!


----------



## jkath

no - I'm a lucky duck - weekends are my favorite, since dh doesn't usually have to work.

TPBM wants someone to take them on a trip...soon!


----------



## babetoo

pretty much like staying close to home. unless it is san franscisco.

tpbm i soothed by the sound of the ocean. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am.....too bad I never get to go there (about 20 minutes away!)

TPBM prefers thin to thick crust on their pizza


----------



## LadyCook61

I like any kind of pizza crust.  

TPBM  likes walking on the boardwalk at the shore.


----------



## deelady

I love boardwalks, esp when you are walking holding your sweethearts hand!

tpbm is a little bit hungry but doesnt want to give in!


----------



## LadyCook61

I am hungry , too late to eat anything now .

TPBM wants to go on a cruise.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, some day

TPBM likes sushi


----------



## deelady

Love it.....only recently!

TPBM watched something very dumb on tv tonight!


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't watched tv all day.  

TPBM likes silent movies.


----------



## B'sgirl

I think they are hilarious!

TPBM is sweaty from a recent workout.


----------



## LadyCook61

only workout I get is using my fingers to type .

TPBM likes Cary Grant


----------



## babetoo

lady, me too. 

babe

tpbm broke their arm with they were young.


----------



## LadyCook61

never broke anything when younger.  However, I fractured my pelvis about 19 yrs ago. 

TPBM never ice skated.


----------



## babetoo

no i haven't. now that is a good way to break a bone. lol

tpbm is redecorating a room in their house


----------



## goboenomo

nope theyre all good.

TPBM has had fast food today


----------



## LadyCook61

no fast food for me. I don't eat those.   I rather eat at home , my own cooking.  

TPBM plays instruments.


----------



## babetoo

i am tone deaf

babe


tpbm has been to england


----------



## LadyCook61

never been to England.

TPBM has been to Israel.


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I would love to go.

TPBM has been through Europe.


----------



## quicksilver

LPBeier said:


> TPBM has been through Europe.


 
Only in my dreams.........................

TPBM is humbled by someone here..........................
(thanks, jpmcgrew)


----------



## GrantsKat

indeed I am.....what a wonderful thing to do!!!

TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing day!


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> indeed I am.....what a wonderful thing to do!!!
> 
> TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing day!


 
I'm living it! (gonna make those molasses cookies, read the newspapers, listen to TV - that's it - Oh & dinner)

TPBM needs a hair cut..............................................


----------



## GrantsKat

I do! my hair is down to my heiny 
TPBM wants a manicure


----------



## meshoo96

i do need one...and a pedicure too.

TPBM doesn't like being home alone...


----------



## LadyCook61

I like being home alone, I treasure solitude, having been raised in a big family.

TPBM like to go for walks.


----------



## B'sgirl

I love going on walks, especially with DH and the kids!

TPBM's mother is coming to visit today.


----------



## suziquzie

funny, she is, to bring my boys back from thier visit to her house this weekend....
should be here any minute. 

TPBM has toys all over the backyard.


----------



## LadyCook61

no toys in my yard , only junk and stuff from hubby's dead brother's house.


----------



## B'sgirl

Not too many, but only because I brought them in yesterday. 

TPBM is a Harry Potter fan.


----------



## suziquzie

DH more than I.... but I'm not a hater....  

TPBM has a full tummy.


----------



## LadyCook61

full tummy from a big lunch of pasta and Italian sausage.

TPBM has geese in the yard.


----------



## B'sgirl

No, but one stopped in last year and I had to call animal control--it flew away before they got here. 

TPBM has to go deliver some flowers.


----------



## suziquzie

no but I have a turtle with a cracked shell recovering in the kiddie pool...
poor thing got hit by a car and was laying upside down in the road... 

TPBM likes turtles.


----------



## babetoo

turtles are ok. i had a small one as a kid named oscar. 

tpbm thinks the world is going to hell in a hand basket.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I know the world is going somewhere in a handbasket.  

TPBM  likes Robins.


----------



## LadyCook61

B'sgirl said:


> No, but one stopped in last year and I had to call animal control--it flew away before they got here.


 
There are 2 geese in my front yard right now ,  I was hoping to see their babies with them.


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> no but I have a turtle with a cracked shell recovering in the kiddie pool...
> poor thing got hit by a car and was laying upside down in the road...
> 
> TPBM likes turtles.


 
I do like turtles, there are quite a few slider turtles in my pond, which is natural spring fed.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> tpbm thinks the world is going to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> babe


 
Babe, where is that cheery attitude and feeling young and all that stuff!


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> I know the world is going somewhere in a handbasket.
> 
> TPBM likes Robins.


 
I haven't seen any in years, since moving down here.

TPBM did BBQ this weekend....................


----------



## deelady

Just BBQ'd about an hour ago!

TPBM is dreading tomorrow


----------



## LPBeier

No, nothing particular to dread about tomorrow other than it is Monday!

TPBM isn't a Monday person


----------



## meshoo96

so very true.... that means work, but this week, i'm happy to see the week come and go so the boys come home sooner...

TPBM is watching The Next FN Star finale tonight...


----------



## suziquzie

yes and keeping my eyes open w/' toothpicks....  

TPBM should also go to bed instead ot rooting for Aaron!


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I should go to bed , not rooting for anyone, since I don't have cable or Food network.  

TPBM has sleep apnea


----------



## Dina

No intentions of going to bed early but no sleep apnea.

TPBM cooks amazing Hawaiian food and will PM me a recipe.


----------



## suziquzie

Not regularly but I'd love to learn... what I do doesn't turn out bad! 

TPBM is going to sleep now.


----------



## babetoo

Dina said:


> No intentions of going to bed early but no sleep apnea.
> 
> TPBM cooks amazing Mexican food.


 
no not really, but do love to eat it. lol

tpbm has a cold

babe

looks we posted at the same time. nope not going to bed , gonna watch a movie.


----------



## suziquzie

Nope no illness... (ok except for my brain)

TPBM has errands today.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup getting ready to do some much needed food shopping 

TPBM had a good weekend


----------



## suziquzie

Ok I guess... quiet. The quiet is long gone.....

TPBM likes country music.


----------



## GrantsKat

thats pretty much all I listen to.....except when I have my 80's moments 
TPBM has plans for today


----------



## suziquzie

yup gotta take oldest to swimming lessons in an hour. 
then talk to my boss about working more hours.  

TPBM is going to buy more onions and garlic today!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes!!! made the onion yesturday!! YUMMY!!!gotta work on my roasted garlic though 

TPBM knows how to swim


----------



## suziquzie

no I'm not good at it at all. I can tread water. 

TPBM wants all garden hoses to be banned.


----------



## GrantsKat

banned or someone needs to come up with a childproof nozzle

TPBM has dinner alrerady figured out


----------



## suziquzie

I do!!! Just popped in my head. 

TPBM has no clue for dinner yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

i dont, hopefully while shopping I'll get some ideas

TPBM will excuse me...gotta go shopping!


----------



## LPBeier

Of course I will excuse you as I know you have been planning shopping for days!  Hope it goes well.

TPBM is baking today


----------



## suziquzie

nope not in the summer...

TPBM has a/c that works.


----------



## B'sgirl

Hmm, maybe I should. I've been wanting to test recipes for gluten-free sugar cookies.

TPBM know someone with an auto immune disease.


----------



## LPBeier

1.  Does A/C in the car count?
2.  A close friend has Lupus and I have been tested for (but don't have) CFS

TPBM is having a great day so far.


----------



## miniman

No - its cleaning day and it is so hot I break into sweat when working.

TPBM is gardening today.


----------



## suziquzie

No I'm out of things to do besides weeding and watering, and it's too hot for either right now. Maybe in the morning. 

TPBM would rather have summer than winter.


----------



## LPBeier

No, I would like to have spring and fall all the time!  Have everything bloom and look pretty for 6 months, then have the leaves turn colours and slowly fall off for the next six months and back to spring!

TPBM has a favourite season


----------



## quicksilver

Yes. It lasts about 1 week.
Hurricane season is over Nov. 1st, which starts Snowbird season. But they all don't get here til about 2 days before Thanksgiving.
So I'd say 11/01 - 11/08 is my favorite season. Also, skeeters aren't so bad. 

TPBM likes to watch The History Detectives-PBS..........
​


----------



## suziquzie

I do but I never get the chance. I like to watch history anything.... 

TPBM can knit but doesn't.


----------



## babetoo

yes i do know how to knit, self taught. haven't made anything in a very long while. 

tpbm should be in bed

babe


----------



## miniman

I just got up.

tpbm likes ketchup


----------



## suziquzie

yep it makes me want fries!

TPBM is expecting a storm soon.


----------



## miniman

Yes, we had storms overnight & there are more expected today (1/2 eye on my washing outside).

tpbm is a lover of seafood


----------



## suziquzie

I do love seafood!

TPBM is still very sleepy.


----------



## GrantsKat

a little, Im being "forced" to wake up quickly by little people

TPBM has no plans for today


----------



## suziquzie

just Jakes swimming lessons today and last  baseball game tonight. 

TPBM fed a crew cereal for breakfast.


----------



## GrantsKat

only for one of them, the other 2 just wanted bread 

TPBM is hungry


----------



## pdswife

not yet...it's only six in the morning...

TPBM
loves bike riding


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i miss it.... and rollerblading..... 

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.

TPBM
is drinking a hot drink


----------



## suziquzie

pretty close its almost ready. 

TPBM is crabby.


----------



## pdswife

yes yes yes I am.

TPBM
is getting to know me very well.!


----------



## suziquzie

getting to know myself pretty well too!!!! 

TPBM has more confidence in my parenting abilities than I do.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.  ( and I know everything and am always right!!!)


TPBM
will miss me while I slave away at work


----------



## suziquzie

of course! I'll be job hunting.  

TPBM will try to smile thru the crabby.


----------



## middie

Good luck Suzi. I'm too crabby to smile.
Feeling icky.

TPBM needs to cut the grass


----------



## LPBeier

No, thankfully the strata maintenance do that but I have some clean-up to do from our four-legged kids!

TPBM is off today!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im off everyday!

TPBM has good plans for today


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I will be baking the last of the cupcakes (bananas are finally ripe enough) and some muffins for my border.  Then I am planning to visit with a dear friend.

TPBM is looking forward to baking bread!


----------



## GrantsKat

I am! except for the kneading part 
TPBM got a good nites sleep


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, it took a long time to get there, but I was able to sleep in a bit and I feel rested!

TPBM loves the smell of fresh baking in their house!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol its not baking yet

TPBM likes the beach


----------



## LPBeier

(I meant baking smells in general LOL!!)

Yes, I do, but I don't get there much....even though there are several less than an hour away!

TPBM would love a picnic in the park.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol:in that case yes I do love the smell of anything baking in the oven!!)
At this time of year a picnic would be a bugfest

TPBM has a good dinner planned!


----------



## suziquzie

No plans yet, prolly leftovers.

TPBM can make my kids stop screaming without screaming at them.


----------



## LPBeier

Sure, I will do like I do when my dog barks.....squirt him with water  

TPBM likes zucchini!


----------



## suziquzie

i like zucchini, i wish mine would be ready!! 

TPBM has a punching bag for me.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont, but maybe punching a pillow my work? 

TPBM cant wait for school to start


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope, then my little babysitter across the street will be unable to watch my kids during the day!

TPBM needs to go get a baby up from his/her nap.


----------



## luvs

awww, huh-uh, would love to, though. soon wniugh.

person below me needs to wash dishes.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have learned to never wake sleeping babies 

TPBM has a big family


----------



## babetoo

sorta a medium family

tpbm believes in fairies

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Not even the tooth fairy LOL!!!!

TPBM likes the colour purple


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like the color purple. 

TPBM just had supper.


----------



## Adillo303

Well just about to meet dw for it.

TPBM - Is enjoying hte weather.


----------



## goboenomo

it's not raining or dark out, so no.

TPBM is at work right now


----------



## LPBeier

(Goboenomo, you should come to my part of the country because it is very dark and rainy here, you would love it.)

Well, since my kitchen is my office and I have been there all day, yes.

TPBM wishes it were the weekend already


----------



## goboenomo

I've been to Kelowna, it wasn't dark and rainy at all.
I don't have a weekend, so no.


TPBM wants some ice cream


----------



## LPBeier

No, I have had my fill of ice cream for awhile, thanks

(By the way, Surrey is 4 hours from Kelowna and right now Surrey is dark and rainy. Tomorrow may be a different story).

TPBM likes rootbeer floats


----------



## LadyCook61

I like Vanilla floats.  

TPBM  wants a nice soak in the tub.


----------



## goboenomo

LPBeier said:


> (By the way, Surrey is 4 hours from Kelowna and right now Surrey is dark and rainy. Tomorrow may be a different story).



Sounds awesome!

I don't want a soak in the tub. 

TPBM played a video game today


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, too busy working or spending time on DC for video games!

TPBM loves mushrooms


----------



## B'sgirl

Quite true!

TPBM's spouse just pulled up so they better get off the computer and cook dinner!


----------



## LadyCook61

spouse is home 24/7 (retired) and ate dinner already.

TPBM needs to get away for a day.


----------



## goboenomo

I really do, but I dont have time

TPBM is trying to watch her/his kids while posting on DC


----------



## suziquzie

you knew I was next didn't you. 

TPBM is ready for QUIET!!


----------



## pdswife

it is quiet...I'm ready for Paul to come home and pay attention to me

TPBM
loves lamb burgers


----------



## suziquzie

I had lamb once at a mongolian bbq, thought it was wierd... but maybe it was not the best.... 

TPBM watches silly tv talent shows.


----------



## pdswife

not often but last night I watched 10 minutes of one called "take a bet" or something like that...STUPID!!!

TPBM
would like to swich jobs with me????


----------



## suziquzie

nope I still get to cook at mine!!! 

TPBM needs a margarita.


----------



## pdswife

yep, yep yeppers!!!  Two would even be nicer!!!1

TPBM
would like five minutes to read with out being
bothered


----------



## suziquzie

i'd probably fall asleep first. 

TPBM will be here in an hour when I come back.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. prbly so!

TPBM
is about to take a break


----------



## suziquzie

no, about to prep for my break!!!

TPBM will chill a bit.


----------



## B'sgirl

Yep, my toddler is in bed now.

TPBM has very dry grass.


----------



## LPBeier

No, not today....it hasn't stopped raining since last night!

TPBM doesn't like the quiet and always has a radio or TV on (like me)


----------



## pdswife

I used to be that way...but lately...I don't turn anything on...( I guess the voices in my head are loud enough.!!! lol)

TPBM
likes Maple candy


----------



## LPBeier

I LOVE anything maple (but of course I come from the country of the maple leaf!)

TPBM loves to walk in a summer rain


----------



## pdswife

on a beach!! YES!!!

TPBM
Has a wedding to go to this month


----------



## LadyCook61

no weddings

TPBM likes to go sledding in the winter.


----------



## quicksilver

pdswife said:


> I don't turn anything on...( I guess the voices in my head are loud enough.!!! lol)


 
*Too funny, pd!*



			
				LadyCook61;654961
TPBM likes to go sledding in the winter.[/quote said:
			
		

> *What's a sled? LOL!*
> 
> *TPBM is craving something spicey.........*


----------



## babetoo

just had spicy chinese chicken.

tpbm will be on broadway

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

yeah sure... doing what ? 

TPBM likes Twilight Zone.


----------



## B'sgirl

I have only seen one or two episodes but I found them interesting.

TPBM is getting off the computer now.


----------



## LPBeier

I just got back on it!!!!

TPBM needs to go to bed


----------



## babetoo

you are absolutely right.  waiting for pills to work.  

tpbm loves csi


babe


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont get to watch too much tv

TPBM would like to go to the beach


----------



## quicksilver

I love the beaches in Jersey (more specific - the boardwalk) The beaches here are pristine and water is bathwater - 89 degrees, but no personality.

TPBM's kids are water rats................................
​


----------



## GrantsKat

yes! water + dirt = mudrats! yuck

TPBM misses the 4 seasons


----------



## quicksilver

Don't miss winter - gray, barren, cold....
But do miss spring and fall.
Here....hot & hotter..........................

TPBM could use more iron in their diet.....................


----------



## pdswife

and my clothes could use more ironing too!

TPBM
will have a wonderful day!


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope so!!!!

TPBM is getting ready for work


----------



## pdswife

ready and set to go... I got "yelled" at yesterday for coming in before 7 even though I  put 7:00am  on my time card... so, I'm leaving a little later today...

TPBM
wants pizza for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

I want to try and make pizza dough!!!

TPBM likes shrimps


----------



## LadyCook61

I like shrimp but hardly eat them. 

TPBM  likes radishes.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but for some reason I always forget to buy them!

TPBM enjoys reading


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do, but don't get much chance these days

TPBM likes non-fiction!


----------



## LadyCook61

I do read non fiction .

TPBM likes cat mysteries.


----------



## suziquzie

I'd just love time to read a grown-up book!!

TPBM will have a better day today.


----------



## LadyCook61

I sure hope so.

TPBM needs to go food shopping today.


----------



## suziquzie

Need to, can't afford to yet. 
Hopefully SAturday.

TPBM has a fine assortment of single flip flops with no match!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have any flip flops, can't stand to wear them.

TPBM needs new shoes.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do....the munchkins hide them!

TPBM is having a good morning


----------



## LadyCook61

not a good morning ...yet 
TPBM likes chocolate covered donuts.


----------



## suziquzie

Mmmmm, doughnuts......

TPBM is getting very creative lately being on a super tight grocery budget!


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it!

TPBM has good weather today


----------



## suziquzie

Yup 1 more Hot and dry (NICE) then we get 5 hot and muggy (ICK)

TPBM has working a/c in the house. (can i spend the weekend?)


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & you can, but we may have to cut down on using it.....high electric bills

TPBM has lots of fans


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, we have at least one per room!

TPBM is having a good morning


----------



## suziquzie

so far so good... probablymeans a crappy afternoon!!! 

TPBM wil have pork chops for diner.


----------



## LPBeier

No, can't find them in the freezer.  Probably beef stroganoff I didn't do yesterday.

TPBM needs to have a more positive attitude!


----------



## suziquzie

what for, my bubble always gets burst somehow!!! 

TPBM likes to watch some of the Olympics on tv.


----------



## GrantsKat

I did when I was younger

TPBM needs a strong cup of coffee


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how'd ya know?

TPBM heard my storm just start.


----------



## GrantsKat

I think that storm is coming this way!

TPBM needs more diapers!


----------



## suziquzie

I always need more diapers. I'm so tired of diapers! 
8 1/2 years, only had 4 months off!!!

TPBM likes jalapenos.


----------



## GrantsKat

I love them!!

TPBM has a sewing machine


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but it is just a dust collector these days.  Must get back to it some day.

TPBM likes doing crafts


----------



## suziquzie

yup, brand new, used 3 times in 5 years... long story. 


TPBM will be here whan I get back in a half hour.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but I never get to finish any of them!! 

TPBM likes to draw


----------



## GrantsKat

suziquzie said:


> yup, brand new, used 3 times in 5 years... long story.
> 
> 
> TPBM will be here whan I get back in a half hour.


 

prolly...Im on & off throughout the day!


----------



## suziquzie

i cant draw. 

TPBM is kinda bored.


----------



## B'sgirl

Not yet--the day has just begun.

TPBM is taking their kids to feed the ducks today.


----------



## GrantsKat

No, no ducks around here

TPBM has a lot of shoes


----------



## suziquzie

not as many as I need!!!! 

TPBM didn't get any good mail today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I havent checked the mail yet...anticipating bills

TPBM is having a good day


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I am, thank you very much!

TPBM is also having a pretty good day!


----------



## GrantsKat

I am!!

TPBM still needs to figure out whats for dinner


----------



## cara

no - we will be out ;o))

TPBM will go to a party tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

no parties for me

TPBM needs some more caffiene


----------



## LPBeier

I wish I COULD have caffiene but I'd rather not have the migraines that go with it for me.

TPBM gets their caffene anyway they can - coffee, chocolate, pop, etc.


----------



## GrantsKat

coffee & soda only

TPBM loves sweets


----------



## suziquzie

cant decide if i should make more coffee.... the right way!!!

TPBM would just have a diet pepsi instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

ick! dont like diet soda

TPBM is going to buy a metal trash can


----------



## zzrdvark

False. Don't need one at the moment.

TPBM is going to eat pasta for lunch (or did)


----------



## LPBeier

No, But I will for supper in my stroganoff!

TPBM doesn't know what they are having for supper yet.


----------



## Dina

Yes.  I have no clue what's for supper.

TPBM is having a relaxing day.


----------



## suziquzie

what are those?? 

TPBM loves pesto.


----------



## LPBeier

Probably not as much as TPAM but yes!!!!!

TPBM woud eat pesto on cottage cheese or basically anything else!!


----------



## B'sgirl

Most likely.

TPBM's baby turned into a drool machine overnight!


----------



## babetoo

B'sgirl said:


> Most likely.
> 
> TPBM's baby turned into a drool machine overnight!


 

i am not sure what that means, but no drooling here cept for me . lol

tpbm likes to walk in the rain.

babe


----------



## Dina

Ditto.  I love to walk in the rain.

Tpbm likes to watch food tv.


----------



## LPBeier

That's about all the TV I watch.

TPBM would like to be the next FoodNetwork Star!


----------



## pdswife

No..hubby and I have a deal..we will shoot each other if we are ever on tv.

TPBM
is ready for someone else to cook dinner


----------



## Thyme2Cook

True  TPBM likes to ride a bike.


----------



## LPBeier

I used to like bike riding until my joints started to go wonky.

TPBM could really go for take-out tonight (or to be taken out!).


----------



## babetoo

you got that one right. although handyman did bring me a burger for breakfast. lol

tpbm doesn't eat fast food

babe


----------



## deelady

I love fast food unfortunately but I try to eat it only every now and then.

tpbm wouldn't mind for Fall to come already


----------



## babetoo

no no no

i love summer, though autumn here is mild. i can wait.

tpbm can sing "over the rainbow"

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Can't sing a note on key to save my life!

TPBM has never seen the Wizard of Oz


----------



## deelady

couldn't even count how many imes Ive seen it as well as Return to Oz!

tpbm loves ice cream!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do but I try not to have it too often.

TPBM uses honey instead of sugar in their tea


----------



## LadyCook61

Sometimes I do use honey in herbal tea.

TPBM  likes Greek food.


----------



## deelady

I adore Greek food! 

tpbm had desert tonight


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I didn't have dessert, had  tummy ache all day.  

TPBM likes all you can eat buffet .


----------



## suziquzie

I do I do! Always ends up being a waste of $$ for me, eyes bigger than my tummy! 

TPBM has an evening sweet tooth.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but I am trying to fight it

TPBM is loving their life


----------



## B'sgirl

I have an all day sweet tooth. 

TPBM likes cake batter.


----------



## babetoo

B'sgirl said:


> I have an all day sweet tooth.
> 
> TPBM likes cake batter.


 
i do indeed and always taste when i am making one.

tpbm really should be in bed

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I should, but I am having a hard time winding down with my cough and leg spasms

TPBM is reading this in the morning


----------



## Adillo303

Yes, I Am.

TPBM enjoys mornings.


----------



## suziquzie

I do, I wish I could start getting up earlier again.

TPBM is watching the news.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, monster jam : /

TPBM wants to go back to bed


----------



## suziquzie

not really. I want THEM to go back to bed!

TPBM is making some crazy strong NORMAL coffee!


----------



## GrantsKat

I already had my 2 cup limit : (

TPBM is going to have a good day today!!


----------



## suziquzie

we'll see. stuck inside w/ a storm (real one!) this morning. 

TPBM does NOT like tornadoes!


----------



## GrantsKat

I fear them, we have warnings here on a regular basis!!

TPBM likes cream in their coffee


----------



## elaine l

You are correct!  I am very afraid of having a tornado here.

TPBM  is getting ready for vacation


----------



## elaine l

OOPS I was too slow.  Okay I do like cream in my coffee

TPBM is getting ready for vacation.


----------



## GrantsKat

sadly no

TPBM is going someplace warm for vacation


----------



## elaine l

Nope going north to PEI

TPBM is going out to lunch today


----------



## GrantsKat

another no : (

TPBM has an RV


----------



## elaine l

Yes, an Airstream hehe.

TPBM is waiting for school to start


----------



## GrantsKat

more like worrying about it

TPBM has to go to work today


----------



## pdswife

yes, in about 10 minutes. and I don't wanna!

TPBM
slept well last night


----------



## GrantsKat

no, little people kept waking me up!

TPBM has had breakfast


----------



## pdswife

nope..never do.

TPBM
will play a game today


----------



## GrantsKat

yep, a kiddie one

TPBM has a good job


----------



## Adillo303

not so much lately - self employed computer consultant. Folks are not fixing compys if they don't have to and many are paying more slowly.

TPBM - is enjoying a cup of coffee.


----------



## LPBeier

Unfortunately it would give me a migraine so it is herbal tea for me!

TPBM eats a lot of salad in the summer


----------



## suziquzie

I usually do.... can't afford many extra veggies this year until mine grow. I hope they hurry!!

TPBM watches Sesame Street.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched it with my sons over 30 yrs ago lol

TPBM likes blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Adillo303

They would be good, I usually only have pancakes in the winter.

TPBM - is watching Television


----------



## GrantsKat

spongebob is on

TPBM has cleaning to do today


----------



## suziquzie

Already did some... until the moon sand started flying... I'll have to finish in there later.... 

TPBM wants to bake more bread!


----------



## GrantsKat

(moonsand is a no-no here lol) 
Yes I am but I need to get some more ingredients for the NYT bread

TPBM is still looking for a job


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, going into temporary retirement after Saturday.  Yay!!!!!!

TPBM is going to explain to me what moon sand is.


----------



## suziquzie

I wasn't because my boss was going to give me more hours... but he doesn't seem to be in a hurry and I am so I have to keep going.  

TPBM skipped breakfast and is starving.


----------



## Adillo303

Well more work, at least, Since I am self employed, it's hard to fire me.

TPBM - has not yet started to plan dinner 

Side question (What is moonsand)


----------



## suziquzie

Side question answered...
Some genuis made up this crumbly sand stuff that sticks together (however not when my kids play it) 
And some other genius I am related to decided to give it to my kids for Christmas. 

No dinner thoughts yet..

TPBM thinks moon sand is a MESS!!!!


----------



## Adillo303

I think that I understand the moonsand problem. RAFLMAO

TPBM - Could use a day at the beach


----------



## suziquzie

only if its not on the moon!!!!!

TPBM has a great vaccuum cleaner I could borrow.....


----------



## Adillo303

I'm afraid that mine is in the process of running up the white flag from following the two labs around. I do however, have a pretty good shop vac.

TPBM - is anticipating nap time.


----------



## LPBeier

Ya, I am anticipating I won't get one until Sunday afternoon!

TPBM has sunshine and is willing to send me some!


----------



## suziquzie

no sun, starting to rain.  

TPBM needs the rain anyway.


----------



## miniman

Yes we do.
TPBM likes walking in the rain.


----------



## B'sgirl

Yes, with DH. But it has only rained once all summer. :-(

TPBM is looking for a good zucchini bread recipe.


----------



## LadyCook61

If I had zucchini , I would .  

TPBM likes banana bread.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!

TPBM just had an hour long power outage


----------



## LadyCook61

no outage here , thank goodness!

TPBM has central air conditioning.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do

TPBM prefers cooler weather


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont. nope no way. 

TPBM is ready for breaktime.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, I need to start making my meatballs!!

TPBM would like a cocktail


----------



## suziquzie

wow i think its even early for me!!! but its gotta be 5:00 somewhere....  

TPBM  is now watching Dora and Diego?


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol...too bad I have no booze in the house)actually drake & josh just came on

TPBM has no more storms around


----------



## suziquzie

nope, barely a drip for us..... gotta water my own tomatoes.  

TPBM needs a maid.


----------



## B'sgirl

So true. Just a blazing hot sun for the next 7 days or more.

TPBM just taught their kid how to paint with watercolors.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup and I'll go shake my money tree in the yard so I can get one LOL

TPBM has no money tree either


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope. :-(

TPBM is "IM"ing their best friend from high school.


----------



## suziquzie

No I dont sign on to AIM much, not sure why??

TPBM should think about LUNCH?


----------



## GrantsKat

thats cool! havent talked to any HS friends in a long time!

TPBM has a pool


----------



## GrantsKat

blah, I did it twice geez
dang computers too slow


----------



## B'sgirl

GrantsKat said:


> blah, I did it twice geez
> dang computers too slow




I hate it when that happens!

Not lunch, it's only 10 am here.

TPBM should put their kid down for a nap


----------



## elaine l

No pool here, just lovely green green grass.

TPBM

loves the smell of lilacs


----------



## suziquzie

love lilacs, no nap yet  

TPBM will try to get this back on track!
(speedy ladies today!!!!)


----------



## B'sgirl

Yes!!!

TPBM has a boat.


----------



## GrantsKat

no boat & my pc is just too slow!!

TPBM types fast


----------



## GrantsKat

oh wait!! we do have a little boat LOL my mind is going lol


----------



## elaine l

I do type fast.

TPBM 

makes mistakes when they type fast


----------



## B'sgirl

That's funny! I don't type too fast, but my computer is fast. 

TPBM just read their kid a story.


----------



## suziquzie

no i just read hin a bread recipe.....

TPBM likes to cook with the kids..... sometimes.


----------



## B'sgirl

rarely, the kids are 20 months and 3 months. 

(Does your son make the bread too?)

TPBM needs to buy mulch for the garden.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have no garden : (

TPBM has no free time


----------



## Linda123

I have some free time as hubby does all the housework, cooking and yardwork. Life is good.

tpbm had oral surgery today and is looking for sympathy!


----------



## B'sgirl

Ouch! No, thank goodness!

TPBM had to clean pencil marks of the wall today--from the bottom of the stairs to the top!


----------



## LadyCook61

no pencil marks but have nose prints on the windows from kittens.
TPBM needs to wash windows.


----------



## suziquzie

No I wash them once every 2 weeks. 

TPBM can't imagine having the significant other do all the work then beg for sympathy for themselves.


----------



## pdswife

I can imagine it..but it'll never happen!

TPBM
will have pizza for dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

had dinner already and it was not pizza 

TPBM needs to do laundry


----------



## babetoo

been sick almost a week now. laundry is piling up.

tpbm loves horses

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I like horses .

TPBM likes the color pink.


----------



## suziquzie

I like pink... not so much on me...

TPBM would like me to come help w/ laundry.


----------



## babetoo

surely you jest.

babe

tpbm can't wait to go to bed

babe


----------



## pdswife

got that right...

TPBM will stay up later than planned


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I am staying up later than I planned, too restless to sleep.

TPBM likes the color Mauve.


----------



## suziquzie

mauve is good in moderation.  

TPBM has the coffee ready.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!!!

TPBM stayed up too late last nite


----------



## suziquzie

a little... not really. 10:00.

TPBM goes to bed early.


----------



## GrantsKat

it depends 10 or 11ish

TPBM is happy its friday


----------



## suziquzie

sort of.... I just havr to go to work tomorrow and be upset they havent given me more hours yet. 

TPBM gets a little more time with DH on fridays.


----------



## GrantsKat

not really, but it is payday which is always good

TPBM needs to find a different job


----------



## suziquzie

as much as I dont want to, yes.  

TPBM does not understand boy's need to constantly wrestle and pillowfight.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah and why they have to put blankets over their heads and run around the house acting like crazy ghosts

TPBM has had a good breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

good enough, toast on home-made honey wheat bread.

TPBM has worked in a grocery store.


----------



## GrantsKat

yep when I was 17

TPBM has a lot of jewelry


----------



## suziquzie

not anymore... I did when I was 16 and spent my paychecks at the junk jewelry store at the mall!!! 

TPBM goes back to NY sometimes.


----------



## GrantsKat

havent been since 06 when my Dad passed suddenly

TPBM misses NY


----------



## suziquzie

sorry to hear that... FIL went suddenly also...
I haven't been there since 93! 

TPBM has a watermelon farm!


----------



## GrantsKat

I suppose you could call it that lol, hopefully I'll get ONE watermelon! I do not have a green thumb!

TPBM has family in many different states


----------



## suziquzie

Not as many as I used to, Grandpa was in CA, then Florida, near Punta Gorda.
Now everyone is here, NY, IL, MO. 

TPBM needs to fold laundry today before it gets out of hand again.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have to wash it all first lol

TPBM has a smarty pants son


----------



## suziquzie

ugh yes I would like it better if he was a dumb... instead of such a smart...

TPBM has school supplies taken care of already.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont!! I had to wait till payday

TPBM could get a job at the school


----------



## suziquzie

thought about it, haven't looked at the paper. Lunchlady?

TPBM isn't cooking today.


----------



## pdswife

I could...be the cafe lady and where a funny hat!

TPBM
wishes it would quit raining already!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I have to cook an eggplant before it goes bad & its not raining here yet!

TPBM likes wearing funny hats!


----------



## pdswife

I don't like hats of any kind

TPBM
is saying TGIF


----------



## suziquzie

sort of, for some reasons, not, for other reasons.... 

TPBM has plans this weekend.


----------



## pdswife

I get to babysit the grand kittens!

TPBM
Has a trip to the dentist planned


----------



## suziquzie

not planned, but I should be there soon.... will you make my apointment I hate calling people. 

TPBM needs all sorts of checkups.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do Im procrastinating!!

TPBM is healthy


----------



## pdswife

mostly healthy

TPMB
must hate the dentist as much as I do


----------



## suziquzie

no i actually dont mind, i really just hate callling new places that much.

TPBM is getting the morning headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

not yet 

TPBM likes seafood


----------



## suziquzie

love it! dh doesnt eat it do i dont buy it much. or ever.  

TPBM is forced by her children to watch "Ice Road Truckers" every time its on.


----------



## GrantsKat

OMG yes!! lol I thought we were the only ones

TPBM enjoys going to the movies


----------



## middie

Yes but I enjoy them at the drive-in more than the theater 

TPBM is enjoying a nice warm sunny day


----------



## suziquzie

not sure I'm enjoying it so much yet....

TPBM has a day off.


----------



## middie

Nope. I do have tomorrow and Sunday off though !!!!!!
Write that one down !!!!!!

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I am about to go have my cottage cheese and blueberries.

TPBM is enjoying a wonderful cup of coffee


----------



## GrantsKat

No, actually Im having a soda!

TPBM is glad its friday


----------



## suziquzie

uh, sure. 

TPBM just had to scrub tempra paint off the side of the house. 
grrrrr......


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I had to clean up a dog mess from our spare room. double grrrr

TPBM is watching TV


----------



## middie

Ummm no. Had to scrub white-out off the kid's face and the dog's face before... does that count ?
No t.v. in here to watch. It's in the living room.


TPBM loves to eat tomoatoes like they're apples


----------



## suziquzie

i like the teeny ones like grapes, how's that?

TPBM needs to win a million dollars..


----------



## Dina

Yes.  I need money desperately.
TPBM is so organized (unlike me) and has her/his whole day planned ahead for today.


----------



## suziquzie

uh, you musta been expecting someone else!!  

TPBM has a pile on the hutch they have been avoiding all week.


----------



## babetoo

well not so large of a pile, couple sewing projects. will get to em when i feel better.

tpbm wishes it was sat. night and  a party to go to.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

nah, just means i go to work again the next day.  

TPBM would like to show me what my sewing machine could do if I knew my head from my back end....


----------



## elaine l

Nope....can't even sew on a button

TPBM has long hair


----------



## babetoo

not since the 6th grade.

tpbm is looking forward to the week-end.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I am so I can decide if I need to quit or not.

TPBM loves little kids.


----------



## luvs

i was taken out. i'm relieved.

person below me loves macaroni & cheese.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like mac and cheese but my own , not the boxed kind.

TPBM likes popovers.


----------



## babetoo

yum yum ,i sure do!!

tpbm likes to hike


----------



## quicksilver

No, but weiner dog does. But he goes so far and poops out I usually have to carry him part way back, cause when he's done, he's done, and will just sit down and not get up! I must look hilarious, pleeding with him to get up, and then carrying him.                                 

TPBM.........would love to be a CSI.............................


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't think I would like being CSI , wouldn't have the stomach for it.

TPBM  likes roller coasters.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't think I would like being CSI , wouldn't have the stomach for it.
> 
> TPBM likes roller coasters.


 

no, no, i do not. makes me sick to even think about them. 

tpbm loves a parade

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

I do love parades, but dont get to see any 

TPBM is relaxing


----------



## LadyCook61

I guess I'm relaxing , if sitting here watching cats and kittens at play. 
TPBM like tootsie roll pops


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but my teeth dont lol

TPBM likes the snow


----------



## LadyCook61

I hate the snow !!!

TPBM likes M&M's


----------



## GrantsKat

my teeth dont like them either lol

TPBM likes crossword puzzles


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like crossword puzzles. 

TPBM likes Spaghetti Squash.


----------



## GrantsKat

Yes I do

TPBM has had breakfast


----------



## LadyCook61

matter of fact , I did just have breakfast.

TPBM likes to roller skate.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont do it very well

TPBM didnt accept my friend request : (


----------



## LadyCook61

who me ? I thought I did.  
TPBM likes the TPAM


----------



## GrantsKat

yes you lol and yes I do like you!!

TPBM knows how to play chess


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know how to play chess and I don't want to learn.  

TPBM likes butterscotch pudding.


----------



## GrantsKat

I like all kinds of pudding

TPBM knows how to swim


----------



## LadyCook61

I do know how to swim.  

TPBM likes parasailing.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I cant swim

TPBM has been out of the country


----------



## LadyCook61

If you call going to Bahamas and Bermuda and Hawaii out of the country, yes , but never been to Europe.

TPBM likes to go for long drives.


----------



## GrantsKat

Sometimes I do

TPBM loves the mountains


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, I am so thankful that I have the mountains and ocean so close!

TPBM will be enjoying a quiet Sunday with family


----------



## GrantsKat

quiet? no, but enjoying none the less!!

TPBM has a lot to do today


----------



## LPBeier

Actually no!  All was done yesterday....including clean-up!!!!

TPBM would love to have a family picnic today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would but first we have to get rid of the carpenter ants that are trying to live under our roof!!

TPBM is going to take it easy today


----------



## LadyCook61

I try to take it easy every day.  

TPBM likes sailing.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont like anything involving deep water 

TPBM watches cooking shows


----------



## deelady

practically 24/7......its an illness

TPBM is determined to be a lazy bum today no matter what!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im trying and DC is helping me LOL

TPBM is BBQing today


----------



## deelady

As soon as my DF gets off HIS lazy butt to go get propane!! Steaks baby! Yum!

TPBM feels misunderstood 95% of the time!


----------



## GrantsKat

99% lol

TPBM wants more kids


----------



## deelady

HECK NO!!!!!!!!!! One is my limit!! Remeber Im a teacher and have about 24 everyday....that does it for me thanks!

TPBM has threatened to put their kids BACK where they came from...!!!


----------



## pdswife

yes..but it'd be a little hard since he's 24.  OUCH!

TPBM
wants a new kitten


----------



## deelady

LOL ouch is right!

I can' be too picky since we just moved here a month ago.....but I would LOVE a custom made one some day!!

Oh.......oops I thought it said KITCHEN lol.........well kitten no way...1 yr old is enough to clean after!

TPBM is thinking of dinner already!


----------



## GrantsKat

deelady said:


> LOL ouch is right!
> 
> I can' be too picky since we just moved here a month ago.....but I would LOVE a custom made one some day!!
> 
> Oh.......oops I thought it said KITCHEN lol.........well kitten no way...1 yr old is enough to clean after!
> 
> TPBM is thinking of dinner already!


 
LOLkitchen....kitten!!

no Im not cooking today..having leftovers

TPBM wants a maid


----------



## deelady

I'm the type to go around cleaning before the maid gets there so I wouldn't feel embarrased.....so whats the point in that!

TPBM thinks pedicures are a waste of money!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & Ive never had one

TPBM wants to get a job


----------



## LadyCook61

I already have a job, taking care of hubby, house and furbabies.

TPBM  knows how to ski.


----------



## deelady

not for the life of me!

TPBM has delt with alot of buggies today!


----------



## suziquzie

do teenage girls count?? grrrrr...

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I am sleepy. 

TPBM is wanting a nice banana split.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes!!! Im craving ice cream right now with all this talk about it!

TPBM should make dinner


----------



## suziquzie

how bout just the split part skip the banana? not a banana fan.  

TPBM has to go to work AGAIN tomorrow!!


----------



## deelady

my stomach says so!!!

tpbm wishes the dish fairy will show up tonight!


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont (did you get more hours??)

TPBM likes whipped cream


----------



## suziquzie

(tomorrow so far, he's still "thinking")

yum, whipped cream is yummy.

TPB wants to make a certain recipe but can't AFFORD IT!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(good for you!)

yes I want to grill lobster tails, but there is no way I can afford that

TPBM likes dinner for breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

yes I wanted fettucini alfredo BAD the other morning!
(can you say PMS?) 

TPBM is watching NASCAR.


----------



## GrantsKat

yep hubby has it on in the other room

TPBM likes cold pizza


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope, I don't even have a TV.

TPBM needs some ibuprofen.


----------



## suziquzie

no cold pizza
no ibuprofen..... yet. the home day is young for me.

TPBM can't let thier food touch on thier plate.


----------



## B'sgirl

I try not to, but if it happens I can stand it okay.

TPBM is making really zucchini bread.


----------



## GrantsKat

no bread making today

TPBM likes cereal


----------



## suziquzie

depends on the cereal. i dont like the stuff I get for the kids (fruitloops, captain crunch) that I always wanted my mom to buy. (go figure, she was right!)

TPBM just kicked the boys outside!!!!!


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope, B is napping. 

TPBM's spouse just did the dishes.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol if he did I would be on the floor right now!!!

TPBM likes beer


----------



## suziquzie

I LOVE SAM ADAMS! 
and thats all I have to say about that. 
(can ya tell I put on Forrest Gump?)

TPBM is having a cocktail.


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope, I've never had a drop of alcohol in my life. 

TPBM likes rollerblading.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how'd ya know???

TPBM likes to exercise.


----------



## B'sgirl

I read another thread and thought it was likely you'd be BM. (-:

I like to exercise once I get started. It's getting started that's the trouble. 

TPBM's baby is having a fit.


----------



## babetoo

my baby is 48 years old. she could be throwing a fit though. 

tpbm loves to watch the sunset

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

yes esp. at the beach!

TPBM is having a good day


----------



## suziquzie

sunset, sunrise... either way!!! 

TPBM loves warm weather.


----------



## B'sgirl

I am having a good day and I love warm weather!

TPBM wears sunglasses very often.


----------



## suziquzie

I would if I could. I lose them more often than I wear them!!! 

TPBM is listening to thunder but not watching rain.


----------



## LadyCook61

no thunder here .

TPBM is watching a preacher on tv.


----------



## LPBeier

No, watched one live at church this morning though.

TPBM is having a light dinner tonight


----------



## babetoo

yes, i am. really don't want anything, but must eat something. 

tpbm needs to take better care of herself.

babe


----------



## elaine l

I suppose that's true.  

TPBM wants to go to bed early


----------



## deelady

no but I wish my DD would!

TPBM still has a chore to finish tonight


----------



## suziquzie

sort of, i want the boy's bedroom clean, but I'm not willing to stay up long enough to make them finish.

TPBM is dreading tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

no not really, any day i wake up is a good day. lol

tpbm is fond of roses

babe


----------



## LPBeier

They look pretty and I like sugar roses on cakes but no, sadly roses are not my friends - they make me sneeze and wheeze and cry and lose my breath.

TPBM likes watermelon


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like watermelon.  

TPBM likes honeydew melon.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.

TPBM
is happy the week is starting fresh


----------



## deelady

its all the same to me!

TPBM is thinking about another cup of coffee!


----------



## LPBeier

I wish I could have ONE cup of coffee but I hate migranes

TPBM likes cold weather better than hot


----------



## deelady

I do....I'm useless in the heat, and I get nonstop headaches when its hot!

TPBM is waiting for a phone call


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope. I rarely use a phone.

TPBM is watering the raspberries.


----------



## LPBeier

No but I ate a bunch on the weekend!

TPBM is enjoying time with the kids


----------



## B'sgirl

I kind of wish that. Surprisingly, they are still asleep and I'm about ready to go see if they are still alive. 

TPBM has more money in their bank account than they expected.


----------



## LPBeier

How did you know?  

TPBM wants to get outside and enjoy the day!


----------



## B'sgirl

Only if it's before 12 or after 5. It's already about 85 degrees out there. (It's 9am here).

TPBM just picked some huge zucchini.


----------



## LadyCook61

oh I wish I had some my own zucchini.  

TPBM likes tomatoes right out of the garden.


----------



## redkitty

Yes...yummy!

TPBM ate too much over the weekend


----------



## Dina

Nope.  I think I ate healthy and smaller portions.

TPBM hasn't had their morning coffee yet.


----------



## LadyCook61

It after one pm and I have not made coffee.  I don't make it every day.

TPBM likes trying out different foods.


----------



## babetoo

always looking for new tastes.

tpbm is an artist

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I guess you say that I am an artist.  

TPBM read a good book lately.


----------



## luvs

i read thebell jar

person below me likes to sing


----------



## LadyCook61

sing?? hmm not really.  

TPBM likes to eat malted milk balls.


----------



## babetoo

i love em, when i have them i eat so many it makes the roof of my mouth sore. wish i had some now. might help my cough. lol 

tpbm is a golfer

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't golf, I don't like golf .  

TPBM  tried hang gliding.


----------



## LPBeier

Wanted to, but never did.

TPBM likes going to air shows

(LadyCook, I take it you don't like golf )


----------



## suziquzie

only been to 1 but I'd go again!

TPBM hasn't eaten since 7 a.m. and is STARVING!!!


----------



## luvs

i was asleep till later than 7, & i'm STARVING! 

person below me loves to sleep till at least 10.


----------



## suziquzie

ha!!! 6 am is noon to me! haven't slept past then in over a decade! don't really want to either..... 

TPBM smells beef and fire and LIKES IT!


----------



## LPBeier

No, nothing cooking at the moment but was thinking of talking DH into grilling burgers when he gets home!

TPBM is wondering what to have for supper


----------



## B'sgirl

No, I think I'll have buffalo wings. 

TPBM wants a pedicure.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and a manicure and a facial and a hair cut and a...... basically a full pampering makeover!!!!

TPBM would love a date night with their hubby


----------



## LadyCook61

that leaves me out, hubby is home 24/7 , I do not want a date night.

TPBM likes watching birds out the window.


----------



## suziquzie

yep they are fun. most times. 

TPBM needs to eat more fruit and veggies.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes that is true , I need to eat more fruit and veggies.

TPBM watches Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## deelady

yes once in awhile I'll catch it and get intrigued for awhile....

tpbm was proud of their cooking tonight!


----------



## LadyCook61

Hubby enjoyed my efforts .   
TPBM  loves animals.


----------



## luvs

i adore animals. 

person below me owns a kitty.


----------



## LPBeier

I was more proud of the fact that I didn't have to cook!

TPBM is a collector of ..... (fill in the blank)


----------



## meshoo96

a collector of disney.....

TPBM is sorry to see summer end so soon...


----------



## LPBeier

No, this year the summer has just been more of the same

TPBM is saying goodnight


----------



## suziquzie

how about good morning?

TPBM is feeling lazy this morning!


----------



## GrantsKat

I am , had a busy day yesturday

TPBM is gonna sit on the couch and eat ice cream all day!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't think I will be eating ice cream all day , I don't have any .

TPBM  reads Shakespeare.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont get to read much these days

TPBM knows how to crochet


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know how to crochet and I don't have the patience for it .  

TPBM tried skydiving.


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh NO!! lol Im afraid of heights

TPBM likes going to the beach


----------



## pdswife

I love the beach it my "place" to be me.

tpbm
got up way too early this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea, but Im used to it

TPBM has a big family


----------



## LadyCook61

I was raised in a big family, 3 sisters and 2 brothers. 

TPBM  likes camping.


----------



## suziquzie

i do but i dont get to. 

TPBM wants to go to work today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have enough "work" to do at home lol

TPBM needs to clean the bathrooms


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm I guess it  could use cleaning.

TPBM wants to go back to bed and sleep til tomorrow.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to lay in bed all day & do nothing, for at least one day, but Im afraid what my boys would do to my house if I did that lol

TPBM enjoys shopping


----------



## suziquzie

not lately, got nothing to shop with...

TPBM is good day.


----------



## GrantsKat

I am because Im not scrubbing the house like I should be lol 

TPBM has quiet in thier house


----------



## LadyCook61

If you mean no kids yelling etc , then it is quiet but there are 2 kittens chasing each other and wrestling right now.  

TPBM  needs time away from home.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but my oldest is starting kindergarten in 2 weeks, so maybe it will be quieter with only 2 here during the day

TPBM has a favorite cake recipe


----------



## LadyCook61

No favorite cake recipe, I like them all  

TPBM likes to eat at buffet restaurants.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, I like to make the salad bar my main course!

TPBM likes to fish


----------



## LadyCook61

I used to fish, when we had a boat in NJ .  

TPBM likes to bird watch.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes we just watched 3 little birds hatch & leave the nest! (I tried to get a pic, but the mommy bird kept buzzing past my head!)

TPBM likes hunting


----------



## suziquzie

never been, but I love when people hunt deer!
hate them buggers. They want to kill me on the hiway every weekend. 

TPBM is wearing a pink shirt.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, pink does not look good on me!

TPBM needs new clothes!


----------



## suziquzie

ya but I'm waiting til I lose a little more weight. 

TPBM should go outside.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have been outside and it is hot, humid and buggy. 

TPBM rather stay indoors and be cool with ac on.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, thats the way it is for the hot summer months around here

TPBM needs a new computer


----------



## LadyCook61

I could use a bigger and better desktop and laptop.

TPBM needs a new vacuum cleaner.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do need a new one, but it will have to wait

TPBM likes popcorn


----------



## luvs

i like movie theater popcorn with lotsa butter.

person below me wants to dine out tonite.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't dine out , I really prefer to eat at home , my own cooking.  

TPBM  hates diet soda.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do dislike the taste of the artificial sweetner

TPBM wants to bake something


----------



## LadyCook61

Maybe a bundt cake, if I can get enough energy to move... ugh

TPBM dislikes soap operas.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I watched them when I was a teenager, but I cant stand them now!

TPBM has a certain show they watch all the time


----------



## LadyCook61

Matter of fact , I do. On PBS on Saturdays, cooking shows-America's Test Kitchen, Lidia's , Ciao Italia.

TPBM likes Hallmark Hall of Fame movies.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but I dont get a chance to watch them often...I dont have any of that fancy recording stuff

TPBM likes Italian food


----------



## LadyCook61

Oh yes , I do like Italian food, could it because I am Italian ??  LOL

TPBM likes German food.


----------



## elaine l

My mother was German so YES>

TPBM just started a new thread


----------



## LadyCook61

Not very recently.  

TPBM likes Hungarian food.


----------



## elaine l

Never had it.

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LadyCook61

Not really hungry.

TPBM has been to Italy.


----------



## GrantsKat

No, never out of the country

TPBM has many nationalities


----------



## elaine l

In her dreams she has.

TPBM has been to every state on the East Coast


----------



## LadyCook61

not really, tho been to most of them and it wasn't even a vacation, was work related.

TPBM has ridden in a big truck (tractor )


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, my Dad was a truck driver, we would go to different states with him

TPBM has a big family


----------



## LadyCook61

I answered that one already lol .   

TPBM has been to the world's fair in 1964


----------



## elaine l

No but went to Expo 67

TPBM lives in a big city


----------



## LadyCook61

I live in the country.  

TPBM enjoys the zoo.


----------



## elaine l

Not crazy about animals.

TPBM loves sports


----------



## luvs

i love pittsburgh teams.

person below me is a steelers fan.


----------



## elaine l

No, Patriots fan.

TPBM likes to go for long drives


----------



## suziquzie

I do, I wish gas prices didn't make it undoable now. 

TPBM took a nice walk today.


----------



## elaine l

No walk today.  Busy packing and all that stuff.

TPBM wishes they were having Chinese food for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

oh gosh yes.... are you delivering???? 
 

TPBM wishes they could afford to cook the way they want to!


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I could afford the kitchen I want.  

TPBM needs a new deck.


----------



## elaine l

Well sort of true.  The deck that I want is way out of my price range right now.

TPBM has a new deck and it overlooks their beautiful gardens


----------



## suziquzie

like you wouldn't believe.... I have a back door that leads to a deck.... that isn't there. Previous owner tore it down and didn't put one back!!! 

TPBM is craving melty cheese.


----------



## elaine l

Cheese? Melty or anyway is fine.


TPBM  wants to curl up with a good book


----------



## DaveSoMD

YES I do!  

TPBM needs to mow their lawn this week.


----------



## elaine l

Not my job....haha

TPBM lives in the north


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, you don't get anymore north than this... ok maybe alaska.... or canada....

TPBM used to live somewhere else COMPLETELY different than where they live now.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes, I grew up in Upstate NY, very different. 

TPBM is watching it rain outside.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, the most beautiful day in weeks! 

TPBM is on a mission of some sort today!


----------



## babetoo

nope unless you count the mission to get well. lol

tpbm thinks tom crews is a jerk

babe


----------



## pdswife

kind of..but I do like his body!

TPBM
has a crush on Richard Gere


----------



## LadyCook61

no way , I don't like Richard Gere.

TPBM wants to rent some videos .


----------



## roadfix

No need for that, I have pirate satellite tv.

TPBM is currently preparing supper.


----------



## LadyCook61

had supper 4 hrs ago.  

TPBM does not have a decent lawn mower.


----------



## LPBeier

You are right and we don't need one - that's what we pay maintenance fees to our strata council for!

TPBM is having a quiet evening


----------



## babetoo

yes, i certainly am. need the rest.

tpbm makes the best cheese cake in town.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I do make good cheesecake.  

TPBM likes home made chicken noodle soup.


----------



## B'sgirl

yes!

TPBM likes blueberry jam.


----------



## LPBeier

It is my favourite!

TPBM makes their own jam


----------



## B'sgirl

In the process as we speak. 

TPBM likes to write.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I do.  I was studying to be a journalist and became a technical writer.  I have always wanted to write a novel and am in the (very slow) process of writing a cook book.

TPBM likes to read


----------



## pdswife

yes I do...but I'm too busy to read much...

TPBM
likes goodnite kisses


----------



## B'sgirl

You bet! And speaking of, I'm going to go get some!

TPBM had a fun day today.


----------



## suziquzie

Been awake for an hour.... not much fun yet!

TPBM is shaking off the sleepy....


----------



## GrantsKat

I am and I have to leave in an hour, school registration, hope they dont mind if Im late lol

TPBM has to go food shopping today!


----------



## suziquzie

yep, in about an hour, BY MYSELF when DH gets home! 

TPBM is usually late.


----------



## GrantsKat

Its hard not to be these days : (

TPBM is craving chicken fried steak!


----------



## suziquzie

Oh yeah babe!!!

TPBM wonders why they call my daughter legogirl around here.


----------



## elaine l

Not yet, too early

TPBM is going to do laundry


----------



## elaine l

I know why Suzie!

TPBM wants to know what you did with the lego?


----------



## suziquzie

would you believe the boys didn't want it back so its in my closet in her baby box?

TPBM is hungry!


----------



## GrantsKat

starving! just put a bagel in the toaster

TPBM has a long shopping list


----------



## suziquzie

thats funny, just took bagels out of the toaster. 
Long list, had to pick and choose, only $105 to spend this week. 
Wow that used to feed us for 2 weeks!!! 

TPBM likes abnormally strong coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

I used to, but the hubby likes it weak, so I have to compromise

TPBM is good at budgeting


----------



## pdswife

I used to be...but I've gotten worse.

TPBM
listens to music while
cleaning the house


----------



## suziquzie

better than screaming...

TPBM is not hungry anymore.


----------



## Elise

Yep I blast it so the wals are shaking, so I forget I'm actually doing a chore...

tpbm is going out this weekend


----------



## LPBeier

1.  I am not hungry any more 'cause I also had a bagel breakfast (are we in a rut?)
2.  I am visiting a friend on Saturday and then spending the rest of my weekend getting my house in order.

TPBM is tired and would love to go back to bed.


----------



## B'sgirl

Give me an hour and that will be the case for sure.

TPBM likes to eat quinoa.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, when I was special diets cook last year at a camp I cooked with it a lot (for the vegetarians and celiacs) and found it quite versatile and tasty

TPBM is having a specially good day today.


----------



## B'sgirl

LPBeier said:


> Yes, when I was special diets cook last year at a camp I cooked with it a lot (for the vegetarians and celiacs) and found it quite versatile and tasty
> 
> TPBM is having a specially good day today.



You cooked for celiacs? Man, pass on the recipes, my son has Celiac!

My day is not exactly special, but it's not bad either. 

TPBM likes family reunions.


----------



## suziquzie

They're ok. 

TPBM likes turkey.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like dark turkey meat. 

TPBM wishes the Library was open.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont go to the library...my children are LOUD lol

TPBM has to find a recipe asap


----------



## suziquzie

nah, not sure what I'm making yet!

TPBM was in a school recently!


----------



## GrantsKat

a VERY big one!!! SCARY lol

TPBM went food shopping today


----------



## suziquzie

yup. cupboards STILL empty tho!!

TPBM is watching cartoons.


----------



## GrantsKat

(oh I know how that is all too well!)

not watching but hearing

TPBM needs to make milkshakes for little people


----------



## suziquzie

no they dont deserve them.  

TPBM makes a whole lotta PB&J!!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do...

TPBM likes muffins


----------



## luvs

i love 'em.

peerson below me doesn't have enough cupboard space fer thier food!


----------



## GrantsKat

actually I dont have enough food in my cupboards, lol

TPBM is at home


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm always home .  

TPBM  needs more sleep.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, it seems I can never get enough

TPBM is baking muffins


----------



## luvs

yep! me & you both, those cheddar apple muffins that sound so delish!!

person below me bakes new york times bread.


----------



## GrantsKat

(Im making them also!!)
I will be next week for the first time!

TPBM has the day off form work


----------



## suziquzie

uh, I think so,but it sure seems like alot of work still!

TPBM just had a thunderstorm.


----------



## elaine l

No thunder but boy did it rain

TPBM hasn't had to water her flowers all summer


----------



## B'sgirl

Ha! It has only rained once all summer, so I do a lot of watering, and still have dead flowers.

TPBM is very drowsy right now.


----------



## suziquzie

nah, just a little bored and HUNGRY!

TPBM should clean but is not going to.


----------



## LadyCook61

There's always cleaning to do... 

TPBM craving a real gooey pizza.


----------



## elaine l

Well I should set the table and get appetizers ready before all the kids and my dad arrive.

TPBM used to babysit for $.50 an hour


----------



## B'sgirl

For free, for my mother. My little sis is 8 years younger than me. And I'm babysitting for free today, for a friend.

TPBM wants a new computer.


----------



## suziquzie

no, but $1 per hour per kid. 
boy I wish thats all they charged now!!

TPBM loves fried potatoes.


----------



## LadyCook61

let me think, it's been over 50 years since I babysat the neighbor's kids. I can't remember what I was paid.  

TPBM likes photographing animals.


----------



## elaine l

Anything fried!

TPBM children are all grown up


----------



## suziquzie

yeah I wish. 

TPBM is still hungry.


----------



## elaine l

Not hungry at all.

TPBM is having pesto tonight


----------



## suziquzie

gee, how'd you guess!

TPBM will wrap up thier summer soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Yup, the rest of my summer will be spent getting used to my brand new knee!  

TPBM likes vanilla ice cream best


----------



## suziquzie

sure, but only if you cover it with chocolate! 
 

TPBM is making pasta for dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

no, meatloaf

TPBM likes to have the TV or radio on for noise if there is no one else around


----------



## LadyCook61

I made egg noodles with chicken and peas, does that count?

TPBM likes chocolate pudding.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, even if they ARE around!

TPBM can't resist meat and potatoes.


----------



## LadyCook61

It's potatoes I like more than meat and pasta... 

TPBM likes Angel food cake.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, with chocolate whipped cream frosting!

TPBM doesn't need to count calories


----------



## LadyCook61

I should count calories but at my age, I don't care.   
TPBM likes  Lasagna


----------



## luvs

i love lasagna!

person below me likes veggie lasagna.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do!

TPBM likes French food.


----------



## suziquzie

i cant say I'm not.... but cant say I am either!

TPBM wants more grocery money.


----------



## LPBeier

Double would be nice!

TPBM is a good bargain hunter


----------



## suziquzie

only when I have to be.... otherwise I'm too dang busy!!

TPBM wants a nap.


----------



## LPBeier

That would be nice, but I have to start getting dinner ready

TPBM has already done dinner


----------



## suziquzie

yep, ate early, I was starving. stops the 5:00 screaming fot from legogirl too. 

TPBM is going to sign off for awhile.


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, going to get dinner then have to go shopping for pre-surgery stuff.

TPBM will be here tomorrow


----------



## babetoo

lordy i sure hope so 

tpbm loves geese

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I like to see the geese in my yard.  

TPBM likes animals but don't like reptiles.


----------



## B'sgirl

I like reptiles. They are all I was allowed growing up. I had lizards and turtles instead of dogs and hamsters.

TPBM is excited for DH to come home.


----------



## suziquzie

no he works overnights, he's here and sleepin'. 

TPBM has kids playing outside.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but they aren't mine LOL!! We live in a complex and for some reason the kids like to hang outside our fence and tease the dogs!

TPBM likes broccoli


----------



## luvs

with cheese, yeah.

person below me has cable.


----------



## LadyCook61

we have cable for internet but not for tv, only basic channels. 

TPBM likes turnips.


----------



## suziquzie

haven't had many but I dont remember refusing them ever.... 

TPBM is in pajamas.


----------



## babetoo

no p.j. but do have a night shirt on. 
tpbm thinks nancy grace is tacky,tacky,tacky

babe


----------



## pdswife

and gross beyond compare.

TPBM
is late for dinner


----------



## elaine l

already had dinner with the whole family.  Was great.

TPBM is ready for bed


----------



## pdswife

yes..but since it's only 6, I think Ihave to wait for a bit.

TPBM
is getting a hight number of posts ever minute


----------



## elaine l

hahaha Yes she is.

TPBM has big plans for tomorrow


----------



## pdswife

going to work early and staying late... 

TPBM
has a family that
she loves


----------



## elaine l

yes love them very much

TPBM loves their job


----------



## pdswife

Like the job..not the company or the way it's managed

TPBM
is going on vacation soon


----------



## elaine l

tomorrow in fact..

tpbm already went on vacation


----------



## pdswife

yes but am ready to go again

TPBM
will tell me where they are going


----------



## elaine l

They are going to Prince Edward's Island.

TPBM wants a postcard


----------



## pdswife

That would be very nice.

TPBM
is almost to 1000!!!!!!


----------



## elaine l

true!

TPBM is pooping out


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm already popped.

TPBM
has brown hair


----------



## elaine l

Dark brown

TPBM has blonde hair?


----------



## pdswife

every once in awhile...lol

TPBM
likes the beach


----------



## elaine l

Love the beach on sunny day.

TPBM likes the sound of rain on her roof


----------



## pdswife

I'd better.  We live in Seattle....

TPBM
has a puppy dog


----------



## LadyCook61

no puppy here, just 2 kittens and 3 cats and a dog.


----------



## goboenomo

no because the snake doesn't speak german

TPBM is going somewhere fun this weekend


----------



## suziquzie

No I never get to go anywhere.  

TPBM got up early to do something nice for someone else.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, Id rather stay up late & do something nice...Im not a morning person lol

TPBM has  good plans for today


----------



## suziquzie

not really. breakfast, a walk, hope my boss calls and says to come in tomorrow. 

TPBM needs that coffee!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, coffee is a must, on my second cup now : )

TPBM has a booboo


----------



## suziquzie

only one thats buggin' me right now. 

TPBM needs to take the garbage to the curb today.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes the trash needs to go out today but we dont have curbs,lol....just grass

TPBM can speak a language other than English


----------



## pdswife

I can ask where the beach and the bathroom are in Spanish...does that count. lol

TPBM
Has been at DC for under a year


----------



## GrantsKat

for under 2 months lol

TPBM has the day off today


----------



## pdswife

no... going in early and have to work late.

TPBM
is late for a trip to the dentist


----------



## GrantsKat

no dentist for me

TPBM enjoys thunderstorms


----------



## suziquzie

yep if they aren't scary ones!

TPBM is cookin' up a storm today for no reason at all.


----------



## B'sgirl

I will be shortly, but I have a reason. 

TPBM is traveling this weekend.


----------



## suziquzie

yep 20 miles each way 3 days in a row... to work!

TPBM likes to camp.


----------



## B'sgirl

Yes!

TPBM needs to put the groceries away.


----------



## luvs

oh, yeah! problem is, we're lacking space!

person below me needs to vacuum.


----------



## babetoo

you must have a spy in my house. been sick, everything is a mess. granddaughter is coming tomorrow to vacuum for me.

tpbm has big plans for Christmas

babe


----------



## suziquzie

oh geez please dont start christmas yet, I have to figure out back to school clothes first!!!

TPBM has to run to the store for 1 thing for dinner.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes,  if you count having to go get the propane tank for the grill refilled. 

TPBM has a pile of magazines they need to read.


----------



## pdswife

yes, too many.

TPBM
is glad new people are joining the game


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, it is always nice to have new creativity!

TPBM is looking forward to the end of the work week.


----------



## B'sgirl

You bet! 

TPBM likes to play Ultimate Frisbee.


----------



## LPBeier

No, can't even play regular frisbee at the moment!

TPBM wants to have a picnic this weekend


----------



## deelady

no, we have a pretty busy weekend ahead (going to Amish town)

TPBM feels a cold coming on


----------



## GrantsKat

no cold for me

TPBM is excited about going back to work


----------



## B'sgirl

Going back? I'm always working! No, actually I don't have a job outside the home. I might be excited about going back in 25 years or so. I do miss teaching sometimes.

TPBM wants to redecorate.


----------



## deelady

more like remodel not redecorate, we want to expand our kitchen.

TPBM is lovin being lazy right now!


----------



## LPBeier

Redecorate, rennovate, relocate....any or all of the above!
And I am happy being lazy!

TPBM is happy with their home the way it is.


----------



## GrantsKat

eh, it could use an update!

TPBM has to figure out what to make for dinner


----------



## deelady

I think I'll have someone else make it!!

TPBM is looking at their little one like they are from mars!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I often do! you just have to wonder whats going throught thier lil brains!

TPBM cant wait for winter


----------



## LPBeier

I can't wait for autumn, but winter can stay away forever!

TPBM skis or snowboards


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not good at any cold weather sports lol

TPBM would like to be more athletic


----------



## B'sgirl

Yeah, or at least more in-shape. 

TPBM likes their next door neighbors.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I only have one neighbor ( I live in the boonies!) and they are ok, lol

TPBM likes flying in a plane


----------



## LPBeier

I do, just haven't done it for a long time!

TPBM has flown in a helicopter.


----------



## B'sgirl

I wish! And my kid would absolutely love it! Well, he might be scared of the noise, but he'd sure love to see it up close!

TPBM wants to write a recipe book.


----------



## babetoo

i would love to write one but have no clue where to start.

tpbm goes to farmers market once a week

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I go more often than that when I can.

(Babe, you can help me with my cookbook if you like....I am kinda stalled on it!)

TPBM is afraid of spiders


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Actually I go more often than that when I can.
> 
> (Babe, you can help me with my cookbook if you like....I am kinda stalled on it!)
> 
> TPBM is afraid of spiders


 
i would be glad to help LP what kind is it or is it just a general one. 

i am not afraid of spiders, just don't tangle with them. 

tpbm loves peanut butter

babe


----------



## deelady

I like peanut butter but I wouldnt say it was a passion of mine!

tpbm would like a glass of wine right now!


----------



## babetoo

would love to have a glass of wine. probably not the best thing for blood sugar or cold meds.

tpbm would like to see a stage play

babe


----------



## LPBeier

oh, yes, haven't been to one in years.

TPBM cries at sad movies


----------



## luvs

usually!!

person below me watched olympics today.


----------



## LPBeier

no, wanted to but kinda forgot!

TPBM likes the winter olympics better than the summer


----------



## suziquzie

I like parts of both

TPBM thinks I should quit yaking and go bake dem bagels!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I like hearing you yak suzi!!lol

TPBM wants a storm to roll through


----------



## LPBeier

No storms, please.  No major heat either, just nice pleasant days!

TPBM hasn't taken summer holidays yet!


----------



## GrantsKat

if that means a vacation,then no lol

TPBM had a good breakfast


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, as a matter of fact I did and am still enjoying my cup of tea!

TPBM WISHES they could take a vacation!


----------



## meshoo96

definitely need one....

TPBM hates getting the silent treatment from a loved one


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes......drives me nuts!

TPBM loves walks in the summer rain


----------



## babetoo

we very very rarely have summer rain.

tpbm has to much to do today

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and no.  There is lots I could do but I choose not to!

TPBM will watch a movie tonight


----------



## redkitty

Nope, going out tonight!

TPBM will see family on Sunday.


----------



## LPBeier

No, saw some family today.

TPBM is watching the Olympics


----------



## babetoo

nope, actually slept most of the day.

babe
tpbm likes the ballet

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I got to see the Kirov Ballet during Expo 86

TPBM enjoys musical theatre


----------



## quicksilver

Not so much. Opera either. Symphonies & Ballets - very much.                                                                      

        TPBM wants a weekend do over...........................


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes! I worked in the yard all weekend and I want a do over. 

TPBM had their dinner plans rained out.


----------



## texasgirl

If I  were cooking outside, it may have. Not raining yet, but on the way.

TPBM wishes the weekend wouldn't end yet.


----------



## pdswife

yes you are right.

TPBM
Had a good time last night


----------



## Linda123

Yes - had a great night

TPBM has been organizing kitchen cabinets off and on all day.


----------



## pdswife

no but I washed the kitchen floor....

TPBM
has had a nice weekend


----------



## suziquzie

Not really, but not miserable either. 

TPBM is not cool with Monday.


----------



## kitchenelf

You are so very right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is ready for bed!


----------



## suziquzie

no I need some chill time first. 

TPBM has been very upset very recently.


----------



## kitchenelf

Again, right on the money!

TPBM has a hair appointment this week.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right. an appointment with myself to pull it out some more maybe.....

TPBM is eating something they shouldn't right now.


----------



## babetoo

no, just had a Popsicle can't taste much of anything.

tpbm is coming down with a cold

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no, and I hope you aren't getting (or staying) sick!!

TPBM wants to win the lottery.


----------



## GrantsKat

At this point I NEED to....

TPBM had a good weekend


----------



## suziquzie

ok I guess. 

TPBM was rudely awakened by a little person.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, he was having a bad dream and was yelling "no I want that, I want that!"

TPBM enjoys the extra hours at work


----------



## suziquzie

i haven't "officially" got them yet. I'm getting peeved. i was filling in for my MIL last monday, friday I helped with a huge load of dough (she does my same job m-f). 

TPBM is chilly this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

(sorry to hear that!)
not chilly here : (

TPBM is watching cartoons


----------



## suziquzie

of course! it's not morning without the backyardigans!

TPBM has had to put out kid fires already this morning.


----------



## quicksilver

Nope. Just a barking session between weiner dog and the *BIG BAD GARBAGE TRUCK*.

TPBM can't decide on hot or iced coffee......................


----------



## suziquzie

oh ALWAYS hot in the morning!!

TPBM loves where their house is but not the house so much.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea, trying to divide ONE toy among THREE kids!!!

TPBM needs some breakfast


----------



## GrantsKat

lol see what happens when I step away to stop a fight : )


----------



## suziquzie

Exactly! threaten to cut it in 3 pieces.  
carry on!


----------



## GrantsKat

not crazy about the house or location at this moment

TPBM needs to weed the garden


----------



## suziquzie

yep. lots. and water. i'm a slacker. 

TPBM has no watermelon yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope! its our first time growing them so I will be surprised if I get one!!                      

TPBM needs a massage


----------



## suziquzie

only from DH, I dont like strangers touching me. creeps me out.  

TPBM needs a shower!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but I have to wait for the "right" time : (

TPBM is having twins for dinner!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I don't think so....

TPBM
got up earlier than they have liked


----------



## GrantsKat

actually yes I did : (

TPBM is feeling better today


----------



## pdswife

Weekends are good for the soul.

TPBM
would love some hme made strawberry jam


----------



## LPBeier

As long as I don't have to make it!

TPBM isn't working today.


----------



## GrantsKat

no work outside of the home!

TPBM is relaxing again


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to.  Packing my hospital bag and making notes for DH and the borderso the place doesn't fall apart while I am gone LOL!

TPBM sometimes wishes they DID have an outside job!


----------



## LadyCook61

Sometimes I do.

TPBM wishes it would stop raining.


----------



## GrantsKat

no rain here...I wish it would though

TPBM is baking today


----------



## LPBeier

no, I have hung up my apron and oven mitts for awhile!

TPBM will bake some cookies for their kiddos!


----------



## B'sgirl

Sometime, but not today. Baking gluten-free cookies just isn't as fun. 

TPBM needs to brush their teeth.


----------



## suziquzie

i could, but did this morning already.

TPBM took a walk today.


----------



## GrantsKat

no walk yet...

TPBM has some peace & quiet


----------



## suziquzie

just a smidge!!! I'll take it though! 

TPBM has been cooking ALOT more since joining this site.


----------



## LadyCook61

no more than usual.

TPBM photographs in the rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont, the storms around here scare me!

TPBM owns farm animals


----------



## suziquzie

nope. I think I want some Llamas though.... and chickens..... 
 

TPBM doesn't care for horses.


----------



## blissful

Not with or without steak sauce. 

Wishes they went to AZ on vacation with me.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to vacation on AZ

TPBM  has a truck


----------



## LadyCook61

we have 3 pickup trucks , only one works .

TPBM knows how to play golf.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. dont know, dont care. 

TPBM can't decide how to fix thier potatoes tonight either.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont, well except for mini-golf!

TPBM has family in Europe


----------



## GrantsKat

ugh!

Im putting taters in my fritatta!

TPBM should roast taters on the grill


----------



## suziquzie

I do believe I should. everything else is going on there, no sense running stairs!

TPBM is hungry for dinner now.


----------



## LadyCook61

I am hungry for dinner, which will be leftover pasta and meatballs.

TPBM likes ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## LPBeier

I love ice cream but don't really care for sandwiches of any kind!

TPBM loves pineapple milkshakes!


----------



## suziquzie

never had one, but I'd try it!

TPBM has the grill started.


----------



## miniman

No.

TPBM is ready to go to bed.


----------



## suziquzie

I am, but the rest of my world is not!!!

TPBM wishes they could cook all the time.


----------



## LadyCook61

cook all the time?? I don't think so.  

TPBM  wants to play badminton.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> cook all the time?? I don't think so.
> 
> TPBM wants to play badminton.


 
now that is really funny, me? lol

tpbm is getting tired

babe


----------



## suziquzie

yep. not sure why I signed back on here, I'm very sleepy!!

TPBM is not very sleepy but going to bed anyway.


----------



## LadyCook61

I am sleepy, just had a mug of Hot Chocolate. 

TPBM hopes it is nice out on Tuesday.


----------



## suziquzie

its supposed to rain this morning, hope it skips so we can walk again. 

TPBM still has thier jammies on.


----------



## miniman

No, its lunch time here.

TPBM is watching the rain fall and fall.


----------



## suziquzie

I can't quite see it yet, too dark, but I can hear it! 

TPBM needs rain anyway.


----------



## miniman

No, we are having a wet August - not as bad aas last year, but not nice for the holidays.

TPBM is in a quiet house.


----------



## suziquzie

just me and the weatherman. ahhhh......
TPBM is not at home.


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh Im home...listening to LOUD monster trucks...blah

TPBM is getting a headache!


----------



## suziquzie

not yet. rainy day, cant walk, gonna get one soon!

TPBM is waiting for someone to show up with an ingredient for breakfast.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope and my van has a flat, so looks like Im stuck here for now with the ingredients I have! 

TPBM is cooking something yummy for breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

yup. waffles and waiting on the bacon. 

TPBM loves bacon!


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh my,I could eat it every day!!! 

TPBM has a swing set in the yard


----------



## pdswife

No ...but I have a momma deer and two baby fawns..

TPBM
NEEDS coffee to start EVERY day


----------



## GrantsKat

(what a site that must be!)
yes I NEED coffee EVERY morning...otherwise Im a big monster!! lol

TPBM is getting ready for another day of work!


----------



## quicksilver

miniman said:


> No, we are having a wet August - not as bad aas last year, but not nice for the holidays.


 
(What holidays are you celebrating, miniman?)

Needs coffee...........
Don't need it but Love it...................................

TPBM has these huge (about 3" long & as fat as your thumb), crispy looking, yellow, orange and green grasshoppers, this year in large numbers, more than any year seen before......................YIK!


----------



## pdswife

No but I wish I had one or two just so I could see them...

TPBM
needs to stop at the grocery store for milk


----------



## GrantsKat

yup I need to buy milk just about everyday!

TPBM lives near Seattle


----------



## quicksilver

pdswife said:


> No but I wish I had one or two just so I could see them...
> 
> TPBM
> needs to stop at the grocery store for milk


 
Oh boy, I could send a couple dead ones to you, no problem.                                      
Yes. Milk, and about 30 other things, but will wait til Thursday, so I can run all errands at once.....

TPBM.........washes &/or waxes their baby/car every week, without fail............(me? once or twice a season, weither it needs it or not........)


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know when my car was washed last.  

TPBM needs to wake up with a cup of coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, usually 2!

TPBM is baking today


----------



## quicksilver

Only in the sun, if I choose to go out to walk weinerdog................

TPBM needs to send me home grown tomatoes..............


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont have any tomatoes, but I may have watermelon someday.....

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## LadyCook61

I do need a haircut.

TPBM has sister who is a hairdresser.


----------



## suziquzie

I dont have a sister.  

TPBM is having a little quiet. finally.


----------



## miniman

No. Two kids with the video blaring out a musical animated dog film.

TPBM is enjoying a nice glass of wine


----------



## suziquzie

I wish. Havent had any wine in weeks!! 

TPBM is disappointed with the garden's yield this summer.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes I am. It has been pathetic compared to previous year.  

TPBM needs to go feed their pet.


----------



## suziquzie

do the fishies count? then yes.....

TPBM needs to feed the kiddos too!


----------



## LadyCook61

my kiddos are the furry kind and they have been just fed.

TPBM got a haircut from sister.


----------



## B'sgirl

I wouldn't let my sister near my hair with a pair of scissors! 

TPBM is about to go on a bus ride.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, haven't been on a bus in years, dont miss it. 

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## LadyCook61

just ate some black grapes, yummy.

TPBM needs to make supper.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, workin on it!

TPBM is watching it rain.


----------



## babetoo

lordy i wish , no rain for so calif. sunny and very warm and hotter coming for the week-end.

tpbm has an aching back

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

yeah aching back and aching feet. 

TPBM ate supper already.


----------



## suziquzie

chewing as we speak. 

TPBM is waiting for something....


----------



## DaveSoMD

Waiting for dinner to cook

TPBM likes science fiction.


----------



## quicksilver

Only the bazaar sci-fi that i'm gonna win the $30 million Fla. lotto tomorrow night............................


TPBM needs to clean their gutters............................
​


----------



## LadyCook61

hubby needs to clean the gutters.. not my job lol

TPBM needs to get gas for the car.


----------



## suziquzie

DH gasses the car during the week. My turn on Sunday.

TPBM has breakfast figured out.


----------



## LadyCook61

breakfast? not really. Whatever I feel like eating or cooking. 

TPBM likes frozen grapes.


----------



## babetoo

my granddaughter loves em, me not so much.

tpbm is glad the day is almost over

babe


----------



## pdswife

yes, it's been long and busy and hard.

TPBM
Is already ready for Saturday!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know what Saturday will bring. 

TPBM just wants to rest.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, but I always waste rest time with SLEEP!!!

TPBM had some rain today.


----------



## roadfix

Never rains in Southern California....

TPBM is watching the Olympics on tv right now.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, the early news before I pass out! 

TPBM chewed a fingernail off WAY too short and it hurts!!!!


----------



## middie

Not recently.

Tpbm will be watching the meteor shower tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I dont think I could stay up that late without a few friends, a bonfire, and some alcohol!!!

TPBM needs a break.


----------



## LadyCook61

no meteor shower here, too cloudy.

TPBM likes Sunflowers.


----------



## pdswife

yes..I do.

TPBM
is waiting for hubby to come home


----------



## suziquzie

no he just left.  

TPBM has a dead cell phone spot right at the computer.


----------



## LadyCook61

he is home... 24/7   
TPBM wishes some time contemplate things.


----------



## pdswife

no... I have enough time to do that

TPBM
needs a change of daily life


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do need a change for good things to happen.
TPBM wants a motorcycle.


----------



## middie

No but I do like riding on them

Tpbm has had a long day


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, stuck inside all day. ick. 

TPBM has a day off tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

no but I may quit tomorrow

TPBM
is already in their pjs


----------



## suziquzie

yep. since 7:00 when the thunder rolled in. 

TPBM is ready to chill.


----------



## pdswife

going to bed in five minutes

TPBM
will be out of bed before me


----------



## suziquzie

now there's a trick question..... by who's clock?? 

TPBM sleeps WELL!


----------



## pdswife

I used too... now not so good.

TPBM
will have to find someone else to play with...cuz, I'm gone.

(nighty night!!)


----------



## suziquzie

go already!!!! 

TPBM will not be Trish.


----------



## GrantsKat

No Im not Trish!!!

TPBM is already busy this AM


----------



## pdswife

busy getting ready to get busy lol

TPBM
can hear the tv in the background noise of her home


----------



## GrantsKat

I hear Clifford the big red dog!lol

TPBM needs more coffee


----------



## quicksilver

Nope.  TV in the foreground, lawnmower, edger, and weedwacker in the backround.                               

TPBM has a shortcut to making easy cinnamin rolls......



​


----------



## pdswife

lol  yep I do.  

TPBM
would love one of those cinnamin rolls right about now


----------



## LadyCook61

a shortcut? hmm how about buying them ready made ? lol

TPBM needs to do food shopping.


----------



## pdswife

I'll be stopping on my way home as a matter of fact.

TPBM
needs ink for the printer


----------



## GrantsKat

not yet, but soon Im sure

TPBM has a yummy dinner planned


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no idea what I am making , probably have leftovers.

TPBM needs to grind some chicken in food grinder.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would if I had a grinder lol

TPBM has fresh flowers in thier home


----------



## pdswife

No..venison in the freezer though that I could grind.

TPBM
remembers the first kiss


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm not really. 

TPBM had a bad childhood.


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm I wouldn't say fond but I did love my parents.  

TPBM has lots of siblings.


----------



## GrantsKat

not bad, but my parents did have to work alot

TPBM has fond memories of thier parents


----------



## GrantsKat

Between both parents 2 marriages each, there are 7 of us all together, 2 boys & 5 girls

TPBM has children


----------



## LadyCook61

I have 2 married sons, 4 grandchildren. 
TPBM has never been on a cruise.


----------



## GrantsKat

I was when I was little,but I dont remember it

TPBM has family in Europe


----------



## LadyCook61

My ancestors came from Italy but I don't know of any living family in Europe.

TPBM has been to Gettysburg, Pa.


----------



## GrantsKat

Yes my parents took us there when we were little

TPBM has lived in different states


----------



## LadyCook61

Only lived in NJ and PA. 

TPBM does not travel much.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, not lately, its not in the budget : (

TPBM has a birdbath in thier yard


----------



## LadyCook61

matter of fact, I have 3 in the yard.   one on a pedestal, one on a table and one on the ground. 

TPBM has lots of bird feeders.


----------



## GrantsKat

I only have one so far & the squirrels keep getting into it!

TPBM has a garden


----------



## LadyCook61

a flower garden, no veggies.  squirrels drink from my bird bath too but that is okay. 

TPBM has a food processor with 8 different cutting discs.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have a food processor but I dont think I have that many discs

TPBM has a bread machine


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do have a bread machine but hardly use it, I prefer the oven .  

TPBM has artistic talent.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I can draw a little

TPBM sews


----------



## LadyCook61

I used to sew.  

TPBM has an embroidery machine.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont, but I do have a few needlpoint projects that I havent finished

TPBM likes garlic!


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I like garlic. 

TPBM likes onions .


----------



## GrantsKat

garlic & onions, a great combo!!

TPBM likes candy


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I like candy.  

TPBM likes blood orange.


----------



## GrantsKat

you know Ive never had one...I cant find them around here either!

TPBM has been married a long time


----------



## LadyCook61

yes , married too long , will be 26 yrs in Nov. tho together for 29 yrs.  Married to #2  

TPBM wishes for a maid.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would LOVE a maid lol

TPBM enjoys cleaning


----------



## suziquzie

only if it stays clean for a minute. its not today. 

TPBM is going bananas.


----------



## GrantsKat

not going...already  GONE

TPBM went for a walk today


----------



## LadyCook61

only walk I did was in the grocery store.

TPBM has plans for nice dinner today.


----------



## blissful

sure, but no idea what to make

TPBM wears red lipstick.
(edited)


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't wear lipstick at  all.  

TPBM likes apples.


----------



## suziquzie

I like tart ones, not sweet like red delicious. they are not delicious. 

TPBM will have rice with dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

probalby not since i just started making a double batch of bread

TPBM has been busy today


----------



## suziquzie

a little.... just chores, a walk, then MIL came to get Jacob to shop for school clothes. I love that she does that but I feel like such a loser when I cant do it myself..... 

TPBM has a MIL better than her own mom!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, hubbys mom died when he was 14 and mine is gone too, my kids have no grandparents, stinks : (

TPBM is making a yummy dinner


----------



## suziquzie

aw, sorry, that stinks. I didnt really either..
I hope dinner is good, hoping grilled / smoked turkey meat wont overpower turkey ala king! 

TPBM did not manage a shower yet today.


----------



## GrantsKat

(I bet it will make it even better!!)
ya know I havent had one & now that my 2 yr old is napping I should BUT my breads about to go in the oven, so I have to wait till hubby gets home >:{

TPBM is expecting rain


----------



## suziquzie

cant tell, its raining just south of here, not sure I'll get any today. 

TPBM is watching "A Goofy Movie"


----------



## GrantsKat

no, Drake & Josh :/

TPBM wears lots of makeup! lol


----------



## suziquzie

not lots, there is not much you could do to help this face!!!!! 

TPBM needs to change thier shirt.


----------



## GrantsKat

(stop, you look pretty in the pics you posted on here!!)
yeah I'll do that when I shower

TPBM smells garlicky bread baking!


----------



## suziquzie

I wish. all I can smell is the muffins I make at work on weekends.... MIL brought some up with her after work... I CANT GET AWAY!!!!!! 

TPBM has to go to the bank today.


----------



## LadyCook61

no need for the bank today.

TPBM is getting a delivery of 100 lbs of flour, 50 lb of bread flour and 50 lbs of All purpose.


----------



## suziquzie

not here! at work maybe... and about 600 lbs all high-gluten flour!  

TPBM loves to bake bread!


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like to bake bread . 

TPBM needs a new computer.


----------



## suziquzie

yes, among other things. 

TPBM plays board games often.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like board games .

TPBM likes tootsie roll pops.


----------



## suziquzie

not really, not chocolatey enuf!!!

TPBM is making dinner late.


----------



## LadyCook61

didn't *make* dinner, just heated up leftovers. 

TPBM likes Science programs.


----------



## babetoo

nope, give me a crime show anyday. 

babe

tpbm is having a wonderful day


----------



## LadyCook61

not really wonderful , have a bad sinus headache..

TPBM needs to get to bed early.


----------



## suziquzie

dont need to but going to. had enough of today. 

TPBM is stressed out big time.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea Id like the kids to go to sleep & Id like a drink...sadly neither is happening

TPBM would like some brandy : )


----------



## middie

No thank you

Tpbm is having a pretty good week so far


----------



## GrantsKat

its an ok week

TPBM has quiet in thier house


----------



## LadyCook61

yes it is quiet .

TPBM is going to read a book later.


----------



## babetoo

maybe

tpbm likes to dance

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no, I suck.  

TPBM is going to do dishes before they get too sleepy.


----------



## pdswife

can I eat dinner first?

TPBM
Is in a different time zone than I


----------



## LadyCook61

dishes are done. 

TPBM wishes for a new lens for camera.


----------



## pdswife

No.. the little cheap one I have is good enough

TPBM
Loves Starbucks


----------



## LadyCook61

never had starbucks coffee.

TPBM likes Gevalia coffee


----------



## suziquzie

lol never had gevalia. 

TPBM is gonna have ice cream!


----------



## middie

No but I'd like some

Tpbm doesn't want to work tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

i do want to, i need MONEY!!!

TPBM is going thru some stuff.....


----------



## GrantsKat

theres always something to deal with!

TPBM needs more coffee!


----------



## LadyCook61

I didn't have coffee yet this morning.

TPBM woke up tired.


----------



## pdswife

don't I always???

TPBM
likes afternoon better than
early morning


----------



## GrantsKat

mornings, afternoons,evenings .... they all seem to just roll into one LOL

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## suziquzie

i guess. more money, less kids. 

TPBM has kid baths to do today.


----------



## GrantsKat

they get baths everyday....they are lil piggies

TPBM is having a busy morning


----------



## suziquzie

as usual. DH is staying up mornings now, throws me off. 

TPBM is gonna hit the shower.


----------



## GrantsKat

no Im good till later!

TPBM can relax while hubbys around


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. they are all out in the garage buggin' him instead of me! 

TPBM is washing laundry.


----------



## GrantsKat

yikes you just reminded me that I have a pile to do!!

TPBM is BBQing this weekend


----------



## goboenomo

Quite possibly, I'm heading up to a cottage on Saturday, depends what were doing for dinner, and if I'll be needed to help.

TPBM just woke up, and doesnt want to be up.


----------



## suziquzie

no it seems i am ALWAYS awake. 

TPBM is being harassed for a snack.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol how the heck did you know that!!

TPBM is having a long day


----------



## suziquzie

no, just boring. I want to cook something, anything.... and have NO FOOD!

TPBM wants to own a grocery store.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I just want a money tree = )

TPBM needs to mop


----------



## suziquzie

its not sticky yet....  

TPBM wants a soda but has none cold.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol mine is)
Id prefer an ice cold beer, but have none of those either

TPBM needs a "date" nite


----------



## suziquzie

i think we need a date month.....  

TPBM got nothing cool in the mail today.


----------



## GrantsKat

just bills!

TPBM has nice neighbors


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm I guess so, tho her dogs run loose on our property . 

TPBM needs more sleep.


----------



## GrantsKat

I always need more sleep

TPBM can see the butterflies in the yard


----------



## LadyCook61

yes there were 3 around earlier. 

TPBM does not miss winter.


----------



## GrantsKat

I miss it until I take a trip to NY in the winter! : )

TPBM has a favorite season


----------



## suziquzie

no and it keeps threatening to come back soon. 

TPBM doesn't mind shoveling snow.


----------



## LadyCook61

I hate shoveling snow.  
TPBM likes Spring and Summer and Autumn better.


----------



## suziquzie

yep. winter is not for me. 

TPBM wants to come over for dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

I would like to come over for dinner. What time should I be there ?


----------



## suziquzie

can you get here by 5 and promise not to make faces if my 1st attempt at gnocchi turns ugly?? 

TPBM cooks when bored.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do cook when bored sometimes , other times I bake.

TPBM likes red leaf lettuce.


----------



## suziquzie

i'll eat about any lettuce! 

TPBM never watches cartoons.


----------



## LadyCook61

got that right ! 

TPBM is drowsy from sinus meds.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, i'm not on drugs. (contrary to popular belief!) 
 

TPBM has dinner planned.


----------



## LadyCook61

Dinner ? hmm not really.  Too tired and upset to think about dinner.

TPBM wants take out food.


----------



## suziquzie

no i wanna cook. I'm bored. 

tpbm is sick of being sick.


----------



## LadyCook61

I am tired of being tired and in pain .

TPBM wants to meet DC friends in person.


----------



## suziquzie

yep there's quite a few! 

TPBM has a list of them also.


----------



## LadyCook61

no list .  
TPBM has a pasta drying rack hubby made.


----------



## luvs

huh-uh.

person below me likes to bake more than cook.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like both equally.  

TPBM likes to sit and do nothing.


----------



## suziquzie

not really. i think i have a.d.d.

TPBM likes to try new foods, not wierd foods.


----------



## LadyCook61

what may be weird to me , may be normal to you, however,  I would not try snake , cow cheeks and stuff like that.  

TPBM  likes Thai food.


----------



## luvs

love thai! 

person below me owns a kitty.


----------



## LadyCook61

3 cats and 2 kittens.

TPBM hates housework.


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont mind. just bugs me to do the same thing i just did yesterday. 

TPBM screwed up dinner ROYALLY!


----------



## LadyCook61

I have not messed up dinner, royally or otherwise.  

TPBM likes mac and cheese.


----------



## luvs

i love macaroni & cheese with whipping cream & lotsa cheddar!!

person below me is following olympics!


----------



## suziquzie

kind of. when i can. I cant follow my own thoughts lately....

TPBM is not having dessert.


----------



## luvs

nah. i ate a cut of pizza when i wasn't hungry& my stomach's none too thankful. 

person below me loves chocolate.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like chocolate .
TPBM likes cherries.


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah, bring 'em on!! 

TPBM is going to work on some crafts tonight.


----------



## LadyCook61

not working on crafts, but probably will read a book later.
TPBM has lots of fabrics for crafts.


----------



## suziquzie

yep. lots for baby boy stuff. can you tell its been sitting around awhile??? 

TPBM has a brand new barely used sewing machine.


----------



## pdswife

no but I have very very very old one that my grandfather restored...it's never been used ( by me at least).

TPBM
wants to go camping


----------



## suziquzie

sure when do we leave?

TPBM did not screw up dinner.


----------



## LadyCook61

didn't mess up dinner because I didn't make dinner .  
TPBM needs to get to bed ..


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> didn't mess up dinner because I didn't make dinner .
> TPBM needs to get to bed ..


 
body wise , yes i should go to bed. mind still wide awake

tpbm will make fudge at the drop of a hat.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

i would, but i shouldn't, so i dont! 

TPBM slept on the couch all night.... oops....


----------



## blissful

No oops about it, that's where I sleep!

TPBM collects jewelry.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol did you? Ive done that many times!!)
not last nite, but part of the nite before

TPBM has a stiff neck


----------



## suziquzie

can't tell about my neck yet, but my back sure is!!! 

TPBM used to have a waterbed.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, my sons would pop it in a minute & flood the house!

TPBM had lil ones in thier bed last nite


----------



## suziquzie

no, i only get one that comes in, but i was on the couch.... so he slept with his brother..... 

TPBM needs to make the coffee yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

Ive had 3 cups already!

TPBM has a special day coming up


----------



## suziquzie

um, its payday I guess thats special!!! 

TPBM didn't get married in a church.


----------



## LadyCook61

1st marriage I got married in church,  2nd marriage not in church.  

TPBM has a sinus headache.


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont get sick until winter. then I get sick OF winter!

TPBM loves cherry tomatoes.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cherry tomatoes are nice but hard to pick out the seeds, I can't eat seeds.

TPBM has to take kittens to vet shortly.


----------



## GrantsKat

no vet for me

TPBM has to go meet a teacher today


----------



## LadyCook61

no teacher today .

TPBM has to go to dentist.


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> TPBM has to go meet a teacher today


 
YIKES! Even today that thought makes the pit of my stomach sink! Better you than me! NO!

TPBM just found a new place to walk doggie............


----------



## GrantsKat

no dentist!!!!

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LadyCook61

I am hungry but will wait til I return from dropping off kittens at the vet.  

TPBM will be anxious til kittens are back home again.


----------



## suziquzie

i will be anxious for them! 

TPBM can smell the coffee is almost ready....


----------



## GrantsKat

ugh...had 3 cups & my tummy isnt liking me for it!!

TPBM is ready for school to start


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah totally!!! day after labor day. 2 weeks?  

TPBM has all thier supplies for school ready.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I have to pick up some stuff today, still need to get clothes & shoes too, ugh....school starts next wed.

TPBM has more than one child in school


----------



## suziquzie

nope. nathan has 1 more year.  

TPBM is glad to talk to the teacher today.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes hopefully it will get ME over the firstday jitters!!!

TPBM could send her son to preschool


----------



## suziquzie

not unless i grow a money tree... i may hit my mom up for it tho, i'm worried i cant teach him enough myself before next fall. 

TPBM wouldn't go back to hi school for money!


----------



## GrantsKat

only if I could go back knowing what I know now lol

TPBM went to college


----------



## suziquzie

nope. and disappointent the heck outta my mother. oh well. only now know what I want to do anyway, it wouldv'e been a waste of $$ and time.

TPBM used to smoke.


----------



## GrantsKat

not used to, still do

TPBM married a high school sweetheart


----------



## suziquzie

yup. well not really a sweetheart. we are a long, sordid story.  

TPBM grew up with AWESOME italian food!


----------



## GrantsKat

no italians in my family but my Mom could make really good tomatoe sauce!

TPBM has many nationalities


----------



## pdswife

too many to list.  I just pretend to be Greek now.  It works.  lol

TPBM
will have a nice relaxing FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

i doubt it. 

TPBM wants to get out!


----------



## pdswife

get out of WORKING THIS JOB!!!   YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

TPBM
has a Zune music player


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont have anything fun besides knitting needles. and thats old people fun. 

TPBM does not quite get the point in the ban tpbm thread.


----------



## pdswife

naw...but it did make me laugh before it confused me..( didn't see the BAN part)

TPBM
misses being a child


----------



## miniman

I'm with you on that. Ithink it is rather negative.

TPBM is as happy as happy can be.


----------



## suziquzie

not much. my parents were stuffy. still are.


TPBM does not miss being a teenager.


----------



## pdswife

teen years were NOT fun.

TPBM
will let Miniman take the next turn


----------



## miniman

Here I am

TPBM is really happy at the moment.


----------



## pdswife

no. no. no I'm not.


TPBM
more than ready for the weekend


----------



## suziquzie

believe it or not,yes.

TPBM likes espresso.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, cappachino(sp?)

TPBM is really a man!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol, not sure now are ya? 

TPBM was just brought some pet grasshoppers.


----------



## GrantsKat

ick...no

TPBM likes bugs


----------



## suziquzie

not particularly. 

TPBM could be done with diapers and not miss them a bit.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup and save ALOT of money weekly!!

TPBM still has to make bottles


----------



## suziquzie

no mine all gave up bottles no problem. the nuk on the other hand......

tpbm is getting the moring headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup...too much screaming here

TPBM has siblings


----------



## suziquzie

just one. my brother is the golden child.

TPBM has to go soon.


----------



## GrantsKat

not till 11:30

TPBM has things to do


----------



## suziquzie

yes but not thrilled to do them!

TPBM is looking forward to the new tv season.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont get to watch much tv, besides kiddie shows!!

TPBM has a favorite show


----------



## suziquzie

a few, but greys anatomy and desperate housewives are on top. 

TPBM does crafts.


----------



## GrantsKat

when I get the time...I have many unfinished projects lol

TPBM procrastinates


----------



## suziquzie

i am an extremely good procrastinator!!! 

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## GrantsKat

no just had some toast & strawberry jelly

TPBM has a two-story home


----------



## suziquzie

yep. when we win the lottery it will be 4.000 square feet, all 1 level!!!

TPBM would love to travel.


----------



## LadyCook61

I am a homebody, not much for traveling. 

TPBM doesn't know what to make for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

I will, when we win the lottery after you! : )

TPBM gets bored easily


----------



## suziquzie

yep, I'm turning my failed gnocchi glop into potato pancakes.

TPBM will excuse me while i do a little work.


----------



## LadyCook61

sure you are excused.  

TPBM still has a sinus headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

not a sinus headache.....just one from too much chaos

TPBM has to leave soon


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm back from the vet .   

TPBM still didn't have coffee or breakfast yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

I had my coffee & toast

TPBM is  having a good breakfast


----------



## LadyCook61

not yet.. thinking what to eat .

TPBM will excuse me while I go find something to eat.


----------



## GrantsKat

I sure will : )

TPBM is busy


----------



## LadyCook61

not busy now .

TPBM likes rutabaga .


----------



## B'sgirl

I've never had it, maybe I should try.

TPBM has lots of family coming tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61

not me, going to a funeral on Monday , there will lots of family there. 

TPBM likes choc. chip cookies.


----------



## luvs

i love em, especially chewy,  'cept i don't eat chocolate cause of its caffeine.

person below me likes corner brownies more than center brownies.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like the whole pan of brownies.  

TPBM likes fennel.


----------



## babetoo

not at all

tpbm is very tired

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I am tired but have to leave in 25 min to pick up my furbabies (got neutered) at the vet.  

TPBM likes sweet peppers.


----------



## quicksilver

Oh yeh, especially when you cut into one. They smell so fresh. I love italian frying peppers too. Unfortunately, neither like me though. Burrrrrrp!

TPBM feels like a nap is going to take over....................


​


----------



## kitchenelf

Truer words have never been said - my eyes are so heavy!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is planning on cooking a wonderful Sunday dinner!


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no idea about Sunday's dinner .  

TPBM keeps dozing off .


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I have no idea about Sunday's dinner .
> 
> TPBM keeps dozing off .


 
i wish, so tired from coughing, but can't sleep.

tpbm is going to the movies this afternoon

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't been to the movies in years.  

TPBM just had supper.


----------



## quicksilver

OMG, no. I haven't even noticed the time til I just read the above. We had bad lightening and torrental rain storm earlier and lost power for about 1 1/2 hrs. So I didn't plan on having power so no dinner plan either.
No excuse now, dang it. 

TPBM's electricity goes out at least 6-7 times a month too.....                                                                             

​


----------



## babetoo

maybe more , last time bout an hour. the one before that was over six hours. i think the lines into this park are very old. it doesn't take much to wreck something. 

babe

tpbm has a big fat secret


----------



## LadyCook61

no secrets . 

TPBM needs to get to  bed earlier than usual.


----------



## deelady

Nope I'm going to milk this weekend to the fullest!!

TPBM has a sweet tooth tonight


----------



## babetoo

always have a sweet tooth. have some homemade brownies to snack on.

tpbm believes in santa claus

babe


----------



## deelady

sure do, have him and the tooth fairy over for dinner any chance we get!

TPBM had a little too much to drink tonight! lol


----------



## LadyCook61

well now it is morning here . I don't drink alcohol.  
TPBM woke with a bad headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

no headache, a backache from too much cleaning yesturday!

TPBM is having some coffee


----------



## LadyCook61

I am trying to have my coffee, impossible to keep it by my side with kittens running around and jumping up. 

TPBM  didn't have breakfast yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

I did, I had some toast

TPBM's kittens are recovering well


----------



## LadyCook61

yes they are back to normal, tho the area is still little reddish.  
TPBM wants something different for breakfast but don't know what.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im actually craving chicken lol

TPBM is baking today


----------



## LadyCook61

Not sure if I am baking today.

TPBM's neighbor has horses .


----------



## GrantsKat

I only have one neighbor and they dont have horses, but just about everyone in the area does have horses, they often horseback ride thru my front lawn!

TPBM lives in a subdivision


----------



## LadyCook61

no subdivsion here.  In the country, live on cul de sac .


----------



## suziquzie

no question so i'll answer the last one!
nope no subdivision, country here too. 

TPBM is having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> no question so i'll answer the last one!
> nope no subdivision, country here too.
> 
> TPBM is having a relaxing weekend.


 
oops , forgot the tpbm 

I guess not doing anything can be relaxing, tho I did laundry, and made supper. 
TPBM  is wants to go to bed early.


----------



## deelady

no because that will mean the weekend is over! But I'll have to anyways....

TPBM still can't decide on dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

I already made supper .

TPBM has a long day tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

yup, most certainly sundays are an early night. 

TPBM is eating fresh pineapple.


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I had a fresh pineapple, yum!
TPBM  likes plums.


----------



## suziquzie

not so into plums. 

TPBM knows how to get a kid to clean thier room, QUICKLY.


----------



## miniman

No playing on the computer and no pocket money until it is done.

TPBM loves their kids.


----------



## LadyCook61

I love my sons and their families  

TPBM loves animals.


----------



## suziquzie

from a distance. 

TPBM could sleep right now if allowed!


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> from a distance.
> 
> TPBM could sleep right now if allowed!


 

i sure could , no nap today. friend was coming and hasn't shown up.

tpbm needs to see her kids and grandkids

babe


----------



## suziquzie

i'm seein' my kids right now. look the same as they did yesterday.... 

TPBM is grazing the fridge for dinner.


----------



## texasgirl

Nope, I went grocery shopping today, lol


TPBM is waiting for rain.


----------



## LadyCook61

It doesn't look like rain this evening. 

TPBM is watching kittens play.


----------



## deelady

no but I was watching what I think was about 30 swallows what looked to be playing in mine and my neighbors yards.

TPBM has someone in the house that is sick


----------



## LadyCook61

no sickness in my house. 
TPBM is watching tv.


----------



## suziquzie

sort of. its on, i'm mopping floors.

TPBM wants to be sleeping.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I want to  be sleeping , need to unwind first. 
TPBM needs to take a painkiller.


----------



## suziquzie

not unless the leg i just rammed into the coffee table starts to hurt worse.  

TPBM is clumsy!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Sometimes I am clumsy.  
TPBM is debating whether to eat before bedtime.


----------



## suziquzie

lol you caught me with my sloce of lemon supreme pie.  

TPBM prefers pie over cake.


----------



## LadyCook61

I like either but have neither on hand.  
TPBM made pudding earlier but hubby ate it all.


----------



## suziquzie

lol no and if he did i'd kick him!!! 

TPBM would like someone else to make something for once.


----------



## LadyCook61

That would be tomorrow ,  probably eat after the afternoon wake, then go back for the evening viewing. 
TPBM really prefers own cooking.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, never know what some people are up to in thier kitchens! 

TPBM thinks DH cooks boring food when he does cook.


----------



## LadyCook61

H only knows how to cook his eggs , does not know anything about cooking .  
TPBM hates sunnyside up eggs.


----------



## suziquzie

I dont like plain eggs, gotta be an omlette so i can cover up the eggs with lots of stuff.


----------



## suziquzie

oops!!!! TPBM can see I am getting sleepy and forgetful.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like plain eggs either, I like omelet or frittata. 

TPBM likes Gelato


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> oops!!!! TPBM can see I am getting sleepy and forgetful.


 
TPAM knows how I forgot what thread I was on


----------



## suziquzie

yup i get it now!!! 
gelato is good!!

TPBM ate too much after dinner.... oops.


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I didn't eat that much.  If it was Lasagna , that would be pig out time .

TPBM likes to make own pasta.


----------



## suziquzie

I do... I haven't in a long time... need to steal my dads roller and not give it back!

TPBM needs to fold laundry.


----------



## LadyCook61

Laundry is folded, just need to be put away. 
TPBM kids are sleeping.


----------



## suziquzie

i think so.... haven't heard "i need more water" in an hour or so! 

TPBM doesn't miss those days!!!


----------



## babetoo

no i really don't

tpbm is up way to late tonight

babe


----------



## Lynd

Probably, was up too late last night anyway!

Person below is tired!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am trying to turn my days and nights back around.  This getting up at 4 am and napping all day is for the birds!

TPBM is sipping their first cuppa of the day!


----------



## suziquzie

not yet but i'm gonna go make some right now! 

TPBM is glad to be home.


----------



## LadyCook61

There's no place like home.  

TPBM is up way too early.


----------



## suziquzie

no i slept late today! i'm usually up by 4, except on mondays. 

TPBM wouldnt get up at 4 if you paid them!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im up on & off all nite, my youngest 2 dont sleep thru the nite!!!

TPBM is enjoying the cooler weather


----------



## LadyCook61

That stinks when kids don't sleep thru the night.  

Actually it is not that cool just yet.  

TPBM still needs to get dressed and return books to the library before heading out to NJ.


----------



## GrantsKat

Imjust watching the weather waiting for this tropical storm to hit

TPBM is going to have a long day


----------



## LadyCook61

Got that right about the long day, it will be emotionally wrenching. 

TPBM hopes for good weather.


----------



## pdswife

Always hoping for good weather!

TPBM
has many friends who make life better


----------



## GrantsKat

I have made some friends here that make my days brighter = )

TPBM is preparing for some bad weather


----------



## LadyCook61

so far it is sunny and hot and not a cloud in the sky.

TPBM loses patience with procrasinating hubby.


----------



## GrantsKat

haha, I do!

TPBM is running late


----------



## LadyCook61

if hubby does not get home in time by noon, I am leaving without him.  I hate being late. 
TPBM is always on time for appointments.


----------



## GrantsKat

I used to be, but with the kids Im usually a little late, no matter how early I start out! lol

TPBM has a lot of pets


----------



## miniman

1 dog and a multitude of fish.

TPBM is singing happily to themselves.


----------



## LadyCook61

not really .. more like stressed out !  
TPBM waiting for phone call.


----------



## GrantsKat

no phone call

TPBM is ready to go!


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm ready to go... but have to wait for hubby to return . 
TPBM is hungry.


----------



## GrantsKat

not hungry yet, I just had a soda

TPBM has a big garden


----------



## LadyCook61

small flower garden. 

TPBM likes to chew gum.


----------



## suziquzie

i dont chew gum much.... too busy eating!!! 

TPBM got some work done this morning while DH hogged the computer!


----------



## deelady

I got work done because home with sick DD but DF is in Iraq.....

TPBM is hungry for a snack!


----------



## suziquzie

nah, i'm full. 

TPBM is going to put someone in bed.


----------



## deelady

no shes already snoring on the couch next to me!!

TPBM already wants it to be Friday!


----------



## suziquzie

no!!! I work sat and sunday!!!!! 

TPBM is bored again.


----------



## GrantsKat

I am,but only because Im not doing what Im supposed to be!!

TPBM is having a peaceful day


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. not much yelling this morning anyway.  

TPBM is worried about weather.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, hopefully the forecast will change

TPBM needs to take more pics


----------



## suziquzie

lol yep, i think I may go do that now that legogirl is in bed.

TPBM loves the sun.


----------



## LPBeier

Right now I am happy with a sunny breezy day and the cool fan I have blowing on me!

TPBM would love to come here and scratch my itchy foot I can't reach!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but its overcast today

TPBM wants a new car


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, but only if I dont have a payment. or use alot of gas.  

TPBM ate too much pie last nite.


----------



## GrantsKat

no but I did eat a chocolate chip muffin with 13g of fat & 266 calories!!! wont be making them anytime soon

TPBM would like a ice cold drink


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i was thinking an iced coffee.... if I still have hazelnut syrup.....

TPBM needs rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

No, we dont need rain, but we are gonna get it either way, I just heard some thunder

TPBM has a favorite food


----------



## suziquzie

i'm not sure i could pick just one favorite, I love most of it!!! 

TPBM would like a drink.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I could use a beer or two...maybe in a few I'll have one

TPBM needs to find some snacks for the little ones


----------



## miniman

Little ones well fed.

TPBM is very fed up with rain


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont mind the rain so much, its the gale force winds & deadly lightning that bother me!

TPBM has had dinner already


----------



## LPBeier

Just had lunch. Dinner will be when DH gets home from work and makes the tacos....I could get used to this being waited on!

TPBM still hasn't offered to scratch my itchy foot!


----------



## suziquzie

i'm so sorry laurie, i would, but i really cant stand feet!!! 

TPBM thinks that's just plain looney!


----------



## GrantsKat

well if your looney, then so am I!!!

TPBM has long fingernails


----------



## suziquzie

no they break too easy. 

TPBM thinks the littlest one did not sleep long enough this afternoon!


----------



## LPBeier

I have no fingernails - keep them closely trimmed.

TPBM doesn't have to worry because I understand foot phobias!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

my youngest doesnt take naps anymore...its very frustrating!!
I dont exactly have a foot phobia, but I DO NOT like to touch anyones feet!!

TPBM needs to go clean


----------



## suziquzie

nope i did it last night so i could see what it was like to wake up to a clean house!
fyi.... its GREAT!!!! 

TPBM will just clean again tomorrow if they clean now.


----------



## GrantsKat

its a vicious cycle!!! seems like all I do is clean, change diapers, and feed people, only to redo it every hour or so...lol

TPBM is bored of the same old routine


----------



## suziquzie

yes and no.... i feel guilty when i'm gone at work and not doing it! 

TPBM is hungry again.


----------



## GrantsKat

no not yet

TPBM had a snack today


----------



## suziquzie

a couple.  

TPBM cant get a break!!!!


----------



## babetoo

sometimes that is true

tpbm feels left out of things

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah...

TPBM is enjoying the day


----------



## suziquzie

i suppose. i would like a drink and have NOTHING. 

TPBM will stop by the liqour store before they get here.


----------



## GrantsKat

sure what can I get ya?

TPBM needs to visit Florida


----------



## suziquzie

oh a 6 pack of sam adams would be great!!!! 
yep, we have our disney vacation all planned out... for after we win the lottery.
I think it came to $23,000 ........ that's all. 
right. 

TPBM has been to St Augustine.


----------



## GrantsKat

($23 grand??!! geez!!!)
well I have driven through St. Augustine, lol

TPBM takes a vacation once a year


----------



## LPBeier

Ha Ha, I can't remember the last time I had a real vacation!

TPBM will take me with them...when they win the lottery!


----------



## suziquzie

of course!

TPBM has to go to work today.


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, on sick leave!!!!!!

TPBM is enjoying the calm before the storm!


----------



## GrantsKat

it is quite calm right now, looks like we will just get alot of rain

TPBM is ready for this week to be over!


----------



## LPBeier

How about the next 6 weeks and then I can get back to normal!!!!

TPBM is making something with chicken today.


----------



## B'sgirl

Nope--dinner today is straight from the garden.

TPBM needs to clean off the counters.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually they are unusually clean - guess the fact I am banned from the kitchen has something to do with it!!!!

TPBM can't believe summer is almost over!


----------



## GrantsKat

well here its almost always hot, so I dont experience much of the changing of the seasons

TPBM had a good lunch


----------



## suziquzie

no i didnt find anything yet! 

TPBM is having a VERY rainy day!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, the rain hasnt gotten here yet, but it is VERY windy!

TPBM has had a busy day


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, fitting in two naps, two short walks and two sets of exercises is tough on a girl!  LOL!!!

TPBM would like the rain to be over and done with!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im still waiting for it, with my luck it will pass through when the boys are supposed to go to bed!!

TPBM is bored


----------



## luvs

i'm so bored

person below me is tired


----------



## GrantsKat

Im always tired lol

TPBM is cooking tonite!


----------



## miniman

Already done so 

TPBM wants to wallow in a soaky bath and go to bed.


----------



## Lynd

Yep, been ill all day and tired now!

person below me is too drunk


----------



## luvs

not drunk! quenched by diet pop instead!!

person below me took a nap today.


----------



## suziquzie

no nap, made myself work in the garden instead.

TPBM is HOT!


----------



## luvs

i'm shiverin inmy britches!!
kidding, it's just right.

person below me spilled something today.


----------



## suziquzie

I always spill something... at least it wasn't 50 lbs of flour this time....

TPBM wants to go to the liqour store.


----------



## Lynd

got plenty in the fridge, haha!

person below was embarresed today


----------



## LPBeier

I don't embarass easily.

TPBM is having a good day


----------



## suziquzie

yep, pretty good! so far, not much screaming!

TPBM watered flowers today.


----------



## miniman

No watering required - the rain did it 

TPBM is eating a bar of chocolate


----------



## suziquzie

nah, a quesadilla. 

TPBM needs to take out thier contacts!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't wear contacts, just glasses. 

TPBM is exhausted.


----------



## suziquzie

no and i dont know why. 

TPBM will crash out on the couch.


----------



## pdswife

that sounds like a great idea!

TPBM
will be here later on tonight


----------



## suziquzie

probably. no work tomorrow.  

TPBM wants to switch jobs.


----------



## babetoo

no, my job title is "retired" and i like it a lot.

tpbm is always tired lately

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no, the opposite actually. the move I move the awaker i am!! 

TPBM is having ice cream.


----------



## LadyCook61

no ice cream in my freezer.

TPBM likes Italian Ice


----------



## suziquzie

oh i haven't had one of those in forever!!! 

TPBM has a sweet tooth.


----------



## LadyCook61

Not really . I can do without sweets.  

TPBM  likes chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## suziquzie

oooo yes gimme!!!! 

TPBM will get up early tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61

I hope not too early. 
TPBM likes Kit Kat  bars.


----------



## suziquzie

yep those too. 

TPBM has a sore back.


----------



## LadyCook61

no sore back , thankfully.

TPBM's eyes feel gritty.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, contacts are out, now they just feel heavy.

TPBM will not be staying up to watch the news.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't watch news ., never any good news .

TPBM hopes to bake some bread tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

no baking, too hot, too low on propane. 

TPBM needs a money tree!


----------



## LadyCook61

I think we all need a money tree ! 

TPBM's hubby wears glasses.


----------



## babetoo

sorry to say my husband passed away over ten years ago. but he did wear glasses

tpbm should be resting more

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

true I should be resting more .

TPBM just ate a blueberry bagel.


----------



## LPBeier

no, but I have a fridge full of fresh berries!

TPBM makes their own jam and pickles


----------



## Dina

Nope.  I hope soon I can start making my own jam though.

TPBM cannot sleep tonight!  (That's why we're on here so late...lol)


----------



## Lynd

its day time here! 11am! 

person below me still thinks 11am should be bed time


----------



## LPBeier

These days I am not sure what is bed time and what is awake time

TPBM is happy it is Wednesday


----------



## suziquzie

sure, closer to friday and i get to make more money.

TPBM is tired of the tight budget.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, and it keeps getting tighter!!

TPBM has to work today


----------



## suziquzie

not for money anyway! 

TPBM is stuck inside all day.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes & they cancelled the first day of school, maybe tomorrow also!!

TPBM likes the state they live in


----------



## suziquzie

the state of confusion??  
its ok. winter sucks. 

TPBM would move if they could.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I would, but not sure where to!

TPBM has dinner planned already


----------



## suziquzie

dunno, have to see what kinda meat is cheap at the store today.

TPBM can hear snoring.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, everyone is up

TPBM has a long shopping list


----------



## LadyCook61

not a long one , few things,

TPBM wishes headaches would go away


----------



## suziquzie

what i need is long, what i can get is much shorter.  

TPBM is going to grab a quick shower.


----------



## GrantsKat

no shower yet, no headaches yet either

TPBM likes peanut butter


----------



## suziquzie

i'm so tired of peanut butter.... ugh

TPBM is going to the store alone so they dont bother the crabbies with thier children.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, that thread made me very aware of others when I shop now! but no shopping today, weather is not good

TPBM wants to try a new recipe


----------



## suziquzie

I have about 62 lined up, mostly from Guy's Big Bite. 
ugh I can't wait for bigger paychecks!! 

TPBM has had to stop printing recipes for awhile because hubby laughed at her.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I have a bunch of recipes hanging on the fridge

TPBM wants a horse


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't want a horse , I can look at the neighbors horses .

TPBM wishes the day was over already.


----------



## GrantsKat

I just want this tropical storm to be over

TPBM is having breakfast


----------



## LadyCook61

started to eat a bagel then lost my appetite for no reason. 
TPBM still has a headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

no headache yet

TPBM has a big house


----------



## LPBeier

It just feels big right now because I have to use my walker to get around.

TPBM would like a bigger house


----------



## pdswife

Too big for two people...

TPBM
wants to have a different house


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I want a bigger & different house

TPBM needs to redecorate


----------



## LadyCook61

I need to throw out a lot of stuff , all his lol
TPBM needs more room.


----------



## pdswife

lolol  we've lived here for four years and have yet to decorate....

TPBM
likes to move furniture around to give their room a new feel


----------



## LadyCook61

have no room to move furniture around.

TPBM does not need new stuff.


----------



## suziquzie

i need all new stuff the kids have made mine CRAP.

TPBM is still sleepy.


----------



## LadyCook61

the cats and kittens have made my recliner ugly but you know what ? I don't care because cats and kittens are living creatures .  Furniture is just material things.  

Not sleepy , just feeling yucky. 
TPBM misses Aunt


----------



## GrantsKat

I do miss my aunts

TPBM wants to move


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't want to move, I like it here.

TPBM likes the shore.


----------



## GrantsKat

I love the beach, but dont go as often as I'd like to

TPBM is a good swimmer


----------



## suziquzie

no i cant really swim. 

TPBM has had a long morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

ya know, this day is dragging on & on

TPBM has had to play referee today


----------



## suziquzie

every single friggin second since they woke up. 
Shoulda stayed at WalMart longer.... so quiet.... 

TPBM spent less than they thought they were going to on school supplies.


----------



## GrantsKat

true, but only because I havent gotten him new clothes yet.....waiting for a bigger paycheck : (

TPBM doesnt have a lot of stores nearby


----------



## suziquzie

mmm, whats near? wallyworld is 10 miles, small expensive small town grocery store is 5 miles, bigger store 10 miles....
I would call it close, my mother thinks its a whole day's trip. 


TPBM has a large yard.


----------



## GrantsKat

we only have about an acre, but big enough for the boys to get into trouble!

TPBM has a sewing machine


----------



## suziquzie

yup. 5 years old, brand new, used twice. 
when i take it out theres way too much interest so i dont bother.

TPBM would love to finish a simple task within 10 min not 30.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, as much as I try to let them "help", it becomes a huge fight over who does what, which then turns into to much time spent on something simple

TPBM needs the nanny to come visit thier home


----------



## suziquzie

i doubt it would change anything, but i'd try it for free!! 

TPBM wonders why the kids like to fight so much!


----------



## GrantsKat

I know why.....I guess I havent taught them how to share very well : (

TPBM is grilling tonite


----------



## LadyCook61

no grilling, have too much leftovers.

TPBM has a tummy ache.


----------



## cara

no, not today.. but I had on monday ;o))

TPBM is looking forward to holidays


----------



## suziquzie

oh geez no i'm not!!! 

TPBM needs the kids to grow up.


----------



## cara

no kids here... ;o))

TPBM knows a lot about computers


----------



## LadyCook61

growing up is hard to do.

TPBM has grown children.


----------



## LadyCook61

cara said:


> no kids here... ;o))
> 
> TPBM knows a lot about computers


 
I do know a lot about computers. 

TPBM wants a new computer.


----------



## GrantsKat

I NEED a new computer, this one stinks

TPBM had a big lunch


----------



## suziquzie

yeah it would be nice. 

TPBM looks forward to starting every day.


----------



## LadyCook61

I didn't have lunch , tummy's been hurting all day.

TPBM does not plan to eat dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im munching on it now, lol its in the crockpot

TPBM likes all kinds of fruits


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm planning to eat dinner but may not...

TPBM should be outside.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, its pouring!

TPBM cooks with a crockpot often


----------



## suziquzie

not as much as i'd like, i cant think of anything but stews and pot roast to make in it, and I dont like those in the summer.

TPBM has lotsa different crockpot recipes.


----------



## luvs

yeah, lotsa recipes fer stews.

person below me is cooking beef fer dinner.


----------



## LadyCook61

not today .

TPBM wants a panini maker.


----------



## GrantsKat

YES I really do!!

TPBM makes lots of sandwichs


----------



## suziquzie

i dont make lotsa anything lately. besides bagels.  

TPBM needs a bigger kitchen.


----------



## GrantsKat

I need more counter space!!

TPBM needs to go to the dentist


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, i really really do. 

TPBM needs to remove thier ghetto-looking chipped toenail polish....


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I need to go back soon.

TPBM needs more storage space.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't do toenails.

TPBM wears pink lipstick


----------



## GrantsKat

suziquzie said:


> yeah, i really really do.
> 
> TPBM needs to remove thier ghetto-looking chipped toenail polish....


 
LOL I just looked at my toes.......yeah they are pretty bad!


----------



## GrantsKat

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't do toenails.
> 
> TPBM wears pink lipstick


 
no lipstick, my lips are too small

TPBM wears fingernail polish


----------



## suziquzie

no not often, the shaping machine at work does a number on it...

TPBM should go do chores.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, Im on strike for the day!! lol, but I do need to make bisquits for dinner

TPBM has a favorite holiday


----------



## suziquzie

i like the whole time between halloween and new years. 

TPBM is feeling some more crabby comin' on.


----------



## GrantsKat

Ive been crabby all day, the weather doesnt help...and also not knowing if school will be open tomorrow

TPBM doesnt get much sleep


----------



## suziquzie

i get enough... i think... still feel lazy alot but i think thats all my attitude.... 

TPBM has the idontwannas today..


----------



## luvs

yeah, but i banished em by making my idon'twanna calls.

person below me needs cabinet space.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I just need a bigger house! lol

TPBM still has blue hair


----------



## suziquzie

no but i will be all bald very soon if they dont stop coming in and out the dang door with thier dad trying to get some sleep!!!!!

TPBM needs something to change they just dont know what.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have blue hair even tho I'm an old lady .

TPBM just got delivery of 50 lbs of flour.


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish I had 50 lbs of flour....oh the bread I could bake!

TPBM needs to go for a walk


----------



## miniman

No - its pitch black outside.

TPBM is really exhausted after a busy day.


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm exhausted from CONSTANT everything!!!! 

TPBM is not happy about the state of the a/c in the house.


----------



## SizzlininIN

You are so correct. The a/c (central air) downstairs is fine its this window unit upstairs that bites.

TPBM can say the alphabet backwards really fast


----------



## babetoo

good lord no. can barely say it frontwards.

tpbm had a hamburger for breakfast

babe


----------



## LPBeier

I honestly can't remember what I had for breakfast.

TPBM is feeling better!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes, I am feeling much better than I did yesterday after my dentist appointment. 

TPBM has children who started school today.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope, sadly, those days are gone....
TPBM is glad today is hump day!


----------



## babetoo

yes i certainly am. 

tpbm is glad house is fairly clean

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

fairly clean is right.  

TPBM is going to make NYT bread .


----------



## LPBeier

No bread making for a few weeks, but friends and neighbors are keeping us loaded with fresh baking!

TPBM wishes the rain would go away.


----------



## LadyCook61

no rain here at the moment. 

TPBM needs to  go to the foot doctor.


----------



## LPBeier

Ya, once I get done with the knee doctor I do need some work done on my feet!

TPBM gets tired of doctors.


----------



## babetoo

i rarely go so don't think so. 

tpbm needs a hug

babe


----------



## suziquzie

ya those are always good. 

TPBM is glad to be alone now.


----------



## pdswife

I'm not alone... 

TPBM
is ready for a hot bubble bath ( I know I am)


----------



## suziquzie

no but i'd take a brandy! not gonna happen....

TPBM had ice cream today.


----------



## pdswife

no...but I wanted some.

TPBM
will let herself relax with just a small sip of brandy.


----------



## suziquzie

if i had some....

TPBM will feel my pain when i start adding mondays and fridays to my workweek.


----------



## pdswife

yes but I will feel the joy when the first pay check comes in.

TPBM
will buy herself a gift soon


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, groceries to cook with! 

TPBM got to listen to beautiful music today, played by a teeny blonde girl on a rubber band.


----------



## pdswife

no..sadly I didn't.

TPBM
has a child who could break an unbreakable bottle of ketchup


----------



## suziquzie

no, i have THREE that could break THREE of them!!!! 

TPBM had a perfect little guy.


----------



## pdswife

He's more perfect now that he doesn't live at home!!!!

TPBM
loves romance


----------



## suziquzie

i dont know what to do with it anymore.... theres so little time for it, it wierds me out. 

TPBM thinks I;m a looney!


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> i dont know what to do with it anymore.... theres so little time for it, it wierds me out.
> 
> TPBM thinks I;m a looney!


 
You are not a looney!

TPBM
will excuse me while I go take a bubble bath


----------



## suziquzie

bubble away!!!

TPBM think I outta go catch up on sleep anyway.


----------



## babetoo

getting caught up on sleep last couple nights

tpbm has a sunny disputation


babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Yes, that's true....no need to walk around with a cloud over your head!

TPBM just looked at the clock and is wondering if this is going to be another sleepless night.


----------



## suziquzie

no just wondering why i slept so late!

TPBM has to get the trash to the curb today.


----------



## LadyCook61

up early again. ugh.  hubby takes the trash to the dump, we don't have curb service here in the country unless one pays for it . 

TPBM didn't make coffee yet.


----------



## pdswife

Made and half of a cup gone...more to come.

TPBM
wants to go see a movie this weekend


----------



## Lynd

Yeah wish there was some more good ones out like Dark Knight!

person below is getting drunk on the weekend!


----------



## pdswife

heck, I might not even wait for the weekend.

The person below me 
NEEDS a long break from reality


----------



## LadyCook61

I need a break from a retired hubby !!

TPBM  is crabby today.


----------



## suziquzie

no pretty good today. 

TPBM thought I must be working today.


----------



## LadyCook61

There's always work , be it at an outside job or in the house or a paying job.

TPBM just had lunch.


----------



## suziquzie

not yet, only 11 something.

TPBM is geting warm.


----------



## LadyCook61

It is warm out , not unbearably hot for once. 
TPBM  plans a nice dinner


----------



## suziquzie

an edible dinner with no whining would be just fine.  

TPBM is expecting rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup another 12 ins or so!!

TPBM doesnt like windy weather


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope.....the weather here for over a week has been cool, and even if not, we have air conditioning.

TPBM is waiting for something special to come in the mail.


----------



## LadyCook61

That would be nice but I don't expect anything.  I won't get my yearly birthday card anymore from my Aunt, she died recently.  

TPBM is still grieving for someone.


----------



## SizzlininIN

No longer grieving but will always miss them

TPBM secretly tried out for American Idol


----------



## LadyCook61

no way. 

TPBM is relaxing today.


----------



## GrantsKat

kind of, cant do much with this dumb storm sitting on top of us

TPBM is watching tv


----------



## LadyCook61

TV is not on, I don't watch it during the day.  Usually watch PBS starting 7 pm.

TPBM needs to rent some videos.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no I dont get to sit and watch a whole movie without interuptions!

TPBM  needs  to make some lunch


----------



## LadyCook61

had lunch already.

TPBM used to roller skate.


----------



## SizzlininIN

sure did and was pretty good if I do say so myself

TPBM wears boxers instead of briefs


----------



## suziquzie

uh, no boxers. 

TPBM is changing thier mind on dinner.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> uh, no boxers.
> 
> TPBM is changing thier mind on dinner.


 
can't change it cause i haven't thought of anything yet.

tpbm likes to fish

babe


----------



## luvs

i love fishing!!

person below me loves to give to others.


----------



## ilovelondon

I do.  It makes you feel great!
tpbm would love to visit a pie and mash shop in London.


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't?

TPBM went to the playground today.


----------



## ilovelondon

I did, but there was no-one there to play with.  I went home.
tpbm would have gone home and put his socks in the washing machine.


----------



## GrantsKat

no the playgrounds under water : (

TPBM has the jitters


----------



## suziquzie

no just the hungries and NO PLAN!!!

TPBM is online later than usual today.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah Im bored out of my mind waiting on this storm again

TPBM is having pesto tonite


----------



## suziquzie

not a bad idea but DH will barf if he its that again this week! Oh well he can find something else.

TPBM just wants a big ol plate of grilled veggies.


----------



## GrantsKat

Id love that but its much to windy and  rainy to grill

TPBM grills everyday


----------



## suziquzie

i wish. cant afford all that charcoal or propane... or food..or....
ugh.

TPBM wishes me luck on my training to make bagel sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## ilovelondon

Yes, and my advice is fill them with beef jerky.
tpbm wouldn't bother with training, he would hire a Duchess make them


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont think I could do that....

TPBM has some tomatoes turning red


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont think i will until christmas.  

TPBM could grow tomatoes year round and make me jealous!


----------



## GrantsKat

well with my location probably, but with my BLACK thumb, probably not lol

TPBM has a december baby


----------



## suziquzie

almost did. he was due dec 31 1999.
bonehead came jan 2 at 5 am!!!

TPBM had grilled cheese recently.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol! my son was born jan 10th)
I had some last night....my middle sons fav food for the moment

TPBM has picky eaters


----------



## suziquzie

not as bad as they used to be... getting much better. 

TPBM will have a 3 year old b4 the end of the year.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, he will be 3 on feb 2nd!

TPBM has a lot of toys around


----------



## suziquzie

yeah... and somebody really needs to pick up the crayons she dumped...... 

TPBM still wants a drink....


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, but sadly nothing "numbing" in this house lol

TPBM likes chocolate pudding


----------



## suziquzie

mmm that sounds good, wonder if i have any. 

TPBM is putting people in bed sooon.


----------



## luvs

i luv chocolate pudding, won't consume caffeine, though. so i like vanilla, too.

person below me was bug-bitten over summer...


----------



## GrantsKat

no, the one time they take a  nap & it was a late nap!!

TPBM has to make dinner soon


----------



## suziquzie

all done, just kicked them all back outside. 

TPBM has to do dishes.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, hubby did them for some strange reason lol

TPBM has a big pile of laundry to do


----------



## suziquzie

not huge, i did a load today... just have the bleach load left.

TPBM washes and folds everything just fine, just cant manage to get it put away!


----------



## babetoo

only sometimes, like now. have no more energy for the day so will put away tomorrow.

tpbm works way to hard

babe


----------



## suziquzie

i must not work hard enough i got nothing to show for it. 

TPBM is sneaking ice cream.... shhh....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...dont let my boys hear ya!!

TPBM has a lot of frogs around thier house


----------



## suziquzie

lots of toads, frogs here and there. 

TPBM had a huge toad (or frog) scare the bejezzus out of them recently.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah today when Iwalked by the water shed...dang thing croaked so loud!

TPBM scares easily


----------



## suziquzie

yes, and i gag real easy too just seeing yucky stuff on tv.

TPBM has things winding down a bit.


----------



## deelady

yep, almost bedtime for my little monkey!

tpbm ate a very lite dinner


----------



## suziquzie

lite sizewise, not calorie wise! grilled cheese w/ tomato and snuck a little ice cream/ 

TPBM should be cleaning but ain't feelin' it.


----------



## deelady

Ha! What else is new!!

TPBM had a surprise waiting for them today


----------



## suziquzie

no. not very often.  

TPBM did not win the lottery as expected last night.


----------



## pdswife

no... I guess I won't be sharing with you after all.

TPBM
Tries to be happy all the time


----------



## B'sgirl

I think that's true--mostly. 

TPBM wishes their spouse was home.


----------



## suziquzie

no i just got rid of him and he snores!!! 
 
kidding, yes i do. 

TPBM has to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, physio therapy feels like work!

TPBM is happy for Friday!


----------



## babetoo

all my days are the same


tpbm is up late for them

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

no......night owl!

TPBM forgot to do something today......


----------



## Master Lau

yes i forgot to call somebody...
TPBM used a metal scrungie to break off some crusted on particles while doing the dishes.


----------



## suziquzie

no i didn't have any crusty dishes making grilled cheese. 

TPBM should be getting ready to leave.


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, I should be in bed, but am putting ice on my knee

TPBM is bagelling up a storm today!


----------



## GrantsKat

no bagel making for me

TPBM is glad its friday


----------



## LadyCook61

Friday is just another day.
TPBM still needs coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

no already had 3 cups & its making my tummy hurt

TPBM is doing better today


----------



## LadyCook61

Still tired  and have headache. 

TPBM has 2 containers of bread dough rising.


----------



## suziquzie

no but i just made about 6 billion bagel sammies!!!

TPBM is having fun at work!


----------



## LadyCook61

what work ? 
TPBM is tired .


----------



## LPBeier

Very tired!

TPBM is looking forward to a great weekend


----------



## LadyCook61

Weekends are the same as weekdays to me. Nothing to look forward to.
TPBM has foot doctor appt. next week.


----------



## LPBeier

I have an appointment Tuesday to get the staples out of my knee.

TPBM likes blueberry pancakes


----------



## quicksilver

Oh yea, with them on top in the goopy b.b. sauce, with whipped butter.

TPBM sees a black rain cloud heading this way..........


​


----------



## LPBeier

Well, it is hard to see Florida from Vancouver and there are no black rain clouds here....

TPBM is preparing for the storm.


----------



## GrantsKat

still in the midst of it

TPBM is feeling good today


----------



## LadyCook61

not really, have a headache, foot hurts , back hurts.

TPBM needs time alone.


----------



## LPBeier

Having too much time alone and unable to do much!

TPBM is looking to the fall TV season


----------



## LadyCook61

I only watch shows on PBS so hopefully they will have some new ones.

TPBM just vacuumed


----------



## carolelaine

Just last night and everynight.
TPBM is going out on a boat this weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

no boat for me, I get seasick.

TPBM likes to walk on the beach.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I do and look forward to next summer when I will be able to do it again!!!!

TPBM likes black jelly bean


----------



## babetoo

the black one are my least favorite. love the coconut ones.

tpbm needs company 

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Come on over Babe, I would LOVE the company!

TPBM has been watching the olympics


----------



## babetoo

no, sorry i find them boring.

tpbm is having a free pizzia for dinner.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

had corned beef and cabbage .

TPBM made 6 loaves of bread today.


----------



## deelady

no but I decided to make one for tomorrow

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LadyCook61

not hungry now, just ate some bread .

TPBM hopes tomorrow has nice weather.


----------



## deelady

actually I don't mind rain....just tired of the heat!

TPBM would like to cook up a new dish this weekend!


----------



## LPBeier

I would love to cook up a new dish; however I am "banned" from the kitchen until I can stand up without my walker 

TPBM loves to be creative with fresh garden ingredients


----------



## babetoo

i sure do but don't get them very often. 

tpbm is getting very bored.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

That is for sure!  Oh well, one week down and only 7 more to go!

TPBM is happy with their week.


----------



## suziquzie

pretty much.

TPBM is still sleepy.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes still sleepy..no coffee yet, tho just took a motrin for pain.

TPBM wants to relax today.


----------



## goboenomo

I do! And what better day.

TPBM is relaxed


----------



## SizzlininIN

For now and hopefully it will continue....heading out for the day in about 10 minutes. 

TPBM knows someone famous


----------



## LadyCook61

a famous sculptor Gaetano Federici is a cousin of mine (now deceased ) 

TPBM knows how to bake.


----------



## deelady

no too bad...no way a bakery would be asking to hire me as their lead pastry chef though! lol

TPBM prefers sweet over salty


----------



## LadyCook61

I like both. 

TPBM likes fireworks.


----------



## deelady

yes... I still ooh and ahhhh

tpbm is having a hard time typing....


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no problem typing, I don't even look at the keyboard  

TPBM has a birthday coming up soon.


----------



## deelady

(well I am with this little girl crawling accross my lap over and over again....sigh)
birthday too far away to even think about!

tpbm would like to get out tonight


----------



## LadyCook61

no I like staying home .  

TPBM misses having pizza from a pizza place.


----------



## elaine l

I am getting out tonight yippee.

TPBM has a bad cold


----------



## LadyCook61

no cold here.  

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## deelady

nope feel fine....tpbm is hungry!


----------



## LadyCook61

I am hungry but I don't know what to have for supper.

TPBM doesn't feel like cooking.


----------



## babetoo

i am having left over pizza. i phoned in a complaint to mgn where i have gone for thirty years. they delivered an awful pizza. so they brought me out a free one. very yummy.

tpbm would like to take a nap

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

no nap, or I won't sleep tonight.

TPBM likes sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## babetoo

i love anything sweet and sour. specially shrimp

tpbm has a great imagination


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Not much imagination .  

TPBM wears nail polish.


----------



## elaine l

Mostly clear if anything.

TPBM is sooooo ready for bed


----------



## deelady

no not at all....enjoying the peace and quiet too much!

tpbm its trying to stop from snacking!


----------



## elaine l

Oh gosh. spent the past two weeks eating so snack time is over!!!


TPBM has more than two pillows on their bed


----------



## deelady

yep two for sleeping two for decorative

tpbm just went on vacation


----------



## LadyCook61

haven't had a vacation since 1986

TPBM needs to get to sleep early.


----------



## babetoo

sure do, no nap today. am still tired from being sick.tpbm needs to find a new interesting hobby.babe


----------



## LadyCook61

not really.  

TPBM  reads too much.


----------



## deelady

use to but need a new book now....

TPBM is a little cold....can't seem to get the temp right!


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Oh, you are sooooooooo right!  Freezing is more the word!

TPBM is taking it easy this weekend.


----------



## babetoo

pretty much per doctors orders. tail end of pneumonia here. 

tpbm loves cats

babe


----------



## luvs

oh, my goodness, i ADORE kitties!!!

person below me owns kitties.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope....dogs rule....and rescue dogs at that!

TPBM is busy getting the kids ready to begin school next week.....


----------



## LadyCook61

my kids are grown .

TPBM needs more sleep.


----------



## suziquzie

i do i do...

TPBM is adjusting to some changes....


----------



## pdswife

yes... and things might change again.

TPBM
had a good day but is still looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

good today and 1 more day of work.... and not having a clue what I'm doing. 

TPBM needs a maid.


----------



## pdswife

funny you should say that... Paul just told me we should hire one!

TPBM
loves the smell of lemon


----------



## suziquzie

totally!!!! 

TPBM will be sneaking some ice cream later.


----------



## pdswife

I did that last night!!  Vanilla bean on top of the worlds best apple crostata!

TPBM
doesn't mind eating leftovers


----------



## suziquzie

not most of them... some things just should NOT be eaten as leftovers.... 

TPBM is SLEEPY with a capitol SLEEPY!


----------



## pdswife

no..just got up from a nap.

TPBM
has put the kids to bed and is overly ready for some
quiet time


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right. its 6:00. they'd be up at 2 am!! 
I'll get my QT after 8 and probably just pass out.  

TPBM had a spotless house before work Friday.... and no longer can recognize the same house.


----------



## middie

I never have a spotless house.

Tpbm ate dinner and is still hungry


----------



## suziquzie

no just.... thirsty.... 

TPBM actually wants to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61

not me.
TPBM is sleepy


----------



## middie

always

Tpbm... is watching t.v.


----------



## LadyCook61

I was but turned it off.
TPBM likes gospel music.


----------



## suziquzie

never realy listened to it... 

TPBM is ready to sneak that dessert....


----------



## pdswife

no..not really.

TPBM
is glad when people play this game


----------



## suziquzie

I am glad... but nobody plays when I'm gone!!! 

TPBM thinks I should run away from home.


----------



## pdswife

and come visit me!

TPBM
wonders if the person above me had a hard day


----------



## LadyCook61

no don't run away from home. 

TPBM needs  to relax.


----------



## suziquzie

i do need to relax!!
(no hard day til I get home, work is PEACE)

TPBM cant stand a mess and really should learn to for thier own sanity.


----------



## LadyCook61

I am used to messes but I don't like messes.

TPBM would like a hot tub to relax in.


----------



## pdswife

with lots of bubbles

TPBM
likes cotton candy


----------



## LadyCook61

I do have a nice deep soak tub with 6 jets 

TPBM likes country music.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.

TPBM
is having a hard time coming up with new TPBM facts


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I am  .  

TPBM's cats run and hide during fireworks


----------



## suziquzie

I ALWAYS have trouble coming up with stuff.

TPBM is wearing thier hair up.


----------



## pdswife

I don't have a kitty ( boo-hoo!!!!)

TPBM
loves Easter dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

I like any dinner lol

TPBM is not picky about food.


----------



## pdswife

No...but there are a few things I won't eat

TPBM
has sore fingers from typing toooo much


----------



## suziquzie

not picky as long as it doesn't touch on the plate...

TPBM thinks that's wierd.


----------



## LadyCook61

my fingers are not sore but have a headache.

TPBM has allergies.


----------



## pdswife

Not as weird as it could be...

TPBM
wants to take a day trip


----------



## pdswife

lol... I think we are all typing tooooo quickly and getting out of order.

Sorry about your head.


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> not picky as long as it doesn't touch on the plate...
> 
> TPBM thinks that's wierd.


 
hmm can I plead the 5th on that ?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes I do want to take a day trip, maybe next weekend. 

TPBM wants ice cream.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I want Pistachio ice cream...

TPBM wants peace and quiet.


----------



## middie

Everyday

Tpbm would live in a cabin in the park if they could


----------



## pdswife

well a cabin in the woods maybe

TPBM
Loves Disneyland


----------



## babetoo

i used to but now it just makes me tired.

tpbm is baking bread

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

not at the moment , have a few loaves in the freezer.
TPBM hopes to take pics of fireworks shortly.


----------



## pdswife

I should hope there are NO fireworks around here...

TPBM
has to leave to make dinner


----------



## middie

I tried and they didn't come out

pds.. park, woods all the same to me lol

Tpbm wants to take a bubble bath


----------



## LadyCook61

ate already. 
TPBM  is sleepy.


----------



## middie

again always

Tpbm is hot


----------



## pdswife

Nope... kind of chilly

TPBM
has had dinner and is already thinking of what 
to make for tomorrow


----------



## LadyCook61

it is a little warm right now.

TPBM wants a new kitchen.


----------



## middie

New kitchen ? I want a new house !!!!!!

Tpbm has a headache


----------



## LadyCook61

yes a headache... 

TPBM needs more storage


----------



## middie

could use more... that why i want a new house. with a maid !!!!

Tpbm wants a yellow lab named rocky. i'll give him to you free


----------



## LadyCook61

I would love a yellow lab but hubby would not.  

TPBM is going to the foot doctor on Tues.


----------



## middie

Would he let you take a kid name Billy... or an idiot named Don ?
Billy I have to charge for. Don well he's free too

No to foot doctor

Tpbm... is bored


----------



## pdswife

no  but getting tired

TPBM
likes to play scrabble


----------



## middie

Yes I do

Tpbm like all kinds of board games


----------



## LadyCook61

haven't played scrabble in years.  

TPBM doesn't know what is for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

no.. I don't like to lose and I don't like to win because that means someone else has to lose.

TPBM
sings in the shower


----------



## LadyCook61

no singing .

TPBM has reached 5000 posts.


----------



## deelady

only when I know NO one is home!!

TPBM is frustrated....


----------



## middie

not at the moment. give me a few and i will be

Tpbm is tired of other people reading over their shoulder being nosey


----------



## pdswife

only when I'm at work Deelady

TPBM
has many family photographs


----------



## deelady

yes but its a matter of getting them off my computer!!

TPBM needs a drink


----------



## pdswife

cold water with lemon sounds good about now

TPBM
will not mind if I go eat dinner with hubbybearpuddingpie


----------



## deelady

as long as its not mine!!!

tpbm felt guilty today


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I have been feeling guilty today that DH has so much extra to do while I "rest".

TPBM is enjoying a quiet Sunday evening


----------



## pdswife

yes I am... hot bath soon and then bed

TPBM
doesn't like red wine


----------



## LadyCook61

not exactly was quiet, just saw fireworks from my yard . The Fairgrounds is close  by.
TPBM is ready for bed.


----------



## pdswife

not until after my bath

TPBM
loves fireworks


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't love fireworks but I do enjoy the colors . 
TPBM is wearing jammies  already.


----------



## pdswife

nope...shorts and a tee-shirt

TPBM
had a headache eariler but feels good now


----------



## LadyCook61

still have a headache, don't know if I should take a sinus meds or allergy meds. 
TPBM wants a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## pdswife

can I put kaluha in it??

TPBM
has a pet bird


----------



## middie

No but I'd love to have a parrot

Tpbm is iming with someone


----------



## LadyCook61

no pet  birds, tho I use to have them, they died of old age.
TPBM likes limeade.


----------



## goboenomo

lime always beats lemon

TPBM is anxious about something.


----------



## deelady

I was ( best friend gave birth prematurly to her little girl...3 lbs but healthy!)

tpbm is thankful


----------



## suziquzie

i am thankful my boss is letting me work more although he cant really afford it and doesnt need me, just because he knows I'm broke and I work like a horse  

TPBM is getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

No....way too early!

TPBM is going to make something extra special for dinner this week......


----------



## quicksilver

having dinner before 10:30pm would be extra special enough...

TPBM...lives where school has started already................


----------



## suziquzie

nope. day after labor day. 

TPBM should fold laundry before they go to work but probably wont.


----------



## middie

Yep you're right

Tpbm is still in their pj's


----------



## LPBeier

nope, just got home from physio

TPBM is having a good day for a Monday


----------



## LadyCook61

not really.  woke up tired,  having a bout of IBS, hubby had to take one of the kittens to the vet because kitten threw up early am.  
TPBM needs a good night's sleep.


----------



## suziquzie

nope I'm rarin to go.... so far. 

TPBM is glad to be home for a few days.


----------



## babetoo

i am most always at home. lol

tpbm has to many chores to catch up on.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no I did most of them last night so they wouldn't re-create themselves today, I can wait til tomorrow now.  

TPBM got good news as a "maybe" today.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I got good news that maybe I don't have an infecton in my incision afterall.

TPBM is feeling good about themselves today!


----------



## elaine l

Absolutely!  Great new principal at school, got my 20 yr. award and made my 1,000 post goal.


TPBM loves life!


----------



## suziquzie

um, I love that mine is on the mend....

TPBM has tired feet.


----------



## elaine l

not tired just needs a new pedicure

TPBM has no fridge at the moment


----------



## suziquzie

whoa I hope I do!!!!

TPBM needs a new central air unit.


----------



## elaine l

Yes that would be nice...

TPBM loves playing games


----------



## suziquzie

sometimes..... 

TPBM likes to be outside.


----------



## elaine l

much better than being inside

TPBM tells bedtime stories


----------



## suziquzie

I used to read but I've been making the 8 yr old read to the 2 and 4 yr old so he can keep some brain cells over the summer. (and give me a break!) 

TPBM misses having little kids.


----------



## elaine l

sometimes but now there is a little granddaughter who goes home after the fun!

TPBM eats all her/his veggies


----------



## suziquzie

usually first!!! 

TPBM is excited the Holidays are approaching and they will have an excuse to bake up a storm!


----------



## elaine l

Well not bake but cook for family and friends.

TPBM dresses up for Halloween


----------



## suziquzie

no i dress the munchkins! 

TPBM eats too much candy at Halloween.


----------



## elaine l

And on Thanksgiving and Christmas and New Years and every day in between!  Love sweet stuff.
TPBM likes salty over sweet


----------



## suziquzie

actually I love both.... at the same time even. Choc. covered pretzels or potato chips....
yummy. 

TPBM had pasta for dinner.


----------



## elaine l

Yup with Chix parm.

TPBM had soup for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

no, but I know who did.... 

TPBM is getting closer to the happy hour of 8 pm!


----------



## babetoo

nope, don't do happy hour anymore.

tpbm loves happy hour, lol

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I call 8 my happy hour because thats when the kids go to bed.... 
so... YES I love happy hour!! 

TPBM left the dishes til morning....


----------



## Lynd

Sadly not 

Person below me is not looking forward to darker evenings


----------



## suziquzie

no i get confused in the dark!

TPBM is cold.


----------



## GrantsKat

not cold.....just blah

TPBM is done working for a few days


----------



## suziquzie

only 3.... thats ok tho my boss likes me now I think. 

TPBM had a busy weekend.


----------



## GrantsKat

not really....rough day yesturday & this morning

TPBM has  gardening to do


----------



## suziquzie

no i did it yesterday.

TPBM has seen the end of a lot of rainy days!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes finally!!! but the yard is still flooded!

TPBM is not having to referee yet


----------



## suziquzie

no TJ is wahing the car and they are "helping"
so that means HE is refereeing!! 

TPBM is missing one at school.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup....been crying for 2 days now : ( he doesnt want to go & I hate being a mom right now because I had to force him to!

TPBM should be doing something else


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, like grabbing a shower or cleaning the inside of the car like I said I was gonna. 

TPBM is will be ok in a few days.


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope so...this really stinks

TPBM is good with time management!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right! I manage to lose it....

TPBM will be here a little later i hope?


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, gotta leave around 2:45

TPBM needs to go shower


----------



## LadyCook61

don't need shower but have to leave soon to bring kitten to vet.
TPBM is worn out.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I am!!!

TPBM has a sick kittie


----------



## suziquzie

no my kitty is gone. 

TPBM had leftovers for lunch.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I havent had lunch, no appetite

TPBM is all squeaky clean


----------



## suziquzie

not even close. skipped the shower to play with a weed-whacker. 
yes, I'm wierd. 

TPBM gets to watch SpongeBob.... AGAIN


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, all ready for my doctor's appointment and get these stupid staples out!

TPBM needs cheering up!


----------



## GrantsKat

omgosh...is it a spongebob marathon today??? its been on all day lol

TPBM is has a squeaky clean car. lol


----------



## suziquzie

good enough for me anyway!

TPBM has a 2 1/2 foot tall hair stylist.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....no thankfully, they always get the brush stuck in my hair!

TPBM has lots of DVDs


----------



## suziquzie

yeah quite a bit, but haven't bought any in a LONG time. maybe more hours will let me buy fun stuff again.  

TPBM is going to make some Jello today.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, I wanna get the ingredients to make pesto & hummus!!!

TPBM has a lot of clothes lol


----------



## suziquzie

not at all. I finally am at the end of baby weight and close to back before the first kid. The clothes from 10 years ago that fit are NOT wearable in public! 

TPBM is going to have to deal with another hurricaine.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol dont you know that everything comes back into fashion!! lol)
maybe......I havent been watching where its going

TPBM has a digital camera


----------



## suziquzie

yes that only gets used by me so there's no pics of me!!!! 

TPBM deosn't know why DH spent so much $$ they didn't have on a nice camera when he never pics it up!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol my hubby never takes pics, but I was the one to buy the camera

TPBM has been married a long time


----------



## suziquzie

not as long as we shoulda been....  on paper anyway. Been together 10 years ...... will be married 4 next May. 

TPBM was smart and got married BEFORE kids!


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, but got pregnant 5 months later

TPBM needs a cold drink


----------



## suziquzie

oh that'd be good. I always forget to drink water til evening then I drink a gallon.

TPBM could drink more water...


----------



## LadyCook61

I could use more water, too dehydrated. 

TPBM drinks too much soda


----------



## suziquzie

no I drink about 1 a week..... at most. 

TPBM has a favorite soda.


----------



## LadyCook61

There are a few favorite soda- Seagream's Ginger Ale , Coco Cola, Jones Strawberry-Lime and Jones Blueberry.

TPBM fell asleep earlier.


----------



## babetoo

was very sleeply earlier. and i slept til noon as it is. managed to wait it out.

tpbm loves hot fudge sundaes

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I like the sundaes but prefer Pistachio .

TPBM is reading a good book


----------



## luvs

i'm not reading a book, currently.

person below me is cleaning saturday.


----------



## suziquzie

I clean everyday.  

TPBM fell asleep on the couch and is just popping in to see whats up before they go to bed.


----------



## GrantsKat

no couch for me last nite

TPBM is hungry


----------



## suziquzie

mornin!
not yet but I could use some coffee! 

TPBM already did the coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

I had one cup so far, tummys buggin me

TPBM still has sleepin kiddies


----------



## suziquzie

only babygirl. the other 2 got up at 545 when they heard thunder.
(yay rain finally!) 

TPBM has no problem getting enough rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

oh yea, we get plenty of rain

TPBM has a bad habit


----------



## suziquzie

nail chewing..... using 4 letter words..... 

TPBM has stupid satellite internet that goes out when it rains.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no, my internet is connected to the phone line, BUT the satellite does go out if it storms anywhere near here...which is often

TPBM needs new pots


----------



## suziquzie

no i got a nice stainless / copper set when we moved in here 3 years ago.

TPBM needs new jeans.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I gave up wearing jeans after my second son! its too hot here anyway

TPBM likes all kinds of cheese


----------



## suziquzie

i love cheese!

TPBM is taking care of the morning zoo.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, tryin to talk the elder zoo animal into gettin ready for school

TPBM has to bribe the kids sometimes!


----------



## suziquzie

with cocoa puffs!

TPBM needs a break already!


----------



## Lynd

Yeah! Tired!

Person below me needs some nice food.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, my no! We have been overdosing on great food with people bringing in meals during my recovery and Family taking us out for DH's BD yesterday!

TPBM is trying to figure out what to have for dinner.


----------



## suziquzie

how'd ya know?

TPBM has to go somewhere this evening.


----------



## LadyCook61

yeah , to visit my sweet kitten Ginger, at the animal hospital, the Lord willing.

TPBM nerves are shot.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> yeah , to visit my sweet kitten Ginger, at the animal hospital, the Lord willing.
> 
> TPBM nerves are shot.


 
not really, just very tired all the time. 

tpbm is a very intense pet lover

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

That's true ... love my furbabies so much.

TPBM has not eaten all day.


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, I actually had a good lunch for a change.

TPBM is craving pizza


----------



## pdswife

yes, so we are having it for dinner

TPBM
is ready to get back to real life


----------



## luvs

after jake arrives & draws me a bubble bath.
then we gotta leave fer errands.

person below me loves bubbles in thier bath.


----------



## suziquzie

I dont do baths, they do nothing for me. 

TPBM is having hot dogs on the fly.


----------



## pdswife

nope...only do hotdogs if we're camping.

TPBM
needs to buy stamps.


----------



## deelady

Yes actually I do!

TPBM is chilly


----------



## suziquzie

no its pretty warm in here considering its jeans weather outside and I havent used the stove at all.... wierd. 

TPBM is going to let them watch 1 last cartoon....


----------



## luvs

my kids meow, they don't like television. unless there's a fly on its screen.

person below me likes to camp.


----------



## elaine l

Yes I do.


TPBM likes fine hotels


----------



## deelady

I love staying in fine hotels...feel like a Princes!
TPBM....would love to get a prof massage!


----------



## Chef2337

Yep, Sore muscle, left shoulder.
TPBM is having a Labor Day BBQ


----------



## LadyCook61

no BBQ,  have no plans. 

TPBM is ready for bed.


----------



## suziquzie

I was going to put away laundry but mmm sleep sounds super!

TPBM had suprise company tonight.


----------



## deelady

getting there....

tpbm is missing someone greatly!


----------



## babetoo

nope just me, myself and i

tpbm enjoys a alcohol drink on occasion

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I miss my sweet kitten... who is in the animal hospital recovering from an illness. 

TPBM wants some ginger ale.


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> nope just me, myself and i
> 
> tpbm enjoys a alcohol drink on occasion
> 
> babe


 not me.. I prefer non alcoholic beverage


----------



## deelady

(awww hope he/she is ok!)
nope...makes me burp!

TPBM hears someone crying!


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm no one crying unless it is me. 

TPBM has the tv off.


----------



## luvs

huh-uh, not an adult or a kitty or a baby. (i'd love a baby even if he/she WAS crying!!!)

person below me already has kiddos.


----------



## deelady

nope watching food network!

TPBM almost forgot Monday is a Holiday!


----------



## luvs

LadyCook61 said:


> hmm no one crying unless it is me.
> 
> TPBM has the tv off.


 

yeah, we watched fer a few hours, now it's 'bout sleep-time.
person below me owns 2 kitties.


----------



## LadyCook61

how did you know   and 3 cats.

TPBM likes mysteries.


----------



## luvs

they aren't my favorite.

person below me likes books over television.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do prefer books. 

TPBM knows how to roller skate.


----------



## pdswife

I used too..but haven't had a pair on in 20 years 

TPBM
is happy and healthy


----------



## deelady

yes and yes! TG!
TPBM....is annoyed by Alton Brown


----------



## LPBeier

I used to like him more than I have lately

TPBM is tired of FN reruns!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't even get FN, no cable.

TPBM likes chocolate milk.


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't?

TPBM can hear loud snoring and wants to cover said person with a giant pillow!


----------



## GrantsKat

no snoring...everyones up

TPBM is having breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

Just coffee, everyone is still asleep and its kinda freaky!

TPBM is chilly.


----------



## GrantsKat

not chilly here

TPBM is watching the frogs crawl on the windows!


----------



## suziquzie

nope, but the moths wanna come in for breakfast or something! 

TPBM drives thier kid to school.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do

TPBM will be celebrating someones birthday before the year ends


----------



## suziquzie

yep my 'lil bro turns 32 saturday and legogirl and my mom have the same birthday, nov 8th.

TPBM hasn't thrown a kiddie party yet (with little friends)


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, but I have catered a couple!

TPBM has plans for the day


----------



## LadyCook61

only plans I have is to visit my sweet Ginger (kitten) in the animal hospital, the Lord willing.

TPBM didn't have breakfast yet.


----------



## pdswife

I had my normal cup of coffee.

TPBM
is ready and willing to start the day


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm never ready and willing to start the day.  

TPBM hopes to see new birds and other critters to photograph.


----------



## suziquzie

critters are the same every day here. nothing new. 

TPBM is lazy this morning.


----------



## Lynd

lazy every morning more like 

person below me should be somewhere else


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM IS somewhere else.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope nowhere else

TPBM knows how to fix computers


----------



## suziquzie

no but the man does. 

TPBM is printing recipes.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, not into cooking the past few days

TPBM has a pond in the yard


----------



## LadyCook61

matter of fact, I do have a pond , next to the driveway.  Natural spring pond, got to watch for turtles crossing .  

TPBM needs to get the mail.


----------



## suziquzie

not unless the kids get the hose..... 

TPBM wants a fish pond not a puddle.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do want a pond, with a waterfall

TPBM is ready for lunch


----------



## Lynd

got two fish ponds that are quite big, could put them together though haha 

edit: woops too late! i'm ready to have food, didnt have breakfast today 

person below me is a gardener


----------



## GrantsKat

no Im not, but hope to start soon 

TPBM needs to shave


----------



## suziquzie

i did yesterday.... today couldn't hurt!

TPBM is frustrated again today.


----------



## GrantsKat

not frustrated, more like sad

TPBM wants to paint


----------



## suziquzie

I want to paint the outside of my house and all the bedrooms.

TPBM paints pictures.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but I do like to paint my house, weird I know!

TPBM needs new furniture


----------



## suziquzie

most certainly.

TPBM does NOT eat baloney!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol not unless its a fried bologna sandwich

TPBM has a favorite movie


----------



## suziquzie

I think I have many. Pretty Woman is pretty high on the list.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, for the past 3 days now

TPBM will buy me a very strong drink! lol


----------



## suziquzie

hey I'm makin' the big bucks now (yeah right) I'll buy us each 2!

TPBM will someday be SO HAPPY on the first day of school, just like I will be on TUESDAY.


----------



## GrantsKat

(you go girl! bringing home the bacon lol)
I hope so, but Id be happy if he was happy!

TPBM has a babysitter


----------



## suziquzie

no, only family.... i dont trust people much.
Plus they're free!!

TPBM needs a babysitter.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but I also dont trust anyone & family is too far away

TPBM is getting tired of spongebob


----------



## suziquzie

no i think i'd like him back because this phineus and ferb show is STOOOOPID!

TPBM watches food channel when they get comtrol....


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, my boys like to watch Guy & Racheal Ray lol

TPBM can play an instrument


----------



## Chef2337

suziquzie said:


> no i think i'd like him back because this phineus and ferb show is STOOOOPID!
> 
> TPBM watches food channel when they get comtrol....


Nope - No Food Channel

TPBM:Wants to eat cake!


----------



## suziquzie

i used to play flute and piano... dont ask me to try now!
sure when will it be here? (te cake)

TPBM should go out in the sun before they work the next 3 days INSIDE.


----------



## Chef2337

suziquzie said:


> i used to play flute and piano... dont ask me to try now!
> sure when will it be here? (te cake)
> 
> TPBM should go out in the sun before they work the next 3 days INSIDE.




Sun! AGHHHHHH! Saw a lady on t.v. once who ate the sun for breakfast.

TPBM is expecting a check in the mail


----------



## suziquzie

i doubt it.

TPBM should do the chores that have been put off all morning.


----------



## Chef2337

suziquzie said:


> i doubt it.
> 
> TPBM should do the chores that have been put off all morning.




Sorry, I took so long.  I was off doing the chores I've been putting off

TPBM: needs a nap


----------



## suziquzie

no I dont want to waste time sleeping today, had enough lazy this morning.

TPBM is leery about attempting dinner.


----------



## babetoo

very true, made dinner a couple of nights ago and couldn't eat even half of it.

tpbm would like to come and cook for me

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

If I lived closer to you , I would .  

TPBM  likes pears.


----------



## elaine l

Pears?  I guess they are okay.  Never really think about them!

TPBM has a nice long weekend ahead.


----------



## JohnL

Why yes I do! (as long as the phone doesn't ring)....

TPBM is NOT going to be laboring on labor day!


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, I will be celebrating my anniversary being wheeled around our Annual Fair Grounds by my wonderful hubby!

TPBM hasn't been to a Fair in many years


----------



## elaine l

No but I used to go often as a child. 

TPBM wore shoes that hurt her feet today


----------



## LadyCook61

shoes weren't too bad .

TPBM has been to Disney World.


----------



## LPBeier

No, only Disneyland in California once many years ago

TPBM is going to have a quiet evening tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I never have a quiet evening!

TPBM is STUFFED!


----------



## LadyCook61

don't know about quiet, have to visit my sweet furbaby kitten at the animal hospital the Lord willing.  I have to bring some of kitten's food from home to entice him to eat.  Visiting hour is after 9 pm .  

TPBM used to roller skate in a roller rink


----------



## suziquzie

lol yep all the time! 

TPBM drinks milk with dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup I do sometimes

TPBM has a storm coming through again


----------



## suziquzie

nope. up in DUluth. I dont go any further north than where I am!

TPBM is not usually online at this hour.


----------



## GrantsKat

not usually, but hubby is working an almost 24 hour day & the boys are uptight about the thunder....so here I am trying to relax

TPBM has some peace & quiet


----------



## suziquzie

things are slowly chillin out.
why's he work so much?

TPBM heard the shrill scream right after I typed that!!! 
geez.


----------



## GrantsKat

(he started a P/T job.....so he went from building a house to short order cook all in one day!! AND I've put my apps in as well)
lol...the thunder is slowly fading away....hopefully so will the boys 

TPBM had a good dinner


----------



## suziquzie

it was. i wish TJ would go back to sleeping mornings and eating with us...
oh well. 

TPBM isn't doing anything special for the holiday w/e.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I did promise my "school boy" that him & I could do something together IF he was good about going to school.....

TPBM feels like a "single" parent sometimes


----------



## babetoo

i am a single parent but my kids are all middle aged. 

tpbm has grandkids

babe


----------



## suziquzie

oh geez no I am not done with this batch yet!!!

TPBM has heartburn.


----------



## LadyCook61

no heartburn.

TPBM just had breakfast.


----------



## Lynd

Actually I just had lunch 

Person below me is very hungry


----------



## LadyCook61

not really, just had breakfast.

TPBM has gone deep sea fishing.


----------



## Lynd

never, but I'd love to!

the person below me has Friday night plans

(I should give another person a chance, I'm addicted to posting )


----------



## elaine l

Nothing definite but want some!

TPBM likes to post


----------



## LPBeier

I like to post but these days can't sit at the computer long

TPBM wants to watch a movie this weekend


----------



## elaine l

no not much of a movie person unless it's really rainy out.

TPBM likes to run marathons


----------



## LadyCook61

marathons not for me, I have trouble walking.
TPBM doesn't know what is for supper.


----------



## elaine l

Ahhhh but she does!  T-bones.

TPBM is enjoying her day...very much


----------



## LPBeier

well, I am bored of resting my leg, but having the border home for company is nice

TPBM will trade some of my pesto linquini for one of those TBones!


----------



## elaine l

Sure would!

TPBM makes great desserts?


----------



## LPBeier

Um well I don't know but people seem to like my cakes and pastries

TPBM is looking forward to the long weekend


----------



## babetoo

it is a long week-end but probably no fun. still no energy here.

tpbm likes to shop

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I dislike shopping.  

TPBM has to give kitten his medicines.


----------



## ilovelondon

Ooops.  Thought they were for puppy...

TPBM is about to make an announcement.


----------



## LPBeier

nothing to announce here except that I think I broke the TV

TPBM is having a better afternoon than I am


----------



## BigDog

Not likely - I have to go to work still.

TPBM loves country music


----------



## LPBeier

I do like some country music, but I can't say it is my favourite

TPBM is having a fairly quiet long weekend so far


----------



## LadyCook61

I guess it could be called fairly quiet, no noisy people here .  

TPBM is making sausage and pasta.


----------



## babetoo

nope

tpbm is waiting for nap time

babe


----------



## B'sgirl

No, but DH is taking a nap right now.

TPBM wants to rearrange some furniture.


----------



## babetoo

good lord, no.

tpbm love chocolate

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I like chocolate but rarely buy it.

TPBM just had early dinner.


----------



## suziquzie

Nope gonna be late. Lawn day. 

TPBM would like to come for our Labor Day BBQ tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

I would love to but don't think I can go that fast on my walker 

TPBM is not working tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

I am, but its just the inlaws, I'll be home an hour or 2 before they get here. 

TBPM thinks the lawnmower is VERY LOUD.


----------



## babetoo

nope no grass here just rocks. now leaf blowers are a different story. 

tpbm likes working

babe


----------



## deelady

I do like working....lets me feel I'm earning my keep !

TPBM felt grateful today


----------



## BigDog

grateful today is over.

TPBM is an Aquarius


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, Sag!!

TPBM is feeling better today


----------



## deelady

yes, actually I am

tpbm is going shopping today!


----------



## GrantsKat

not today, probably tuesday

TPBM has started school


----------



## LadyCook61

School was way over years ago.  

TPBM is ready for peace and quiet.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I think I will have to behave today if I want to go out to the fair tomorrow!

TPBM would like some ice cream


----------



## GrantsKat

yes that would be nice

TPBM had an early dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

Didn't have an early dinner yet.  

TPBM likes bratwurst.


----------



## GrantsKat

not really, well unless its grilled

TPBM has a favorite food


----------



## suziquzie

yep I love anything garlicky!

TPBM would like to be a guinea pig for my cheddar-jalapeno corn muffins.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> yep I love anything garlicky!
> 
> TPBM would like to be a guinea pig for my cheddar-jalapeno corn muffins.


 
i certainly wouldtpbm is a very good cook                                                                             babe


----------



## LadyCook61

hubby thinks so .
TPBM is watching a dvd while posting on DC.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope....listening to a CD
TPBM is glad tomorrow is a national holiday and is off work!


----------



## babetoo

nope i am retired so i have everyday off. lol. i love it.

tpbm loves rare steak

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I do and had a great one last night.

TPBM likes pesto


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Being Italian, I had better!

TPBM has a pending task which they are dreading to begin........


----------



## suziquzie

NO I think I did it all yesterday before the company came. 

TPBM has a chill kinda day planned.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, I have to clean my bathroom

TPBM likes pepperoni pizza


----------



## GrantsKat

oops : (


----------



## suziquzie

lol we're back to too fast!

yes to pizza!

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## GrantsKat

not sleepy, just lazy

TPBM has to scrape playgdough off the floror


----------



## suziquzie

no its stuck in the carpet.....  

TPBM is out of playdough and not in a hurry to get more!


----------



## GrantsKat

I just bought a 4 pack this week & Im regretting it!!!!

TPBM can make thier own playdough


----------



## suziquzie

I have directions I just haven't done it. 

TPBM should shower, ain't feelin' it.


----------



## GrantsKat

I should, but too many lil people in the way...gotta clean anyway & for some reason I cant clean when Im clean lol

TPBM had a good weekend


----------



## suziquzie

pretty good... and an extra day off today. 

TPBM is going shoping today.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, waiting till tomorrow

TPBM has all thier school supplies


----------



## suziquzie

i forgot colored pencils. gotta go today he starts tomorrow!

TPBM didnt forget anything.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I got everything, but the list wasnt very long

TPBM has a school bus rider


----------



## suziquzie

yup. I'd take him but its ALOT of rounding up the other 2!

TPBM is afraid to put them on the bus.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, I dont think 5 yr olds should be herded in the same bus as the 5th graders

TPBM is attempting to make focaccia


----------



## suziquzie

not today. too hot. 

TPBM got too lazy to leave the house today.


----------



## GrantsKat

not lazy, just had things to do around the house....besides the skeeters are swarming with all the overflowing ditches!

TPBM bought some new clothes


----------



## suziquzie

not yet.... few more paychecks. want FOOD first! 
(then I may not need the new clothes.... lol)

TPBM is keeping thier kids inside because the neighbors have company and dont want to be embarrased by the screaming.


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL, no, they are in because I let them out for 1/2 hour & they got attacked by skeeter & I have no more bug spray!

TPBM has a good sub for tahini in hummus!!


----------



## suziquzie

somone said peanut butter in one of the hummus threads..... 
i bet you have that!!! 

TBPM is freakin' warm.


----------



## LadyCook61

not warm but tired.

TPBM just trimmed some bushes.


----------



## suziquzie

no but i picked up sticks and re-started yesterdays fire.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## LadyCook61

not bored. 

TPBM needs a nice refreshing non alcoholic drink.


----------



## GrantsKat

a cold beer would be better, lol

TPBM has a good focaccia recipe I can try!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

I make it with the Artisan 5 min a day recipe.  

TPBM has dinner cooking in the crockpot.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, I forgot to defrost my meat!

TPBM has a sick kitty


----------



## LadyCook61

Ginger not sick any more, is much better , thanks be to God. 

TPBM loves animals.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do love animals

TPBM has a birthday this week!


----------



## LadyCook61

going to turn 62 !  Nothing planned for the day, except have a foot doctor appointment to have orthotics made.

TPBM likes egg foo young


----------



## miniman

Never eaten it.

TPBM like soup.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do like soup I make .  

TPBM has rice cooking right now.


----------



## GrantsKat

no rice, I just took my focaccia out of the oven

TPBM is ready for the fall weather


----------



## LadyCook61

I am ready for the colorful foliage. 

TPBM hates cold and winter.


----------



## GrantsKat

we dont get cold weather here, so I miss it. But when I lived in NY I couldnt wait till spring lol

TPBM has been to Manhatten


----------



## LadyCook61

I have been to Manhattan a long time ago. 

TPBM has been to Universal Studios in California.


----------



## babetoo

i certainly have, much fun. it was years ago, kids were about 12 and 9. both are blondes. they got picked to pose as joanne woodward and paul newmin. tpbm is getting caught up on chores.babe


----------



## LadyCook61

never caught up on chores.  

TPBM ate too many pears.


----------



## suziquzie

no pears.... pasta salad....

TPBM is having a cold drink.


----------



## LadyCook61

have nothing at the moment.

TPBM wishes the day was over already.


----------



## suziquzie

sort of, just wanna get the kids in bed and be ALONE awhile.

TPBM wants a shower.


----------



## babetoo

i could use a shower. actually did some work today. in a.m. i think.


tpbm hates television


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do hate television , bunch of rubbish programs.

TPBM wants to go to bed earlier.


----------



## babetoo

i am going to need too. didn't get to sleep til about three a.m. last night.tpbm has a new novel to read                                                                                babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I wish I had a new novel to read.  

TPBM likes hot chocolate before bed.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, Im not a big fan of hot chocolate, its too hot here

TPBM is feeling sluggish this morning


----------



## suziquzie

no I'm jittery and nervous, packing Jacob's lunch and I KNOW I'll forget something!!!! 

TPBM HAS to do all the things they got too lazy for yesterday.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup and I have to goto a meeting at school

TPBM has someone excited to go to school


----------



## LadyCook61

not here 

TPBM was up too many times during the night.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes as usual : (

TPBM is enjoying the morning


----------



## miniman

Morning is just finishes and been alright - been repairing furniture.

tpbm is planning on sausages for dinner.


----------



## LadyCook61

have some leftover  bratwurst.

TPBM needs some coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

no more coffee for me!

TPBM needs a new cookie sheet


----------



## LadyCook61

I could use another cookie sheet. 
TPBM needs a new loaf pan.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I could use another one of those too!

TPBM has a laptop


----------



## suziquzie

no, are you donating?  

TPBM has a messy living room.


----------



## GrantsKat

(yup, when I win the lotto = ) )
its not too bad yet!

TPBM is going to enjoy a quieter day


----------



## suziquzie

dunno.... its the little 2 that fight so bad! 

TPBM cant decide if she wants to take anyone with her to the store.


----------



## GrantsKat

actually I have to take all of them to school for a meeting...should be fun

TPBM has a favorite flavor of ice cream


----------



## suziquzie

DH bought one last week that was mint with fudge in it. 
thats my fave now!

TPBM is waiting for rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea....stinks

TPBM has lots of craft supplies


----------



## suziquzie

oh my gosh yes. i'll never live long enough to do everything I have patterns for! 

TPBM has rooms they need to remove everything from and burn!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol according to my hubby I do!!!

TPBM saves EVERYTHING


----------



## Lynd

Nearly everything!

person below me is ill!


----------



## suziquzie

not quite as bad as i used to, but yes. just went in one of the junk rooms.... i wont be back there until I absolutely have to! 

TPBM will have to clean the junk room to get to the xmas stuff.


----------



## LPBeier

I have to clear the junk room to get to just about anything

TPBM is going to bake something yummy today


----------



## LadyCook61

I might bake something if I can get enough energy.  

TPBM needs to go to the pet store.


----------



## suziquzie

no pets.... well the fish.... we buy thier stuff online, much cheaper
(cat stuff was too, www.drsfostersmith.com )

TPBM is cold.


----------



## luvs

i kinda am chilly. september's arrived, sigh.

person below me loves winter.


----------



## suziquzie

no and i really dont know why I still live in freakin' MINNESOTA of all places!!!! 

TPBM wants the sun to come out.


----------



## luvs

suns out already!!

person below me is drinking coffee.


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually not drinking anything right now. 

TPBM has peach cobbler in the oven.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. taco meat on the stove! 

TPBM would like some toasty socks!


----------



## quicksilver

I don't think I've worn socks in 9 years. I could donate a drawer full - like new - cheap!                                      

TPBM stomach is growling..........................


----------



## suziquzie

It was but I started tasting...... 

TPBM is full before they sit to dinner!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I didnt make "dinner" tonite, too much running around, hubbys workin a double & the boys are having grilled cheese, I'll munch on my focaccia = )

TPBM is ready for dessert


----------



## suziquzie

sure, whatcha bringin?

TPBM does thier dinner and my dinner a whole lot.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol could I interest you in a cocktail for dessert)
and yes grilled cheese & tacos or taco salads are an easy pleasy around here

TPBM is lending the neighbor thier mower


----------



## suziquzie

I don't think my neighbors like us. Been here 3 years never spoken but 4 words.  

TPBM has self-esteem issues.


----------



## GrantsKat

(ours dont talk to us either lol)
sure I think everyone does 

TPBM thinks if I were to move there.....all the neighbors would leave lol


----------



## elaine l

I don't think so but I must.  Every does right?

TPBM watches the late news.


----------



## suziquzie

no I was asleep on the couch by 9 last night!!!!! 

TPBM really likes to be up early but ain't feelin it lately.


----------



## elaine l

I like to be up early but not for work...funny how that is. 

TPBM is talking to her daughter.


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have daughters but do have 2 daughters in law. 

TPBM has grandkids


----------



## suziquzie

I dont think I would call this conversation with her talking...... 

TPBM is ready for quiet time.


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! still have a lil while to go(dang neighbor & MY lawn mower...what was I thinkin??!!)

TPBM hates being in the house at night alone!


----------



## suziquzie

definately! move next door!!! no probs!!!! AND we have our OWN lawnmower! 

TPBM had a good meeting...


----------



## GrantsKat

(LOL,funny, my hubby lived in MN & misses it!)
yes it was a good meeting & I had lunch with him, but when it was time for me to leave, he cried : (

TPBM hasnt met my kids so has no idea about LOUD ones lol


----------



## suziquzie

you gotta be kidding me. you can't hear from there how loud they are???????????

TPBM has never been to MN.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol, I have a "screamer" in my bunch!)
no I have never been to MN

TPBM now has a storm to deal with!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah a scream storm. 

TPBM will be here after short people go to bed.


----------



## GrantsKat

I may be...they arent cooperating

TPBM has a good bedtime schedule


----------



## suziquzie

Yep, always have. 
bedtime is bedtime, no buts about it! 

TPBM ate too much dinner.


----------



## babetoo

nope did really well as a matter of fact.tpbm loves chicken wings


----------



## suziquzie

boneless buffalo wings please. 

TPBM should start the coffee.


----------



## LPBeier

The border's coffee is set to go in an hour and a half

TPBM Has already had at least one cup


----------



## suziquzie

No I showered first so I can stop putting off the grocery store and WalMart this morning!

TPBM has a long grocery list.


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, DH got everything on the weekend which is great now that I have to shuttle to and from the hospital.

TPBM hates grocery shopping as much as I do


----------



## suziquzie

No I love it now that I go sans little helpers!

TPBM has to drive a little ways to the bigger, less expensive store.


----------



## LPBeier

I did until we moved into an area where there are 7 different grocery stores to choose from (of differing price ranges) within 5 blocks of us!

TPBM needs to buy more because school is back.


----------



## GrantsKat

well yes kind of....have to make sure I have stuff for his lunch ; )

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LPBeier

Not really, all this new medication is making it hard to eat, and sleep.

TPBM is having a good breakfast


----------



## GrantsKat

I havent had any yet, dont know what Im in the mood for!

TPBM is reading a good book


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah I am, it is called "The Shack"

TPBM would like more time to read


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I would!!

TPBM has to do the dishes


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, until I get this IV lock out of my arm no dishes, heavy lifting, etc.!

TPBM likes romance novels


----------



## LadyCook61

ugh I do not like Romance novels. 

tpbm likes science programs.


----------



## pdswife

I like NOVA... does that count?

TPBM
Has a secret place where she hides food


----------



## m00nwater

Yes, I do, in fact. I'm a bit of a geek that way.

TPBM really likes skiing.


----------



## m00nwater

m00nwater said:


> Yes, I do, in fact. I'm a bit of a geek that way.
> 
> TPBM really likes skiing.


 
haha, I answered at the same time... OK, I'll do this one...

No, I don't have a secret place, but I did when I was younger.

Here's my question again:

TPBM really likes skiing.


----------



## pdswife

only tried it once... ran into one of the poles that hold up the ski lifts..NO don't like skiing...

TPBM
likes driving in the snow


----------



## BigDog

Absolutely! 4 wheel drive makes it more fun!

TPBM is retired.


----------



## quicksilver

BigDog said:


> TPBM is retired.


 
Only in my dreams.....and with lots of money!                

TPBM needs to go to the beach today........................


----------



## LadyCook61

If the beach were close by ,I would go.
TPBM needs to go food shopping.


----------



## GrantsKat

I picked some things up yesturday, so not till the weekend

TPBM slept late this morning


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right.

TPBM feels better about the state of the cupboards and fridge today.


----------



## GrantsKat

eh, a little, I only really got what I needed as opposed to what I wanted!

TPBM went shopping today


----------



## suziquzie

yep, never did it yesterday. 

TPBM likes any potato chip but BBQ.


----------



## BigDog

No, sorry. Original is about the extent of my chip loving.

TPBM will be grilling today


----------



## suziquzie

I think so.... with a sweater on!!! 

TPBM thinks the temp should go back up 20 degrees today!


----------



## babetoo

nope, it just hit the 90 mark here in calif.

tpbm is extra tired today


----------



## suziquzie

I did snooze about 10 min after lunch....

TPBM likes fall but could go right back to summer and be good!


----------



## pdswife

yes, summer is best

TPBM
needs more ink for the printer


----------



## LadyCook61

I have plenty of ink, hardly use the printer.

TPBM made a nice dinner tonight.


----------



## suziquzie

one that was eaten anyway.... no complaints counts as nice in my book.

TPBM is going to bed early.


----------



## Liz-a-bit

True, I woke up too early 
TPBM obsesses over cats


----------



## pdswife

Yep, I love cats!

TPBM
loves it when new people join the group


----------



## Lynd

Yep, I'm still quite new myself though 

person below me is listening to music


----------



## suziquzie

nope, the news. 

TPBM has fish.


----------



## m00nwater

Yes, I have a Betta on my desk at work, and some fish in the freezer to eat!  
TPBM forgot to take something out for dinner tonight.


----------



## suziquzie

No I still have a little time.

TPBM needs coffee.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, just finished my second cup

TPBM has some grumpy kids this morning!


----------



## suziquzie

nope, happily sharing playdoh. for now. 

TPBM isn't gonna be very motivated today.


----------



## pdswife

I have to be... Have a two hour meeting that I must attend...and still expect to get
all my work done or else

TPBM
will cry a river of tears for me if I complain enough


----------



## suziquzie

I'm already cryin......

TPBM will feel better on Saturday.


----------



## pdswife

Yes!!!  Paul's going hunting and I'm couch sitting and beer drinking and lifetime moving watching and nap taking!!! Going to be a good weekend!

TPBM
is looking forward to a nice nap this afternoon


----------



## suziquzie

I think I'm ready now....

TPBM has no dinner plan yet.


----------



## pdswife

I do...left over tacos. 

TPBM
would like a day at the spa minus the kids


----------



## suziquzie

a day without the kids is a spa if i were at the city dump!!!

TPBM loves quiet. alot.


----------



## pdswife

yes yes YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! PLEASE!

TPBM
likes peaunt butter and jelly


----------



## suziquzie

not as mucha s I used to... had to  much lately.

TPBM is getting ready to leave.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, just got back

TPBM needs to get some gas


----------



## goboenomo

No, I need to lose some! Haha! 

TPBM wants to go to school for me tomorrow.


----------



## GrantsKat

sure if you dont mind failing! lol

TPBM drives to school


----------



## LadyCook61

drive to school? no but I used to drive a school van of school kids.
TPBM going out to lunch.


----------



## GrantsKat

not today

TPBM is having a special birthday dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

I hope it is special, never heard of Hanna Bananas.  
TPBM is tired already.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol sounds like a fun place!

yes Im tired, didnt sleep well

TPBM isnt cooking at all today


----------



## LadyCook61

no plans to cook, we have leftovers.  
TPBM feels older.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do feel older than what I am

TPBM got birthday cuddles from thier kitties


----------



## suziquzie

nope, no birthday lately.  

TPBM has dinner going already.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, we are having leftovers

TPBM likes mashed potatoes


----------



## LadyCook61

I like any kind of potatoes.

TPBM likes dolls


----------



## suziquzie

yes I have LOTS of thread crochet dress patterns I want to make....
yeah right. 

TPBM did more today than they thought they would.


----------



## GrantsKat

no the usual

TPBM has to adjust to the school schedule


----------



## suziquzie

nope I am JUST FINE being back to school!!!! 
(quiet afternoons Christina still naps    ) 

TPBM is better this week than last.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, still crying.....thats what I get for giving my parents a hard time when I was little lol

TPBM is gonna let me know how good t hat chicken is tonite!


----------



## suziquzie

You bet! 

TPBM can't stand at-waist jeans anymore


----------



## GrantsKat

what waist?   LOL

TPBM cooks with wine alot


----------



## suziquzie

not lately, haven't had the $$$$. Gotta work some more! 

TPBM keeps buying bum lottery tickets.


----------



## luvs

i NEED ultra low-rise. they suit me & my Mum.

person below me trades food with others.


----------



## babetoo

GrantsKat said:


> I do feel older than what I am
> 
> TPBM got birthday cuddles from thier kitties


 
no kittens

tpbm fell at the mall

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I have fell at the mall but not lately.... 

TPBM is kinda happy to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm happy not to be working.

TPBM like malted milk balls


----------



## suziquzie

who doesn't??? 

TPBM is happy with dinner today.


----------



## LadyCook61

dinner was leftovers. 

TPBM wants to go to bed early


----------



## elaine l

right after I watch Lost in Space.

TPBM  doesn't want it to rain this weekend


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't  care if it rains or not. 
TPBM looks forward to Autumn


----------



## suziquzie

Yes and no. Autum makes winter. 

TPBM is expecting company to the garage area.


----------



## babetoo

not really but i have a guy on the roof. lol he is cleaning gutters. another barter. 

tpbm is very happy with new glasses

babe


----------



## suziquzie

well they are a year old but still newer than the last pair and YES! 

TPBM can hear a dragster car outside.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, just lots of 18 wheelers!

TPBM is worried about the hurricanes coming thier way again!


----------



## quicksilver

Yes, GrantsKat. They haven't spoke of Hanna too musch, but Ike....Yikes! Still don't know. More on the eastcoast, but I think the west will get something.                     

TPBM can't believe its the end of the week again!!! and has weekend plans................................


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont have any plans as of now, will have to see what the weather brings

TPBM needs to mow the lawn


----------



## LadyCook61

not my job .   if we had a new tractor I would. 
TPBM needs to relax today.


----------



## pdswife

I'm giving notice at my job today!!!  I'll relax in two weeks!!!

TPBM
still has p.js on


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do!!!

TPBM just had  to make a big decision


----------



## LadyCook61

no big decisions lately.

TPBM wants a new car.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love a new car!

TPBM is singing a song


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't sing .

TPBM would like someone to come cook.


----------



## GrantsKat

sure, when are you coming? lol

TPBM has a very traditional family


----------



## LadyCook61

well let me check my schedule lol

Traditional family , just what is a traditional family ? lol
TPBM makes great lasagna


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont know, my familys quite dysfunctional lol
my lasagna tastes good, but its always too watery!

TPBM likes card games


----------



## LadyCook61

mine is never watery    

I don't play cards but when niece and nephew were younger, we played kids card games like go fish , old maid etc.

TPBM likes checkers


----------



## GrantsKat

I do like checkers, but havent played in a while

TPBM likes soda


----------



## suziquzie

I'm drinkin' one right now!!!

TPBM is on a break from sammich slingin'.


----------



## LadyCook61

haven't slinged any sammiches lately  

TPBM likes corned beef


----------



## suziquzie

yep! can't wait for st patty's day. 

TPBM is running out of gas.


----------



## LadyCook61

why wait for st. patty's day? I eat corned beef whenever I want.

Matter of fact my car does need gas.

TPBM wishes gas prices were not so high.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do wish they werent so high

TPBM needs a new mop


----------



## LadyCook61

a new mop, new floor brush sweeper, new body  
TPBM needs more room in the house !


----------



## GrantsKat

more room or less people lol

TPBM likes grilled cheese


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do like grilled cheese. 

TPBM likes hero sandwiches.


----------



## GrantsKat

love them!

TPBM crochets


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have the patience for that. 

TPBM likes to paint watercolors.


----------



## GrantsKat

well the only opportunity I get to do that is with my boys....usually ends up in one big mess! lol

TPBM enjoys cooking for others


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do enjoy cooking for others especially when they enjoy my creations.

TPBM hasn't had a party in ages.


----------



## GrantsKat

its true, my family is scattered pretty far away

TPBM has a little car


----------



## LadyCook61

I have a medium sized car, hubby has the little car.  

TPBM prefers automatic cars .


----------



## GrantsKat

yup cant drive a stickshift lol

TPBM has a favorite dessert


----------



## LadyCook61

favorite dessert.. hmm pistachio ice cream

TPBM likes the new Hershey kisses Cherry Cordial creme


----------



## babetoo

i haven't tried those, did just finish a bag of kisses with peanut butter in center. very yummy


tpbm fell at the mall

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

never fell at the mall.. 

TPBM can ice skate.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope...too clumsy!!

TPBM has sick kiddies!


----------



## pdswife

nope... at least I don't think so.. he was a a Mariners game feeling great last night
when I talked to him.

TPBM
is listening to music


----------



## babetoo

nope have cooking channel on tv going in background. 

tpbm found cherry hershey kisses and bought some

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

yes and ate some.

TPBM is in pain with arthritis.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not (sorry to hear that!)

TPBM had to rearrange dinner plans tonight


----------



## texasgirl

I never have plans, hehe. We don't socialize. Why do you think I'm on here so much, LOL


TPBM has outdoor plans this weekend with nice weather.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, no plans, hubby is working a 7 day week! surprise!! 

TPBM has lived in many different states


----------



## LadyCook61

Only lived in NJ and Pa. 

TPBM needs a nice hot bath with whirlpool.


----------



## luvs

nope, pennsylvania! 

person below me likes to swim.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont know how to swim : /

TPBM makes thier own pizza


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do make my own pizza.

TPBM wishes hubby get off his duff and move boxes


----------



## pdswife

Mines out hunting...

TPMB
wants to go dancing


----------



## LadyCook61

dancing?? I think not...

TPBM has to give kitten his medicine shortly.


----------



## babetoo

nope thomas is just fine , thank you. he is sleeping , of course.tpbm is getting hungry.


----------



## luvs

just ate taters & slaw. 


person below me likes chewing gum.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, not really

TPBM has some overdue bills


----------



## LadyCook61

hubby usually pays them on time.
TPBM wants to go back to bed.


----------



## GrantsKat

That would be nice, but its not going to happen

TPBM is going to relax today


----------



## pdswife

after a quick dash to the store ..Yep!

TPBM
is eating a piece of toast


----------



## GrantsKat

I just finished an egg sandwich on toast

TPBM is missing somebody


----------



## deelady

can't even say how much!!!

TPBM is colder than......


----------



## pdswife

No.. kind of nice here today

TPBM
has a long grocery list


----------



## GrantsKat

too long a list!

TPBM has dinner planned already


----------



## pdswife

sure do.

TPBM
has had lunch and already cleaned up


----------



## LadyCook61

Haven't had breakfast or lunch .

TPBM wishes hubby do some work around the house, preferably outside.


----------



## suziquzie

Yes, but its his naptime now... oh well. 

TPBM is going to relax alot this evening.


----------



## GrantsKat

I cant, the hubby just got called into work an hour ago >:{

TPBM has a lot of cleaning to do


----------



## suziquzie

It's not too bad.... I did a little.... I won't bother til I get home tomorrow... then I have 2 days off to fix everything..... for them to mess it up again for 5 days....
sheesh. 

TPBM would rather go to work than send the hubby today!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! geez it was supposed to be his day off, since he wound up workin a double yesturday!

TPBM is feeling good about working more!


----------



## suziquzie

Ya, so far. Waiting to see the check after next.... then I'll feel SUPER!

TPBM is havin' a stiff drink.


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish! the only thing I have in the house is beer, so I thats what Im havin

TPBM has cool weather


----------



## suziquzie

Yes its freezing! (63) The windiws are shut and its so stuffy in here. 
I dont like winter! 

TPBM would LIKE winter for once!


----------



## GrantsKat

I would LOVE winter for 2 months straight....but its not gonna happen

TPBM is making some grilled cheese


----------



## suziquzie

nope, gonna have to be sketti... I forgot to ask DH before nap what they did for lunch.... he stole my idea!!!! 

TPBM just stubbed their toe!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, but my oldest just got a booboo

TPBM is not looking forward to being "alone" tonight


----------



## suziquzie

Actually I am.... I can go to bed early, sans gulit trip. 

TPBM watched Waynes World last night and still loves it as much as the first time!


----------



## GrantsKat

I didnt get to see it, another weird nite alone

TPBM thinks some toys should be illegal!


----------



## suziquzie

um yeah, like moon sand!!! 

TPBM wants alone time.


----------



## GrantsKat

alone from my wild kids tonite!

TPBM will be sleeping soon


----------



## suziquzie

nah, about 4 hours..... maybe 5..... 6 if there's anything going on here! 

TPBM thinks the tv is really loud lately.


----------



## Barbara L

Only when I'm trying to read and James is watching something on TV.  

TPBM would like a nice long vacation right now.

Barbara


----------



## HungryAndy

I really would...i need a holiday 

TPBM always adds 2 much salt to their cooking...lol

Andy


----------



## suziquzie

sure! when will you be picking me up? 

TPBM is having dinner although not too hungry.


----------



## Barbara L

No to the salt.  

Suzi, I'd pick you up if I could!

Actually, I am starving but have to wait for James to wake up from his nap before we can eat!

TPBM would love some sushi right now!

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat

I LOVE sushi...bring me some please lol

TPBM has had quite an adventure


----------



## suziquzie

in life, yes. 
today, absolutely not! 

TPBM likes pasta just a smidge too much.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & my hips, butt & tummy show it!!lol

TPBM doesnt like sushi


----------



## suziquzie

never had it. DH doesn't eat seafood.  I'd like to try it tho! 

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## GrantsKat

not a nap, just a good nites sleep without any little people waking me up!

TPBM has quiet around them


----------



## luvs

yep, a few fans & jake's mumbling video games being blocked out by them.

person below me likes mangoes.


----------



## suziquzie

mangoes are pretty good. 

TPBM wants a ginormous veggie garden.... that actually GROWS something!


----------



## luvs

i'd LOVe a garden. keep a windowbox since i live in pittsburgh, though.

person belowme should be cleaning.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I just made the bed, so no =  )

TPBM needs to fluff some flat pillows


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right b4 my head hits it....

TPBP wishes nobody ever told the kids the word dessert.


----------



## luvs

shoulda hidden dessert from my love, jake!!!

especially chocolate cake!!   

person below drinks coffee.


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah, considering making some.... 

TPBM is going to watch a silly new show tonight.


----------



## babetoo

have a movie from netflix

tpbm likes to go to plays

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no, I never really cared for them. 

TPBM has a kid home sick from school already!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but he did stay home on friday

TPBM went to bed early last nite


----------



## suziquzie

930... coulda gone earlier! 

TPBM has cold feet.


----------



## GrantsKat

hands and feet for some weird reason, because it certainly isnt cold here!

TPBM is looking forward to working today


----------



## suziquzie

sort of.... still a little nervous at the cash register and I KNOW they'll stick me there. 
I WANNA MAKE SAMMICHES!!!

TPBM is a messy cook.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yea I can be, esp. when Im making bread.....flour everywhere!!

TPBM needs to get gas today


----------



## suziquzie

no i did it saturday, made it home on fumes!

TPBM has to get diapers this week.


----------



## GrantsKat

TODAY! I have about 4 left for 2 kids!

TPBM eats bagels every day!


----------



## suziquzie

not every day.... like my days off.....  
I'm gonna try not to today. ya right.

TPBM will be around this evening.


----------



## GrantsKat

hopefully!

TPBM is leaving now


----------



## Lynd

Got a whole hour, gotta make use of it! 

Person below learnt something new today


----------



## goboenomo

I learned that the people who run the business department at my school are useless.

TPBM is snacking.


----------



## quicksilver

no snack - lunch - peanut butter sandwich with big glass of ice cold milk.                                                                            
TPBM would love to have more that one computer set up next to each other to do more than one thing at a time................


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I have a desktop computer and laptop nearly next to each other.   I don't always work on both at the same time.  

TPBM is going to son's house later .


----------



## suziquzie

No, they both live with me! 

TPBM had a busy day.


----------



## BigDog

suziquzie said:


> No, they both live with me!
> 
> TPBM had a busy day.


 
Yup - started a busy week.

TPBM is not at work right now (unlike me)


----------



## suziquzie

nope just got home. 

TPBM doesn't go back out once they're home.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hmmmm Mostly yes

TPBM....Wants a turkey sammich


----------



## suziquzie

nope, not on your life, I made about 50 of them today at work!! 

TPBM loves outside.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes I do.........


TPBM

Is in deep thought


----------



## BigDog

Nope, but having a mind numbing day at work

TPBM has pets


----------



## suziquzie

are fish and corals pets? 

TPBM wishes summer was longer.


----------



## BigDog

ABSOLUTELY NOT! I love the colder weather. Not freezing, just jeans, flannel, and coffee weather.

TPBM has called 911 in their lifetime.


----------



## suziquzie

no, thank goodness, never. 

TPBM answered 911 when the 35W bridge fell.


----------



## BigDog

Answer? No, but I was here doing other duties. Not a fun day. PM if you would like more details.

TPBM is glad it is Monday


----------



## suziquzie

Yes actually, its my friday!! 

TPBM has plants to cover tonight ans should not live so far NORTH!


----------



## BigDog

Nope.

TPBM ought to move south if plant freeze is such a problem.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL you got that right!!! 

TPBM knows where Hampton is. (used to live there, less plant freeze!)


----------



## BigDog

Nope.

TPBM knows a remedy for a headache from the land waaaaaay down under . . . . . . !


----------



## babetoo

not really.

tpbm loves football

babe


----------



## falcontook

haha i love football

TPBM knows how to ice skate


----------



## pdswife

I know how to fall when Ice skating

TPBM
Is going to make Baklava tonight


----------



## suziquzie

no but if you are could you drop some off?

TPBM is not sure if they want ice cream or not.


----------



## pdswife

I always want ice cream.. Will be making vanilla for Paul tomorrow

TPBM
had braces as a child


----------



## suziquzie

no, just a little retainer thngy for a few months. 

TPBM made 4 dr appts today.


----------



## pdswife

no.... none... 

TPBM
is ready for a tv program to start


----------



## suziquzie

I never know what coming on next TJ has 600 things programmed to the dvr. 

TPBM is mad mad mad that they have to clean everything tomorrow that was spotless 3 days ago.


----------



## pdswife

well YES and I don't have kids to blame it on

TPBM
wants a family photo taken


----------



## suziquzie

lol can I use someone else's family??? 

TPBM wants a punching bag in the basement.


----------



## pdswife

no... 

TPBM
needs to see the happy side of things
for awhile


----------



## suziquzie

that's probably not a bad idea. 

TPBM misses alone time.


----------



## babetoo

really not, alone most of the timetpbm just needs a change of scene                                       babe


----------



## Barbara L

I've actually had a lot of scene changes this last month!  I'm looking forward to a couple more weeks of it, but then I want to see my dog, my two kitties, and my own house!

TPBM would love a nice long hot bath right about now.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

nah, quick shower will do!

TPBM has to run to WalMart today.


----------



## GrantsKat

not walmart, but the local grocery store

TPBM is happy to have a day off from work


----------



## pdswife

nope.. I'm going to work soon

TPBM
needs a new mouse pad


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm not even using a mouse pad . 

TPBM wishes the thunder and lightning would stop, it scares the cats.


----------



## Barbara L

Poor kitties!  But no, it isn't thundering here (but I hope yours stops).

TPBM is looking for cheap (mostly free) things to do the next few days.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

You could try some websites in the area you are in right now,  sometimes there are things listed what to do , what to visit. etc. 

TPBM has a bad headache.


----------



## Barbara L

No headache today (just tired).



LadyCook61 said:


> You could try some websites in the area you are in right now, sometimes there are things listed what to do , what to visit. etc...


Thanks--we have some brochures and will check online later.  

TPBM is full from breakfast!

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I didn't have breakfast, only coffee. Sometimes not hungry in the morning.

TPBM looks forward to sight seeing.


----------



## GrantsKat

no sight seeing for me....unless you count the tractors across the road cutting down the corn lol

TPBM is feeling better today


----------



## LadyCook61

Not really , still have a bad headache.
TPBM is tired already.


----------



## Lynd

not too bad today, although my alarm failed to go off for the second day in a row!

Person below is looking forward to something


----------



## LadyCook61

Looking forward to letting my kitten Ginger out of Quarantine this week.

TPBM  loves cats and kittens.


----------



## GrantsKat

I love all kinds of animals

TPBM has to figure out what to make for  dinner


----------



## Barbara L

I LOVE kitties!

TPBM is going to meet someone neat today!

Barbara
P.S. We answered at the same time, so I'll answer yours too!  We are on vacation, so someone else will be doing the cooking.


----------



## BigDog

Nope. Dinner is solved. I may meet someone neat as I have an Oral Exam for my dispatch promotion!

TPBM is going to have a very long day like me.

(long as in up at 8am and will get home from work at 4:15am tomorrow or so)


----------



## Lynd

Phew, no way, not that long! Sometimes I work at home, but not this week because I can't use my computer (family over)! You must get tired after a day like that 

The person below me is watching TV too much


----------



## LadyCook61

I hardly watch tv.  

TPBM prefers dvd movies.


----------



## suziquzie

I love movies! DVD, on cable... either way. 

TPBM had a bigger lunch than planned.


----------



## LadyCook61

not really, just hot dog.

TPBM wishes the sun was out.


----------



## suziquzie

it is out, shall I sent it? 

TPBM is going to miss summer.


----------



## LadyCook61

I will miss the summer birds and summer flowers but not the humidity.
TPBM could use a nap right now.


----------



## suziquzie

LOl i'm trying really hard not to take a nap right now!

TPBM likes to hang out around an outdoor fire on a cool evening.


----------



## LadyCook61

only if it doesn't smell bad.  

TPBM can't stand lazy hubby.


----------



## suziquzie

Nah, I still like mine and figure he has an excuse for lazy since he works overnights. 

TPBM hates the bill when the heating fuel tank gets filled.


----------



## LadyCook61

hubby hates the propane tank bill. 
TPBM hates cold and winter.


----------



## BigDog

Not overly fond of it, but prefer it to heat and humidity of summer!

TPBM moved recently


----------



## suziquzie

nope. in this house 3 1/2 years.

TPBM suddenly feels a cold coming on.


----------



## babetoo

really felt like i was, yesterday. but i think it is just allergies. 

babe

tpbm hates dealing with small job handymen


----------



## elaine l

Never had to. 

tpbm is tired of the rain today


----------



## suziquzie

no rain today. need some. 

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do...aggravation

TPBM had dinner already


----------



## suziquzie

no, workin' on it. 

TPBM cannot get kids to clean thier room.


----------



## GrantsKat

its the living room thats a mess...

TPBM gets heartburn


----------



## suziquzie

no not very often. 

TPBM would like something to go RIGHT for once!


----------



## GrantsKat

haha....wouldnt life be perfect if it did

TPBM has to spend tomorrow cleaning again!


----------



## suziquzie

always. I wish I could let it go... 

TPBM wants to be messier!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, lol, my boys are messy enough for me...I got that OCD gene from my Dad..ugh

TPBM wants the noise to stop for at least a few minutes


----------



## suziquzie

yes. are crayons worth a fight? really? 

TPBM wants to craft but falls asleep when they have a few minutes.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol EVERYTHING is worth a fight in this house!)
very true! once the boys are asleep...it seems that my eyelids get VERY heavy! lol

TPBM will get one craft done before christmas!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah I want to get a crochet snowflake into each christmas card.... 
I have 6 done.... 

TPBM has a sweet tooth and DH hid the oreos!!!


----------



## luvs

more of a salt person.

person below me likes kix.


----------



## jkath

the cereal or the 80's hair band? LOL
nope - no cereal for me.

TPBM needs to do the laundry...yesterday!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL I thought I was the only person that ever heard of Kix the band!!! 
It's half done, thats yesterdays half!!! 

TPBM is pleasanlty suprised with how dinner turned out.


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL we are triplets!!!
yup dinner is yummy, but for hubby

TPBM has some dinner for me


----------



## suziquzie

yep, come on up! 

TPBM wishes kid#2 would eat.


----------



## babetoo

kids all grown and grandkids are grown. two little girls great granddaughters eat like pigs.tpbm is having puter problems.                                                     babe


----------



## suziquzie

not today anyway. 

TPBM needs a break.


----------



## luvs

i so need naps.. thanks fer asking.

person below me is preparing fer sleep after television & internet.


----------



## LadyCook61

nothing on the tube that interest me .  Most likely will read before bedtime.

TPBM likes hot chocolate before bed.


----------



## suziquzie

no i just like alot of ice cold water. 

TPBM is ready for quiet time!


----------



## luvs

yep, just waiting fer jake.

person below me loved thier evening meal.


----------



## suziquzie

love is a strong word.... but it wasn't bad! 

TPBM wants dessert.


----------



## babetoo

just had a cream soda float. very tasty

tpbm has a lot to do the rest of the week.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

Just cleanin, all tomorrow. Gotta work thurs-mon. YIKES!

TPBM should just go to bed.


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, I should.  I think I will go read my book and then go to bed.

TPBM would never say mean things about someone he/she doesn't know.

Barbara


----------



## falcontook

of course i wouldnt say mean things about someone i dont know =)

TPBM likes to sing in the shower.


----------



## suziquzie

not really.

TPBM has a cold.


----------



## Lynd

not yet, but it's getting colder and colder and i get really bad colds 
person below me is enjoying the sun


----------



## LadyCook61

The sun is out this morning.

TPBM needs to go food shopping today.


----------



## GrantsKat

YES....cupboards are bare!

TPBM is getting a cold


----------



## suziquzie

not getting, got.  

TPBM picked a boatload of basil; this morning and still doesn't wanna process it!


----------



## GrantsKat

(me too!)
Im jealous!! I wish I had a lot of fresh basil, I love it!

TPBM is feeling too sick to do anything


----------



## Lynd

I'm starting to feel that way 

Person below me is going home


----------



## suziquzie

already home, I think I wanna go to work for some quiet! 

TPBM loves ibuprofen.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea we have a healthy relationship lol

TPBM wants to go outside


----------



## babetoo

not really, but have to go to mall.

tpbm hates doing things over

babe


----------



## suziquzie

alot. like cleaning the dining room up from art time 3 times today. 
I should make them watch more cartoons... less messy. 
(KIDDING!)

TPBM about to have some break time.


----------



## GrantsKat

I need a break thats for sure

TPBM is looking forward to going to work


----------



## suziquzie

not tons, i dont feel good and I KNOW for sure I will get stuck on the register tomorrow.  

TPBM likes grilled summer squash.


----------



## GrantsKat

I love grilled ANYTHING! lol

TPBM has a favorite color


----------



## suziquzie

I suppose I'd have to say aqua shaded stuff. 

TPBM can't find thier other fuzzy pink slipper.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I cant wear slippers when its this warm!

TPBM likes girly things


----------



## suziquzie

I do but not overboard..... too much girly bugs me. 

TPBM likes peanut butter and honey sammiches.


----------



## GrantsKat

Ive never had one, are they good?

TPBM has made peanut butter


----------



## suziquzie

no and I really dont know why....
(yup, I have them for snacks alot..... too much) 

TPBM has somewhere to go Saturday afternoon.


----------



## GrantsKat

not that I know of

TPBM can make good lasagna


----------



## suziquzie

yep but I always make spinach manicotti instead... dunno why.

TPBM is going to get some cheez-its and then STOP SNACKING!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol..when I get back with the groceries I will be snacking!!

TPBM will excuse me while I go pick up my son from school


----------



## suziquzie

have a good time! 

TPBM is brave to go to the store.


----------



## GrantsKat

more like dumb!

TPBM had a good dinner


----------



## luvs

i plan to!

person below me likes lime more than lemon!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes definitely!

TPBM likes seafood


----------



## luvs

i love seafood!

person below me needs to clean.


----------



## GrantsKat

yep...everyday, all day lol

TPBM wants lots of kids


----------



## suziquzie

I got enough lots, thanks. 

TPBM is feeling better.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope..house full of sniffles

TPBM has a lot to do before bedtime


----------



## babetoo

sure do but already did a bunch this a.m. so will wait til tomorrow to do. will do while bread and cake are cooking.

tpbm loves to go to walmart

babe


----------



## suziquzie

a little too much!

TPBM is stuffed.


----------



## luvs

i haven't eaten yet today.... granted i was asleep til after 4. 
i plan to be stuffed soon as jake arrives!!! with linguine & clams.

person below me wears jewelry.


----------



## pdswife

Just a wedding ring and a pair of gold hoop earings that Paul gave me
before we were married.

TPBM
would rather walk than run


----------



## JohnL

Way too true,
I'd rather walk and be able to take in everything around me.

TPBM is making plans for the weekend.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, but dont really wanna go anywhere. 

TPBM has an icky tummy.


----------



## pdswife

it's empty but not icky

TPBM
cracks her knuckles


----------



## luvs

not an icky tummy.

person below me is awake to discusscooking.


----------



## babetoo

barely     tpbm wishes the day was over                           babe


----------



## suziquzie

yes and I do believe I will end it now. 

TPBM will turn in early.


----------



## Lynd

I wish I could but I'd never fall asleep!

person below me should be in bed


----------



## suziquzie

i'd like to still be in bed. 

TPBM had rain last night.


----------



## pdswife

No..it's dry!!  ( see it does happen in Seattle)

TPBM
Is late for something


----------



## suziquzie

ya late for bein' home all day!

TPBM is afraid the evening will slip away too fast...


----------



## babetoo

sorta, i guess, the day sure has. 

tpbm has been baking this afternoon.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

nope. cookin' and cleanin'

TPBM could use a martini!


----------



## luvs

yep, i could.

person below me likes to vaccuum.


----------



## babetoo

whoa-vaccuming sucks. i try to get handyman to do it. i have had a new machine since dec. last year and i, personally have only used it once. loltpbm can hardly wait for bread to cook.                                        babe


----------



## luvs

my, i hate baking. love bread, though!!!

person below me is ticked!!


----------



## suziquzie

nah, I'm ok.... for now. 

TPBM is counting the minutes until QUIET!!


----------



## luvs

waitin 'fer my jake so we can eat din din & sleep!!

person below me got a mosquito bite lately.


----------



## suziquzie

no, knock on wood! maybe this weekend, just got rain. 

TPBM wants a treat.


----------



## luvs

yeah, that's so cute, my babe calle dme aas i was posting to offer me din-din out with his guys from work. probably wings or if not, he offered Italian.

person below me hates losing a sneeze!!!


----------



## suziquzie

ugh, yes! I love a good sneeze!!! 
(mouth covered of course....) 

TPBM has plans this weekend.


----------



## babetoo

yes guests for dinner tomorrow night. then on sat. a b'day party for my two year old great granddaughter.       tpbm loves to party.     babe


----------



## Lynd

sometimes 

person below me is having fun this friday!


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't had fun in ages.

TPBM is in a bad mood.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM doesn't wanna go anywhere tonight.


----------



## texasgirl

Nope, I don't, lol. I want to sit here and watch the wind and rain.

TPBM is eating out tonight.


----------



## babetoo

nope, eating leftovers  tpbm       loves cake and ice cream.


----------



## deelady

I enjoy it from time to time...but nothing I dream about! 

TPBM can think of nothing better to do right now than what they ARE doing!


----------



## texasgirl

Oh, I can think of LOTs of things I would rather be doing!! But, it's just not in the cards for me.

TPBM is ready to go to bed.


----------



## deelady

oh nooooooo I stretch out my weekends as long as possible!!

TPBM had some candy tonight after the kids went to bed or when their other half wasn't looking!!


----------



## luvs

i'm eating almonds now!!!

person below me already gave himaelf his nite-nite snack.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope it is 7:39 AM. I won't have that snack for another 13 hours.  

TPBM is baking today.


----------



## LadyCook61

got bread baking right now.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## luvs

nope, thank goodness!!

person below me owns a kitty.


----------



## suziquzie

did, had to give him away. 

TPBM is SO ready for bed!


----------



## babetoo

not just yet, had a two hour nap.

tpbm wishes her kids would take a longer nap


----------



## suziquzie

or at all, only 1 is still little enough for a nap.... 

TPBM wants ice cream, has NONE!


----------



## Lynd

feeling too ill for ice cream!

the person below me is happy today


----------



## suziquzie

dunno yet, too early to tell!

TPBM has 1 more day of work then off for a few!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, always off so to speak

TPBM likes "real" christmas trees


----------



## suziquzie

yep. got a tree farm 2 miles up the road. fresh as it gets! 

TPBM is not sure what to do about the stress...


----------



## elaine l

Yes I do.  Love the smell of a real tree.  Having said that I stopped getting them because of my cat who liked to eat them.

TPBM thinks that is not a good excuse not to have a real tree


----------



## suziquzie

not if the cat's gonna knock the tree over and start a fire.... 

TPBM shouldn't have eaten that muffin after work....


----------



## pdswife

I didn't eat a muffin... sounds good though

TPBM
Knows I get off work at 4:00pm!!!!


----------



## elaine l

I do now!

TPBM knows I get up at 530


----------



## suziquzie

I do and I'm so happy for your last monday!!!!

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## elaine l

Not yet anyway

TPBM  wants their hair to grow long


----------



## suziquzie

its long... I want the nerve to cut it off again. 

TPBM has bad hair months when its short...


----------



## elaine l

I have bad hair days a lot more than I want to, long or short


TPBM changes their hairstyle constantly


----------



## suziquzie

nope. never. nothing looks good on my ugly mug. 

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## elaine l

Nah...just to go to bed for the night

TPAboveM
Has a lovely face


----------



## suziquzie

not.

TPBM needs to mow the lawn this weekend.


----------



## elaine l

Never gonna mow the lawn.

TPBM is waiting for the fall chill


----------



## suziquzie

its already here! just shut all the windows. brrrrr....

TPBM could use more summer.


----------



## elaine l

Well that and more time off!

TPBM has her jammies on


----------



## suziquzie

not yet, DH is sleeping in our room and I dont want to wake him up to get them! 

TPBM has opposite schedule from DH.


----------



## elaine l

Nope....same one

TPBM is very considerate


----------



## suziquzie

why thank you! I try. 

TPBM loves flannel!


----------



## elaine l

Yes but no one around here likes to see me in them!

TPBM has a fireplace


----------



## suziquzie

no. not inside anyway, a noce big firepit outside tho! 

TPBM had dinner already.


----------



## elaine l

Yes she did.

TPBM loves to play games


----------



## babetoo

i like some board games. or did you mean "play games" as in fool people?tpbm likes honesty


----------



## suziquzie

yep. i'm not smart enough to remember my story if I lie!!! 

TPBM skipped dinner and now is starving!


----------



## deelady

no but I am thirsty!!

TPBM does not want to go to bed!


----------



## suziquzie

I can't decide.... why waste all this quiet by sleeping?!?!

TPBM should be in bed already!


----------



## deelady

Yes but I am procrastinating!!

TPBM is looking for a big change


----------



## suziquzie

yeah in my checkbook.  

TPBM is losing the battle with the sandman.


----------



## deelady

yes because that means WORK tomorrow....

TPBM feels misunderstood often!


----------



## suziquzie

not often, but more than I want to! 

TPBM needs coffee!


----------



## Lynd

I dont drink it but I bet I could use some 

person below me is looking forward to getting some food


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, i could use some grub. 

TPBM has a day off!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I suppose you could say that!

TPBM is having a rough morning already


----------



## suziquzie

nope, easy cheesy. should shower, dont wanna.

TPBM is not so lucky right now...


----------



## GrantsKat

lucky? haha...nope, never : )

TPBM didnt pay the directv bill, so it was turned off!


----------



## suziquzie

ouch, nope, but it was 2 days late and they sent a friendly reminder! 

TPBM is gonna watch ALOT of dvd's today!


----------



## GrantsKat

yup...over & over & over & over!! lol

TPBM thinks the school system these days stinks!


----------



## suziquzie

i'm ok with it so far, but it's losing its glow...
(did you read my bouncy ball as seat vent a few weeks ago?) 

TPBM does not have control of the tv until after lunch today. (


----------



## GrantsKat

(yes I did! crazy!)
I dont have control till hubby lets me know that he made a deposit : (

TPBM needs an motrin badly!


----------



## suziquzie

not yet but maybe if legogirl doesn't stop trying to play nintendogs.....

TPBM wishes video games were not so addictive to children.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont have that problem yet.....now if you wanna talk about the computer games...well then yeah my 5 yr old is addicted to nickjr.com & pbs,org : )

TPBM made a yummy tomato soup last nite


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm gonna tonight. ran outta time. and butter.  

TPBM has no dinner plan yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

hubbys working a double again, so leftover ham from last nite, I guess

TPBM is ready for the holidays


----------



## suziquzie

not if the $$ doesnt start rollin' back in. 

TPBM is tired of bein broke.


----------



## Lynd

yep 

person below is having a bath in their own money


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right. 

TPBM gave an emergency bath just now...


----------



## GrantsKat

yikes what happened? no bath here till later

TPBM needs a new computer


----------



## suziquzie

(exploding diaper)
yeah this one is slow for DH's video games... I guess...

TPBM should go outside cuz its warm for once again!


----------



## babetoo

today is being billed as the last one with high temp. almost 99. up til today a nip in the air. tpbm loves her kids


----------



## suziquzie

I do I do. 

TPBM has a recipe they want to try RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## zefcan

How did you know? I want to try cooking Heuvos Rancheros!

TPBM LOVES chocolate cake!


----------



## pdswife

yes, i do!

TPBM
understands how to play this game


----------



## suziquzie

I think I do.... you tel me. 
 

TPBM is goofing off more than usual because its her last week and nobody can make her cry.


----------



## pdswife

yes!  that and I have no work to do.  

TPBM
is enjoying their day off


----------



## suziquzie

totally. I don't know why I'm inside, its 75 and perfect outside...
(see the crappy garden thread. picture perfect day!!)

oops!!

TPBM should just leave now.


----------



## pdswife

yes..I should but, I'm tooooo nice 

TPBM
knows that red is a beautiful color


----------



## suziquzie

it is, but not on me.  

TPBM is really full.


----------



## pdswife

I am really hungry.. haven't had breakfast or lunch
TPBM
wants to g to a concert


----------



## suziquzie

yep. Bon Jovi. or TIm McGraw.

TPBM has seen neither.


----------



## pdswife

nope... but I wouldn't mind meeting Tim!

TPBM
likes music and has a lot of
country cds


----------



## suziquzie

yep, and I used to hate country! silly old me..... 

TPBM has a new favorite song.


----------



## m00nwater

Yes. It is the new Disturbed song "Inside the Fire"

TPBM thinks ginger tastes terrible.


----------



## suziquzie

well, raw, alone maybe. otherwise, its wonderful!

TPBM wants some chocolate.


----------



## babetoo

i sure could. going to have a battle with handi man. chocolate makes me feel better.  tpbm likes chocolate as i do.


----------



## GrantsKat

not that much

TPBM just broke the vacuum


----------



## suziquzie

um, no, should I avoid using mine?

TPBM just cannot catch a break today.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, but at least I got my directv back! lol

TPBM needs to come up with money for school pics!


----------



## suziquzie

no luckily they did them a week I had some.  

TPBM is not thinking good things about christmastime.


----------



## GrantsKat

no,and its not the money.... I just cant get used to wearing shorts on christmas : (

TPBM likes snow on christmas morn


----------



## pdswife

nope... I like a sandy beach

TPBM
thinks I should quit posting for awhile


----------



## GrantsKat

I enjoy your posts Trish!

TPBM needs to feed some people


----------



## pdswife

just hubby bear pudding pie!

TPBM
hates talking on the phone


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!!! weird when I was younger you couldnt pry the phone from my ear! lol

TPBM wont have a job much longer


----------



## pdswife

nope, nope I won't..can you see my smile from there???/

TPBM
wants to get a job


----------



## elaine l

Have one.  

TPBM wishes she was rich and didn't have to work


----------



## pdswife

lol... well, I'm going to look for something part time instead of full time...
but I want to be rich so I don't have to work at all.


TPBM
should 
clean off their desk


----------



## suziquzie

well I will be, when I stop buying bum lottery tickets.  

TPBM hopes the tomato stain comes out of her crappy yellow tshirt.


----------



## GrantsKat

dont we all!!!

TPBM had a good dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

dang slow computer! lol


----------



## pdswife

I'll have a good one at dinner time... in four hours.

TPBM
is thinking about getting some ice cream


----------



## elaine l

Don't own a yellow shirt but if I did it would probably get a stain.

TPBM has lots of black clothes


----------



## elaine l

wow I was way tooooo late


----------



## suziquzie

LOL what the heck should I answer!!!! 
ya lotsa black
no ice cream
dinner is waiting I'm not hungry

TPBM is also very confused!!!


----------



## elaine l

Yup but that is not a new thing for me!

TPBM has a long driveway


----------



## pdswife

lol.. why yes, yes I am.

TPBM
thinks we should all type slower for just a minute


----------



## GrantsKat

I do

TPBM knows that we will all post at the same time


----------



## suziquzie

sorta I guess. not long for the country but long.

TPBM knows how to work a snowblower without man assistance.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL GK you hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## elaine l

So now no one is posting?  Well no snowblowing here for me

TPBM hates snow cuz it means wearing changing her shoes at work.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont hate snow, but I do miss it!!!

TPBM likes to have a drink every once in a while


----------



## elaine l

Yup and more than once.


TPBM has little kids


----------



## GrantsKat

yup...3

TPBM wants to move


----------



## elaine l

Not ever.....I love my house.

TPBM must live somewhere warm


----------



## GrantsKat

not warm...HOT!!! yuck

TPBM has children


----------



## elaine l

Yes, all grown up now.

TPBM has always lived in the same area


----------



## GrantsKat

no, born & raised in NY, then here to Florida

TPBM will excuse me as I help my son with his homework : )


----------



## elaine l

sure

TPBM is a good mother


----------



## suziquzie

I dunno, I'll tell ya when they're grown up and not in jail.

TPBM sampled too much dinner while cooking and now isn;t hungry.


----------



## elaine l

I cooked dinner for husband and prepped for tomorrow night which left me not hungry for anything tonight.  Maybe cereal later.

TPBM is a cooking genius


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right!!!! 

TPBM could spend all day alone in the kitchen if anyone would let them and give them lotsa grocery money.


----------



## pdswife

yes I could .

TPBM
is younger than I am


----------



## suziquzie

only by numbers. 

TPBM doesn't feel they act thier age very often.


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm way older than I act.

TPBM
doesn't have any stamps


----------



## suziquzie

lol i just bought some saturday.

TPBM needs an apron


----------



## pdswife

nope, Paul bought me a starbucks apron for my birthday

TPBM
is washing clothes


----------



## deelady

nope finished last night

TPBM had chocolate tonight


----------



## babetoo

you guys are sure tempting me with the chocolate. and not a piece in the house. tpbm has a good dinner for tonight.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah it was ok. 

TPBM is suddenly crabby


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm feeling good.  I get to go to bed in 20 minutes.

TPBM
will have a better day tomorrow
than they did today....


----------



## babetoo

lordy i sure hope so.tpbm is yawning


----------



## Lynd

Yes, didn't get any sleep 

The person below is at home today


----------



## suziquzie

yep. not sure I wanna be.

TPBM has plumbing issues.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea, one of my kids must have put a toy in the toilet! at least I have one working bathroom though

TPBM was up ALL nite with sick kids!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. slept good.

TPBM went to the hardware store.


----------



## pdswife

no..but my husband did last night.

TPBM
saves her spare change in a jar


----------



## GrantsKat

no, just took my son to school.....with another crying fit : (

TPBM has a song stuck in thier head


----------



## suziquzie

nope. brain's empty.  

TPBM skipped breakfast.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, and Im hungry!

TPBM needs a handyman


----------



## suziquzie

i have one for now, til he falls asleep.

TPBM needs a new house.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah...bigger & better!

TPBM doesnt like talking on the phone


----------



## suziquzie

no i hate it, funny, couldnt pry it from my head 20 years ago! 

TPBM is teaching letters.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup along with a lot of other stuff!

TPBM wants a tattoo


----------



## B'sgirl

Nah, my church discourages them. 

TPBM is going to do some canning this week.


----------



## GrantsKat

no canning for me

TPBM wants to cut thier hair


----------



## LadyCook61

Hair is short enough for now.
TPBM has bread baking in the oven.


----------



## pdswife

wish I did.

TPBM
needs a chocolate candy bar NOW!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

oo yeah are you bringing one?

TPBM should go outside.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, its getting ready to storm

TPBM needs a recipe for leftover ham


----------



## suziquzie

nope, split pea soup! 

TPBM just crocheted a snowflake and has a hand cramp.


----------



## GrantsKat

my crocheting is lousy! it always comes out crooked!lol

TPBM has a craving for something


----------



## pdswife

Yes, sunshine laziness and tequila!!

TPBM
will have a better day today than yesterday


----------



## suziquzie

no, I'd say yesterday was better.... wasn;t waiting on a pipe snake then. 
 

TPBM is having leftovers for lunch.


----------



## pdswife

nope...going to the cafe for salad

TPBM
needs to take a break


----------



## suziquzie

I tried. still perturbed.

TPBM wants to go back to renting.


----------



## pdswife

no, homeownership is a pain but.. I'd rather have a place that's MINE

TPBM
is not as cold as I am


----------



## suziquzie

no I think I'm just right. another lovely day. 

TPBM cant snap out of a funk very easily sometimes.


----------



## pdswife

very true...once I'm down.. I'm down

TPBM
cheers people with her smile


----------



## suziquzie

dunno, i try, doesnt seem to work on the one person it should... 

TPBM needs a few things to change.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but I feel better about one thing since I spoke to my sons teacher

TPBM just had a happy moment


----------



## suziquzie

not especially. legogirl asked for more soup, thats good I guess!

TPBM is bored and cant do her usual stuff due to technical difficulties.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not doing my regular stuff cause Im in a "rut"

TPBM is still having water problems


----------



## suziquzie

water's fine, disposing of it is the problem. I guess I can take my dishes outside with a bucket. 
FUN!!!!!

TPBM may as well live in a 1800's log cabin with no plumbing.


----------



## GrantsKat

ouch! Ive been there myself!

TPBM needs to call a plumber


----------



## suziquzie

no, dh's stepdad is a sheetmetal worker and they have a plumbing shop, so he's gonna borrow stuff after work and come up to visit. (he's great!) 

TPBM has many people to be grateful for. 
(hey i may be coming out of my funk for a moment!)


----------



## pdswife

no but my son does... his girlfriend just wrote and their fridge is leaking all over the place ( is that a plumbers job???)


TPBM
needs to go back to school to
learn to be "something"


----------



## suziquzie

i think i wanna go to cooking school but I dont wanna be in a restaurant so much. 

TPBM has an issue with her mother because she DIDNT go to school to learn to be something and her mother cant handle that.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I have issues with mother ( lots!!!) but not that one. She isn't anything either.

TPBM
understands the problems with mothers


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but mine has passed

TPBM hears the thunder


----------



## pdswife

nope just the sound of many scared people typing as fast as they can

TPBM
lives too close to family


----------



## suziquzie

nope, just sunshine and cicadas (sp? its those cool bugs that make the buzzing noise) 

TPBM should go for a walk and try to clear the funk.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol) no family for many miles : (

TPBM lives in the  same state as my brother


----------



## pdswife

Does he live in Washington

TPBM
wishes she knew more about the person above


----------



## suziquzie

i dont think thats me....

TPBM is the other person it could be.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL here we go again!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol........yes Trish you

TPBM types too fast


----------



## pdswife

lol... dizzy .... slow down!

Where in Washington?

Type too fast make many mistakees.

TPBM
went to the library this week


----------



## suziquzie

if you say so! 

TPBM just opened another window


----------



## GrantsKat

(Seattle) no library for me!

TPBM does not like driving in rainstorms


----------



## pdswife

the windows here...don't open.....  I think they are afraid we'll JUMP!

TPBM
needs to empty the garbage because if
she doesn't do it...it won't get done


----------



## pdswife

GrantsKat said:


> (Seattle) no library for me!
> 
> TPBM does not like driving in rainstorms


 
Hey, I'm about 35 minutes from Seattle
Want me to say HI for you??


----------



## suziquzie

nope, it wont, and its got lotsa diapers in it.

TPBM gets no fun mail.


----------



## GrantsKat

pdswife said:


> Hey, I'm about 35 minutes from Seattle
> Want me to say HI for you??


 
lol yes, wave as you drive by!!


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> nope, it wont, and its got lotsa diapers in it.
> 
> TPBM gets no fun mail.


 
that's true , no fun mail .

TPBM's hubby sleeping in recliner, coffee mug leaning... ready to spill..


----------



## pdswife

I'll do that the next time we get too the big city!

No...no fun mail. 
TPBM
wishes summer could last forever


----------



## GrantsKat

LadyCook61 said:


> that's true , no fun mail .
> 
> TPBM's hubby sleeping in recliner, coffee mug leaning... ready to spill..


 LOL grab the camera!


----------



## suziquzie

you betcha. ever n ever.... exept christmas time.

TPBM is still feeling dizzY!


----------



## pdswife

yes but I think walking over to the cafe will make me feel better

TPBM
Has to dye their hair


----------



## suziquzie

no i havent in a couple years. 

TPBM colors lighter than natural color.


----------



## pdswife

yes, unless I goof and buy the wrong box...sigh

TPBM
doesn't use a telephone book but gets online to find numbers


----------



## suziquzie

yup, when I actually make a call. I hate making phone calls. 

TPBM just picked some dried up marigolds to save the seeds for next year.


----------



## pdswife

nope... I have daisys on my desk though.

TPBM
is better in a garden than I am


----------



## suziquzie

This year is not making me look so good. 

TPBM would rather make sketti sauce than buy it.


----------



## pdswife

very much so.

TPBM
has a recipe for oatmeal cookies


----------



## suziquzie

oatmeal raisin? yup. I use the quaker recipe. 

TPBM has no clue about dinner because they were thrown off today.


----------



## pdswife

I'm borrowing suzi's idea from yesterday! Minus the basil.

TPBM
Has flowers on the table


----------



## babetoo

no, can't have flowers in house, thomas,the cat, eats them.tpbm loves cats


----------



## pdswife

yes
i 
do.

TPBM
is needing a nap


----------



## suziquzie

no i need to do something energetic to lift my spirits.

TPBM just had an epiphany.....


----------



## babetoo

was yesterday, i told handyman to get lost. dawned on me dealing with him made me crazy.tpbm wishes people would do what they promise


----------



## pdswife

no.. tooo tired to think or feel

TPBM
should go jump rope


----------



## suziquzie

the kids broke that too.....  

TPBM think I need new kids.


----------



## pdswife

no, you have good kids ...you just need to be away from them for awhile so you can remember how GREAT they are.

TPBM
is listening to music


----------



## suziquzie

whatever song is on the "American Tail" movie.

TPBM is wondering why they are paying her to do this all day!


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> no, can't have flowers in house, thomas,the cat, eats them.tpbm loves cats


 
same here , my cats go after the flowers and live plants so I do without.  If someone gives me flowers, I put it in the bathroom with the door shut or I put it outside.


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> whatever song is on the "American Tail" movie.
> 
> TPBM is wondering why they are paying her to do this all day!


 
I'd feel guilty..but I told my boss I had
nothing to do and he said OK and walked away... so no guilt.
And 16 dollars an hour to answer questions.!!  SWEET!

TPBM
doesn't drink much pop


----------



## suziquzie

nope, 1 a week or so.

TPBM had nobody to play with.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I have been playing on line games by myself!  how sad!!

TPBM
knows I can go home in 13 minutes!


----------



## suziquzie

so, how was your trip? 

TPBM is so sleepy....


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I am sleepy and can't seem to get enough rest since I got home.

TPBM is glad work is over for the day.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> same here , my cats go after the flowers and live plants so I do without. If someone gives me flowers, I put it in the bathroom with the door shut or I put it outside.


 
lol, once in awhile he trys to eat the silk ones. they start looking shabby after a while


----------



## babetoo

had a lazy relaxed day so didn't do much work.

tpbm needs to get more sleep and not make dinner and stuff for awhile

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no i get plenty of sleep, I need more to do while I'm awake! 

TPBM cant decide between sleep or the vaccuum cleaner....


----------



## pdswife

That's an easy choice for me.  Bed wins every time!!

TPBM
is in another state/


----------



## babetoo

yes, i am.

tpbm would like to visit so. calif.

babe


----------



## LeeAnn

Actually, I'd like to visit N. California!   

tpbm is having cream of wheat for breakfast


----------



## Lynd

no.. but sounds nice 

person below me didnt have breakfast!


----------



## suziquzie

not yet. maybe.

TPBM is hoping something works.


----------



## LadyCook61

hoping my brain works !

TPBM is tired already.


----------



## pdswife

tired ....still

TPBM
will play this game with me all day long


----------



## suziquzie

well of course I will! 

TPBM has a new appreciation for the gurgling sound of a drain.


----------



## Lynd

I thought that said rain first of all because I love the sound of rain, why a drain? 

Person below me wants to get some better sleep tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I sleep well at night. Any heavier I'd be dead. 

TPBM should think about dinner before 3pm for once.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah wouldnt that be smart!

TPBM needs to go shopping


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, gotta wait for saturday tho.  

TPBM cleaned ALOT this morning!


----------



## pdswife

nope, not a thing

TPBM
has a favorite pen that they keep hidden from the kids


----------



## suziquzie

i dont have anything to write with one! 

TPBM is relieved....


----------



## pdswife

can you hear my sighs of relief?

TPMB
is nice and sweet and COOL!


----------



## suziquzie

oh sorry, I wasn't supposed to answer yet..... 
 

TPBM wishes gravy wasn't so darn yummy!


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, esp on fries with cheese ! OINK!

TPBM is having a better day


----------



## pdswife

I am feeling wonderful!

TPBM
has a nice clean well fulshing toilet


----------



## GrantsKat

its not as clean as it should be, lol, but it does flush, BUT the one in the boys bathroom must have a toy stuck in it >:/

TPBM is at work with nothing to do!


----------



## pdswife

yep!  I do have to go to a meeting at 3:00pm though...

TPBM
needs a snack


----------



## Barbara L

Not a snack, I need breakfast!  (Well, I guess it would be lunch now!).

TPBM is a good mom!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

oops, anwered at the wrong time again. 

TPBM still can smell yucky stuff no matter how hard they scrubbed.


----------



## GrantsKat

I think the yucky smell here is me!!!LOL

TPBM is off today


----------



## suziquzie

yup. last one til tuesday.  

TPBM will probably skip the shower til bedtime.


----------



## GrantsKat

looks that way!

TPBM smells like bleach!


----------



## pdswife

I hope not!

TPBM
should be doing something other than 
this


----------



## suziquzie

YES I DO! ...... so i probably am ok skipping the shower..... 

 

TPBM should not be sitting here right now.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL! 
good thing we both TPBM'd the same thing!


----------



## babetoo

boy, did you ever hit the mark. much to do and don't care

babe



tpbm has all their chores done.


----------



## pdswife

heheh.. we are good at that!


----------



## suziquzie

no i should clean the upstairs bathroom now... but I'm SO SICK OF TOILETS!

TPBM needs new cleaning gloves.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I thankfully have lots of those

TPBM hears the rain falling


----------



## suziquzie

nope. more sun. windy tho... 

TPBM now has to clean out the trash can because a child was being helpful and dumped thier soup out into it.... and there was no bag in it!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

EWW! no thank you!

TPBM wants to eat something


----------



## suziquzie

i ate the last pork chop from last night. yummy. 

TPBM should eat lighter today.


----------



## GrantsKat

Ive havent eaten much of anything lately

TPBM likes mushrooms


----------



## pdswife

yes I do!

TPBM
is teaching her kids maners


----------



## suziquzie

i think i am, but i must not be, cause they have none. 

TPBM thinks i'm kidding.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I try....sometimes it works!

TPBM is feeling full


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and I didn't have much for breakfast.  At least I am losing weight!

TPBM is having a good day with the kids


----------



## suziquzie

so far. few meltdowns.

TPBM needs to go clean some more.


----------



## LadyCook61

I did enough cleaning for today, I'm in agony , stupid arthritis.  
TPBM needs to sit and relax.


----------



## luvs

my, i oughta clean!!! very cluttery.

person below me likes to fish.


----------



## LadyCook61

I used to go fishing, not anymore. 
TPBM wants some chocolate.


----------



## luvs

well, i'd love chocolate, 'cept fer caffeine...

person below me likes steak & eggs.


----------



## pdswife

yes..but not at the same time

TPBM
has a headache


----------



## suziquzie

no but my foot hurts cuz I jammed the shovel into it. 

TPBM should just stop doing stuff today!


----------



## pdswife

I'll I've done is answered questions...

TPBM
hates the sound of nails on a chalk board


----------



## suziquzie

ick yes thats a bad noise.

TPBM actually wants to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I want hubby to go back to work. 

TPBM is thirsty.


----------



## suziquzie

yup. water will have to do. 

TPBM needs a shower.


----------



## luvs

bathed like 30 minutes ago, smell like clean, love clean!!!

person below me oughta scrub thier bathroom tonite...


----------



## pdswife

maybe so...

TPBM
wishes someone else would cook dinner tonight


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually prefer my own cooking

TPBM didn't make dessert


----------



## anna_bananna

True - I'm so lazy...

TPBM has just had a cup of coffee.


----------



## pdswife

nope I didn't

TPBM 
wants dessert


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know if I want dessert, too tired to bother. 

TPBM is full from dinner.


----------



## deelady

who me.......naw, I wouldn't mind a little desert!

TPBM is relieved about something!


----------



## suziquzie

I guess, now the downstairs (MINE) shower is broke. 
 
good thing we have 2, just gotta move all the rubber duckies first....  

TPBM would like to nominate me for extreme makeover home edition.


----------



## LeeAnn

No, but I like to eat them! 

tpbm would like hot oatmeal cookies with a glass of cold milk


----------



## Lynd

oh yes!

the person below me is a pirate


----------



## LPBeier

Don't think so....

TPBM is ready for coffee


----------



## suziquzie

yes but we're out and I have to wait til I get to work! 

TPBM is up REALLY EARLY.


----------



## LPBeier

Yup, my staples are itching and driving me crazy!

TPBM is going to be up to their ears in bagels and sandwiches very soon!


----------



## suziquzie

an hour or so....

TPBM wants to be up to thier ears in cake.


----------



## LPBeier

No, not up to making cake yet, but am up to my ears in designs and new recipes and loving it!

TPBM would love to be my taste tester!


----------



## suziquzie

does that come with a free health club membership???

TPBM wants new shoes.


----------



## LPBeier

(sorry, no membership but you can go walking with me while the new ones are baking!)

Yes, I would love some really nice looking instead of practical shoes for a change!

TPBM should be getting ready for work


----------



## suziquzie

I'm ready... had to get a kid out a door. Just waitin on DH to get home now for shift change! 

TPBM hates hectic mornings!


----------



## LadyCook61

I hate mornings , hectic or not.

TPBM takes all day to wake up.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do...
I love my bed!!

TPBM
is smiling right now


----------



## suziquzie

I am! It's breaktime!!!

TPBM is on break all day!


----------



## babetoo

pretty much. and sometimes i let the chores pile up.    tpbm never lets chores pile up.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...my chores pile up more than I would care to admit!

TPBM is going to try to have a good weekend


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes I am! It supposed to be cool and beautiful. 

TPBM needs to spend some time with their pet tonight.


----------



## suziquzie

my pet husband....

TPBM has to work the weekend.


----------



## luvs

i don't work. maybe i'll geta job tomorrow 'till school begins, i'm bored.

person below me gets bored, too.


----------



## deelady

I miss the days I CAN be bored.....the memory of it is fading fast....

TPBM thinks popcorn and a movie sounds good tonight!


----------



## luvs

i'm not hungry & we don't own a microwave or kernals.

person below me likes cereal.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually not so much, though I do have an occaisional bowl of granola

TPBM wants to do something exciting and different this weekend


----------



## babetoo

not so much, cept oatmeal with brown sugartpbm doesn't care much for cereal either.


----------



## Barbara L

Since you both posted at the same time I'll answer both.  I like a few cereals pretty well (hot and cold).  I am doing something different and exciting this weekend (having dinner at kitchenelf's Sunday).

TPBM likes an occasional sappy movie.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes, do I ever.  And if there isn't a new one out I have a few in my collection I pull out once in awhile!

TPBM likes to go for a walk on a nice autumn day!


----------



## LeeAnn

Very much!  Autumn is my favorite season!  I'd have it all year if I could! 

tpbm likes to color pictures now and then


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I do!  My grown Niece gave me a colouring book of angels and felts and when I am stressed I often bring it out.

TPBM loves to embrace their inner child once in awhile as well.


----------



## quicksilver

Yup. Still love to play 'Marco Polo' in the pool with my niece and her friends.                                                                           

TPBM would love to eat their way around the world.


----------



## deelady

Would I EVER!! That has been my biggest passion since I learned to cook (10yrs old) to learn any and as many International recipes as possible!

TPBM is having a great day today!


----------



## LPBeier

well, let's say a lazy day with DH...which in my books is always a great day!

TPBM would love to spend a day with the chef of their choice.


----------



## deelady

who would pass up that oportunity?!?! The question would be HOW to choose!!

TPBM wants to be creative with dinner tonight but is feeling lazy at the same time!!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, do you know me or what!

TPBM is catching up on some much needed R&R

(BTW, for me it would be between Mario Batali, Cat Cora and Duff Goldman!)


----------



## deelady

actually I have much energy today and am waiting for my little one to wake up so we can go play outside!TPBM wonders who will actually be our President next...?


----------



## babetoo

i know who it shouldn't be.tpbm loves being a mom


----------



## quicksilver

I love being a mom to my 4 legged baby. (no humans babies of my own)                                                  

TPBM ate too much, but NEEDS ice cream...............


----------



## suziquzie

ooo yes but I'll wait til after dinner. 

TPBM is gonna have a drink.


----------



## luvs

yeah, a drink with Steeler's game!!!

person below me owns a kitty.


----------



## babetoo

not sure who owns who. but thomas allowes me to live with him. lol

tpbm needs a nap, real soon.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm forcing myself to skip the nap, I'll go to bed early. REALLY early. 

TPBM had a great day.


----------



## babetoo

would that it were true. no energy to get involved in any thing. so was boring.                  tpbm needs eight hours of sleep


----------



## LadyCook61

I do need at least 8 hrs of uninterupted sleep. 
TPBM not looking forward to cold weather.


----------



## Lynd

It's already been cold here nearly all Summer, sadly! It's very very cold today outside. 

The person below me wants to go on holiday! (I do, somewhere warm! )


----------



## suziquzie

sure, when do we leave?

TPBM is almost done working for the week.


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish I had a job

TPBM had a very busy weekend


----------



## LadyCook61

not really busy.

TPBM is having company for 3 days.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, thank goodness, that would mean I have a lot of cleaning to do! lol

TPBM will enjoy the company


----------



## suziquzie

I'd like company, nobody ever shows up!!

TPBM is on break.


----------



## GrantsKat

could you define "break" for me?! LOL

TPBM would like a career


----------



## babetoo

good lord no, had three in my lifetime. enough.

tpbm needs to buy groceries.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

no groceries needed at the moment.

TPBM fell asleep in the recliner.


----------



## babetoo

no but did try to take a nap. no go. tpbm is having a good day


----------



## LadyCook61

just another day, except hubby's friend just arrived and is setting up his trailer.
TPBM has not decided on dinner yet.


----------



## babetoo

sure haven't. have been so bored with food for couple days. nothing prompts me to make something good.tpbm will serve a great  meal for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

I think so, corn chowder. Want some? 

TPBM is glad it's MONDAY!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope...I have never liked mondays!

TPBM has a lot of cleaning up to do


----------



## suziquzie

omg, do you gave a camera lookin in here?!?!?  

TPBM could use a stiff drink.... like rubbing alcohol.....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...I only have beer!

TPBM likes doing puzzles


----------



## suziquzie

i haven't tried in years. too much a.d.d.!!! 

TPBM  made dinner just ain't servin til they starve.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no they ate already, but I havent.....

TPBM has a fireplace


----------



## suziquzie

not in the house... just a fire pit outside. 

TPBM needs to have a grown-up gathering.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, its been a while

TPBM has a pumpkin patch nearby


----------



## suziquzie

i do!!! 

TPBM is speaking to the same person 2 different ways.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol guilty!

TPBM is cold


----------



## LadyCook61

not cold... am hot , tired , in pain .
TPBM just fed the hubby and his friend.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. just right.  

TPBM has a full tummy.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes full tummy and now I want to go to sleep.

TPBM has 2 more days of feeding 2 old men  .


----------



## suziquzie

no old dudes..... just 2 old men to be.... someday....

TPBM is not happy about company.


----------



## pdswife

I'm looking forward to the company we may have on Thursday.

TPBM
loves grapes


----------



## smoke king

I love grape popscicles (does that count?)

TPBM spends way too much time on DC....


----------



## luvs

awww, probably, it's a beloved site...

person below me is satiated.


----------



## suziquzie

very much so.

TPBM should be in bed.


----------



## pdswife

Nope, I can stay up a little later tonight!!

TPBM
is up because she needs a midnight snack


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no I needed water and had to get top-off water for the fishes house. 

TPBM is trying to avoid the ice cream downstairs!


----------



## pdswife

no ice cream in the house... oh woe is me!

TPBM
should have ice cream!  She deserves it!!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL but I'm too lazy to go get it and bring the bucket back upstairs!! 

TPBM has to rebuild an entire bathroom.


----------



## pdswife

no... bathroom is fine.  Wouldn't mind starting fresh in the kitchen though

TPBM
is having bathroom problems again


----------



## suziquzie

nope same problem. shower broke in the repairing of the drain.  
5 people, 1 shower. YAY!!! 
 

TPBM is not warm if they are not wearing socks.


----------



## pdswife

I've got a pair on now and I hate it!  It's winter already...

TPBM
needs to come to my house and borrow my extra bathroom


----------



## suziquzie

thats a long trip for a shower.... I'd need another by the time I got home! 

TPBM is going to not job hunt for a little while.


----------



## pdswife

no..no...no I'm not ( but I might pretend! )

TPBM
likes sticky notes


----------



## suziquzie

if only the kids wouldn't steal them.... I'd have stickys everywhere!

TPBM is happy the new tv season is starting.


----------



## pdswife

yes...reruns are starting to bother me.

TPBM
should go to bed or the bagel factory 
will not run as good tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

well, i did need to go to bed, but I"M NOT WORKING TODAY!!

TPBM can't wait for the coffee to be done.


----------



## Lynd

ahh dont drink it!

person below cant wait for a cup of tea


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont drink tea much

TPBM wants to go back to bed!


----------



## LadyCook61

I do want to go back to bed.  
TPBM has a headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, a sinus headache, this cold wont go away!

TPBM is going to do aomething different for a change


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know what would be construed as something different.   

TPBM has allergies .


----------



## pdswife

hay fever and raw potatoes

TPBM
is ready for the day to begin


----------



## GrantsKat

it began too long ago, it seems lol

TPBM enjoyed sleeping late


----------



## pdswife

if 7 o'clock is late.. I enjoyed it.  lol

TPBM
has a family she puts a head of herself everyday


----------



## GrantsKat

is it that obvious? 

TPBM likes to go horseback riding


----------



## LadyCook61

never been horseback riding.

TPBM has been parasailing.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I havent, cant swim, so that scares me

TPBM is enjoying the company


----------



## LPBeier

Only company I have right now is my two pups, but I enjoy them very much. 

TPBM is (hopefully) feeling better from their cold today.


----------



## suziquzie

no cold. 

TPBM made cupcakes today.


----------



## LadyCook61

no cupcakes.

TPBM fell asleep in the chair.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, no sleep today. Got called in to work tomorrow, so I have 1 less day for housework. Gotta move it!

TPBM is waiting on rain.


----------



## elaine l

Not yet.  I am sure it will arrive by the weekend!

TPBM isn't hungry at all.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 1 too many cappucino cupcakes!

TPBM came up with dinner pretty fast..... good thing!


----------



## elaine l

Yes she did more or less. 

TPBM still has to make dinner even if she ate cupcakes


----------



## suziquzie

LOL yep, but it includes basil and cheese so I'll stuff it in somehow! 

TPBM hears thunder.


----------



## GrantsKat

no thunder here

TPBM likes to go trick o' treating


----------



## suziquzie

I do but I'm SO tired of it being 70 the day before halloween and 30 that day!!!!! 

TPBM lost power for an hour in a storm.


----------



## GrantsKat

power here is good...so far...

TPBM is looking forward to having new neighbors


----------



## suziquzie

are ya movin' in?!?!?! 
 

TPBM is on OH CRAP mode.


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm, I don't say Oh C....  I say oh rats or oh drat.

TPBM just fed 2 old men.


----------



## babetoo

lol, nope nor any young men either  tpbm got a new book and can't stop reading it.


----------



## suziquzie

got a new crochet snowflake pattern book in June and have 2 done, of 99.... does that count?

TPBM wants more craft time.


----------



## pdswife

I want to learn to be crafty

TPBM
says whats on her mind and doesn't hold back


----------



## babetoo

i often do and sometimes it gets me into trouble.

tpbm needs to rest their eyes.


----------



## Saphellae

Yes I do, and I should... I am going to bed!

TPBM is wide awake.


----------



## LadyCook61

half awake, I really should get to bed.  

TPBM hopes Wednesday is a better day.


----------



## Lynd

i do!

the person below me is happy today


----------



## suziquzie

yep, got called in to work an extra 6 hours.... extra $$$$$$!!!!!!
 

TPBM thinks this should not make a person so happy!


----------



## GrantsKat

It sure would make me happy!! GOOD FOR YOU!

TPBM thinks a 3 hour half day of school is ridiculous


----------



## suziquzie

yep. I liked Jake's schedule, a full day every other day. 

TPBM is ready for the nexxt one to go to school too!


----------



## GrantsKat

kind of

TPBM needs to find more storage space


----------



## Lynd

oh yeah... ex's stuff is still sitting in my cupboards 

Person below me is cooking something different tonight


----------



## suziquzie

dunno. clueless.

TPBM is making frozen waffles.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope all out of them

TPBM is missing ingredients


----------



## suziquzie

nope doin' pretty good, and I have extra $$ on my check coming friday. 
 more groceries!
things are looking up.... sorta.

TPBM needs a free grocery shopping spree!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, that would be nice

TPBM needs to buy something for themself with the extra money


----------



## suziquzie

i can't think of anything right now.... need so many other things for everyone else.
 

TPBM would rather get something for the house anyway.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup...cant remember the last time I bought something for myself

TPBM goes home for lunch & break


----------



## suziquzie

nope. i work 20 miles away... got a 'puter in the break room (closet).

TPBM needs a laptop so they dont have to share the 'puter with nick jr and lego.com.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to have a laptop! my birthdays in december! LOL

TPBM has a lot of pics that need to be put in albums


----------



## suziquzie

yep, and a bazillion on the "puter that need to go on disk before something bad happens. 

TPBM thinks flim was so much easier sometimes!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!! my digital camera is full, pics on the pc too!! crazy

TPBM has to leave soon


----------



## suziquzie

no, got another hour or so... not til 9 today. 

TPBM is glad DH had an early night so he could sleep a bit b4 babysitting!


----------



## GrantsKat

hubby worked late last nite, but will be home tonite! yay

TPBM wishes thier spouse worked more "normal" hours


----------



## LadyCook61

wish spouse was still working !! 

TPBM still has company for rest of the week !


----------



## GrantsKat

No company for me, wish someone would visit me once in a while! lol

TPBM is going to spend some time outside today


----------



## LPBeier

YESSS!!!  Walker or not I am going out for a stroll around the complex and try and work out these leg cramps.  Also need to tend to my herb garden!

TPBM is feeling better.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I have still have this sinus/cold thing, but the weather is nice, so that helps a little....not so humid

TPBM shouldnt overdue it!!


----------



## Lynd

I try not to 

the person below should go see the doctor!


----------



## suziquzie

yep. need to. gonna next month. 

TPBM is not sure why they get a break at a job they consider a break in itself!


----------



## pdswife

lol... we never got breaks ( unless you count running to the printer a break)

TPBM
will be glad when it's payday!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, Friday!!!  I will actually get to get some groceries in the house instead of DH just picking things up each day on his way home.

TPBM will be missing paydays, but nothing else about not working!


----------



## pdswife

maybe..just a little

TPBM
uses outlook for email


----------



## luvs

yep!! i've owned my current comp. 5 years or so & only sent/recieved 7 mails. 

person below me went to school.


----------



## suziquzie

uh, what school do you mean? 

TPBM gave someone a ride home today.


----------



## LPBeier

No, been stuck at home myself all day.

TPBM is glad to be finished work for the day


----------



## suziquzie

pretty much. now another day off then 4 on..

TPBM thinks I'm gonna get worn out soon.


----------



## LPBeier

I think if all you eat is cappuccino cupcakes and keep up the pace you are you might!

TPBM is happy with their oh so busy life...for now.


----------



## suziquzie

could use a bit more funding.... but yes. 

TPBM gets bored easy if they sit still.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but I am finding right now I can't do much or I get tired to fast.

TPBM won't mind if I go start peeling apples.


----------



## suziquzie

go right ahead. 

TPBM is bored already!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, as a matter of fact I am peeling apples, listening to the radio AND using the laptop to keep boredom away.

TPBM has no more cupcakes!


----------



## LadyCook61

haven't made cupcakes in ages.

TPBM is exhausted.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. feelin good. 

TPBM isn't sure how to pass the time tonight.


----------



## luvs

suziquzie said:


> uh, what school do you mean?


 schooling after school, likecollege.


----------



## GrantsKat

no college for me

TPBM is trying to unwind


----------



## babetoo

pretty much , should be doing the dishes.

tpbm had a super busy hectic day


----------



## suziquzie

nah, jjust work and cleanin' up. 

TPBM wants to munch but really should not.


----------



## deelady

already munched (life savers gummies!)

TPbM
wants to get through tomorrow as quickly and easily as possible!!


----------



## babetoo

only so i can go shopping for fabric tomorrow night.

tpbm love to sew.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

I think I do, its been a LONG time! 

TPBM is getting sleepy.


----------



## deelady

Would LOVE to learn (have sewing machine, just need to learn to use it!!!)

TPBM needs to think up something brillant!!


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Would LOVE to learn (have sewing machine, just need to learn to use it!!!)
> 
> TPBM needs to think up something brillant!!


 
sewing is just putting a puzzle together and using fabric instead of a cardboard piece.

get a book from crafters.com book club or amazon that lists basic terms and stitches. make something simple , some craft projects are good to start. that is what i did. for some reason bunny shirts were not the pressure that real shirts were. lol. wish i lived near , i could help. helped my granddaughter make her first thing couple months ago and she made a simple dress. 

it is a great hobby, and money saver specially  in home decor.


tpbm would like to start to learn


----------



## deelady

I recently found a sewing shop very close that holds classes, so hopefully very soon! My goal is quilts! 
TPBM knows her stuff!!


----------



## suziquzie

deelady..... you have the perfect guinea pig to start..... a little one! 
I started to learn by making pajamas for my oldest son, and flannel comfy pants for myself..... 
I have a top for a set of pj's to finish for my oldest.... that I started when he was 3.... better hurry up, it's not even going to fit son #2 soon!


----------



## deelady

Yeah I better start before she starts getting an opinion on fashion! KNowing her personality she wont hesitate on telling me to get a new hobby!


----------



## suziquzie

i know nothing....

TPBM gets excited about things, then REAL upset when they don't get the time they wanted to spend on it.


----------



## deelady

naw, disapointed maybe

TPBM is known for a slight temper....


----------



## pdswife

nope..people can't tell when I'm mad....

TPBM
is missing someone right now


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, I am really missing my Mom, who passed away several years ago.  She always took care of me when I was sick, even if it was just a phone call to see how I was doing.  She would be very encouraging now.

TPBM would like to stay home and relax today!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh would I ever like to stay home, but I'm saving my vacation days.  

TPBM is craving something sweet


----------



## LPBeier

Actually for the first time in my life I am really NOT into sweets.  

TPBM likes a nice fresh muffin for breakfast once in awhile


----------



## Lynd

I'd eat them for more than breakfast 

Ther person below me is shopping today


----------



## LPBeier

I would LOVE to be able to go out shopping, even for groceries!  Probably in another week of physio.

TPBM is up earlier than normal


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope , I'm always up at ths hour... I get up at 5 AM. 

TPBM needs to get ready for work....


----------



## suziquzie

nope, 1 more day off. gotta work in the junk room today tho. 

TPBM is afraid of thier junk room.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol... i have a 2 junk closets...I never go in them!

TPBM is happy its nice enough to open the windows this morning!


----------



## LPBeier

unfortunately it is pouring again today.  So no walk AGAIN for me.  There is always tomorrow!

TPBM is very pleased with their dinner last night!


----------



## GrantsKat

Yes I was!!!!

TPBM can walk around the house to get some exercise


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, with my new "upgraded" two-wheeled walker!  But I don't get the fresh air.

TPBM loves dancing


----------



## GrantsKat

I am a lousy dancer! lol

TPBM doesnt have 2 left feet


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, I do, but I don't let that stop me from dancing...when my partner isn't two-wheeled, that is!  LOL

TPBM is having a better day


----------



## pdswife

Better than last Thursday!!

TPBM
has to charge the cell phone battery


----------



## LPBeier

How in the world did you know?  Do YOU have ESP?

TPBM is laughing because I use too many question marks!


----------



## suziquzie

you bet. 

TPBM got nothing done but arguing today and just wants to sit in a corner and cry.


----------



## LPBeier

Argued last night and I got up and cried cause of the fight and the pain.

TPBM knows it will all be okay.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, in a week. this is gonna suck. 

TPBM should just learn to shut up sometimes.


----------



## LPBeier

I am so sorry if I said something wrong and will end this subject.

TPBM is working tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

OH NO I DIDNT MEAN YOU!!!
I'm so sorry, I meant me..... with DH....
Laurie I would never tell you that. 
OK and my fingers should speak better....

yep i gotta work tomorrow

TPBM feels like they can't say anything the right way today! (I'm so sorry)


----------



## LPBeier

I totally understand.

TPBM is being way too hard on herself and should read her PM in a minute or two.


----------



## suziquzie

I did, thanks you both of you! 

TPBM needs some motivation to snap out of it and do something besides wallow.


----------



## luvs

i'm not wallowing, though i need motivation.

person below me is hungry.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I am but don't know to have for lunch.

TPBM has already had lunch.


----------



## babetoo

sorta brunch, i guess diabetic drink

tpbm is glad they don't have diabetes


----------



## suziquzie

most certainly. 

TPBM believes in the powers of a shower and a pair of jeans for the soul.


----------



## LPBeier

I will take the shower but never wear jeans.

TPBM is starting to feel better.


----------



## suziquzie

until he gets up and gives me a crabby look, yes.

TPBM has to go to the store and should've about 6 hours ago.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope, got everything i need for dinner tonight and tomorrow.

TPBM is craving comfort food


----------



## suziquzie

yup, made it, tacos, mine extra hot w/ sriracha.  

TPBM is feeling much better now......


----------



## texasgirl

i am feeling better now that i know that someone else might want my skills finally, lol

TPBM is loving the weather.


----------



## suziquzie

it's nice, but all it means is its gonna get C-O-L-D!!!!

TPBM drowned themselves in tacos.


----------



## luvs

not any tacos tonite. i usually only dine on 1.

person below me misses swimming.


----------



## suziquzie

not a swimmer
TPBM has to go to work but will answer PM's when they get there.


----------



## LPBeier

No work, no pms to answer (me things TPAM was talking about herself again LOL!!!!)

TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## africhef

clean,make cheese and then off to a  party


----------



## GrantsKat

LPBeier said:


> No work, no pms to answer (me things TPAM was talking about herself again LOL!!!!)
> 
> TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


 
I dont think so, think the hubs working all weekend : (

TPBM needs to go food shopping


----------



## LadyCook61

I went food shopping yesterday.

TPBM wishes the rain would stop.


----------



## GrantsKat

no rain here, in fact its a beautiful day

TPBM would like to have a porch swing


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but then I would also like a porch to put it on! 

TPBM is enjoying sunshine and would be happy to send some my way!


----------



## pdswife

I think I have the same gray sky as you do...but I'm willing to share

TPBM
knows her husband is going to be late 
but can't seem to speed him up.


----------



## GrantsKat

hubbys already gone to work  

TPBM doesnt like junk food


----------



## LPBeier

I used to love junk food but have no taste for it anymore.

TPBM is happily baking today.


----------



## suziquzie

nope making sandwiches. 

TPBM is eating soup.


----------



## pdswife

no but I made my grandmother's sugar cookies yesterday


TPBM
has good advice for her friends


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not eating soup & Im lousy at giving advice lol

TPBM is always helpful


----------



## pdswife

I like to try but....

TPBM
has feelings that are easily hurt and not so easily mended


----------



## suziquzie

i try, gets me nowhere fast!

TPBM needs a smaller belt.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do!!!!!  and smaller clothes!

TPBM wants to relax tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish!!

TPBM is listening to music


----------



## suziquzie

does the music from nightly news count?

TPBM gets to see DH a bit today.  
(it's all good.... thanks ladies...    )


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah a whole 30 mins : ( 

TPBM put the kids outside for a while!


----------



## suziquzie

.....and here they come back.....

TPBM should be outside on this beautiful evening.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, lol, they are playing dodgeball!

TPBM is getting ready to wash dishes


----------



## suziquzie

dont wanna yet. 

TPBM has a neighborhood dog they could call thier own..


----------



## GrantsKat

no dogs, but lots of cats!

TPBM wants to go shower NOW!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. got one before work, will take another AT 3 AM... soon enough!!!

TPBM thinks 3am is a stupid time of day.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I think its just too dang early!

TPBM has to catch the kids who figured out how to hop the fence in the "park" that thier DADDY made for them


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope....no kids or parks around here, and the kids that DO come around (visiting) are very well disciplined and their parents are mindful of wher they are and what they're doing.

TPBM is glad the weekend is finally here....it's been a "long" week....


----------



## babetoo

lol , have been retired for over ten years. everyday is the week end. 

tpbm needs to just be silly

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

I get silly sometimes if I am overtired.  

TPBM can't get to sleep.


----------



## babetoo

so true, so true. sometimes it is two in am before i get to sleep. 

tpbm needs a nap


----------



## LadyCook61

a nap makes me feel worse.
TPBM wishes for a sunny day.


----------



## babetoo

it was very sunny here today.

tpbm  tans easily


----------



## texasgirl

this person burns easily, LOL

TPBM can't wait for Christmas to see family.


----------



## babetoo

all of my family except my daughter (only an hour away) live within in five minutes so i see them often. 

christmas itself has gotten to be a hassle. since grandkids married everyone has two families, they touch base with. 

i still love the holidays and do my own thing in my house,

tpbm is always full of holiday cheer


----------



## suziquzie

most of the time.

TPBM is going to try NOT to get up off the couch this evening.


----------



## LadyCook61

yeah right.  had to cook supper for 2 old men.  had to burn photos to a cd for hubby's friend.  Very glad friend is leaving on Monday, been at my house all week !
TPBM needs a vacation .


----------



## suziquzie

That could be good...

TPBM is on thier FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## quicksilver

suziquzie said:


> TPBM is on thier FRIDAY!!!!


 
Does that mean beer 30! Nope, not Friday, just another day.                                                                          
TPBM thinks $2.89 for a 1lb. bag of parsnips @ S.W. is just rediculious!.....................


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't eat parsnips.   Everything is expensive now. 

TPBM is glad company has left after staying a week !


----------



## africhef

Nope they only visited everyday this weekend. Helped put in veggie garden.
TPBM is glad it is Monday


----------



## luvs

well, i miss jake on Monday mostly, since i spent sunday with him, so nope.

person below me ate thier wheaties today!!!


----------



## babetoo

nope, just a diabetic drink

tpbm should be sewing.


----------



## suziquzie

not now, should be thinking dinner. 

TPBM hasn't got a clue.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have no idea, have some leftover meat from my failed taquitos!

TPBM has a lot to do on thier days off


----------



## suziquzie

Not sure. Maybe TJ can avoid arguing about nothing and get in that junk room. 
 

TPBM is actually enjoying watching spongebob for once!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no monster jam is on right now!

TPBM has some junk, that I could use!


----------



## suziquzie

what kinda junk you need? baby stuff??? 
haha. 

TPBM thinks a junk trade would be fun!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah, I have a whole bunch of started crafts hanging around!!wanna trade???

TPBM should be making dinner


----------



## pdswife

I've made dessert and the veggie...salad and meat will be started later.  Dinner is not until 7:30pm

TPBM
needs a nap
as much as I do


----------



## suziquzie

no, i do need a clue though. I just wanna sit here and catch up! 

TPBM is going food shoppin' tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

nope... I did it today!

TPBM
is having company for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

oh man, i hope not, you should see this house! 

TPBM loves to have company.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would be happy if my hubby would be home for dinner one nite, instead of working!

TPBM enjoys cooking for company


----------



## suziquzie

I do I do, I just wish i could afford to.... when I do christmas eve dinner we make roast beef and I have to have my mom chip in...  
how stupid is that!?!?!?!

TPBM could get lost in the kitchen if they won the lottery.


----------



## LadyCook61

If I did play lottery and won, I would love to have a big commercial kitchen. 

TPBM just ate supper.


----------



## pdswife

nope... it's only 3:30pm here in the Nw.

TPBM
wishes she had a better photo of her son


----------



## babetoo

no, not really time for dinner here.

tpbm wishes someone would cook dinner for them.


----------



## suziquzie

nah, they're all pretty good so far. both of em. 

TPBM is glad to be rid of pests.


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> nope... it's only 3:30pm here in the Nw.
> 
> TPBM
> wishes she had a better photo of her son


 
Can you get a better photo ? No camera ?  If I lived closer I would be happy to take some photos for you.


----------



## LadyCook61

pests... well , I consider squirrels pests and crows so I haven't seen much of them lately.
TPBM wants to go to bed earlier.


----------



## pdswife

LadyCook61 said:


> Can you get a better photo ? No camera ? If I lived closer I would be happy to take some photos for you.


 

He's 24 and still makes funny faces almost everytime he gets his photo taken.  SIlly boy!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> He's 24 and still makes funny faces almost everytime he gets his photo taken. SIlly boy!!!!


 
ah I can understand that.. my two sons don't like their pics taken either.  One is 38 and the other will be 43 !


----------



## GrantsKat

my boys LOVE the camera!

TPBM really needs to get the dishes washed!!!


----------



## suziquzie

i did them last night, dh was on duty today so he used paper plates....
lol I love when he's on kid duty! 

TPBM should clean the living room.... thats not part of on duty for others!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I cleaned this morning for our guest tonight.

TPBM
would like to declutter her house


----------



## suziquzie

yes. 

TPBM wants to TAKE MY CLUTTER!


----------



## LadyCook61

no thanks to your clutter, I have plenty of my own.  

TPBM watches Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## deelady

use to, never see it on anymore.

TPBM can't focus on any one thing tonight!


----------



## pdswife

that's true... I've got too many little things to do

TPBM
will have to go to the store soon


----------



## Saphellae

I would like to go to the store for fruits and veggies, but I have no money  I need to though, yes.

The person below me had a long day.


----------



## deelady

not really

TPBM hopes they are not getting sick right now


----------



## pdswife

I don't think I am...i feel fine and dandy

TPBM
has trouble thinking of TPBM things


----------



## Saphellae

Why yes, I do...

The person below me is trying to think of a better TPBM than this one


----------



## deelady

ones to where its not only me that finds it interesting...heehee yep

TPBM is snacking on something naughty right now


----------



## Saphellae

I am looking at a bag of popcorn.. but am opting for a monster glass of V8 instead 

The person below me wants to go to a movie this weekend.


----------



## deelady

I love going to the movies!!! Just not with a 1 yr old!!

TPBM can drink coffee at night without keeping them up


----------



## pdswife

yes I can

TPBM
would rather see a romance than a sci-fi movie


----------



## LPBeier

Any Day!  But since DH sits through romances for me, I sit through Sci-fi for him.

TPBM thinks we are just too sappy for words!


----------



## pdswife

lol..well, it does seem like we have toooo much time on our hands!

TPBM
is ready to start baking again


----------



## Saphellae

I can't wait to start baking desserts, cookies, food.. I can't wait to get into my own kitchen instead of this crummy month to month rent dingamabob!! lol

TPBM wants to try my chocolate creme brulee!


----------



## pdswife

can I trade you for a dish of my coffee creme brulee?

TPBM
is late again


----------



## Saphellae

Yes!!!!

Well, I wanted to go to the gym tonight but am putting it off and am going to try doing it before work tomorrow.  So I am kinda late lol

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> lol..well, it does seem like we have toooo much time on our hands!




I meant dh and I for being so sacrificing to each other!


----------



## LPBeier

No, I am stuffed but was at least able to eat one pancake and one sausage tonight.

TPBM has a lot going on in their life right now!


----------



## deelady

I need to get started on alot! Too many ideas not enough time!

TPBM would love a personal asst!


----------



## LPBeier

Right now, yes that would be nice.

TPBM would like to volunteer.....


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> I meant dh and I for being so sacrificing to each other!


 

love is never to sappy!
Love is love
and love is great!


----------



## suziquzie

I would... not sure when I could...

TPBM thinks I should stop mentioning to my boss to call if they need someone on my days off......


----------



## pdswife

yes, yes I do.
You should spend all your extra time here with me! 

TPBM
get upset when people are late to dinner


----------



## suziquzie

ohno, i hope they're not....

TPBM will clean up my junk room tomorrow while i work an extra day.


----------



## pdswife

I would... if I were there.  Cleaning other peoples messes is easier than cleaning my own.

TPBM
needs a new winter coat


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, the one I have is overkill.... got it for waiting for the bus at -40. I'm no longer a bus waiter. 

TPBM did 3 loads of laundry tonight that they were gonna do tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

very true,
tpbm is starting to hate this election.


----------



## deelady

all it is to me now is Blah blah blah blah.......BLAH! ( I'm hearing the voices of grownups from Charlie Brown!)

TPBM thinks politicians will never be who they claim


----------



## babetoo

i think you are probably right.


tpbm is  permanent absentee voter


----------



## expatgirl

sad but true...........


----------



## goboenomo

No, the dog doesn't make the toys valuable.

TPBM is forgetful


----------



## GrantsKat

I sure can be!

TPBM doesnt feel well today


----------



## LadyCook61

just tired and sinus issues and allergies.

TPBM doesn't feel like doing a thing.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I think Im about to go lay on the couch, if my boys will let me!

TPBM didnt get enough sleep


----------



## LPBeier

I did until my leg flared up at 4 am and I think I have a touch of the flu.

TPBM should get lots of rest and drink plenty of fluids as they are not well either


----------



## suziquzie

i'm good. 

tpbm should stop taking extra hours!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

TPAM should stop talking about herself as TPBH! 

TPBM will do the right thing!


----------



## toni1948

You are right about the pie crust.  It's easier to buy Pillsbury.

   TPBM has chicken once a week.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do have chicken once a week, as well as pasta 2 times a week. 

TPBM has bread in the oven.


----------



## pdswife

nope... 

TPBM
is waiting for an important call


----------



## babetoo

she just called

tpbm hates waiting for anything.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do hate waiting but sometimes it is necessary.

TPBM likes all kinds of bread.


----------



## suziquzie

yes, a carb addict and proud of it! 

TPBM has to figure out dinner somehow at some point.


----------



## babetoo

already have decided on steak, mashed potatoes and fried okra left from last night. going to try to re-crisp it in oven. 

tpbm gets tired of deciding what's for dinner.


----------



## suziquzie

nah, just wish I had more options sometimes! 

TPBM has slippers on


----------



## LadyCook61

nope, barefoot.

TPBM has too much pepperoni.


----------



## suziquzie

no but I'd be happy to take some off your hands! 

TPBM needs to grocery shop!


----------



## LadyCook61

grocery shopping day is on Wednesdays. 

TPBM has  sylvester cat face slippers.


----------



## suziquzie

lol no, but legogirls has some clifford the big red dog slippers....
 

TPBM will probably lose the garden to frost tonight.


----------



## LadyCook61

my flower garden is already gone.  

TPBM wants a panini grill


----------



## suziquzie

ooo yes I do! top of the list! 

TPBM loves to bake.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope....already have one!

TPBE already wishes it were Friday!


----------



## suziquzie

NOOOOOOO!!!! Friday is my Monday!!!!! 

TPBM has a meeting tomorrow and is extremely nervous.


----------



## LadyCook61

only meeting I have is with the foot doctor, am getting my orthotics and not nervous at all.

TPBM is waiting for pepperoni bread to finish baking.


----------



## suziquzie

no bread baking.

TPBM has lots to do today.


----------



## LadyCook61

Only thing I have for today is to get my orthotics at the foot doctor  and food shopping.  

TPBM wishes to stay home.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im home......

TPBM is hungry but afraid to eat!!!


----------



## suziquzie

not afraid.... just tired of bread and cheese related EVERYTHING lately! 

TPBM has a new found love for saltines.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes! thank you suz! lol

TPBM needs to go food shopping too


----------



## suziquzie

yep, i was gonna today but ran outta time after the lawyer....

TPBM is somewhat relieved today.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im relieved for TPAM!

TPBM is wants to eat some chicken!


----------



## suziquzie

yep!!!! (how are you making yours, you didn't post yet!!!! ) 
 

TPBM is cheating on the mashed tatos with flakes cuz they got a lifetime supply for free from work.


----------



## GrantsKat

( I posted) lol, Im not sure if Im making mashed yet.....depends on how green around the gills I get!!

TPBM likes garlic mashed taters!


----------



## suziquzie

yes i do! good idea... maybe I'll doctor up my yucky fake potatoes with some roasted garlic.....

TPBM should be somewhere other than online right now but can't stop because its been so long!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! I have to go get my son from school!!

TPBM will excuse me!! see ya soon!


----------



## suziquzie

buh bye!!!!! 

TPBM is going away awhile also.


----------



## pdswife

I do want to take a nap...

TPBM
is happy that it's "day off" day!


----------



## suziquzie

yep!

TPBM doesn't have enough off days.


----------



## babetoo

all my days are off! lol

tpbm loves frank sintra


----------



## pdswife

nope!

TPBM
has a small headache


----------



## suziquzie

no, but my tummy's a little flippy floppy after the meeting w/ the lawyer.... 

TPBM is still waiting on that special lottery ticket to float thier way...


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't do lotteries. 
TPBM enjoys peanut butter cups.


----------



## suziquzie

yesireee!!! 

TPBM bites thier nails.


----------



## LadyCook61

umm yes I do  at times of stress.
TPBM is so sleepy.


----------



## suziquzie

no actually i'm quite antsy and should do some work.

TPBM isn;t sure what to start with.


----------



## LadyCook61

I do whatever needs to be done.

TPBM keeps forgetting items at the grocery store.


----------



## pdswife

even with a list....sigh

TPBM
wants a piece of my pie


----------



## elaine l

wants a piece of pie!  

TPBM is finally alone


----------



## babetoo

i am pretty much alone most of the time. i do enjoy my own company and rarely get bored. do what i like, when i like. it's really wonderful.

tpbm waants  ice cream on the pie


----------



## LadyCook61

Just had some ice cream but no pie. 
TPBM  likes rodeos.


----------



## suziquzie

only been to one.... but yes it was fun. 

TPBM had a frustrating evening.


----------



## LadyCook61

same old evening... nothing to watch on tv. 
TPBM should get to bed.


----------



## babetoo

probably should, probably won't

tpbm is right about t.v.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm right about everything!  (Not!)

TPBM is going to an interesting workshop tomorrow.

Barbara


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Nope!  No longer work!

TPBM is procrastinating on something important.....


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, I am.  

TPBM is wondering where this year has gone!

Barbara


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Make it where the past TEN have gone!!!

TPBM is up later than usual....


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, I typically go to bed around 5:30 a.m. (but want to get back on a more normal schedule--to bed by 2:00), but I am going to bed in about 30 minutes.

TPBM needs to do some laundry.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

yep. a couple loads to finish up. 

TPBM has to shop today.


----------



## LadyCook61

mIght go to a farmers market today, depends how I feel later, physically able that is.
TPBM has a backache.


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, just a few muscle spasms in my leg and I am doing great otherwise!

TPBM has had their coffee quota for the day


----------



## LadyCook61

I can drink some more coffee... it really doesn't affect me.  

TPBM had a delicious breakfast.


----------



## LPBeier

Just a protein shake, nothing like your frittata.

TPBM has big plans for the day


----------



## LadyCook61

no big plans.  maybe go to the library to get some books and return what I have.

TPBM  hates cold weather.


----------



## LPBeier

I actually like colder weather better than hot, but don't like it when it is cold and rainy or snowing.

TPBM likes to read


----------



## suziquzie

yep. just wish i could read grown-up books...

TPBM wants some quality time with thier sewing machine.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Yes....and my SERGER....both are brand new, still sitting in their boxes......... :-(

TPBM needs a new hair style.......


----------



## suziquzie

that never goes well for me...

TPBM is chilly.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Sure am.....and am hoping the bowl of chili I'm getting ready to eat will help warm me up!

TPBM has something to do but just doesn't want to get started on it just yet.........


----------



## suziquzie

nope. its my sunday. I dont wanna clean out the hutch. its too messy.

TPBM has too many junk drawers for thier own good.


----------



## pdswife

yes and it drives my hubby crazy!!

TPBM
has a good Swiss Steak recipe that they are willing to share with me


----------



## suziquzie

coming right up....

TPBM has a craving for swiss steak.


----------



## LadyCook61

Haven't had swiss steak in years , no craving tho.

TPBM has been on a mexican food kick lately.


----------



## babetoo

i love mexican food. 

tpbm does not like taco sauce that is blazing hot.


----------



## deelady

nope just like a little kick...very little!

TPBM has a rumbling tummy right now


----------



## babetoo

no, just threw a soyjoy bar in there

tpbm doesn't like most soy products.


----------



## suziquzie

soy sauce is good.....

TPBM has a pot of soup making them CRAZY!!


----------



## babetoo

no soup here.

tpbm watchrd the v.p. debate


----------



## suziquzie

I did. 

TPBM has a lot of catching up to do!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah kind of

TPBM started spring cleaning in the fall!


----------



## falcontook

lol yeah i have

TPBM loves to eat chicken fried steak


----------



## GrantsKat

love it!

TPBM enjoys watching sports


----------



## texasgirl

I do!! LOL Nascar and football only.

TPBM is eating a healthy dinner tonight.


----------



## pdswife

It depend on if we go out or not...

TPBM
loves to be pampered


----------



## suziquzie

actually... i'm wierd.... no..... feels selfishly wierd..... 

TPBM lost a bunch of garage crap today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont have a garage, lol

TPBM has to get some halloween costumes


----------



## deelady

no....we are going to skip costumes this year, why spend money when she's too young to notice! I will ggive out candy though!

tpbm often makes home made costumes


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't make any costumes.  

TPBM needs some coffee right now.


----------



## deelady

yes but I'm trying to go without today!! How did you guess??lol

tpbm needs to get a move on!


----------



## suziquzie

no, i need to stop moving awhile!

TPBM is pooped.


----------



## GrantsKat

haha Im getting there!

TPBM has been "stickered" by little people


----------



## suziquzie

no stickers.... I hid them.... haha

TPBM should do housework tonight but probably wont do much of anything!


----------



## GrantsKat

ugh no, I did enough already today!

TPBM needs the work hours to change ASAP


----------



## suziquzie

no I just need to stop telling them to call me if they need another person!!! 

TPBM is going to learn to say no this week!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol..."no" is a staple in this house!

TPBM misses being at home


----------



## suziquzie

yes and no. yes when i'm gone, no when they YELL!!!!

TPBM stained thier fingers w/ blueberries today.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope & I wish I had some, my oldest keeps asking for them!

TPBM made fancy paper airplanes today


----------



## suziquzie

nope. but i made a few mocha lattes! 

TPBM cant think up any dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

my boys had tunafish, hubbys working......I have no appetite right now

TPBM  has a 2 yr old giving much appreciated hugs!


----------



## suziquzie

nah, she's too busy playing "nintendogs" giving a fake dog a bath. 

TPBM has a few baths to give tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup.....the  count down begins soon!!

TPBM has a boy whos "too grown up for baths"!


----------



## suziquzie

i wish.... he'd take them if I let him.... (the 9 yr old) but he floods the bathroom just LOOKING at the tub.... 

TPBM would love to be done with diapers forever n ever n ever n ever......


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!!!!!!! 

TPBM needs to get some batteries


----------



## suziquzie

oh probably. something always needs some.....

TPBM is NOT motivated!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, but I dont need to be right now, just have to entertain the boys till bedtime(about 2-3 hours from now)

TPBM likes ice cream sundaes


----------



## suziquzie

yep, the more junk the better!!! 

TPBM needs to go on a date.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup...with the hubby!

TPBM has a date night


----------



## luvs

i've a date with my babe to eat roast beef here together!! not much of a date...

person below me like to windex thier windows.


----------



## suziquzie

i'd like it better for small people to not slime up the windows.

TPBM is going to serve pb&j for lack of a better idea.


----------



## babetoo

no not at all, really don't want to make anything. think i am getting another cold.

tpbm hates being sick.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do AND Im very concerned about why you keep getting sick babe!!!

TPBM has kids playing (making a mess) with playdoh!


----------



## suziquzie

lol, no not yet but ut was requested for after dinner... (i hope they forget)

TPBM would like to watch the news not cartoons.


----------



## luvs

not yet a Mommy....

person below me's Mum gave them leftover pie dough as thanksgiving play-doh to bake stuff with.


----------



## elaine l

Wish she did....it would be better than the pie crust that I make.

TPBM is wishing she had ice cream


----------



## pdswife

I have some but have to save it for dessert on Wed.

TPBM
has a few too many cookbooks


----------



## deelady

IMO can never have too many!

TPBM started a project they couldn't finish tonight!


----------



## suziquzie

nope, just little stuff like dishes and laundry and baths and...... 
whew!

TPBM is sneaking some ice cream before bed.


----------



## babetoo

maybe, had some ben and jerry's creme brulee this afternoon. it is to die for. 

tpbm does not like ice cream.


----------



## pdswife

I love it!

TPBM
is ready for a nice bath and then bed


----------



## suziquzie

how about a quick shower then work? 
 

TPBM would really rather stay home today.


----------



## pdswife

yes... but... I need printer ink and I need groceries

TPBM
needs to go to costco befor long


----------



## suziquzie

how can i do that when i cant stop working??

TPBM is a big SUCKER that cant say NO!!!


----------



## pdswife

I'm getting better ( at least where some people are concerned)

TPBM
must be taking a break


----------



## suziquzie

yep. with my baja enchilada soup. yummy.

TPBM is soon going on a bagel-free diet.


----------



## pdswife

When hunting season is over ( Paul takes them hunting and I get the leftovers!)

TPBM
is already worried about christmas


----------



## babetoo

certainly thinking  about it but not worried. bought first present last week. or at least the stuff to make it.

tpbm likes to wrap presents


----------



## luvs

well, i like to make them pretty with ribbons! 

person below me likes OPENING gifts!!!


----------



## pdswife

yeap! 

TPBM
is wondering what to do next


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. knit or clean.... i think my feet are choosing knit.... 

TPBM needs to grocery shop.


----------



## pdswife

Did it this morning... but I'm sure I forgot something

TPBM
would love to come cook dinner for me


----------



## luvs

well, if you cooked with me so we could chit-chat!

person below me likes morning meals better than dinner meals.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. not a morning eater. 

TPBM watched it rain all day.


----------



## elaine l

Nope...beautiful fall day

TPBM thinks she is going to get jury duty because she read VB's thread


----------



## pdswife

That would just be my luck!

TPBM
is wondering why summer is three months long and winter seems to last forever


----------



## elaine l

I wonder that all the time!  

TPBM is going to watch the debates tonight


----------



## LadyCook61

not me. 
TPBM rather read a book


----------



## suziquzie

tonight i think i'd rather sleep. 

TPBM should do dishes, dont wanna.


----------



## m00nwater

Well, I hate doing dishes, but they are done. I really should do them more often; I leave them for the other half usually!

TPBM is an artist


----------



## pdswife

nope....
TPBM
has places to go and things to do


----------



## babetoo

i sure do, but will have to wait. a free check-up of my heating system is in progress. 

tpbm tries to save on fuel for heater.


----------



## suziquzie

yep. got lotsa sweaters and blankets.... cooking helps too. 

TPBM got nowhere on a project this morning.


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> yep. got lotsa sweaters and blankets.... cooking helps too.
> 
> TPBM got nowhere on a project this morning.


 
sure did not get it taken care of. young man said that what he could do for free wouldn't help. oh well, got 26 energy saving light bulbs. lol

tpbm should be sewing


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't sewn anything in a long time.

TPBM has a tummyache.


----------



## babetoo

just finished dinner, so i hope not.

tpbm is very tired tonight.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I am very tired, really should go to bed. 

TPBM hopes tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## suziquzie

well, tomorrow I'm off.... today is yesterdays tomorrow.... i gotta work. 
either way it should be ok. 

TPBM wont bother with making coffee this morning.


----------



## LadyCook61

I set the coffeemaker up before bed, coffee was ready when I got up this morning.

TPBM is feeling down.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea, have this darn cold that wont go away

TPBM wishes the weather was cooler


----------



## LadyCook61

you can have my cooler weather for your warm weather .  

TPBM needs more energy.


----------



## GrantsKat

more energy & sleep!

TPBM has a headache


----------



## LadyCook61

same old thing, sinus and allergy headache.  
TPBM needs more rest.


----------



## GrantsKat

it would be nice, but my sons are crazy this morning!!

TPBM is glad they have no little kids running around!


----------



## LadyCook61

Got that right .    I will have my 11 yr. old grandson Monday-Thurs. tho he will be in school 9 am - 3pm , tho the bus drops him off around 4 30 at his house, so I will have to pick him up there to bring him back to my house, only 6 miles away.  

TPBM wants to go out to take pics of the colorful trees.


----------



## GrantsKat

all the trees here are green, they never change colors! stinks!

TPBM will have fun babysitting next week!


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't think he would want me to say I am babysitting him   * grin*  He rather I am watching over him .  

TPBM baked some rolls this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, I havent attempted rolls yet

TPBM is making dinner in the crockpot


----------



## LadyCook61

not today, leftovers for supper.

TPBM just had lunch early.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, no appetite right now

TPBM needs to go to the store


----------



## suziquzie

no kidding

TPBM has been MIA on my days off!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol sorry, been not feeling great lately

TPBM can send me some of those yummy bagels!


----------



## pdswife

I would if I had any yummy ones.. mine are just plain store bought ones.

TPBM
was speaking to some one else when she asked for bagels


----------



## GrantsKat

I was but I think shes out of the closet now !!!!!!!lol

TPBM makes sushi


----------



## pdswife

I try!!!

TPBM wants to join Paulie and I for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to, but my kids would drive you crazy!

TPBM likes venison


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't like venison.  

TPBM likes to walk on the beach.


----------



## GrantsKat

I love the beach all year round!

TPBM takes lots of pictures


----------



## LadyCook61

I do sometimes, haven't been taking much at all lately. 
TPBM would like to go on an African Photo Safari


----------



## GrantsKat

that sounds like fun!

TPBM smokes too much


----------



## pdswife

Nope...I've never had a cig.

TPBM
wants..no NEEDs to try something new


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do!

TPBM has some suggestions for me


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't smoke or drink alcohol.


----------



## pdswife

Yes, you should take a water color class or a pottery class or a poetry class.

TPBM
Knows that those are things I really should do too


----------



## LadyCook61

we all should do something new. 

TPBM likes to do oil painting.


----------



## pdswife

I've got no talent....sigh

TPBM
has to call Goodwill soon and make another donation


----------



## LadyCook61

We drop off old clothing at the goodwill or salvation army box.
TPBM needs to have a yard sale .


----------



## GrantsKat

that is a good idea.....too bad Im such a pack rat!

TPBM doesnt have much "junk"


----------



## pdswife

I have less than anyone I know... but I still have too much clutter and I want it GONE!

TPBM
always needs a place to call her own


----------



## GrantsKat

it seems my boys find me wherever I go!

TPBM  has a lot of cleaning to do


----------



## pdswife

yes... and in just a few minutes I know I'll get motivated to get started....I think... maybe...perhaps...

TPBM
is thinking about a new job


----------



## GrantsKat

Id rather just get paid to be a mom lol

TPBM is getting another headache!


----------



## pdswife

no..after three days my head is finally feeling fine

TPBM
really should not be on the computer


----------



## babetoo

you pegged me exactly. i should be baking pie and bread for bday dinner tomorrow night.

tpbm has more self discipline than i do


----------



## suziquzie

not a bit. 

TPBM has sleepy feet.


----------



## luvs

huh-uh, thank goodness! 

person below me eats sugar fer hiccups.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. drink water upside-down. 

TPBM is thinking about a run to the liqour store.


----------



## LadyCook61

no way lol
TPBM is watching Charlie Chaplin movies


----------



## babetoo

not tonight

tpbm likes old black and white movies


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do like my B&W movies.   

TPBM has swollen feet.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. just a little achy. 

TPBM has lots of errands today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I need to get diapers, but have to wait for the electric & insurance companies to come first

TPBM is nervous about the dark clouds moving in


----------



## LadyCook61

no dark clouds here , sunny and cloudless.

TPBM ate lunch already.


----------



## pdswife

Haven't even made breakfast....

TPBM
Has a few phone calls to make


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't do phones , since I am deaf.  

TPBM can see colorful trees from the window.


----------



## pdswife

Mine are still green...   for awhile anyway

TPBM
very much needs to clean her desk


----------



## GrantsKat

nope I finally did it a few days ago!!

TPBM likes the snow


----------



## pdswife

only if it's in the mountains... hate it at home!!!!!!

TPBM
has beautiful hair


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have beautiful hair , salt and pepper  

TPBM likes birdwatching.


----------



## babetoo

nope

tpbm has bird feeders in their yard.


----------



## LadyCook61

sure do... 
TPBM likes animals of all kinds


----------



## luvs

love animals.

person below me owns a pet.


----------



## LadyCook61

5 cats and 1 dog..  

TPBM hates animal abusers !!


----------



## deelady

I hate any abusers!

TPBM is tired but fighting it!


----------



## LadyCook61

I agree with TPAM about any abusers.

TPBM has a bad sinus headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

I did earlier, but took advil

TPBM has to mop & do laundry soon


----------



## LadyCook61

not really.  

TPBM has apple dessert baking in the oven.


----------



## GrantsKat

no baking today

TPBM will have company this week


----------



## suziquzie

yup. i wish i had an extra day. 

TPBM has lots to do in a little time.


----------



## pdswife

I have too much time... and lots to do... I just keep putting it all off.

TPBM
has a good view of the trees outside the window


----------



## suziquzie

yep. wanna pic? 

TPBM is waiting for a BIG RV to come back to it's parking spot.


----------



## pdswife

Yes, I want a photo.. no I"m not waiting for an RV 

TPBM
is hoping the house across the street doesn't have a sold sign on it for a very long time


----------



## suziquzie

not across..... but the one next door could get one.... and have nice people to hang out with.... 

TPBM should buy a new house in the middle of nowhere minnesota!


----------



## LadyCook61

no thanks. I like living in Pennsylvania 

TPBM has some tree pics just taken.


----------



## suziquzie

no the silly RV just showed up. 

TPBM is happy with life more than they let on.


----------



## pdswife

I thought I was pretty clear about how happy I was.. but if not 
I LOVE LIFE AND I LOVE HUBBY!!!!

TPBM
thinks that we would have a great time at the bar in Mexico


----------



## suziquzie

or any bar anywhere!

TPBM is gonna skip dinner for themsleves and feed the rest.


----------



## pdswife

are you kidding... I've been waiting for dinner all dang day

TPBM
Treats everyone better than she treats herself


----------



## suziquzie

I don't think so.... really.

TPBM is having an unusually warm fall day.


----------



## pdswife

naw...it's chilly and gray

TPBM
will have to play alone while I cook my hubby some dinner


----------



## suziquzie

bummer. 

TPBM knows I have to go anyway because StepFIL is having car trouble and I have to wake up DH to help him.


----------



## babetoo

sorry i missed you suz.

tpbm should go to bed. feels lousy


----------



## suziquzie

not lousy, just beat, been up since 3 am.... getting cross-eyed. 

TPBM has lots to do tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61

I will have my 11 and half yr. old grandson on Monday - Thurs. while his dad and step mother go away for those days.  No school on Monday (holiday) but will be taking grandson to school tues, wed and thurs and picking him up.  

TPBM is tired already.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, and I've only been up an hour and a half!!

TPBM is feeling pressure.....


----------



## GrantsKat

not really(dont sweat it suzi, lunch will be great, Im sure!)

TPBM is having trouble getting motivated this morning


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, to go back to the sandwich cart.....

TPBM has a full tummy.


----------



## pdswife

full of coffee

TPBM
is dreading tomorrow!!!


----------



## babetoo

yes, i am. i hate to go to doc. 

tpbm hopes they don't catch a cold


----------



## suziquzie

colds are bad!!

TPBM has so much to do they dont know where to start!


----------



## elaine l

Just about finished all they had to do and more!

TPBM is watching the baseball game.


----------



## suziquzie

nope, SpongeBob.

TPBM went to the grocery store today.


----------



## pdswife

nope, didn't leave the house

TPBM
has company coming and is nervous, even though they shouldn't be


----------



## suziquzie

not about the company really, just not happy with the state of my yucky neglected house lately. 

TPBM still can't find it.....


----------



## pdswife

no..but then again I haven't stood up since I quit looking last time.   I need a computer that I can wear on my wrist.  lololol

TPBM
needs a cup of tea or some other warm cuppa something


----------



## suziquzie

nah, still working on the bottle of red wine. had a latte on my way home from work.  

TPBM loves hot cider.


----------



## pdswife

That does sound good!
I wonder if I have any of those little packets left from last year...would they still be good if I did??

TPBM
wants to buy a new blanket for snuggling on the sofa this winter


----------



## suziquzie

no I wanna buy some really cool expensive llama yarn i found and make one!

TPBM has muffin batter in thier hair and just realized they went to the store like that.....


----------



## pdswife

lol... no...but I did wear two different black boots to costco once... duh.  I couldn't figure out why I kept tripping over my own feet. ( stupid, dumb idiot!!!!!)

TPBM
doesn't like the beeping sound the microwave makes


----------



## suziquzie

mines really quiet I cant hear it in here half the time. 

TPBM should be scrubbing a toilet right now.


----------



## pdswife

I did two toilets this morning..the 3rd one is upstairs and nobody uses it for months at a time and I 'forget' to clean it until I have to.

TPBM
will have to mail me some cider because she put the idea of wanting it in my head and I don't have any.


----------



## suziquzie

oops sorry.... wait... you live in the apple growing state and you cant get cider?!?!?!

TPBM would like to have my favorite cider recipe for the crock pot.


----------



## pdswife

have I ever turned down a recipe?

TPBM
can see the negitive side coming out of me in the answer a question game


----------



## suziquzie

see no evil, hear no evil.....  

TPBM knows who understands thier mother issues and who doesn't.....


----------



## pdswife

yep, oh yep!! ( but in that case did you know it was a daddy issue)

TPBM
is ready for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

no, just put the bacon in the oven. (makin it the lazy way!) 

TPBM is accepting help from someone not so talented to make dinner.


----------



## pdswife

I would if anyone would show up and offer...

TPBM
is making bacon in a way that I've never tried


----------



## suziquzie

I've only done it once before and I can't remember what happened.... 

TPBM is HONGRY!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

no but I want some cider... I'm about to go through the hunting stuff.... lol!

TPBM
is thankful that she has friends that will send her recipes everytime she begs


----------



## suziquzie

i heard no begging....  but yes.  

TPBM will excuse me for dinner....


----------



## pdswife

I will..I have...it's done!  BYE!!


----------



## GrantsKat

hope dinner was yummy!!

TPBM is sleepy


----------



## suziquzie

nope wide awake, started making corn chowder at 5:30 am!!!

TPBM thinks thats whacko!!


----------



## GrantsKat

not at all...... I wish I was that motivated in the mornings!!

TPBM will be very busy today


----------



## LadyCook61

not really busy, just have to take grandson to school and pick him after school.

TPBM wishes to wake up painfree.


----------



## goboenomo

That, and I wish I could eat when I wake up too.

TPBM just woke up


----------



## LadyCook61

been up since 7:30.

TPBM needs to relax


----------



## GrantsKat

no, I need to clean!

TPBM is allergic to a certain food


----------



## LadyCook61

not really, allergic to dust, pollen etc.

TPBM  hates cleaning.


----------



## GrantsKat

I wouldnt mind it so much if things would stay clean longer than 5 minutes lol

TPBM has a fireplace


----------



## pdswife

I have a nice gas one.

TPBM
has an ipod but wants a zune


----------



## suziquzie

I'd take either, not picky. 

TPBM took a little nap.


----------



## LadyCook61

no nap today. 

TPBM just had dinner.


----------



## suziquzie

No, still full from lunch. 

TPBM thought it was supposed to be sunny ALL day!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, its never sunny all day here

TPBM is done entertaining company


----------



## suziquzie

yup. they left about 1:30. then I passed out.  

TPBM already made dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, I put it off till tomorrow since hubby will be home during the day...I'll make an early dinner

TPBM needs a strong drink tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I'm finishing off a bottle of wine.... I dunno yet.  

TPBM has been having a good week so far.


----------



## GrantsKat

its ok, hubby is working doubles all week except for tomorrow which is our anniversary..so gotta find a closet to stuff the boys in for a few LOL

TPBM still has a garden


----------



## suziquzie

nope, some of it froze, some got eaten by something... got flowers trying to limp along tho...

TPBM needs a good sitter!


----------



## GrantsKat

yup...are you volunteering = )

TPBM is going to relax tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

nope. tomorrow is Nathan's turn at the dr, jake's parent teacher conference, hopefully time for walmart in between. thursday maybe... just maybe.. 

TPBM knows I would volunteer in a NY minute!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(your gonna wear yourself out at this pace!!!)thank you!!

TPBM is having a halloween party


----------



## suziquzie

nah, just trick or treating.

TPBM still needs to get costumes for the munchkins.


----------



## elaine l

sorry to get in your game but no munchkins to  buy for.


TPBM buys lots of treats for Halloween


----------



## suziquzie

no we just eat them all, no trick or treaters! 
(dont say sorry its eveyones game!) 

TPBM is really sleepy.


----------



## GrantsKat

tired but awake!

TPBM eats all the halloween candy


----------



## elaine l

Always sleepy these days.....may be getting too old to stay awake!

TPBM loves to make jack o'lanterns


----------



## suziquzie

nah, just all the chocolate ones!!!!!! 

TPBM is wondering why the littlest one is still asleep.....


----------



## GrantsKat

uh-oh....no thank goodness, that would mean a very late night for me!!!

TPBM is getting hungry!


----------



## elaine l

Already had dinner.

TPBM wants to call someone


----------



## pdswife

yes, do you have some cookies for me?

TPBM
has a collection she has yet to tell me about


----------



## suziquzie

no, i hate using the phone, gets too noisy and crazy in here. legogirl has to talk to everyone too... 

TPBM thinks legogirl needs a new name.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I like the name legogirl but think her first boyfriend will think it's quite funny!

TPBM
will just DIE when I tell her the FULL story about the MEXICO trip!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

try me!!!

TPBM is gonna go get legogirl now.


----------



## pdswife

(Suzi, this is when I really wish you had instant messaging)

I've invited my mother to come with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM
would love to get legogirl but
she's too far away


----------



## GrantsKat

me too

TPBM feels out of the loop


----------



## pdswife

no..but I am a little confused at the moment...
I hope you weren't speaking about yourself Kathe!!  

TPBM
has to go get a cuppa tea


----------



## suziquzie

I do have IM silly!!!! 
AIM
suzi654369

no tea

TPBM let a kid make dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

no tea for me....I only drink it when I have a sore throat ( I was speaking of myself, but its no big deal = ) )

TPBM has a wonderful vacation planned


----------



## elaine l

Needs a vacation!!!!  

TPBM wants it to be warm and sunny tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. I do. 

TPBM is going to try not to take another nap this evening!


----------



## pdswife

I do want it to be warm and sunny!

TPBM
needs a vacation and has one planned


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> I do have IM silly!!!!
> AIM
> suzi654369
> 
> no tea
> 
> TPBM let a kid make dinner.


 

but... oh sadness... I don't have AIM...boo hooo....


----------



## suziquzie

so get it!!!!


----------



## pdswife

and down load something with out "Mr. Microsofts" prior Permission!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought you liked having me alive and healthy!!!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL whoops! 
ok... 
back to the game before we upset folks.... 

I need a vacation, ai'nt gettin' one...

TPBM is really really not hungry.


----------



## pdswife

Nope nope I'm not...

TPBM
had a great day and is ready for tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

i suppose so. I get to shop a little.  

TPBM needs to win the lottery, like today.


----------



## pdswife

The winning ticket is in Paul's pocket
we're just waiting for them to call out our numbers

TPBM
has her list all made for tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

nope, gotta check with the checkbook nazi to see how big my list can be. 
 

TPBM isn't sure what to do with all the time off.


----------



## pdswife

Do you know..the time fills it's self up.... 

TPBM
could give my husband a lesson on organizing his electronic doodads


----------



## suziquzie

how, i cant organize my socks!!!!

TPBM is giving in to the begging for ice cream.


----------



## pdswife

I would if there was any one begging for it.

TPBM
is worried ( Like I am) that we scared Kathe away again....


----------



## suziquzie

honest i SWEAR i was just going to say the same thing for my question. 

TPBM wonders how they can get so chatty with someone they never met!!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's because we miss adult conversation or because we really understand each other and that if we lived closer we would really be friends??

Now about Kathe...where is she and how can we get her to join us???


----------



## suziquzie

should we yell??? 
1...2...3....

HEY KATHE!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lolol there ya go...making me laugh again.

TPBM
Makes me laugh and giggle 
and that's just nice!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

so good to know!!! i cant make tj giggle lately.  

TPBM thinks his smile will return when the $$ stress takes a hike.


----------



## pdswife

Maybe he and Paul should get together and talk $$ while we drink away our pain?

TPBM
Knows that booze doesn't hold the answers but sure doesn't
mind searching the bottle once in awhile


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, probably good we're not neighbors with a liqour store at the end of the road!!!! 
lotsa extra calories in them nice bottles! 

TPBM doesn't even care whats in the bottle on the really crappy days!


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah I do.  I'm a very picky drunk.  If I don't like it.  I won't drink it.

TPBM
Doesn't really think I drink as much as I talk about drinking


----------



## suziquzie

i hope i dont drink as much as i talk about it! (probably do sometimes)

TPBM doesn't drink martinis.


----------



## pdswife

are they sweet and fruity ???

TPBM
knows that THIS TOO SHALL PASS and TOMORROW IS ANOTHER DAY


----------



## suziquzie

most days i do...

TBPM changed thier avatar while i was dealing with "MOM i got too much soap on my hands for washing my feet!"


----------



## pdswife

Yes... I did!  That's me in Mexico

TPBM has adventures with children everyday!!!


----------



## suziquzie

you better believe it!

TPBM is outta coffee and drinking tea instead.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I just bought coffee yesturday!

TPBM needs some breakfast


----------



## Saphellae

Yeah I do.. but wouldn't you beleive that I am spending the time before work here instead of eating? lol

TPBM wants to go back to bed.


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do want to go back to bed.

TPBM hasn't had coffee yet.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. gonna stop at starbucks on the way to the dr. and cheat! 
 

TPBM is cold.


----------



## GrantsKat

not at all....just put the a/c on : (

TPBM should be doing something else


----------



## suziquzie

nope, just killin' time. 

TPBM is having some quality time w/ DH today!


----------



## GrantsKat

yup we just finished a late breakfast! 

TPBM thinks I have a good excuse to do nothing all day!!


----------



## suziquzie

fer sure!!!

TPBM gets excited to go somewhere with only 1 kid, even to the dr!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah its almost like gettting extra cherries on my sundae!!

TPBM does not like dr visits


----------



## suziquzie

i dont mind.... thiers...  

TPBM has a dr appt themselves soon.


----------



## GrantsKat

I need to make one for sure

TPBM is having leftovers for dinner tonite


----------



## suziquzie

I dunno, thought I may freeze the rest of the soup for my MIL, her DH is outta town all week...

TPBM likes spicy food.


----------



## GrantsKat

love spicy food....my stomachs not so crazy about it though!

TPBM s making halloween costumes this year


----------



## pdswife

Nope... I haven't had to do that for many many moons!!

TPBM
Is getting hubby ready for work


----------



## LadyCook61

wish hubby was going to work.

TPBM is so tired today.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im tired, but in a good mood!

TPBM should rest some more


----------



## LadyCook61

I always need to rest more.  

TPBM has a sunny warm day .


----------



## pdswife

well... at least it's not rainy!!! 

TPBM
still 
doesn't have dinner planned


----------



## suziquzie

yep, I planned it while I was at walmart and bought a pkg of taco seasoning!!! 

TPBM had a good morning.


----------



## pdswife

fight with Paul...fight with David... fight with vacuumm cleaner.. 
no..not good...

Tonight will be better for TPBM


----------



## suziquzie

oh no!!!! want a margarita??
I sure hope so!

TPBM wishes they had a sister sometimes.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have 4 sisters, but only talk to one of them....or should I say only one talks to me!!

TPBM is a very good friend


----------



## suziquzie

I sure hope so... but I wonder because I don't seem to have many.... maybe I should leave the house once in awhile. 

TPBM is adding new pics to thier profile.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have one I want to add

TPBM does not like getting thier picture taken


----------



## suziquzie

No, I always look so stupid!!!! 

TPBM photograhs alot better than I do!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

ummm no way!!! I hate having my pic taken

TPBM is craving pizza!


----------



## suziquzie

i was hungry... til I made the martini....
just had pizza friday. I want mexican

TPBM does not enjoy being in an uninspired cooking rut!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

well I don't have those uninspired ruts too often.   ;-)
TPBM just had lasagna.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I dont & I dont like how my dinner turned out either!!!

TPBM is enjoying a drink or two!


----------



## suziquzie

yes i am. 

TPBM is wondering where Trish went to now!


----------



## pdswife

here I am!  Here I am!!

TPMB thinks that even though it's only 2:17
it's not to early for an adult drink


----------



## suziquzie

what time do you think I started?? 

TPBM thinks there are a few of us that should get together... or maybe not...


----------



## pdswife

2:17??


----------



## suziquzie

ok no it was 3. but it was 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## pdswife

Is TPAM in the wrong thread??
lol. Are we going to make people mad again??

TPBM
is tired and needs a nap


----------



## suziquzie

nope i should make those tacos.... but its that time of day where the rut kicks in.... got energy, dont know what to do with it. 

TPBM thinks I had too many already!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

no..I think you need two more ( doubles)

TPBM
wants a puppy


----------



## suziquzie

NO I DO NOT!
until legogirl is in school anyway. Too much work. But then I want a German Shepard.

TPBM wants a little dog.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do but I want to move to Mexico even more and I can't have both...

TPBM
thinks I'm just a little bit crazy for letting my mother come to Mexico with me?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe it will be a whole new beginning? 

TPBM is brave to do what she did.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. my son asked "well, since you both have lots of time why don't you DRIVE down!!!!"  lololol.

TPBM
will come with us and help  smooth the waters???


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to!!!

TPBM can get testy about certain subjects!


----------



## pdswife

lol, I didn't realize that side of my came across so well.  I should get better at hiding it.

TPBM
needs to redo her address book


----------



## suziquzie

I'm tired of re-doing it and I dont anymore. I have a page or 3 of a couple certain people....... 

TPBM thinks they should not drink and post.


----------



## pdswife

water doesn't bother my posting too much.  lol... suzi, did you get yourself in trouble???


TPBM
is wondering why I can't make up my mind.....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I was talking about ME being testy!! and no my address book is good for now


TPBM shouldnt hide things from friends!


----------



## GrantsKat

ugh here we go with my slow a** puter!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. my life is an open email.

TPBM
likes to gossip just a little too much


----------



## GrantsKat

lol it depends on how JUICY the gossip is!!

TPBM will excuse me as it is quiet time for my boys--at least I can hope lol


----------



## pdswife

bye!!  See ya tomorrow!!!

TPBM
is reading a pm


----------



## suziquzie

how about a few text messages? 

TPBM should be in bed.


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, I should be, but we are getting ready to watch another movie!

TPBM is trying to figure out where this week went!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

it's not over yet is it? say it ain't so!

TPBM has an upset tummy this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, just tired as usual!

TPBM is cold this morning!


----------



## LadyCook61

It is a little chilly .
TPBM  is not hungry this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im very hingry, but I dont know for what!

TPBM has a lot planned for today


----------



## LadyCook61

Got nothing planned.  Son and his wife are suppose to pick up my grandson today from my house.  
TPBM has tried hot air ballooning.


----------



## pdswife

Not yet but both Paul and I want to try it so we will some day.  Dreams do come true.

TPBM
has a full and fun day planned


----------



## GrantsKat

full yes, but not so much fun......cleaning AGAIN! lol

TPBM is having a better morning today


----------



## pdswife

I am I am I am said Sam I am.

TPBM
should take the day off from cleaning and do something fun with the boys!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do that so many times already, thats why I have so much cleaning to do lol

TPBM likes to ski


----------



## pdswife

NO!  I tried it once and ran smack into one of the poles that hold up the ski lifts.  Can you say OUCH!!!!!????  I like sitting in the lodge with a (few) hot chocolate and kaluha and watching.

TPBM wants to teach her boys every thing there is to know and then one or two
more things


----------



## GrantsKat

(yikes, that had to hurt) I try to teach them as much as I can...they are like sponges!

TPBM needs a new coffeemaker


----------



## pdswife

No..not really.  The timer on ours is broken but the the rest of it works fine. ( the timer never did work..but I was to lazy to return it)

TPBM couldn't make it through their day with out 2 cups (no MORE) of coffee


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh I NEED my caffeine fix in the morning for sure!

TPBM has a vaction planned very soon


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do. And I really wish two people were coming with me!!! YOU know who!!!

TPBM
would like to walk to the kitchen with out walking over a toy truck


----------



## GrantsKat

(I went to Cancun once years ago, loved the beach!) I'd like to walk anywhere in the house with out walking on some kind of toy! lol

TPBM doesnt like sports


----------



## pdswife

no..no.. I don't.  Isn't it cool that I married a non-sports loving kind of guy!!

TPBM
would love an hour of quiet time


----------



## GrantsKat

yea lol I cant remember the last time I was able to sit & read a book!! Guess I'll have to wait till they are ALL in school

TPBM is still job hunting


----------



## pdswife

YES. For some reason...no ones calling me back... and since hubby now wants me to get a job, this is a bad thing!!!!

TPBM
needs a new puter! BADLY!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(sorry!) I do, I do, I do!!! This one keeps crashing!!! of course it is 8 years old! lol

TPBM has computer problems as well


----------



## suziquzie

not too many, knock on wood...

TPBM chilled out just a little too much this morning.


----------



## pdswife

That's what I'm doing!!

TPBM
is going to explain the whole clown problem to me soon


----------



## suziquzie

no problem, just not right! 

TPBM doesn't like to watch disturbing movies.


----------



## LadyCook61

Hate horror and disturbing movies.
TPBM likes calm movies


----------



## pdswife

I like all diff. kinds. It depends on the mood I'm in.

TPMB wishes that everyone could win a million dollars


----------



## suziquzie

most certainly! 

TPBM thinks I should go to WalMart again today for black and orange yarn so i can crochet a candy corn and spider to go with the ghost I made this morning.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.  And then I think you should post some photos of them so we can all be proud of you!

TPBM
is much more creative than I


----------



## GrantsKat

TAKE A PIC OF THE GHOST PLEASE LOL .....oh and yes you should!

TPBM is very talented


----------



## pdswife

I'm sure I am... I just haven't found the talent yet... and I'd better hurry up!

TPBM
loves to giggle at photos of her hubby when he was small


----------



## suziquzie

OMG I should show you the pic of TJ from high school... looked like a rockstar... thats why I fell for him... all that long perfectly featherd back hair..... hmmmmm....

TPBM still wants to see the Ghost even if it's not done.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes & the rock star hubby!!!

TPBM was a rebellious teenager


----------



## pdswife

hard to do that when mom lets you do anything you want....sigh

TPBM
would like to do somethings in life all over again


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah a 13 yr relationship with a major LOSER!!!

TPBM would rather make the future better, then dwell on the past


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah, a little. Not as bad as others!!
(Cant find the hair pic...  I'll keep lookin') 

TPBM drank alot of coffee this morning and can't sit anymore!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

that is soooo cute! I want one lol!!
only 2 cups of coffee for me today

TPBM drinks too much coffee


----------



## pdswife

I'm trying to cut down... NONE yesterday and only 1.5 cups today!!!

TPBM 
made a cute ghost!!!


----------



## suziquzie

thanks! heres what its supposed to look like.... and the others when i'm done. 
Table decoration - Crochetville Forum

TPBM is really really hungry.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not, dont feel well AGAIN!! (I wish I could crochet like that, it always winds up crooked!)

TPBM can knit


----------



## suziquzie

yep. I like knitting for wearing stuff and crochet for decorations.  

TPBM wants to learn to quilt but her DH does not care for her to learn because he thinks it will make her act "old".


----------



## GrantsKat

oh just do it......if only my sewing machine was fixed...we could have a quilting party!

TPBM has dinner figured out already


----------



## pdswife

Paul wants hamburgers.  I'm having steam cabbage.

TPMB
should make those candy corns!!!  I want one!!!  I will pay for one!! so cute!!!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL ok I'll make ya some and send 'em. You too Kathe....I'll go to wallyworld after work tomorrow.... That'll be fun!!!

TPBM has gotten stuff in the mail from people here at DC before.


----------



## pdswife

I did get the traveling apron!  But I had to send it on it's way.

TPBM will let me pay for the yarn!


----------



## suziquzie

nope i will not.  

TPBM won't mind waiting a week or so....


----------



## pdswife

No.. I expect it in the mail box when I return from the eye dr today! lol!!

TPBM
is very nice and sweet!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not, but suzi is!! : )

TPBM had a good laugh just now


----------



## suziquzie

awww shucks, if you say so... my kids think i'm evil.
(making them take a break for a few weeks from video games) 

TPBM should be doing something else right now.


----------



## pdswife

you guys always make me laugh!
and yes you are nice and sweet!

TPBM
had better tell me to get ready to go!!!


----------



## suziquzie

dont wanna miss those crabby old ladies and thier samples!! 

TPBM is not very motivated today.


----------



## pdswife

I really want to go to the eye dr!!  But, not to costco or safeway!

TPBM
forgot to charge the cell phone last night and is feel silly right now.


----------



## suziquzie

i didnt charge it but i didnt need to either.... i got NOTHIN TO DO TODAY!!!  

TPBM is getting rid of 2 boys for 2 1/2 days tomorrow.


----------



## GrantsKat

oh thanks youre gonna take them for me?? LOL

TPBM is being conned into getting ice cream


----------



## suziquzie

nope. i'm not getting dressed today for NOTHIN!!! 

TPBM has to do laundry now so there's clothes to pack..


----------



## GrantsKat

did my laundry already, but looks like we are gonna get a cup of swirl ice cream down the road!!!

TPBM likes soft serve ice cream better


----------



## suziquzie

chocolate please....  

TBPM wouldnt be buyin' no cold ice cream if they lived here today!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....its 85 here

TPBM will have soup instead of ice cream


----------



## suziquzie

lol that so funny... i just finished a bowl.... you spyin again???

TPBM has sore hands today!


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol...just a fly on the wall...)
yeah I have a callous on each hand where my rings are

TPBM has a low tolerance for pain


----------



## suziquzie

depends on the pain i guess.... i'm a wimp but mom's gotta work no matter what don't they....  

TPBM chews her nails too much.


----------



## GrantsKat

that is one habit that I dont have!

TPBM has many bad habits


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. like sittin' on my butt all day today.... 

TPBM regrets days like that after awhile of it.


----------



## GrantsKat

(but didnt you crochet a really cute ghost??? besides you need a day to relax!!)
Yeah I always feel bad if I dont accomplish something!

TPBM is way too hard on herself!


----------



## suziquzie

probably...... thats my job!!

TPBM is proud of me for actually going outside just now!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol..did anybody see you???

TPBM is mad  that the kids broke something again!


----------



## suziquzie

oh no! now what??? 

TPBM wants me to send them a couple candy corn dudes when i make 'em.


----------



## GrantsKat

(the gate on the front deck!)
I would LOVE them...but you have to let me send you some money! = )

TPBM has given me a good idea for gifts this year!


----------



## suziquzie

I hope so! 
Check out here... bunches and bunches of free patterns for us poor folk. 
Crochet Pattern Central - Free, Online Crochet Pattern Link Directory - Beginner Crochet Instructions - Crochet Tips, Tricks, Testimonials and More!
(and NO I will not accept $$ for them!) 

TPBM can tell I'm all re-excited about crafting again!


----------



## GrantsKat

(thank you, I'll check it out, I have so much yarn and needles which were my moms, now I can put them to use like she did!)
yes and you have gotten me excited too!!! Yay!!

TPBM should be cooking something


----------



## suziquzie

It's only 4... but at my rate today... yeah I should start the hamburger browning at least..... before I talk myself out of it! 

TPBM isn't cooking tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, theres a bunch of leftovers....or grilled cheese ; )

TPBM had a little hangover this morning!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!! yup. oops. too much fun in the chat room i guess!! 

TPBM is not having a drink tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope...well at least not yet! lol

TPBM is often misunderstood


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, my mouth and brain have a disconnect somewhere..... things come out backwards or something! 

TPBM is totally regretting the lazy right now.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah with a sink full of dishes & vaccuming to be done!!

TPBM has kids with masks & caps being superheroes right now


----------



## suziquzie

no, worse. sitting on my couch being potatoes munching on coco krispies. 
hmmmm.... lazy bums..... where'd they learn that from! 

TPBM is not ready at all for Halloween.


----------



## GrantsKat

not at all!

TPBM hears monster jam on the tv


----------



## suziquzie

no they seem to have tv a.d.d. right now. It was Tarzan the movie, now some wierd gingerbread lookin' dude rockin out on a skateboard....

TPBM has a favorite Disney movie.


----------



## GrantsKat

wow, I like so many of them lol

TPBM has a lot of motorcycles driving by today!


----------



## suziquzie

not today but the weekends we get alot in fall with the leaves changing. 

TPBM will not let DH get a motorcycle when they can.


----------



## GrantsKat

he doesnt seem to want one anymore!

TPBM is younger than her hubby


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I am, ten years younger  
TPBM has siblings.


----------



## suziquzie

Nope I'm the old lady... lol by 2 months.... 

TPBM knew hubby a long time b4 they got married.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol..ok I have one brother from both parents & 4 half sisters & one half brother.......suzi I knew my hubby 3 months before we got married lol

TPBM didnt meet thier spouse online


----------



## suziquzie

nope. in high school.... with the hair... looke dlike mark slaughter... yum... 

TPBM knows what I mean!


----------



## GrantsKat

omg slaughter??? yup I KNOW what you mean!!! hubby had long hair when we met also!

TPBM wishes hubbys hair was a little longer now


----------



## suziquzie

no i think it would look stupid now.... hair got buzzed off and 75 lbs showed up... 

TPBM worries about DH's health.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but hes gotten a good bill of health so far

TPBM will excuse me, since its 6 & I have sooo much to do!!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, i should too. just started the 'burger.

TPBM will have a good weekend if we dont talk again!


----------



## pdswife

yes, I'm going bear hunting... or I shoud I say.. I'm going "watching hubby as he bear hunts???


TPBM
has to work tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. but i got my 3 days and i want to go now. plus i got mon off its only 3 this time.

 

TPBM would rather stay home


----------



## pdswife

Yes and no... I want to be with Paul,  just not in a cold truck looking for bears to shoot.

TPBM
is wondering why I"m drinking another cup of coffee so late in the afternoon


----------



## suziquzie

nope, i'll probably have one when I make TJ"s at 8pm. 

TPBM has almost hit a bear w/ a vehicle.


----------



## pdswife

LOLOL!!!  Does it count that I was in the truck when Paul almost hit one?  I kept screaming BEAR BEAR BEAR and he kept sceaming WHERE WHERE WHERE and it was right in front of us!  

TPMB needs to have an adventure of an out door nature


----------



## suziquzie

No. driving to work in the dark is enough. I dont like deer I dont like bears. 

TPBM will send someone to sit on top of my car to shoot on my way to work.


----------



## pdswife

I'm sure Paul would do it if it were legal.. but it's not so... he won't (he's too honest)

TPBM
has more "stuff" in her wallet that she needs


----------



## suziquzie

LOL I yelled at TJ last week that he DID NOT give me the insurance card a couple months ago.... til I looked in the hidden pocket..... 
oops.

TPBM does not need to prove herself forgetful so much!!!


----------



## pdswife

at least you found it before Mr. Policeman pulled you over and asked for it.!!!!


but forgetting is so easy!!

TPBM
is looking forward to time in the closet tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, its only 15 min but it is heaven!!! 
(look for me around 10:30 as usual!!) 

TPBM still didn;t do laundry.


----------



## pdswife

Washed, dried and folded it on Monday and put it away on Wed.

TPBM
puts off ironing for as long as possible!


----------



## suziquzie

dont iron anymore, dont have a job that is important enough to!! 

TPBM gets rid of the boys tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

I only have one but he'll be gone all day!

TPBM
has a lot to do before bed time


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, shoulda done it all day.

TPBM will be here later.


----------



## pdswife

yeap!  BUt I really should go put those groceries away now!

bye!!!

TPBM
will come back later too


----------



## babetoo

no, going to eat and watch t.v.

tpbm is ready to kickback


----------



## suziquzie

i should go to bed but waiting for the last load to dry..

TPBM's bedroom is right next to the laundry room and its NOISY!


----------



## pdswife

yes, but I do laundry during the day

TPBM should be in bed..it's LATE


----------



## LadyCook61

It's morning right now.  

TPBM needs a cuppa.


----------



## suziquzie

I do. got to work early for a special cuppa. 

TPBM bought yarn and google eyes this morning!


----------



## LadyCook61

I haven't bought anything this morning .

TPBM has no knead rye bread waiting to go in the oven.


----------



## GrantsKat

no bread yet, maybe later

TPBM was up too early this morning


----------



## LadyCook61

yes , too early.  

TPBM's house is chilly this morning.


----------



## expatgirl

I got up too early and I'm grumpola.........My DH has some severe allergy attack (had it last year) but he wants his Momma in bed with him.......so I'm stuck there listening to him inhale out of his toenails....I'm ready to trade him in for two strong Russkies......aged 26.............that's close to his age.........jest kidding.........wouldn't trade him for the world.............send me pictures and I'll let you know for sure...........  jest kidding.........


----------



## GrantsKat

LadyCook61 said:


> yes , too early.
> 
> TPBM's house is chilly this morning.


 

not chilly any more!

TPBM should go to the store but doesnt want to!


----------



## pdswife

No.. I did that yesterday
so I'm done for the week

TPBM
is waiting for some candy corn


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...yes! Im excited arent you? 

TPBM needs to start making some gifts


----------



## pdswife

Yes, I am excited!!!



I'd like to make some but... I'm so uncreative that I have to buy all mine.

TPBM would love a day at the spa!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not sure if I would be able to relax, wondering about what my kids were into !!

TPBM gets manicures


----------



## pdswife

no.. but... I have a girl in Mexico who does a GREAT pedicure for 10 dollars! 
And It's on my list of things I have to do next month.  And I had a HOT ROCK massage once..oh my. It was the best day of my life. lol!!

TPBM is done with her coffee for the day but still wishes she could have another cup


----------



## GrantsKat

actually the soda is working for me right now!

TPBM would like to live in mexico


----------



## pdswife

Yes. Yes. Yes. No doubt about that. Yes. Yes. Yes.  
I already think of it as home as much if not more than I think of this as home..even though we are only there a few weeks a year.  It's hard to explain but, we fit in better there. 

TPBM
likes diet coke


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont like any diet drink, leaves a yucky aftertaste...but I do us equal in my coffee! Im weird lol

TPBM is dieting


----------



## pdswife

Yes and weight watchers really does work!! ( though 0 point foods don't really fill you up too well. lol)

TPBM
Will try to use one new recipe every week from now on


----------



## GrantsKat

I have been since joining this forum....some didnt turn out so well though lol

TPBM has had some cooking disasters


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know what happens when you forget you are steaming veggies on the stove??

TPBM
also has had some of those recipes turn out GREAT!


----------



## GrantsKat

a few of them lol, the curry chicken & red beans and rice were awesome!

TPBM has a favorite food


----------



## pdswife

lol..Kathe, my problem is I seem to have too many favorite foods.  That's why I'm dieting!!!

TPBM ( and I can see from her photo) has no need to diet


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....OH yes I do!!!!

TPBM just got peeved by a post!


----------



## pdswife

no..but I knew the person above me would get upset....
( I don't think you should go there anymore!!)

TPBM
agrees that chocolate doesn't cure everything but it sure doesn't hurt to try


----------



## GrantsKat

lol what chocolate really doesnt help a cold???!!!! LOL

TPBM has given good advice


----------



## pdswife

I only want what's best!!

TPBM
(oh goodness, I'm running out of Ideas!!)
is ready for a new family photo


----------



## GrantsKat

lol. we have never had a family photo taken!!! Im running out of ideas as well!

TPBM just gave me a good idea!!


----------



## pdswife

We had one done when David was about 14... he's 24 now...do you think he'd come home for another???

TPBM
is wondering what her boys want to be for Helloween


----------



## GrantsKat

oh no, they have given me 5 choices each lol

TPBM will excuse me, I have to reboot my dumb, slow computer!!!


----------



## pdswife

Sure I will!!

TPBM
will miss me if I'm not here when she returns..but that dang dishwasher needs to be emptied and refilled and the floor needs to be swept. AGAIN.  Where does all that dirt come from?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh I have 6 little feet and hands that confirm where the dirt comes from!! LOL

TPBM likes boiled peanuts


----------



## pdswife

I've never had them... are they soft and gooey?

TPBM
will post photos of the boys soon


----------



## GrantsKat

(soft, but not gooey)
If I can clear the memory on my camera!! Have to transfer all 200 pics to a cd I guess, I do have a couple on my profile

TPBM should also post some pics!!!


----------



## pdswife

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/our-weekend-adventure-26994.html
(look, but beware they are hunting photos)

TPBM is glad they found dc


----------



## suziquzie

definately!

TPBM gets to go out for dinner!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I am very glad!!!
(wow you are beautiful, the bear..not so much, they scare me!)

TPBM had some nasty comments from that thread!


----------



## GrantsKat

oops no out to eat for me


----------



## pdswife

GrantsKat said:


> yes I am very glad!!!
> (wow you are beautiful, the bear..not so much, they scare me!)
> 
> TPBM had some nasty comments from that thread!


 
Well, thank you!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

your very welcome!!!

TPBM did all the cleaning for today


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well... not yet.

TPBM 
is done for today but could do more


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol, I was wondering how you did all that cleaning in 20 mins!Super Woman!!)
I have a LOT of toys to clean up, with the boys help of course lol

TPBM enjoys cold pizza for breakfast as much as I do!


----------



## pdswife

heheh, I was riding my bike for the 20 minutes.
Pizza for breakfast is wonderful!!

TPBM
would rather have veggie pizza than meat pizza


----------



## GrantsKat

yes!! I love pepperoni, but it doesnt like me....we have been having the "veggie lovers" yummy!

TPBM makes homemade pizza


----------



## elaine l

Yup, made two last night

TPBM isn't hungry


----------



## pdswife

I am hungry!!

TPBM
would help me pick a new hair cut if she were here


----------



## elaine l

I would try but I don't really do so great picking my own!

TPBM must have a hair appt. coming soon


----------



## pdswife

some time before Nov 4th

TPBM
colors her own hair


----------



## GrantsKat

I want to dye purple streaks in my hair.....do you think Im trying to be "young" again!!!

TPBM doesnt dye her hair


----------



## elaine l

I love to play with hair color only my hair is dark so I am limited in my choices.

TPBM always wanted to be a blonde


----------



## GrantsKat

well, I am a blonde although it has gotten darker as I have gotten older

TPBM should try bleaching & then coloring


----------



## LadyCook61

I think not .  I will stick with salt and pepper hair.  

TPBM has not eaten supper yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope not yet...not hungry

TPBM is going to bed early tonite


----------



## elaine l

probably...busy day tomorrow

TPBM still gets up early even on weekends


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do get up early even on weekends.  

TPBM has no plans for the weekend.


----------



## babetoo

the only plan i have is to rest and rest. just feeling a bit punk

tpbm hates to be sick


----------



## expatgirl

listen, girls, have both highlights and lowlights added to your hair if your'e doig high llights........people could not beieve that my hair was even done a few months  ago and the original job was done 6 months ago.....and, no........they were NOT being kind.........it's a rather jazened group that's been around the world several times....they would tell me if I was looking like a maw-maw.............


----------



## expatgirl

forgot to add that the person below me colors their hair............


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't color my hair. 
TPBM should be asleep by now.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but I do wish I was still asleep!

TPBM is wondering what to do today


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't have to wonder, I will bake the Artisan 5 min a day bread that is in the refrigerator.  
TPBM has not made coffee yet.


----------



## GrantsKat

made it & drank it already!!

TPBM had a good nites sleep


----------



## LadyCook61

I didn't have a good night's sleep, got up in middle of night to use bathroom, plus room was stuffy.

TPBM had breakfast.


----------



## GrantsKat

I didnt but I made pancakes for my boys, hubbys still sleeping

TPBM has a lot of cameras


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do have a lot of cameras.  

TPAM is sweet .  

TPBM has chores to do today.


----------



## GrantsKat

Thank you!! yes I do have chores & shopping, only have one diaper for left for two boys 

TPBM likes to photograph the snow


----------



## LadyCook61

yes sometimes.  

TPBM likes birdwatching.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but my cat chases them away alot!!

TPBM likes all kinds of cheese!


----------



## expatgirl

goodness, I'm the goddess divine of all the cheeses............found the most wonderful cheddar in the UK........Cathedral City.........will see if I can find it in the states........I can pass up all kinds of desserts and not even flinch........cheese......that's a different story........thank goodness I can find saltines here.........then I would really be dead...can you believe this.......the doc said I had to ADD sodium to my diet..............what's with this.............I spent years getting used to none or very little and now I've got to add it............apparently it's not a great thing to have low sodium in your blood........


----------



## expatgirl

oops the person below me has or is reading a great book now.......you have to share the title and author if you can think of it........


----------



## LadyCook61

Reading Sundays at Tiffany's by James Patterson
TPBM should be sleeping.


----------



## pdswife

No..lots to do today

TPBM
Has a longer list than I


----------



## suziquzie

list long.... am i gonna do much.... no!

TPBM likes to chill out on sunday afternoon.


----------



## babetoo

well mostly sun morning, love the sunday morning paper with coffee and cigs. 

tpbm loves coffee


----------



## suziquzie

very very much!!!

TPBM LOVES YARN!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

only if it comes in the shape of candy corn! lolololol!!

TPBM
has had a wonderful weekend


----------



## suziquzie

workin' and all..... yes I did. Can't ask for (much) more!!!! 

TPBM had one as well.


----------



## pdswife

Yes I did! Though I didn't get my list completed... oh well... 

TPBM
has some ideas for my dinner since I've got ZERO


----------



## suziquzie

did you ever have the swiss steak? 
I think I'm doin' that tomorrow. 

TPBM is feelin' all gushy happy this weekend and it's wierd. really wierd.


----------



## pdswife

gushy happy yeah..but it's not weird it's my regular state of being.  Unless, I'm angry. lol.

TPBM
is chilly and should go put on a sweater


No... didn't get to the swiss steak yet...something came up that night
and didn't have dinner as planned...


----------



## suziquzie

I should but if I cook I'll just take it back off....

TBPM can't stand cooking with long sleeves and gets annoyed at falling squished up ;long sleeves so they always put on a tshirt to cook.


----------



## pdswife

I get annoyed all right but... I just keep on pushing them back up because I HATE being cold.

TPBM
has a TO DO list for hubby


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, but I dont bug him with it because if I worked overnights I'd get really crabby at a to do list.... 

TPBMs kitchen gets REALLY hot no matter what they cook.


----------



## pdswife

no.. it's wide open with lots of windows so it keeps pretty cool

TPBM
has deer in her yard that play soccer


----------



## suziquzie

LOL yes but not lately!!! They were lined up for me on my way to work this morning instead..... 

TPBM can't wait for deer season....


----------



## pdswife

to be OVER !!!  lol

TPBM
loves a good venison steak


----------



## suziquzie

never had one. TJ doesn't hunt and they don't sell in stores... wierd!!!

TPBM has to go to the dr this week.


----------



## elaine l

Next week...

TPBM hates to go to the doctor!


----------



## suziquzie

not my favorite thing in the world. 

TPBM is feelin' loved this week.


----------



## pdswife

yes..but ummmm over needed right at the moment...

TPBM
is tired of being told things she already knows.


----------



## suziquzie

not yet.... soon.... VERY soon..... 

TPBM can't figure out how nobody knows they know stuff....


----------



## pdswife

Do you know .. I'm tired of hearing  " HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT"???  I know a lot!! lol

TPBM
has to buy a baby shower gift


----------



## suziquzie

nope. no. not at all. 

TPBM needs slippers and can't find 'em!!!!!


----------



## luvs

not slippers, i was searching fer 1 boot & my Chef's shoes, & found both in my closet.

person below me embraces snow & cold.


----------



## suziquzie

snow... until new years, then its all useless.....

TPBM just found a very very old friend on facebook and is about to cry!!!!


----------



## babetoo

nope

tpbm has lots of old friends.


----------



## GrantsKat

not really

TPBM is enjoying the cool weather


----------



## suziquzie

no its making me sit inside on my big ol' butt! 

TPBM had a good weekend.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah it was pretty good

TPBM can use her time inside to crochet


----------



## suziquzie

yeah my hands hurt already!

TPBM has been looking at patterns.


----------



## GrantsKat

I HAVE!!! but they all look so dang hard!!

TPBM likes corned beef


----------



## suziquzie

Yep I do.... I should make one...

TPBM is ready to cook again this week.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes!!! Im gonna make some soup, as long as the weather stays cool (if you can call 75 cool!)

TPBM drinks a lot of water


----------



## suziquzie

I try. Getting better lately. 

TPBM needs to exercise more now that they;re inside more.


----------



## GrantsKat

I need to exercise more PERIOD!

TPBM really needs to shower soon!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, another dr visit today. Legogirl. she thinks its for her nose again.... 

TPBM has somewhere to go today too.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, tomorrow....I think parent teacher conferences

TPBM likes her childs teacher


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, she's ok. She's my age....

TPBM always had old teachers.


----------



## GrantsKat

most of them were

TPBM lets the answering machine, answer the phone


----------



## suziquzie

if i dont know the number for sure..

TPBM gets to buy costumes this week.


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe, Im not sure yet

TPBM is carving a pumpkin this year


----------



## LadyCook61

no pumpkins , only in a can for pie.   ;-)

TPBM is drinking tea


----------



## GrantsKat

no, water

TPBM makes a big thanksgiving dinner


----------



## LPBeier

Usually I do, for DH's family, but because I was down with my leg we didn't have one at all this year and I missed it.  But some friends are inviting us to American Thanksgiving and I am helping with a few of the side dishes!

TPBM is having a good day so far!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. yes, the first half hour has been fine.

TPBM is happy to see LPB back !


----------



## GrantsKat

I am VERY to see Laurie back!!

TPBM is craving some guacomole


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'll eat it but it's not my favorite

TPBM
should have come to play earlier because I have to leave in a minute....sigh


----------



## suziquzie

I suppose I should have.... internet wasn't working. 
 

TPBM finished errands for today.


----------



## goboenomo

Didn't have any. 

TPBM played a video game today


----------



## suziquzie

no but i watched more than i cared to.

TPBM is ready for quiet!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

after fighting the crowds at the going out of business sale and going to fred's and safeway..yes... quiet sounds good.

TPBM had a good laugh today


----------



## suziquzie

i've had better.

TPBM is STILL doing chores.


----------



## pdswife

yes, but only because I'm to lazy to do them all at once and I keep taking breaks

TPBM
just found out her cousin is going to have twins by getting the invite to the baby shower


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM has to go to work just to make 50 salads today.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope(bul have fun with that LOL)

TPBM is unusually COLD this morning & cant find anything warm to wear!


----------



## goboenomo

Nope, I'm not cold till it's below 0, then the sweater goes on.

TPBM is drinking coffee


----------



## GrantsKat

nope already had some

TPBM likes cabbage & noodles


----------



## LadyCook61

never had cabbage and noodles together, only corned beef and cabbage or cabbage in a cole slaw.  

TPBM has never been on a cruise ship.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I havent

TPBM may be taking a vacation soon


----------



## goboenomo

No , our christmas vacation this year has been cancelled so we can make our house look nice

TPBM is at work


----------



## deelady

nope...unless you count taking care of DD!

tpbm is still cold even though they are warmly dressed!


----------



## pdswife

No... our office is small and has so many computers running that it's nice and toasty warm

TPBM
has to get hubby ready for work now


----------



## GrantsKat

no hes been gone since 6:30 : (

TPBM is expecting something in the mail


----------



## deelady

several things actually

tpbm is annoyed with someone!!


----------



## pdswife

not that I can think of

TPBM
is happy to see Kathe and Dee and Laurie are all here today


----------



## LPBeier

myself for forgetting to book my ride to physio early enough and now I can't go!

TPBM is having a productive morning


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am happy to see Kathe, Dee and TRISH here today (myself I am not sure I really am here LOL)

TPBM is having a productive morning


----------



## deelady

not really, been limping around (hurt my knee somehow) not as bad as your though LPB hope yours is feeling ok??

TPBM wishes we can all go out for coffee together!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(sorry about your knee Dee!) YES!!! wouldnt that be great if we could all get together!!

TPBM has to find a halloween costume


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, don't do Halloween.

TPBM wishes they could be somewhere warm and sunny.


----------



## GrantsKat

I already am!! LOL

TPBM would like to move


----------



## deelady

nope found my home!!

tpbm, loves being creative!


----------



## pdswife

I wish I were

TPBM
is going to have chicken for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

I have no idea what we are having for dinner tonite

TPBM needs to mow the lawn!


----------



## pdswife

Nope!  When I went back to work we hired someone to do that... kind of a bad mistake since we sign a year contract and I didn't work for a whole year but..hey, I don't like mowing!  lol!!   (gotta see the happy side)

TPBM
will soon have three helpers to mow her yard


----------



## deelady

nope I just have one!

TPBM has been sneezing today!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol! they already try to "help" 

TPBM has started christmas shopping already


----------



## pdswife

I did.  And how I'm going to keep it a secret for that long... I have NO idea.  I've almost already told 100 times.  I'm so excited about it!!  

TPBM
makes me smile


----------



## GrantsKat

I try!!

TPBM is NOT packing a bathing suit for the mexico trip!


----------



## pdswife

I am... and the old drunks shall just have to suffer through seeing me in it! ( I shall also try to keep my cover up on a lot LOL)

TPBM
will understand that I can't dc as much while I"m gone
because mommie dearest will be looking over my shoulder


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....dont let her spoil your vacation!!!!

TPBM needs to use the "off" switch with certain people!


----------



## pdswife

lol... I haven't really learned to say NO all that well yet?  I'm a work in progress

TPBM
has hot wheel cars under her desk


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, you made me look!! nope, but there are a few that I just rolled over with my chair!!

TPBM has a strange neighbor


----------



## pdswife

oh my god!  I could tell you stories!!!

TPBM
loves her family
and wants what's best


----------



## suziquzie

not overly wierd, overly quiet tho.....

TPBM cant stop saying YES!!


----------



## GrantsKat

no no no....I cant stop saying NO ; )

TPBM likes cheese doodles


----------



## LPBeier

Would if I could eat them!

TPBM wishes they could go to Mexico too!


----------



## pdswife

I'm going and I wish some of you could come with me!!
(Laurie do you feel better when you are warm??)

TPBM
is happy that Monday is over


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am better warm and YESSS Monday was a horrid day.

TPBM is thinking about lunch


----------



## pdswife

I am.  I'm going to heat up some soup.  

TPBM
doesn't watch Days of Our Lives


----------



## LPBeier

No, never got into the soaps.

TPBM has watched All My Children


----------



## suziquzie

no, i used to watch days unttil marlena got possessed..... and stephano came back the 82nd time. Then it got wierd....

TPBM worked later than they meant to today.


----------



## luvs

i don't work.

person below me is cooking dinner tonite.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. if i could make myself get out of this chair and go over there......

TPBM needs to fold laundry tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I should, but probably wont, Im just going to enjoy the cooler weather while it lasts!

TPBM isnt in a silly mood like me ; )


----------



## suziquzie

i'm always pretty dang silly aren't i??

TPBM must think i'm never serious!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I know you are & I like you both ways!!

TPBM is finding bits of food in not so good places throughout the house!!


----------



## LPBeier

I know you have a serious side in there and besides, I like you just the way you are.

TPBM thinks I should go for a walk and exercise my leg!


----------



## suziquzie

lol not today.... but i haven't looked yet either!!! 

TPBM needs to get the carpets scrubbed due to leakiy sippy cups and feet that wont wear shoes in summer.


----------



## GrantsKat

(Enjoy your walk Laurie!) YES!!! we clean them alot...dont know why, they get stained right after

TPBM is craving fast food!!


----------



## suziquzie

no im so sick of fast food this week...... fri out, sat perkins, sun and mon mcds and BK. 
ICK! 

TPBM just spilled cayenne pepper all over the kitchen floor and cant stop sneezing!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

oh no!! lol......why did you do that???

TPBM is clumsy like me!


----------



## suziquzie

exactly. BUTTERFINGERS!!! 

TPBM has printed recipes coming out her ears she needs to organize.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, would the hubby complaining about never having any printer paper answer that??

TPBM has an ice cream maker


----------



## suziquzie

yep, haven't used in in a LONG time.... not that I dont want to...

TPBM just discovered sour cream in her hair....


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I had some on my taquitos at lunch! LOL!!!!!

TPBM is going out tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

well I'll go "out"side & let my boys make me chase them around the yard!! lol

TPBM is finally on the mend


----------



## suziquzie

i dont think anyone could ever fix me...
 

TPBM goes to the dr tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and I just had a beautiful walk in the leaves and sunshine.  Good for the leg and even better for the soul!

TPBM doesn't really have an "autumn" where they live.

(That was yes, I am on the mend.  As a matter of fact I DO have a dr. appt tomorrow so that catches up on the double entry!)


----------



## GrantsKat

no autumn, more like a very warm spring

TPBM does NOT like going to the dr!


----------



## LPBeier

After the last year of seeing my share NO, I will be so glad when I don't have an appointment every other week with one doctor or another!

TPBM hates the dentist even more!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes!!! cant stand any doctors actually...well not the doctors personally, but having to go! lol

TPBM has been on a hayride


----------



## suziquzie

not lately!!!

TPBM cant stand in the kitchen and cook without shoes on.


----------



## LPBeier

No, never have.  My asthma has a lot to do with it.

TPBM is content with their life for the most part.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I am

TPBM wears flip flops all year round


----------



## suziquzie

um, I live in MN what do YOU think?!?!?!?
 

TPBM has no use for a very nice, hand knit sweater!


----------



## GrantsKat

um...I live in FL what do YOU think?!?!?!?!  = )

TPBM is ready for dinner


----------



## LPBeier

No, just going to go start it.

TPBM has already had dinner


----------



## suziquzie

no, just about to eat it. 
mmmm GRAVY!!! 

TPBM is going to post pics later.


----------



## deelady

I did on my myspace...

TPBM has cold tootsies right now!


----------



## babetoo

no not really

tpbm hasn't been on d.c. much today


----------



## suziquzie

always here more than i should be....

TPBM is gonna go play with yarn!!


----------



## deelady

Uhhh was that a question or a comment....or maybe it was a suggestion?? I guess I can sit here a twiddle with my blanket/throw

TPBM LOVES oreo's


----------



## suziquzie

Who doesn't?  

TPBM has a day of errands AGAIN.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, my coffeemaker has bit the dust!!

TPBM has a favorite salad dressing


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, my poppyseed balsamic vinaigrette.

TPBM wants to be more productive today


----------



## pdswife

YES.... but I have a feeling that the pile of clothes waiting to be ironed will still be waiting to be ironed when I go to bed tonight.

TPBM
wishes she could plant some tulips


----------



## GrantsKat

I would & really I should!!

TPBM has been busy today


----------



## pdswife

no... but I would be and I really should be but I have a case of the "LAZY BONES"

TPBM
is ready for lunch


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol sounds like me yesturday!) no I have to leave to get my son from school in a few

TPBM has a  garden


----------



## pdswife

hubby does... I get the benefits though 

TPBM
has never told me the ages of her boys but..someday she will


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, you never asked! they are 5, 3, & 2 but will be having birthdays dec, jan & feb

TPBM has some things around the house that need to be fixed


----------



## pdswife

wow.. no wonder you seem tired sometimes... 

YES, the bathroom fan ..we are waiting for a part.  It's on "back order" with no known delivery date.

TPBM
is going to be late to school if she doesn't hurry


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!!!

TPBM will excuse me as I have to leave!


----------



## pdswife

Yes and I will miss you while you are gone!

TPBM
has a long list that she will get done!!!


----------



## suziquzie

DId it.
Well most of it. chores are negotiable. 

TPBM is freezing!


----------



## pdswife

no.. I have a pair of shorts on and a heavy sweatshirt.  It looks funny but I'm comfy and noones home so...who cares?

TPBM
is going to finish a x-stich project before Dec.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, the same one i've been gona finish for 4 other christmases now.... 
(last year i wrapped it, told her to pretend it was done and in a frame.... and then give it back to me!!) 

TPBM smells bread baking.


----------



## pdswife

no.. cookies


TPBM
has clothes to put in the dryer


----------



## suziquzie

no... i dont think soo..... i better check.... cant remember if i washed another load before i left for the dr.

TPBM has a sore arm.


----------



## pdswife

no.. my arm is happy!

TPBM
would like to remind me of what I'm trying to remember....


----------



## suziquzie

love to..... if i could remember my own last name!
(gave the receptionist at the dr today my maiden name!!! duh!!!!) 

TPBM should clean the piles of crap off her kitchen counter.


----------



## pdswife

none on my kitchen counter... can't stand that...but I have them almost everywhere else!!

 ( I sign checks with my maiden name all the time..do you think that's a sign???)

TPBM
wouldn't mind a walk outside


----------



## suziquzie

i would today.... its 49, windy and..... seattleish!!!! 

TPBM can't think of a better reason for a brandy!


----------



## pdswife

nope.. nope I can't

TPBM
Has some tupperware that should be replaced with new Gladware


----------



## suziquzie

no actually my tupperware is rarely used the gladware is too cheap to pass up!!!! 

TPBM was freezing, now too warm.


----------



## pdswife

Nope...still nice and comfy

TPBM
uses and on line calandar but...likes having one on her desk too


----------



## suziquzie

lol, haven't been busy enough for any calendar until lately!!
the one on the wall works for now. 

TPBM lost her gusto for dinner makin all of a sudden......


----------



## pdswife

I had gusto.. had it going strong and the my wonderful hubby wrote and said that he was bringing leftover boxed lunches home for dinner.  SO, I don't have to cook.  He's so sweet!

TPBM
will be happy to know that I remember what it was I forgot earlier ( lol...if she really cared in the first place)


----------



## LPBeier

I care but don't think I am the right person!

TPBM thinks I better get going for my walk!


----------



## pdswife

I think you should..but I think you should wear an extra sweater!  It's cold!!!

TPBM
has to find a baby gift soon


----------



## LPBeier

I have to finish crocheting one!

TPBM is very happy today


----------



## pdswife

there's happy in everyday. Sometimes, you just have to dig a little deeper to find it.

TPBM
has lots to be proud of and happy about


----------



## suziquzie

nope. no babies. 

TPBM just heard a 4-letter word from the weather lady for this weekend!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

NOT THE S WORD?????????????????????????????


TPBM
HATES that word as much as I do


----------



## suziquzie

MORE i'll bet!!!!! 

TPBM freaks out about driving in snow.


----------



## pdswife

NO I DO NOT.  BECAUSE.. I DO NOT DRIVE IN IT!!!  It snows.  I stay HOME.

TPBM
can't believe that it's really winter again already


----------



## suziquzie

no i cant. 

TPBM is so lazt she's making the 8 year old make dinner!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

the month may be oct. but no winter here, 88 degrees right now. 

tpbm wishes they were here


----------



## LPBeier

I can believe it by how cold it is today - even though it is sunny

TPBM hopes this is a very mild winter


----------



## pdswife

I think it's great that the 8 year old is making dinner!  Boys should learn to cook and clean !!  It's cool

TPBM
is ready for a cup of hot water with lemon.

(be right back)


----------



## LPBeier

Did three of us just answer the same one within a few minutes?

Yes, lemon in my tea though

TPBM loves a good cup of herbal tea to warm up


----------



## suziquzie

yep, thats why i was so warm!!!
ok, it was a hot toddy, but still....

TPBM will be back later.


----------



## pdswife

Yep,,, lol   we all three answered... are you confused?  

Yes, to lemon but I'd rather have hot water over herbal tea

TPBM
isn't good at getting mad


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I think I have cornered the market on getting mad!

TPEOPLEBM have all gone to have dinner (Im late as usual)


----------



## LPBeier

Have you not heard me from across the border?

TPBM is a lover not a fighter


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm skippin' dinner
those 2 eat when i'm ready for bed!

TPBM had a good day.


----------



## pdswife

This person below you has been wondering WHERE IN THE HECK you've been today

TPBM
must be very busy


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, it's only 3:30 here and I will not eat until DH gets home at 6:00

TPBM is still a lover not a fighter


----------



## LPBeier

Me thinks this thread is getting very complicated


----------



## pdswife

me agrees!  lol.

Yes, I'm a love not a fighter

TPBM
still has a dial phone


----------



## LPBeier

No, haven't had one in years

TPBM has six phones and two lines!


----------



## suziquzie

got no phone but the 2 personal cells and his work cell.
me likey.

TPBM will pm me her address for CANDYCORN


----------



## pdswife

Well yes!  Yes!!!!!  Yes, I will!!!!!

TPBM
just made me happy!!!


----------



## suziquzie

oh not too happy.... still gotta start crankin' em out.... I better stay up late... I was hoping to make 3 for each of you... 

TPBM manages to fail every time because she makes unreachable goals!!!!


----------



## pdswife

that's why I start with very easy goals.. and add to them as I go.

TPBM
glad today went just like it did


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah, I coulda spent more time shoppin'..... TJ had to get to bed...

TPBM is happy to have a full freezer and pantry again!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

well I guess, since some things are clean now!

TPBM understands that my computer is SUPER slow!


----------



## suziquzie

I do and I shall not pass judgement!!!! 
 

TPBM is feelin' a lazy day comin' on...


----------



## pdswife

today was my lazy day!!  oh wait.. all my days are lazy!  I forgot there for a minute.

TPBM
is hoping that TG and Laurie's hubby both get the jobs they want


----------



## suziquzie

yepper! 

TPBM wonders what happened to the guy that started this thread...


----------



## pdswife

he got bumped for being naughty!

TPBM
has never been told she has an attitude problem


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah I do

TPBM is not working tomorrow


----------



## GrantsKat

ok wait...I was answering suzi LOL


----------



## pdswife

nope... but I do have to make a few freeze ahead meals for the boss man 

TPBM
lives closer to Disney than I do


----------



## suziquzie

nope, i dont think i have.....
nope, tomorrow is thursday. PAJAMA DAY!!!!

TPBM will be here in an hour or so I gotta wake up THE MAN.


----------



## suziquzie

Slow down


----------



## pdswife

I shall be here!
or at least at the house

TPBM
is always losing socks


----------



## suziquzie

always.

TPBM cant stop when they should!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

can't stop eating.. can't stop typing.. can't stop...laughing

TPBM
needs a new toothbrush


----------



## GrantsKat

I didnt even get started!!lol dang time difference!

TPBM will have to chat with me tomorrow I guess.....


----------



## LPBeier

I will chat with you anytime!

TPBM is as confused as I am about the crossover answers!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yes I am

TPBM is in a good mood


----------



## pdswife

yes I am. 

TPBM
hopes there's something good on tv tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont get to watch too much tv.....mostly food network

TPBM thinks I sound tired sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.  And I hope that you put the kids to be early sometimes so that you have time to spend with YOU.

TPBM
loves the smell of bacon cooking on the stove


----------



## GrantsKat

I love bacon!!! oink

TPBM is always concerned about others!


----------



## pdswife

with out others... where would we be?

TPBM
wonders like I do what others on line are really like


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. DH thinks i'm mental for it. I think he's evil....
j/k.....

TPBM had a false alarm.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL... I come back and here we go again! 
leave it to me to thorw a wrench in things!!!!1


----------



## pdswife

no...

TPBM
is early more than late


----------



## suziquzie

obnoxiously early. 

TPBM should be crocheting some certain candy not typing!


----------



## GrantsKat

no Im usually a few  late...the boys procrastinate


TPBM is too hard on themself


----------



## suziquzie

lol depends if you ask me or.... anyone else!!!! 
TPBM cant wait for bed.


----------



## GrantsKat

for THIER bedtime, yes!!

TPBM wants to volunteer for something


----------



## suziquzie

I do. I think I want to go to the new retirement home.

TPBM should donate baby stuff instead of trying to get a few bucks for it.


----------



## GrantsKat

I gave most of my baby stuff to the goodwill, but I did sell my crib!

TPBM already had dinner


----------



## suziquzie

sorta... I had some bread. they had grilled cheese and tomato soup... the oldest cooked! 

TPBM was a whole lot less lazy than that for dinner!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol..no...you dont wanna know!!!

TPBM will excuse me again, as its 8 here & time to get ready for bed soon


----------



## suziquzie

lol, i was just going to say the same! 

TPBM will sleep WELL!


----------



## pdswife

I will but not for hours and hours...

TPBM is too sleepy!


----------



## babetoo

i really am. phone call in middle of nap.

tpbm should get more sleep


----------



## suziquzie

no i think i get plenty..

TPBM is not getting dressed today!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish!! parent teacher coference today

TPBM is being lazy today


----------



## suziquzie

Gonna try... I"m sure it will only last til 11 or so then I'll feel like crap about it. 

TPBM loves flannel pajama pants!


----------



## GrantsKat

I love flannel pjs & sheets, but have no need for flannel living here : (

TPBM can send me some cold in a bottle ; )


----------



## suziquzie

take it all!!!! 

TPBM just got rid of a kid!


----------



## GrantsKat

lucky you! nope not for 45 mins or so

TPBM has to make someones lunch


----------



## suziquzie

all done. pb&j again.... he eats it every day no complaints!

TPBM is planning couch time today.


----------



## pdswife

it's not really a plan..lol.. but it'll happen for sure!

TPBM
(I wonder who it will be)
is going to take a walk later


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I will be taking my walk later but right now am waiting for my ride to physio

TPBM is happier it is a little warmer today


----------



## babetoo

not so much, going to be 90 today. oops just looked 89 already.

tpbm is grateful for air conditioning.


----------



## suziquzie

when i need it, yes!

TPBM is not happy with the new xbox game.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no... I like it.  Well.. I like watching him play it.  DARN IT ANYWAY!  lol

TPBM
is still in pjs and happy about it


----------



## suziquzie

no he made me get dressed and SHOP!!! 

TPBM doesn't mind that so much.


----------



## pdswife

nope..not so much.  lol

TPBM
is running the dishwasher


----------



## suziquzie

nope. dryer.

TPBM can hear someone singing.


----------



## pdswife

no... I forgot to turn on Pandora.

TPBM
needs to turn up the heat


----------



## suziquzie

No I'm good, cranked up the oven for fish sticks. 

TPBM would not have liked to join us for lunch!


----------



## pdswife

I would have liked to join you at the table but...would have skipped eating

TPBM
is starting to know me well


----------



## suziquzie

I think so....  

TPBM can tell me how I'm gonna get these legs sewn on NEATLY onto this spider!


----------



## pdswife

With black thread?  ( I didn't know you were making a spider!)

TPBM
is so cleaver and creative..she makes me feel 
so..so.. un- artsy


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, I'm only this creative when it's someone else's pattern! 
Scrapbooking will never happen for me because I have no imagination...

TPBM wonders where the sun went....


----------



## pdswife

I can tell you where it didn't go...

TPBM
wishes the sun would be around more often


----------



## suziquzie

this time of year yes. still need to tear out the garden before the neighbors think we're even bigger losers....

TPBM did not buy the house next door and isn't suprise moving in today....


----------



## pdswife

no..it is for sale though.. and I would like to buy it since it's smaller than ours.

TPBM
can still smell fish


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no but I bet TJ can in 6 hours when he gets up!!

TPBM is feeling the lazy come back but should be making meatballs.


----------



## pdswife

meatballs...no... I don't think I can do that with chicken legs

TPBM
has a secret she can't tell


----------



## suziquzie

I dont think so..... 

TPBM does though!


----------



## pdswife

I do have a Christmas gift I'm dying to tell about...

TPBM
is cold!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

i am getting a little chilly..... I should cook....

TPBM is glad the fabric softner a little person  opened for "tissues" was not liquid this time......


----------



## pdswife

lolololol oh my... you do have stories.


TPBM
wants sushi some time soon


----------



## suziquzie

never had it but i'd try it. 

TPBM is not ready to go back to work tomorrow.... or any day....


----------



## pdswife

no.. but I don't think I have to worry about it because NO one is calling me back.. 

TPBM
is making meat balls


----------



## suziquzie

yes and they smell GOOD!!!! 
I hope my sauce measures up....

TPBM thinks 5 video game consoles in 1 house is LOONEY!!


----------



## pdswife

are they all hooked to tvs?

TPBM
still has a vcr


----------



## suziquzie

nope. only the gamecube and the ALL IMPORTANT 360!!!!! 
oh wait, the ps2 is downstairs..... 

Yep, have VCR, its very very neglected. Bought it 2 weeks b4 getting a DVR..... 

TPBM saves more crap than they will ever use.


----------



## pdswife

no..but  my husband might...

TPBM
is ready for their nap
(ok,it's really me that is ready)


----------



## suziquzie

no if i sleep now my evening is screwed.

TPBM will sleep tight!


----------



## pdswife

I almost always do.

TPBM
shopped this morning so will have
a good dinner tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I've been able (finally!) to shop 4 of the last 6 days. 
we can eat well for another month!!! (whew!) 

TPBM can see I'm not so upset about all my extra hours lately anymore....


----------



## pdswife

I can.  I know getting those pay checks always help!!! 

TPBM
is eating right now...so I may have to wait for her to come back


----------



## suziquzie

no i waited too long between browning and baking in sauce. temp isn't coming up too fast and I had to stop the pasta water! 

TPBM is pretty sure nobody will like her dinner anyway..........


----------



## pdswife

I'm sure everyone will love it!  The kids will LOVE giant meatballs and you can tell TJ that you ...oh wait... I can't say that ...never mind....

TPBM
doesn't think I'll ever lose weight if I don't stop making cookies for hubby


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you know what he said after he requested this dish???
cookies are ok..... if you dont eat anything else......

TPBM shoulda started dinner at noon.


----------



## pdswife

how does four cookies and a can of zero point soup sound...dinner ( chicken salad and veggies yet to come)

TPBM
Doesn't know that I did start dinner around noon


----------



## LPBeier

No I didn't because I wasn't here - been gone most of the day.

TPBM is ready for a nap


----------



## pdswife

I tried to take one around 2 but..it didnt' work...

TPBM
is on FACEBOOK


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm how'd you know?

TPBM will excuse me for dinner.


----------



## pdswife

sure would!  BYE!!!

TPBM
is not the same person as before


----------



## suziquzie

I can answer that so many ways....

TPBM was 1/3 right about dinner.


----------



## babetoo

didn't everyone like it?

tpbm gets tired of trying to please everyone.


----------



## pdswife

well...at least I was 1/3 right!  lol... that's better than nothing


TPBM
is looking for something good to read


----------



## suziquzie

nope, looking to close my eyelids....
but...

TPBM (ok me) remembered they had a biography about Jon Bon Jovi to watch!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know that a lot of the PBM are really US??

Have fun watching your movie!!


----------



## suziquzie

hard to enjoy when i know everything already.... all I need to know is he's still
GOOD-LOOKIN! to say the least.....


----------



## LPBeier

I am unsure of what is above me.

TPBM is unsure of a lot of things (LOL)


----------



## suziquzie

always!

tpbm wonders where everyone is this morning.


----------



## LPBeier

I was just wondering that.

TPBM isn't working today.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, and gotta go back from my break now. 
 

TPBM will have a great day!


----------



## pdswife

I'm going to the tanning bed... I don't go enough to get tan but that burst of fake sun does something nice for my attitude during the winters here in Seattle.

TPBM
has many dinner ideas and is having trouble choosing


----------



## LPBeier

as a matter of fact, yes - KFC, Chinese takeout, Burgers, delivered pizza.....

TPBM is actually going to cook tonight


----------



## pdswife

yes, I am... but I don't know what

TPBM
will help me decide


----------



## LPBeier

Does Paul want something different with ingredients you have again or do you have the car?

TPBM needs to give my more information!


----------



## pdswife

I have the car and SAFEWAY is on my todo list!!  ( we had chicken last night)

TPBM
now has more info lol


----------



## LPBeier

This intrigues me, or how about spaghetti made with Italian sausage?

TPBM could always drive up and join us at Montana's LOL!


----------



## pdswife

those both sound interesting.. but I asked Paul and he mentioned beef ribs with my bbq sauce.. so guess what we are having cuz, I'm a good wife???

TPBM
is going out to dinner


----------



## LPBeier

Well, hubby doesn't know that yet, but hopefully....that or bringing in.

TPBM is getting ready to go shopping soon.


----------



## pdswife

yes... I am looking forward to a nice hot shower

TPBM
lives close but not close enough


----------



## LPBeier

Exactly!

TPBM is going to enjoy their shower as much as I just did


----------



## deelady

Ha I just stepped out!! Finally had a quiet momment...sigh!

TPBM needs to eat something


----------



## LPBeier

Just finally had a V8 and a banana

TPBM has big weekend plans


----------



## miniman

Did have as my MiL was coming for a visit but she has to go into hospital next week to a cancerous lump removed, she is not coming.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## pdswife

nope... but I am sleepy.  Think I'll take a nap

TPBM
tries to cook one new recipe a week


----------



## quicksilver

pdswife said:


> TPBM
> tries to cook one new recipe a week


 
Usually, but usually my own concoction. Like tonight.

TPBM has a hankering for lobster now.....................


----------



## pdswife

OK, I'll have a tail! Can I have some garlic butter too?

TPBM
cuts her/his own hair


----------



## suziquzie

bangs only. 

TPBM is back to pajama time!


----------



## pdswife

only because I dyed my hair and took a shower... I should get re-dressed as it will be hard to fry eggplant in this oversized bathrobe

TPBM
is home from work and SMILING


----------



## suziquzie

.kldmfffffffffgggggggggggggggghjggg ghhh j t


----------



## pdswife

was that lego girl???  lol


----------



## suziquzie

lol sorry thats legogirl! 
mostly smiling! 
TPBM will be back after these messages.............


----------



## pdswife

LOLOL!!!
I shall be here


----------



## LPBeier

I am back...I think.

TPBM got the cake idea I put on their visitor board.


----------



## pdswife

DO I have a visitors board?

TPBM
always has good ideas


----------



## LPBeier

okay, your visitor messages on your profile (but it wasn't you, it has to do with lego girl and looks like this)

I don't know if I have good ideas but I have a lot of ideas

TPBM is up to their elbows in eggplant!


----------



## pdswife

I was.  It's all done.  I'll I have to do is stick it in the oven.  Just waiting for the boss man to leave the office.

TPBM
is ready for the weekend!


----------



## LPBeier

This is going to be one of the busiest ones since before I had my surgeries.  We are going to Costco tonight and have both days jammed full with appointments and visits!

TPBM is going to take it easy this weekend.


----------



## pdswife

kind of... have to run to costco with Paul and go tanning... not much else besides the house cleaning and cooking that I always do.

TPBM
is Happy and smiling today


----------



## suziquzie

I suppose.... not grumpy anyway.

TPBM is waiting for him again.....


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no he's here computerizing...again...

TPBM
is NOT in the closet


----------



## suziquzie

haha NO!!
stil waiting...... 

TPBM would rather stay home.


----------



## pdswife

I'm not going anywhere after all...
not until tomorrow.
( is TJ playing Fable?)

TPBM
is getting grumpy


----------



## suziquzie

NO he was playing it all day until I got home THEN step FIL came over to play hot rods, now he's showering. 
 
Not grumpy. just "whats the point"

TPBM doesn't get Fable it hurts her head.


----------



## pdswife

of all the games I've watched ... I like Fable the most.  I don't really get it... but... at least the graphics don't make me dizzy and I kind of get the story line and I like the puppy.  lol.  Have you met the Hobbs in the cave yet?  NOT NICE GUYS and boy are they ugly!!

TPBM
is having dinner cooked for her tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

nope...nobody cooks for me : (

TPBM is feeling a little better today!


----------



## pdswife

I am  and I hope you are too

TPBM
Better take it easy and REST today !!


----------



## miniman

No been to Winchester today and about to go out gain for dinner.

TPBM is enjoying a snack.


----------



## suziquzie

no not hungry.

TPBM should do some picking up..


----------



## pdswife

yes but first it's time for our sunday afternoon nap

TPBM
has a least on book by James McNair in their collection


----------



## suziquzie

no. i'm WAY behind on grown-up books....

TPBM thinks I will never ever have time to be me ever again!


----------



## pdswife

I think you'll have time again.. in 14 0r 15 years.... : )

TPBM
is making cookies


----------



## suziquzie

starting. I dont want to, but I told them we would..... 

TPBM sees snowflakes...


----------



## miniman

No way - not until January probably.

TPBM is smiling and singing along to music


----------



## pdswife

NOOOOO and I hope the person above me doesn't either!!!  

TPBM
will be happy tomorrow that she made cookies with her wonderful children today


----------



## suziquzie

i think we're just doing dough.... gotta rest 3 hours and i'm NOT rolling sugar cookies at 8 pm!!!! But yes i'll be glad tomorrow the dough is done!!!!
not singing....

TPBM got into comfy clothes the SECOND they got home...


----------



## pdswife

no..still wearing what I wore to Starbucks

TPBM
Saw a BEAR today!!!


----------



## miniman

In central Basingstoke - only the stuffed kind

TPBM is getting sleepy


----------



## suziquzie

no thank you. 

TPBM  will be around later. 
(cookie time!)


----------



## GrantsKat

Depending on how I feel I'll be on & off today!

TPBM carved a pumpkin


----------



## quicksilver

Haven't done carving in years - they rot too fast here, but do have a ceramic one with a light.

TPBM almost had to turn the heat on this morning (temps went from 80s to 60s overnight! BRRRRRRR!)


----------



## LadyCook61

Heat's been on since late Sept. 

TPBM has bad sinus headache


----------



## GrantsKat

no headache today YET!

TPBM has been busy making ice cream!


----------



## LadyCook61

I did make some the other night. 

TPBM likes panini sandwiches.


----------



## GrantsKat

I LOVE paninis!! I have to get a panini maker when I have some extra money!(I use a heavy can when I make them, but it doesnt work too well)

TPBM has no idea whats for dinner!


----------



## suziquzie

got that right, no idea!!!

TPBM would like to save me from the closet.


----------



## pdswife

I would I would
   I would!!

TPBM
will have soup for lunch


----------



## GrantsKat

nope....I REALLY need to go shopping...nothing is appealing to me

TPBM makes homemade soups


----------



## pdswife

I do and they are good and make you feel so warm and comfy!!  

TPBM
bakes better than I


----------



## GrantsKat

oh Im not a great baker....I just started making thinkgs from scratch recently lol

TPBM has a phobia


----------



## pdswife

Not really... I don't like scorpians... but...I don't really freak out or anything

TPBM
should have (and so should I ) a better self ego going !!


----------



## LPBeier

yes, and its name is claustro!

TPBM isn't deathly afraid of elevators or being in the middle of a group of people or even of having a cold and not being able to breathe!


----------



## pdswife

nope..

TPBM
is looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but I dont like heights!

TPBM isnt as tired as I am!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I need a better self ego and I am not looking forward to tomorrow because I have physio and don't think my leg is any straighter.

TPBM knows what they are having for dinner


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm a little sleepy but I have a nap to look forward to some time today

TPBM
likes lemon in her tea


----------



## pdswife

oh boy... we are over typing each other this morning!  lol!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...yes I like lemon in my tea & honey too!! ANd no I dont know what Im having for dinner yet

TPBM loves this cooler weather!


----------



## pdswife

no I don't so I'm running away!

TPBM
wants her hubby to retire so they can move on to the next part of life


----------



## GrantsKat

yes and as soon as we win the lottery, that will happen lol

TPBM has a halloween party to go to


----------



## pdswife

NO, we hide in the bedroom with the lights turned off and pretend we are not home. ( we'z mean!!  lol)


TPBM
has a good signature line


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL, I was just going to tell you the same thing...I love that song!!

TPBM is still a kid at heart


----------



## pdswife

isn't it funny how your ( and I really mean mine) body can look older by the day but
your mind still feels just like it did back in highschool?

TPBM
knows what I mean even though I had trouble 
typing it out correctly...


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, yes I do!! in my case I think my mind & body are in a race to see who can age quicker!! lol

TPBM is very forgetful


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, am I next?  I forgot!!!

TPBM thinks I should go feed the dogs and myself and get this day started!


----------



## GrantsKat

I think you should do whatever it is you want to.......unlike me lol

TPBM has chickens running around in the front yard!


----------



## pdswife

I used to and I miss the eggs and the chickens but not the poop!!

TPBM
has to get the day started or it will be over and the "list" will never get done


----------



## GrantsKat

lol my day is half over already & I havent accomplished much yet

TPBM has to go!


----------



## pdswife

yes... and yet here I sit

TPBM
must think I'm very lazy


----------



## GrantsKat

arent I still sitting here with you? must make us both lazy! ; )

TPBM doesnt need motivation when in Mexico


----------



## pdswife

motivation to go to the beach or the bar??  lol


TPBM
has a favorite childrens book that she now reads to her children


----------



## GrantsKat

yes "Twas the night before christmas" we read it all year round

TPBM will excuse me again, I have to get my son from school


----------



## pdswife

and I have to leave to do the errands!  Good bye!!

TPBM will beat me back!


----------



## GrantsKat

looks like you beat me back!!

TPBM is going to try something different tonight


----------



## pdswife

no.. beef ribs and bbq sauce because that's what paul wants again..

TPBM
knows I have to go take a shower NOW or I'll stink my self out


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right, like its that bad....

TPBM is gutting pumpkins.....


----------



## pdswife

I don't have to do that any more!! I don't have to do that any more!!  HEHEHEHE!  


TPBM
has many more years of pumpkin guts in her future


----------



## suziquzie

unfortunately yes. why do i get cranky about things that should be fun???? 


TPBM is on FRIDAY today!!!!


----------



## pdswife

because pumpkin guts SUCK big time!  You'll befinding seeds for weeks!  Halloween should be in July so you can clean those things outside....

It's not Friday..only Monday and I so want this week to be over!!!!

TPBM
will say goodbye now


----------



## suziquzie

nope all done. 1 pumpkin had a yucky spot so I will do legogirls tomorrow. the boys are done and over it. 
 

TPBM is gonna shower now.


----------



## pdswife

all nice and clean

TPBM
likes the smell of grapes


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do..have some on the counter

TPBM has a lot of fire trucks go by throughout the day


----------



## suziquzie

nope. barely anything goes by.  

TPBM has pumpkin guts in her hair.


----------



## pdswife

gross...no no I don't.

TPBM
will make the pumpkin smile


----------



## suziquzie

yep i did..... maybe i'll post 'em tomorrow and starta "show us your punkins" crafting thread! 

TPBM hopes the mail leaving here tomorrow gets to both coasts before Halloween!


----------



## pdswife

so do I
So do I!!!!!   I'm going to hide the candy corns under Paul's pillow.  He loves candy corns.  Thank you Suzi!!!  Anything that makes him laugh these days is a gooooood thing.

TPBM
is very nice and sweet 
and can expect something nice and sweet to happen
to her in return!!!


----------



## suziquzie

oooo really???? are you coming to pick up my kids???? 
 

TPBM will be up late gluing a couple last googley eyes.


----------



## pdswife

I don't have any googley eyes to glue on anything...

TPBM
just yawned because she didn't have time for a nap


----------



## suziquzie

no yawns... yet....

TPBM puts all the socks in a basket until nobody has anymore before she pairs them up, just because she hates pairing them up so much!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

no..but she used to buy all white socks so she didn't have to pair them up..they were all the same.

TPBM
should use this trick and not give a care when the boys scream I can't wear girls socks!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I do that..... but we got 5 sizes in this house!!!! 
(I could wear my oldests' socks and vice versa but I wouldn't want to get him beat up for wearing his mom's socks.... 

TPBM is happy to only have 2 sizes!!


----------



## pdswife

I don't do it any more... Paul won't wear white... ( he never did.  I just did it for David and I,  DAVID never knew!!!!  lol and what they don't know...won't kill them!)

TPBM
is getting tired of candy corn and is ready for Turkeys???


----------



## suziquzie

lol!!! I am simultaneously searching for little turkeys!!!!! 
did you have your 'puter geek set up surveilence on me??? 

TPBM is making a living room picnic dinner.


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe the only time we don't have livingroom picnics anymore is when David and Shannon come over for dinner?   We eat in front of the TV every single night..

TPBM
thinks family dinners are important and will continue to have them even after the kids leave home


----------



## suziquzie

as long as its me and him we dont need the table.... but yes.


----------



## suziquzie

sorry LG is clicking again....


TPBM hasta go pretend she wasn'tlazy all evening.....


----------



## babetoo

GrantsKat said:


> I LOVE paninis!! I have to get a panini maker when I have some extra money!(I use a heavy can when I make them, but it doesnt work too well)
> 
> TPBM has no idea whats for dinner!


 
if you have a george forman grill, you can do them on it. i have the small one and it works really well
oops forgot- tpbm likes unusual food.


----------



## GrantsKat

(thanks babe, maybe I'll get one!)  ummm, I dont think so, I like alot of different kinds though!

TPBM really needs to shower


----------



## suziquzie

I was gonna, til i started the washer instead. 

TPBM had thier whole day changed around.


----------



## GrantsKat

not really.....just wanna shower sometime soon! ; )

TPBM has more than one car


----------



## suziquzie

yes but #2 has no insurance on it
(and TOOOOOOO ugly to be seen in!) 

TPBM was gonna get to shop w/ DH today.


----------



## GrantsKat

no no never! he wont go shopping with me!! (aww, well now you can fix the car together!)

TPBM needs a good meatball recipe


----------



## suziquzie

i do have one but i'll get it to ya later..... 
emergency bathtub time..... WETWET WET diaper! 

TPBM will be around later.


----------



## pdswife

where else would I be...

TPBM
is done changing diapers for an hour or so


----------



## suziquzie

lol wow did you read my mind?? 
 

TPBM made sugar cookies just now.


----------



## pdswife

no... I've promised that I wouldn't bake anything until I return


TPBM
can have cookies and tea this afternoon


----------



## suziquzie

no i'n too full of cookies already! 

TPBM is thinking about another pot o coffee.


----------



## pdswife

how did you know.. I bought some mint mocha cream and it's sooo goood! 

TPBM
is proud of me for almost finishing my ironing


----------



## suziquzie

yep! man i hate ironong. 

TPBM has almost every scrap of laundry washed and put away!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

there are a few scraps still hanging around, lol

TPBM is wondering why everyone goes away when I post??!!


----------



## pdswife

I was putting the sheets in the washer... I'm back!!!!
are you still here??


TPBM
always shows up when
I have a chore to do....


----------



## suziquzie

cuz we're watching you....
 

TPBM is still bummed about the mail.


----------



## pdswife

It gives me something to look forward to.  
so, I'm not really bummed! Don't worry!!  Be happy!!!  
*p.s. I need your address too...but not until I get home from the sunny place*

TPBM
is more creative than
I will ever be


----------



## suziquzie

nope. couldnt make this stuff without someone else writing patterns! 

TPBM should go outside sometime and rip out that garden.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. it's Paul's garden..he get's to rip

TPBM
gets to do the ripping


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but its cold out there. 
last years' sat til may...
 

TPBM thinks i'm silly.


----------



## pdswife

I think that you make me laugh and it's a beautiful thing!

TPBM
makes life good for three children
a husband
and a large handful of family 
and a larger handful of friends


----------



## suziquzie

if you say so... 
I certainly attempt to! 

TPBM does even better at it!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I try too...

This will make TPBM laugh
( it's my boy)  index


----------



## GrantsKat

lol is that really your son?

TPBM has to finish getting dinner planned


----------



## pdswife

yes, that's "the boy"...24 and getting bigger every day!
and yes...still thinking about dinner.

TPBM
collects frogs


----------



## GrantsKat

real ones??? no no thank you lol

TPBM doesnt like tan lines


----------



## pdswife

funny you should mention that... I have burn lines after yesterdays tanning bed experience.  

TPBM
has to leave soon to pick up her son


----------



## GrantsKat

(does it hurt?) yup in about half an hour....

TPBM likes fruity drinks with umbrellas ; )


----------



## quicksilver

Yum. Frozen Rum Runners w/151 rum! (haven't had in a couple of years. I'm parched!)

TPBM had to turn heat on this morning. Brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## pdswife

Yes..heat is good!  Cold is bad!!!!

TPBM
is ready for lunch!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know that I think I forgot to have lunch!! too busy doing other stuff

TPBM needs a bubble bath


----------



## pdswife

yes but I like to wait until it's nice and dark and that is many hours from now

TPBM 
will
have a fantastic dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope so.....it sure smells good in here!

TPBM would laugh if they saw my boys right now


----------



## suziquzie

what are they up to now???

TPBM really really shouldn't still be in pajamas.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, Im dressed...the boys are attempting to get dressed

TPBM should be comfy on her day off


----------



## suziquzie

not THIS comfy!!!! 
what a loser! 

TPBM has to go to school soon.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im back!! waiting for my bread to finish rising!

TPBM has a halloween costume


----------



## suziquzie

yep. frozen mom that wants to go home.... again....

TPBM got a shower!!!!


----------



## elaine l

Yep manage to get one everyday...hehehe

TPBM prefers a bubble bath


----------



## suziquzie

nope. too busy. 

TPBM would LOVE a big DC party!!!!


----------



## elaine l

YES!! I would love to meet so many of the people on here.


TPBM has a huge list to invite


----------



## suziquzie

yes!!!

TPBM would never get it past SO!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I sure do!!

TPBM is wondering why its so cold in florida!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, it only does that when I visit FL!!!! 

TPBM found some jeans to wear today!


----------



## elaine l

Lucky to find anything to wear.  I hate my clothes

TPBM wants all new clothes


----------



## suziquzie

not yet. cant settle on a size. 

TPBM would like to settle....


----------



## pdswife

I settle ... too often  I should like to be more picky and get what i really want.

TPBM
is happy hubby is bring home dinner


----------



## suziquzie

lol, my version of that is breakfast!!! 

TPBM is still cold and the thermostat says 78!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

nope .. sleepy though

TPBM 
likes breakfast for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

yep it makes everyone eat without complaint!!! 

TPBM is not doing well on the diet this week.


----------



## pdswife

no... I'm not going to make my goal...but... don't worry be happy is my new saying

TPBM
always wants more than she should


----------



## suziquzie

i feel like a dang dump truck.... this week.... i'll be normal again next week...

tpbm is tyring to type with 1 hand


----------



## miniman

No. I am fully two handed at the moment.

TPBM is looking out the window at snow now.


----------



## babetoo

surely you jest! it is 90 degrees here at four p.m.

tpbm  loves homemade soup


----------



## suziquzie

yep!
on the menu tomorrow! 

TPBM is overly full of dinner.


----------



## pdswife

no dinner is at least three hours from now.

TPBM will be going to bed around the time I start eating my din din


----------



## suziquzie

lol is that usually when i stop responding? 

TPBM can't wait for QUIET!!!


----------



## babetoo

some  times i am glad to turn tv off at bedtime. but mostly it is very quiet here. 

tpbm needs a day off.


----------



## luvs

i've taken years, cannot wait to return to school!!!

person below me loves kitties!!


----------



## suziquzie

they're ok. I prefer people.

TPBM would really like the coffee to hurry up and be done.


----------



## GrantsKat

its done, hubby was up early & put it on

TPBM has frost on the car windshield!


----------



## suziquzie

lol not at the moment, DH is driving it home right now! 

TPBM needs to go back to watching what they eat PRONTO!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

go back??? start would be a better word lol

TPBM is too hard on herself about her weight!


----------



## suziquzie

probably.... but i was doing really good til this week!
dang PMS. 

TPBM will shower much earlier today!


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope so.....may just turn into stone if I dont lol

TPBM doesnt get enough sleep


----------



## suziquzie

I think I sleep too much..... I used to get up at 4 no prob, now i set the alarm for 5 and hit snooze for 45 min! 

TPBM is worried about something most of the time...


----------



## pdswife

lol..that's what hubby says

TPBM
should go back to bed


----------



## suziquzie

um no, but you should!!!
did you get up at 4am just to play with us???

TPBM needs to go make breakfast and a lunch.


----------



## pdswife

no... I need to go back to bed... lol...

TPBM
shall sing me to sleep


----------



## GrantsKat

no, 2 of my boys are still sleeping! : 0

TPBM makes pb & j every day!


----------



## suziquzie

pretty much. lunchmeat doesn't last too long around here! 

TPBM really has to go NOW! 
(see you gals later!!)


----------



## pdswife

I would if I wasn't already FAT

TPBM
will let me go back to bed now..bye bye


----------



## GrantsKat

YES, you shouldnt be up at 3am!! lol....see ya later ; )

TPBM knows what cold cuts are


----------



## suziquzie

who doesnt?? 

TPBM is bored again and keeps munching!


----------



## GrantsKat

not bored, have too many things I SHOULD be doing....but a meatball hero for breakfast is tempting me!!!

TPBM has a unibrow...lol


----------



## pdswife

no.. lol....I have two..

TPBM
is going to be sleepy and tired and grumpy all day


----------



## GrantsKat

I am grumpy! I really want to take a shower & the opportunity isnt presenting itself!!

TPBM didnt get enough sleep last night


----------



## pdswife

no but, I'm pretty sure I'll fall asleep in the tanning booth this afternoon!! 

TPBM
will get to take a shower soon


----------



## GrantsKat

I just did!! yay!! LOL how pathetic!

TPBM will burn if she sleeps in the tanning booth!!


----------



## LPBeier

Only if they make one that isn't claustrophobic!

TPBM has a great idea for me to make for supper to leave for my border as I won't be home in time.


----------



## GrantsKat

ummmm....I'll have to think about it lol!

TPBM is having a good day


----------



## pdswife

my face hurts !!

TPBM
has a pm she should read


----------



## GrantsKat

I read, I read 

TPBM has a sunburned face?


----------



## suziquzie

no you have to go outside for that. 
 

TPBM has done JACK all morning.


----------



## pdswife

I made eggs, got dress, yawned, made paul lunch, but I didn't do Jack

TPBM
needs a good laugh


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL you just gave me one!!!!

TPBM needs to do something relaxing


----------



## suziquzie

no i need to do something FUN and NOT AT HOME!!!! 
a person can only take so much couch time. 

TPBM knows why I keep taking extra shifts!!


----------



## pdswife

I do and I understand..

What would TPBM
do if she wasn't on the Couch?


----------



## suziquzie

lol i dont even KNOW!!!! 
I'd take a trip to WalMart!!! 

TPBM had other plans for today....


----------



## pdswife

nope... cleaning up the house again tanning and DCing

TPBM
likes online shopping


----------



## suziquzie

i do!! when i'm able....

TPBM is going to regret taking out the litebrites....


----------



## pdswife

ohhhhh I wish I had some to play with! Do you know I wish I had friends close by with kids so I could PLAY sometimes????

TPBM
loves to play with playdough


----------



## GrantsKat

I do...but litebrites????  I didnt even know they still made them!!!!

TPBM has a new toy to look for!


----------



## pdswife

are GPS's toys?? 

TPBM
lets hubby buy their own toys


----------



## suziquzie

good luck finding the black paper refills if you get the old fashioned one.... get the cube if you get one the refills are easier to find. 

TPBM finds themself buying toys that are coming back from the dead...


----------



## pdswife

I don't really buy toys

TPBM
is already ready for summer!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I have been trying to find colorforms also! I liked my childhood toys lol

TPBM is living vicariously through her children!


----------



## pdswife

colorforms!  oh those were fun tooo!!  How about shrinkydinks?  Do they still make those?

TPBM
will send me a child or two for a week so I 
can go shopping and play!!


----------



## suziquzie

no, i wanna pretend i'm a grown-up awhile. 
but just a little while....

TPBM has packing to start soon!


----------



## suziquzie

dang you 2 are fast today.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no packing to do........and my children come in 3's! lol

TPBM knows I have to go get my son from school, but I will be back later!


----------



## suziquzie

yep..... have a good drive!!! 

TPBM should start the soup..


----------



## pdswife

No.. but I should go to the tanning booth now... so BYE BYE 

TPBM
should start her soup!  lol


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm, i suppose...
 

TPeopleBM will always come back!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. yes,  we will    TTFN!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol Trish, I dont know what that means!!! dumb me!! lol


----------



## suziquzie

TaTa For Now!!! 
(but she never really leaves.....) 

TPBM took off the shamrock glasses!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah...I think i looked pretty stupid! 

TPBM is doing an easy dinner tonite too


----------



## suziquzie

yeah it got over 55 for once so I tore out the garden. Took too long, got too hot, and of course, NO CELERY! 

TPBM still hasn't started the EASY version of dinner either!


----------



## pdswife

lol... no.. but it's on 2:45pm...

TPBM
always gets up and goes to bed before I do


----------



## suziquzie

well yeah but it's almost midnite here then!!!!! 

TPBM thinks the time shouls be the same everywhere!


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be easier ...and could we do away with day light savings??

TPBM
is going to make soup tomorrow

(thanks for the karma!!)


----------



## suziquzie

welcome! 
I hope so, I got suckered in to a half day of work tomorrow.....
10-3

TPBM is not as big of a sucker as I!


----------



## pdswife

yes I am.
BUT, I am getting better ( or meaner)

TPBM
names every animal that she sees


----------



## suziquzie

lol, yeah.... dinner.
 
( i see alot of cows)

TPBM just filled the car for $20!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol... that's funny.  I call a lot of the cows Cheeseburger
$20 is cool!!!

TPBM
is excited about gas prices coming down


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, waiting for the other shoe to drop after i get used to our $80 a week raise from the lower ones.... 

TPBM thinks 65 miles 1 way to work is CrAzY!


----------



## pdswife

Why yes yes yes I do!!!!!  doesn't that take up most of your pay?????

TPBM
watches CSI NY


----------



## babetoo

not very often.

tpbm likes most of the crime shows.


----------



## suziquzie

i used to, until they got to be predictable and all the same...
'cept that new show Life On Mars... I like that. 

TPBM would like to not care so much about tv shows!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont watch much of "my" tv shows lately

TPBM just did a whole lot in a little bit of time


----------



## pdswife

that's how I do everything.. it's more fun that way

TPBM
still has a lot to do


----------



## GrantsKat

no...Im done for tonight! except to get these boys to bed sometime within the next our or so!

TPBM is feeling better now


----------



## pdswife

My mood is better yes thank you... still sleepy though

TPBM
is going to take a bath after the boys are sleeping


----------



## GrantsKat

oh that would be nice...but the way its going they are gonna be up late & then the only thing I will wanna do is get into bed & wait for hubby to get home!

TPBM  likes flannel sheets when its cold


----------



## pdswife

I love them and put them on my bed yesterday

TPBM
only has to use them a few months ever year


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont have any here in florida, but I used them alot when I lived in NY! I loved them!!

TPBM likes video games


----------



## pdswife

no.. but hubby does

TPBM
likes to watch hubby play video games


----------



## luvs

let's say if he mentions halo/fable 2 again, i'm probably crying.

person below me loves winter.


----------



## pdswife

fable 2 is kind of fun to watch Luvs...at least it's not as bad as some of them

NO.. I do not like winter...sigh

TPBM
is ready for dinner


----------



## LPBeier

Just had it and waiting for dh so I can serve him his and then go to bed.

TPBM read my visitor's message to them.


----------



## suziquzie

Nope, no visits lately... 

TPBM should just go to bed instead of playing here!


----------



## pdswife

isn't it too late for bed Suzi and too early for bed Laurie??
(I did read my message)

TPBM
should be in bed.. scoot!


----------



## suziquzie

for what? so I can wake up in an hour thinking I heard "something" and coming up here anyway?? 
 

TPBM hates being alone at night.


----------



## pdswife

yes, I do and I don't do it very well if Paul's not around to protect me from the bears and other wild creatures!!!

TPBM
is safe and so are her pretty children


----------



## suziquzie

yeah.... but I still want to get a handgun and training.... 

TPBM thinks that makes me sound like a big 'ol redneck!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lolol have you ever seen "my big redneck wedding"???
( I have a gun ..do you think I'm a redneck?? oh no..I drove the pickup today too!!!)

TPBM
better have a glass of an adult liquid


----------



## suziquzie

no i need to dry out.... again......
(lol i want our pickup BACK!!!) 

TPBM is all set for vacation!


----------



## babetoo

guns scare the bejesus out of me. specially when children are in the home. 

to many little kids get ahold of them and a tragic event occurs. but that is just me. no i am not going on vacation. 

tpbm would like a vacation, though


----------



## pdswife

almost packed!  Paul's mad that I"m bringing so much. lol.
He can't understand why I have to take so much stuff when I have so much stuff there already.   I'M A GIRL, doesn't seem to be a good enough answer.

TPBM
can have our pick up!! ( though hubby might kill me if I gave it to you)


----------



## suziquzie

well I dont wanna get ya killed!!!! 

TPBM has a hubby that can fix ANYTHING.


----------



## pdswife

can and does because it will save us money and he can do it better!!  lolololol

TPBM
likes it when people play by the rules


----------



## suziquzie

depends on if its a good rule or a stupid one attempting to "save" stupid people from themselves..... 

TPBM cannot wait til the elections are over and the tv ads STOP!


----------



## pdswife

I am so ready!!!!

TPBM
will go to bed now and sleep until morning!! night night dream sweet


----------



## suziquzie

well not now but i did then...  

TPBM needs to make COFFEE!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope made it & drank it!

TPBM is going to do nothing today & enjoy it!


----------



## pdswife

that's about right.. another trip to the tanning booth and a fast stop at the store to get candy for Paul's office.

TPBM
is already doing nothing and having a blast


----------



## GrantsKat

Well I did do laundry, now just hanging with my boys

TPBM has a lot of jewelry


----------



## pdswife

No..but I'm always hinting about wanting more diamonds.  : )


TPBM
loves to give gifts


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! honestly love giving instead of getting

TPBM has a nice tan


----------



## pdswife

no... I didn't start early enough...but the bright light makes me feel so good and warm and happy...I'd go every day if I didn't think it was so unhealthy.

TPBM
would love a long back rub


----------



## GrantsKat

that and a foot massage! lol

TPBM will be moving to mexico


----------



## pdswife

someday... if I can convince the boss man that tequila is a good diet plan...

TPBM
will have to come visit me at the beach if I move


----------



## GrantsKat

oh definitely! beach, tequila, me , you....yikes we could get in some trouble LOL

TPBM does crazy things while drinking tequila!


----------



## pdswife

YouTube - Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off


TPBM
just laughed a good giggle!


----------



## GrantsKat

"tomorrow mornin she say oh what have I done?" lol.......been there, done that........thanks for the laugh

TPBM has a bedroom far away from the "moms" in mexico


----------



## pdswife

sparated by two bathrooms a closet and a nice sized kitchen!

TPBM
is wondering why I'm not dressed yet....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol actually Im wondering why IM not dressed yet!

TPBM has to leave soon


----------



## pdswife

I have to mail our property taxes but Paul has requested that I do it later in the afternoon so..I have awhile

TPBM
will make cookies for son to take to school tomorrow


----------



## GrantsKat

His teacher has informed me that they have more than enough treats for tomorrow, so no : (

TPBM likes sweets over salty treats


----------



## pdswife

most of the time YES...but sometimes I would kill for some BBQ potato chips

TPBM
could send me those cookies


----------



## GrantsKat

you know I often wonder how well cookies hold up when you mail them, wont they get broken into pieces? I would love to make you some cookies!!!!

TPBM had to tape a dollar back together!


----------



## pdswife

not in a long time.... we're the boy using it to play store??

TPBM
has lots of reasons to use tape and glue


----------



## GrantsKat

(my 2yr old likes to shred paper, even if it is "dollar" paper!)
yes I do have lots of reasons, but it seems Im always trying to fix something broken instead of doing crafts!! wonder why that is : )

TPBM has a noodle art project in mind


----------



## pdswife

lol.. does spaghetti and meat balls count as a noodle art project?

TPBM
has more paint and color crayons than I do


----------



## GrantsKat

no paint!!! we have lots of crayons & markers ALL WASHABLE!!!! lol

TPBM would like my sons to color a mural on her wall!!  ; )


----------



## pdswife

I think NOT but... I could buy some chaulk and they could do one on the driveway!!


TPBM
would love to have a baby girl to dress up and play house with


----------



## GrantsKat

yes yes yes, but at 39, not such a good idea....odds are it would be another boy!

TPBM wishes she had a girl as well


----------



## miniman

I'm not a she but DW and I very much wanted a girl to add to our boys but it never happened.

TPBM doesn't like Halloween


----------



## pdswife

yes yes yes but at 43, not such a good idea... odds are that it would be another boy!!
(just my luck! and can you just see David's face when I told him... Um  Son, you're going to be a big brother!!  He'd die!


TPBM
is warmer than I am


----------



## GrantsKat

(Ray, Im not too big a fan of Halloween, neither are my boys for some reason!)
I dont know about that Ive had a sweatshirt on all day, had the heat on this morning!

TPBM would like to live in florida


----------



## miniman

Yes and No

I would love to live in Florida for amenities and the leisure things, burt some of the extreme weather puts me off.


----------



## GrantsKat

ME TOO!!!

TPBM will excuse me, gotta get my boy from school!


----------



## pdswife

bye.. I should get going too...the tax man is calling DANG him!!
Talk to you later!!

TPBM
Doesn't live anywhere close to me


----------



## suziquzie

nope. i dont. 

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## pdswife

yeap, it's about that time

TPBM
just got home from the closet


----------



## suziquzie

lol, spyin' again???

TPBM went to the POST OFFICE today!


----------



## pdswife

yep..drove that big redneck truck all the way there and back

TPBM
drove 120 miles today


----------



## suziquzie

nope thats tj's commute.... i drove 37 tho.... 

TPBM is worried about her candycorn safely making it halfway across the country.


----------



## pdswife

oh... lol... guess I wasn't listening too well yesterday.  

lol...I'm sure it will be wonderful !  I showed Paul and he said it was COOL and that we'lll use it to decorate for Christmas.

TPBM
just laughed at my hubby!


----------



## suziquzie

well i suppose they could be strung up on a tree.... 

TPBM is having WARM windy weather for once!


----------



## pdswife

cool and rainy ... gray as always

TPBM
is looking at pretty yellow leaves


----------



## suziquzie

nope, all turned brown already for the most part. 

TPBM is changing dinner plans.... AGAIN


----------



## pdswife

no..still having stuffed tomatoes

TPBM
is having celery stuffed tacos instead of soup??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no I think (THINK) I'm going to go light the grill and make my made up bruchetta chicken one last time... 

TPBM has a hard time lighting the charcoal on a windy day.


----------



## pdswife

we have a gas grill and I can't even turn it on.. Paul does it for me 

TPBM
is a better griller than I will ever be 
because I play helpless and get Paul to take over


----------



## suziquzie

i do that if TJ is home..... cuz he "knows better" and takes over anyway... 
but he never is awake so I had to become one with the grill. 

TPBM likes meat that tastes like FIRE!


----------



## pdswife

better than meat than meat that tastes like blood.

TPBM
over packs when ever she goes anywhere


----------



## suziquzie

yep! best to be prepared!!! 

TPBM can't wear clothes a 2nd time without washing them.


----------



## pdswife

yep, I can. doesn't seem to bother me at all.

TPBM
must use a lot of laundry soap


----------



## suziquzie

lol yes tj goes batty.... if i wear something 2-3 hours it goes in the dirty laundry. 

TPBM just reminded me to add soap to my list.....


----------



## pdswife

oh good..I remembered to remind someone of something..

TPBM
is wishing she waited until today to pull out the garden


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm too tired today. 

TPBM has a craving for grasshopper pie....


----------



## pdswife

I've never had it...so the craving isn't toooo strong.

TPBM
has spiders to knit and webs to string


----------



## suziquzie

nah, grills to light! 

TPBM just made them a big leaf pile.


----------



## pdswife

the spiders??  lol!

TPBM (or the person sitting in my office chair )

needs a little nap!


----------



## lifesaver

yep! i did it so that my grandchildren could play in it.


TPBM is thinking about calling his/her best friend whom he/she hasn't talked to in a while.


----------



## chefmaloney

True. I just got off work and never got that second wind thingy going.

TPBM makes home-made beef jerky.


----------



## miniman

No, I would like to but our climate is against it.

TPBM is enjoying a relaxing drink.


----------



## suziquzie

haha yes its relaxing but i'm so busy its working against me! 

TPBM is excited for halloween!


----------



## lifesaver

not at all. i really don't care for the holiday

TPBM
is getting ready to fix supper


----------



## suziquzie

all fixed, just melting the cheese! 

TPBM gets happy from seeing thier family happy.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do and I never get tired of it.

TPBM
is done with dinner now


----------



## suziquzie

no i burned it checkin facebook!!! time to eat now tho.

tpbm does not like loud


----------



## pdswife

no..no ... I don't..  

TPBM
will make dinner nice for her family even if it is a little browner than she likes


----------



## suziquzie

ya. its just the cheese. but the usual suspects are still not eating. 

TPBM knows why I dont bother most days.


----------



## pdswife

yeah..go through all that trouble and all they want is peanut butter and jelly...sigh

TPBM
will just have to feed the good stuff to TJ later on


----------



## suziquzie

Always save it for him!!!!! 

TPBM likes life to be un-eventful in a no drama sort of way.


----------



## pdswife

yes. safe. quite. dull. unexciting. nice.

TPBM
panics easily


----------



## suziquzie

not as much as i had been trained from birth to panic....

TPBM iis worried they haven't heard the dr's results yet..


----------



## pdswife

how'd ya know.. Paul's going to get them tomorrow.  are you waiting too?

TPBM
was really raised by my mother!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. waiting. i think if it was ok it'd be here. I was right last time... 

She tried, I resisted, I only got a bit rubbed off thank goodness...

TPBM gets torn on a certain baby girls birthday because it's also HER MOTHERS!
(could I be more cursed????)


----------



## pdswife

and does mother make you feel guilty because you'd rather play legos than go visit the old folks home and spoon feed an old grump?

TPBM
must wonder what I"ve been drinking?


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you pick up my brandy habit? 

TPBM is better at cleaning up dinner right away than I am.


----------



## pdswife

lol... no still on the hot water... I'm just a weirdo

NO... but I do try to do it before I go to bed.
I get grumpy if I see dirty dishes in the sink when I wake up

TPBM
is fine and dandy!


----------



## suziquzie

PERFECT!!

TPBM is watching a kid make an "alien helmet" out of a bike helmet for school... but the kid doesn't even know WHAT IT"S FOR!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

LOL.... do they get to dress up tomorrow?  Did you have to make treats?

TPBM
will be in bed by the time I
get back from making dinner


----------



## suziquzie

i dont think so. too much to do. 

TPBM will go do dinner now as I go do clean up time.


----------



## pdswife

sure will

see ya later
or tomorrow

BYE!!!


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> sure will
> 
> see ya later
> or tomorrow
> 
> BYE!!!


 
 did you forget something?


----------



## pdswife

nope..we're done for the night


----------



## lifesaver

Yep! Im getting ready to do dinner. I'm fixing meatball subs. YUMMY!

TPBM
Wants to take a short nap but has more important things to get done.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I want to go back to bed but have to make pumpkin chocolate chip cookies for my neighbour's grandchildren for Halloween.  It has become a tradition and they love them!

TPBM has a great costume


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. nothing...not at all.

TPBM
is having a great day!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I am....been outside with my boys all day!!

TPBM is in a good mood as well


----------



## pdswife

yes I am.  It's friday!!

TPBM
is looking forward to trick or treaters


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, we never get them here....we live in the sticks lol

TPBM is ready to to turn out the lights & hide


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, none here!

TPBM is going to have a great weekend with their spouse!


----------



## LPBeier

Don't need to hide, just keep the front lights off and enjoy a movie in the back livingroom!


----------



## pdswife

yep!  Though I'm wondering how I'm going to cook dinner in the dark...

TPBM
has a swing set in her yard


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, with a slide yay! lol

TPBM has a pool


----------



## babetoo

no pool

tpbm loves to swim


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and I can't wait until I graduate to pool therapy!

TPBM has more than one swimsuit


----------



## GrantsKat

I have alot, but refuse to wear any of them!!

TPBM is relaxing for the rest of the day


----------



## foodisfood

no way! im going to a zombie prom!!!

TPBM is a messy eater!!!


----------



## pdswife

no.. don't like messes

TPBM
is making cookies and will frost them tomorrow


----------



## foodisfood

aw sadly no, i wish i was making cookies though!

TPBM hates meat but loves post-it notes


----------



## pdswife

I love meat and and post it notes

TPBM
is new to the site but will soon know his way around


----------



## foodisfood

yeah me!

TPBM eats crackers and juice for breakfast all the time


----------



## GrantsKat

no not really

TPBM is eerily cold!


----------



## lifesaver

Nope, I have black coffee and a slice of buttered toast.

TPBM
is having a good day


----------



## pdswife

yes I am.. lol... Fridays are always good

TPBM
is ready for the daily nap


----------



## GrantsKat

nap?? I wish!! 

TPBM saw the pics I just posted of my boys


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. No nape here. I'm too busy having fun here on discooking.com 

TPBM
Is planning to have spaghetti, salad and garlic toast for supper tonight.


----------



## lifesaver

YEP! I saw the pics and the are very nice


----------



## GrantsKat

thank you! no Im not sure what Im having for dinner

TPBM has to bathe 3 very dirty little boys soon


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmmmmmmmm! Actually it's 2 boys and 1 girl. 

TPBM
Is right now having a tall glass of ice cold pop


----------



## suziquzie

no i'd liek some hot coffee tho. 

TPBM is eating fast food for dinner.


----------



## pdswife

sounds good to me but... roasted chicken instead

TPBM just convinced me to have 
coffee


----------



## suziquzie

glad to help! 

TPBM is not sure why HE has all the windows open in here.


----------



## pdswife

windows are closed heat is UP and fireplace is about to be turned on.  I'm freezing again.

TPBM
has been sitting at the puter for so long her foot is asleep!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol no but it could if i dont stop sitting on it! 

TPBM needs to take out some contacts and change her shirt.


----------



## pdswife

I don't have enough guts to wear contacts and my shirt is still nice and clean 

TPMB
is looking forward to going to grandma's


----------



## suziquzie

not really. i wanna sleep. 
TPBM will wish me luck on tonights adventure/


----------



## pdswife

yes yes I do... are you going to YOUR mom's or TJ's??

TPBM
will have fun for her kids sake


----------



## GrantsKat

we had a lot of fun today! (guess suz is off trick or treating)

TPBM likes trail mix


----------



## pdswife

I like it ..mostly the M & Ms'  ( yep, I think she's gone...what about you..do the boys want to go out even with out dressing??)


TPBM
likes Greek food


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do although I havent had much but I definitely want to try making some!! ( Its about to storm here & they are scared!)

TPBM makes souvlaki


----------



## pdswife

I can.. but I haven't in awhile.  shall I tell you how good it is made with goat meat?  YUMMMMMY!!!

TPMB
can ask me for some recipes if she wants!


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love  some recipes!!! like Jeekinz said in the other thread, I think its the gamey taste that turns me off!!!

TPBM has some recipes passed down from family


----------



## pdswife

yep, yep, I do... and when I get back I'll send you some.
I married a Greek for the food ya know!

TPBM
will make her kids feel safe in the storm


----------



## GrantsKat

Im trying, but since the last bad storm when the carport blew off they are real paranoid now!

TPBM has some cleaning up to do still!


----------



## pdswife

yes.

TPMB
doesn't like wind anymore than the boys


----------



## Saphellae

Doesn't like wind?  Wind like a toot, or wind wind? lol  If it's a toot, I don't like when boys do it, no.. blech... women don't toot, and it's a scientific fact.

TPBM is giving out candy.


----------



## pdswife

no...chances are we won't get any doorbell ringers tonight...

TPBM
doesn't like trick or treat day


----------



## miniman

I sure don't

TPBM is eating something exotic for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

oh like what? no Im not!!

TPBM has to give some little boys a bath


----------



## pdswife

no.. Maybe a big one later??  lol

TPBM
wouldn't mind a bath for herself


----------



## GrantsKat

lol funny you should say that! I just ran a bath for the boys but they are glued to the halloween show on tv!!

TPBM likes scented bubble bath!


----------



## pdswife

yes, vanilla and lemon!

TPBM
is happiest when the boys are quiet and happy at the very same time


----------



## GrantsKat

yes! and that they are now..BUT they need a bath!!!guess Im staying up later than usual tonight! Or they go to bed dirty : ( blah

TPBM is hungry!


----------



## lifesaver

Yes hubbie and i are both hungry. we're ordering pizza from pizza hut tonight.

TPBM
I'll bet is just as hungry as hubby and i?


----------



## pdswife

no..not really... dinner is a long time from now so it's a good thing I'm not

TPBM
can let the kids go to bed dirty..after all it's a holiday!  lol


----------



## lifesaver

I don't think so. My grandbabies will never go to bed dirty.

TPBM
Is getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## pdswife

at 4:30pm... I think not.

TPBM
has good moods and bad moods


----------



## GrantsKat

lol true, but the hubby will not be happy tomorrow if I dont get them in the bath tonight (hes working tonight & "reminded" me how they need a bath!!)

TPBM thinks my kids are gonna have nightmares!


----------



## pdswife

I hope they are not!  

TPBM
will put extra bubbles in so that they can have extra fun!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

there are lots of bubbles waiting for them, but this dang zoey 101 show has them mesmorized!!! its over at 8, so maybe, just maybe I can get them a quick bath & then nappy time!!

TPBM is glad that her child is grown!


----------



## babetoo

not me,  

tpbm loves her kids a lot.


----------



## lifesaver

yes i am putting extra bubbles in the grandbabies bath and i'm sure the're to bubbles of fun.  

TPBM
is ready to have a big glass of ice cold tea very soon.


----------



## pdswife

no way...I'm freeeeeezing.. hot water with lemon is my drink of choice for winter

TPBM
will get soapy wet soon


----------



## elaine l

Nope, waiting to eat

TPBM is eagerly waiting for the trick or treaters to be done with it.


----------



## GrantsKat

no trick or treaters here!!!

TPBM wants some alone time


----------



## elaine l

Yep ready for some......

TPBM is going to watch a movie tonight....a scary one!


----------



## pdswife

no.. It's SCI-FI Friday!  

TPBM
doesn't watch Stargate


----------



## elaine l

No never have.  

TPBM watches the history channel a lot


----------



## pdswife

no not too much

TPBM
watches the news at least once a day


----------



## elaine l

Every morning at 6 a.m.

TPBM watches the news late


----------



## lifesaver

i pick up the news here on the internet.

TPBM
is thinking about having pancakes with bacon and eggs for breakfast tommorow morning.


----------



## chefmaloney

TRUE. But thinking about a brownie w/pecans instead.

TPBM is thinking about purchasing a new coat for the winter.


----------



## lifesaver

No not really, i kind of like the coat that i've been wearing for the past 4 years. It's pretty warm.

TPBM
Is right now thinking about calling it a night and going to bed for the night.


----------



## chefmaloney

Not yet. I haven't eaten dinner. Having pot roast (crock-pot) Yummmm......

TPBM is out of postage stamps.


----------



## expatgirl

haven't had postage stamps in ages......what's the current price???

if we have mail (which isn't often) we send it by company post....................

pot roast sounds yummy..........


----------



## chefmaloney

oh wow. The going rate is 42cents. Still a bargain considering it's cheaper than taking a letter from California to Nebraska myself :>)


----------



## expatgirl

42 cents!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!oh, my oh,my..................


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, guys, keep going on..........I'll eventually recover.............42cents????


----------



## babetoo

i had to buy one from a neighbor. only had one of last price stamps. 

tpbm would rather phone than mail.


----------



## expatgirl

you know me, Babe.................tpbm loves to dance in the kitchen when noone is looking or better yet doesn't care who watches.............


----------



## quicksilver

Very rarely dance in the kitch. Do dance in my seat in the truck though!

TPBM wishes more kids came last night... (too much candy left for them to eat)


----------



## GrantsKat

we never get trick or treaters here! we live in the sticks!

TPBM is chilly this morning again


----------



## quicksilver

Just alittle, but it will warm up to a/c need this afternoon, like the past 3 days.

TPBM voted already (me on Wednesday)


----------



## chefmaloney

True, voted last week. 

TPBM doesn't watch much television.


----------



## pdswife

I listen to it more than watch

TPBM
is wondering if Suzie will soon be in the closet


----------



## lifesaver

sorry. cant say i know who suzie is but if she's a nice person i wish i did. 

TPBM
is thinking about having a cookout today.


----------



## LPBeier

No, too cold here for a cookout but I am thinking of lighting the fireplace for the first time this season tonight.

TPBM will remember to turn their clocks back.

(By the way, Lifesaver, Suzi is a VERY nice person....even though she spends lots of time in the closet LOL!!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

I think she likes it there Laurie!! 

Paul will turn the clocks back. No problems there

TPBM
is going to have a good day and a nice night by the fire


----------



## expatgirl

I'm going to have a nice evening because I leave tomorrow for TX.........not sure what it's all about Suzie except that I like her a lot...... she's a breath of fresh air and I feel very protective of her......must be an inside joke..........


----------



## expatgirl

TPBM is a sun-lover.................


----------



## lifesaver

but why would anyone want to spend their time in a closet where it is so dark?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi takes her breaks at work in a room the size of a closet with a computer in it!
And I am not a sun lover because it literally makes me sick

TPBM has their computer in a room much bigger than a closet!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. we have all five or six ( I've lost track ) of the computers in a larger room.

TPBM
is happy to have hubby home today


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and I am even happier that he is cleaning the bathrooms LOL!!!! Guess he misses work already!

TPBM is having a good day today.


----------



## lifesaver

yes. my computer is in the dinning room and my desk sits in a corner between two windows.i like lots of light.

TPBM
is trying to clean house and work on the computer at the same time.


----------



## pdswife

cleaning the bathroom...wow...that's better than flowers!!!

YEP, good day so far

TPBM
has to get new tires on the truck


----------



## lifesaver

i guess a van would be close enough to a truck. but no. don't need any new tires.

TPBM
needs to go to the store to get tonights supper.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, haven't a clue what to get either

TPBM knows exactly what they are having for dinner


----------



## pdswife

no, but I do have to decide what to make

TPBM
is waiting for hubby again....


----------



## lifesaver

no. he's been home all day.

TPBM
is now looking at family photos.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I am looking FOR family photos....it's a long story.

TPBM is trying to figure out what to make for lunch


----------



## pdswife

no... though I"m sure Paul will come a begging soon!!  

TPBM
wants veggie pizza!!!!


----------



## lifesaver

actually im fixing hubby leftover pizza from pizza hut last night.

TPBM
is now having a tall glass of ice  tea.


----------



## pdswife

no.. too cold

TPBM
likes warm drinks during the winter


----------



## LPBeier

No, but might have a tall mug of hot ginger tea.

TPBM likes walking in the leaves.


----------



## pdswife

we certainly have a lot of leaves falling right now


TPBM
has laundry waiting


----------



## LPBeier

Actually yes, the dryer just stopped so it is transfer time.

TPBM can read minds!


----------



## lifesaver

nope. did all my laundry yesterday.

TPBM
needs to get the dishes washed


----------



## pdswife

nope, did them this morning

TPBM
is listening to hubby play the piano and sing


----------



## lifesaver

nope. he can't play or sing.

TPBM
will be going to church tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

nope... starbucks

TPBM
is smiling and getting hugs!


----------



## lifesaver

yep. lots of them.

TPBM
is watching a movie right now.


----------



## LPBeier

Must be your hubby I am listening to because mine can't do either LOL!!

TPBM is getting excited for Tuesday!

How did you guys get so far ahead of me?


----------



## lifesaver

nope. don't anything special to do on tuesday.

TPBM
is waiting on the mail to come.


----------



## chefmaloney

nope. got the mail.

TPBM is doing a load of wash.


----------



## LPBeier

Just did two and have two more to go.

TPBM watches sports on Saturday.


----------



## lifesaver

the only time i like to watch sports is if children are playing in them. children do funny things.

TPBM
needs to water the house plants.


----------



## meshoo96

nope, only one plant and it gets watered once a week

TPBM is sad that Halloween is over


----------



## lifesaver

nope. not at all.

TPBM
is thinking about baking cookies.


----------



## LPBeier

No, baked them yesterday.

TPBM has a sweet tooth!

Meshoo, good to see you!


----------



## chefmaloney

Toooo true.

TPBM loves dark chocolate more than milk chocolate.


----------



## meshoo96

Nope, I'm not a big fan unless it's with mint.

TPBM is enjoying a lazy Saturday afternoon

Thanks LP. It's been a while, been really busy and hectic here. Good to be back.


----------



## lifesaver

you got that right.

TPBM
likes to plant plowers in the yard.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I do and herbs too.

TPBM thinks that Michael Symon's chocolate almond covered bacon sounds very strange.


----------



## meshoo96

it does, but i so want to try it

TPBM is craving chocolate right now


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I think I will have another pumpkin chocolate chip cookie

TPBM would like one too


----------



## lifesaver

i've never had a pumpkin chocolate chip cookie but yes i wouldn't mind trying one.

TPBM
would like to have a cup of capachino.


----------



## GrantsKat

sure,can I have two??? ; )

TPBM still has a lot to do today


----------



## lifesaver

no. not really.

TPBM
likes apple pie.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but I prefer a crumble topping to a crust.

TPBM is in a good mood today!


----------



## GrantsKat

I am! HI LAURIE!!!


TPBM needs some "me" time


----------



## lifesaver

yep...i'm in a wonderful mood.

TPBM
had hashbrowns for breadfast this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I made scrambled eggs w/cheese!

TPBM makes breakfast every morning


----------



## suziquzie

for someone in some way or another i suppose!!! 

TPBMhad fun trick-or-treating.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope it was storming & the boys were petrified!!

TPBM has oodles of candy!!!


----------



## lifesaver

nope. don't go trick-or-treating.

TPBM
ate toomuch candy last night.


----------



## suziquzie

yep. and this morning... 

TPBM is happy for that extra hour of sleep comin up tonight!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes! more sleep is always good

TPBM is relaxing for the rest of the day


----------



## suziquzie

I'll try.... I see a mess thats gonna bug me.... 

TPBM will help me decide what craft to do next.


----------



## LPBeier

If you call ice on the top of your knee and heat under it with a weight on your ankle resting!

TPBM got a good laugh at that image.


----------



## lifesaver

yep.sitting here relaxing and posting.

TPBM
injoys their computer as much as i do mine.


----------



## LPBeier

Can you crochet me a cover for my ice bag?

TPBM is home from work (and not stuck in a closet)


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt that confuse your knee? lol

TPBM WILL get better soon enough!


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting MUCHO better thank you!

TPBM can't wait until I can do the twist at my niece's wedding!


----------



## suziquzie

yep i'm home no closet (10 freakin hours today!) 
hmm didnt know i was sick... lol

TPBM gets confused here some days!


----------



## lifesaver

yep. sometimes.

TPBM
can't wait for the weekend to end.


----------



## LPBeier

Weekends, weekdays, all the same to me

TPBM is bageled out


----------



## suziquzie

for today. tomorrow is a new day, new bagels! 

TPBM will excuse me for a bit while I change my mind about making the ham...


----------



## lifesaver

nope. i don't like bagels.

TPBM
likes bagels with sour cream and strawberries.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have never had that!

TPBM is cold


----------



## LPBeier

the top of my knee is but the rest of me is toasty warm

TPBM is still wondering what to have for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

the boys have been fed, not sure what Im having, hubbys working

TPBM likes classical music


----------



## lifesaver

i love classical music. 

TPBM
likes to dance.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes me and my boys dance all the time...not very well though lol

TPBM has a large family


----------



## lifesaver

yep. family get togethers are a lot of fun.

TPBM
likes to drink coffee all day.


----------



## LPBeier

No, allergic to caffeine

TPBM likes herbal tea


----------



## chefmaloney

nope.

TPBM rides a bicycle to work.


----------



## lifesaver

haven't rode a bicycle in many years.

TPBM
owns a jeep


----------



## GrantsKat

nope a jeep will not accomodate all of us!

TPBM has many vehicles


----------



## lifesaver

i wsed to have many vehicles but now i just own two.

TPBM
likes to collect coins and stamps.


----------



## GrantsKat

I did when I was younger ,but not anymore

TPBM is taking care of little ones


----------



## suziquzie

nope, Dad is for now. He's playing video games making the boys zombies, and legogirl is still napping. 
 

TPBM loves to come home on Saturdays like this!!!!


----------



## lifesaver

yep. three grandchildren.

TPBM
didn't get a nap today and is now getting tired early.


----------



## GrantsKat

(if shes napping now then what time does she go to bed? my boys would be up till 11!)
I used to love saturdays till hubby got a second job!

TPBM makes good margaritas


----------



## suziquzie

i never made one. barely drink them because drinking tequila shots one too many times makes the smell of tequila make me nauseous.... 
but i do try here and there when we go out! 

TPBM is dreading what time the kids will get up when the clocks go backwards.....


----------



## lifesaver

do you know i even put margarita salt around the rim of my glass and put a lime with it?


----------



## babetoo

no kids . however i hate time change, takes a week to get used to yet

tpbm usually forgets to reset clocks.


----------



## suziquzie

NO I'd be at work an hour earlier and I already go an hour earlier than I have to!!! 

TPBM shoudl stay out of the candy...


----------



## lifesaver

nope. i never forget.

TPBM
likes to tell jokes.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im not very good at that!

TPBM is not liking the chaos going on in the house right now!


----------



## chefmaloney

chaos? how did you know my nephew was watching 'get smart'?

TPBM needs to go to the gas station tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. mon wed fri are gas days. 

TPBM should not have it down to such science!!!!


----------



## chefmaloney

right. everything turns into such a project.

TPBM is wearing white socks.


----------



## pdswife

white with pink toes

TPBM
is making dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

nope we are all done (where ya been?!)

TPBM is having something yummy for dinner


----------



## pdswife

leftover chicken twas yummy last night

TPBM
is in a different time zone


----------



## miniman

sure am - lots of hours difference.

TPBM is enjoying their dinner


----------



## lifesaver

actually i think our time zone is the same because i have a son in the military that is stationed in washington.

TPBM
is going to remember to set their clocks tonight.


----------



## babetoo

lordy i hope so. 

tpbm like to know what time it is all the time.


----------



## lifesaver

nope. not me, but hubby does.

TPBM
had fried chicken, baked potato w/butter and mixed vegetables for supper this evening.


----------



## pdswife

no but going to have leftover roasted chicken baked potatoes and sliced tomatoes
for dinner in a few hours

TPBM
has a favorite song


----------



## GrantsKat

oh I have a few of them!!

TPBM knows I have to go soon : (


----------



## pdswife

is it getting late over there again


TPBM
will have a good sleep tonight


----------



## lifesaver

well, i guess i can at least hope so.

TPBM
is glad that the mowing season is over with.


----------



## pdswife

we hired some one to do the mowing because we hate yard work!!!!

TPBM
is going to take a nap soon


----------



## GrantsKat

not nap, but bedtime later!

TPBM was busy today


----------



## lifesaver

not quite. too late at night.

TPBM
is about ready to call it a night.


----------



## GrantsKat

I will be in about an hour...once the boys settle down

TPBM goes to bed  early


----------



## pdswife

11:30 or 12:00 most nights.

TPBM
is dizzy because life is a circle


----------



## GrantsKat

lol how did you know?

TPBM has been doing alot today


----------



## lifesaver

nah! not at all.

TPBM
would like to take a trip around the world.


----------



## suziquzie

more paid for than free work...  

TPBM didn't get her corn yet.


----------



## pdswife

plan on buying a round the world ticket ...someday....

TPBM
wishes dinner would cook itself tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

no not yet

TPBM is done with  dinner


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no no dinner it's not even 5:00 ( boy you guys eat early!!)

TPBM
needs to work on her zune tonight..there's down loading to be done


----------



## suziquzie

I need a zune.... send yours I'll work with... oops... on it. 
 

TPBM needs a lottery fairy.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do... Paul tried... he lost...he's a loser...sigh

TPBM
forgot to buy new chapstick and now has to go to the store again....


----------



## lifesaver

i have plenty of blistex to carry my through the winter.

TPBM
has to go get groceries tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

no I buy 3 at a time.... and usually have 4 open at a time because I can't remember to check my pockets before I dry them w/ the laundry...... 

TPBM got used to bigger paychecks TOO fast.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do!

TPBM  is ready for these boys to calm down & go nappy!!!


----------



## pdswife

naw...they are not bothering me at all yet...lol

TPBM
needs to buy a good pair of ear plugs or a roll of duck tape...lol!!!


----------



## suziquzie

ok that applies not to me for once!!!!! 
(i promise not to get used to that..... ) 

TPBM can't have enough pajama pants.


----------



## pdswife

I love them... !!!

TPBM
is ready for it to be her friday


----------



## GrantsKat

well yeah ok, I get to skip a whole week of chores!! lol

TPEOPLEBM will excuse me....Im tired & THEY need to settle down! see ya tomorrow!!


----------



## pdswife

Bye Kathe, have a good night and dream some sweet dreams!!

TPBM
will know I have to leave soon too because Paul will be home and will
want his dinner


----------



## suziquzie

where is he?? 

TPBM is going to watch someone else play xbox tonight.


----------



## pdswife

he's at the gym making him self beautiful...lol... I go lay in a tanning bed and relax, he works his skinny little butt off.  Gotta love him!
and yes, I shall watch him play!!!

TPBM
would share a brandy if I asked nice


----------



## suziquzie

yeah if i hadn;t drank it all and had to wait til payday to get more cuz we gotta buy a car part.
 

TPBM thinks a drinking problem is defined as not being able to get the glass to your mouth.....


----------



## pdswife

no.. I think having a drinking problem is defined is not having any beer in the house.  Now that's a problem!

TPBM
uses cute envelopes to send people candy corn


----------



## lifesaver

nope. not at all.

TPBM
had grilled steak for supper donight


----------



## suziquzie

heehee did you like 'em??? I didn't like the boring yellow ones.

TPBM likes real mail


----------



## pdswife

I love snail mail!!  I get excited when I see real stamps.  SIlly me!!

TPBM
will have to say goodbye now cuz, the man has to be fed!


----------



## suziquzie

so feed him! 

TPBM has to go get ready to be up at 3am.

BYE!


----------



## lifesaver

nope. he's already been fead.

TPBM
had jello fo desert today.


----------



## expatgirl

had no jello today but love it with whipped cream.........tpbm likes beautiful sunsets.......


----------



## pdswife

yep and I've even seen the "Green Flash"

TPBM
is very happy!!


----------



## chefmaloney

Yes. I'm visiting with family tomorrow.

TPBM made homemade ice cream last summer.


----------



## suziquzie

no i never got a chance to...

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah the time change has me all messed up!!

TPBM got up regular time even though it was really an hour earlier


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, which REALLY sucked because it was 2 am!!!!!!!!

TPBM hits snooze ALOT


----------



## GrantsKat

I did when I worked, now I wake up on my own & it sucks!

TPBM just recieved a drum set >:/


----------



## suziquzie

ugh no. who did that to you??!?!?

TPBM is not happy with the amount of sunlight left at this hour.


----------



## GrantsKat

(do you know my neighbor gave it to us??? HE has no kids!!!lol)
I have no idea whats gonna happen tonight, it will get dark at around 6-6:30....will they go to bed? hmmm then they will be up at 4am! 

TPBM eats dinner late


----------



## pdswife

yes...late even for our time zone

TPBM
is already tinking about bed


----------



## suziquzie

bed sounds so nice... so lovely... so sleepy.....

TPBM is going to try not to clean this evening.


----------



## GrantsKat

no cleaning for me, except dishes .....Hi Trish!

TPBM thinks its time for a drink!


----------



## pdswife

no...but I have a long list of "to do's " for tomorrow

TPBM
is waiting for emails and postings to start coming from the beach


----------



## suziquzie

YES it's time for a drink but I got NOTHIN!!!!! 
YEP beach emails start tuesday dont they? 

TPBM needs to get some comfy-er pants on


----------



## pdswife

I'm in a bathrobe..so any pants would be uncomfier...is that a word...?

TPBM
is tired of wind and rain


----------



## GrantsKat

for today I am, been yucky all day!

TPBM wishes she had some soup


----------



## suziquzie

nope its 70 and sunny.... too bad its about to get DARK!


TPBM didnt get dressed today and is just fine with it!


----------



## pdswife

no.. I have yet another headache..and I'd much rather be dressed and feeling good....

TPBM
is
wondering if Kathe lost her puter power again


----------



## suziquzie

maybe she should send up some smoke signals....

TPBM ate too much candy.


----------



## GrantsKat

Im here! but Im getting bombarded by little boys & thier lego cakes they keep making for me!

TPBM should take some advil


----------



## pdswife

I took my RX...it makes me very sleepy...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


TPBM
should mail some lego cakes back to the boys


----------



## suziquzie

i could use some... but Trish could more heehee

TPBM is feelin' a whole bunch of lazy comin' on!


----------



## pdswife

Lazy is good ...is it not??

TPBM
will enjoy lazy even more if it includes some yarn


----------



## suziquzie

I thought about it.... but I just want to snooze!!! 

TPBM will excuse me while I try that out a bit b4 legogirl gets up.


----------



## GrantsKat

yup have fun suz!

TPBM needs to put away some toys that are causing problems!


----------



## lifesaver

nope. no toys hanging outside the bedrooms.

TPBM
went out for supper tonight


----------



## suziquzie

nope. i'm the chef here at chez mama's tonight! 

TPBM got only a 10 min snooze.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. No snoozes today.

TPBM
has barbecue chicken going on the grill right now.


----------



## babetoo

wish i did

tpbm needs to get busy and finish chores


----------



## pdswife

No bbq chicken but it does sound good

TPBM
is too sleepy to type correctly


----------



## lifesaver

nope. no chores to do.

TPBM
is having a bowl of pecan ice cream


----------



## pdswife

I wish I had some ice cream that sounds good

TPBM
will have pizza for dinner


----------



## elaine l

Hey your right

TPBM will too!


----------



## pdswife

hey, you're right too

TPBM
will have VEGGIE PIZZA and her hubby will have ham and tomato


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm! i had some of that for lunch.

TPBM
went to church today.


----------



## pdswife

no..didn't even make it to starbucks...

TPBM
is listening to a funny conversation


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. Not unless it the conversation between hubby and i.

TPBM
has a lot of business to take care of today.

pdswife, I hate to sound stupid, but what is starbucks?


----------



## GrantsKat

(lifesaver, starbucks is a coffee shop)
the only business I have to take care of is whats going on in this house!!

TPBM is HUNGRY!


----------



## pdswife

Starbucks Homepage?

I thought EVERYone knew STARBUCKS!!! lol.  It's our date place.

No business today but tomorrow is filled to the rim with stuff to do.

TPBM
will be very very busy tomorrow but 
will still make time for DC


----------



## GrantsKat

I have to go food shopping, with all 3 boys so........yes that will take up a lot of time!!

TPBM doesnt have a headache anymore


----------



## pdswife

still have it...and Paul is making me laugh and that's making it worse...he's on the phone trying to help his dad with his computer.  It's so funny.  Last time he couldn't even find the W on the key board!!! 

TPBM
wishes she could shop with out the boys
and get things done faster


----------



## suziquzie

i'll take her boys! 

TPBM still needs more sleepy.


----------



## pdswife

yes always more is good


TPBM
is up and ready to go go go


----------



## lifesaver

nope. no boys to shop with

TPBM
is planning to do a little reading before going to bed


----------



## suziquzie

not. well maybe.... to go go go TO BED! 

TPBM wants them all to SHUSH!


----------



## pdswife

well, I am going to fill out my voters thingy so Pauling can mail it.. so I'll read it.

TPBM
is voting at the booth on Tuesday


----------



## GrantsKat

they are shushed and thats whats freaking me out...its only 7!!!


TPBM will be uo early with little ones!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

yep voting 
not too early i get up first  (i hope) 

TPBM will let me visit from the closet tomorow.


----------



## GrantsKat

I love your closet visits!!! lol

TPBM still has some things to do tonite


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, gotta do my "fish work" lol

TPBM will feed HIS fish for me so i can snooze.


----------



## lifesaver

nope.

TPBM
has a letter to write


----------



## pdswife

just ordering pizza and watching Chef Jeff

TPBM
is also being lazy for the rest of the night


----------



## GrantsKat

yes yes yes!!! they are almost all asleep ALREADY! which means up a lot at nite & up early in the morning!

TPBM is happy being lazy with the hubby


----------



## pdswife

hubby is working hard... again...always... two jobs keeps him busy

TPBM
is happy he's home at least


----------



## suziquzie

i wish we could in the evening he wants to be lazy in the morning. 

TPBM thinks opposite schedules are for the birds!


----------



## lifesaver

well ah, i'm not a he, but will a she do?  yes i'm happy to be home.

TPBM
is getting ready to have a late supper.


----------



## suziquzie

no i cant eat late with the little people.

TPBM had breakfast for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

YES they stink!!

TPBM will excuse me as the oldest son & only one awake wants me to watch Emeril with him!!!


----------



## suziquzie

sounds fun!

TPBM will excuse ME to feed the fishes and do dishes.


----------



## lifesaver

Oh yah baby! and I don't know where you get your flour but where i get mine it don't come seasoned. .

TPBM
is going to have to watch emeril lagasse. like it or not.


----------



## pdswife

I don't think it's on right now

TPBM
should be doing something other than DCing


----------



## GrantsKat

NO! I havent been on all day!! I need my fix lol

TPBM forgot something when she went shopping


----------



## suziquzie

Oh I always forget SOMETHING! 

TPBM got the car from uglyville insured today so the other one can rest awhile.


----------



## pdswife

lol... is TJ going to do surgery on it?

TPBM
is done with bagels for a few hours


----------



## suziquzie

For 48 hours!!!! 
I am now addicted to having 5 day a week paychecks... HELP!!! 

TPBM will be zooming across the sky while I'm voting tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

yep.. or at least sitting in airports... 

TPBM
is ready for a few more hours of FABLE


----------



## suziquzie

nope, I wish. I haven't seen him at all in a few days... ok but for 5 min here and there. 
 

TPBM does not have this issue.


----------



## pdswife

Wish you'd been watching.. so that you could ask TJ a few things so that I could give Paul a few hints... so that we could finish up .  lol... 

TPBM  needs more hubby time


----------



## GrantsKat

I REALLY DO!!!

TPBM knows that my hubby doesnt play video games


----------



## pdswife

I didn't but now I do.   

TPBM is wondering why I'm sitting here and why I"m not out there packing that giant pile of STUFF in the livingroom


----------



## suziquzie

i wasn't, but now I am lol....
 

TPBM needs a packing robot.


----------



## GrantsKat

could I have a cleaning robot instead?

TPBM has lots of suitcases


----------



## suziquzie

nope. we always used big duffel bags.... I guess they're kinda like a suitcase... 

TPBM is ready to eat!


----------



## pdswife

sure..I saw one at costco the other day.

NO..just one to check on filled with silverware and sharp knives and computer parts and a carry on filled with clothes  or..it will be if I ever fill it up


TPBM
works too hard and doesn't relax enough


----------



## suziquzie

i cant relax sitting drives me batty after an hour.

TPBM thinks I probably have a.d.d.


----------



## pdswife

lol... I don't THINK so... 


TPBM

Is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

well no not really!

TPBM is trying to get the kids ready for the new Dora movie


----------



## suziquzie

oh is that on tonight? legogirl will flip! 
I hope tj isn;t recording other stuff...

TPBM has a kid thats gonna starve himself to death one of these days....


----------



## pdswife

no..mine is getting fatter and fatter everytime I see him.

TPBM
has picky eaters


----------



## suziquzie

Just one.... and a half. Legogirl used to eat the rest of Nathan's plate...
Jacob is almost 9 and turning into a typical boy dump truck!!!! 

TPBM is all packed.


----------



## pdswife

finally! Yes!  

TPBM
just went to bed


----------



## LPBeier

If I was in bed I wouldn't be reading and replying!  But I am going as soon as I finish sending this

TPBM won't get much sleep tonight


----------



## pdswife

nope ... do you think I'll be a grump tomorrow?

TPBM
is going to be dreaming soon


----------



## suziquzie

I dream all day!!!

TPBM is running out the door!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I'd better put a shirt on first or the police man will arrest me!

TPBM
is very friendly and will have a lazy day!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

no I gotta go vote and buy car parts...
gonna be 70 AGAIN today I may play with the leaf blower! 

TPBM doesn't do leafblowing...


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont have a leafblower....dont need one!!

TPBM doesnt like it when its overcast & dreary


----------



## lifesaver

nope. not at all.

TPBM
is thinking about what to prepare for lunch.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually what to pack for lunch as we will be eating on the road - DH will pick me up from physio and we will go get our flu shots so no time for lunch.

TPBM gets a flu shot each year


----------



## lifesaver

yep! you bet.

TPBM
just came home from getting groceries.


----------



## LPBeier

No, just leaving for physio

TPBM has already had lunch


----------



## lifesaver

Yep. just finished. (biscuit with sausage pattie)

TPBM
has some house chores to get done.


----------



## jessicacarr

how _correct_ u r ! ! !

tpbm:  is hungry


----------



## suziquzie

nope I'm eating.  

TPBM had a great morning even though it involved manual labor!


----------



## jessicacarr

nope. 

I did have a great morning, but no manual labor was involved, unless getting ready for work is considered manual labor...lol

Tpbm: enjoys visiting Discuss Cooking.


----------



## suziquzie

always! 

TPBM visits DC WAY more than they should!


----------



## jessicacarr

nah...only in moderation

tpbm:  name is nick chavez or suziquzie


----------



## suziquzie

wellll its not nick.... 

TPBM should be doing something else.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, just finished vacuuming, Ill mop in a few

TPBM has lots of leaves in the yard


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how'd ya guess??

TPBM wants to help me pick out a doily to make.


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol I just read the leaf thread AFTER I posted here!) YES I will, that reminds me, I need to look at what I have fro my Mom

TPBM needs to starch those snow flakes ASAP


----------



## suziquzie

lol thats funny i was just going to play with the starch my mom gave me.... I usually stiffen them with a 50/50 elmers glue and water mix..... 
here... you pick one I have about 30 I wanna do now!!!
Crochet Pattern Central - Free Doily Crochet Pattern Links

TPBM thinks I'm nuts!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(oh man there are sooo many!!! do you want to use color also??)
NO YOURE NOT NUTS!!! Im getting some inspiration from you!!! lol 

TPBM thinks I would be crazy to take on those snowflakes when I cant even crochet well!!


----------



## suziquzie

NO if you can do those you can do anything!!! 
Actually maybe try a few Granny squares first.... 


TPBM has re-started my craft addiction!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

Cool!! (ok you didnt answer but so far I like this one Crochet Memories, Free Crochet-a-Long Hearts Doily Pattern)

TPBM doesnt know that I dont know what granny squares are!!lol


----------



## suziquzie

LOL here! Crochet Pattern Central - Free, Online Crochet Pattern Directory
the top few where they have the different sizes are all granny squares
(colors are fine I have a few downstairs but i dont know what....) 
 and heck yeah thats so cute!!!! 


TPBM is sorry they asked!


----------



## GrantsKat

(OH lol, I know what they are now!!! my Mom made zillions of them!) 
Nope Im not, Im gonna make something!!

TPBM likes triscuits


----------



## suziquzie

mmmm yeah those are good! 
ooo with cheddar melted on them...

TPBM forgot to take out the pork chops earlier because the leaf blower was so much fun.


----------



## GrantsKat

did you chase the kids with it??? lol

TPBM likes english muffin pizzas


----------



## suziquzie

yep i made those all the time before I got free bagels-o-rama!!! 

TPBM is gonna eat later than usual.


----------



## GrantsKat

I think Im gonna snack, the boys already ate & hubbys working

TPBM eats healthier than me


----------



## suziquzie

not really. I eat like crap. thats why i'm chubby and tired. 

TPBM wants to eat better just is too busy!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(chubby? yeah right!) I would love to eat healthier but like you said get caught up in the boys & well you know! BUT I have been trying!!

TPBM gets much more exercise than me


----------



## suziquzie

probably not that either.... i'm here typing just as much as you!!!! 

TPBM got more cleaning done than I did today.


----------



## GrantsKat

not as much as I needed to!!!

TPBM is still making pork chops for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. hopefully the kids will chill til 6.

TPBM sits here too much!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah I do!!

TPBM will excuse me as I wash lots of dishes!! (see ya later if your here!)


----------



## suziquzie

oops sorry i missed ya! 

TPBM cant get why they have to tear up the house while dinner is being made.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol you didnt miss much...Im back! yeah I just did dishes and found a whole bunch of mess in the living room!

TPBM is tired of cleaning up


----------



## suziquzie

i am so ready to post on the venting thread.

TPBM needs to not be broke and get to the liqour store.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah thats for sure!!

TPBM hopes today is a better day!


----------



## LPBeier

Today has just started, but it does look like it will be a good one

TPBM didn't have to deal with 51 thawed bratwursts yesterday!


----------



## pdswife

no... but I got sand stuck between my toes...sigh what a bother...lol

TPBM
is wondering...why is TPAM on the puter!!


----------



## GrantsKat

no!! wow!! lol

TPBM should be doing something else


----------



## suziquzie

nah i'mjust fine typing and covering my lap with bagel crumbs for now,....

tpbm is not watching it rain.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, its sunny here today!

TPBM is planning a BIG party


----------



## suziquzie

no just cake and ice cream and get the heck out...  

TPBM will be around when I get home cuz I gotta get outtta the closet now.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I will

TPBM needs to go eat lunch


----------



## LPBeier

Probably, I have to go to physio soon but will be here in the afternoon.

TPBM would love me to send them some of my bratwurst!


----------



## babetoo

just a tiny bit please

tpbm is making progress today in everything


----------



## suziquzie

not so far...

TPBM will have a quickie dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am sticking some Bratwurst into some thawed spaghetti sauce (to hide them from DH) and serving over pasta with Caesar!

TPBM has finished work!


----------



## suziquzie

the paid job anyway... I never seem to finish here...
 

TPBM will be spending quality time with some crochet thread tonight!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am really hoping to get to work on my baby present.  He isn't getting any younger, or smaller!

TPBM is still crocheting candy corn


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no, a doily and some snowflakes..... when I have yarn money I'll make turkeys..
 

TPBM can't imagine ever having enough time in thier life to do all they want to do.


----------



## LPBeier

That's true, even though for the last three months I have just sat around.  I thought I would get so many projects done but just didn't feel like it!

TPBM should go to thrift stores because you can get lots of yarn for next to nothing!


----------



## Saphellae

I should go to thrift stores because I'm poor right now.. lol

TPBM hates kraft dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I prefer cooking my own noodles and melting cheese whiz on them!  Seriously, I do my own baked mac and cheese of which I owe the recipe to someone.

TPBM is counting the days until their new house!


----------



## Saphellae

Weeeeee!!! Yes we are!!!!!!!!!!! 22!!!

TPBM is a sweetheart.


----------



## suziquzie

nah, I suck....  

TPBM thought I was gonna be someone else!


----------



## babetoo

no really didn't think about it.

tpbm needs to go to bed early


----------



## Saphellae

Yeah I do, but I played a game for 4 hours instead.. now I have to pack and tidy up, well it won't take that long.. I am driving to montreal tomorrow to see Nick for the weekend.

TPBM is craving chips. (because I sure am)


----------



## suziquzie

nope.

TPBM is getting ready to escape the looney bin!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, but I am getting ready to take one looney to school!!

TPBM is hungry


----------



## suziquzie

not yet.... it never hits until i'm surrounded by the dang bagels!

TPBM will not get to see snow today. 
(lucky!)


----------



## GrantsKat

no I wont.....I wish I  could : (

TPBM paid $75 to have someone snake a toilet!!! >:/


----------



## suziquzie

oh no!!!! (did someone throw a piece of pvc in yours too??? ) 
 

TPBM would like to go back to renting some days!


----------



## GrantsKat

Is it just me or does renting SEEM cheaper than owning???!!!!

TPBM has a handyman husband


----------



## suziquzie

yup. and FIL with acess to LOTS of tools!
(you shoulda seen the snake on a motor he borrowed when we had our issue!!! HUGE!) 

TPBM has a whiner this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

I have at least one every morning!! lol

TPBM will have a 3yr old before me!


----------



## suziquzie

yep she arrives tomorrow...lol!!! 

TPBM gets stumped for birthday gifts.


----------



## GrantsKat

not for kids, but definitely for adults!!

TPBM has a sled ready for the snow


----------



## suziquzie

not that much snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

TPBM will excuse me as I get to ESCAPE now!!!
(see ya from the closet!)


----------



## GrantsKat

Have fun!! see ya later!!!!!

TPBM should be making breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

how about dinner???  

TPBM got hubby to run to the liqour store.


----------



## GrantsKat

(yay somebody wants to play!!) nope I scrounged up enough to get some beer, hubbys working!

TPBM will be singing happy birthday soon!!


----------



## suziquzie

ya, so far so good. When TJ gets back from his shippin' trip. 
I'm so excited I got her her first Barbie Dolls!!!! 

TPBM wants to buy Barbies again...


----------



## GrantsKat

oh yeah...I had a few... (shippin trip???)

TPBM got a lot of toys for the birthday celebration!


----------



## suziquzie

nope, just 2, and some clothes. 

TPBM must be thinkin' I started drinkin' already!!!!! 
shOpping trip!!


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL no! I thought it was some Minnesota thing that I didnt know about! lol

TPBM will have to work before the birthday celebration tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, like always. but I did some stuff today to take it off my hands tomorow...
 

TPBM already ate dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

no I didnt, but the boys did

TPBM will be snacking later tonight


----------



## suziquzie

probably not i'm usually in bed by 9 on friday.  

TPBM will excuse me because my Romeo has arrived!!!


----------



## babetoo

you betcha, 

tpbm wishs they had a romeo


----------



## suziquzie

I still have one! 
(but he's busy today with a new xbox game) 

TPBM has not been playing this game lately!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, nobodys been around : (

TPBM knows that I dont have any bagels!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol i have a freezer full for ya!!!!

TPBM is out of time to try a new dough....


----------



## GrantsKat

no, if it doesnt need too long to rise

TPBM has a good recipe for me!


----------



## suziquzie

I'm looking I cant find it!!! 
I got a no-rise bisquick one if you have bisquick around.... 

TPBM is in pajamas already.


----------



## GrantsKat

(just looked, bisquick box is almost empty!) 
No pjs yet..... I wanna shower first lol

TPBM has made the no-knead bread


----------



## babetoo

not today but have made it

 tpbm needs a nap


----------



## suziquzie

yep only twice. I cant make it i eat it too fast with a sticka butter!!!! 

TPBM isn't really hungry........


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I "sampled" a lot of my pizza topping earlier! lol

TPBM had a good birthday celebration


----------



## suziquzie

yeah.... free beer and shrimp, and a chauffer!!!! 

TPBM loves to have company.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, probably because we dont have company too often!

TPBM is crocheting turkeys!!


----------



## suziquzie

no i didn't find any brown yarn when i was at the craft store yesterday... darn city, nobody crafts much there i guess!!!! 

TPBM has been cruisin' the craft aisle at walmart.


----------



## GrantsKat

no but I have been cruisin the crafting websites!!

TPBM was just brought a "pet" worm!(EWWW)


----------



## suziquzie

whew no i'm glad "pet" season is over!!!
(29 degrees tday it was almost 80 on tuesday this BITES!!!!!) 

TPBM will pray with me that I dont get offered a 5th work day this week!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, you know you cant turn them down!! but I will anyway!!

TPBM could use some of my 80 degree weather


----------



## suziquzie

mmmm, no I'll take chilly for a little while anyway.... just so I dont feel compelled to drop everything and do something useless outside! 

TPBM still uses the baby monitor.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, the house is small enough or should I say the kids are LOUD enough that I dont need it!!

TPBM will excuse me while I try to make a pizza! (be back in few)


----------



## suziquzie

good luck! 

TPBM is sleepy as all heck!


----------



## GrantsKat

I am & even more since the clocks fell back!!!

TPBM REALLY doesnt want to see what I just put in the oven!!


----------



## babetoo

why not?

tpbm is baking cookies


----------



## GrantsKat

no cookies...Im trying to make pizza

TPBM makes homemade pizza


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but not lately.

TPBM couldn't handle being awake anymore and took a little nap.


----------



## pdswife

the sun put me to sleep!!

TPBM
is colder than I am


----------



## suziquzie

mmmm maybe not anymore, I just cranked the heat up to 76 and put on a sweatshirt!
(tj's gonna kill me if he sees it up that high!) 

TPBM gets in trouble with her coldness.


----------



## babetoo

it is gloomy and windy and rainy here. first i am cold even in long pants and a sweater. then to hot cause making cookies. i know suz i felt stupid turning mine up that high, since if it was that temp. in summer i would turn on the air. lol

tpbm is glad today is almost over


----------



## suziquzie

i could certainly sleep thats for sure! 

TPBM likes alot of blankets on.


----------



## pdswife

In my Washington home YES
In my Mexico home NO

TPBM
is already ready for bed


----------



## suziquzie

well, now i'm already ready for the shower. 

TPBM has to go home soon.


----------



## goboenomo

I have to leave home soon.

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## suziquzie

ya this jalapeno bagel is HOT!!

TPBM is not a fan of winter.


----------



## LPBeier

I don't mind the cooler weather but hate the snow and ice

TPBM doesn't like the fact they can't garden in winter!


----------



## suziquzie

the break is kinda nice i guess. 

TPBM ran outta get-up-and-go for the day.


----------



## LPBeier

I don't think I even had any today

TPBM is glad they aren't surrounded by bagels today


----------



## pdswife

no bagels.... just sand and beach

TPBM
is enjoying her day


----------



## suziquzie

its not a miserable day..... 

TPBM hopes i get 3 days off this week!


----------



## pdswife

I do get three days off !  I do. I do!

TPBM
Has a head ache


----------



## LPBeier

No headache here but a stomach and knee ache.

TPBM hopes my hubby gets a call either for another interview or for the job he interviewed for Friday


----------



## suziquzie

yes i do!!!

TPBM's husband got hit BY a deer this morning.


----------



## pdswife

ummm   no   but hubby wants to hit a deer ( with a bullet ) next weekend

( story Suzi????)

TPBM
is going to tell me a story about a deer and her hubby


----------



## suziquzie

no big... the stupid thing was i guess running along side him for a minute then ran smack into him.... so I drove to work with a dent in the back and a 'lil bit of fur stuck to the back bumper!!! Good thing it was the tank cuz the little escort woulda been mushed.

TPBM likes a good dead deer story....


----------



## LPBeier

My hubby is a dear, does that count?  

TPBM is wanting to go drink mojitos by the pool


----------



## pdswife

only if it ends with and the "gravy was delish"

TPBM
will have to hear all the details of the MOTHER story soon


----------



## suziquzie

oooo yes i cant wait!!! 

TPBM will tell me when her last day in paradise is.


----------



## pdswife

The plane leaves wed. at 3:40 pm ( and I can hardly wait!!!!)

TPBM
is going to have to say good bye soon!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm still waiting for my first day!

TPBM is wanting to come home


----------



## pdswife

yes I am... home is where the heart is... I love my hubby and I am missing him big time!!

TPBM
is making pasta for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

i was gonna, now i dont wanna... but I think I hafta....

TPBM wouldnt cook most days if not for THE MAN needing food.


----------



## pdswife

naw... I still need food...

TPBM
has to take a shower


----------



## LPBeier

No, I would just find someone else to cook for

TPBM would love to cook if they had less picky eaters


----------



## suziquzie

I do love to cook, just wish they all loved to eat everything! 

TPBM has to plan a birthday cake for this weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Did lego girl not approve the lego cake?

TPBM would love me to make the cake for them


----------



## suziquzie

sure! got a chocolate "Dora the Explorer" cake?? 

TPBM thinks boys are WAY easier to please!


----------



## GrantsKat

NO NO NO! well at least not mine!

TPBM is glad shes not the ONLY female in the house!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, it's nice to have another now that she's getting bigger.

TPBM could use a nap.


----------



## GrantsKat

as always, but I wont get one

TPBM is working five days this week AGAIN


----------



## suziquzie

ooo i hope not. unless i get a call i'm not on til friday. 
(but i always get a dang call) 

TPBM can tell me why my goofy husband put Kumquats and Oleander on my grocery list....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no is he gonna cook?

TPBM takes turns cooking dinner


----------



## suziquzie

no its always me. he's always sleeping at dinner time... he helps on fri and sat sometimes if he's bored (or wants ....ahem.....something ) 

TPBM is learning from a little person how to clap with thier feet....


----------



## GrantsKat

(LOL) No, should I try to do that?

TPBM really wants a fireplace


----------



## suziquzie

yes i do! 

TPBM loves spontaneous little people hugs.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!!! they can be so sweet out of nowhere!!

TPBM has a new neighbor


----------



## suziquzie

ya but i probably wont meet them for a few years....

TPBM has a kid that cannot stop looking at pics of themselves!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, they are all like that!

TPBM likes wheat pasta


----------



## suziquzie

its ok. i dont know why I dont buy it. 

TPBM is taking the lazy road outta dinner again because there is an onion shortage in the cupboard.


----------



## GrantsKat

since hubbys been working so much, I dont cook as much, because my boys are SOOO picky!

TPBM doesnt have picky eaters


----------



## suziquzie

ha!!! I bet mine are worse! The middle one eats NOTHING but pb&j grilled cheese or tomato soup.. oh tacos... 
the oldest is at the age (finally) where he'll eat anything and everyone else's anything!

TPBM is worried about christmas shopping.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah I am.....

TPBM has a little christmas fund started


----------



## suziquzie

lol every time i try i  either give it to tj for "payment for not cooking dinner" as he says so he can eat on the road, or going to the liqour store!!!!! 

TPBM is better at saving than i.


----------



## GrantsKat

I STINK at saving!

TPBM had a meeting at school with good results


----------



## suziquzie

not had one in a few weeks.....

TPBM is going grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## GrantsKat

I picked up a few things today, so Im good for now

TPBM has a long list


----------



## suziquzie

yeah it got kinda long again... i was gonna get a new bra but i feel bad and i should get food instead with the extra $30.  

TPBM keeps making choices like that too...


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah I do, I always put them first

TPBM is a good mommy!


----------



## suziquzie

no i yell too much to be good at it. 

TPBM will 'scuse me for a bit to throw together lazy dinner!


----------



## GrantsKat

yup....have fun!! (you ARE a good mommy!!!!)

TPBM is ready to put the heat on


----------



## elaine l

I am ready but holding off!  

TPBM doesn't need to put her heat on


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, its chilly here, but Im holding off too

TPBM doesnt like washing dishes


----------



## elaine l

Well I don't mind unless your talking about the really baked on type of dirty dishes...then I don't like it.


TPBM drinks out of the milk bottle!!


----------



## GrantsKat

SHHH!! dont tell anyone!!! ; )

TPBM has a bad habit


----------



## elaine l

Your right.  A real bad habit.

TPBM does too!


----------



## babetoo

turned mine on just to bring up temp. then turned it off. 

tpbm needs to treat herself once in awhile. she will be happier and the family will benefit.


----------



## suziquzie

i have issues with treating myself... i feel worse because i feel guilty. 

TPBM thinks thats stupid!


----------



## elaine l

Nope, not at all.  Happens to a lot of us.

TPBM finished making dinner


----------



## suziquzie

for them. i seem to be grazing and drinking dinner!! 

TPBM has those days.


----------



## elaine l

Had my share of liquid meals!  

TPBM is going to have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

yep. I DONT WORK AND I KNOW THEY WONT ASK!!!!!!!!!!!!
( i would if they asked...) 

TPBM is a S-U-C-K-E-R!!!!!


----------



## elaine l

and a doormat and a softy.

TPBM stands up for herself


----------



## suziquzie

if you mean i get out of the chair with no assistance.... yes!!!
 

TPBM is not walking to work anymore....


----------



## elaine l

Never did but have thought about it since I live only a mile or two from where I work.

TPBM rides her bike to work...sometimes.


----------



## suziquzie

lol same thing... it's 20 miles but there is a bike path that goes from here to there.... but I work at 4 am. I dont think so!!! 
( Sorry I thought this summer you had a few times!) 

TPBM is ready for spring already


----------



## elaine l

Spring and summer.  And your correct that I did "talk" about walking to work just never got around to actually doing it!

TPBM already saw snow.


----------



## suziquzie

it didn't stick (thank goodness) but yep. 

TPBM loves where they live, besides the weather.


----------



## elaine l

I do like where I live.  I used to like all the seasons but now I am down to three of them. 

TPBM wishes she lived somewhere else?


----------



## suziquzie

not really, same here. LOVE seasons... can do without snow and cold after Dec 26th...
 

TPBM used to live somewhere completely different.


----------



## elaine l

Always lived here.  

TPBM comes from NY


----------



## suziquzie

i musta mentioned that a couple times.  

TPBM has had the honor of buying someone her first Barbie!


----------



## elaine l

A long time ago I did have that pleasure.  

TPBM must have enjoyed that honor too.


----------



## suziquzie

I'm still getting teary.... she's obsessed!!!! 

TPBM can't get why after 50 years, Barbie's shoes stil DONT STAY ON!!!!!!!


----------



## elaine l

And they get lost....maybe time to design some buckle style shoes or maybe a pair of flats so her feet don't look like they have a major cramp.

TPBM remembers her first Barbie


----------



## suziquzie

yes! my brother chewed the feet off!!!! 

TPBM should be doing something else.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. Nothing to do this time of night.

TPBM
Has some work to do before hitting the sack.


----------



## LPBeier

No, unless you include redoing all the crocheting I botched earlier today.

TPBM has plans for their day off tomorrow


----------



## lifesaver

Yep... I need to get caught up on lost fun on discusscooking.

TPBM
Is thinking about the great supper they had this evening.


----------



## babetoo

not yet but i am looking forward to it. 

tpbm is eating to late


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. Not this time of night.

TPBM
Is thinking about what they have to do at work tomorrrow.


----------



## suziquzie

happy to say I DONT WORK (for pay) TOMORROW!!! 
however there is laundry and bathrroms and shopping and kids and and and and.......
hmmm, maybe I do want to work tomorrow!!!

TPBM is gonna go to bed.


----------



## lifesaver

Who me? Nope! Not know, I'm just starting to have fun.

TPBM
Is getting ready to go to bed and open up a good book to help them go to sleep.


----------



## lifesaver

OOPS!   "not now"


----------



## suziquzie

I need no help getting this butt to sleep, I'm usually up by 4 am! 

TPBM is missing someone.


----------



## GrantsKat

always miss my parents

TPBM was woken up this morning to whining


----------



## suziquzie

lol no, to a text message from tj to keep him awake on his last leg of his trip home. 
 

TPBM doesn't want to go anywhere today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont, but I dont have to either......just a bunch of cleaning to do

TPBM has a lot of catching up to do


----------



## suziquzie

not too bad I stayed pretty caught up on everything this weekend. 
Even folded laundry!!!!!! 

TPBM will get the car they like FIXED TODAY FINALLY!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I thought you already got it fixed???? wasnt it the battery????

TPBM does not like folding socks!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL ugh no!!!!! I put the socks in a basket until everyone is out, then I spend a day pairing them up! 
(It ended up to be the alternator and we couldn't afford it last week so he didn't get the part til Saturday, then we were too busy for him to put it in) 

TPBM has a handy husband, and couldn't have it any other way!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!!! He can fix almost anything! I love it!

TPBM needs a different pork chop recipe


----------



## suziquzie

wow I was just thinking that the other day, I always just make gravy and mashed tatos!

TPBM is wondering why someone needs to drive so fast down their road at this hour with the deer running amuck...


----------



## GrantsKat

no deer around my road, but EVERYONE drives fast & I hate it!

TPBM doesnt live on a main road


----------



## suziquzie

nope. not sure why our road is even paved....

TPBM likes it quiet outside.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but its not quiet around here

TPBM has a craft project to do with kids


----------



## suziquzie

no i really suck at that. dont even know where to look for them!

TPBM needs more patience.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do.  Tired of not being able to do my normal routine

TPBM has laundry in the washer that has been waiting two days to be transferred and needs to be washed again.


----------



## lifesaver

No way! but i do need to get a load going.

TPBM
is having a great morning drinking coffee and listening to music with a close friend.


----------



## LPBeier

I am having an okay morning drinking prune juice, listening to my border's TV way too loud in the next room and waiting for hubby to get up!  LOL!!!

TPBM is having or has had a wonderful breakfast


----------



## suziquzie

no all i had was a piece of toast. 

TPBM is HUNGRY!


----------



## LPBeier

No, and I won't eat because I am going to the pool YAY!!

TPBM likes swimming


----------



## suziquzie

no, never cared for it. going to the beach is more my speed, with a dip here and there jut cuz.

TPBM needs a sweater...


----------



## babetoo

i have a sweater on. just a little nippy here.

tpbm wants to bake something.


----------



## suziquzie

i was thinking about it but now i think i just want a nap.

TPBM gets sleepy in crappy weather.


----------



## GrantsKat

the rain makes me sleepy

TPBM has thanksgiving dinner planned already


----------



## suziquzie

Not really, going to MIL's she'll tell me what to bring.

TPBM cannot get warm today because she had to shop in the sleet and snow.


----------



## GrantsKat

sleet & snow??? I envy you! lol.........its 80 here!

TPBM took a nap


----------



## suziquzie

tried. I got a few zz's. Nathan was poking me with his feet most of the time. 
 

TPBM is making something good for dinner!


----------



## pdswife

I am faking taking a nap right now!

TPBM
knows I'm coming home tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

well I do now!!!! Yay!!!

TPBM had a good vacation


----------



## pdswife

Mexico is always good. 
Next time though I am bringing my husband and nobody else.  

TPBM
has a craving for a PB and Jelly sandwich


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, but a turkey & cheese panini will be on the menu soon ; )

TPBM needs a new kitchen gadget


----------



## suziquzie

not at all!!!!!

TPBM is out of canned beans and trying to hurry up the dried ones.


----------



## GrantsKat

is that working???? 

TPBM hears Andrew Zimmerman in the background


----------



## pdswife

no canned beans at all.... I have some refried ones in a tinfoil like bag though..yummmy

TPBM
is making chilli and it smells gooooood!


----------



## suziquzie

no just smells like raw hamberger right now!!!
 

TPBM will send me some warm air!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I will, but do you think it will be cold when it gets there!!! ; )

TPBM should make taco soup instead


----------



## Maidrite

No, I wish we did, I sure would like to have some.


TPBM Is willing to make me some Taco Soup and I know it will smell so gooooood! 








_P.S Hey Grants Kat do you have some to go?_


----------



## suziquzie

how do ya do that? 

TPBM doesn't think my beans will be ready in time to put in chili.


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope they will be!

TPBM can just eat later tonite


----------



## suziquzie

yeah I suppose. Nathan wants pb&j anyway...
(of course) 

TPBM won't tell if I turn the heat up for awhile.
shhhhh.


----------



## pdswife

I'll keep your secret if you don't tell Paul when I turn mine up on Thursday
( do you know how cold I'm going to be)

TPBM
has to take a shower


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh I wont tell, I do the same with the A/C!

TPBM has hungry kids


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm skipping it today I'm on strike!!!! 

TPBM is gonna take one tho...


----------



## pdswife

yes,,, I have to meet friends at the bar and I stink!!!

TPBM
is tired of winter


----------



## suziquzie

yes already. 

TPBM coulda used more nap.


----------



## GrantsKat

I could use A nap lol

TPBM will go to bed early tonite


----------



## suziquzie

I have been lately.... since Trish is too busy playing at the bar to hang out here answering questions!!!!!! 

TPBM falls asleep on the couch first most nights.


----------



## elaine l

I go to bed first.  

TPBM wants to stay up late but can't


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & it makes me feel old! lol

TPBM has no idea whats for dinner tonite


----------



## suziquzie

nope. I physically CAN NOT stay awake past 9:30 anymore. 
old age. 

TPBM used to be a night owl.


----------



## elaine l

Haven't seen an owl in a long time!  I do get up real early (in my defense!)  


TPBM is so much younger than me!


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont think Im THAT much younger than you!!!!

TPBM drinks a lot of coffee


----------



## elaine l

Yes, well I think it's a lot.  

TPBM has her coffee with cream and sugar


----------



## GrantsKat

not cream, milk.........well, half & half when Im being bad!

TPBM has alot of cleaning up to do still


----------



## suziquzie

nope. straight up. ok except lately i've been playing with the coffee syrups at work inventing lattes...... 

TPBM needs a new espresso machine.


----------



## elaine l

Just put away laundry.  

TPBM cleaned her closet today.


----------



## GrantsKat

ugh no, I need to, but I did clean the boys bathroom, which was pretty gross lol

TPBM would like a cocktail


----------



## suziquzie

no i didnt do much but the living room kitchen and dining room today.

TPBM is getting distracted away from dinner FAAST!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, the boys had thier dinner & hubbys working

TPBM is looking for frogs!


----------



## pdswife

nope!  Suzi is doing that for me

TPBM
is in the crafting mood


----------



## suziquzie

i am. I dont do decisions you pick a frog!!!!

TPBM thinks the 3 of us would get in alot of trouble if left alone in a bar in mexico!!!


----------



## elaine l

Ya because I didn't get to go!

TPBM never had frog legs.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. do they taste like chicken???? 
 

TPBM gets bummed that they dont have enought time for much of anything they WANNA do.


----------



## elaine l

Time or money...blah!


TPBM wants to do something special for someone.


----------



## GrantsKat

I LOVE doing things for others!

TPBM may need to buy a pregnancy test & is VERY worried


----------



## elaine l

I would be very worried and have some explaining to do!

TPBM will get the results she wants.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, no, at 39 I dont think its good to have anymore!

TPBM has a favorite cocktail


----------



## suziquzie

wait, WHAT?!?!?!!?!?
no i like 'em all! 

TPBM will buy this test tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## elaine l

Yes, a few!  Actually just wine an occasional martini.

TPBM likes beer


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, I guess...it runs in the family I think lol, but I prefer Cuervo!

TPBM has to get started on some leftover chores...like putting clean sheets on the bed!


----------



## LPBeier

I am toasty warm thank you after being in the pool, sauna, hot tub, shower and now curled up in my sweats and a blanket in front of a wonderful fire!

TPBM would love to come and have a brandy by our fire.

edit:  did I miss about 10 pages.

And to make it "legal", I have no chores today!


----------



## suziquzie

i do but darker beer, I wanted to name my last kid Sam Adams if it was a boy...
poor legogirl....

TPBM likes a gin martini better than vodka.


----------



## elaine l

On my way...

TPBM has the outside lights on


----------



## suziquzie

yeah the boys went out to make snowballs.... from a dusting of snow. 
goofballs. 

TPBM likes to get the kids outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elaine l

Well I certainly don't want them in the house!! haha

TPBM loves having little ones.


----------



## babetoo

i loved mine when they were growing up. now i have two great granbabies to spoil.

tpbm is not feeling well today


----------



## elaine l

Feeling just fine.


TPBM saw snow already this year.


----------



## suziquzie

yup. right now.  

TPBM is getting ready for a party this weekend.


----------



## GrantsKat

no party this weekend

TPBM has a sick hubby


----------



## suziquzie

yeah sick in the head!!! 

TPBM is back from MISSING!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I was laying low!!

TPBM is happy to be off from work


----------



## LPBeier

Nah, it is getting pretty old.  I want a party to plan or a cake to design!

TPBM wasn't around to hear my flood woes


----------



## pdswife

nope... I just read about them and wish you hadn't had to live through yet another "adventure"

TPBM
has a long list of things to do today!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but I will get through them

TPBM is planning a really great dinner


----------



## pdswife

yes... not hungry  but I really am looking forward to the good smells coming from my kitchen

TPBM
is not doing laundry today!


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. I got it done yesterday. 

TPBM
Needs to grocery shop today.


----------



## babetoo

nope, thought about it but have too many other more pressing chores. 

tpbm just had a phone call


----------



## suziquzie

umm its been a few hours. 

TPBM may be getting rid of the pokey slow satellite internet soon!


----------



## pdswife

no...we are stuck with comcast for now 

TPBM
is done with work for the day


----------



## suziquzie

no i didnt work, just hanging out with big man..  

TPBM is relaxing alot today!


----------



## pdswife

no...catching up... I do plan on taking a good nap soon though.

TPBM
likes hanging out and doing nothing with the big man!!


----------



## suziquzie

to a point. I get a.d.d. fast, especially on day 2 of it and a b-day party to get ready for on Saturday and having to work tomorrow...... 

TPBM likes vacationing in a condo because they dont come home with all DIRTY laundry!


----------



## pdswife

lol... if it's been packed in a suitcase...it gets washed... so, into the washer it goes.

TPBM
Doesn't think that's too weird


----------



## suziquzie

NOPE! didn't i mention my "wear it for 5 minutes its dirty" problem? 
 

TPBM should go get the mail but it's TOO COLD OUT!


----------



## pdswife

yeah... I could walk 1/4 mile up the hill to get it ( in the cold) but...heck..it's nap time and then I have to start dinner and by the time that's done Paul will be on his way home so he can just drive by and grab it.    Or in other words...I'm toooo lazy.

TPBM
will have an Italian type din din tonight and ALL the family
will love it.


----------



## suziquzie

yup. even middle kid. (he needs a nickname) 

TPBM would like the house to be closer to the road. 
( I want mine FARTHER from the road!)


----------



## pdswife

No.. I want the mailbox closer to the house but I want the road way far away! 

TPBM
likes living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## suziquzie

I would not trade it for anything. Ever. 

TPBM feels the same.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no, I'd trade it for a condo on the beach any day!  

TPBM
would make her family happy
if she came home with a puppy tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

i would make the children happy and TJ and I ready to do bad things to ourselves.......

TPBM is getting a puppy??


----------



## pdswife

heck no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


TPBM
would rather have a kitten


----------



## suziquzie

yep. I like dogs better personality wise but cats better work-wise!!! 

TPBM is not getting an animal again for a long long time.


----------



## pdswife

no..

TPBM
is now ready for her nap!


----------



## suziquzie

no its too late for one. 

TPBM would like Kathe to explain why she isn't around the last few days!!!


----------



## pdswife

I hope she's feeling ok...  has she checked in at all?
Maybe her puter is sick?

TPBM
Is looking forward to ER tonight


----------



## suziquzie

LOL I want to watch but we have the whole season to watch first loaded up in the DVR! 
Just like a buncha other shows. 

TPBM does  not have this problem.


----------



## pdswife

I missed last week but...I'm watching tonights anyway because MARK GREEN is back and I have a giant crush on him!!! 

TPBM
Thinks Mark looks like a nerd


----------



## suziquzie

oh but in such a cute way! (thats why i wanna watch tonight so much, how they gonna bring back a dead guy?!?!?!?) 

TPBM thinks ER isn't as good as it used to be.


----------



## pdswife

The new head of ER...I forgot her name is going to have "memories" of when she brought her son in to the ER and Mark treated him.  Romano is going to come and the red headed girl dr.( forgot her name) are coming back in tonights show too.
AND NO...it's not as good as it used to be...can you say DULL AND BORING????

TPBM
is almost ready for that glass of brandy


----------



## suziquzie

ummm... did you miss the one I just finished? 
is that bad at 3pm? 

TPBM is still gonna nap.


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it 5:00pm  somewhere?  Go drink!  Feel free!  
YEP, it's nap time in 10 minutes just waiting for the dryer to stop.

TPBM
likes brandy because......


----------



## suziquzie

it tastes good! 

TPBM has been woke up by the dryer at 11pm.


----------



## pdswife

lol... no  I don't go to bed with it on because it's right next to the bedroom
and I never get to go to bed before 11 anyway.

TPBM
will have to find someone else to play with for awhile...

bye!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

well Im here!!

TPBM just fed the kids


----------



## suziquzie

nope workin' on my calzones. 

TPBM is having a hectic day.


----------



## GrantsKat

it seems hectic alot lately!

TPBM has a good filling for calzones!


----------



## suziquzie

This time its just pizza stuff.... cheese, sausage, peppers, etc.

TPBM would love for the kids to not care so much about the stupid tv.


----------



## GrantsKat

I'd like them to care about the tv when Im trying to make dinner! lol

TPBM will have to go soon


----------



## pdswife

yes... dinner needs to get started

TPBM
hasn't told us what she's making for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

I did I did!!! crockpot pork chops!

TPBM is happy to be home


----------



## pdswife

I am I am!!!!  

TPBM
will post the recipe ( if she hasn't already) for her porkchops


----------



## babetoo

i am almost always at home


tpbm isn't getting much done today, too hot. 81 degrees


----------



## GrantsKat

it was hot here today, in the 80's...but I did manage to clean up a little !

TPBM needs some "ME" time in a bad way!


----------



## suziquzie

I dont because i will just want more. 

TPBM does not have someone that understands the need for me time.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, nada , nein....not at all!!! lol

TPBM wonders  why "the corner" doesnt work for her


----------



## suziquzie

could it be because I havent made it a bad enough place? 

TPBM is gonna put the corner out in a woodshed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...that may work!!


TPBM is ready to eat


----------



## suziquzie

i'm eatin'..... messy!!!

tpbm is typing one handed.


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL no...Ill pick later when the rugrats are asleep! lol

TPBM thinks its time for a change in lifestyle


----------



## suziquzie

yep, alot. just dont wanna its HARD!!!!!!! 

TPBM would like THEM to stop picking on HER!


----------



## GrantsKat

well just ONE could stop picking, the others dont know better!

TPBM had to feed someone pb & j AGAIN!


----------



## suziquzie

no he ate some anyway. 
grr...

TPBM has one that thinks SHE should be doing his homework!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, lol, not yet!! he LOVES doing his homework, but Im sure that will change!

TPBM has some dishes to do!


----------



## suziquzie

no i did em.

TPBM would like to help me tell legogirl to STOP HELPING ME TYPE!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol! my boys dont even bother!! I guess they get enough type time when the oldest gets his computer time!

TPBM has a child with a VERY screechy scream & it hurts her ears!


----------



## suziquzie

ugh yes. LG of course, she gets worse with time....
wanna hear? 

TPBM is worried.


----------



## GrantsKat

worried & procrastinating : (

TPBM would freak if she thought she might be pregnant


----------



## suziquzie

this is why my tubes are tied and closed for business!!!
YES!!!! 

TPBM will have enough love anyway if she is.


----------



## pdswife

I know you're talking about the person above you and I agree she is loved!!!!

TPBM
is smelling a delish dinner


----------



## suziquzie

already ate its not so yummy smelling anymore! 

TPBM is really not ready for the weekend yet.


----------



## pdswife

I am
I am
We have date night!!  BOND JAMES BOND!!!

TPBM
Is excited to see a new movie


----------



## GrantsKat

the weekend these days is the same as weekdays since hubby works crazy hours!

TPBM will excuse me as my boys want some of "THIER" time now...getting close to bed time for them! Have fun girls!!! ; )


----------



## suziquzie

have fun and enjoy!! 

TPBM needs to get some work done but doesnt wanna!


----------



## pdswife

Nighty night Kathe!  Sleep well and dream sweet!

TPBM
is closer to bed time than I am


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. now would be good. 

TPBM has to be away from DC tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

I do have to go to the grocery store and the bank...but that shouldn't take long

TPBM
is tired and will yawn in 3 seconds


----------



## suziquzie

why'd ya make me go and do that???

TPBM wil excuse me while I clean a bathroom and pray it stays the way 'til Saturday.
(yeah right)


----------



## pdswife

bye!!!!!  Happy cleaning!


----------



## GrantsKat

well I just finished vacuuming!

TPBM is having shrimp for dinner


----------



## lifesaver

mmmmmm! sounds good but nope. it's lasagna, salad and garlic toast tonight.

TPBM
is going out for supper tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, Im making some shrimp, hubbys working, kids already ate (they dont like shrimp,so I'll have a late dinner, after they are asleep)

TPBM wishes it would stay light a little bit longer!


----------



## pdswife

yep, sunlight is better than moon light

TPBM
is feeling better today


----------



## GrantsKat

ummm...no answer! lol

TPBM is getting adjusted to being back home again


----------



## lifesaver

i've been home all day.

TPBM
got some rain today.


----------



## GrantsKat

no rain today, but lots of clouds

TPBM has little ones to take care of


----------



## pdswife

no... just one big one. lol

TPBM
is ready to watch cartoons and play twister


----------



## chefmaloney

no... I stopped twisting years ago. Cartoons.... I still enjoy.

TPBM
has a green thumb and can grow anything (nearly)


----------



## GrantsKat

cartoons yes...twister?? yikes my old body might not like that! lol


TPBM needs a new vacuum


----------



## pdswife

I do...mine doesn't pick up like it should...

TPBM
will ask santa for something pretty for Christmas


----------



## GrantsKat

oh I just want my boys to have what they want!!

TPBM has a list for santa


----------



## pdswife

Not really... I haven't started thinking about it yet.

TPBM
loves giving more than getting


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! Ive always been that way, even back when I was 17 with my first job!!

TPBM thinks its too loud in my house right now!


----------



## suziquzie

ummm I cant hear from here if it makes you feel any better! 

TPBM has tired feet.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but my brain is tired from thinking too much!

TPBM had dinner already


----------



## suziquzie

no TJ and I aren't hungry. He's playing xbox, I'm (ok was!) crocheting a turkey, kids had scrambled eggs. 
 

TPBM has taken a test. RECENTLY


----------



## babetoo

nope in the crock pot, only four pm here.

tpbm is glad it is friday


----------



## GrantsKat

I guess, the days all roll into one lately

TPBM will be able to see the Space Shuttle Endeavour from thier front porch soon!


----------



## suziquzie

OH COOL!!! 
nope  

TPBM can see them during the day too?


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah we can, but its so much cooler at night!!!

TPBM is already ready for bed!


----------



## suziquzie

nah. got a few things to do... but probably wont. 

TPBM cant cook shoeless....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I hardly ever wear shoes since moving here! (but I know you cant!)

TPBM is not ready for all 3 birthdays & christmas coming up all at once!


----------



## pdswife

I can hardly be ready for Christmas... glad I don't have to deal with birthdays too!

TPBM
is having a talk with one of the children


----------



## GrantsKat

lol Im having a talk with all three

TPBM is ready for a bath with lots of candles!


----------



## pdswife

Oh Kathe, it's even too early for that here in Washington
it's not even five o'clock yet.

TPBM
wishes we were all in one time zone!


----------



## suziquzie

baths do nothin for me, except made me want to rinse with a shower...

TPBM sees my OCD!


----------



## pdswife

I see it... boy you must think I'm covered with germs.  I wear jeans two days in a row, I cook with NO shoes on and I take bubble baths all the time...sigh!  lol


TPBM
Is the way she is
and the rest of the
world had better learn 
to deal with it!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL the shoes aren't for germs its cuz I have wimpy feet!!!!! 
i is what i is... 
 

TPBM is listening to FABLE TOO LOUD!


----------



## pdswife

naw...Paul won't be home for hours yet...

TPBM
is tired of Fable now
and wishes x-box would get just a little sick!


----------



## suziquzie

no fable is ok compared to the stupid shoot shoot bang bang games! 

TPBM wants a new Tetris game.


----------



## pdswife

I used to love Tetris!!  And DR. MARIO!  Puzzles are so much more fun that shot them and kill them games

TPBM
thinks X-box should have girl games and not just silly boy games


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. thats why I want a wii. MARIO! 

TPBM used to have an Atari..... 10 years AFTER they went outta style.


----------



## pdswife

no... we never had anything as kids.. we had to go play at my cousins who got EVERYTHING they ever wanted.  

TPBM
wants coffee....


----------



## suziquzie

ya but i'll be up all night.  

TPBM will get an awesome latte EARLY tomorrow!


----------



## pdswife

no but I will get one later in the day... before costco but after safeway

TPBM
gets lattes at work


----------



## suziquzie

Yup. I made a white chocolate almond turtle this afternoon.... 
4 shots.  

TPBM would like to visit me at work and play with the syrup and espresso machine!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Well yes I think that I could have some fun there!!    

TPBM
is getting sleepy


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i should go. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

TPBM will have a good night!


----------



## pdswife

sure will..!

TPBM
is going 
going
gone!


----------



## chefmaloney

You guessed it. They just launched the space shuttle.

TPBM
is craving quiche lorraine.


----------



## pdswife

sounds good to me!

TPBM
is new to this game but will soon be a pro


----------



## chefmaloney

that may be so, but I'll never hit 23,001 you know?

TPBM
spreads joy to others.


----------



## pdswife

I try.  Smiles and hugs !!!

TPBM
is up early this morning!


----------



## LPBeier

No, actually got up late.  Too many late nights trying to put this place back together.  The insurance guy is coming today to decide if our now cleaned carpets actually have to be replaced!

TPBM might have me making the three hour drive to see them to escape this madness!


----------



## pdswife

you're welcome anytime!!  ( I'll be home by four or five o'clock this afternoon, I think)_

TPBM
is tired of bad things happening and needs a break!!


----------



## LPBeier

You know, it is actually not bothering me like it should....I must be getting immune!

TPBM is enjoying being home and loved


----------



## lifesaver

you better believe it

TPBM
is spending the day relaxing in front of the tv


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no, maybe when my boys get a little older I can do that

TPBM has to come up with a kid friendly craft for tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

nope, just a way to get outta here FAST lol! 

TPBM is lazy this afternoon.


----------



## GrantsKat

kind of, have a sink full of dishes to wash!

TPBM has a tummy ache


----------



## suziquzie

not yet but if i keep eating the extra frosting i made on graham crackers i will very soon!

TPBM didn't sleep well this weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do, and head and leg aches too!  How did you know.

TPBM is making a nice Sunday Dinner


----------



## suziquzie

nope. just a pizza. 

TPBMis looking forward to the holidays.


----------



## GrantsKat

In some ways yes

TPBM has more to do than they thought


----------



## pdswife

yes...but I have all week to get it done

TPBM
is ready for lunch but is waiting for husband again!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL dont I always? 

TPBM can tell me why I'm not working on my cute little almost finished turkey.


----------



## pdswife

because you worked to hard all weekend and now you are toooo tired to deal with turkey and yard !

TPBM
is having cheese for a snack


----------



## suziquzie

if you consider cream cheese frosting cheese!!!! 

TPBM can hear me getting fatter!


----------



## GrantsKat

NO I dont, nor do I SEE it!!! ; )

TPBM just made the house smell like apple cinnamon thanks to Glade! lol


----------



## suziquzie

haha thats good! no i did yesterday though I made hot cider. yummy! 

TPBM should be working on something....


----------



## GrantsKat

yes! 2 sinks full of dishes, 2 loads of laundry to fold AND I need to sweep the dining room & kitchen! in 10 minutes I will start! lol

TPBM needs to finish that crocheted turkey! (I wanna see it!)


----------



## suziquzie

yeah i do, I got the body and wings done, the beak will take a minute, then just the ruffle part. 
i'll try! 

TPBM shoulda taken a longer nap!


----------



## GrantsKat

I didnt have a nap.......could use one but hubbys working!

TPBM starched those snowflakes!


----------



## pdswife

no..but I have some that I bought ...

TPBM
has an completed project that they are very proud of


----------



## suziquzie

not since the corn....  

TPBM is catching up with super old friends via facebook.


----------



## pdswife

nope..but I think we found a missing nephew on MYSPACE

TPBM
spends too much time on the puter but...wouldn't have it
anyother way


----------



## suziquzie

yes i do!!!! 
i would have it one other way.... too much time on the BEACH! 

TPBM wasn't gonna have a drink today. oops.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, Im having a beer!

TPBM had a change in dinner plans : (


----------



## pdswife

no..they are still the same... and I haven't had a drink  YET

TPBM
is having crackers and frosting and 
tummy aches


----------



## suziquzie

nope pizza now. oink.

TPBM is watching a chipmunk movie.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, max & ruby

TPBM wants THEM  to go to bed EARLY (Im tired)


----------



## suziquzie

just HER as usual.  

TPBM doesn't do high maintenance well.....


----------



## GrantsKat

no not at all

TPBM wants to watch the new Ironchef tonite


----------



## babetoo

probably  not, i have a new movie to watch.

tpbm would like to go to the theater to see a movie.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, but with hubby not working it will be awhile.  I will probably watch the new iron chef.

TPBM has been doing laundry for three and is just about to start on the clothes!


----------



## suziquzie

no but i better go get my jeans in the dryer so i can go to work sometime today! 

TPBM hates when they forget stuff...


----------



## cara

well, I hate it, but I can't do anything against it...

TPBM is looking for christmas shopping


----------



## LPBeier

No, I am writing lists of all the gifts and baking I can't afford

TPBM would love to come over and do my laundry for me


----------



## cara

I would love to come over, but not to make your laundry 

well, as talking of laundry..

TPBM loves to hang up the laundry..


----------



## LPBeier

I do, but we aren't allowed to hang it up outside here.

TPBM is having coffee


----------



## pdswife

just finished a cup...another cup will be had a little later

TPBM
has had breakfast and is getting ready for lunch


----------



## cara

well, I'm almost ready for dinner - time shift....

TPBM is already hungry


----------



## pdswife

No...but I might have some of the apple crisp we made yesterday anyway.  It's so good!!

TPBM
is planning a romantic weekend


----------



## LPBeier

Anything is more romantic than this past weekend, cleaning up from a flood.

TPBM is very happy to be home with hubby


----------



## pdswife

hubby just went to work...sadness...lol

TPBM
is on her second cup of coffee


----------



## cara

the second second second cup ;o)

TPBM is watching TV right now


----------



## LPBeier

No, can't.  None of our TV's are hooked back up since the flood.  We are waiting for someone to come and decide whether our carpets need replacing and we still have fans blowing all over...wouldn't be able to hear the TV anyway!

TPBM is having a relaxing day.


----------



## pdswife

I shouldn't be... I have all my monday chores to do...  

TPBM
should tell me to get off my fat butt and start working!!!!


----------



## babetoo

i would never say that.

tpbm hates monday


----------



## LPBeier

Not this one!  I think my hubby has the job he wanted!!!!!

TPBM is jumping up and down for joy for me because I can't!


----------



## pdswife

well... I have a big smile on my face but... I'm toooo lazy today to jump

TPBM
is hoping something nice comes in the mail


----------



## LPBeier

A surprise cheque would be nice!

TPBM is thinking about lunch.


----------



## cara

already finished dinner

TPBM has to call her friend..


----------



## LPBeier

Actually a friend phoned me.  We had a great conversation.

TPBM needs to write letters/emails to friends and family.


----------



## suziquzie

not really. not much to tell anyone. 

TPBM would like to be home alone for a day.


----------



## GrantsKat

not right now, Id rather get drunk!! sigh

TPBM has to make dinner


----------



## miniman

No, its heading up to bed time

TPBM is very tired.


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm feelin pretty good for now. gimme an hour or so... 

TPBM needs a break.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah........

TPBM is ready for thanksgiving dinner


----------



## suziquzie

I guess. Didn't really want to go anywhere but we'll go to my in-laws. We discussed the menu at work today.  

TPBMis nervous about Christmas.


----------



## pdswife

no..not nervous... it's always a fight...so I"m not looking forward to it...but not nervous

TPBM
is thristy


----------



## suziquzie

lol you saw me grab my brandy didnt ya....

TPBM is having burgers for dinner.


----------



## pdswife

lamb burgers!  ( how'd ya know lol)

TPBM
will make a simple but yummy dinner


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, its good. just gotta make myself get up and make it. 

TPBM has to clean the kitchen before they can start anything.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, its actually clean right now...well except for some dishes

TPBM is having a hard time right now


----------



## suziquzie

better than this summer anyway..... 

TPBM forgot to get milk this weekend.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I have to buy milk almost every day!!!

TPBM needs to go grocery shopping


----------



## suziquzie

no i did it on Saturday. most of it anyway. 

TPBM is happy to hang out with DH soon.


----------



## pdswife

if soon is in about 5 hours...sigh

TPBM
wishes her hubby worked different hours


----------



## GrantsKat

YES YES YES we hardly see each other anymore : (

TPBM is relieved


----------



## pdswife

relieved..yes.. yes I am

TPBM
is feeling good!


----------



## suziquzie

yes i do. i do, i do. 
 

TPBM will put up with me later if I post another crafting project i forgot about.....


----------



## pdswife

I love it when you post crafting projects!

TPBM
is almost done with a turkey


----------



## GrantsKat

yes if you mean the one Im virtually eating as I search for recipes!

TPBM had no power for most of the day


----------



## suziquzie

OH no!!! that would suck.

TPBM is about to turn up the heat again.... shhhhh......


----------



## GrantsKat

I should but I HATE heat!!!! I dont know why....always have!

TPBM has comfy flannel pajama pants on


----------



## pdswife

no but...close  sweat pants and a tee-shirt

TPBM
lives in Florida but hates heat????


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL I hate humid heat(weather) and I hate fake heat in the house...go figure!

TPBM knows Im weird!


----------



## pdswife

I think you fit in with us weirdows just fine...!

TPBM
wishes she had a brownie


----------



## GrantsKat

no, Im craving lobster for some reason!!!

TPBM likes shellfish


----------



## pdswife

I love it!  
a lot!!!

TPBM
wants some melted garlic butter for that lobster


----------



## suziquzie

YER KILLIN" ME!!! I'm seafood starved...

TPBM thinks I should grow lobsters in HIS fishy tank and EAT EM!


----------



## pdswife

That's a very good idea!!   


TPBM
needs to start her own home business


----------



## suziquzie

i dont have enough imagination for that. 

TPBM was just handed a potato........


----------



## pdswife

ummmm no....lol

TPBM
has a more interesting life than I do


----------



## suziquzie

not one bit. no. 

TPBM should check on the hamburger browning....


----------



## pdswife

no...it's lamb   and it's still thawing

TPBM
is nice and sweet


----------



## suziquzie

depends who you ask.... and how well they know me!!!!


TPBM is a procrastinator in the worst way!


----------



## GrantsKat

OH yes I can be...hubby hates it!!

TPBM should be doing something else


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. finding shoes to cook in!!!!! 

TPBM needs contacts in to chop onions or the peepers hurt BAD!


----------



## pdswife

sometimes... don't have contacts though

TPBM
shouldn't be here....


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm what gave you that idea???

TPeopleBM will be here in an hour.


----------



## pdswife

yes..where else would I be?

TPBM
is tired and shall take a snooze now.


----------



## GrantsKat

well suz might but I cant....kiddies running wild

TPBM likes to babysit


----------



## suziquzie

depends on for who!!!!!!!! 

TPBM forgot they had "bake time" to chat!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

no bake time yet!

TPBM is gonna have a FREEZE tonite!


----------



## suziquzie

had a dozen already!!!!
(its 16 degrees right now! BRRR!) 

TPBM should be careful what she wished for!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, Im lovin the cold weather right now!!

TPBM really doesnt feel like making the drive to school this morning!


----------



## suziquzie

nope i never do! 
try the bus you'll LOVE IT!!
 

TPBM needs to wash 2 smelly little people this morning.


----------



## GrantsKat

later, useless to do it so early ; )

TPBM will excuse me for a few.....going to school!


----------



## suziquzie

no prob, bathtime anyway! 

TPBM will not get a shower today.


----------



## goboenomo

I will soon

TPBM hates winter


----------



## cara

I would like winter if it wouldn't be so cold...

TPBM doesn't know what to do for dinner.....


----------



## pdswife

Just leftovers since Paul has late night meetings...

TPBM
will be glad when it's tomorrow


----------



## cara

it's nearer to the weekend...

TPBM had an Orange Juice today


----------



## pdswife

nope just some coffee

TPBM
is way ahead of me on todays chores


----------



## cara

sure - I have a few hours in front of you 
I already have dinner in the oven

TPBM wants the rain to stop


----------



## pdswife

yes I do!!

TPBM
is having a comfort food type dinner tonight


----------



## suziquzie

kinda. I'm making corn chowder.... with bacon and chicken. 

TPBM shoulda gone to the store earlier.


----------



## pdswife

um...between...the dentist and a migraine...no  I don't think so

TPBM
will have to play alone for awhile...


----------



## suziquzie

need a nap? 

TPBM is making soup.


----------



## lifesaver

I could handle Spring all year long.

TPBM
doesn't like going through autmn and winter.


----------



## suziquzie

I dont mind.... until after Christmas. Snow is not needed for effect anymore! 

TPBM isn't sure why they didnt play this last night.


----------



## cara

'cause I slept?

TPBM is having cookies and tea in the afternoon.


----------



## pdswife

tea maybe but we have no cookies...sad but true

TPBM
is planning a dinner party


----------



## lifesaver

thinking about one for thanksgiving

TPBM
has reservations with a high class restraunt to go to for thanksgiving dinner


----------



## pdswife

Don't I wish!!  We talked about it and if mom hadn't decided she needed to join us we might have gone on with our plans.   BUT, I'll be cooking.

TPBM
likes going to dinner with her hubby


----------



## lifesaver

if the festraunt is decent. otherwise i prefer to eat at home.

TPBM
is thinking of something fun to do today


----------



## pdswife

I want to get creative... but... I have my doubts.

TPBM
likes going to art fairs


----------



## suziquzie

nope. not my bag. 

TPBM is so lazy today!


----------



## pdswife

nope...started clothes washing, swept floors, looked at the job want ads, ran dishwasher, got dressed, made coffee, cleaned a toilet...   not in that order 

TPBM
is OFF today!


----------



## LPBeier

off from what?

TPBM is wanting to take the rest of the day to have fun


----------



## pdswife

no..that's what the weekend is for


TPBM
is still drinking her morning drink


----------



## LPBeier

yup, today it is Vanilla Red tea!

TPBM doesn't mind herbal teas


----------



## pdswife

I like lemon... 

TPBM
is looking for recipes for tonights dinner


----------



## LPBeier

I'm actually looking for recipes for my Christmas baking; dinner is still up in the air.

TPBM does a lot of baking this time of year.


----------



## cara

no, I'll let my Mum do this 

TPBM likes to listen to good music


----------



## suziquzie

better than bad music.

TPBM is thinking the day was totally wasted.


----------



## pdswife

lol... some people think I'm wasting my life away...

TPBM
deserves a do nothing day!


----------



## suziquzie

but i've had 2 now and have to work the next 5 days!!!! 

TPBM kicks themselves for having lazy days.


----------



## cara

I surely do!!!
TPBM would like to meet friends for a nice gaming evening(?)


----------



## pdswife

nope.  I'm old.  I need lazy days!!  : )

TPBM
shouldn't kick herself either!


----------



## suziquzie

well who else can i kick???

TPBM can make me vaccum.


----------



## pdswife

ummmmm... I can try.   SUZI, go vaccum RIGHT THIS MINUTE!!!  GOOOOOOOOOO GO GO GO!!! DO IT NOW OR ELSE!!  NOW!  Do you hear me?  I SAID GO NOW!

TPBM
is not going to use that sucking machine until next week!


----------



## suziquzie

no I cant handle not using it for 2 days. too many little messy people.

TPBM doesnt have a headache today.


----------



## pdswife

nope..it's all better!  

TPBM
is ready for the work week to begin


----------



## suziquzie

I guess. At least I'm productive when I'm away from HIM. 
 

TPBM would say I am a little too desperate for a latte because I just made a coffee concoction with frappe mix and coffee-mate.......


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can you send me one... I'm getting sleepy

TPBM
can not have too much coffee


----------



## suziquzie

no i get jittery and my gut gets yucky but it takes over a pot....

TPBM is worried about someone.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, two people, actually.  My friend's son and another friend's son-in-law.

TPBM needs some vanilla red to to calm their nerves.


----------



## suziquzie

no I need a Brandy but I'm going to not drink for a month and see how much weight I lose. 

TPBM thinks thats not a bad idea.


----------



## pdswife

How will you make it through thanksgiving with out brandy??

TPBM
will need a drink or five on Thanksgiving day ( and the day before and after)


----------



## suziquzie

nope, no Mom. just his mom. I can deal. But I can have a couple I suppose.... 
 

TPBM doesnt want to be the chef this year.


----------



## pdswife

Well... dinner is at my house..it's either cook or let mom take over my kitchen
Now remember that last year I let her make the potatoes and even though I told her DO NOT PUT THE PEELS in the disposer...SHE DID and Paul spent an hour on x-mas day under the sink and I let her bring the pumpkin pie...she bought a premade one and burned the heck out of it while she was warming it up... DO YOU THINK I SHOULD LET HER COOK??

TPBM
thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## suziquzie

lol no I dont, and I remember that!!!!!  

TPBM would like just once for someone to take her word for it!


----------



## pdswife

Suzi...what would you do if that really happened? lol!

TPBM
is used to being second guessed.


----------



## suziquzie

holy moly yes! 
(and I dont know) 

TPBM shoulda got dressed today.


----------



## pdswife

I did... ( don't tell suzi but I'm wearing the same pants I had on yesterday!!!!)


TPBM
would like to go yarn shopping


----------



## suziquzie

yes, when do we leave! 

TPBM will get to see my turkey later when I put it together and post it.


----------



## pdswife

I can't wait!!   I bet it's cute!!
( I still have my candy corn on the counter!!)

TPBM
is hungry!!!


----------



## suziquzie

no, THIRSTY!!!! 

TPBM is eating wierd animal parts for dinner again.


----------



## LPBeier

Just for that comment I think I will eat vegetarian!

TPBM won't explain to me about weird animal parts because they like me.


----------



## pdswife

cow tails are weird??  lol... I guess so!

TPBM
would rather eat at her house than mine..cuz she might get something STRANGE here


----------



## suziquzie

well not too strange i'm sure! 

TPBM would rather NOT eat at my house because its too "lively"


----------



## pdswife

I would like to eat there!

TPBM
is going to let me take a nap soon


----------



## suziquzie

go for it, I gotta brown some sausage and boil some water anyway. 

TPBM will alert me if she hears from a certain blonde in Florida.


----------



## pdswife

I certainly will...!!

TPBM
is going to put her shoes on now


----------



## GrantsKat

no but I cant find my slippers & my little piggys are COLD!!

TPBM is going to make creamed brussel sprouts for dinner tomorrow! yay!


----------



## pdswife

no..but I am making them again for Thanksgiving!  Yummmy!!!
I hope you like them.

TPBM
is gong to look under the sofa for her slippers


----------



## GrantsKat

I already did, lol....not there...I know one of my little monsters was wearing them earlier......

TPBM is making something new tonight


----------



## pdswife

Well.. the oxtail part is new...the veggie soup part is both old and new...

TPBM
is on a diet


----------



## LPBeier

Actually for the first time in my life, my doctor wants me to GAIN some weight.  It is unthinkable!

TPBM thinks that losing 45 pounds in 3 months because of surgery is okay. (specially when I considered myself 50 pounds overweight).


----------



## pdswife

it makes me want to go out and have a surgery ( I neeeeed a BOOB UP, do you think that will work??)

TPBM
has many recipes and is always willing to share


----------



## GrantsKat

well not so many recipes yet, but I love to share!lol

TPBM wants some quiet time


----------



## pdswife

no..i've had enough now.. I'd like hubby to come home and make some noise.

TPBM
can smell dinner and is enjoying it.


----------



## GrantsKat

not yet, I want to wait till the boys settle down so I can really enjoy it!

TPBM doesnt like taking medicine


----------



## pdswife

no..but if I'm in pain  and a little pill will make it go away..I don't mind too much.


TPBM
knows how to give a child cold meds with out spilling all over the place


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I do and I don't have any little children!

TPBM would love one of my pain killers for their headache.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah I get it in thier mouth with no problem, lol but when they spit it out cuz its "yucky" then I wonder why I bother....

TPBM really should get the coffe ready for tomorrow morning!


----------



## LPBeier

Nah, I wait until I have cleaned the kitchen after supper before I get it ready

TPBM likes strong coffee like my border


----------



## suziquzie

stronger the better! 

TPBM is glad GK is alive!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

I am glad all of you are alive - I would be lonely without you!

TPBM is happy to be alive themselves


----------



## GrantsKat

I am & Im HERE for a few at least!!

TPBM is doing much better today


----------



## LPBeier

I can breathe and I am walking better every day!

TPBM would love a hot chocolate with a peppermint stick right about now.


----------



## suziquzie

ooo that does sound good! 

TPBM has a MOUNTAIN of kids clothes to put away before it topples and gets all unfolded!


----------



## LPBeier

No kids clothes here.  All my "kids" wear are collars and leashes, though the little one prefers a harness to a collar and LOVES wearing bandannas from the groomer.

TPBM would love to teach the kids how to put their own clothes away.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol actually my oldest does, hes VERY helpful!!

TPBM has a lot to do still tonight


----------



## suziquzie

They would if i could get over my OCD about it being NICELY in the drawers..... 

TPBM thinks I outta get over that one!


----------



## pdswife

Relax suzi, take a deep breath and let it all go... 

TPBM
is done for the day..just waiting for everyone else to finish


----------



## LPBeier

I am actually just getting started, filling boxes of stuff I can send to charity tomorrow.

TPBM has stuff they would like to get rid of too.


----------



## suziquzie

yep, lots and lots of baby stuff. 

TPBM will help me cart it all off to the donating place.


----------



## deelady

I wish I could take it off your hands for you, I am always finding young or single mothers to give clothes to, my DD has outgrown...I just gave 2 bags worth to a lady I saw on Craigslist that needed help....


TPBM has started decorating for the holidays!


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm still working on my little turkey for thanksgiving! 

TPBM loves googley eyes!


----------



## pdswife

yes I do

TPBM
is watching a kids tv show


----------



## suziquzie

nope. no cartoons after dinner.... and certainly not after they are in bed!

TPBM had popcorn today.


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I am thinking about it for Ugly Betty.

TPBM loves watching Ugly Betty


----------



## deelady

I actually have never watched it before! 

TPBM has the munchies unfortunately right now!


----------



## suziquzie

yup sp it works out perfect that it's BREAKTIME!

TPBM wants her friday.


----------



## LPBeier

I have my Friday but it turns out to be DH's Monday!

TPBM is feeling better today.


----------



## pdswife

yes I am, thank you!!

TPBM
is going shopping for Thanksgiving dinner today


----------



## LPBeier

No, we had our thanksgiving already.  But I am shopping for a bag of rice so I can scan the logo for a friend.

TPBM is enjoying a quiet morning


----------



## pdswife

yep.  Quiet is good.

TPBM
has to go do her chores now


----------



## GrantsKat

no chores right now, I feel yucky!

TPBM has a lot to do but has no desire to do it


----------



## pdswife

no not really... i have to go to the dentist and the grocery store...later though

TPBM
needs her rest!


----------



## GrantsKat

if I rest nothing gets done! lol

TPBM dislikes going to the dentist as much as I do!


----------



## pdswife

I hate it even more!  

TPBM
has been putting her trip to the dentist off


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!!!! I wait till I NEED to go! lol

TPBM doesnt think thats^^^ a good idea


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, because now I have to take 5 days of antibiotics every time I go to the dentist and I am a little done with antibiotics, thank you!

TPBM wishes the day was over.


----------



## pdswife

I just wish it were 3:30pm.  

TPBM
is making lunch


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, close  to dinner time though ; )

TPBM needs a nice hot shower


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do, but not sure when I will get one with all the men trampling through measuring for carpets, changing air filters, etc.

TPBM should make herself a nice hot lemon and honey


----------



## cara

a nice idea...

TPBM has to go and shovel snow


----------



## LPBeier

No snow here, but lots of rain.

TPBM likes rain better than snow


----------



## GrantsKat

I did till I moved to Florida!!! 

TPBM wants some soup


----------



## LPBeier

I wanted to make broccoli soup for lunch but didn't have time and will be the only one home for supper, but think I will make it anyway.

TPBM needs chicken noodle soup to get better.


----------



## GrantsKat

Ive been eating soup for days! its not helping lol

TPBM thinks I should stop whining already


----------



## cara

do whatever you feel like ;o))

TPBM has cold hands


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & feet, just found my slippers!

TPBM has a hard time typing with cold hands


----------



## cara

it's not so easy...

TPBM needs a grog


----------



## GrantsKat

had to google that! lol......yes I do!!!

TPBM spricht Deutsch


----------



## suziquzie

no i can only say shienken (sp) 

TPBM had a long day.


----------



## LPBeier

yes, and a long parade of men with tape measures running through my house!

TPBM is going to get away from it all by having tea with a neighbour.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah a long day of being sick!

TPBM has to get dinner ready!


----------



## suziquzie

nobodys hungry. YAY!! 

TPBM is gonna chill tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

I would like to BUT some little people are craving my attention!

TPBM needs some alone time


----------



## suziquzie

how'd ya guess! 

TPBM woudn't know what to do besides sleep if they had alone time!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, it happens every nite, they go to sleep and not much longer so do I!

TPBM wishes hubby didnt work nites!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, but he gets a vacation soon!!! 

TPBM doesn't go anywhere on vacation.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, not lately : (

TPBM would like to go somewhere this time!


----------



## cara

GrantsKat said:


> had to google that! lol......yes I do!!!
> 
> TPBM spricht Deutsch




klar tue ich das und sogar besser als english ;o))
*sorry* I had to do that 

TPBM is already tired


----------



## GrantsKat

(lol I had to google that, meine deutsch ist nicht gut!!??!!)
yes Im tired, but no sleep as the little ones are not ready!

TPBM has no little ones to deal with


----------



## cara

you are right - even the big one is away this weekend ,o))

TPBM will bake a cake for the weekend


----------



## suziquzie

nope, just the dang bagels. 

TPBM has really dry ouchie hands!


----------



## cara

that's  what works brings with it.....

TPBM should go to bed now


----------



## GrantsKat

no I cant, but  sleep well if you are!

TPBM has to clean up lots of toys!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, doggie toys.  Just like kids, they take them all out of the box at once but don't put any back!

TPBM is going to make orange truffles tonight.


----------



## elaine l

Well I don't think I am...but would certainly like to live next door to someone who was.

TPBM is going to stay up late since she took a long long nap


----------



## LPBeier

No nap today, but I will stay up at least until DH gets home from his first shift at work (midnight maybe) and that is late for me!

TPBM is ready for bed now.


----------



## chefmaloney

not quite, but I am tired after work, food first.

TPBM
will watch a movie over the weekend.


----------



## cara

don't know if there is somethin interesting on TV, I guess rather not..

TPBM has do to the shopping for the week


----------



## pdswife

I didn't most of it this afternoon

TPBM
can't sleep either


----------



## cara

sleeping time is long over, but I think about an afternoon nap....

TPBM would like to go where the sun shines


----------



## pdswife

I can't go until Feb. and I'm not sure if I can wait that long...

TPBM
is spending a quiet weekend at home


----------



## suziquzie

don't I always? 

TPBM is making Sunday dinner on Saturday.


----------



## pdswife

nope...just leftovers.

TPBM
is confusing me... ( off work already??  Did you start at 3:00am)


----------



## suziquzie

short day....I was done playing with dough by 10. 

TPBM doesn't mind I'm here early...


----------



## pdswife

no.  I am very happy!!!

TPBM
is listening to the rain


----------



## suziquzie

no another game..... sigh...

TPBM is chilly again.


----------



## pdswife

another "FABLE" like game???  Paul came home with awhole handful of new ones Thursday..sigh...!  lol

Nope, not chilly.

TPBM
wants more coffee with cream


----------



## suziquzie

nah, I was thinkin tea with honey. 

TPBM musta worked too hard this week cuz there's no chores to do (except the GIANT JUNK ROOM ones)


----------



## pdswife

I have loads of laundry to do... dishes waiting... hubby to feed...and I should iron...but..here I sit...lol

TPBM
is going to have a better dinner than I am.


----------



## suziquzie

Now I'm not so sure. TJ says he's cookin' it. 

TPBM will give me strength not to help.


----------



## pdswife

you may not help Suzi, you have to play with me all day!

TPBM
is helping even though I told her NO


----------



## suziquzie

well now it's "i didnt say no"....
geez. 

TPBM has a turkey all picked out.


----------



## AuntieV

Yes - I have it ordered ready to pick up Monday

TPBM is making more than one pie type for Thanksgiving


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont even know whos going to be here yet, last minute as usual!

TPBM is making mac & cheese for some little picky eaters!


----------



## pdswife

no..my picky eater doesn't really like them

TBPM
is happy it's saturday


----------



## suziquzie

workweek half over!

TPBM can hear alot of WHINING!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes! "is it done yet?!"

TPBM is tired


----------



## pdswife

no... I slept in and have a nap to look forward to anytime I want.  

TPBM
wants to go for a walk


----------



## GrantsKat

no, lol, its cold out there!

TPBM thinks its time to turn the heat on


----------



## pdswife

it's on..but I'll turn the fireplace on tonight

TPBM
is looking at recipes and playing DC at the same time


----------



## GrantsKat

no recipes right now, but I am trying to fold laundry : )

TPBM has a "real" fireplace


----------



## pdswife

I have a real gas fireplace... and if it was a woodburning one Hubby wouldn't let me use it...

TPBM
wants a new kitten to love


----------



## GrantsKat

no...I have a cat whos supposed to be an "outdoor" cat, BUT when its cold she gets snuck in by her "mommy"!

TPBM is getting a pet?


----------



## suziquzie

not til the kids are bigger this time. 

TPBM wonders what he wants because he made dinner and is bathing a kid....


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL , I know you KNOW!!! ; )

TPBM is happy to be home


----------



## suziquzie

for now....  

TPBM would LOVE a drink but is sworn off the stuff....


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah I guess I shouldnt right now!

TPBM is tired of the children fighting


----------



## suziquzie

no fighting..... for now.... the world can change in a minute....

TPBM is remembering someone alot tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

I always remember......you okay?

TPBM has a shoulder if she needs it


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, I know. Thanks.  

TPBM sucks it up alot.


----------



## GrantsKat

you too, huh?

TPBM doesnt think thats always so good to do


----------



## suziquzie

no but i figure who wants to hear it all the time right? 

TPBM will excuse me so I can make the gravy whhile he's in the shower so he doesn't screw it up.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, sure......yum gravy!!!

TPBM will also excuse me as its bath time for 3 dirty little boys!


----------



## cara

no Problem...

TPBM is still sleeping at this time..


----------



## suziquzie

no but I'd like to.

TPBM cant get rid of the chill today.


----------



## pdswife

It's really cold outside but I'm warm 

TPBM
is ready for bed


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am, but we still have half the store room to move out for the flooring people tomorrow, and I have to cook dinner.

TPBM is having a light supper


----------



## suziquzie

man i wish i could. 

TPBM would drink a BIG LATTE right now if someone handed her one!


----------



## LPBeier

No, but if someone does, you can have it!

TPBM is very stressed today


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm finishing my christmas shopping tomorrow though so I'll be stressing then

TPBM
is still cleaning


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, we have cleared out a ton of stuff from the store room and still aren't at the end!

TPBM always gets their Christmas Shopping done early.


----------



## pdswife

No... but I am going to this year!!!  And am excited about it.

TPBM
is also going to finish early


----------



## suziquzie

Only did that once. CHARGE IT!!! (still paying for that attitude) 

TPBM is more smarterer with money than I am.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope nope nope! no way!!!!! ; )

TPBM is nauseous


----------



## suziquzie

no, thank goodness. I HATE THAT!!!!!

TPBM had an emotional weekend


----------



## GrantsKat

ive had am emotional week, but I know why it was hard for you this weekend, sorry! I completely understand those anniversaries

TPBM is doing better today


----------



## suziquzie

so far, til I get to work and see my MIL...... then we'll both start up!!! 
dang women...

TPBM has to go somewhere today.


----------



## GrantsKat

well I guess I should get a turkey if I want it to be thawed by thursday lol

TPBM is not very organized these days!


----------



## suziquzie

getting better than i was when i first went back to almost full time, but no! 

TPBM will 'scuse me to get ready for work but BETTER BE BACK THIS AFTERNOON!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

ok, have fun at work, Ill try to be here later, if my tummy permits! lol

TPBM has to get someone ready for school right now


----------



## cara

just got DH ready to go to the Doc, but no kiddies ,o)

TPBM would like to relax with a cup of coffee and a good book


----------



## pdswife

yep... but I have to get Paul ready and then go do my shopping

TPBM
is already busy doing her to do list for today


----------



## cara

almost done with it, it's just dinner on it...

TPBM would like to have a new car


----------



## pdswife

yes... but we have no money with which to buy one

TPBM
takes a bus quite often


----------



## cara

the bus? Never, if I use public transport it's the tram...

TPBM is annoyed by late busses/trams


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, theres no public transportation around here!

TPBM is having soup for lunch


----------



## pdswife

yep, the last of the oxtail soup!

TPBM
is feeling ok today


----------



## GrantsKat

eh, trying to get in the holiday spirit but I have too much on my mind!

TPBM has a thanksgiving menu planned


----------



## pdswife

I do...but I keep adding and subtracting ( well, Paul keeps adding and subtracting!!! lol)

TPBM
thinks if HUBBY wants to change the menu he should cook


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, only thing my hubby will do, is literally put the turkey in the oven! 

TPBM always makes to much for thanksgiving dinner


----------



## pdswife

YES!  There is only going to be three of us for dinner and five of us for dessert and I'm cooking enough for 15...and I don't even like turkey all that much.   

TPBM
Likes the day after Thanksgiving better than Thanksgiving day


----------



## GrantsKat

I do! I love the leftovers without all the stress of having to cook!

TPBM was not pleased with thier lunch


----------



## pdswife

I haven't had breakfast yet...but I know lunch will be good

TPBM
is warm and comfy


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, its 70 here 

TPBM has a big kitchen


----------



## pdswife

is it ever big enough? 

TPBM
has a never ending list


----------



## LPBeier

I have lists to keep track of my lists!

TPBM is getting weirded out by the big guy in the white suit sealing off the storage room to remove the asbestos flooring.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, no, on second thought, that's me, and he is using a jack hammer now!

TPBM has earplugs I can borrow.


----------



## cara

you wanna have? Must be around somewhere....

TPBM would like to move to a hotel for a few days or weeks...


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, a nice luxury hotel in the south of France would be nice!

TPBM is tired of the snow and would love to meet me there!


----------



## cara

can't we go to south Italy? ,o)

TPBM would like to take a nap..


----------



## LPBeier

I would like to take a nap - and yes, the south of Italy is much better.

TPBM can hear the jackhammer in my bathroom all the way in Germany!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but I can here it all the way in Florida! lol

TPBM must have a lot of patience


----------



## suziquzie

none at all. got some to spare? 

TPBM is glad to be home.


----------



## GrantsKat

well if THEY werent fighting over the same dang toy again, then maybe!!!

TPBM still has to do thanksgiving shopping


----------



## suziquzie

just a little bit, I'll go EARLY tomorrow. 

TPBM isn't done yet either.


----------



## GrantsKat

well all I have is the turkey so far! so I will be like every other chicken without a head last minute shopping!

TPBM shouldnt procrastinate so much


----------



## suziquzie

I procrastinate because I'm unorganized, never remember to grab the list!!!!

TPBM hopes the being insane will go away someday.


----------



## GrantsKat

I know it will, as soon as the youngest leaves the nest! lol

TPBM is eating saltines...blech


----------



## suziquzie

nope. blueberry muffin i brought home from work.

TPBM has one whining about food. AGAIN


----------



## GrantsKat

its the neverending story, didnt ya know? lol

TPBM has a thanksgiving performance to goto at school tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

no they never do cute fun stuff like that.  

TPBM has no clue for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope & cooking is making my stomach turn these days!

TPBM just found some muddy footprints!


----------



## suziquzie

haha no.... unfortunately my kids are too lazy to go outside these days. 
need snow! 

TPBM has a kiddie pool year round.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, every pool I havent gotten for them, they destroyed!

TPBM should be doing something else right now


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, as usual.  

TPBM isn't in the mood for being mommy tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

glad Im not the only one!

TPBM thinks spongebob is a bad influence lol


----------



## suziquzie

funny you mention that.... legogirl has requested her daily after nap showing of the spongebob movie! 


TPBM hates to cater meals but will once in awhile to get a kid to eat something.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, my hubby reminds me EVERY time I do!!!

TPBM knows that the dads dont always get "it"


----------



## suziquzie

no, they don't.  

TPBM is a little annoyed with another post.


----------



## LPBeier

Was it one that I wrote?

TPBM longs for peace and quiet


----------



## GrantsKat

(no Laurie, not you!) Yes I do, but probably a different kind then you do!

TPBM really should be folding clothes & vacuuming!


----------



## pdswife

yes...but if I do it today..what will I do tomorrow?

TPBM
needs a nap


----------



## GrantsKat

at this point, Im just waiting for bedtime!!

TPBM did alot today!


----------



## pdswife

I did..still lots to do though

TPBM
has a very soft bed


----------



## suziquzie

yup. i may see it sometime tonite!!!

TPBM is cooking and typing at the same time and will probably burn somethin.


----------



## pdswife

no... if my puter were in the kitchen I'd spill on it for sure!! Messy cook that I am.

TPBM
is much neater than I am


----------



## GrantsKat

I was till I had my boys!

TPBMis not a good "referee" tonight


----------



## pdswife

I never am... I want everyone to win

The person below me will tell me if it's really worth it to get the GOOD china out for Thanksgiving ( it all has to be hand washed) for only three people... ( I insist on doing all the cooking and I won't let anyone do clean my good dishes either)...


----------



## suziquzie

i dunno haven't had to... yet/

TPBM can't get the garlic back from the elf girl.....


----------



## pdswife

lol.. does the elf girl think it's a baby brother for her potato baby?


TPBM
me is a post behind and a dollar short


----------



## GrantsKat

lol arent I always!!! dang computer

TPBM wants a bath with candles really bad!!


----------



## pdswife

I do... I might just talk hubby into one tonight.  

TPBM
knows the best thing about winter is long hot bubble baths


----------



## GrantsKat

yes & I wish I had a hot tub!!!!

TPBM doesnt like a mess


----------



## suziquzie

nope. it's getting bad. I bring my ocd to work now....

TPBM would like to be paid for her ocd.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, before I had kids I was BAD (my Dad was the same way!) these days I just wind up feeling guilty....not sure which is worse!

TPBM is a good worker


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. not really getting me too far tho with business slowing.  

TPBM is not happy with hour cutting.


----------



## pdswife

does hour cutting mean you'll be around here more?

TPBM is
enjoying hamburger on rice


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, don't forget the sour cream! 
all done. 

TPBM will help me decide if i should clean tonight, goof tomorrow, or goof now, clean tomorrow...


----------



## LPBeier

How about doing half the cleaning and half the goofing tonight and then the same tomorrow?

TPBM is going shopping tomorrow for new bathmats, shower curtains, towels and sheets on the insurance company's tab.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. but i bet i know who is!!

TPBM is going to wake up to an empty sink!!!


----------



## pdswife

yep, I don't like waking up to a full sink.  It ruins my day...

TPBM
is still waiting on dinner


----------



## suziquzie

nope, i have moved on to a quiet, lonely dessert!!!!

TPBM is catching up on Desperate housewives episodes.


----------



## pdswife

I've never seen a whole episode.... am I missing any thing??

TPBM
is having ice cream??


----------



## suziquzie

...and dump cake!!!! 

TPBM knows I will regret that tomorrow but I had salad for lunch.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I guess that's better than the meat pies, soup and doritos and hot chocolate with extra marshmellows that I had! 

TPBM
will have a large coffee for breakfast with extra shots of flavor


----------



## suziquzie

nope. no shots tomorrow. homestyle BLACK!  

TPBM has to grocery shop tomorrow and best go EARLY to avoid the crowds.


----------



## pdswife

I went today and got growled at by a mean old lady!  I'm done until next week.

TPBM
should go at 2:00am when no body else is there!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol no. tj just texted me and said he'll be home early and he'll go with me.
but not THAT early!!!! 

TPBM has the same name as my most favorite person that i work with. (besides tj's mom)


----------



## pdswife

I do?  Does she like her name?

TPBM
likes to play scrabble


----------



## cara

haven't played for ages, but like it.. could play again...

TPBM prepares for breakfast


----------



## lifesaver

i personally don't care for breakfast. i just drink coffee all morning.

TPBM
is thinking about what to fix for tonights supper.


----------



## pdswife

I have leftover noodles... I need to make a sauce to go with them

TPBM
needs more coffee still


----------



## cara

no coffee today, just tea....

TPBM needs some apples in between...


----------



## pdswife

I have a bucket of apples in the garage... 

TPBM
saw four huge racoons last night


----------



## cara

almost no racoons in G... Never met them outside a Zoo yet..

TPBM wonders what her hubby would like to have for dinner


----------



## lifesaver

he just ate some leftover baked chicken, mashed potatoes and corn from last night.

TPBM
is really busy cleaning house today.


----------



## pdswife

nope... I have very little left to do

TPBM
knows her house is cleaner than her mothers so she's not worried about it


----------



## lifesaver

my mother lives too far away for me to know what


----------



## lifesaver

oops!


----------



## pdswife

lol...

TPBM
is Confused.....


----------



## lifesaver

anyway... my mother lives too far away for me to know what her house looks like.

TPBM
is still drinking coffee.


----------



## pdswife

yes, it's only 11 am 

TPBM
would drink coffee 24/7 if coffee were cheaper


----------



## lifesaver

i do it some days

TPBM
hasn't had lunch yet


----------



## pdswife

nope.. but I had breakfast and I hardly ever do that

TPBM
loves EGGS BENEDICT


----------



## lifesaver

eggs benedict, what's that?

TPBM
is definetly gonna be ready for supper this evening


----------



## suziquzie

yup, because I made it the last 2 nights! 

TPBM is going to turn up the heat now.


----------



## cara

I'm glad, I'm not the only one who doesn't know what egss benedict are 

Heat is up highest..

TPBM will go out for a short walk in the fresh air


----------



## pdswife

that's a good idea!!!!


TPBM
is done with the shopping!


----------



## suziquzie

yep. for 2 weeks I think! 

TPBM still has christmas shopping left.


----------



## pdswife

just for 2 people.. David and Paul.   AND NO IDEAS for the younger of the two

TPBM
is glad to have hubby home with her


----------



## lifesaver

i haven't even started yet.

TPBM
is making plans for


----------



## suziquzie

yup. and now glad he went to bed  

TPBM can make an apple pie without the bottom crust getting all soggy.


----------



## lifesaver

hmmm 

TPBM
IS MAKING PLANS TO BE WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR THANKSGIVING


----------



## suziquzie

yep. going to MIL's. 

TPBM is the mother in law!


----------



## pdswife

well.. hubby and MOTHER for dinner
and son and his girlfriend for dessert...

TPBM
wishes it were FRIDAY already


----------



## suziquzie

no, then i gotta go back to work again! 

TPBM doesn't really want a job.


----------



## pdswife

no.. can't find one anyway...sigh

TPBM
understands why I want it to be Friday


----------



## suziquzie

you betcha! didnt you get enough mom time in mexico?!?!?

TPBM takes on too much stuff to do in a little time. then sits and does nothing cuz they dont know where to start!


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness... you do know me and the way I work!!!!

TPBM
wishes she could be more organized...with time and stuff


----------



## cara

who doesn't? *sigh*

TPBM has her dates in the calender so she won't forget


----------



## suziquzie

or anything!!

TPBM thinks re-heating pot roast in a crock pot will maybe help it not be so dry.....


----------



## pdswife

on both the computer and on a paper calendar!

TPBM
is behind in everything today


----------



## babetoo

pretty much all week

tpbm needs a nap badly


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm good today. went to bed pretty early and slept in til 5 today!!!!! 

TPBM thinks me is looney if 5am is sleeping in.


----------



## pdswife

you is looney!  lol!!!  But, I love ya anyway... 

TPBM
prbly thinks I'm crazy since I was up at 2:00am this morning ...still


----------



## suziquzie

you let her stress you out too much....
 

TPBM needs something warm to drink.


----------



## pdswife

I let her stress me because she is a stressor and she doesn't listen...we just got off the phone... Come at four I say... I'll be there between two and three she says'... I'll leave a key then Cuz, I won't be here I say... oh...you have plans the day I'm coming she says... welll YES I Do!!!!

UGH!

TPBM me wishes I'd shut up!!!!!  lol


----------



## suziquzie

nah.... venting is cool no matter what thread you're in! 

 

TPBM is going to stay up tomorrow night and cook. (and drink!)


----------



## pdswife

and drink... and drink and drink... and then when I"m done... I might sneak into the bed room with the bottle and have a few more shots!  Will you call me and wake me in the morning?

TPBM
likes to drink but doesn't like the morning after so..doesn't drink as much as she'd like


----------



## cara

does depend on what I drink..

TPBM should try to get more relaxed..


----------



## pdswife

breathe in breathe out... breathe in breathe out...it's not working.  Anyother ideas?

TPBM 
does yoga


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right. that would involve being left alone for 5 minutes.

TPBM feels like a lazy bum sometimes.


----------



## pdswife

very much so...right now... 
and very sleepy too...is it tooooo early for a nap?

TPBM
will make a wonderful apple pie


----------



## suziquzie

I hope so. (nap away!) 

TPBM should go do something......


----------



## pdswife

should...but...will I?

TPBM
Thinks that life is good and will get even better


----------



## cara

should go to bed... and I will now...


TPBM wishes everybody will have a great day!


----------



## pdswife

Bye Cara!
See you tomorrow!!!!

TPBM
will say "TRISH, have a good nap"


----------



## suziquzie

TRISH, have a STUPENDOUS WONDERFULLY SLEEPY nap!!!! 

TPBM will be around later to help me burn dinner lol!


----------



## pdswife

sure I will!

TPBM is a special person


----------



## suziquzie

yea, special ed maybe....
:0 

TPBM is getting verrrrrryyyyy sllleeeepppppyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## GrantsKat

not yet...tummy is full

TPBM is hungry


----------



## lifesaver

nope. not yet

TPBM
just got hpme from work


----------



## suziquzie

nope. home all day. 

TPBM is annoyed that someone dribbled cheese from a frozen pizza all over the bottom of the oven and now its all smoky in the house!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no I dont have that problem YET!

TPBM hates cleaning the oven


----------



## suziquzie

yes. yes. YES!!!!

TPBM would give thier right eye for a beer right now.


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL! you didnt open that rum, huh?

TPBM has not accomplished much today


----------



## suziquzie

I have a 10 foot pile of laundry folded onto the dining room table. 
thats about it. 

TPBM had hubby home today.


----------



## pdswife

nope...but I've made him promise to come home early tomorrow

TPBM
is going to wish me luck at a job interview tomorrow
(  Now I really won't be home when she shows up early!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

Yes Good Luck!!!! and it looks like I missed something again!!!

TPBM knows my fingers will be crossed!


----------



## suziquzie

good luck!
(better stop at the liqour store on the way home too)

TPBM will take legogirl this weekend cuz mom will only take the boys.


----------



## GrantsKat

SURE! bring her over!!! I bet she would put my boys in line real quick!

TPBM doesnt understand why mom cant take all 3!


----------



## pdswife

I don't understand... will she at least take three for part of the time..

TPBM 
will now feel sorry for me because I just stubbed my sore toe and then
stepped on one of Paul's puter parts and my other foot is now bleeding and I am swearing and and and and and I'm mad!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

awwwww!!!! that sucks. you need a DRINK! 

TPBM found some good ideas for the kids for christmas for pretty cheap.


----------



## GrantsKat

I havent even looked, Im scared to!

TPBM thinks its crazy to have 3 kids birthdays AND christmas SO close together


----------



## suziquzie

nope, i think it's MY HOUSE!! oh wait your right, that IS crazy!!!! 
(our holiday saeson begins with trick-or-treats!) 

TPBM is pretty sure dinner will go over like a lead balloon again....


----------



## GrantsKat

well they ate....no complaints yet!

TPBM is tired of watching kiddie shows!


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I'm ready to watch some... The wizard of Oz and the sound of Music

TPBM
will lend me some children for a weekend


----------



## GrantsKat

I would LOVE to, but they wont watch those shows! I LOVE the wizard of oz!!!!

TPBM just watched Dirty Dancing!


----------



## pdswife

I have the tape upstairs!  I should watch... or at least fast forward to the parts where his arms are showing!

TPBM
doesn't mind that my crush on Patrick is now over....


----------



## GrantsKat

I heard somewhere that he has cancer!!

TPBM should be getting the boys ready for bed, but is just too tired!


----------



## suziquzie

i dont, does he?

TPBM LOVES GRAVY just as much 2 days later.


----------



## pdswife

just as much as I love pasta

TPBM
believe he has cancer but is doing OK right now         http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,335210,00.html


----------



## suziquzie

you must be right! 
 

TPBM makes the kids mini iced lattes to get them to drink milk sometimes.


----------



## Saphellae

No, but I think TPAM does that! :p

TPBL had a long day.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I did, but a good day.

TPBM wants a nice hot chocolate with a candy cane right now


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, the ice cream was a bad idea....

TPBM should go to bed.


----------



## pdswife

don't you think 7:30 is a little toooo early for me ?

TPBM
is cold and should turn up the heat


----------



## suziquzie

lol yeah but i'd forget to turn it back down and tj would catch me when he gets home....
trust me it's happened..... like yesterday....

TPBM is worried about tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am which is why I am having the hot chocolate.....tastier and cheaper than turning up the heat!

TPBM is hoping it doesn't rain tomorrow


----------



## pdswife

I hope it rains hard, turns to snow and the snow freezes solid all before noon!

TPBM
wants to live in a sunnier place


----------



## suziquzie

got plenty of sun, just doesn't do much good here 6 months a year! 

TPBM has given up plucking grey hairs.


----------



## LPBeier

I have earned every one of these grey hairs thank you very much!!!!

TPBM will probably earn a few more in the years to come


----------



## suziquzie

I'd say days.... 

TPBM will sleep tight dont let the bedbugs bite!
(nitey nite!)


----------



## LPBeier

I hope to sleep tight starting in a few hours, but good night and I hope you have a very restful sleep Suzi.

TPBM doesn't believe this will be Suzi's last post


----------



## pdswife

no..no Ihave faith that she will be back

TPBM
will play for while longer


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I am alone for the evening and icing my leg so might as well stay and play

TPBM is trying to keep warm


----------



## pdswife

I have the big and little heater on and will be starting dinner soon...I'm warm enough for now

TPBM
is still drinking hot chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I am contemplating another cup and I still have half a candy cane that didn't melt with the first cup!

TPBM is having a late supper


----------



## pdswife

yes...again.... some day Paul will work normal hours... maybe

TPBM
is also waiting for a working hubby


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, he gets off at 10 and home by 11.  It is taking some getting used to, but he loves the job.

TPBM is enjoying not working


----------



## pdswife

yes..but I do have an interview tomorrow.

TPBM
is going to have to find someone else to play with soon... gotta get that dinner started


----------



## LPBeier

I have to go make the border's lunch and coffee for tomorrow anyway.

TPBM will have someone praying for their interview and thinking good thoughts.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. but do I want you to pray that I get the job or I don't get it??  THat is the question!!

TPBM
knows I'm lazy at heart but still a good person.


----------



## LPBeier

You are an awesome person and I think whatever happens with the job will be the right thing.

TPBM needs to go get dinner now.


----------



## cara

dinner? Haven't thought about dinner this early...

TPBM slept well


----------



## pdswife

no..that's why I'm up at 2:38 in the am...

TPBM
is in a different time zone so is not up as early


----------



## cara

that's right.... 11.45am here

TPBM can't  sleep because of HER? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

lol... yeah.... and a job interview... and a large meal to cook... and a tossing and turning hubby...

TPBM
is feeling better today?  ( I hope)


----------



## cara

a bit, but still not really fine...

TPBM has her first cup of coffee ;o)


----------



## pdswife

no.. I think I shall try to go back to sleep soon

TPBM
is still drinking tea


----------



## suziquzie

nope. coffee time.

TPBM will play with dough today.


----------



## pdswife

naw... I don't do dough

TPBM
should still be in bed imho


----------



## suziquzie

nope. TJ will be home in an hour and I will scoot off to work and finish his mom's day so she can get ready for tomorrow.

TPBM should however be sleeping!


----------



## pdswife

I shall go back to bed now... so sleepy

TPBM
will soon be playing with bagels


----------



## cara

no bagels here - but a nice thought..

TPBM will drink some hot milk with honey to sleep better


----------



## suziquzie

yep. after my hair and then my car.....  

TPBM will "see" me later!!!


----------



## pdswife

yes I will

BYE SUZI!!!  TPBM will drink some coffee for me


----------



## cara

I'll do that - coffee again today

TBPM should be off to bed..


----------



## lifesaver

nope, too early for that

TPBM
is having good weather today


----------



## cara

not really good...

TPBM likes to listen to music while surfing the net


----------



## pdswife

sometimes..but right now the quiet is nice

TPBM
is almost done doing her chores for the day


----------



## cara

how did you know I would answer?

TPBM is excited about today


----------



## pdswife

I'm excited because Paulie has promised to come home by 5:30pm!!!!

TPBM
is baking and cooking and having fun in the kitchen


----------



## cara

no, I'll go to bed soon..

TPBM would like to make a great dinner for her DH


----------



## pdswife

poor DH is getting soup out of a can for dinner.  Tomorrow he shall be fed like a king

TPBM
is sleepy..very sleepy


----------



## suziquzie

no. cant sleep. must BAKE!

TPBM is gonna take a nap.


----------



## pdswife

I did!! I did!!  And it was wonderful!

TPBM
is making a wonderful pie


----------



## suziquzie

not yet. just dough. me and my dough......

TPBM can't get enough alone in the kitchen time.


----------



## LPBeier

Actually these days I have too much alone time period!  Not used to DH's new shifts yet.

TPBM has too many helpers today!


----------



## suziquzie

no I got home earlier today and only had 1 helper who left when daddy started playing video games!

TPBM hasn't much to do tonight


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I should do some baking or some crochet, but I didn't sleep well so I will probably go to bed early after Top Chef at 7.

TPBM is posting their 10,000th right now!


----------



## suziquzie

holy  moly I guess I was!!!!!
lol thats funny i was watching this morning and forgot.....

TPBM is wearing purple.


----------



## lifesaver

hmmm! nope... gray and pink

TPBM
is getting ready for a big day tomorrow with family and friends

pdswife, what kind of canned soup are you and dh having? i love soup... canned or homemade


----------



## suziquzie

I am, but I think I'll take a break til helpers are done helping....

TPBM has tired feet.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
will be happy to have a day off work tomorrow


----------



## LPBeier

I have every day off until June and it's business as usual up here in the Great White North tomorrow!

TPBM is going to be with family tomorrow


----------



## goboenomo

Nope, with my buddies tomorrow.

TPBM wants something warm and sweet to eat.


----------



## lifesaver

just some turkey and buttered rolls is all i want

TPBM
is busier then a one legged man in a butt kickin contest


----------



## babetoo

not this year, we went out for dinner.

tpbm wishes for leftovers


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, can someone FedEx me some turkey and stuffing, I didn't even get any on OUR Thanksgiving this year LOL!

TPBM is stuffed


----------



## jennyhill

No,

TPBM likes traveling..




_____________________
My ringtone destination


----------



## cara

travel is always good..

TPBM didn't have a cup of coffee yet


----------



## LPBeier

No, can't drink coffee, but am ready for a cup of tea.

TPBM is having another day of snow.


----------



## cara

thank god the snow is gone...

TBPM starts motivated into the new day


----------



## suziquzie

not today anyway....

TPBM would rather be elsewhere....


----------



## cara

somewhere in the sun would be great... must be warm and sunny

TPBM already fed her pets


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and forced their antibiotics into them.  

TPBM has lots planned for today


----------



## suziquzie

nope. nuthin.

TPBM has some hamburger to use up.


----------



## GrantsKat

no way, after cooking by myself all day yesturday, Im not cooking today!

TPBM had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## LPBeier

No, mine is all in the freezer right now and I am all alone for dinner tonight.

TPBM could make lazy stroganoff.


----------



## suziquzie

already had that this week. we are deciding right now.  
yep, good enough day I guess. 

TPBM needs to change clothes.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, Im good for now

TPBM is in a rut


----------



## suziquzie

yup. my brain is not functioning lately.

TPBM has some lettuce I can borrow.


----------



## LPBeier

I have premade salad in a bag, will that do?

TPBM has very cold feet


----------



## pdswife

yep, I do.   I just left my slippers in the livingroom...


TPBM
is happy that it's a four day weekend


----------



## suziquzie

Lol no I've been on them all day, stil toasty!

TPBM has a mental block that won't go past tacos.


----------



## pdswife

no..it won't go past the turkey broth cooling on the stove.  I just wanted to freeze it but it smells so good that I want turkey soup now.

TPBM
can think of something more
interesting than tacos


----------



## suziquzie

absolutely I swear I can't. neither of us can! 

TPBM needs a drink or 3.


----------



## pdswife

how about a hamburger pie?
Or just a plain old hambuger with sauted mushrooms
or a self glazing meat loaf

YES a drink sounds nice...Paul made up a new one! Yummmmy~


TPBM
will have a nice night with just her and hubby after legogirl is sleeping


----------



## suziquzie

no.  nathan didnt want to stay at grammas. (heehee i wouldn't either) 
we got it.
NACHOS.

TPBM will excuse me while I run to the store for chips.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, hubby is working and legogirl doesn't seem to affect me for some reason LOL!

TPBM is going to share the contents of her drink!


----------



## pdswife

ok. but only because It's NAP TIME!!!

Nachos sound really goooooood!

TPBM
always knows the right answer



BYE!


----------



## GrantsKat

not usually!! lol

TPAM has some pretty good answers!


----------



## pdswife

lol...nope that's not normal

TPBM
is having a nice day today


----------



## LPBeier

I try, but you know with hubby mine always seem wrong?

TPBM needs a "polar bear" to warm up


----------



## GrantsKat

no!! its warm here & I dont like it!

TPBM doesnt like being alone


----------



## LPBeier

You have that right.  I am really not getting used to these afternoon shifts.  

TPBM is never alone


----------



## GrantsKat

well, no, but Id rather have an ADULT around more often lol

TPBM needs to cook some shrimp


----------



## LPBeier

No, I need to go start making my best friend's birthday cake

TPBM likes chocolate, raspberry and whipped cream together


----------



## babetoo

oh my, yes!!

tpbm will be glad when leftovers are all gone.


----------



## LPBeier

I will gladly take someone's turkey leftovers!

TPBM is has been hearing non-stop Christmas music on their radio station since 6:00 last night!


----------



## suziquzie

ours started 3 weeks ago. RIDICULOUS!!!!

TPBM has a full belly.


----------



## pdswife

yes...but part of it is filled with chunks of celery...does that make it better?

TPBM
had nachos with hamburger crumbled on top
for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

even better.... had taco seasoning for the burger.
 

TPBM las a lap full of helpers.


----------



## pdswife

no...but if I ask nicely Paul will help me

TPBM
is lucky to have those helpers


----------



## LPBeier

No, Just two puppie dogs looking soulfully at me as I make crepe layers.  I think they want to lick the bowl!

TPBM is hoping kiddies go to bed soon!


----------



## pdswife

Mine has to be at work at 4 am..so I'm sure he'll be in bed soon...I won't know it though.

TPBM
is done making birthday cake


----------



## LPBeier

No, just what I have to do tonight.  I will whip cream and assemble tomorrow

TPBM hates hubby having to work night shifts


----------



## pdswife

I would hate it if he did... 
but he doesn't so I don't

TPBM
is tired and ready for bed


----------



## cara

no, I just woke up ;o))

TPBM can't sleep


----------



## LPBeier

I couldn't sleep most of the night, but am up now for the day.

TPBM has a busier day than they really want today.


----------



## cara

went shopping in the city - it's always amazing to see all this people... where do they all come from???
And got an invitation from friends to meet outdoors.. but nothing really busy

TPBM does know the secret of making chocolate chip cookies.....


----------



## pdswife

My secret is to make up the batter and then let Paul bake them.  They turn out perfect every time.

TPBM
had fun meeting with her friends


----------



## suziquzie

probably would if I did.

TPBM isn't sure what to do with the rest of the day.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yeah, finish birthday cake, get present, make card, do exercises, get ready to go out and party with the girls!

TPBM wishes they could come too.


----------



## lifesaver

nope. not at all

TPBM
is feeling a bit lazy today


----------



## pdswife

Yep, and it's almost nap time!

TPBM
can hear hubby yawning


----------



## suziquzie

nope. he's just pushing controller buttons.

TPBM is making dinner earlier this saturday!


----------



## pdswife

no we ate a late lunch

TPBM
is having a delish dinner


----------



## suziquzie

i thought so... and the oldest tried the asparagus!!!!! 

TPBM is having a hot drink.


----------



## pdswife

Hot water but... I'm out of lemons!

TPBM
is thrilled to be teaching new flavors to young children!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

one anyway. 

TPBM thinks me crazy to do this 3 times on purpose!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I think you have a lot of love in your heart but
no time on your hands.

TPBM
is ready for hot buttered rum

(which by the way Paul and I decided we didn't like at all...)


----------



## suziquzie

(yeah you cant have too many its greasy) 
no I had one thats enough..... just the rum straight is ok!  

TPBM has a sore tooth.


----------



## pdswife

I do.  And it didn't hurt before I went to the dentist... do you think he should pay me for my pain?

TPBM
has to go to the dentist?


----------



## suziquzie

yup. and before the end of the year to use up the HSA or whatever they call the free eye and tooth money TJ gets that's use it or lose it.
did that make sense? 

TPBM is happy with DH's medical benefits.


----------



## pdswife

OH YEAH!   ZERO co-pays! RX's cost ZERO....!!!  Zero is a beautiful number.


TPBM
will call that dentist MONDAY morning!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I've been gonna do that for about 15 mondays.... I hate making calls. ALOT.

TPBM will call for me??


----------



## pdswife

sure, what's the phone number?

TPBM
will go to the dentist for me if I make that call for her


----------



## cara

I would, but you are definetily too far away.....



okay.. that was a lie.. I had dentist...

TPBM can't sleep (anymore..)


----------



## suziquzie

i could but i dont think anyone will let me.

TPBMhasn't thought about dinner yet.


----------



## LPBeier

No, haven't a clue, which I had more of last night's sushi!

TPBM is very tired


----------



## suziquzie

so far so good. I bet if I started knitting or crocheting I'd pass out. 

TPBM is cold.


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't that my middle name these days?

TPBM should go make a cup of hot something


----------



## elaine l

or a cold glass of something.

TPBM has all her clothes ready for the week


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, but then I'll REALLY want that nap.... 

TPBM is glad the work week is almost over in thier world.


----------



## elaine l

actually glad the time off is over!  

TPBM has comfy clothes on


----------



## suziquzie

no but I hear some flannel pants callin' my name! 

TPBM could use some ALONE time that lasts more than an hour and is during the DAY.


----------



## GrantsKat

wow, thats for sure!

TPBM hasnt been feeling well lately


----------



## pdswife

I have a tiny cold but I'm OK!

( how are you...you've been quiet)

TPBM is glad it's Monday!!!


----------



## suziquzie

YES I AM!!!

TPBM is in the closet.


----------



## pdswife

hehehe, no  but I should be. (some one has to find something for Paul to wear today)

TPBM
is drinking coffee


----------



## GrantsKat

no apple juice, my tummys not being nice to me!

TPBM has a birthday to prepare for soon


----------



## suziquzie

yep. 2 more. 
is it february yet?

TPBM just got salad dressing all over the keyboard


----------



## pdswife

No.. the next one Ihave to worry about it in May (mine!! and I have to start dropping hints)

TPBM
should lay on the sofa and rest and take care of herself


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no but I did get ketchup on it the other day!

TPBM needs a bigger closet!


----------



## suziquzie

a living room would be nice...:0 

TPBM made lots of muffin batter this morning.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPM
is getting snow today


----------



## suziquzie

thank goodness no..

TPBM can see thier mother in law from here.....


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is feeling their oats today


----------



## pdswife

No but if I were going to eat breakfast I might have oatmeal


TPBM
has less posts than I do


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, doesnt everyone! ; )

TPBM is hungry


----------



## pdswife

I am... doesn't a poached egg sound good?

TPBM
will teach me to make poached eggs


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I dont know how, I never made one! (eggs make me quesy these days!)

TPBM doesnt usually make breakfast


----------



## pdswife

sometimes for Paul... but I don't eat breakfast very often.   
I have made poached eggs..but they don't turn out very well... 

TPBM
should try some of my turkey soup.  Her tummy might like that better


----------



## cara

sounds good... can you sent it to G?

TPBM spent some fine time in the kitchen


----------



## pdswife

I did.  

TPBM
has a collection she will tell us about


----------



## cara

didn't I tell you about our classic cars? ;o))

TPBM is hungry..


----------



## pdswife

yes... I still am
but I can't decide what to eat

TPBM
has many ideas ..so many that she can't decide where to start


----------



## suziquzie

every day.

TPBM just checked the mail when they came home and NOW just saw the mailman show up!!!!
grrrr.....


----------



## pdswife

lol... I wish I could see the mail box from here but I can't  it's way way way up the road

TPBM
is home now where she belongs


----------



## suziquzie

yup. no more closet til friday!

TPBMis pain free today.


----------



## pdswife

yep, no pain

TPBM
is looking forward to the "weekend"


----------



## suziquzie

I think so, I do believe I am going to make myself fix the junk room so I can get to the door that goes under the stairs to get the christmas stuff...... 

TPBM loves a good run-on sentence.


----------



## pdswife

how could I be me if i didn't like a good run on sentence once or twice every day?

TPBM
will come help me decorate since I can't seem to make myself


----------



## suziquzie

its early yet.... you'll get there. I'm not there yet either but the kiddos are.
 

TPBM will wish me extra warmth while I run out to the mailbox.


----------



## pdswife

I just finished crocheing a blanket... you may use it!

TPBM
is going to run very quickly!


----------



## suziquzie

i did and i'm back. 

TPBM just found a suprise little profit sharing check in the mail that will help fix the oops at the grocery store last week.


----------



## pdswife

cool!  Checks never come in our mail... I wonder why?

TPBM
is going to the bank


----------



## suziquzie

NOPE. Love direct deposit. 
 

TPBM has roast beef for Christmas dinner.


----------



## pdswife

This year we might.  MIL is doing a Christmas EVE dinner for 35 people... I'm not sure what she's making but I'm bringing meatballs and lemon cookies and mini lemon cupcakes

TPBM
has already started gaining holiday FAT!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. not yet. it starts with the cookies..... which I was gonna start this week....
 

TPBM is excited about secret santa.


----------



## pdswife

I am... if we are doing the white elephant  I have a gift picked out for a man and a woman already...depending on whose name I get!

TPBM
is also excited and really wants to know what the rules are


----------



## suziquzie

yeah that would be great. I should start either way....

TPBM thinks hand-made stuff will be ok.


----------



## pdswife

I love hand made.. and part of my package is homemade..but made by my aunt not by me.

TPBM
is ok with that fact


----------



## suziquzie

i am totally fine!!  

TPBM is making pb&j for dinner because they are a lazy bum.


----------



## pdswife

no but I am just warming up turkey soup..just putting it in the microwave

TPBM
will make a five star dinner tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

yeah I'll make the cordaon bleu i wanted but NOT in a casserole.... REAL DEAL!

TPBM has trouble making diners that reheat well enough for the picky 8pm dinner eater in the house!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

naw I just plan dinner for the guy who comes home at 8 or 9 every night

TPBM
wishes hubby worked a 9 - 5 like a normal person


----------



## suziquzie

sometimes. but then i couldn't work as much and get a break from the zoo. 

TPBM is ready for comfy pants.


----------



## pdswife

I put them on as soon as I got up this morning   

TPBM
has many comfy pairs of pants


----------



## suziquzie

not as many as i used to, i ripped a bunch when i was fat(ter) 

TPBM would rather stick with diapers another year than potty train again!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

can I skip both of the above choices please... I think Paul would look silly in diapers and very silly on a tiny potty!

TPBM
thinks I've lost my marbles and should take a break!


----------



## suziquzie

well, where'd you put them last??
 

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## pdswife

Is it nap time... ??  OH GOODY!!!


TPBM
is having trouble with the space bar on their key board just like I am.


----------



## suziquzie

lol no. 

TPBM will have a nice nap while i make a lazy loser dinner and clean my house up a little. 
 

see ya later!!!


----------



## pdswife

sounds like a very good plan to me!

TPBM
is already gone!  BYE!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol no but i meant to be.  

TPBM is really going this time!


----------



## elaine l

Nope still here

TPBM is going to join in now.


----------



## pdswife

if I join you...who will put all my snowmen on the fireplace and in all the windows??

TPBM
will
still be here in an hour or two when I get back?


----------



## elaine l

Anything is possible!

TPBM better get those snowmen in their places!


----------



## Jay F

LPBeier said:


> TPBM is going to make orange truffles tonight.


I guess I'm TPBY, but I'm not making orange truffles tonight.

TPBM is ordering in Thai food tonight.


----------



## Jay F

LPBeier said:


> TPBM is going to make orange truffles tonight.


I guess I'm TPBY, but I'm not making orange truffles tonight.

TPBM is ordering in Thai food tonight, saving half to eat for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

nope... Domino's pizza is the only one crazy enough to deliver out here in the middle of nowwhere...so it's warmed up turkey soup for us.

TPBM
has as many snowmen as I do


----------



## LPBeier

Jay F said:


> I guess I'm TPBY, but I'm not making orange truffles tonight.
> 
> TPBM is ordering in Thai food tonight, saving half to eat for lunch tomorrow.



Actually the orange truffles were a couple of days ago!   LOL!!!


----------



## suziquzie

pdswife said:


> nope... Domino's pizza is the only one crazy enough to deliver out here in the middle of nowwhere...so it's warmed up turkey soup for us.
> 
> TPBM
> has as many snowmen as I do


 
sounds like Santa doesn't have as many snowmen as you! 

TPBM needs COFFEE!


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry, I haven't been here in awhile.......I would love some REAL coffee but can only drink decaf.........ok taste but not coffee in my books.......

TPBM has been sent a really funny email......(will see how I can send this one over since every time I see it I cry with laughter.......)


----------



## suziquzie

nope not lately. 

TPBM has to go out in the cold and get the straw over the strawberries.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, no garden here

TPBM is hungry but cant eat!


----------



## Mama

Oh, I can eat....

TPBM doesn't like the cold weather


----------



## GrantsKat

It doesnt get very cold here, but Im enjoying the cooler weather for sure!

TPBM would like some soup to warm up a bit


----------



## Mama

I'd love some soup!  Homemade of course!

TPBM...let's see, is hungry and can't eat...has Babymaker in her sig....Maybe is Pregnant?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yes ma'am indeed I am

TPBM has a christmas tree ALREADY


----------



## Mama

Well, CONGRATULATIONS! and I do have a Christmas tree already!

TPBM loves Christmas!


----------



## expatgirl

CONGRATS, GK!!!!!! 

The PMBM also has received great news...............


----------



## expatgirl

Mama said:


> Well, CONGRATULATIONS! and I do have a Christmas tree already!
> 
> TPBM loves Christmas!



Yes, I love Christmas!

TPBM has also received good news..........


----------



## Mama

No, pretty boring here....

but, TPBM has received good news.......


----------



## suziquzie

um, not really. 

TPBM is STARVING and cant eat just cuz they'll have to share!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I hust had to share my pretzels with little greedy hands

TPBM started decorating for christmas


----------



## suziquzie

sigh, no. then i have to clean the junk room.  

TPBM will clean it for me!


----------



## Mama

I will be digging the decorations out of the garage tonight!

TPBM will have lots of help decorating


----------



## GrantsKat

more help then I want lol

TPBM has things scattered everywhere


----------



## suziquzie

I think so.... I can't remember and don't want to find out!!! 

TPBM is not very organized.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but only because HE isnt & puts things where ever!

TPBM likes to be in charge


----------



## suziquzie

no because someone always has something to say about it that woulda been better! 

TPBM likes to say i told you so even BETTER!


----------



## expatgirl

You got me......yes, Debs in charge

TPBM loves to dress kids and babies and/ or pets for Christmas photos


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, it makes me smile devilishly!

TPBM wishes the kids would leave the tree alone!


----------



## suziquzie

no tree yet, ask me in a week or so! 

TPBM should put the laundry away.


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe I should get it washed first? lol

TPBM is playing 64 pick-up with CRAYONS!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. whith shirts however i am ...... 

TPBM has been living out of laundry baskets for 2 weeks.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, only with the socks, I hate matching socks!

TPBM needs to shower soon


----------



## suziquzie

i think i may skip it.... hadn't decided yet. 

TPBM tried a flavored coffee this morning and its YUCKY.


----------



## GrantsKat

no (what flavor?)

TPBM makes those oranges with cloves for christmas decoration


----------



## suziquzie

i haven't since i was little! 
(hazelnut... and i like hazelnut!) 

TPBM can't find the middle kid....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, hes jumping off the couch as I type!!!!

TPBM doesnt think thats a good idea


----------



## suziquzie

lol probably not. 

TPBM wishes that wasn;t so fun!


----------



## GrantsKat

arent all the "bad" things more fun to kids

TPBM needs to find a new disipline for the youngest


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. like jail. 

tpbm will excuse me for a bit while i help hubby in the garage. 
 
(yay)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol sure, have fun!

TPBM should make some lunch


----------



## pdswife

can't I at least finish my coffee before I worry about lunch?

TPBM
is done watching children jump off couches


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yeah till after they finish thier lunch lol

TPBM is having a good breakfast


----------



## pdswife

I've just had my first sip of coffee.  It's always good!

TPBM
has her Christmas decorations out


----------



## GrantsKat

not yet, but Grant did bring a tree home yesturday, so I guess I better get started

TPBM is still deciding on the outside lights this year


----------



## pdswife

No... we never get around to that.

TPBM
likes Snowmen better than Santas


----------



## GrantsKat

I like them both, I have a bunch of ceramic santas that my Mom & I painted years ago which are real special, but I have started buying more snowman lately

TPBM has way too many decorations


----------



## pdswife

lol...yes!  Most of mine are snowmen   I have over 40 on my fireplace and many many many more in boxes!  ( we're not decorating the whole house this year)

TPBM
has good memories of her mommy ...and I think that is nice


----------



## GrantsKat

I do! I wish you did as well ; (

TPBM bakes holiday cookies


----------



## pdswife

I'm going to make lemon cupcakes and lemon cookies to take to MIL's for the Christmas party

TPBM
is ready for the boys to settle down


----------



## GrantsKat

hehe Grant just came home so they are harrassing him for now ; )

TPBM has to search for the star for the tree!!


----------



## pdswife

nope..it's sitting on top of the TV 

TPBM
will post photos of her beautiful tree when it's done


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont know how beautiful it will be once the boys decide to mess with it!!

TPBM is organized


----------



## suziquzie

haha weren't expecting ME were ya! 
 
NOPE! 

TPBM is gonna chill out now because the chores are DONE!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no chores done yet.....maybe tomorrow..lol

TPBM has a good recipe for gingerbread men


----------



## suziquzie

men, no. I got a cookie thats so good i usualy end up eating it all as dough!!! 
 

TPBM got a shower.


----------



## GrantsKat

no shower yet.......

TPBM puts pretty bows on presents


----------



## suziquzie

I cheat and use the already made stick on ones. 
 

TPBM isn't very good at stocking stuffer shopping.


----------



## GrantsKat

NO!! I hate it!! I always wind up with useless crap!

TPBM has a hard time shopping for the hubby


----------



## suziquzie

yep. unless he gives me particular instructions i dont bother!
no fun.

TPBM just got a snuggle from a kid wearing shorts.... and whining that he's FREEZING.


----------



## pdswife

no no snuggles...of any kind... sad isn't it?

TPBM
shoud get socks and mittens and underware for stocking stuffers because they
take up lots of room!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol good idea, but not useful in sunny florida!!!

TPBM will excuse me, I have to get my son from school


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, they also dont come back home after the first wearing to school..
(4 pairs of gloves last week!!!!) 

TPBM needs to own a glove factory.


----------



## pdswife

I think that I have one up stairs...found a drawer full last night... 
in a dresser we stuck upstairs when we moved her five years ago and haven't touched since

TPBM
needs to call GOODWill so that they can donate JUNK


----------



## suziquzie

lol yeah.... COMPUTER PARTS! 

TPBM even has stuff ready to go to Goodwill and hasn't done anything with it!


----------



## pdswife

I do I do I do.  It's all on my dinning room table.  BUT Salvation Army is coming on Thursday to pick it all up.  YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!!

TPBM
will feel better once she gets rid of the stuff she doesn't need because if her house isn't cluttered her mind won't be either


----------



## suziquzie

oh my mind is ALWAYS cluttered. 

TPBM is listening to Christian SLater narrate a Dinosaur story....... that they were just talking about last night!


----------



## pdswife

no..all I can hear is one of the many computers humming ( or maybe a combo of many computers humming)

TPBM
doesn't have enough quiet time


----------



## suziquzie

nope. this is it right now.  

TPBM is having hot cocoa.


----------



## pdswife

no but it does sound good.

TPBM
likes marshmellows in her cocoa


----------



## suziquzie

I do but I forgot to get some.  

TPBM is losing mojo for dinner makin'.


----------



## pdswife

I never had any to begin with...

TPBM had better find her mojo quickly


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. I should. don't wanna I burnt myself out on laundry dishes and the vaccum!!! 

TPBM can tell me if my swiss cheese is still good without me getting up to go look at it.


----------



## pdswife

it's fine but it's a little holy....

TPBM
had a good conversation with someone this morning


----------



## suziquzie

actually I am right now on facebook with my first friend i ever made when i moved here.  

TPBM doesn't care much for casseroles.


----------



## pdswife

no..but everyonce in awhile... I crave tuna fish and noodles 

TPBM
likes cabbage


----------



## suziquzie

yep and I have some I need to use up... 

TPBM wants Chinese food but wont get it today.


----------



## pdswife

BBQ pork in hot mustard does sound nice..but no...not today

TPBM
would like to remember what DATE NIGHT feels like


----------



## suziquzie

yep. i would. i really would. 

TPBM would gimme one and take the kids if they were closer!


----------



## pdswife

Yes I would!

TPBM
would trust me to take her kids so she could have that date night


----------



## suziquzie

i think so.....  

TPBM would not ever take them again if they had them once! 
(heck my own mother wont!)


----------



## pdswife

I'm nicer than Mommy!  lol

TPBM
would go to a nice dinner and a movie on her date


----------



## suziquzie

I think so. Heck I'd go to Denny's at this point! 

TPBM gets to go on dates alot.


----------



## pdswife

no... we hardly even go to Starbucks anymore 
He's too busy but that might change soon, keep your fingers crossed!!!


TPBM
has plans for tomorrow night


----------



## suziquzie

yep. yell at kids , make dinner, yell about dinner, clean up, yell more......

TPBM doesnt envy me much!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

In ways I do.

TPBM
Is happier with her life than she realizes and would
miss it if it were to change.


----------



## suziquzie

i'm pretty happy with it. not sure i would miss so much noise though!!! 

TPBM feels old some days!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, I am old!
I remember ages ago grandpa yelling at me about bugging my mom to do something... "Leave your mom alone..she's 30 years old and she's tired!"... I'm 43, I must be OLD.

TPBM
should by some BOSE earphones.


----------



## suziquzie

I'd like some for the zune I think I'm getting for CHristmas.  

TPBM will excuse me while I start dinner before I glue my butt to this chair.


----------



## pdswife

Zunes are coooool!!!!

TPAM is excused bye!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im back!!!

TPBM thinks my pretzel craving is getting out of hand!


----------



## suziquzie

hey it could be worse it could be a stick of butter craving!!!! 

TPBM wants to spend a day ALONE cookin'!


----------



## GrantsKat

I would love to if I wasnt so quesy all the dang time!

TPBM has cravings also


----------



## pdswife

lol....... I always want vanilla ice cream

TPBM
wonders about that stick of butter craving...


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I do, but if I wasnt so quesy I might just crave it as well!!

TPBM thinks we would have a great time eating vanilla ice cream & drinking margaritas!


----------



## suziquzie

who needs the ice cream?!?!?

TPBM just heard the school bus pull up...


----------



## pdswife

No..no buses come down our road

TPBM
wonders what Margaritas and ice cream would taste like together


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think it would be good? Im not sure

TPBM just had an agruement with her 17 yr old stepdaughter!


----------



## pdswife

I didn't know you had a step daughter TOO... Oh Kathe... what other secrets do you have?  lol...

TPBM
should run away for two weeks and then come home refreshed and ready to start over again


----------



## suziquzie

i dont think i would come home....

TPBM wonders where you whisk a person off to to get away from it all when they already live in the sunshine!!!!


----------



## pdswife

would she like a nice snowy mountain cabin with a large wood burning fireplace?

TPBM
needs to buy paper towels


----------



## suziquzie

nope we got them with the TP TJ swore we needed at walmart last week.
( we had 2 bags in the closet..... there's that looking thing again.....) 

TPBM is about to watch a Mickey Mouse Christmas movie!!!


----------



## pdswife

no.. a nap sounds better

TPBM
is thirsty but is tired of hot water


----------



## suziquzie

yep so Sam Adams it is!!!! 

TPBM is getttinnnggg verrrryyyyyyyy sslllleeeeeepppppyyyyyyy again..


----------



## pdswife

well, yes... it is about 3 isn't it?

TPBM
knows I get crabby with out my nap


----------



## suziquzie

yep. i know. ( I thought naptime was 2??? just like legogirls!!!) 

TPBMwill wish me luck when I attempt to stay awake past 9 tonight and come back.


----------



## pdswife

I wish you luck!  What time is it there anyway...I can never remember how far ahead of me you are

TPBM ..is right 2 is the right nap time.  I'm trying to make it later since Paul is getting home later


----------



## suziquzie

I'm 2 hours ahead of you.... Kathe is 3.  
I'm a geek cuz I know these things. 

TPBM better shove off to bed!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, for a nap anyway as I am going out tonight

TPBM wants an "I rock" button like mine!


----------



## suziquzie

I do!!! (but I dont think i really deserve it!) 

TPBM deserves a night out!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do I do I do lol ,but I wont get one!!

TPBM is officially PREGNANT!!


----------



## suziquzie

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!
(not that there's anything wrong with that.....    ) 

TPBM musta gone to the dr today?


----------



## GrantsKat

kind of, had the test done at least

TPBM had a yummy dinner


----------



## suziquzie

it's still in the oven.... should be ok.... shoulda changed the recipe even more...

TPBM finally warmed up then went to get the mail and froze all over again.... but decided it was worth it because they got thier first Christmas card from thier oldest friend!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

awww how cool!!! christmas cards, geez, i forgot about those!!!

TPBM will have to go to the store to buy christmas cards tomorrow!


----------



## suziquzie

crap, I dunno. Now I HAVE TO dig out the xmas stuff to see if I bought them on clearance last year like I meant to !!!!!!

TPBM has new people on thier card list this year.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!!! A few DCers = )

TPBM should really do all those dishes........


----------



## suziquzie

hehe I did them earlier to get out of the GARAGE! 

TPBM promises they aren't mad at me and my big mouth.....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol of course not, I can be pretty mouthy myself ; )

TPBM is still enjoying those little candycorns sitting on the computer desk!!! ; )


----------



## suziquzie

nope. i gave 'em all to some really cool chicks I know..
 

TPBM worries too much and is thinking it's gotta be a NY thing because nobody else they know does it!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I contribute alot to being from NY!!!!

TPBM knows I worry alot too!!


----------



## suziquzie

yep, i got your back! 

TPBM has everyone home for dinner tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, hubbys working : (

TPBM likes when everyone is home


----------



## suziquzie

only if they are all AWAKE and getting along....

TPBM doesn't want to break the peace and serve dinner....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, we already had dinner!!

TPBM shouldnt be here right now!


----------



## pdswife

Peace is good.. but so is dinner

TPBM
should serve it while its hot


----------



## suziquzie

but they are so happy and QUIET why feed them something decent and ruin it???
LOL

TPBM finally got warm toes!!!!


----------



## pdswife

green slippers did the trick

TPBM
types faster than I do


----------



## suziquzie

not without looking and BACKSPACE!!! 
(lol I backspaces 3 times typing that!!! 

TPBM will reluctantly now give them chicken cordon bleu casserole then go to the dinner thread and SHOCKER tell everyone they changed the menu since this morning......


----------



## LPBeier

No, haven't even thought about supper yet.

TPBM is tired of getting mold spores up their nose and not being able to breathe!


----------



## suziquzie

I'm ok but I have a kid with those issues that is worring me at this moment while he's hacking up a lung....

TPBM thinks a nebulizer works better than an inhaler.


----------



## pdswife

???  I have no idea...

TPBM
doesn't have any medical problems right now


----------



## GrantsKat

lol that depends on who you ask!!

TPBM should REALLY load the dish washer!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. not until I take the clean dishes out of it

TPBM
has white dishes but wants some with more color


----------



## LPBeier

No, I have coloured dishes and would prefer white!  Wanna trade?  LOL!

TPBM needs to go figure out supper very soon


----------



## GrantsKat

I do! How did you know that? lol

TPBM has to get the coffee ready for tomorrow morning


----------



## pdswife

no until I do the dishes tonight

TPBM
is tired and doesn't really want to make dinner tonight


----------



## suziquzie

made it, ate it, not sure why I bother. 

TPBM should always just make the freakin' requested pb&j.


----------



## GrantsKat

oh suz I know how you feel!!! REMEMBER they grow out of it! 

TPBM wants the kiddies to sleep, so she can have some alone time!


----------



## pdswife

I'm tired of alone time now... want hubby..boo-hoo

TPMB
thinks I'd better find a job or I'll go CrAzY


----------



## suziquzie

why do i frustrate myself like this?????
evening alone time always just ends up making me fall asleep and getting up at 3 am when nobody's on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM thinks we all need to be in the same TIME ZONE!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. but none of us are willing to move...

TPBM
thinks we should all just meet up somewhere sunny and forget about REAL life


----------



## suziquzie

what??? this isn't real??? COOL!!!!!!
 

TPBM thinks boucy laz-y-boy chairs are STUPID!


----------



## pdswife

we put are recliner upstairs... so I guess we think Lazyboy is stupid

TPMB
seems grumpy!!!  SMILE SUZI!!!  WE love you!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

not grumpy. PISSY!!!! 
kidding. irritated is more like it. 

TPBMis better at shutting out silly kid stuff than I .


----------



## pdswife

I wasn't 15 years ago.  I was a basket case and I think you guys that have more than one are very brave and very wonderful.

TPBM
is more patient that I could ever be


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I have NO patience......gee great time to have another lol

TPBM thinks Im crazy!! lol


----------



## suziquzie

not. 

TPBM just heard a little person say something they cant repeat but it made a sick smile!!!


----------



## pdswife

heheh nope... but I'm glad you are smiling

TPBM
needs a drink


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah but I cant!!!

TPBM will have a drink for me


----------



## suziquzie

had a few... gonna be in trouble.... 
oh well....

TPBM knew that already....


----------



## pdswife

heheheh, kind of guessed.
I'd join you if I didn't have to cook dinner.

TPBM
should have  two more because if she's already in trouble
she might as well enjoy the fun before the punishment


----------



## suziquzie

lol no, i gotta teach a kid to floss....
 

TPBM can quick refill that bottle of rum to hide my indiscression!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. water it down!

TPBM
is a grown up and can have a drink if she wants!!!


----------



## suziquzie

i can but HE think I drink alone too much to be normal.

TPBM agrees with HIM.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yes she can, but I should stay away for about 9 mos! SUZ USE WATER LOL

TPBM gives good adivce


----------



## pdswife

suzi, you are not alone...you are with us!  lol

TPBM
thinks I give good advice but she is silly!


----------



## GrantsKat

I think you BOTH are GREAT!!!

TPBM makes me smile when I need to!! (thank you girls)


----------



## suziquzie

same to you!! 

TPBM can solve the argument behind me about accidently found candy that can't really be shared.....


----------



## pdswife

I think the same about you two!!!
HEY YOU TWO can you send me your home addresses??


TPBM
is full of questions but has no answers


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> same to you!!
> 
> TPBM can solve the argument behind me about accidently found candy that can't really be shared.....


 


Sure can... EAT IT YOURSELF!


----------



## suziquzie

hehe I did it I said no and gave them all saltines that they didn't deserve!!! 

TPBM did not copy the adress off the bag o corn!!! 
 
( on the way!)


----------



## pdswife

I saved the envelope... some how it got tossed while I was in Mexico!!!!

TPBM
feels like she has no space of her own sometimes


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no I didnt, but I think I have it  somewhere!!

TPBM is excited that 2 out of 3 are asleep! already!


----------



## suziquzie

wow. I wanna be in your timezone!!! 

TPBM is gonna watch Santa Claus is Coming to Town right now on ABC....


----------



## pdswife

I love that one!

TPMB loves Rudolph the Red Nosed Deer


----------



## suziquzie

hehe yep I do!!! 

TPBM should clean up the flop called dinner.....


----------



## GrantsKat

its on now???? YES! I watch all those old ones faithfully

TPBM will excuse me while I watch my christmas show! thanks suz!


----------



## pdswife

I haven't even started to make my flop yet.

TPBM
makes wonderful dinners and in a few years they will be
loved by all


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, apparetly only if you're comin for dinner!! 

TPBM will also excuse me to clean up and stuff.


----------



## pdswife

Bye!  Thank you for today!


----------



## suziquzie

no prob. i wouldn't leave if i had any choice!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

ok girls ya forgot the TPBM!!! hehe

TPBM is craving REAL NY pizza!


----------



## pdswife

Can you crave what you've never had... any pizza would be good!

TPBM
is about ready to pick up a child from school


----------



## GrantsKat

no, not for about an hour, so I get to play for a little while : )

TPBM needs to go to the doctor soon


----------



## pdswife

I have an appointment on March 16..but that's not SOON

TPBM
would like to hear 
IT'S A GIRL


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I sure would, but its too soon to tell yet!

TPBM would be excited to be a grandparent!


----------



## pdswife

OH YEAH!!!  But I'm smart enough to know that they are too young to be parents yet.
So, it'll be better for everyone if they wait a few more years.

TPBM
is going to post photos of the boys soon


----------



## GrantsKat

yes as soon as I cut thier hair!!!

TPBM doesnt like blinking christmas lights


----------



## pdswife

I would rather see those solid white tiny ones.

The person below me
Has a christmas tree but it's not decorated yet


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, it has lights but nothing else so far!

TPBM doesnt have to worry about little hands "un-decorating" the tree!


----------



## pdswife

No but I sure wish I could get BIG hands to help decorate one.

TPBM
has a more helpful family than I do when it comes to pumpkin carving, egg coloring and tree decorating


----------



## GrantsKat

oh, more helpful than needed most times! lol......but no help from the hubby!

TPBM has decorated with all the hundreds of snowman!!!


----------



## pdswife

No..just 40 some.  I didn't even open all my boxes this year.  I'm taking it easy!

TPBM
knows how to sew


----------



## GrantsKat

well I can sew a button on something, if that counts!

TPBM is more crafty than me


----------



## pdswife

no... not at all.. I can crochet..but only know ONE stich.  I can make blankets.  lol... back and forth ...back and forth... 

TPBM
wishes they could make more Christmas gifts and buy less


----------



## GrantsKat

I DO! It makes me mad that what I make usually turns out crappy....

TPBM thinks we should go to suzis for crafting class ; )


----------



## pdswife

or better yet... we should let Suzi be crafty for us since she's so good!  

TPBM
would like to go to school to learn to be "something"


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, yeah a mom!!! ; )

TPBM will excuse me as I go get my oldest from school!


----------



## pdswife

sure I will!  BYE!!!! 



TPBM will DRIVE SAFELY!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

dont I always? 

TPBM stained thier fingers with blueberries again.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. I haven't even seen a blueberry today

TPBM
is tired of hearing about TAXES GOING UP


----------



## suziquzie

lordy yes! 

TPBM has hands so dry the lotion hurts.


----------



## pdswife

no...but I'm sorry that you do!

TPBM
is thinking "why did I get to work at 4am?


----------



## suziquzie

i'm thinkin', FOR THE LOVE OF DOUGH!
(the squishy kind AND the money kind!!! ) 

TPBM thinks thats a good enough reason to do it agaon the next 3 days.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I am not a morning person... but maybe.. it's a good enough reason...maybe

TPBM
is happy Salvation Army came today and took all my junk away as planned!!!


----------



## suziquzie

ooo are they coming here next???

TPBM would like to know why shipping $3 worth of little beads should cost $3 in shipping.


----------



## pdswife

It shouldn't!  Shipping is a rip off!!! At least I think so.

TPBM
is going to make something pretty with beads


----------



## suziquzie

no I am tired of googley eyes on everything I want these....
they dont have them in my craft store. STOOPID! 

TPBM agrees with TJ that i'm being silly about my eyeballs.


----------



## pdswife

no..I don't think you are silly.  I think that when you are being crafty you see the finished item in your mind and it never looks right until it's the way that you "see" it.  If google eyes are wrong..they are wrong!

TPBM
thinks TJ is silly for not understanding something so simple


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> no I am tired of googley eyes on everything I want these....
> they dont have them in my craft store. STOOPID!
> 
> TPBM agrees with TJ that i'm being silly about my eyeballs.


 
why not order on line. should be pretty fast to get. joannsfabric.com is a good place. just an idea.


tpbm needs to get started on the baby quilt.


----------



## pdswife

No...

TPBM
is enjoying a saturday at home


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, eating mac & cheese and ice cream :0

TPBM thinks I should finish decorating!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. naw.. it's on the 6th.  You have lots of time

TPBM
knows I don't like coke but doesn't know I
really like TAB


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I didnt know they still made Tab!!

TPBM knows I dont normally drink much soda at all


----------



## pdswife

Yep, I do know that...either do I.  But I bought TAB last night..first time in years.
Safeway had cases of pop on sale and Paul takes it hunting with him.  Buy two get three free... So, I got lots.  It lasts forever.  (almost)

TPBM
needs new socks


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....I cant remember the last time I wore socks, I always wear flip-flops, even now in the dumb florida wintertime!

TPBM wouldnt like it to be hot during christmas time


----------



## pdswife

Yes I would!   HOT IS GOOD... COLD IS BAD....EVERY WHERE ... ALL THE TIME!!

TPBM
would like to play in some snow


----------



## GrantsKat

YES with my boys, they have never seen it!!

TPBM lives in the wrong state to not like cold!


----------



## suziquzie

YES I DO!

TPeopleBM thought I got lost in a pile of dough.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah & dont scare me like that again!!!!!!!!!! got it??!!

TPBM has been busy


----------



## suziquzie

not with anything fun. 
working. cooking cleaning passing outing.....

TPBM feels a little better this weekend.


----------



## GrantsKat

for the moment, lol

TPBM needs to take a break


----------



## suziquzie

I'd love one without getting jumped on or screamed at. 
 

TPBM needs a nap!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes a lot lately, but I never get one, I just pass out early on the couch

TPBM would like a drink


----------



## suziquzie

i'm debating. last night it just made me sleepier which made me reallly cranky. 
bad idea.

TPBM would like me to send them a snowball.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol can you get it here still frozen????

TPBM has a sled


----------



## suziquzie

a couple.  

TPBM gets a sunburn on CHristmas!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I could if I went to the beach!

TPBM is wondering where Trish went!


----------



## pdswife

Didn' t you hear the man saying "what are we going to do about lunch" and didn't you know that really means... GET UP AND FEED ME WOMAN???  lol...

TPBM
can see I'm back now but... knows I have to go take a nap because I have to be up very very late tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I am!

TPBM just ate some soup.


----------



## pdswife

zero point and a grilled cheese sandwich

TPBM
is done with work for today and won't think about bread until tomorrow morning


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. at 3 am. redickerous!

TPBM wouldn't work that early for nothin!


----------



## pdswife

no..no... NO NONONONO no I don't think so...

TPBM
is better at waking up than I am


----------



## suziquzie

I'm not very fast.... snooze for 45 min... 

TPBM is going to lay down soon.


----------



## GrantsKat

no laying down for me, but that mac & cheese is calling my name 

TPBM has a good dinner planned


----------



## suziquzie

not a dang thing. 
popcorn?

TPBM loves popcorn!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!!! with LOTS of butter!

TPBM thinks popcorn & mac & cheese is a dang good dinner ; )


----------



## suziquzie

works fer me! 

TPBM keeps chewing her fingernails.


----------



## GrantsKat

now thats ONE bad habit I dont have!

TPBM is nervous about something?


----------



## suziquzie

same crap different day... I'll PM ya later....

TPBM is popping some corn.


----------



## pdswife

No. But if Paul would wake up I might.  It sounds good.
Suzi...are you having a bad day...can I help??

TPBM
is reading a childrens book for the 5th time and NOT enjoying again


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, no but that'll be this evening I'm sure! 

TPBM got a Sunday Starbucks date.


----------



## pdswife

no.. after last night we wanted a quiet morning. Paul made coffee and we drank it in our nice quiet livingroom all by ourselves.

TPBM
is now ready for a day off


----------



## suziquzie

yes, but, I dont get one yet. 1 more day....
I requested I do not touch food all day, I wouldn't mind cashier tomorrow..
 

TPBM gets that!!!


----------



## pdswife

I get it.  And If I were you... I'd order pizza for dinner!

TPBM
deserves a break!


----------



## suziquzie

I take a break every night from about 9pm to 3am....
 

TPBM wasn't thinking THAT kind of break!


----------



## pdswife

No..no.. no I wasn't it.  lol.

TPBM
Needs a hug... good bye! ( for just a few hours!!)
That's the break I mean


----------



## suziquzie

but where would I go??

TPBM has cold fingers.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is enjoying the cooler weather


----------



## pdswife

Could you go ... to a coffee shop and have some one wait on YOU?
Or to the mall and window shop? or Just hide in the bathroom ( not that I've ever done that.)

Nope..my fingers are nice and warm

TPBM
should drink some hot water and then their figers would be warm too!~


----------



## GrantsKat

my fingers are warm, but my toes are a little cold!

TPBM just found a new use for sesame oil


----------



## suziquzie

no, can you drink it? 
 

TPBM keeps losing internet connection!


----------



## pdswife

No.. but I keep getting up to check my soup

TPBM
is ready for her nap


----------



## suziquzie

i was but DH's boss called, no work tonight. 

TPBM is glad for an extra day.


----------



## pdswife

extra day???

TBBM
is happy hubby is home!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but he was taking his nap and isnt waking up too fast!!! 

TPBM is finishing off the rum.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no rum for me

TPBM will have a double for me!


----------



## suziquzie

ummm OK!!! 

TPBM just said no to fingerpaint for the bazillionth time in 3 minutes.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no, it was markers I said no to 

TPBM thinks rum & snow go well together


----------



## suziquzie

yup they have to... got more today. 
 

TPBM freaks at a drive in the snow.... (or used to!)


----------



## pdswife

still do...aways will... snow sucks

TPBM
is glad that it doesn't snow in Florida


----------



## GrantsKat

NO NO NO NO NO NO!! I miss the snow, of course one snowfall and Id probably be b****in!!

TPBM had fun today


----------



## suziquzie

I'm glad FOR her anyway! 
lol

TPBM didn't eat today.


----------



## GrantsKat

I did, but not much

TPBM may have a hangover in the morning!


----------



## pdswife

not unless spilt pea soup with bacon can cause one....

TPBM
is drinking rum again and liking it a lot


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but its all gone after GULP this sip. 
 

TPBM will have a drink for me now!!!


----------



## pdswife

maybe later... :0

TPBM
is instant messaging with her son


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I wish I could!!!!!

TPBM is hungry now


----------



## pdswife

not yet... though those two slices of swiss cheese and piece of pear I had for lunch won't keep me full for long

TPBM
will eat dinner way before I do


----------



## suziquzie

S.T.A.R.V.I.N.G.....
(yes a little) 

TPBM has the urge to knit and ditch the crochet hook.


----------



## pdswife

I don't have knitting needles..so I'd better stick with the crochet hook

TPBM
is making snowmen and santas


----------



## suziquzie

well, I should be.... 
lost my mojo again. 
 

TPBM should go wake him up.... AGAIN


----------



## DunnoHow2Cook

No, but I am eating ice cream.

TPBM is planning a nice 2 week vacation to a warm place.


----------



## pdswife

I'm trying to get mine to take a nap

TPBM
sure loses her mojo alot...but I think that is better than NEVER having
any in the first place!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I suppose you're right. 

TPBM loves the way pine trees look covered in fresh snow.


----------



## GrantsKat

sigh.....can u post a pic???

TPBM is jealous


----------



## suziquzie

of you!!!! yes!!!! 
(I'll try tomorrow for ya its dark now) 

TPBM should go start the pasta.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes u should!!! (dont let those shrimp go to waste!!) ; )

TPBM should make herself some shrimp for lunch tomorrow


----------



## pdswife

Sounds good to me!

TPBM
would have to buy some shrimp before she could have it for lunch


----------



## suziquzie

nope still have some.

TPBM will stay up worrying about DH driving in the snow all night.


----------



## GrantsKat

no snow here, but I will say a prayer for him, I remember so many times worrying about my Dad in weather like that, esp in a truck...

TPBM needs to cook some shrimp today


----------



## LPBeier

No, but DH is.  He just called me up from work and asked how to deep fry prawns!

TPBM wishes she had walls in her bathroom as it is a little freaky with them open two feet all around the bottom!


----------



## suziquzie

yes it WOULD be freaky! 
(thanks Kathe) 

TPBM needs to get the contacts OUT!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

no contacts.

TPBM
is home just in time for my nap


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, been home most of the day, I just havent been here ; )

TPBM should really get started on those christmas cards


----------



## pdswife

I've decided only to send a few out this year.

TPBM
Can NOT get into the X-mas mood yet


----------



## suziquzie

no some big mean lawyer wants to take my happy away. 
 

TPBM hates collectors!


----------



## pdswife

I collect snowmen...do you hate me?    lol.... I know...I hate those other kind of collectors too. 

TPBM
thinks that the collectors should take the months of DEC and  JAN off


----------



## suziquzie

yep. and all the ones in between!!! 

TPBM thinks I shoulda stopped at a liqour store after work.


----------



## pdswife

yes 
yes
YES I DO!

TPBM
should go back to the liqour store now


----------



## suziquzie

nope. snow just started, I ain't movin!!! 

TPBM thinks that's best.


----------



## pdswife

yes...stay home!!

TPBM
knows I wish I'd gotten her name in the santa game so that I could have sent her some mini bottles!


----------



## suziquzie

lol can you send those in the mail??? 

TPBM will make pizzas for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

OH I wish I could have joined in!!!

TPBM needs to send me an address so I can send her something!


----------



## suziquzie

me or her? I thought I did...
 

TPBM has to go get the girl yelling MOM I"M AWAKE in the monitor.....


----------



## pdswife

lol..wouldn't she be alseep again by the time I got there?

TPBM
is still waiting for an address too....  HINT HINT HINT KATHE!!


----------



## GrantsKat

(not you, Trish) no naps at this time of the day!!

TPBM had an early dinner


----------



## pdswife

no dinner yet

TPBM
is having chicken for dinner and some pasta too


----------



## GrantsKat

well we did have chicken wings!! (I didnt know you wanted my address, I'll PM it to ya!)

TPBM is really tired


----------



## pdswife

how'd you know??

TPBM
has more reasons to be tired than lazy old me


----------



## suziquzie

I think I'll have leftover pasta and make them bagel pizzas. 
TJ can choose between soup and pizza when he gets up. 

TPBM is a worryer


----------



## suziquzie

dang i'm late on that.


----------



## pdswife

Worrying is what I do best! I spend hours worrying before there is even a reason!  I'm a pro.  I should teach Worry 101 at the local college!

TPBM
shouldn't worry as much as she does


----------



## GrantsKat

( Worry 101!! lol, well then I must teach Worry 102!)
no she shouldnt worry so much!!

TPBM knows everything will be ok


----------



## pdswife

I do!  I know "this too shall pass"  for all of us!! and that "tomorrow is another day"

TPBM
has much to celebrate


----------



## GrantsKat

I do and Im grateful...even though I worry so much!!!

TPBM wants a pickle!


----------



## pdswife

Can I have it mixed with some tunafix and mayo?

TPBM
really wants a kitten to pet


----------



## suziquzie

my health I suppose. 
I'll celebrate when I see my man home safe in the morning. 

TPBM HATES SNOW DRIVING MORE EVERY DAY!


----------



## pdswife

I DO NOT drive in the snow!!  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for TJ's safe return

TPBM
will worry too much tonight!


----------



## GrantsKat

I will be praying for TJ to get home safe & worrying that my hubby gets home safe also

TPBM should put the outside christmas lights on to keep the kids busy!!


----------



## suziquzie

no its too cold...
 

TPBM wonders why i live here if i'm such a weather whiner!


----------



## pdswife

Is it because that's where hubby lives?

TPBM could ask the same thing of me when 
all I do is talk about wanting to be
somewhere else


----------



## suziquzie

this is true!

TPBM should clean up the messy house.


----------



## GrantsKat

well make that the 3 of us, cuz I whine too!!!

TPBM thinks you all should come to florida SOON?


----------



## pdswife

I would LOVE too... but I'z have no money....

TPBM
is cold and can't turn on the heat because the propane is almost gone!!!


----------



## suziquzie

that'd be FUN!

TPBM's DH would think they were looney to meet an internet person in person!


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I used to head up a cooking group in Seattle and we all met first on the internet and then in my livingroom...all 30 of us??

TPBM
can't type because her fingers are chilly


----------



## LPBeier

I just can't type period today.

TPBM is happy to be going out for supper tonight


----------



## pdswife

I wish I was going out to dinner tonight

TPBM
got some good news today


----------



## suziquzie

nope. dont think i would if i could!!

TPBM just broke a nail.


----------



## LPBeier

My good news is I get to go out for dinner!

TPBM has their Christmas tree up.


----------



## pdswife

no...mine are toooo short to break

TPBM
would love someone to bring her a HOT drink


----------



## suziquzie

yes an Irish or Italian coffee or 3 would be nice!

TPBM loves amaretto.


----------



## pdswife

Hubby likes it a lot.  I can take it or leave it.

TPBM
has made homemade Kalhua before


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, wish I had some.

TPBM wants to try my orange truffle recipe with orange brandy in it


----------



## pdswife

no..sorry... another flavor YES but... not orange.


TPBM
doesn't like to hurt peoples feelings


----------



## LPBeier

No I don't and you didn't

TPBM would rather have kaluha truffles MMMMMM


----------



## pdswife

lol!  Now you're talking!!  YUMMMMMMY!!!!

TPBM
loves fruit but can't seem to like fruit "flavors"


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, specially grape and cherry.

TPBM is happy hubby just got home!


----------



## suziquzie

No, he just left. 
 

TPBM has no more nails left to chew.


----------



## pdswife

Could you gnaw on a pencil instead??

TPBM
is waiting for hubby still


----------



## suziquzie

maybe i should stay up and bake something..... 

TPBM thinks maybe texting him right now to check up on him would be stoopid.


----------



## pdswife

I think it might distract him... which could be bad.

TPBM
needs a hug.. 
don't worry. He'll be fine.  Get some rest!


----------



## suziquzie

I did. he is. 4 hours and a brake problem later....
but, he is. Out blowing snow already. 
 

TPBM had no internet all morning and REALLY missed it!


----------



## LPBeier

No, I wish I didn't have internet so I could get something done!

TPBM is feeling better about things today.


----------



## suziquzie

so far. I think so. 

TPBM thinks her little friends should take a nap.


----------



## LPBeier

If you mean my pups who are tearing up cardboard all over the place YES!!!!

TPBM needs a long nap herself.


----------



## pdswife

Paul might not like that since I've only been out of bed for 20 minutes...

TPBM
is helping clear snow from the driveway


----------



## LPBeier

No snow here, just rain.

TPBM is happy to have hubby home right now (wish mine was)


----------



## pdswife

Mine is not home...he's on the phone though...

TPBM
might have snow this weekend


----------



## LPBeier

Of course, we are celebrating DH's family Christmas and have a two hour drive!

TPBM needs a cup of something hot to drink


----------



## pdswife

Drinking coffee... could be warmed up a little I guess

TPBM
loves kittens!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, yes but unfortunately my asthma doesn't!

TPBM would love to have a cuddly kitten now


----------



## pdswife

yes...but hubby wouldn't... sadness....

TPBM
changes the back ground on her computer everyday


----------



## jessicacarr

nope.  

tpbm enjoys time off from work.


----------



## pdswife

lol...I'm a housewife... I either have everyday off of NO days off depending on how you look at it.

TPBM
likes it when new people play this game


----------



## suziquzie

most times. unless they're mean. 

TPBM cleaned alot today.


----------



## pdswife

I did...but I have more to do

TPBM
also cleaned snow


----------



## suziquzie

nope. I wasn't invited so I didn't want to intrude....
 

TPBM got the propane filled.


----------



## pdswife

no... we are trying to make it last until the end of the month... which is why I am FREEEEEEEZING my toes off!

TPBM
understands the feeling


----------



## suziquzie

yup. I wish I didn't but I do. 
 

TPBM is gonna drink alot of hot water for awhile!


----------



## pdswife

yep! I sure am!

TPBM
is wishing she'd have gone to the L. store yesterday


----------



## suziquzie

Yes, but I can go today.... everything's plowed....but then I have to get dressed.....

TPBM would wait til tomorrow when they go out anyway and HE drives!


----------



## pdswife

I'd have to wait until Saturday if I wanted him to drive...and that is TOO LONG

TPBM
gets to have dinner with the boy and his girlfriend tomorrow and is very happy!!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol NO mine is TOO YOUNG for a girlfriend!!!! 

TPBM is still perplexed about a secret gift.


----------



## pdswife

Nope, I figured it out... and would be glad to help if help is needed...

TPBM
will come up with a very good idea


----------



## suziquzie

I think I got it.... just need to get to the store!! 

TPBM dusted the hutch of death today!


----------



## pdswife

Heck no!  Do I look like I'm crazy?

TPBM
cleaned three toilets today


----------



## suziquzie

no just 1.... but I did the other at 3:45 am the other day does that count? 

TPBM still needs to do dishes before getting dinner started.


----------



## pdswife

the dishwasher is waiting to be emptied...

TPBM
will PLEASE tell me what to make for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

well i cant decide between meatloaf or chili... how about i do one you do the other. 
 

TPBM is waiting for a kid to decide for them!


----------



## GrantsKat

dont ask my kids, they dont like either of those!

TPBM did some shopping today


----------



## pdswife

LOL..no hamburger ...no beans.... any other ideas?    Can't shop until tomorrow...  We (we, meaning PAUL) may be having fishsticks!

TPBM
is laughing right now


----------



## suziquzie

lol i'm ALWAYS laughing at.... I mean with..... you!!!

TPBM says HI KATHE!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

HI KATHE!  ( I always do what I'm told!!)

TPBM
wonders where Kathe has been this morning and what's she's been doing??


----------



## GrantsKat

HI LADIES!!!!! ; )

TPBM needs help in the dinner department too


----------



## pdswife

Mac and cheese sounds good

TPBM
has had too much pasta this week


----------



## GrantsKat

yes we always do!!!

TPBM didnt know I was busy birthday shopping today


----------



## suziquzie

i didnt. but now I do!!!! 

TPBM shoulda had a summer baby or 2!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Did you find the perfect gifts

TPBM
is looking forward to a birthday party


----------



## GrantsKat

yes most definitely.....the boys birthdays are dec,jan & feb!!!!! ugh

TPBM thinks the next one will be a summer baby


----------



## pdswife

and a girl!!!

TPBM
will need to start buying PINK


----------



## suziquzie

NO NEXT ONE!!!!
 hehe I'm fixed!! 

TPBM finally GETS a summer baby and will tell me what that's like!!!


----------



## pdswife

It was nice to have one in June!

TPBM
has three right handed babies


----------



## GrantsKat

I have 2 righties and one who keeps flip-flopping

TPBM is a lefty like me?


----------



## suziquzie

so far. 

TPBM will wish me luck when I take #2 for his kindergarten pre-screening tomorrow. 
(something that I believe to be completely WRONG and unfair to the kids to label them before they even get in the classroom!)


----------



## pdswife

I agree!  But yes I wish you luck!     I'm sure he'll do great!!!

TPBM
is enjoying today


----------



## GrantsKat

what the heck are they screening for??? thats crazy!!!

TPBM thinks the school system is out of whack


----------



## suziquzie

totally. I'd homeschool if i didn't think i'd just make them stupider....
yep I'm enjoying today much more than yesterday!!

TPBM thinks we all type too fast!


----------



## GrantsKat

I may type fast but my computer is toooooo slow!!


TPBM was singing christmas songs with the kids in the car today!


----------



## pdswife

Nope... haven't even heard an x-mas song today

TPBM
has clothes to fold and more to wash...


----------



## suziquzie

yup. about 5 to fold but 1 to wash. 

TPBM is regretting not showering today.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no hubby made sure I got one this morning....wonder what he wants??!!!

TPBM can read thier spouse like a book


----------



## pdswife

I didn't shower yet...cuz, I"m waiting until I'm reallllly realllly freeeeeezing!  The hotwater will warm me up.

TPBM
thinks I'm weird.


----------



## suziquzie

not at ALL!!! if you're wierd we ALL are! 
yep.... like a kids book!! 

TPBM should start dinner.


----------



## pdswife

no... it would be icky by 8 o'clock

TPBM
decided on meatloaf


----------



## suziquzie

yup. I did. 

TPBM was just told they were mean and when they have kids they are gonna let them do WHATEVER THEY WANT!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

not today... but... I've heard it before..  

TPBM
will ignore the child


----------



## suziquzie

yes because now he's back to my best friend asking for games for christmas....

TPBM wishes kids would figure out how to treat people faster!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

sounds like my stepdaughter suzi!!! IGNORE!!!!!!

TPBM gets aggravated quickly


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do!  But it is fun to watch them flip flop around christmas time!

TPBM
has to get busy!!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. i do. dont wanna. not that meatloaf takes any time...

TPBM lost the get up and go too early today!


----------



## GrantsKat

I did alot earlier, so now Im gonna CHILL!!

TPBM thinks its ok to be lazy sometimes


----------



## suziquzie

yep, it is!!! 

TPBM is putting off gettting the mail until its dark so the neighbors dont see they still have pajama pants on!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL no! youre too funny!!

TPBM knows I got a shower today!!!!! yay


----------



## suziquzie

yay you!!! I coulda.... just wasn't feelin' it.... until now and I can't. 
dumb!

TPBM just saw the neighbor leave so now the coast is clear!! heehee


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL...run suzi, run!!!

TPBM is snacking on pretzels & chocolate chips! oink


----------



## suziquzie

nope. but i just lowered myself to kool-aid. i HATE kool-aid! 

TPBM has the tree up.


----------



## GrantsKat

its up with lights, but no ornaments yet.....

TPBM is glad they have no teenage children!


----------



## pdswife

YES, been there done that WILL NOT DO IT AGAIN!!!!!

TPBM
has so much to look forward to! lol


----------



## suziquzie

If you say so!

TPBM does NOT like eggnog!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I havent had it in so long, I dont know anymore!!!

TPBM should go wash some dishes AGAIN


----------



## suziquzie

lol never did the first round I keep avoiding emptying the dishwasher! 

TPBM got dinner in the oven pretty quickly!


----------



## GrantsKat

I bet you did, but no oven for us!

TPBM still hasnt done the christmas cards!


----------



## pdswife

no but I did make some cookie dough

TPBM
thinks I should let Paul bake the cookies


----------



## GrantsKat

why?

TPBM doesnt bake well?


----------



## suziquzie

she says she doesnt but i think shes full of poopy!!! 

TPBM should bake to warm up the house!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

That is a wonderful idea and since I "OVERBAKE" everything..the kitchen would be nice and warm 

TPBM
has a favorite frosting recipe


----------



## suziquzie

yup.... get out the BHG cookbook again.... cream cheese frosting. 
use almond extract not vanilla. 
ymmmmmm!

TPBM is baking a cake?


----------



## GrantsKat

not me, lol

TPBM will excuse me as I give 3 little boys a bath


----------



## pdswife

don't get bubbles in your eyes!

TPBM
will wish me luck with cookies!!1


----------



## suziquzie

good luck! 

TPBM will wish me luck with getting anyone to eat!


----------



## pdswife

did they like their dinner?

TPBM
has to put three little ones to bed and then she can have quiet time


----------



## suziquzie

sigh not for another hour and 17 minutes. 

TPBM thinks I should take away the box that is too much noisy fun.


----------



## pdswife

are all three of them playing with it and leaving YOU alone for another hour and 17 minutes?  If so...no... let them play

TPBM
is a good mommmy!!!


----------



## suziquzie

no because i dont like noise an messes!!!! 

TPBM will force themselves to bake if there's time tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

If I can bake you can... my house smells goood!!!  It's worth the effort!

TPBM
Will make three different kinds of cookies


----------



## suziquzie

not tomorrow!!! gotta shop then do the screening thing after lunch.... maybe thursday unless someone gets the plauge at work AGAIN.

TPBM has LOTS of papers to sort.


----------



## pdswife

oh boy..you should see the pile... 


TPBM
would freak out if she had to sit at my desk!


----------



## suziquzie

probably not. TJ just "fixed" this one this weekend. 
now its all in a box waiting for me. 
nice huh?

TPBM would say thats TEAMWORK!


----------



## pdswife

lol...Does TJ clean like Paul cleans.  Paul picks up his "piles" and hands them to me...they then become MY PILES and they drive him CrAzY! lol

TPBM
has four children to clean up after  one is just a lot taller than the
other three


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!! I say yes I do he says no...
 

TPBM finally warmed up.


----------



## pdswife

hot water is helping!  I'll take a bath soon!!

TPBM
is still making snowmen out of yarn


----------



## suziquzie

trying. i cant do anything for more than 5 minutes when legogirl is up. 

TPBM is very happy for me that I cant have more kids!


----------



## pdswife

You have a girl and boys.  You've got it covered. Enough.  lol!

TPBM
wouldn't mind having a maid come in once a week


----------



## suziquzie

i dont mind cleaning.... i just want it to stay that way.... so maybe the monsters should LEAVE once or 3x a week!

TPBM needs to get round 3 of dishes done.


----------



## pdswife

just think... in three years they'll all be in school!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

that would have been the case if another one wasnt on the way lol

TPBM ws trying to shop online till NOSEY little ones started asking a million questions!


----------



## pdswife

I only have one and his nose isis kind of large!  lol

TPBM
has a list a mile long of "TO DO"s today


----------



## GrantsKat

I do!!! I shouldnt be here!!! I just feel so dang lazy!!!lol

TPBM thinks I should go get my soup started


----------



## middie

Yes and only 2 things got done.

TPBM is tired of the winter weather already


----------



## pdswife

yes and it really hasn't even started yet

TPBM
has to go bake some doughnuts


----------



## middie

No but I am baking a Dump Cake for the bowling party tomorrow.

Tpbm wants to go to work for me today


----------



## pdswife

I'd love to work for you tomorrow!! TOoooo busy today!

TPBM
will tell me if she's making a peach or 
an apple dump cake and if vanilla ice cream will be served too??


----------



## middie

It's a cherry/pineapple dump cake. No no ice cream It'll melt at the bowling alley.

Tpbm is gloomy cause of the weather too


----------



## pdswife

yes... I get the "grays" just like Seattle does.

TPBM
should invest in a home tanning booth


----------



## middie

Would love to

Tpbm could spend some time at a spa


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to meet up and go for a hot rock back rub?  OH MY they make you feel good!!

TPBM
would love to have a day of pampering...with no thoughts of how much it costs...!


----------



## middie

Yes and yes. Then I won't move after the massage lol

Tpbm wants to spend the whole day in their pj's on the couch 
snuggled under a blanket


----------



## pdswife

That sounds so good... can you bring me hot chocolate and dump cake while I'm laying there??

TPBM
gets more strikes than gutter balls


----------



## middie

Some days I'm not so sure lol

Tpbm should go bowling with me


----------



## pdswife

NO..you would laugh at me because I get more gutter balls than any thing else!  I need to use those bummper guard thingys...!!  :0

TPBM
thinks I'm kidding..but I'm NOT


----------



## middie

I would not laugh because I've been there.

Tpbm has a taste for tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## pdswife

it's one of my favorite meals!

TPBM
loves to put onions and mushrooms on those grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have never done that? maybe I should try it!!

TPBM thinks I should get a live in nanny for the next 9 months!!! lol


----------



## pdswife

I think EVERY mother should have one for at least 18 years!

TPBM
knows I'm just kidding


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, WELL some people do!!!

TPBM thinks making soup & having the A/C on is silly!


----------



## pdswife

Soup is my favorite food...rain or shine! ENJOY!!!

TPBM
will help me decide what kind of cookie to make for david anthony
because I CAN'T


----------



## GrantsKat

well I would need to know what he likes & dislikes......

TPBM could make cake mix cookies?


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I am making non cake mix cookies but I could do some of those too if I had eggs

TPBM is ready for Christmas


----------



## pdswife

I am if i get to the store and if I can decide what kind to make... might have to wait until tomorrow... 

TPBM
likes white chocolate and cranberry


----------



## GrantsKat

Ive never had them together, but I do LOVE white chocolate mousse!!

TPBM still hasnt decided about the cookies


----------



## LPBeier

yes, they are on my baking list today....if I get eggs.

TPBM could make mocha shortbread stars without gold dust


----------



## GrantsKat

thats sounds WAY too advanced for me!!! lol

TPBM knows I dont bake well!


----------



## LPBeier

But I also know shortbread is the easiest cookie in the world to make!

TPBM needs a confidence boost!


----------



## pdswife

yes... could you come and teach me to bake something pretty??

TPBM
should teach classes


----------



## GrantsKat

not me , but Laurie should!!!

TPBM likes peanut butter & fluff sandwiches


----------



## pdswife

have you ever added chocolate chips??  Yummy!!  

TPBM
should like to take a nap


----------



## LPBeier

No, I hate peanut butter, fluff AND sandwiches!
Yes, I want a nap!

TPBM needs to go make hubby lunch soon


----------



## pdswife

nope...he's at work and is buying lunch today

TPBM
needs a shower


----------



## LPBeier

had one.

TPBM has a toothache but has to wait two months for DH to get benefits


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, later when hubby gets home!

TPBM doesnt like to shower when they are cold


----------



## pdswife

I love to shower when I'm cold... I wait until I'm cold to shower

TPBM
shouldn't be in the office doing this...she should be cleaning for her weekend guests and cooking for her son!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol just like I should be getting ready to go get my son from school!

TPBM will be leaving here soon


----------



## pdswife

leaving the room yes... the house no.... not until 6 tonight

TPBM
still hasn't decided what to bake


----------



## LPBeier

I have decided, just can't get there.

TPBM is as happy as I am that DH passed his commercial driver's license!!!!


----------



## pdswife

why yes I am!!
You should go out to dinner to celebrate!

TPBM
is NOT having sushi for dinner


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, please don't put that thought anywhere near my head...I want some NOW!!!!

TPBM should go get some work done (really meaning the person that IS me).


----------



## pdswife

I'm making cookies!  Decided on ..oatmeal cookies and I'm adding all the chips I have leftover from other cookies, milk chocolate, white chocolate and peanut butter!!

TPBM
thinks these cookies might be a little too sweet


----------



## LPBeier

Actually I make something similar called a "Kitchen sink cookie" (my own invention) though I haven't used oatmeal, which will help some of the sweetness and I add almonds and pecans.

TPBM will have to take pictures of their baking effort!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. naw ...they just look like cookies.  Not fancy enough to photo graph.

TPBM
is now ready for a nappy nap!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. ready for warm toes tho! 

TPBM had a busy morning.


----------



## pdswife

kind of

TPBM 
heard good news at the meeting


----------



## suziquzie

yes! he's not dumb!!!!
 

TPBM already knew that.


----------



## pdswife

yes, I did!!

TPBM
had a good dinner plan


----------



## suziquzie

well, they'll think so anyway! 

TPBM has a good cocoa mix recipe for the dry milk I bought today.


----------



## pdswife

no... I use Swiss Miss

TPBM
will wave good bye as I tiptoe off to my nap


----------



## suziquzie

shhhh.... quiet!

TPBM has lotsa blankies!


----------



## pdswife

yes... in every room!!

TPBM
is always making more..just for the fun of it


----------



## suziquzie

I wish I could. no mojo or yarn money!!!! 

TPBM is SO happy they didn't call me to work tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Yes I am happy!  You can play !!!

How much is yarn these days... I haven't bought any in a few years.  I'm so cheap!!  I've just made the same blanket three times now!!! lol.  I'm done now.  I'm tired of blue and white yarn.  Need new colors!!

TPBM
is ready for a new craft


----------



## suziquzie

I have one in mind but can't find info.... cro-tatting???? 
(for most blankets I buy the cheapo red heart acrylic stuff about 2 bucks a skein... the stuff I want for sweaters is about 17bucks a piece and I need 10 of them! ) 

TPBM wants money for the SPENDY yarn!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. two bucks I can handle... 170 for a sweater!  Paul'd KILL ME!

TPBM
would be happy with just cheap yarn to play with right now


----------



## suziquzie

yep. got plenty. I sneak quarters for it!!!! 
 

hehe
TPBM thinks this is a good plan!


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do!

TPBM
Thinks I should start hiding quarters too


----------



## suziquzie

you have an advantage too.... your quarters dont have to go into kiddie rides and video games outside walmart!!! 

TPBM decided forget the cookies unless there is upheaval....


----------



## pdswife

I made some...they suck....

TPBM
is done with baking for awhile


----------



## suziquzie

no i havent started. what is WRONG with me?!?!

TPBM is still not in the spirit.


----------



## pdswife

jingle bells
batman smells 
robin laid an egg,
the bat car lost a wheel and joker got away Hey!  That's all the spirit I have....

TPBM
thinks that having company this weekend may help


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont want company. 

TPBM wyll excuse me to deal with ZOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## pdswife

bye!!!  Have fun!!!

TPBM
will handle everything very well!


----------



## suziquzie

yes, popcorn and christmas shows cure all! 

TPBM will back me up when HE is annoyed I didn't cook anything for dinner!


----------



## pdswife

I most certainly will.
You were here... making me feel better about my cookies being crappy!!!

TPBM
hates wasting time cooking and then having to throw it out


----------



## suziquzie

yes!!! i hate wasting anything. you should see all the upside down condiments in the fridge!

TPBM loves salty popcorn!


----------



## pdswife

only if it comes with lots of butter too

TPBM
should teach the kids to string popcorn for the tree!


----------



## suziquzie

not today. everything always just turns UGLY!!!
(plus its all ate up!!!) 

TPBM could handle a little ugly.


----------



## pdswife

naw... no ugly today

TPBM
wants ice cream now


----------



## suziquzie

not really. just WATER!!!! 

TPBM almost forgot to TPBM!


----------



## pdswife

isn't that what the edit button is for?

TPBM
is too tired to go out to dinner because her husband hasn't been sleeping very
well...


----------



## suziquzie

so did you skip dinner then? 

TPBM isn't sleeping either.


----------



## pdswife

No we went had had a great time!  David even gave me a gingerbread house that he made.  It's really cool!  He's so much more creative that his mother.  I love it!!

TPBM is going to decorate a tree today


----------



## suziquzie

no the kids were getting cranky so we skipped it. we'll try again today I think. 

TPBM doesn't even wanna decorate.


----------



## pdswife

Just the snowmen I put out... that's enough... 

TPBM
will change her mind when she sees how happy all the x-mas stuff makes her kiddos


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, all the grabbing and pushing and arguing over who puts up what....

TPBM is more optimistic most days than I!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol..oh yeah..it's all this liquid sunshine.  It just fills me with joy!

TPBM
Knows I'm kidding again......


----------



## suziquzie

LOL of course! 
 

TPBM will get a really good nap today!


----------



## pdswife

I'll try but I think my "sleeper" is broken!

TPBM
will soon get hugs and kisses from three sleepy babies


----------



## suziquzie

1 up already.... he goes straight to Pokemon...

TPBM needs coffee.


----------



## pdswife

no...I'm hoping to go back to sleep for awhile...soon

TPBM
doesn't work today


----------



## suziquzie

nope. they didnt call and as bad as I need $$ I didn't offer. I got 5 days next week. good enough!

TPBM should take some tylenol PM!


----------



## pdswife

I wish I had some....  I do have pain meds...but heck I guess I should save them for when the pain strikes!

TPBM will still be around when I get back...

SEEYA!


----------



## GrantsKat

I'll be here as long as the storms dont knock out my power!!

TPBM HATES tornado warnings!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

in december? crazy!

TPBM misses snow for that reason alone!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! Id rather have snow than a tornado ANYDAY!!!

TPBM has a lot to do today!


----------



## suziquzie

ya. dont wanna. 

TPBM has to anyway!


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, those christmas cards arent gonna address themselves ! lol

TPBM has finished christmas shopping, while I havent even started.....


----------



## pdswife

I'm done... except for David and Paul.... Paul's buying his own and I'm wrapping it up!
He's also picking David's up for me.  lol... I guess I am done pretty much.  Maybe a few more stocking stuffers.

TPBM
should start that shopping soon!  Santa will be here soon


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. that. wish me luck. 

TPBM got the tree but is going to leave the lights for HIM to do!


----------



## pdswife

If I waited for that ... it would never get done.  I am in charge of the x-mas decorations.

TPBM
puts a star on top of her tree


----------



## suziquzie

nope an angel. 

TPBM has to take a kid to shop for a friends birthday b4 saturday!


----------



## pdswife

oh I remember those days... 
: )  have fun!!

TPBM
is happy they are not stuck with an ugly star that her son got when he was SIX
that NEEDS to be on the tree EVERY time they have a tree


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, it's almost 20 years do you think he could let it go????
(give it to him for HIS tree!) 

TPBM still has a huge pile to fold...


----------



## pdswife

( it was one of the few real gifts his grandfather ever gave him...so, it has to stay until it dies,  it has flashing lights..!!!)

yep, clothes in the washer and dryer

TPBM
thinks it's rude when people say they might come but don't give you
a real answer


----------



## suziquzie

um, yeah. I go cleaning up and cooking for no other reason than to have them call at 6 and say we're not coming. 
 thats annoying. 

TPBM doesn't do spur of the moment real well.


----------



## pdswife

no.. no I don't!  
I like to plan out a visit and get things ready

TPBM
can smell my oven cleaning itself


----------



## suziquzie

lol is THAT what that is? I thought it was a pine tree....
 

TPBM is folding between posts.


----------



## pdswife

No... things are still damp

TPBM
forgot to recharge the zune so is not listening to music


----------



## suziquzie

dont have one..... not gonna get one for christmas now either. 
 

TPBM can just listen off the 'puter.


----------



## pdswife

oh I am sorry!  Save those quarters.  They are really cool.  Hey, Michael's is having a big yarn sale!

TPBM
is listening to the weatherman talking about snow....


----------



## suziquzie

nope. just flurries so i'm not worrying today. 
 

TPBM should get the mail but its COLD and they already were out longer than the 5 min time limit looking for a tree.


----------



## pdswife

Mail doesn't come until late afternoon... Paul will get it as he drives by

TPBM
knows I worry about even flurries


----------



## suziquzie

I do now! 

TPBM has to pair up the giant basket of socks before they are served divorce papers!


----------



## pdswife

I think you should get a kitten to sleep in that basket of socks!  It would be so cute!!

TPBM
is waiting for the towels to dry so she can
fold them and be done in the laundry room


----------



## suziquzie

mmmm.. hot fresh towels. makes me want a shower!! 
oh wait, thats just my stink...
 

TPBM is hoping the achy neck is just too much computer and not an illness starting.


----------



## pdswife

I am hoping that!!  

TPBM
has five days of work waiting for them next week but will
enjoy today!!


----------



## suziquzie

i wouldnt say enjoy.... maybe savor??

TPBM was going to bake cookies today.


----------



## pdswife

I was... I'm not...

TPBM
will make them instead


----------



## suziquzie

I took the butter out this time anyway....
I dunno. 

TPBM found the bottom of the sock basket AND scored 6 new dust rags!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. where do all those extra socks go to live?

TPBM
is done with house work now


----------



## suziquzie

I am but I'm not. all I can do without waking up legogirl for now. 

TPBM is NEVER done!


----------



## pdswife

Where does all this dirt come from?  How can I dust one day and have more there again the next?

TPBM me has the answer


----------



## suziquzie

I know my problem would be the absense of a furnace filter!

TPBM cant explain it that way....


----------



## pdswife

I think we have one... but it might be five years old.  I don't remember Paul ever buying a new one.

TPBM
thinks I should go check ( but doesn't know that I wouldn't have the foggiest idea about how to do that)


----------



## suziquzie

LOL probably i think they're supposed to get changed every 2 months! 

TPBM needs to win the lottery because they WOULDNT turn into an idiot with the money.


----------



## pdswife

even with gas heat? Every two months?  WOW... 

AND some people think I'm already and idiot so money couldn't hurt me!  lol

TPBM
would help family and friends with her winnings...!


----------



## suziquzie

yup. I would. eventually.......
 

TPBM has the house picked out already!


----------



## pdswife

Condo... top floor... Lincoln Towers Bellevue Washington!      http://www.condolivinginbellevue.com/Building/One-Lincoln-Tower.htm

TPBM
isn't quite ready to downsize yet


----------



## suziquzie

nope. upsize.... seperate children's wing where they dont care if I'm home!!!! 
 
about 7,000 square feet and 100 acres outta do it! 

TPBM thinks that's only be ok with a cleaning lady!


----------



## pdswife

cleaning ladies! And yard men!

TPBM
better win a BIG lottery


----------



## suziquzie

fer sure!!!

TPBM will excuse me while i force myself to make spritz cookies with the angry mob.


----------



## pdswife

have fun!

TPBM
will make yummy cookies!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. and get a headache to boot.....

TPBM hopes this goes quietly.....


----------



## pdswife

I hope it takes how ever long my nap
is going to take...2 hours

TPBM
thinks that's TOO long


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM can explain why this christmas must be going so crappy..... my spritz gun thingy just broke!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

christmas is a time of stress... stress is crappy... 

TPBM
doesn't think that's a very good answer


----------



## suziquzie

nope, I think it's just FINE!!! 

TPBM will join me for an online drink????


----------



## lifesaver

i'm already having a drink. vodka and grapefruit juice.

TPBM
has a busy day planned out for tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

not really. just work and lasagna making. 

TPBM is changing dinner. again.


----------



## lifesaver

it's beef and cheese burritos for supper tonight

TPBM
had spaghetti for supper tonight


----------



## pdswife

nope...chili is still thawing out.

TPBM
will have that drink with me now...and I'm not talking hot water with lemon!


----------



## suziquzie

yep. got my martini. hope it helps! 

TPBM can tell me how to teach them selfLESSness!


----------



## pdswife

nope...not me.  lol

TPBM
wonders why there are still towels in my dryer


----------



## suziquzie

HA!
Half my stuff stays 3 days!!!!

TPBM wants to dip the house in bleach some days.


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that ruin my light brown rugs?

TPBM
is more worried about germs than I am at this time


----------



## suziquzie

lol i sound like a germophobe! 

TPBM is watching Rudolph.


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm locked in the office with the little plug in heater blowing on me...

TPBM
still likes Rudolph cuz, it's a darn cute show


----------



## suziquzie

probably could be if some little girl could stop being terrible 2 sometome before she's 6. 

TPBM would LOVE a rewind button!


----------



## pdswife

not as much as I'd like an "UNSEND" button

TPBM
really wishes things didn't have so many buttons...


----------



## suziquzie

lol, dont take this wrong, you sound like my mother!!! 

TPBM has tried convincing a 3 yr old to be happy by giving out pretzels.


----------



## pdswife

I always used M &M's cuz, I like them better... see why I can't teach selflessness??

TPBM
really wants Quiet


----------



## suziquzie

sorta.... but I'll just fall asleep! 

TPBM tries really hard to want to stay awake!


----------



## pdswife

no i really really want to fall asleep

TPBM
can't quit the thoughts from running wild in her brain


----------



## suziquzie

got that right. I need a stop strip like the cops have....

TPBM has sore shoulders.


----------



## pdswife

"got that right. I need a stop strip like the cops have...."   Wouldn't that pop all those bubbles??

Yes and my neck and tummy are sore too... is this a bad sign of things to come?

TPBM
is going to miss me tomorow....


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. I dont get workTrish on fridays either.  
(LOL I call you 'puterTrish and she's workTrish) 

TPBM will hope my MIL is in a good mood for me tomorrow to get me outta my funk.


----------



## pdswife

yes I will!  I hope she's feeling better too and doesn't give you the gunk she had.

TPBM
will get good coffee tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

yep. lots!!! 

TPBM just got a great hug from a cute blonde guy!


----------



## pdswife

I have no cute little blonde guys!  It's kind of sad.

TPBM
is lucky to have three.. she gets lots of hugs!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. and lots of b****ing. 

TPBM will excuse me while I act like I can draw a mermaid and con a little girl into bed a half hour early for my own sanity!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. things we gotta do~

BYE!!!!!

TPBM will
have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## suziquzie

I'll try. I get a break anyway!

TPBM will also have a jolly fine day.


----------



## pdswife

I will!  Unless the weather man is right!! lol

TPBM
should go NOW!!!


----------



## suziquzie

well, i did, but i'm back, but i will be going again soon. does that count?

TPBM loves coffee!!


----------



## pdswife

I do.  Starbucks is on the list of places to go today!

TPBM
is not looking forward to this weekends weather... too many places to go..too many things to get done


----------



## lifesaver

nothing to do, nowhere to go

TPBM
is having a great day


----------



## pdswife

so far so good.. but we've only been up for 45 minutes!  lol

TPBM
would like to do my shopping for me today


----------



## suziquzie

sure. wanna work for me?

TPBM is thinking about bad roads on SUnday already.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I'm already worried about the bad roads this afternoon..

TPBM
Think snow should stay in the mountains where it belongs!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, having been "snowless" for 8 years now, I wouldnt mind seeing a few flakes ; )

TPBM hears the balloons popping!


----------



## pdswife

No... the leaves being blown away can be heard though

TPBM
will put extra cheese on a pizza tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish, I ordered it & THEY dont put extra cheese on pizza anymore!!!!!! 

TPBM is having company today


----------



## pdswife

I am... unless the snow stops them, they are coming for Oregon

TPBM
will have fun tonight and prb eat cake before I even get mine baked


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, we already had cake, Grant had to go to work at 4....so it was an early party!

TPBM is expecting alot of snow?


----------



## lifesaver

nope no snow, just alot of wind

TPBM
has been enjoying the weekend


----------



## pdswife

Yesterday was very lazy.. too cold any icy to go anywhere... no internet... lots of naps.. Pretty nice

TPBM
is going to make a great dinner tonight


----------



## suziquzie

leftover ARE great!!

TPBM thought I forgot how to play.


----------



## lifesaver

No, not at all

TPBM
is wrapping cristmas gifts tonight


----------



## suziquzie

nope. might shop online tho. 

TPBM has ornaments only 3 feet up the tree....


----------



## GrantsKat

no, none yet cuz I know whats gonna happen once I put them on : (

TPBM may get the kids a vtech video thingy


----------



## suziquzie

no the video games have gotten to a ridiculous level in this house.... need to break the addiction! 

TPBM got the shopping done.


----------



## GrantsKat

NO! NONE!!! online isnt working, so off to the store I will have to go this week

TPBM has some pretty bare cabinets!


----------



## lifesaver

nope not quite

TPBM
has beautiful silver tinsel hanging all over their christmas tree


----------



## suziquzie

no. I love tinsel's looks but the clean-up??? no way. 
maybe when the kids are too busy to care about my tree anymore.

TPBM would like the slushstorm to stop.


----------



## GrantsKat

no slush here, but very windy!

TPBM has a good dinner planned


----------



## pdswife

Just the glazed ham part.  I have no idea of what to serve with it.

TPBM
loves looking out the window at nature


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but its not a very nice day today

TPBM had a nap today


----------



## lifesaver

nope, wide awake

TPBM
is having ice tea


----------



## suziquzie

no, a martini!! (it's 5:00 somewhere....) 

TPBM went outside to see why there were 2 sheriff's cars parked outside with the lights on!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

NO! what happened????

TPBM doesnt like flashing lights


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no. TJ texted me at work yesterday to confirm no flashy lites on the tree! 
(there's a power line pole leaning into the road a little ways down. YIKES! If I disappear it fell and I lost my power) 

TPBM never lost power in a snowstorm B4.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
will be happy when christmas gets here


----------



## suziquzie

more like when its overwith. 

TPBM has never lost Christmas spirit to this extent before.....


----------



## GrantsKat

its been rough here....too many emotions & my CURRENT condition!

TPBM knows it WILL get better


----------



## suziquzie

well, I hope so anyway. cant get alot worse..... 

TPBM is not a fan of icy road conditions.
(here I go again he has to work tonight.....)


----------



## GrantsKat

the martini should help your nerves!! I will pray again that he travels safely!!

TPBM shouldnt worry so much!


----------



## suziquzie

HA! worry is my middle name!!! 

TPBM needs some Christmas mojo.


----------



## lifesaver

i never worry about anything

TPBM
is having fried chicken for supper tonight


----------



## lifesaver

christmas mojo, what's that?


----------



## pdswife

I've wrapped all the gifts...can I go back to bed now

TPBM
just wishes it were feb. already


----------



## suziquzie

ummm april??

TPBM is glad for the 1st day of winter because the 1st day coming next is SPRING!


----------



## lifesaver

yep

TPBM
thinks they know what they are getting for christmas


----------



## GrantsKat

I have no clue

TPBM addressed all the christmas cards but has no stamps!


----------



## suziquzie

now why would I be THAT far along???
 

TPBM should force themselves to get offa here....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, then who would I play with?????

TPBM needs to go do other things ; )


----------



## suziquzie

I wouldn't say need.....  

TPBM has a cranky kid that only chocolate can cure!


----------



## GrantsKat

not at the moment, give me about an hour!!

TPBM has shiny red toenails LOL


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no... Mine are very very ugly!!

TPBM
is baking cupcakes for the neighbors


----------



## suziquzie

I haven't seen my toenails any longer than 2 minutes for about 3 months!!!!

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## pdswife

My bangs to need chopping off again

TPBM
is still angry over her last haircut


----------



## suziquzie

no... but I am STILL getting over the one before the one before that.....
(I cried and didn't get another cut for almost 2 years....) 

TPBM would like to be able to afford a fru-fru hair guy again.....


----------



## pdswife

I've never had one.... is it fun?

TPBM
can smell delish smells.


----------



## suziquzie

yep. I opened a bag of guittard choc chips to shut up crabby girl!!!
 

TPBM has a BAD hair day if the bangs get wet.


----------



## pdswife

OH YEAH!!!!! 

TPBM
put tooo much batter in her cupcakes!  POOP!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. all scooped according to "procedure"!
(oh, you weren't talking about work.....) 

TPBM isn't sure that icicles should be hanging from oak trees......


----------



## pdswife

I bet they are pretty but wouldn't stand under them!!!

TPBM
is cold again


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm still warm from playing with the shovel.

TPBM has someone decorating the tree for them but will have to re-arrange after bedtime.


----------



## pdswife

lol  no... and I couldn't do that when "he" was little either because he would always remember and put things back in the "right" places.

TPBM
sometimes wishes they would grow UP!


----------



## suziquzie

sometimes????????????????

TPBM knows better than I that I shouldn't be in such a hurry.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but I know I need to TRY to enjoy every moment!!!

TPBM knows my computer is super slow!


----------



## suziquzie

and is just fine with that. 
 

TPBM should do his dishes.


----------



## GrantsKat

no for once they are done!!! yay!

TPBM needs to wake one sleeping kid up b4 he winds up staying up all night!


----------



## pdswife

I was just thinking about trying to get one hubby to take a nap

TPBM
is staying home tomorrow


----------



## GrantsKat

no, I have to do some christmas shopping, where oh where is santa? lol

TPBM needs a bubble bath


----------



## pdswife

I do and I shall have one after it gets nice and dark.

TPBM
should be thinking about dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

no its after 6 here, they already had dinner

TPBM likes to eat dinner late


----------



## pdswife

No I don't...but since hubby doesn't get home until 8-9 I have no choice.

TPBM
has to frost the cupcakes soon.


----------



## lifesaver

what cup cakes?

TPBM
is just about to hit the sack


----------



## pdswife

at 3:40 in the afternoon?  Maybe for a nap!

TPBM
is watching and ice cube melt


----------



## suziquzie

wow you must be bored! 

TPBM wants it to be sleepy time.


----------



## pdswife

isn't it always sleepy time?

TPBM
wants it to be dinner time


----------



## suziquzie

no i think i will make it zzzzzz time. 

TPBM is eating dinner.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. now it's sleepy time

TPBM
is checking the weather report quite often today


----------



## suziquzie

i was. now its over and all frozen. yuck. 

TPBM would like to stay home today.


----------



## lifesaver

yes...it is so cold outside and i hate cold

TPBM
is all wrapped up in a blanket


----------



## pdswife

No but I have extra on the bed...a few on the couch and one on the office chair "just incase"

TPBM
is going to stay home, stay in and try to stay warm


----------



## lifesaver

actually i was suposed to attend my uncle bob's funeral but the funeral is being rescheduled due to icy roads.

TPBM
is thinking about what to fix for todays lunch


----------



## pdswife

I've packed Paul's lunch already, leftovers from last night, a bannana,chips,two cupcakes and an extra sandwich incase he can't make it home tonight.
I'll have a sandwich or bowl of soup.

TPBM
likes to have a drink before bed


----------



## cara

a drink is a good idea...

TPBM isn't that motivated to do something


----------



## lifesaver

Nope, there's plenty of motivation on this end

TPBM
Is experiencing a lazy Monday


----------



## cara

a lazy monday? What's that? ;o)

TPBM already got all christmas presents


----------



## suziquzie

yeah right.

TPBM is enjoying a fine bagel.


----------



## lifesaver

Lazy Monday is where you've enjoyed the weekend so much you hate to have to go back to work on Monday and you feel a little sluggish. 

TPBM
Nope not finished with christmas shopping.


----------



## pdswife

Yep!  They are even all wrapped expect one that I'm having trouble with.

TPBM
likes to ride horses


----------



## suziquzie

no they are vile creatures!

TPBM should go back to work now.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. Jusst look at them and pet them.

TPBM
Loves dogs


----------



## pdswife

I love dogs but want a kitten

TPBM
thinks it's funny that suzi plays in a closet


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmm! i didn't know that she did that

TPBM
is having a great day despite the bad weather


----------



## pdswife

So far... but I'm a little worried about hubby driving to work.

TPBM
wishes retirement started at 40 instead of 65


----------



## cara

can't we do that at 35?

TPBM loves all the christmas songs on the radio


----------



## pdswife

I wouldn't mind them if they started in Dec...but since they started in Nov.  I'm tired of them already.

TPBM
just watched a car slide all the way down the hill


----------



## cara

nothing to slide here

TBPM wishes snow for christmas


----------



## pdswife

No.. if it snows we won't get to go to Oregon and I really want to go

TPBM
hasn't had a white Christmas in many years


----------



## suziquzie

nope, never fails we get one. 

TPBM got a Christmas card today!


----------



## pdswife

Got one Saturday.. haven't got the mail yet today

TPBM
didn't get around to sending out many cards this year ( only four!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol nope I sent them out today! (got yours today = ) thank you!)

TPBM is waiting to the last minute to shop!


----------



## pdswife

nope I'm DONE! ( though, Paul had better pick up the few things he was responsible for getting!!!)

TPBM
thinks it's prbly the snow that stopping Paulie from getting to the store


----------



## GrantsKat

are you making excuse for him??? lol ; )

TPBM will celebrate my birthday with me this week!


----------



## pdswife

I will!  I will!  When is it?  What are you asking the birthday fairy for? 

TPBM
Wants hugs and kisses for her birthday


----------



## suziquzie

how could we not???  

TPBM is taking the day OFF for her birthday!


----------



## pdswife

Don't I always?

TPBM
Has SUZI/KATHE days where the people in their lives are forced 
to spoil them

( and if the answer is NO, then they should have!!!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL its friday.....yes I love hugs & kisses for my birthday & everyday!! I would LOVE to take the day off but I dont know how to!!!!!! I asked for nothing...just want the boys to have a good christmas!

TPBM thinks I REALLY shouldnt be drinking a beer!! (go ahead & yell!)


----------



## pdswife

ok.. I'm yelling....


TPBM
will get big birthday wishes from me on Friday!


----------



## GrantsKat

yay thank you!!

TPBM wonders whats wrong with me


----------



## suziquzie

not at all. I think you're great! 

TPBM probably gave the kids too much chocolate.


----------



## pdswife

isn't it easy to give them things that make them happy for a few minutes even if you know they'll crash and burn 20 minutes from now

TPBM
is thinking about get the new Rachael Ray Magazine


----------



## GrantsKat

no, its not in my budget right now...but I do watch her shows!!

TPBM has a tired, whiney kid whos throwing a tantrum!


----------



## suziquzie

not yet.... dont jinx me!!!! lol.

TPBM just got a dinner idea from a close to 9 year old!


----------



## pdswife

care to share?

TPBM
would like to be able to fix all her friends problems


----------



## suziquzie

i really do. this is why I spend $4 a week on powerball tickets. 
 

TPBM is just gonna skip the tree.


----------



## pdswife

yep!  Skipped!

TPBM
skipped it for different reasons


----------



## suziquzie

no i did it. they decorated..... looks just fine.  

TPBM has sore neck and shoulders from scrunching all the way to work because of bad roads, then all day because the store was so COLD!


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a hot pad you can put on your neck?

TPBM
should have called in SICK and stayed off the roads


----------



## GrantsKat

not me, but suzi should have!!

TPBM has an itchy foot but cant scratch it because it tickles too much!


----------



## suziquzie

lol!!!!! can't say i ever had THAT problem!!! 

TPBM keeps putting off going to the bathroom.


----------



## pdswife

That is a big problem!!!  lolol!!!

TPBM
is almost ready for quiet time with her boys


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I just went to the bathroom & got the much needed bath started, so QUIET time can begin soon!!

TPPLBM will excuse me once again!


----------



## pdswife

TPBY will excuse you!  See ya tomorrow!

TPBM
thinks quiet time is a good idea


----------



## suziquzie

it is!! however its only an idea in my house....

TPBM has to spend quality time with the camera posting tonight.


----------



## pdswife

I did say that I'd take some photos of my snowmen...

TPBM
would be amazed to know that I'm eating a cookie!!


----------



## suziquzie

yummy! what kind?

TPBM will help me force myself to bake cookies this week.


----------



## pdswife

YES I will!!!  Wed morning as soon as I wake up I'll start bugging you!!!

TPBM
will make oatmeal chocolate chip!


----------



## suziquzie

good idear! (but i gotta start tomorrow I work wed! ) 

TPBM is starting work again soon?


----------



## pdswife

Opps... I forgot to look for a job today!

TPBM
knows I've kind of given up looking....


----------



## suziquzie

my lips are sealed i know nothing.....

TPBM will excuse me while i go clean up this pit before i pull my hair out!!!


----------



## pdswife

I will!
Have a good night!! 

TPBM
is going to pick up toy after toy after toy


----------



## suziquzie

yeah... and a blanket or 6.

TPBM will have a lovely quiet dinner with the man!
(later! if I dont fall asleep...)


----------



## pdswife

I will!

TPBM
will sleep well and WARM tonight


----------



## suziquzie

I did.... i dont think the furnace stopped all night! 

TPBM gets up very early just to have that first fresh cuppa joe ALONE!


----------



## LPBeier

No cuppa joe, but it is nice to be up early just to have some alone time without dogs or hubby asking for food!

TPBM is halfway through their morning already!


----------



## lifesaver

Yep

TPBM
just got all their christmas cards mailed off


----------



## LPBeier

Ha Ha, I think at the rate I am going I will have them ready for NEXT Christmas!

TPBM is pretty well done all their shopping.


----------



## lifesaver

I wish

TPBM
has lots and lots of snow in the yard


----------



## pdswife

a few inches of snow which is frozen solid.  It's 16 degrees at our house.  

TPBM
thinks I should quick complaining about weather


----------



## suziquzie

nope. complain away, cuz I'm sure gonna! 

TPBM still didnt bake.


----------



## pdswife

I'm supposed to make three batches of BBQ sauce to take to Christmas Eve dinner...haven't started.  It's too cold to leave the office!!!

TPBM
should forget about baking cookies and buy a bag of Nutter Butters!


----------



## suziquzie

i like that! 

TPBM cant get warm today.


----------



## LPBeier

I can't forget about baking cookies, I have three doughs chilling in the fridge!

TPBM needs a nice hot cup of hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps


----------



## pdswife

I do.  But... I don't have any peppermint schnapps and I don't think the bitter apple schnapps that I have would taste too good in hot chocolate

TPBM
just make a frowning face


----------



## suziquzie

lol no but does a scrunchy nose count??

TPBM should just get up and do it!!!!


----------



## pdswife

but it's cold in my kitchen
and I don't wanna!

TPBM
hopes the propane truck shows up today like it's supposed to but has her doubts that it'll attempt to come down the hill


----------



## lifesaver

Our home is all electric

TPBM
Is baking christmas cookies


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I am.

TPBM wants to come have hot chocolate, cookies and sit by the fireplace with my snuggly new blanket


----------



## pdswife

Propane heat and propane fire place...work great but were getting really close to the empty mark...

TPBM
knows that I'm sitting next to the plugged in little heater so I'm warm and comfy..until I stand up


----------



## suziquzie

sounds lovely. 

TPBM will just make oatmeal raisin for now and see where that takes her.


----------



## pdswife

one of my favorites!  Lots of raisins!!

TPBM
uses cinnamon but not nutmeg in her oatmeal cookies


----------



## lifesaver

Nope..didn't know that

TPBM
Is still in her night gown


----------



## pdswife

no.. two pairs of socks, sweat pants, sweat shirt and warm vest

TPBM
would like to eat, drink, laugh and be happy


----------



## suziquzie

no i needed to shower before it made me lazy all day having not done so. 

TPBM did lots of laundry this morning.


----------



## pdswife

one load of clothes left to fold...

TPBM
is done with laundry but still has toys to pick up


----------



## suziquzie

no i did that last night.... but i'm sure there's a new crop scattered about! 

TPBM cleaned bathrooms and little people this morning too.


----------



## pdswife

no...to both

TPBM
is having breakfast for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

ugh I dont even wanna THINK dinner yet! 

TPBM can't see how the butter will even soften when its this cold in here.


----------



## pdswife

I'd use a microwave to soften it... it's what I always do because I always forget to take it out early

TPBM
has a party to go to this weekend


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. just a hurried up, do it because we always do, cookie exchange. 

TPBM is going to put someone in bed.


----------



## pdswife

Nighty night Legogirl!  Sleep well!

TPBM
wishes everyone would take a nap at the same time


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, hubby because he is sick and coughing germs all over the place.

TPBM thinks I need more hot chocolate and schnapps to ward off the flu!


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
Is still sitting infront of the heater


----------



## pdswife

either that or just sip right from the schnapps bottle!

TPBM
is sending hubby to the grocery store on his way home from work


----------



## suziquzie

mmmm nah. I can go before work tomorrow. 

TPBM needs to get milk.


----------



## lifesaver

Hubby is retired and nope now store


TPBM
is having a great day on dc


----------



## pdswife

yep, that's why I'm sending Paul to the store.  I won't drive in the ice and if we run out he'll be a tad bit grumpy...  ( BEFORE WORK??? at 4 in the morning??? )

TPMB
wants good coffee NOW


----------



## suziquzie

o8yyk/mdf


----------



## pdswife

Laughing at legogirl!


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. The morning is done ovet with. I'm busy with my vodka and grapefruit juice thing for the moment.


TPBM
Just ate lunch and can't wait for supper


----------



## suziquzie

lol 

TPBM liked what Nathan had to say.....


----------



## pdswife

no..too early for lunch yet... ( what time is it there?)

TPBM
will have left overs for lunch


----------



## suziquzie

i did. lasagna. AGAIN! 

TPBM got suckered into hot cocoa before the nap.


----------



## pdswife

anything to make them sleep!  lol

TPBM
now has a minute to be a grown up!  Oh the JOY!!!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. a grown up cookie makin' cranky ........

TPBM really hopes next Christmas isn't so Grinchy.


----------



## pdswife

I wish I could make you feel better about it!!

TPBM feels sorry for the guy who just tried to make it down our hill but is now STUCK... he came to the door to borrow a shovel and all I had to give him was a garden hoe.  Paul has the shovel in the truck.


----------



## suziquzie

that would be not much fun!!!! I'm so glad my road is flat. I dont think that last round will thaw 'til March. It's REALLY thick! 

TPBM accidently dropped the FULL cocoa mix can on a little boy's foot!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

oh no!  Is he ok?  Why does it hurt so much more to drop things on cold toes than warm ones?

TPBM
should kiss five little toes to make them feel better


----------



## suziquzie

i got his ankle. a spongebob bandaid and playing dads xbox fixed it. 
 

TPBM ate too much lunch.


----------



## pdswife

yes.. but it was good and I want more!  OINK OINK!

TPBM
loves ham and potatoes


----------



## suziquzie

cant think of much better! 

TPBM will 'scuse me if I am slow between posts so I can make a stupid cookie dough.


----------



## pdswife

just think of the yummy cookies you'll be munching on in a few minutes

TPBM
is wondering how Laurie's cookies are coming along


----------



## LPBeier

I KNOW how they are coming along (cause I am Laurie), slowly.  I have to keep chilling and cutting and baking.


----------



## suziquzie

and i'm wondering if they could be made with peppermint extract rather than schnaaps because I have some of that......
so

TPBM will get me Laurie's recipe andopinion on this matter!


----------



## LPBeier

Laurie is here (briefly while dough is chilling) and those aren't the schnapps ones.  I can't find the recipe and now I don't have enough schnapps anyway!

TPBM didn't notice that I forgot to say TPBM the last time!


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. will mine do in a pinch... I think it would work!

TPBM will be sad to know that the poor guy had to call a tow truck
Though he doesn't look very stuck to me and I'm pretty sure Paul could "unstick" him if he were here.


----------



## suziquzie

dont you just love a guy who "can"!!! 

TPBM has a very good snow and icky weather driving man!


----------



## pdswife

He's good but he's so slow..lol... very very careful!

TPBM
would like to borrow my tiny heater!


----------



## suziquzie

hehe no I'm cheating and using the furnace....
:0

TPBM would like to borrow some propane!


----------



## LPBeier

No, my oven is doing just fine to keep me warm

TPBM can remind me next time that these bittersweet chocolate peppermint shortbread sandwich cookies are as complicated to make as their name.


----------



## pdswife

yes!  The propane truck has not come yet... 

TPBM can watch tv on their computer


----------



## suziquzie

no the connection is too slow it skips and burps too much for me to handle. 

TPBM just saw a kids dirty sock hanging from the stairway light fixture!!!!!!!


----------



## lifesaver

i sure can and i think that it is pretty cool

TPBM
is right now going through the days mail


----------



## pdswife

lol... no but the spiders did make a pretty web up there...

TPBM
wanted high ceilings but is rethinking that request now


----------



## suziquzie

lol thanks for the tip!!!!

TPBM needs a really long pole to put a swiffer on...


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
is now working on this evenings supper


----------



## pdswife

I have a long pole and still can't reach!

TPBM
still isn't doing what she should do


----------



## suziquzie

um, i sorta am.... just waiting for the dough to chill a little..... 
I should stick it outside it would go FAST! 

TPBM likes being able to put the cold drinks all outside during winter gatherings to save fridge space!


----------



## pdswife

yep!  Even in the garage they seem to stay cold enough

TPBM
feels a sneeze coming on


----------



## suziquzie

nope. it left awhile ago..lol...

TPBM would rather sneeze than lose it cuz sneezing is sorta fun.


----------



## pdswife

If I could sneeze once I'd say yes but I always sneeze five or six times in a row and it hurts! lol

TPBM
wishes she had a new cell phone


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. mine does what it needs to but one with a keyboard would be fun cuz I text TJ alot. 

TPBM doesnt text much.


----------



## pdswife

we don't even have texting turned on ( it's tooo costly!! lol)

TPBM
uses email a lot during the day


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
Is enjoying all the snow that they have been getting the past few days


----------



## pdswife

nope, not looking forward to tonights either

TPBM
is thinking about nap time in about an hour


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
just ate lunch


----------



## suziquzie

no, an hour from now is crazy time. 

TPBM likes ginger cookies.


----------



## pdswife

nope

TPBM
has a bad day now and then


----------



## suziquzie

and then again, and again...... 
but my bad days cant compare to people that have alot less than I do. 

TPBM should make the sauce because my house is SO toasty now that I may bake all night!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I should... but it only has to cook on the stove for a few minutes... which won't warm the kitchen up too much.

TPBM
is HAPPY she finally started baking!


----------



## suziquzie

lol, no not really!!! I just HAVE TO! 

TPBM is kinda worried about the man's drive again tonight.


----------



## pdswife

no.. the snow isn't supposed to start until late tonight and the roads are fine 
until he gets to our road and our driveway.

TPBM
wishes they could just work from home


----------



## suziquzie

there have been ideas.... but after the truck owning failed he doesnt want to try anything again....  

TPBM will see the school bus soon.


----------



## pdswife

nope...lol... no bus will come down this road... I hope to see a tow truck though

TPBM
thinks I should make that poor dude something HOT to drink


----------



## suziquzie

that would probably  make his day....
and then he'll axe murder you with your own garden hoe!!!

TPBM thinks me is a bit paranoid!!!


----------



## lifesaver

No, not at all

TPBM
Is having a snack


----------



## pdswife

The hoe is back in the garage... or I wouldn't even concider it...but it's 17 degrees out there and he's been sitting in his car forever 

IF I'm not back in 13 minutes call the police!

TPBM
will wait until I return


----------



## suziquzie

yes i will....
do i have to dial the area code before 911??????
 

TPBM is bringing cocoa and her husband will have a fit.


----------



## pdswife

Tea and it was his idea..guess he doesn't care as much as I thought...

TPBM
hears the kettle whistle


----------



## suziquzie

nope. oven timer. 

TPBM wonders why the kid hasn't asked whats baking yet.....


----------



## pdswife

I'm back!
FREEZING OUT THERE!!!!!

TPBM
is sampling a cookie


----------



## suziquzie

yep. they're good! 

TPBM did her good deed for the day.


----------



## pdswife

I did!  It's been a long time since I've been able to do one.  It feels good.

TPBM
will find that cookie recipe she is looking for


----------



## suziquzie

LOL would you believe I dont wanna look very hard???

TPBM has to turn off the xbox now and its gonna be ugly....


----------



## pdswife

glad it's you and not me!

TPBM
wants someone else to be the bad guy for a few days


----------



## suziquzie

lol i'm always the good guy.... you should see him!!!!

TPBM burnt cookies typing too much.....


----------



## pdswife

been there done that! 

TPBM
should tell me to get a life...so that SHE could make better cookies


----------



## suziquzie

nope. wont do it. 
(not as bad as I thought, just a lil dark) 

TPBM sees Kathe's green light on and wonders why she wont play.


----------



## pdswife

Kathe!! Oh Kathe!! Where are you at??  Didn't she go christmas shopping today?

TPBM
is finally getting warm


----------



## suziquzie

yep! bake! I'm tellin ya! 
(still dont wanna move on to another myself.....)

TPBM needs a little fan to blow the warm kitchen air out into the rest of the house because the stupid cupboards keep it all in the kitchen.


----------



## pdswife

We have a very open floor plan..problem is heat rises and goes UP UP UP.

TPBM just heard the weather man say FIVE INCHES and doesn't think he was talking about his shoe size


----------



## suziquzie

or something else......

TPBM is glad to be unempolyed!


----------



## pdswife

yes!
I would have hated calling in SNOW today

TPBM
needs get her husband to call the propane company and get aggressive


----------



## suziquzie

or make him stay home freezing all day! 

TPBM ate too many cookies.


----------



## pdswife

I haven't had a cookie all day long

TPBM
can't type because she's been outside for 30 minutes and her fingers are freezing


----------



## suziquzie

what'd ya go and do THAT for? 
pulling trucks out of ditches?

TPBM should eat nothing but salad the next 2 weeks.


----------



## pdswife

six weeks... and the salad should be nothing but celery

TPBM
is going to help me think of some not so nice things to say to the propane people tomorrow when I call them


----------



## suziquzie

ask them if they've ever been COLD!!!

TPBM does not want to drive today.


----------



## pdswife

NO I don't and I don't want hubby to drive either but he's getting ready to leave...sigh...grump... oh to have no worries!

TPBM
is at work and in the closet


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
has a snowman built in his/her yard


----------



## LPBeier

No, but I am sure there will be when the kids get out of school. 

TPBM is about to have a schnapps-free hot chocolate.


----------



## pdswife

No..still on my first cup of coffee... peppermint cream has been added though

TPBM
wonders why Schnapps -free?????


----------



## LPBeier

Because I only got a couple of ounces from my FIL and it is all gone.

TPBM is waiting for propane


----------



## suziquzie

nope. got some.  

TPBM is not happy with the closet hummus on her snadwich.


----------



## LPBeier

I made some wonderful lentil hummus yesterday and am craving some on a toasted bagel.

TPBM will explain why she keeps hummus in the closet and not the fridge!


----------



## suziquzie

lol I only ATE it in the closet! 

TPBM waited all day for the answer to that question!


----------



## pdswife

and still has no answers... how sad!!!

TPBM will celebrate with me because the propane man just left!!!!
WE HAVE HEAT!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I will celebrate your heat and my nice drywalled and mudded walls.  All we need now is the paint!  That comes tomorrow.

TPBM is warm and cozy now.


----------



## suziquzie

CRANK IT!!!! GO FOR 80!!!!!! 

TPBM already did that!


----------



## LPBeier

Did what?

TPBM is posting at the same time as me....again LOL!


----------



## suziquzie

imagine that huh? 

TPBM is the easy dinner route.


----------



## pdswife

No... I'm going to make hambuger pie... 
not hard but a few steps.

TPBM
is having leftovers


----------



## suziquzie

no. I want potato pancakes. ALOT! 

TPBM has to get the cards and secret santa stuff out by FRIDAY OR ELSE!


----------



## pdswife

eeeek... you haven't done that yet??

TPBM
makes me feel good by being slower than me!! : -)


----------



## suziquzie

LOL glad I can help!!!!! 

TPBM knows it'd be done 3 weeks ago if I had no helpers.


----------



## pdswife

Maybe you should call the the un-helpers

TPBM
will make me laugh by telling me how the helped with this project??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they just run off with my stuff to make me yell because I am not paying them enough attention?

LOL... TPBM cant stop doing ??????????????????????? either!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

how can you tell?

TPBM
knows I have things I should be doing


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, and there is tons I should be doing as well.

TPBM has about 6 inches new snow today.


----------



## deelady

nope just ice!!

HI GUYS!! lol
oops
TPBM has fuzzy socks on right now!


----------



## pdswife

yep, black ones!

TPBM
had to wear two pairs of socks yesterday cuz, her poor toes were cold


HI DEE!


----------



## deelady

Nope just ice!!

 HI GUYS! lol

TPBM has one fuzzy socks to keep their tootsies warm!!


----------



## deelady

grrrrrrrr I just retyped everything because it didnt go through now its there 2x's!!!


----------



## deelady

no but my little one was putting on as many as she could fit on her foot!! lol not because she was cold but because she is weird!!

TPBM is DONE with Christmas shipping!! yay!!


----------



## pdswife

yes I am!! and done wrapping too!  
(unless....lol.. Paul gives me his puppy dog eye look and asks me to wrap the stuff he got for me)

TPBM
should take photos of the little one with all those socks!


----------



## suziquzie

hehe... MIL made legogirl a stocking.... cross-stitch.... beautiful! 
she put it on and asked "where's de udder preddy sock???" 

TPBM is making dinner.


----------



## deelady

lol I didn't think of it.....she just has one set on now 

TPBM often wonders what men would ever do without us!! lol


----------



## pdswife

Mine couldn't survive!!

TPBM
knows that men become more helpless after they are married!


----------



## deelady

LOL well we have lived together 4yrs and will be married in the fall.....I can't imagine him becoming even more helpless!!! Is it possible?!?!

TPBM ate a yummy dinner tonight!


----------



## pdswife

YES!!! It's possible!!

Nope no dinner yet..it's only 4 o'clock

TPBM
is watching the snow fall and wishing her man didn't have to drive in it


----------



## suziquzie

Not tonight.... sigh.... ask again tomorrow when your storm hassles my man.

TPBM can tell me how being beaten with her own whisk will be a GOOD MEMORY!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

How did you know...Oh, yeah, we are both waiting for our men in the same snow storm!

TPBM saw my silly Christmas tree in Dee's thread about pictures of decorations!


----------



## deelady

I just saw it! Sooo cute!

TPBM loves Christmas most out of the holidays!


----------



## suziquzie

most years. not sure what wrong with me this time. 

TPBM has been there.


----------



## LPBeier

I am there this year.  Trying real hard to get into the spirit

TPBM would  like it to be Jan 2/09 so it is all over with


----------



## pdswife

been there done that ...just had another conversation with Paul about it... sigh

TPBM
will feel better about the holiday SOON!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL laurie, 1/2/09 isn't any better.... that big boy's 9th bday!!!! 

trish if you do i will try. 

TPBM is about to watch a brand new muppet show!!!!!!


----------



## deelady

LOL yep as I type!!


tpbm LOVES Muppets!!


----------



## suziquzie

I DO I DO!!!! I'm so excited I haven't seen a new one in YEARS!!! 

TPBM remembers the weekly muppet show with the old guys in the balcony....


----------



## deelady

OMG I didn't miss an episode!! I would beg my dad for us to watch (we only had one TV in those days!)

I want to buy the collection of DVD's!

TPBM thinks we are nuts! lol


----------



## pdswife

do you remember the one with John Denver?

TPBM
Thinks I should prbly find a new favorite singer...


----------



## deelady

LOL....no I don't and no I dont..... 


TPBM enjoys watching reality shows (shhh don't tell anyone outside this thread!!)


----------



## pdswife

Just Survivor, Paul even tried out for it once!  You should see his video!  LOLOLO!

TPBM
has a best friend to tell secrets to


----------



## deelady

actually very sad to say....truthfully not anymore....our relationship has dramatically changed these last couple of years....I almost don't recognise her anymore! Now its just me and my fiance.


TPBM cherrishes her true friends!


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.. Paul's the best there is... Be happy you have your fiance.. to marry your best friend is a very wonderful gift

TPBM
is in love!!!


----------



## deelady

more than I ever thought possible! 

TPBM has taken a long road to reach the happiness they have now!


----------



## pdswife

it's a long and winding road... but oh it's worth the walk!!

TPBM
thinks we all deserve to be happy!


----------



## deelady

I *know *we do !

TPBM is sitting alone in a quiet room and loving the peace!


----------



## pdswife

hubby is here with me but it's still nice and quite.  He's busy trying to make his computer crash.

TPBM
has the baby in bed and is enjoying "ME" time


----------



## deelady

Amen to that!! lol

TPBM has a warm fire going


----------



## pdswife

yes I do... and I'm about to go sit in front of it!

TPBM
will excuse me while I go
watch some tv before bed


----------



## deelady

enjoy!!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks!  I did!

TPBM
is going to make some carmals tomorrow to put in peoples stockings


----------



## suziquzie

nope. still dont wanna! 

TPBM got a good night's sleep.


----------



## pdswife

I did!  Loved every second of it.

TPBM
will get over her FUNK now!


----------



## suziquzie

now i have a new one. 

TPBM learned today that the IRS realy does come knocking on your door.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Only if they want real twouble

TPBM ....Can see mountains in the distance


----------



## deelady

no....no mountains

tpbm is sooooo cold right now!!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. just snowy pine trees. 

TPBM should be making cookies.


----------



## deelady

not for a couple more days!

tpbm loves and hates snow!!


----------



## suziquzie

yup. love it AFTER the roads are clear and dry! 

TPBM is getting more snow tonight and has to work in the morning.


----------



## Uncle Bob

No Snow....Sunshine!!!!!!!!!


TPBM

Wants Santa to bring them socks!!


----------



## pdswife

He does every year!

TPBM
is still watching it snow and is getting worried because the temp is falling


----------



## suziquzie

well, at least it can't turn to ice that way.....
 

TPBM is happily toasty today.


----------



## pdswife

I am! I am!  I am!!!!!

TPBM
went to the postoffice today


----------



## suziquzie

argh no. hopefully I can stay up late tonight and go tomorrow. 

TPBM got a suprise scary visitor today.


----------



## pdswife

No...  DID YOU?

TPBM
feels like taking a walk?


----------



## suziquzie

yeah to the tax preparer guy... (an IRS person came a-knockin' as TJ and I were putting everything together..... ) 

TPBM will celebrate with me when the last 4 years of my life are flushed away in paperwork!!!!


----------



## pdswife

THE IRS really comes to peoples houses?   THAT's rotten!

I will!

TPBM
knows that there are easier days ahead


----------



## suziquzie

they cant be any harder!!!!! 
( TJ comented that people commit suicide for lesser reasons than this.... good point!) 

TPBM baked willingly today.


----------



## pdswife

I made coffee... and sandwiches for lunch... lol....

TPBM
finds it harder to get things done when hubby is home


----------



## suziquzie

COMPLETELY!!!

TPBM shoulda showered......


----------



## pdswife

shoulda...but didnt'.... 

TPBM
will take a bath later instead


----------



## suziquzie

nah.... at this point, there's no point! 

TPBM is gonna make cheater pizza for dinner!


----------



## pdswife

nope..just warming up leftovers though

TPBM
is planning a much bigger dinner for Sunday


----------



## suziquzie

no, he works. BUT ONLY ONE NIGHT!!!   

TPBM will excuse me if I'm MIA next week.


----------



## pdswife

It may be very hard... but I will try!

TPBM
is going to have a wonderful week...and maybe she can bake cookies with hubby!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Maybe, we'll have "cookie day" cookies out the wazoo..... wont need more on these butts! 

TPBM can figure out how we're gonna get rid of the kids to shop next week!


----------



## pdswife

You can send them USPS to Aunt Trish.  She'd be glad to watch them and then mail them back!

TPBM thinks that maybe one of the grandmas will babysit for a few hours?


----------



## suziquzie

his mom will but she works mornings and thats when we wanna go..... 
my mom is useless
:0

TPBM probably wouldnt type that out loud.....


----------



## pdswife

Heck, I'd scream it from the top of the mountain and let it echo round the world

TPBM
understands..........


----------



## deelady

I understand all too well...unfortunately the majority of our families are that way.....sigh

TPBM is trying to be creative this Holiday....trying!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no... not in the least!  I've lost my creative bone somewhere along the way

TPBM
is baking and cooking to make people happy!


----------



## deelady

uhhhh yeaah sure, thats the reason.....heehee


tpbm thinks those toffee pretzels ol blu posted look soooooo yummy!


----------



## pdswife

yes I do!!  

TPBM
wishes she could go to the store and get some treats to munch on~


----------



## deelady

I think only because I ran on the treadmill tonight LOL it made me hungier!!!

tpbm HATES to run!


----------



## pdswife

goodness..it's been so many years since I've done it.. I don't know.

TPBM
has more energy than I do


----------



## deelady

lol I doubt that!

tpbm is thinking midnight snack...or whatever time it is


----------



## pdswife

I am... but I am going to be good and NOT have one!

(at least that's what I say now)

TPBM
has been watching the weather report more closely than she ever really does


----------



## deelady

nope because they have been wrong the last couple of weeks....I look out the window lately!!

tpbm is worried about the weather


----------



## pdswife

yes!! More snow, ice and now wind too!  

TPBM
loves getting snail mail


----------



## deelady

I do I do!!!

tpbm does also!!


----------



## pdswife

yes!! UNless...it has "please pay NOW" stamped on the front

TPBM
doesn't like to go shopping as much as a "girl" should


----------



## deelady

man, am I an open book or what!! lol

TPBM is MIA lol


----------



## pdswife

I was... I"m back again
(and I know where I am, lol)

TPBM
wishes money did grow on trees


----------



## suziquzie

heck yeah! 

TPBM is wondering why DH isn't answering his good morning text message.


----------



## deelady

I can't text him in Iraq ...that would be nice though!



tpbm's husband had finally gotten in touch with wifey


----------



## pdswife

lol.. never a problem.  He calls and emails many times during the day

TPBM
is feeling happy today!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I am happy!! LOTS of birthday hugs!!!!!!

TPBM has to wrap all the christmas presents


----------



## suziquzie

first I have to buy them...

TPBM is feeling like a big ol LOSER!


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry...I'm not...not today any way... tomorrow might be a different story

SUZIE DANG IT YOU ARE NOT A LOSER!  YOU ARE WONDERFUL!!!

TPBM
doesn't believe me and wishes I'd go jump in a lake ( if I could find one that wasn't frozen)


----------



## cara

no, better not - you could get a cold...

TPBM must start with coffee in a new day


----------



## pdswife

It's the first thing I think about !

TPBM
is enjoyed her day and is still enjoying her evening!


----------



## cara

right... ;o)
it's the new day already ;o)

TPBM has to do some cleaning today


----------



## pdswife

I should.. but I'm too busy watching it snow 

TPBM
Thinks that Sundays should be spent relaxing


----------



## cara

definetely - but I hope for good weather to get out and try my new camera... *sigh*

TPBM has to go out to shovel snow


----------



## pdswife

Paul gets to do that!!  Though more is falling as we speak so WHY do it??

TPBM
thinks hubby will get to stay home and play on monday!!


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, He works tonight and then is off until Christmas morning (which is a bummer, but he is done by 3).

TPBM is snowbound


----------



## pdswife

Yes.. oh well... home is nice and warm and friendly

TPBM
got a camera for christmas


----------



## cara

who told you? 

TPBM thinks it's time for a nap


----------



## pdswife

Sounds like a good idea to me!!
Naps are always good!!


TPBM will take beautiful photos and then print them and decorate her house and make it beautiful too


----------



## cara

I would have a whole bunch of great photos already but I can't make it to get them printed... haven't even finished the photo book from our trip to the east yet... 
but made a calender as a secret santa for a friend in another forum...

TPBM loves snow


----------



## pdswife

I like  looking at it.. and I like it when it's in the mountains... but.. don't love it very much.

TPBM
is home alone


----------



## cara

true, Frank's visiting his mother and his friends this weekend

TPBM would love to spend the holidays in Mexico ;o)


----------



## expatgirl

deelady said:


> LOL yep as I type!!
> 
> 
> tpbm LOVES Muppets!!



I absolutely love the Muppets........I think that they are my alter-egos...........used to have "running battles" with my father in law about th viability of them vs.The Incredible Hulk.........guess who outlasted whom..........????......


----------



## deelady

expatgirl said:


> I absolutely love the Muppets........I think that they are my alter-egos...........used to have "running battles" with my father in law about th viability of them vs.The Incredible Hulk.........guess who outlasted whom..........????......


 




and no I don't think Mexico would be my first choice....

TPBM got alot done today!


----------



## cara

did nothing except the dishwasher and unwrap my secret santa gift ;o))

TPBM hadn't breakfast yet


----------



## deelady

I just finished making it but my two yr old took over my plate....I guess the food on my plate looks better than the same items on her plate!! 

TPBM loves their secret santa gift!


----------



## cara

I really do... ;o))

TPBM likes giving presents


----------



## deelady

yes, I have always enjoyed trying to find just the right gift for people!


TPBM has been doing alot of baking lately!


----------



## cara

I must be the wrong adressed person... I want to do some baking, but I somehow lost my motivation...

TPBM still needs to get the tree


----------



## deelady

no I meant it for anyone! 
we have had our tree up since November since we had to celebrate our Christmas on Thanksgiving because fiance had to go back to Iraq....

TPBM will find her motivation hopefully before the season is through


----------



## cara

I'll get some cookies from my Mom and MIL ;o))

TPBM misses her dearest very much


----------



## deelady

yes, but thankfully we are able to talk everyday!! (I actually just got off the phone with him!  )


tpbm is pretty hungry right now!


----------



## pdswife

Nope, just had eggs and brown bread!

TPBM
is ready for Sunday to begin


----------



## deelady

lol my Sunday is half over!

tpbm woke up late!!


----------



## pdswife

8:30... it's only 10o now... had a nice slow breakfast and coffee... 

TPBM
wouldn't really mind if the sun decided to shine for a while today


----------



## suziquzie

its shining, not helping. it's 2 degrees. 

TPBM thinks 2 is not a good temperature.


----------



## elaine l

No I don't.

TPBM doesn't think 2 ft of snow is good either.


----------



## suziquzie

NO NO NO!
unless you dont have to go anywhere for a couple days....

TPBM isn't fully sure YET of the Christmas menu.


----------



## elaine l

How did you know that?  I do have a few choices but still not sure.  It will be a quiet day with just my husband, one daughter and son.

TPBM is going to someone else's home for the holiday


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. we do eve here with my side, day afternoon at his mom's.... 

TPBM likes BEING the mom they all have to travel to!


----------



## elaine l

Well if they would.  Christmas Eve is our big family time.  

TPBM loves Christmas morning....


----------



## deelady

I do love Christmas morning but we already had ours this year!! We had to have it early so Dada could enjoy it with us!


TPBM would love a nice warm drink right now!! Even if its just to hold it!! lol


----------



## elaine l

A warm anything would be good!  

TPBM will still have santa come


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah... he might have to bring some gifts a little late though..

TPBM
has cold fingers and can not type


----------



## elaine l

fingers are thawed now.  Too much shoveling!


TPBM loves to wear mittens


----------



## deelady

Oh man Trish!! I just saw the weather report for where you live....KEEP WARM!!!

My fingers have thawed with my cup of coffee 

TPBM is a little worried for tonight!


----------



## deelady

oops Elain  

I'd rather wear gloves 

TPBM is a little worried for tonight!


----------



## pdswife

No... more worried about how paul will get to and from work tomorrow..he just told me he is going to drive in this stuff!!  He took Thursday and Friday off though.

TPBM
should think about what to make for dinner


----------



## deelady

way past dinner! Sipping on coffee and munchin now!!! Shame on me!!!

TPBM loves caramel corn


----------



## pdswife

Do you have Kettle corn out there in ohio??  Yummy!

TPBM
should enjoy her munching!!


----------



## deelady

yes we do, but thats not what I'm eating.....now Im not going to tell you what it is ...now you will have to wait! 

tpbm STILL doesnt know what to make tonight!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Yes I do!  I decided on frozen breaded shrimp ( YUCK!!) and premade crab cakes and steamed broccoli

TPBM
is better at waiting than I am.  lol.. which would be easy because, as Paul would tell you  I SUCK AT IT!!!


----------



## deelady

If its  Yuck then why are you making it silly!!

Yes I am pretty good at waiting but my fiance finds it nearly impossible!! The second I say he has some sort of surorise coming her trys to get me to tell him what it is that second!! He is worse than a child!! 

TPBM loves giving surprises but hates getting them!


----------



## pdswife

nope..love getting and giving!  Giving is tons of fun and I do it with joy but I'm not going to lie ... I love a good surprise now and then too!!!

( I'm going to make them because HUBBY loves them)

TPBM
wouldn't mind a nice hot bath


----------



## deelady

naw...I like being cuddled with my blanky!! lol


TPBM is wondering where everyone is tonight!!


----------



## pdswife

Everyone tends to hide on Sunday nights... very normal

TPBM
has a craft besides cooking that she enjoys


----------



## deelady

I WANT to learn how to quilt...all in good time I guess. I've also thought maybe starting scrapbooking...but nothing else at the moment!

TPBM is addicted to something else other than DC!


----------



## pdswife

Just hubby!  I'm stuck on him!!

TPBM
will say Nighty night now!!


----------



## GrantsKat

not just yet ; )

TPBM has been away for a while


----------



## pdswife

lol.. about an hour....

TPBM
loves it when hubby stays home but admits it messes with the daily plan


----------



## GrantsKat

true, but he hasnt been home much lately : (

TPBM wishes they could change things


----------



## pdswife

There are one or two things that I'd like to change but life is good

(where oh where has Kathe been? )

TPBM
misses hubby cuz, he works tooooo much!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I DO! I DO! I DO! esp on my b-day : (

TPBM knows that I have been a little out of sorts recently


----------



## pdswife

I do I do... And I wish I lived close enough to come take you for a cup of coffee and a nice chat!

TPBM
needs a few extra hugs!


----------



## GrantsKat

yea I do! my boys give me lots!! (Thank You!)

TPBM just turned on the heat...brrrrr


----------



## pdswife

We haven't turned it off in a while... 

TPBM
is watching the snow start to melt just in time for it to start to refreeze tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

I wish we had some snow......

TPBM likes goldfish snacks


----------



## pdswife

I like the cheesey ones..have you had them in tomato soup?  Yummy!

TPBM
is ready for winter to be over


----------



## GrantsKat

no not yet!! I love the cooler weather!
(yum, I have to try that!)

TPBM has no idea what to make for dinner!


----------



## pdswife

I do.  We are having roast!

TPBM
is prbly playing with her boys by now


----------



## GrantsKat

more like arguing with the stepdaughter!!

TPBM is excited about christmas


----------



## pdswife

Still have Christmas with the Kiddos to do..and am excited about that...but don't know when we'll get together.  We are all still STUCK in our houses!

TPBM
is cleaning up after yesterdays fun!


----------



## JustMeToo

TPBM is having leftovers for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I think we are having leftover ham

TPBM cant stay awake on new years eve


----------



## pdswife

I'll be in bed by 11

TPBM
doesn't really get the "party" for new years


----------



## GrantsKat

well I did when I was single & childless, lol

TPBM  likes shellfish


----------



## pdswife

LOVE IT!!

TPBM
is hungry but wait for hubby to get home to eat ( again!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

I have no idea when he will be home today, depends on how busy he is

TPBM has no allergies


----------



## pdswife

Raw potatoes and a little hay fever

TPBM
is thinking of baby girl names


----------



## GrantsKat

oh Trish, Id love to have a little girl, but Im scared to get my hopes up!!! I already have one picked out lol

TPBM got my christmas card??


----------



## pdswife

I did!!  Thank you!!!!!

TPBM
will have to play alone..cuz, my hubby is home!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

awww!!! well ok!! have fun!!!

TPBM forgot to send a few christmas cards out


----------



## pdswife

yep!  yep!  yep!  Oh well...next Christmas is only 364 days away

TPBM
just groaned!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no, not yet!!

TPBM is in a good mood


----------



## pdswife

It's my new attitude!  lol...I'm not going to be grumpy! ( but, I also told Paul that it starts tomorrow!)

TPBM
still has Christmas mess to clean up


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yes I do & tomorrow is a good day to start!!!

TPBM is hungry but doesnt know for what!


----------



## pdswife

no..we just had turkey sandwiches

TPBM
just had to find the superglue for hubby


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you hide your glue too?

TPBM doesnt feel like cooking!


----------



## pdswife

no no no no no

TPBM
would like to come help us butcher today.... 

( I'll babysit!!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

umm butcher what? I watched my brother in law & Grant skin & gut a deer.....too much for me!!

TPBM sees melting snow?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes I do and I am not seeing enough of it, if you know what I mean.

TPBM is thankful they don't have snow to melt.


----------



## GrantsKat

I should be, but I REALLY miss the snow!!

TPBM thinks thats silly of me!


----------



## LPBeier

No, I don't!

TPBM is happy to know she has a lot of caring friends here.


----------



## GrantsKat

I AM!!! 

TPBM knows I think of all my friends here even if I dont keep in touch like I should


----------



## suziquzie

I do if you do!!!  

TPBM is not good at puzzles.


----------



## pdswife

Depends on the type

TPBM
wonders where oh where TPAH has been


----------



## suziquzie

no, i know where you've been!!!!

TPBM is in the closet.


----------



## pdswife

lol... no... I'm in the office

TPBM
is making bread and coffee again


----------



## suziquzie

you got it! 

TPBM is not doing anything for New Years


----------



## pdswife

We've decided to go out to dinner the day after New Years Eve... but..nothing on the "holiday" itself.

TPBM
will celebrate at 8 with the kids and then go to bed


----------



## suziquzie

probably!!! maybe 10.....  

TPBM has a kid with a birthday this week!


----------



## pdswife

No..not until June

TPBM will make a birthday special and wonderful


----------



## suziquzie

I'll try, someone will cry and yell, I'll get crabby and go to bed. 

TPBM knows I can predict the future.


----------



## pdswife

I know you have a mind like a magic 8 ball!

TPBM
is so glad that the rain is falling!


----------



## Neeney

Nope...finally have a sunny day, albeit cold.

TPBM
will drink a lot on New Year's Eve.


----------



## pdswife

Nope... maybe one drink or none at all


TPBM
doesn't go to parties on New Years Eve


----------



## LPBeier

No, haven't for years.  We go to a friend's house for dinner and watch a movie and then come home.

TPBM is still looking forward to Christmas with family.


----------



## pdswife

Yep!  Might happen tonight !!!

TPBM
is going to see her family Sunday


----------



## LPBeier

I hope nothing is going to come in the way of that happening!

TPBM is venisoned out!


----------



## pdswife

yes!!!  lol... I love it... but...I've seen enough to last a life time

TPBM...will make sure to ask what I"m fixing 
for dinner before she eats at my house


----------



## GrantsKat

I will try anything you cook at least once!!!!

TPBM should be showering right now!


----------



## pdswife

No...I should be making brownies... but I just don't want to

TPBM
is sleepy and wants a nap


----------



## GrantsKat

I am sleepy & I want to go to bed, but Im trying to stay up till hubby gets home from work!!

TPBM is looking for new recipes for new years eve snacks


----------



## pdswife

no... I'm going on a diet! ( yeah right...I've heard that before)

TPBM
will make something good and crunchy!


----------



## GrantsKat

well I think stuffed jalepenos are crunchy!?!?! lol

TPBM shouldnt  worry about dieting so much....join me in my 9 mos of weight gain!! lol


----------



## pdswife

lol.. yeah..but in 9 months you'll lose 10lbs of yours and I won't!!!!

TPBM
is feeling better about things today


----------



## GrantsKat

not better, but just trying to ignore what I cant change

TPBM could straighten out a unruly teenage girl in a flash!!


----------



## pdswife

lol I'd love to try!  BOY would she HATE ME!!!

TPBM
is smart enough to know that some things just are and there is NOTHING you can do about it


----------



## GrantsKat

I do know that & Im getting better at accepting it!! thank you!!!

TPBM just made a grilled cheese to help stay  awake!


----------



## pdswife

That sounds good but I have to save room for dinner...

TPBM
is still waiting for husband??


----------



## GrantsKat

oh yeah, it looks like he  wont be  home till close to 11, so, no chance I will be awake by then...just mopped the kitchen & dining room floors....Im tired lol

TPBM needs to be in MY time zone! LOL


----------



## pdswife

I wish I were!  

TPBM
knows I"m still waiting for hubby too... he'll be home in two hours...


----------



## GrantsKat

ok so if Im calculating correctly hes working till 8?

TPBM is very much admired by me


----------



## Neeney

Why, thank you GrantsKat...nice to meet you too, LOL!

TPBM has done a kind deed today, for someone who needed it.


----------



## pdswife

YOU ARE CRAZY!!!  But I love you!

TPBM
is almost correct.. he should be home around 7:30.  My clock was off though not yours.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol my clock is always off cuz Im pregnant!!! lol (Trish youre the best!) Nice to meet you Neeney!)

TPBM is  craving some lobster!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I've only had it once but I would love to try it again...

TPBM
craves chocolate and she's NOT pregnant so she shouldn't crave anything!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

No, I am craving Chinese Food!!!!!!!  I want some!!!!!!  NOW!

TPBM should not worry about brownies because her son loves her anyway.


----------



## pdswife

lol...I know but as a mother... I feel like I should go the extra mile.... 

TPBM
will get that Chinese food soon


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh man...now Im craving chinese!!!!!! lol

TPBM will excuse me because my preggo body is craving sleep as well!!! love you guys!


----------



## pdswife

Night!  Hope you are around tomorrow!!!!

TPBM
will sleep well tonight!


----------



## LPBeier

I will once I have my chinese food.

TPBM will have a good time with her kids tonight.


----------



## pdswife

YES I WILL!

TPBM
will have some bbq pork


----------



## Neeney

Nope...Italian Beef tonite.

TPBM has gas???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I have propane heat and a gas stove ( no farting!! lol)

TPBM
Has too much stuff on her desk and should clean if off


----------



## Neeney

OMG pdswife!  Do you have a videocam of my desk?  It so describes me TO A TEE!

TPBM eats too many ingredients when she cooks (before they actually hit the dish she is making)...ahem, or he


----------



## GrantsKat

I do have a tendency to eat too much WHILE Im cooking ; )

TPBM is making a nice lunch for hubby today


----------



## Adillo303

Well, not really - I'm on a job and don't even have my lunch.

TPBM is enjoying the weaqther.


----------



## GrantsKat

I am, its beautiful here!

TPBM needs an oil change on thier car


----------



## LadyCook61

Probably needs the oil change. 
TPBM wishes for warmer weather.


----------



## pdswife

sun is better!

TPBM
is just starting their day


----------



## GrantsKat

nope Im 3 hours ahead of you & have been up since 5:30...blah!

TPBM is hungry


----------



## LPBeier

Yep, thinking of eating leftover chow mien for breakfast!

TPBM make a great quiche for hubby


----------



## pdswife

nope... and can you make quiche with out crust?

TPBM
will answer all my questions ( just like always!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

well Ill try,lol....I think a quiche without a crust is considered a fritatta

TPBM has an absolute favorite food


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh!  Fritatta!!!
I do have a favorite.   Gyros!!  In Greece!  Yummmmmy!!!


TPBM
will take it easy for the rest of the day


----------



## GrantsKat

(oh gyros!!! I have to attempt to make them one day!!!! yummy!!!) Well I have a bunch of cleaning to do, so we shall see....of course Id have to get off this dang computer first! lol

TPBM has plans for the day


----------



## pdswife

just cleaning and playing puter...the kids left the WII here too... so I might play that for awhile...

TPBM
would freak if she saw all the dishes in my sink


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....I guess you havent seen my sink today!!!

TPBM doesnt enjoy cleaning


----------



## pdswife

I wouldn't mind cleaning if it would stay CLEAN.... I don't like cleaning knowing that I'll just have to do it again tomorrow....  and where does all that dirt come from??

TPBM
can't answer that question!


----------



## GrantsKat

well in my house its my kids, but in your house? hmmmm......gremlins??? ; )

TPBM likes sardines


----------



## suziquzie

I cannot say I do, but i dont think i've actually tried them.

TPBM should start the hot cocoa for the snowblowing hubby.


----------



## GrantsKat

OMG SUZI??? is it really you?????? YAY!!! no snowblowing here

TPBM missed TPAM!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

no i didnt miss me but I missed you guys...
 

TPBM is prepard for another week or so of very little Suzi.


----------



## pdswife

no, no I'm not!  I like my suzi!!

TPBM
Is happy and rested today


----------



## suziquzie

a little overly rested, HE MADE ME BE A VEGGIE AGAIN!!!! 

TPBM will refuse to vegitate tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. YES... I mean...NO VEGGIES allowed

TPBM
is enjoying hubby!


----------



## suziquzie

YESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!
so much family togethernass for once I told my mom she CANT have the boys!!! 

TPBM thinks that was a dumb idear...


----------



## pdswife

no.  I think it's very nice and wonderful to hear.  I'm happy for you!!

TPBM
should make a picnik for dinner and have family time on the floor and play games!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I think thats a good idea for Suzi & me! lol

TPBM just agreed to babysit "3 mos old grandson" tomorrow!


----------



## pdswife

You have a grandson???  How fun!!   There's so much I don't know about you!


TPBM
is going to have FUN!


----------



## GrantsKat

well hes not really my grandson, long story, we took his mom in a while ago because she had nowhere to go & since then she has moved out but had a baby & shes like a daughter to me, so hes lovingly my grandson!

TPBM thinks I have to much going on!!


----------



## pdswife

If I were you...I'd be a tad bit stressed...lol...

TPBM
is going to feel a little bit of extra love tomorrow.. and I may just be a little jealous.


----------



## GrantsKat

I will share all the kiddies with you!!! come visit!!!! = )

TPBM will relax me when I stress tomorrow with FOUR kids in the house !! lol


----------



## pdswife

I will try!

TPBM
is a good mom and a good friend and will do fine tomorrow


----------



## GrantsKat

thank you, I hope so!!

TPBM has a favorite TV show


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Who doesn't have a favorite tv show?  30 Rock has to be it, right now.

TPBM Is warmer than I am right now.

T.F.T.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. its colder up here. 

TPBM has 4 shirts on.


----------



## pdswife

no..just a bathrobe

TPBM
is in the closet again but should be home with hubby!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im home, hubby got called in to work & Im pretty peeved about it!

TPBM will have to celebrate alone tonight


----------



## pdswife

alone with hubby bear pudding pie!

TPBM
will celebrate with her three boys


----------



## suziquzie

how's about 3 boys and the princess? 

TPBM doesn't go out new years eve on PURPOSE!


----------



## GrantsKat

not since I had my kids!

TPBM has a whole bunch of food & noone to eat it


----------



## suziquzie

no we cleaned everything out pretty good yesterday. 
I can refill again today! 

TPBM thinks he shoulda said no to work.


----------



## pdswife

No with a Capital NO!

TPBM
is celebrating tomorrow instead of today


----------



## suziquzie

no i dont really celebrate new years, its just another day with a different number at the end....

TPBM has to make the short folks some lunch.


----------



## pdswife

I'm the only short folk around here... what ya fixen me??

TPBM
has to go out and do errands today


----------



## GrantsKat

no errands for me, maybe take the boys to the park

TPBM really needs a nap


----------



## pdswife

I just got up but a nap is always good

TPBM
needs a shower


----------



## GrantsKat

I do but I think Ill wait till real late tonight, in hopes of staying up till Grant gets home!

TPBM thinks I should make the chicken wings anyway, even if I have to eat them ALL myself!


----------



## pdswife

yes I do...

TPBM
is babysitting!


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, change of plans!! too bad I was looking forward to it!

TPBM has a good memory


----------



## pdswife

lol.. nope!  


TPBM
will get to see baby on another day


----------



## GrantsKat

I sure hope so!

TPBM has too many pairs of shoes


----------



## pdswife

no... but I do have too many old pairs that should be replaced with new ones.

TPBM
would rather shop for her boys than herself


----------



## GrantsKat

well I do like new things BUT they always get before I do, luckily Grant buys me clothes for the holidays ; )

TPBM has ALOT of cleaning up to do


----------



## pdswife

I do...but I'm tired now...lol...

TPBM will understand when I say
I'll clean tomorrow when Paul's home so he thinks I stay busy! lolololol!


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL I definitely understand that!!

TPBM is no longer fond of playdough!


----------



## pdswife

It's been so ling since I've played with it...I would prbly like it again.  BUT, I remember having days where I hated the stuff.

TPBM
also dislikes finger paint


----------



## GrantsKat

lol.....its definitely not on my favorites list!

TPBM thinks we have to let kids be kids even if they make a gigantic mess


----------



## pdswife

um...could I settle for an outside medium mess?
( I have a friend that makes mud puddles for her kids because they like to play in mud!!  NOT ME!! lol)

TPBM
Thinks I have a strange friend


----------



## GrantsKat

well I certainly wont do it, lol.....they can make enough of a mess without me helping!!

TPBM has a phobia


----------



## suziquzie

how do i know if it's a phobia or just a dumb... I dont like it? 

TPBM cant stop using ?????????????????????????????


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL Hi Suzi!!!!!

TPBM is celebrating already


----------



## suziquzie

oh I can't tell you how much my new years turned for the best in the last hour or so !!!!!!
(I'll PM ya later after TJ comes home with the bubbly wine) 

TPBM wants to have a few DC friends over for a party!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I would love to party with you all.......but we need a few babysitters!!!

TPBM has had lots of quality time with the family lately


----------



## pdswife

Sure have and it's been great!!

TPBM
is happy and feeling good!


----------



## Neeney

I'm almost done with my pot of coffee...and feeling GREAT!

TPBM is glad it's Friday...


----------



## GrantsKat

friday is just like any other day to me

TPBM is really missing thier spouse


----------



## pdswife

I am.  The holidays have spoiled me. 

TPBM
thinks I should make some coffee..even though it's late afternoon


----------



## GrantsKat

coffee is good if your tired!

TPBM knows I cant drink much coffee


----------



## pdswife

I do know that... and I feel sorry for you...cuz, I love it and wish everyone could have as much as they'd like!

TPBM
will have some nice hot cocoa instead


----------



## GrantsKat

I love hot chocolate but for some reason whenever I have it, it makes my tummy hurt!! Id prefer coffee!!

TPBM likes pulled pork sandwiches


----------



## pdswife

with extra bbq sauce!

TPBM
is bbqing tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no more like crockpotting!! ; )

TPBM needs to know that I cant grill for my life!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. either can I!... everything is RAW or Black.  NOT PRETTY

TPBM
lets hubby play MAN on the grill


----------



## GrantsKat

yes & dont ya know he LOVES it!!  lol

TPBM is missing an old friend


----------



## pdswife

How did you know?  


TPBM
is feeling like she doesn't really have enough friends these days


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont really, its sad, my life is revolving around my boys & hubby!

TPBM is glad to have friends here


----------



## LadyCook61

hard to miss a sleeping spouse .

TPBM looks forward to the year.


----------



## pdswife

I AM!!!!!!!I AM!!!!!!!  I AM!!!!!!!!!
   ...but... need some friends who are closer too.. to girl talk and go to coffee with and hear the sound of laughter ...know what I mean?  ( ME TIME)

TPBM does know what I mean


----------



## GrantsKat

I DO I DO I DO...wish we lived closer!!!

TPBM spends too much time at home


----------



## pdswife

yes I do.

TPBM
has a very good reason (three) reasons for being there


----------



## GrantsKat

true, but they are also the reason that I need to converse with OTHER people as well!!

TPBM just got kisses from some really cute boys!


----------



## pdswife

no... and I won't get one from a really cute man for at least 3 more hours...

TPBM
should join a mother's club of some kind


----------



## suziquzie

nah. i'm too shy. 

TPBM will allow me to return from AWOL.


----------



## GrantsKat

YES please do!!!!!!!!Welcome Back Suzi!

TPBM is trying to get motivated to "undecorate"


----------



## suziquzie

nope, that, I was actually quite motivated for! Made the living room too small. 

TPBM just ate too many leftover potatoes.


----------



## GrantsKat

no potatoes, trying to wait for Grant to get home to eat...but if he doesnt come home soon I will be enjoying my heartburn lol

TPBM is ready for school to start again


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, 15 hours and 23 min til the bus comes.... but who's counting? 
 

TPBM is not sure how to get back to normal this week!


----------



## GrantsKat

no Im not, I kinda got spoiled!!

TPBM is celebrating someones birthday soon


----------



## suziquzie

yup. I'm in between. Jake was 9 on friday, Nathan is 5 on the 26th. 

TPBM will be glad to have a summer baby!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!!!!!!!!!!! 

TPBM has a new years baby?????


----------



## suziquzie

I was close to a millenium baby! 
He was due Dec 26th '99.... new years eve, no baby. 
I cleaned the house top to bottom, tried EVERYTHING to go into labor.... 
My water broke at 4 am Jan 2. SO CLOSE! 

TPBM loves comparing labor stories.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol I do...weird I know!!

TPBM likes spicy foods


----------



## suziquzie

yup, in moderation.... or I'd be in heartburn alley with ya! 

TPBM made a few resolutions in hopes of at least 1 sticking!


----------



## LadyCook61

I made no resolutions.  

TPBM hopes tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## suziquzie

well every day could always be better, but i haven't had much today yet! 

TPBM has to go to work this morning.


----------



## pdswife

No...but I have to clean up from almost two weeks of Paul not working...does that count


TPBM
is still needing more coffee!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. full now. moving on to a beer. 
 

TPBM doesn't like beer.


----------



## GrantsKat

I do like beer, but cant have any right now : (


TPBM is in a bad mood


----------



## suziquzie

not so far!! 

TPBM is however not too thrilled right now??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, yup not in the greatest of moods, but here to get cheered up! 

TPBM already ate dinner?


----------



## suziquzie

nope. working on my sketti sauce as we speak! 

TPBM would like someone to grow the H E doublehockeysticks up.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol oh you have one of THOSE too?!?!?!

TPBM would rather be somewhere else right now


----------



## Barbara L

Definitely!

TBPM is tired of being sick.

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat

YES! YES! YES!

TPBM doesnt like the "brown" potato chips


----------



## suziquzie

hehe i dont care a potato chip is a chip and they are all GOOD!!! 

TPBM needs a break.


----------



## GrantsKat

yea that would be nice, but its not gonna happen!

TPBM needs batteries!!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

just AA, the rest are stocked! 

TPBM is sure they have special angels taking care of them.


----------



## GrantsKat

I sure hope so, I could use at least one!

TPBM understands that Im being lazy about dinner, not to mention the PICKY eaters!!


----------



## suziquzie

if anyone does girlfriend, it'd be me!!!! 

TPBM should buy a cow so they can stop stopping for milk every other freakin' day.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...you too huh??? its crazy!!! esp with milk prices being so dang high!

TPBM has a craving!!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

yep. THE SUN BURNING MY SHOULDERS!!!! 

TPBM will go get a small sunburn for me!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yea thats not hard to do here!!

TPBM has to put clean sheets on a bed


----------



## suziquzie

nah. relatively fresh for now.... 

TPBM found some icky stuff?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....diaper leaked

TPBM doesnt have to deal with diapers anymore


----------



## LadyCook61

true..  unless hubby has to wear them lol  just kidding
TPBM needs to relax


----------



## suziquzie

yes. i do. when you have a girl (because i know you're gonna!) the fable that girls train faster than boys is a LIE!!!!! 

TPBM can't find her slippers.


----------



## LadyCook61

who wears slippers ?

TPBM is full from dinner.


----------



## suziquzie

i will be when i eat it! 

TPBM has plans for tomorrow that probably wont work out.


----------



## Barbara L

Hopefully not, but yeah probably!

TPBM is having a nice "healthy" supper of tortilla chips and salsa.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

nope. made sketti sauce. 

TPBM would like the coffee to HURRY UP!


----------



## GrantsKat

Im already almost done with my second cup!

TPBM did not get a good nights sleep!


----------



## LadyCook61

True , I didn't get a good night's sleep

TPBM has aches and pains


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is snuggled close to the fireplace


----------



## suziquzie

nope. close to a lil guy with dimples..... 

TPBM is freezing!!


----------



## lifesaver

nope... 

TPBM
has been cutting wood all day


----------



## suziquzie

no. 

TPBM folded lotsa laundry.


----------



## oatmealkookie1

After  a  day of  freezing  rain  yesterday  I  am  ready  for  summer 
TPBM   loves to  wear  the  color  RED .....


----------



## suziquzie

no it doesn't work well on me. 

TPBM hasn't been themselves in a long time and is ready to be BACK!!!!


----------



## pdswife

how did you know?

TPBM
just found out that she has to have people over for dinner wed and friday night and is freaking out


----------



## suziquzie

oh no! want some help? No wonder you're MIA!!!!!

TPBM wonders if the 4 yr old playing fable is a good idea......


----------



## pdswife

lolol... did he make the hero NAKED like a certain 24 year old that I know?

TPBM
also has to get the guest room clean since the wed. nighters are spending the night..!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

ugh do you even like them that much???

TPBM will help me decide what project to dive into tomorrow. A crap room or removing baby toys from a certain girl's room....


----------



## pdswife

I love them... a lot.   I just would have liked more time to plan...they called about an hour ago.

You should.... do the crap room!  The baby toys will cause tears and fights and you don't need that.

TPBM
thinks I'm right (at least this time)


----------



## deelady

yeah I'll give you THIS time!! LOL

Hi guys 

TPBM just ate Toooo much!!


----------



## suziquzie

but what if i said the crap room was REALLY COLD and dolly's room was toasty??? 
yes, you're right AS USUAL.

TPBM needs some summertime!


----------



## pdswife

I'm counting the days until MEXICO!!!  

TPBM
would like some help with both the crap room and the baby toys?


----------



## suziquzie

i thunk that's what we'd do when TJ was off. DUH! 

TPBM sees lots of white and pine trees outside.


----------



## pdswife

Trees yes... white no... Snow is almost all gone

TPBM
is glad life is getting back to normal


----------



## suziquzie

close. so close. normal normal was before legogirl was born. very close!!!! 

TPBM isn't gonna care anymore if people are annoyed with them for not being miserable cuz they don't have time for miserable.


----------



## pdswife

they want you to be miserable?  How rude!

TPBM
should be happy...and just because I say so.


----------



## suziquzie

I'll take that! 

TPBM is so very glad to start a new year.


----------



## pdswife

yes..because Iknow it's going to be good.

TPBM
will have many surprises in the next 360 days?


----------



## suziquzie

ugh i hope not!!! BORING I LOVE BORING! 

TPBM thinks that's boring.


----------



## pdswife

yes yes I do.
and I'm perfectly fine with boring.

TPBM
likes knowing each day will be the same


----------



## suziquzie

to a point. going to walmart once a week would be good..... maybe a mall once a quarter! 

TPBM does not miss "the good 'ol days" .


----------



## pdswife

The good old days were bad!  These are the happy times.

TPBM
is glad that she's older and more understanding now


----------



## suziquzie

i am trying SO HARD on patience and understanding and LET IT GO WHO CARES!!

TPBM can will me these powers.


----------



## pdswife

I was hoping you'd help me....

TPBM
is better than she thinks


----------



## suziquzie

probably not. 

TPBM does not understand why they think kool-aid is yummy.


----------



## pdswife

nope...can't understand that one... Had a friend whose mommy used to make us warm jello to drink though.  We thought that was good..


TPBM
would rather drink some fresh pineapple juice


----------



## suziquzie

mmm yummy... and some rum... 

TPBM has had grilled pineapple with rum sauce......


----------



## pdswife

not with rum sauce but oh that does sound good
!!!!


TPBM
should try it with brown sugar.  That's good too


----------



## suziquzie

hehe the rum sauce has brown sugar...... 

TPBM is getting a crazy sweet tooth!!!!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

who is tpbm?


----------



## suziquzie

right now, I am. 

TPBM is new to the game.


----------



## pdswife

nope... but I should quit playing

TPBM
is going to go drink some hot stuff now...cuz, it's cold!


----------



## texasgirl

Its not too cold today, it's warm agina!! ARGH! Nothing hot this time.

TPBM is glad that the holidays are done!!


----------



## pdswife

oh yes I am! 
Oh Yes I am!!!!!

TPBM
is looking forward to HEART day!!  love is good!


----------



## suziquzie

isn't every day heart day??? 
 

TPBM gets to grocery shop SOLO today!


----------



## LadyCook61

Not going anywhere today ! Driveway is total ice and it is snowing !

TPBM needs potatoes


----------



## Myop

No

TPBM is wearing blue jeans today


----------



## pdswife

No... I don't really have any that fit

TPBM
wants a nap and it's too early


----------



## suziquzie

so far not too sleepy.... 2:00 is when i run outa gas if i'm gonna.

TPBM forgot to TPBM!!!


----------



## lifesaver

Mmmm!  Maybe!

TPBM
Is having a wonderful day


----------



## pdswife

no..not too wonderful ... not horrid...but not wonderful either


TPBM
is thinking that a cup of caramel truffle coffee sounds good


----------



## LadyCook61

ooh that sounds good, too bad I don't have it .

TPBM likes fancy coffee


----------



## LPBeier

I love any kind of coffee but the caffeine doesn't love me!

TPBM is thinking they should be doing some work around the house.


----------



## pdswife

yes... and I am working and then sitting and then working and then sitting and then working and then sitting and then working and then sitting....

TPBM
knows all about it because I vented to her in private


----------



## LPBeier

And you have been on my mind ever since.

TPBM is going to watch the Food Network tonight


----------



## pdswife

are you kidding?  All the sci-fi season endings are on!!  (we'll be taping them though)

TPBM
is thinking WHO CARES ABOUT THOSE?????


----------



## LPBeier

My husband cares!!!!!

TPBM thinks we might have married twins separated at birth (sci-fi, computer games, the most loving and wonderful man alive....need I go on?)


----------



## pdswife

except I love my sci-fi Friday nights!

TPBM
would love a piece of cheese cake


----------



## LPBeier

(I actually like them too)

Oh, yes please on the cheesecake!

TPBM thinks I should try this recipe I found for black forest cupcakes


----------



## Myop

yes I do  the person below me likes sushi


----------



## LadyCook61

I dislike sushi.

TPBM likes tropical places.


----------



## Myop

yes I do

TPBM ls going out tonight


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nope, too much snow!

TPBM will do laundry today


----------



## Myop

yes, I will

the person below me will watch a movie on tv today


----------



## LadyCook61

most likely will watch a movie from my dvd collection. 

TPBM wants a new computer


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yes I do, a laptop


 TPBM is going on  a cruise very soon


----------



## lifesaver

nope

IPBM
is anxious for spring to get here


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I would like Spring to get here.  

TPBM hates winter


----------



## quicksilver

I hate summer - mosquitos and rain and humid heat

TPBM need to buy shoes


----------



## pdswife

I'd like to buy shoes..but don't need to.

TPBM
is going to have an extra lazy do nothing day!!!


----------



## lifesaver

no not quite...if i'm on the computer i'm at least doing something  but i did put some beans and bacon on in a slow cooker for tomorrow.

TPBM
has company over for the weekend


----------



## pdswife

We have a neighbor coming over for a chat sunday late afternoon but that's it...

TPBM
is going to Starbucks tomorrow for coffee and doughnuts


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is planning a cookout for this evening


----------



## lifesaver

cold or not a cookout just sounds good to me


----------



## Myop

TPBM is having pizza for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

nope. spaghetti. 

TPBM forgot to sign on and play this weekend!


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is having a good day


----------



## suziquzie

so far so good.

TPBM should be working on a project.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope...Nothing to work on

TPBM
has somewhat warm weather today


----------



## suziquzie

not. 

TPBM is turning up the furnace.


----------



## lifesaver

Definetly NOT

TPBM
Is turning their air condictioner on high


----------



## suziquzie

NO WAY!!!! Even if it was 90 degrees right now I'd bask in it! 

TPBM likes cold a little more than I.


----------



## lifesaver

I like cool but not cold

TPBM
has been cleaning house all day


----------



## suziquzie

nope. baking bagels. 

TPBM should get in the kitchen.


----------



## lifesaver

I am in the kitchen...That's where my computer is.

TPBM
Is thinkinking about what to cook for supper


----------



## suziquzie

nope i already know. 

TPBM is havin' a drink.


----------



## lifesaver

Diet Pepsi

TPBM
Is having tacos for supper


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM can feel the sun WARM on them thru the window!!!!


----------



## lifesaver

You bet

TPBM
Is all wrapped up in a blanket


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 2 shirts and a sweatshirt. 

TPBM wonders why such a freezebaby lives HERE of all places!


----------



## lifesaver

Nope...Not at all

TPBM
Likes living in MN


----------



## suziquzie

i left and came back, I must! 

TPBM also loves the ocean.


----------



## lifesaver

The ocean and the mountains

TPBM
Likes to gather sea shells


----------



## suziquzie

yep! 

TPBM has a favorite cartoon.


----------



## lifesaver

Yep > Pink Panther

TPBM
Has to get up early tomorrow morning


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 5am. thats not early to me! 

TPBM thinks that might just be abnormal......


----------



## GrantsKat

nope! Im up that early lately too!

TPBM is not sleeping well these days


----------



## pdswife

sleeping fine, thanks!

TPBM
is going to have a very nice day today!! ( because I want her to and she always does what I tell her to!!!!)


----------



## JustMeToo

It is a nice day, thanks pds.

TPMB
is having leftovers tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol yes ma'am!!

TPBM is feeling better today


----------



## pdswife

No... I think I'll make some Greek leek and rice

TPBM
Thinks that Greek food ROCKS


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & I really need to make some one day!

TPBM has a craving for something but doesnt know what


----------



## pdswife

I do =====did....P and J...so I'm having toast!

TPBM
should have some too!


----------



## GrantsKat

no, thats not what I want.........a pretzel, I think!!!

TPBM is chilly today


----------



## pdswife

I was but I just did dishes and the warm water plus the warm toast warmed me right up!

TPBM
wonders why winters are long and summers are short


----------



## JustMeToo

I always feel the opposite...LOL.....I love winter

TPBM has a lovely garden.


----------



## lifesaver

Not this time of year

TPBM
Is having cold weather today


----------



## JustMeToo

in the 40's

TPBM loves summer


----------



## lifesaver

Oh Yes...

TPBM
Is about to have lunch


----------



## bglc32

Yes, I'm just finishing my lunch.

TPBM is ready for a nap.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
already took a nap


----------



## pdswife

nope not yet...but I will soon

TPBM
doesn't like naps


----------



## lifesaver

not really

TPBM
is preparing lasagna for supper


----------



## JustMeToo

No I am not

The person below me has some errands to run.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is going out tonight


----------



## JustMeToo

maybe to the grocery store.

TPBM
watched the awards last night.


----------



## LadyCook61

no I didn't watch it.

TPBM went to the doctor


----------



## pdswife

Last wed... and next wed....

TPBM
needs new ink for the printer


----------



## JustMeToo

pretty soon I will.

TPBM is getting ready for dinner.


----------



## LadyCook61

actually I ate already.

TPBM likes to watch Antiques Roadshow


----------



## suziquzie

never watched it. 

TPBM should go get some cleaning done.


----------



## pdswife

No...I'm done with cleaning until the dinner dishes have to be done


TPBM
just got home from work


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope... been home for 2 hours now.  

TPBM
Has yet to start dinner


----------



## suziquzie

or start an idea for dinner.....

TPBM plans ahead better than I do....


----------



## pdswife

maybe but I have lots more time and lots less people to plan around and for so I have it much easier

TPBM
should just make sandwiches and call it good


----------



## GrantsKat

nope!  I made fish and 2 out of 3 kids ate it! lol...good enough for me!

TPBM is so tired right now


----------



## JustMeToo

no, not yet.

TPBM just got out of the shower


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope.. just just finished the dinner dishes.. close? 

TPBM 
Is going to sit back and watch some TV


----------



## JustMeToo

yes I am.

TPBM has work tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

just doing things around the house

TPBM
is almost ready for bed


----------



## DaveSoMD

Been up for an hour and a half and I'm ready to go BACK to bed..does that count? 

TPBM 
Just finished breakfast


----------



## Lefty7887

3 bites from done

tpbm is sipping on some nice hot coffee.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yep, just finished it. 


TPBM
Is looking around DC for dinner ideas


----------



## JustMeToo

No, just playing games right now.

TPBM loves crab cakes


----------



## pdswife

I like them just fine!

TPBM
is off to a good start


----------



## JustMeToo

not really
TPBM is ready to eat lunch.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

just did

TPBM has braces


----------



## JustMeToo

NO
TPBM wears glasses


----------



## Luvs2Cook

yes

TPBM is smoking a cigar


----------



## pdswife

I don't think so.  I don't like the smell
though I can see why some people might ...so enjoy!


TPBM
would love some pineapple juice


----------



## JustMeToo

Yes I would....

TPBM has cold feet.


----------



## pdswife

No..I have fuzzy pink slippers on 

TPBM
should go put some warm socks on so her toes feel good


----------



## JustMeToo

LOL...

TPMB is having chinese food for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

nope. all-american chicken noodle soup. 

TPBM requested moving south today and was DENIED!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol funny you should say that! we just talked about moving somewhere further north!!

TPBM is cutting back on DC?


----------



## suziquzie

trying.... in the morning anyway!!! 

TPBM MISSES TPAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

aww lol I MISS YOU TOO!!!!!!!

TPBM will have a drink for me tonight????


----------



## suziquzie

how's about 3???
heehee

TPBM was also denied the move request.


----------



## GrantsKat

kinda....we are gonna talk more about it....any houses for sale around there????????

TPBM is ready for bed ALREADY


----------



## pdswife

lol...I just got up from a nap..
bed shall have to wait!

TPBM
is drinking pineapple juice and coconut rum


----------



## suziquzie

LOL no but it'd be a nice switch!!!! 

TPBM would like some painkillers mixed with that rum.....


----------



## GrantsKat

no pain killers & no rum for me : (

TPBM should be careful mixing the two!!!


----------



## pdswife

I don't think I shall try mixing them!  lol... toooooo chicken now adays!  Now back in highschool.....lol


TPBM
remembers the good old days!


----------



## suziquzie

I do but...

TPBM REALLY wanted that FREAKIN bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry... don't throw it out...if you wait long enough 40 other members will come along and say it's ok to eat it!!!

TPBM
can try making bread again tomorrow??


----------



## suziquzie

or thursday.... it involved starter.... 
 

TPBM thinks I should just go back to bagels.


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope she does!!!!!! Maybe I will too!!! I feel SO bad for her!!! 

TPBM knows I will have to get off here soon, to do quiet time with my boys!


----------



## pdswife

I do know..but think the boys should have quiet time a half hour later now that they are older!  lololol!!!

TPBM
will run to the store for me and by nacho stuffs


----------



## GrantsKat

nachos???hmmm!! that sounds  good!!! yes I will but It may take awhile till I get it to you!!!

TPBM knows that putting the  boys to bed early(even thou they are older) is MY way to get some alone time!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i should go there after 2 martinis and f..............   bread????

TPBM does not use "trucker mouth"


----------



## pdswife

only when I'm mad... like when I get hit by little old ladies in cross walks!!!

TPBM
knows alone time is important!


----------



## suziquzie

I do. lately I just use it for sleep... I was in bed at 8 freakin 30 last night!!! 

TPBM shoulda cleaned instead of cooking.


----------



## pdswife

lol... I'm not doing either... and that my friend is the problem!

TPBM
UNDERSTANDs


----------



## suziquzie

yes MA'AM!!!! 

TPBM got in trouble for the lack of both...........


----------



## pdswife

no..but HE did ask me what I was going to spend my time doing today.... it's a hint that we are going to have a TALK soon.....

TPBM
again understands (which is why I like her by the way!!)


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, my hints are not so big but YES! 

TPBM thinks the big one is awfully sweet for saying he'll try the bread anyway because he saw her crying.....


----------



## pdswife

ahhhhh that is sweet of him!  Extra hugs tonight!!

TPBM
Is lucky to be surrounded by love!


----------



## suziquzie

yepper!!! 

TPBM needs to go lighbulb shopping.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope, we have plenty on hand

TPBM
Can speak many different languages


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM is attempting something again....


----------



## pdswife

attempting not to dc and failing as you can tell!

TPBM
has to put the food away


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, in my belly!!! 

TPBM is waiting for a bus.


----------



## pdswife

no...but I"m glad I wasn't behind the one that stops at ever dang drive way on the road...can't kids walk at all these days?


TPBM
thinks littleones have it much too easy these days


----------



## suziquzie

some do. not mine! (according to them....) 

TPBM gets to go away soon??


----------



## pdswife

Feb 20th!!!!  NOT SOON!!!!

TPBM
won't know I'm gone because I'll bring the computer
with me!


----------



## suziquzie

oh i'm pretty sure i'll know....
 

TPBM would take november weather at this point!


----------



## pdswife

It's nice today...41 degrees and the sky is blue and guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is NOT RAINING!!!

TPBM
would like some chocolate milk


----------



## suziquzie

um, make it hot and spike it with somethin good and you got a deal! 

TPBM has not ever felt -20 and doesnt realy wanna.


----------



## heb1976

wish that was true, but i think once on my short existence it has been that cold!

TPBM should be in the kitchen cooking instead of reading this thread!


----------



## pdswife

no..no I haven't and NO NO I don't!

TPBM
will understand if I go play with my new yarn for just a little while so that when my hubby gets home I'll have something to show him!!!


----------



## suziquzie

YES PLAY WITH YARN!!!

TPBM will tell me what she is making first!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol..the only thing I know how to make BLANKETS! I know one stitch...I can go back and forth...back and forth and back and forth. All my blankets are striped with different sized stripes. I do it to relax...make a blanket and then stick it in the closet. lol.

TPBM
is more creative and can make THINGS!!


----------



## suziquzie

not creative AT ALL but I can look at stuff i wanna do (with someone else's pattern) and thanks to the internet find out HOW!

TPBM will 'scuse me while I eat then play with my blanket too!


----------



## pdswife

YEP!

TPBM
will be back tomorrow tomorrow you're always a day away!


----------



## Neeney

Yup!  They called school off for tomorrow because it'll be about 36 below with the wind chill!  I'll be sharing my time between cooking (who knows what) and the computer on my day off.

TPBM lives where it's balmy right now...like around 70 degrees


----------



## suziquzie

nope. even colder than you! 

TPBM should go to bed.


----------



## pdswife

I wish... but it's only 7:30....

TPBM
knew that and was joking me again


----------



## suziquzie

hey, nothin' wrong with bed that early! I woulda if I coulda.....

TPBM wonders then why I am still awake!


----------



## pdswife

I do...don't you have to work tomorrow?

TPBM
is going to dream about blueberry bagels


----------



## suziquzie

nope. back to 4 days a week. 

TPBM doesn't really like blueberry much.


----------



## pdswife

does four days make you happy?

TPBM
likes cream cheese?


----------



## suziquzie

4 days makes me happy, not so much the checkbook. 
I DO like cream cheese. Cheddar bacon. yum. 

TPBM ate too much dinner.


----------



## pdswife

still waiting for hubby..no dinner yet... sigh... 

TPBM
thinks I should have chips and dip and hot fudge sundaes for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

sounds good to me! 

TPBM is not going outside today for nothing!


----------



## pdswife

I can't think of any good reason... to go out... or stay in

TPBM
is thinking about going back to bed as soon as hubby leaves for work


----------



## JustMeToo

No...

TPBM has a fireplace.


----------



## pdswife

We have a pretty gas fireplace...it doesn't have a fan though ( we are going to buy one to install this summer )

TPBM Thinks this is a very very very good idea!!!!


----------



## cara

it definetily is.. 

TPBM needs more coffee


----------



## pdswife

I'm almost done with my first cup... it takes awhile to drink it since I also type, do dishes, wash clothes, shower, get dressed, and do other household chores but the second cup... oh I just sit and play DC drink and relax!!!  

TPBM
had a wonderful dinner


----------



## suziquzie

I did.... and lunch! 

TPBM doesn't mind if I'm early today.


----------



## pdswife

giggle giggle ... but I was just going to leave and now... I am being forced to stay!
DANG IT ANYWAY!!!!  lol

TPBM
is wearing double and tripple layers of clothes and has the heat turned up high!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

2 layers, sitting in the sunny window under the blanket that wont die....
 

TPBM is happy to run the oven today!


----------



## pdswife

I will be... many many hours from now... Hey, maybe I should self clean it today!  

TPBM
will now remind me how much it stinks to self clean!!!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, mine doesn't do that, and I'm ok with it! 

TPBM needs warmer slippers.


----------



## pdswife

not warmer..but hubby bought me ones that don't stay on very well..and I have to pretend to like them until they fall a part.

TPBM
could maybe wear a pair of socks with the slippers?


----------



## suziquzie

I never go sockless in anything but sandals or flip flops. Makes my feet feel yucky. 

TPBM thinks "here we go again with the foot issues!!!!"


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I forgot!


TPBM
Prbly has very beautiful feet and 
would flip out if she could see how ugly my big toe nails are right now


----------



## suziquzie

lol did they get run over by an old lady too?

TPBM isn't sure how to start the bread and roast if it means moving out of this sunny window!


----------



## pdswife

maybe you should just order some pizza

TPBM
has finally had enough coffee


----------



## suziquzie

only because the pot is gone, i may have some tea....

TPBM loves hot drinks!


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do!   Tea, coffee, Hot water!  

TPBM
would help me diet if they were in town with me!


----------



## suziquzie

I'd attempt anyway.  

TPBM needs to figure out how to not love bread.


----------



## pdswife

and potatoes and rice and pasta and chips and cookies and ice cream and everything else that has any flavor at all.

TPBM
wishes carrots and celery tasted like  chocolate pudding


----------



## suziquzie

LOL or pudding had the nutritional and calorie value of said carrots! 

TPBM loves the smell of cooking beef.


----------



## pdswife

yes I do!  Will TJ get to eat some before he leaves for work..or does he just get leftovers ?

TPBM
is getting hungry!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I am!
He eats what I make that day, sorta leftovers, but only 2 hours old.... nuked. 

TPBM understands why i am letting the machine knead the dough this time rather than doing it myself.


----------



## pdswife

I do!  And I would do the same but my bread machine "walked" off the counter and killed it self in a most unhappy way!

TPBM
Could hear Paul SCREAM when that happened because we had just had our hardwood floors refinished and it put a big "O"dent in them!!


----------



## suziquzie

did he not care too much 'bout the machine? 

TPBM wonders how such a pretty day can be so COLD!


----------



## pdswife

Is the sun out and the sky blue?

TPBM
Should move SOUTH of the border!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I tried once, got as far as Indiana and only lasted 9 months. 

TPBM was not thinking the MN border.....


----------



## Luvs2Cook

that will NEVER HAPPEN
TPBM is wearing a silk scarf.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. dont like stuff around my neck...

TPBM has to work tomorrow.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yes.

TPBM is having freezing temps..


----------



## pdswife

No..but I get to go to the police station and pick up the copy of my accident report!!

TPBM
thinks this is not something to be excited about


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oh my!! I sure hope you are OK and it was a minor thing!

and yes, I am thinking I sure hope its nothing to worry about.


TPBM likes the smell of pipes


----------



## suziquzie

for a minute.... then no. 

TPBM is talking themselves out of making a dessert to go with dinner.....


----------



## pdswife

I think chocolate chip cookies sound very good... warm melty chocolate!!!

TPBM
is not helping with this diet!!!  lol!!!


----------



## suziquzie

well, it was gonna be apple crisp... FRUIT! HEALTHY!!! 

TPBM should be putting away the laundry.


----------



## pdswife

Or at least taking the towels out of the dryer before they get that "smell"....

TPBM
would be warmer if she folded the clothes right after that buzzer buzzed


----------



## suziquzie

I did yesterday..... worked for a minute.... I like the oven method better!!! 

TPBM thinks my oven method may be hampering my diet effort.....


----------



## pdswife

maybe...we should worry about diets tomorrow

TPBM has as a hard time dieting just like me... and hates it just as much


----------



## suziquzie

I do better when I have company. He wants to but I keep falling into my favorite recipes which taste good feel bad!!!! 

TPBM has the same problem.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, I have never stuck to a diet!!!!

TPBM is suprisingly gonna have freezing temps tonite!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL! thats because my mother is on her way to FL. EVERY time she goes there, MN temps follow her!!!! 

TPBM believes I am not lying!


----------



## pdswife

I believe you !!

TPBM
needs hot tea NOW


----------



## GrantsKat

not tea, I really want some soup though

TPBM wishes she had some homemade bread right now!


----------



## suziquzie

well, come on up, I'm on rise 3 of 5!!! 

TPBM saw what I did to the last one.....


----------



## pdswife

sounds goooood to me

TPBM
really wishes she were brave enough to make bread


----------



## suziquzie

MAKE IT!!!! YOU CAN!!! 

TPBM is coming for lessons.


----------



## pdswife

How can I when I've already said that I'm not leaving the house today....


TPBM
would like to try the nice Persain tea I'm drinking


----------



## suziquzie

do you use sweetener? I try not to but it never lasts long.... 

TPBM is addicted to Lemon Zinger w/ honey.


----------



## pdswife

I like tea with or with out sugar... today no sugar...
and I do like Lemon ZInger!

TPBM
Hasn't done a very good job of NOT DCing today


----------



## suziquzie

HA! and neither have YOU!!!! 

TPBM will be forced to be better the next few (4) days.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well... Saturday and Sunday anyway!

TPBM
has to do better when hubby is home or she gets the LOOK


----------



## suziquzie

I get... why are you only on when i am gone or sleeping..... 
but then....
why would you rather talk to strangers than me???

TPBM can't win.


----------



## pdswife

no...but...I'm not sure I want too.. If I win he's not happy either.  lol...

TPBM
just wants everyone around her to be happy so she can be happy too


----------



## suziquzie

yepper!!!!! if they are not happy i have failed..... 

TPBM has this same mindset....


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have a habit of always worrying about everyone else first...

TPBM thinks I should change that


----------



## suziquzie

i can't tell you to do something i can't do myself. 

TPBM NEVER thought they would love country music 20 years ago.....


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL...so true!! My Mom listened to it & I liked some of it, but NEVER thought I would be listening to it daily like I do now!!

TPBM wonders why things happen the way they do


----------



## suziquzie

every moment. there's gotta be a reason..... 

TPBM can't wait to kick the kids outside.....


----------



## GrantsKat

no outside tonight, its almost dark & too cold for them lol

TPBM should have gone to florida with her mom


----------



## suziquzie

nope. not a chance. been there, done that, NOT FUN!!!!!

TPBM is watching the weather guy use a frozen banana as a hammer.....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no....Id like to see that!

TPBM watches american idol


----------



## suziquzie

i do but sadly i never stick thru a whole season....

TPBM watches The Biggest Loser..


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope.. I cannot stand that show.. (apologies to those who like it)

TPBM could use a cuddle from their pet to keep warm


----------



## GrantsKat

do you I never have! I usually stick to the cooking shows since I fall asleep so early!

TPBM just realized how many dishes are in the sink!


----------



## suziquzie

had to remind me huh?????????

TPBM would love to find the weather guy banana video to show....


----------



## pdswife

not sure what you're talking about....

TPBM
is not here any more....


----------



## GrantsKat

Im here!!! for a few anyway  

TPBM disappeared for a while


----------



## pdswife

I did.  I had to fold some clothes and do a few chores.  Real life just kicks me in to gear once in a while

TPBM
got her soup


----------



## GrantsKat

no not yet, been doing some chores myself & trying to get this dang computer to work better!!

TPBM doesnt know much about computers


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope.. that's part of my job. 

TPBM 
is going to read a book before bed


----------



## JustMeToo

no, watch some TV

TPBM has some homemade soup in the fridge.


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes matter of fact I do.

TPBm is watching cats run crazy thru the house


----------



## JustMeToo

No, just a dog

TPBM had coffee this morning.


----------



## lifesaver

I'm now on my second cup

TPBM
Had a good breakfast this morning


----------



## pdswife

I did... Paul brought us a doughnut to share.

TPBM
is looking out the window at a foggy cold morning


----------



## JustMeToo

Cold yes

The person below me is chilly.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope. I'ts 31 degrees here but 70 degrees in the house and i even have the front door open to let in some fresh air.

TPBM
Just ate a big fat hamburger filled with lots of greese


----------



## cara

haven't had a Hamburger for ages...

TPBM is not sure if she/he should go to bed or not


----------



## pdswife

I'm sure I shouldn't...it's 3:00pm

TPBM
is glad it's FRIDAY


----------



## GrantsKat

I guess, the weekends are like any other day around here ; )

TPBM is too far behind on things that need to be done today


----------



## DaveSoMD

That is an understatement! 

TPBM is waiting for dinner.


----------



## GrantsKat

no, done with dinner : )

TPBM cant get warm!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Not a all. It is 17 degrees out right now.  

TPBM watching a cooking show on TV


----------



## pdswife

no...but I'm waiting for Battlestar to start!!  YIPPPPEEEEE!!!!

TPBM
is HUNGRY!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

YES I AM!  Going to check on dinner now. 

TPBM got some new cookbook for Christmas.


----------



## pdswife

I did!

TPBM
is making a new recipe for dinner


----------



## GrantsKat

no new recipe for me...Im starting next week!!!

TPBM needs some peace and quiet


----------



## DaveSoMD

Always quiet around here, how I like it. 

TPBM still has to take down the rest of the christmas decorations


----------



## pdswife

I should but I'm not going to... I like them


TPBM
should start thinking about making some dinner soon


----------



## lifesaver

Nope, too early

TPBM
Wants to go out and play today


----------



## suziquzie

oh! is it july yet? ... then no. 
 

TPBM is watching a good movie.


----------



## pdswife

Nope...listening to Qwest say " please hold...you are important to us"   I believe them..do you?

TPBM
is FREEEEEZING


----------



## suziquzie

yes but its about 40 degrees warmer outside today! 

TPBM says 40 degrees doesnt count unless they get you to 85.


----------



## pdswife

Or at least 70
It's 31 here and I HATE IT!!!!!

TPBM
thinks I complain about being cold way toooo much


----------



## suziquzie

no WAY!!!!

TPBM may see the asphalt of the driveway this week!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

maybe.. except expecting more snow .

TPBM wishes the house would be warmer


----------



## pdswife

It's 70 in here right now.. so I'm good : )

TPBM
is thinking she should make hubby some lunch soon


----------



## JustMeToo

Already did

TPBM hope the Eagles win tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie

um, for you i do sure!!! 

TPBM smiles when she hears the littlest one talking to herself in her room.....


----------



## pdswife

I smile when Paul quits talking to himself...because it means he's done working for the night.

TPBM
Has a new phone number


----------



## suziquzie

nope, same old same old. 

TPBM doesn't know why she loves this tearjerker movie EVERY TIME!!! 
(The Patriot)


----------



## JustMeToo

Fairly new

TPBM doesn't like talking on the phone.


----------



## pdswife

Nope... no I don't..


TPBM
would rather IM than talk on the phone


----------



## suziquzie

yep. go figure, i used to spend days on it...

TPBM has cold toes.


----------



## pdswife

I do!

TPBM
knows I have to make lunch for the man now...BYE!!!!


----------



## deelady

I didnt know but thanks for the heads up!! 

TPBM has a monkey climbing on them making it hard to type!!!......sigh


----------



## pdswife

no..but I kind of wish I did.

TPBM
is looking out the window spying on the weird neighor


----------



## deelady

LOL you can borrow mine!!! I'll include her in place of the coffee!! 

no, no spying....but they are weird


TPBM is aching somewhere


----------



## pdswife

well yes... how did you know...have I been say OUCH out loud again?

TPBM
thinks my neighbor is weird because he doesn't think he needs to wear his "teeth"


----------



## deelady

LOL you know you find it sexy!!! lol


TPBM is wondering about dinner tonight....


----------



## pdswife

nope...gonna force him to eat left overs again...    I am a mean old wife

TPBM
had a better dinner than I will have ( that trout sounded delish!!)


----------



## deelady

not if those leftover were from a delish meal!!!


Thanks it was yummy....Im trying to be as healthy as possible!


TPBM has some low fat recipes they want to share!!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

no

TPBM is going to bed early tonight.


----------



## lifesaver

haven't decided yet

TPBM
is having too much fun to call it an early night


----------



## JustMeToo

maybe

TPBM is having pork roast for dinner.


----------



## AMSeccia

I wish ... just a good pot of chili today!

TPBM has had enough winter


----------



## pdswife

Well YES I have!

TPBM
should live in a summery part of the world


----------



## suziquzie

yes I SHOULD! 

TPBM needs another shirt.


----------



## pdswife

I always need new clothes...don't get them though
(can you say CHEAP CHEAP)

TPBM
is looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## suziquzie

um, how about tuesday? 
 

TPBM has another dr appt this week.


----------



## GrantsKat

no appt yet!!

TPBM should remind me next time NOT to try and make pizza!


----------



## suziquzie

why what happened??
(i make calzone when my crust wont behave) 

TPBM is looking for a blanket pattern.


----------



## GrantsKat

(I dont know, the top is too brown & the crust didnt cook enough!) No blanket patterns for me......maybe in a month or two when I can actually keep my eyes open!! lol

TPBM was busy today


----------



## suziquzie

not really. well at work i was, now i got my sunday afternoon LAY-ZEE goin' on! 

TPBM would like the dough to behave at least SOMETIMES!


----------



## GrantsKat

well.........YES!!!!! ; )

TPBM is getting ready for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

sorta. thawing things anyway!!! 

TPBM changed the dinner plan.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no, they are eating it even though I dont think it turned out good!

TPBM is getting aggravated to quickly


----------



## suziquzie

not today... but usually YES!!! 

TPBM would love to stop that.........


----------



## GrantsKat

yes but right now with my hormones running wild its hard!!!

TPBM needs a neighbor FRIEND!


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do!!! But my neighbors are freaky!!!

TPBM
Has silly neighbors also and would like to move because of them


----------



## JustMeToo

Nice neighbors here

TPBM is making soup today.


----------



## suziquzie

hadn't thought about dinner yet, i'm only on my 1st bagel!

TPBM got some sad news today.


----------



## pdswife

no...did you?  I hope not!

TPBM
has finally gotten hubby out the door and can sit down with a cup of coffee


----------



## suziquzie

lol no he got ME out the door! 

TPBM forgot to put her ring back on this morning!!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

No, it's on.

TPBM wants a new kitchen faucet.


----------



## suziquzie

yes! one that doesnt squeal would be so cool...

TPBM has to go back to work.


----------



## pdswife

I do....but I don't have a job... lol... 


TPBM
is afraid life will have even less money in it after thursday


----------



## suziquzie

uh oh, whats thursday?

TPBM has no clue about dinner.


----------



## pdswife

Microsoft considering layoffs:   He says "I shouldn't panic "YET".... yeah right.


TPBM
will meet me at the corner of "oh Poop and WHAT HAPPENS NOW??"


----------



## suziquzie

no!!! i'm tired of that corner i'm about to leave it soon!!!! 

TPBM can't think of anything "healthy" for dinner with what's on hand.


----------



## pdswife

I have salad stuff both lettuce and spinach but am NOT in the mood

TPBM
want fries and taters and all things bad and yummy


----------



## suziquzie

yup. i think so.....  

TPBM will settle for hamburger stroganoff.


----------



## GrantsKat

nope Im munching on snowflake shaped chicken nuggets lol

TPBM dreads bad news


----------



## pdswife

yes I do... I worry for days and days before it happens.
and I ruin many a day for nothing.  Silly...YES!!!!


TPBM
agrees and would kick me (softly) if she were here


----------



## GrantsKat

well ok......only a little kick! lol (youre not silly!!)

TPBM overdid it today, and now has an aching back


----------



## pdswife

no..but my dang neck still hurts!

TPBM
Thinks little old ladies shouldn't drive big old cars if they can't pay attention while driving!


----------



## suziquzie

no, i'm pretty good so far!!

TPBM thinks a SpogeBob blanket will be suitable for middle son.


----------



## GrantsKat

ALL my boys like spongebob!! 

TPBM has started a new craft?


----------



## pdswife

no... I wish I could find one

TPBM
did though and will tell us all about it NOW


----------



## GrantsKat

not yet...Im waiting to find out BLUE or PINK!!!

TPBM can help me make something , since I stink at crafts


----------



## pdswife

lol... only doll blankets. and bad ones at that.... 

TPBM
would laugh if they could see them


----------



## GrantsKat

no! Im sure they are better than anything I have ever made!!

TPBM has a long nite ahead of them.....


----------



## suziquzie

I wish I could stay awake past 9 and get some crafting done..... when jake was little i'd stay up past midnight cross-stitchin'! 

TPBM did ALOT differently before kids.


----------



## pdswife

how many hours until midnight?

TPBM
will be in bed before my husband even leaves work


----------



## GrantsKat

what time does he leave?

TPBM is craving cucumbers!


----------



## suziquzie

do you mean PICKLED cucumbers?? 
 

TPBM can help decide what kinda cake to make for the boy's party this weekend.


----------



## pdswife

how about sponge bob?
(that's B  O  B  spelled Backwards...)

TPBM...had a guy pick up on her once using that line...needless to say, it didn't work
in his favor.


----------



## GrantsKat

you have a birthday this weekend? my nexts not till feb 1st

TPBM lets them pick out thier own birthday cakes


----------



## suziquzie

you were at a bar weren't you.....

TPBM has heard, "is your dad a thief? (no) well because he musta stole the stars from the sky to put in your eyes"
GAG!


----------



## pdswife

no.. I was at work... customer service as SEARs...he was a water heater installer.  lol.. a real winner of a guy.  


TBPM
is happy she never has to date again


----------



## suziquzie

YES YES YES YES YES!!!! 
TERRIBLE!!!! 
especially nowadays.... no way. 

TPBM found out about a 15 yr old pregnant relative this morning and wants to lock her daughter in a closet......


----------



## pdswife

I am so glad I had a BOY!!!!! ( I'm sorry!!! that's sad..15 is so young)

TPBM

will teach her daughter and love her enough that things like that prbly wont have to happen


----------



## GrantsKat

If I have a girl   she will be on lockdown till shes 30!! lol

TPBM has yucky food  to clean off the floor


----------



## suziquzie

no.. water..... and an abundance of bendy straws......... 

TPBM will allow me to send girl clothes if needed, even if she was a barfer and theres a little yellow........


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL! I would love that!!

TPBM still has to buy new boy stuff even with all the hand me downs!


----------



## JustMeToo

Not me.......GrantsKat, are you with child???

TPBM has dinner dishes to clean.


----------



## pdswife

dinner isn't for hours and hours and hours

TPBM
just had lunch


----------



## JustMeToo

No, finished dinner

TPMB is ready for bed.


----------



## pdswife

It's only 4pm... a nap maybe but it's early for bed.


TPBM
is on the other side of the country


----------



## Katie H

The person below me is dreaming of Mexico.


----------



## JustMeToo

Sounds like it...LOL

TPBM is lost.


----------



## pdswife

No.. I know right where I am!

TPBM
needs here GPS everytime she leaves the house


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no GPS on my 1998 minivan!!!

TPBM wants quiet & a bath....but mostly QUIET!


----------



## JustMeToo

Fortunately have both right now.

TPMB is having a glass of wine.


----------



## GrantsKat

no wine for me : ( ...15 weeks pregnant : )

TPBM is trying a new recipe this week


----------



## pdswife

is it only 15 weeks?

No new recipes planned yet

TPBM
would like a nice gift tonight


----------



## GrantsKat

I LOVE gifts!! yup only 15 weeks! loooong way to go!!! yuck!

TPBM bought greek yogurt & cucs tonite...gotta recipe for me?


----------



## pdswife

sure... hold on

TPBM
has some dill and garlic?


----------



## GrantsKat

yes yes I do!!

TPBM  is very helpful!


----------



## pdswife

chop up the cukes, add garlic and dill and yogart !  Yummmmmy!!  dip in some pita bread!!!!


TPBM
loves GREEEEEEK FOOOOOOODDDDDD!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I do & thank you!! I will make it tomorrow!!!

TPBM is waiting for a little one to finally fall asleep


----------



## suziquzie

nope they're all out, i'm deciding if i stay up and craft or SLEEP!

TPBM would pick option #2.


----------



## pdswife

sleep always wins!

TPBM
would like it if her husband would come home on time!!!


----------



## lifesaver

my dh is retired so he's always home

TPBM
had a busy day and is tired


----------



## suziquzie

yep and here i am back for more! 

TPBM should make coffee.


----------



## pdswife

It's being made as I type...just waiting for the beep beep beep


TPBM
is going to get at least part of her "TO DO LIST" done today unlike yesterday
where NOTHING got done at all....


----------



## suziquzie

well, i got the laundry all done and the living room and dining room cleaned up...... 
i should shower, i dont wanna. 

TPBM should drop the late books off at the library today.


----------



## pdswife

he took the car... I'm stuck at home so...even if I wanted to I couldn't

TPBM
is a head of me on the chore list (and I am proud of her)


----------



## suziquzie

ugh but i REALLY wanted to clean the kids' rooms and remove toys. and clear off the death hutch. again.
there's always tomorrow.

TPBM isn't sure why that crazy elf keeps appearing to magicallly fill up the hutch again.


----------



## pdswife

easier to hide stuff and think about them later...I have a few places around the house like that!!

TPBM
is going to talk me out of having fried potatoes with extra garlic and onions for lunch


----------



## suziquzie

i would, but i cant because the fried potatoes i made with my omlette this morning are happily in my tummy. 
 

TPBM is not getting anywhere fast.....


----------



## pdswife

well... you would be correct.    I did start doing research on steam cleaners. 

TPBM
Is happy to have a day to spend at home


----------



## suziquzie

yes but i wish i wasn't coming down with the afternoon lazies!!! 

TPBM needs some motivation.


----------



## pdswife

no...I need something but not motovation

TPBM
likes the color RED but not to wear


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, i look like a dork in red... according to me anyway!!! 

TPBM was smarter than me and showered right away today.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I showered so I wouldn't hear the phone ring.. IT WORKED!!!! so yep, I was smart

TPBM
is tired of writing LISTS for other people "TO DO"


----------



## suziquzie

nope. i wont write them for other people, just me. my mother wrote them. ALL THE TIME!!

TPBM would like some input as to what someone else would like for dinner once in awhile.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. are you tired of hearing " I don't care...what ever you make is good... and then making something and hearing...I'd have rather had ___________ fill in the blank?

TPBM
needs a change but doesn't know how to go about changing and doesn't know WHAT in the world to change


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. i thought it was getting the house cleaned out (junk rooms) but i haven't made it there yet. 

TPBM would like to know what it is soon!!!


----------



## pdswife

yep!  I'm 43, Do you think it's a mid life crisis??? or just boredom lol?

TPBM
knows the cure is RUM!


----------



## suziquzie

not sure if its the cure but it sure dont hurt to try!!!! 

TPBM will 'scuse me for a few while i force myself into the shower.


----------



## pdswife

Bye!!!!!  Have a good one!!!!

TPBM
will feel better when she's clean and smells nice!


----------



## suziquzie

i certainly do!!!!! 

TPBM will remind me this evening to do this earlier tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

I sure will!  ( I'll add it to my list!!)

TPBM
can tell me where I left my keys... cuz, the sure aren't where I thought I left them (again)


----------



## suziquzie

did the hutch eat them? 

TPBM has a kid that is always dancing when he's standing so you think he always is putting off going potty.


----------



## pdswife

lol..nope sorry I don't have one of those.

TPBM
hasn't been on facebook in awhile


----------



## suziquzie

just shortly an hour ago or so..... 

TPBM is on her own for dinner again tonight.


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he'll get the idea if i keep eating with out him and feeding him warmed up food...

TPBM
doesn't think it's healthy to eat at 9:30pm


----------



## suziquzie

not unless its ICE CREAM! 

TPBM would love to eat at 5.... with COMPANY!


----------



## pdswife

Heck I'd settle for six or seven

TPBM
would like family dinners to include the whole family every night also


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, that'd be nice.  2 a week don't cut it. 

TPBM will talk me out of letting the books go overdue 1 more day....


----------



## pdswife

If it's safe to drive you should go... you'll feel good getting out of the house and it'll be nice for the kids.  Maybe, you could stop and get a little treat?

TPBM
Is craving a DQ blizzard.. with Oreo's!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

Not craving, but will take one...

TPBM can't get warm today.


----------



## suziquzie

no not too bad today, its 24.... ABOVE! 

TPBM loves coffee any time of day.


----------



## JustMeToo

hot coffee in the AM, iced coffee afternoon.

TPMB is having fish for dinner


----------



## suziquzie

no. dont get to have that too often.

TPBM would like to have a drink but has to drive in a bit and can't.


----------



## pdswife

since he has the car I could have as many as I'd like but...since it's only 5o'clock some where else and only 1:51pm here... I shall wait ( prbly three or four days! lol)

TPBM
knows I really hardly ever drink


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, i know that. i drink enough for us both.... probably Kathe too. 

TPBM thinks its probably not THAT much.


----------



## pdswife

on days like today... I wish I drank that much plus a little more... I wish I liked it more  : )

TPBM
saw the new Prez this morning shaking hands with the old Prez


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. all morning. 4 hours of hand shaking. 

TPBM has a political junkie husband.


----------



## pdswife

no..but more junkie than I am.  I just go with the flow.  He understands.

TPBM
Think Obama has big ears


----------



## suziquzie

hehe, never looked too long.... now I gotta!! 

TPBM thinks things about Obama that shouldnt be talked about here.


----------



## pdswife

lol... I think we'd get closed down if we talk about more than his ears or his wife's yellow sparkly dress.

TPBM
looked for the recipe for seafood stew that they ate for lunch and found a video but not a real recipe


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!!! no but thats so funny you say that cuz I wanted to find the duck with cherry chutney!!!! 

TPBM knows what a glace is... (ice cream?)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I thought it was a frosting like stuff


TPBM
couldn't be on top chef either because she doesn't know all the cooking terms


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, and i cut my fingernails when i chop onions too fast.... 
 

TPBM is fine on the sidelines pretending to cook.


----------



## pdswife

yes, yes I am.   And I like my food messy and undecorated just fine

TPBM
likes food because it tastes good not because it's called fancy names and costs a lot


----------



## suziquzie

nope. tasty works well for me, an artist (or neat!) i am not. 

TPBM will be here in a bit when i get back from ze library.


----------



## pdswife

oh where else would little OLD me be?

TPBM
will drive safe and have some fun while she is out and about


----------



## JustMeToo

not driving today, but thanks Pds

TPBM is drinking a soda right now.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. martini time!

TPBM feels ppocorn, carrots and chocolate milk is an acceptable kid dinner.


----------



## pdswife

sure do!  

TPBM 
thinks that popcorn sounds good so she might just feed "HiM" that for dinner too! 
Cold and greasy!


----------



## suziquzie

......cold and greasy and from the MICROWAVE!!!
YUMMY!!
 

TPBM likes the stuff off the stove in a pot WAY better!


----------



## pdswife

Yes I do.  YUMMMMERS... Remember Jiffypop?  Do they still make that?

TPBM
really should do something with the steak thawing in the sink


----------



## suziquzie

umm,,, chinese beef n broccoli? 
yum, i think i have a craving.

TPBM should remove the pen from the daughter.....


----------



## JustMeToo

good idea.

TPBM cooked that steak for dinner last night.


----------



## pdswife

I did...made a Swiss Steak like dish ..kind of anyway... twas good.

TPBM
is ready now for the day to begin


----------



## lifesaver

My day began at 8:30 this morning

TPBM
Has a busy day planned out


----------



## pdswife

not really...clothes to wash...dishes to do... games to play...

TPBM
Thinks I should think of more of a to do list


----------



## lifesaver

Nope...

TPBM
Is having fun just spending time on dc


----------



## pdswife

isn't fun what it's all about?


TPBM
will wait while I go fold the clothes...


----------



## JustMeToo

I have to go dust..

TPBM is having chicken for dinner.


----------



## pdswife

Maybe chicken soup

TPBM
is done dusting and is thinking about sweeping


----------



## lifesaver

yep

TPBM
has snow


----------



## suziquzie

yep. always. 
 

TPBM is ready to go outside in bare feet and not be cold!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nope

TPBM will go skiing tonite


----------



## suziquzie

no. i dont do outside in the cold. 

TPBM should start dinner.


----------



## Erinny

Yes, dear....okay, okay! I'll start it in just a sec.

TPBM
has a dog.


----------



## suziquzie

no not til all the kids are in school.

TPBM shoulda thawed the chicken earlier...


----------



## pdswife

no..then I'd just have more leftovers

TPBM
is almost done doing the dusting


----------



## suziquzie

oh shoot, was that supposed to get done today??? 

TPBM will make me do my work tomorrow as i have to work friday and sat and have a bday party saturday afternoon.......


----------



## pdswife

I am not good at making anyone do anything

TPBM
has a birthday cake to make


----------



## suziquzie

friday. lets not jump into anything.... LOL

TPBM isn't having any better of a day today.


----------



## pdswife

no...I shouldn't be online...


TPBM
is going to make a ___________ cake?


----------



## suziquzie

chocolate of course! 
(how come?) 

TPBM needs chocolate.


----------



## pdswife

melted milk chocolate... on top of ice cream...or warm chocolate pudding!

TPBM
makes a wonderful chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting!


----------



## suziquzie

heehee how'd ya know? i'm getting predictable..... 

TPBM needs melted chocoalte on top of chocolate ice cream on top of chocolate pudding on top of a fudgy brownie....


----------



## pdswife

lol... can I have some marshmallow cream too?  

TPBM
would love some of that...and then an much needed NAP!


----------



## deelady

hey you guys!!! what going on with all this chocolate here??? (ummmmTrish you have a little on your nose! )

I wouldn't mind a little cake or brownie...but noooooo ice cream!! TOO cold!!!


TPBM loves a nice cold glass of milk with her chocolate!!


----------



## suziquzie

nope. BRANDY! 
 

TPBM has to keep warm SOMEHOW!


----------



## deelady

LOL yeah that will keep you warm alright!! 


TPBM can drink her husband under the table!!! MEN... all talk!!!


----------



## suziquzie

probably just cuz i drink more often.

TPBM smells dinner and wants to eat it!


----------



## pdswife

lol... nope... but lunch might be good!

TPBM
hasn't given in to the ice cream craving ...YET


----------



## suziquzie

no, and i bought some today for the boys' party saturday......
HELP ME!!!

TPBM is about to show a little girl the movie Pinocchio for the first time!!!


----------



## pdswife

is it the old disney one?  

TPBM
will never out grow Disney


----------



## suziquzie

NEVER!!
(yep!) 

TPBM still buys Disney movies.


----------



## deelady

Nope nope never! Love Disney! And what is it...? Pixar?

TPBM would pay to go to a theatre without kids to see a new Disney movie!


----------



## pdswife

no... I haven't bought any movie in years

TPBM
keeps thinking that they would like to go see a movie but...never does


----------



## suziquzie

When I turn the corner I'm on we are SO going to the movies!!!!!

TPBM can't remember the last grown-up movie in a theatre.


----------



## pdswife

ya mean CARS isn't a grown-up movie?  lol


TPBM
wants to have a date night soon


----------



## deelady

in two weeks I will!!! WOOOHOOO!!

TPBM  would love to go dancing!


----------



## suziquzie

na, my kids' mama don't dance but thier daddy USED to rock n roll.......

TPBM has this same issue!


----------



## pdswife

did I ever tell you he made me take SLOW DANCE LESSONS?
what a joke!

TPBM
knows that ONE of us is too PERFECT to be a dancer!


----------



## suziquzie

is that possible?!?!?!?

TPBM will allow me 30 min to feed the children that wont like anything anyway.


----------



## pdswife

I'll give you 29 and not a second more!

TPBM
will find something that they like


----------



## suziquzie

they ate.. by force. 
 

TPBM has a sadistic side every now and again.........


----------



## pdswife

heheheheh, are you like a wicked stepmother? ( with out the step?)

TPBM
is very confused right now and thinks maybe she should have something stronger than water to help


----------



## suziquzie

hehe shall I deliver????? 

TPBM thinks too hard too much too.


----------



## pdswife

I don't think enough...

TPBM
should deliver!!


----------



## deelady

awwww sounds like someone needs a girls night out!!!


TPBM hasn't had a girls night in ages!


----------



## pdswife

no...all my friends live in states far away or are married and very very busy...

TPBM
needs friends closer to home too


----------



## deelady

Thats for sure..... 


TPBM decided against that glass that wasn't water....


----------



## pdswife

um... that doesn't sound to good Dee...YUCK?  lol

TPBM
would like a nice stiff drink but...will be a good girl and stick to her water so she doesn't get "into hot water" when the man arrives home


----------



## deelady

pdswife said:


> heheheheh, are you like a wicked stepmother? ( with out the step?)
> 
> TPBM
> is very confused right now and thinks maybe she should have something stronger than water to help


 


I was referring to what you said silly!!! 

TPBM's husband might like what he finds when he gets home if you got tipsy!!!


----------



## pdswife

not tonight...

TPBM
has a ton of paper work to do but has the DON'T WANNA's


----------



## deelady

research yes....but no paper work

TPBM has some business ideas she might like to start in the future


----------



## pdswife

I would love to do a home business...but have no ideas.  DO YOU?? 

TPBM
Is more motivated tonight than I am


----------



## suziquzie

to do what?? sleep? YEP! 
 

TPBM got crabby about a mess between dinner's over and he's leaving and will now probably have a bad day tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

want to join me in grump ville..??


----------



## lifesaver

Where's Grumpville?


----------



## pdswife

It's where Suz and I live nowadays or didn't you catch on to that?


----------



## JustMeToo

TPBM will explain herself and fill us in.....LOL


----------



## lifesaver

What will i be explaining? 

TPBM
hasn't had any breakfast yet


----------



## JustMeToo

No breakfast yet.
I was wondering what Grumpyville was too?  LOL

TPBM is confused too.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope... not yet 

TPBM
is planning for a good day


----------



## pdswife

nope... expect the worse for today so that when and if it happens...I won't be as shocked and if it doesn't I can celebrate

TPBM
thinks this is a bad attitude but..if she knew the whole story would understand and say

"hey, that's a good plan"


----------



## lifesaver

nope........ not at all

do you know that kansas has a small town called, smellyville?

TPBM
needs to drink more coffee


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, no more coffee for me!

TPBM is tired AGAIN!


----------



## JustMeToo

no, have to run some errands

TPBM is craving something.


----------



## GrantsKat

not anymore I just ate a KitKat, lol

TPBM likes thier chocolate cold


----------



## pdswife

I think it tastes better in the melted form

TPBM
likes it any way !


----------



## suziquzie

FOR SURE! 

TPBM spent 3 1/2 hours cleaning someone ELSE"S room!!!


----------



## pdswife

Nope...though I should go clean his garage... 

TPBM
is OK TODAY???


----------



## suziquzie

yup. and you????

TPBM never wants to see another lego, lite brite, or random puzzle piece again!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol are you sure???? My living room is covered in legos right now, wanna help me clean?? ; )

TPBM thinks the kids should clean up thier own messes


----------



## pdswife

yes...but that's because I don't have to clean messes anymore

TPBM
should send some kids to me


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, and you think you're in the doghouse now?!?!?!
 

TPBM is feeling the junk room wont be so bad maybe.... next week....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....I have a box just big enough to ship my youngest in......kidding of course, Id rather take the drive so I could meet you in person ; )

TPBM has a favorite type of cheese


----------



## pdswife

today it's Swiss...tomorrow...who knows?

TPBM
has favorites that change quite often also


----------



## suziquzie

yeah.... favorite kid. 
KIDDING! 

TPBM will make me stop cleaning! HELP!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES STOP!! lol...youre reminding me how much I need to clean!!


TPBM enjoys cleaning


----------



## pdswife

lol..yeah right..just like I enjoy yard work.

TPBM
has a crazy bone that pops out at the wrong time once in a while


----------



## JustMeToo

no

TPBM is having a good day.


----------



## pdswife

better in some ways than expected...the same in others

TPBM
is  sleepy


----------



## JustMeToo

no, not yet

TPBM needs a hug.


----------



## suziquzie

no i'm actually enjoying not being crawled all over today! 

TPBM knows i'd still accept one.


----------



## JustMeToo

{{{suziquzie}}}

TPBM is going to relax tonight.


----------



## suziquzie

i'll try but my cleaning has gotten out of hand..... 
I JUST WIPED OFF A WALL FFOR GOODNESS SAKE!!! 

TPBM has those days where they just can't stop!


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...yes and my back pain reminds me not to do it again!! 

TPBM thinks I shoould do NOTHING for the next five months!


----------



## suziquzie

oooo but wont you regret that as soon as you're back from the hospital? 

TPBM is having the most uncomfortable pregnancy they ever had.


----------



## GrantsKat

YES!YES!YES! and as you know it only gets worse! ugh!!

TPBM thinks I should start crocheting to ease my mind


----------



## JustMeToo

yes

TPMB wants a girl!


----------



## GrantsKat

yes and no, lol.......I have a 17 yr old stepdaughter and shes more of a handful them my 3 boys put together!

TPBM doesnt like the cold weather


----------



## pdswife

haven't I complained enough..don't you know the answer to that already????????????

TPBM
Thinks I should just pack up and move already!!


----------



## GrantsKat

YES to Mexico or better yet FLORIDA!!!!!! hehe

TPBM is getting hungry again


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nope, just finished dinner.

TPBM willl root for the Steelers on SB Sunday


----------



## pdswife

nope...hubby said the other team is going to win
(and he's never wrong!)

TPBM
doesn't really care who wins


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, I dont follow football anymore!

TPBM doesnt like sports


----------



## suziquzie

no, i dont really care about 'em.

TPBM needs a new vaccum cleaner.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope.. we just got a Rainbow last fall. 

TPBM need to finish laundry


----------



## GrantsKat

YES, in a bad way!!!

TPBM thinks the new v-tech game system is WAY over rated


----------



## lifesaver

havent started yet

TPBM
is preparing supper


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yep.. I sure am.. need to check it now. 

TPBM made dessert tonight


----------



## pdswife

no but doesn't chocolate pudding sound nice?

TPBM
needs some chocolate something


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I crave chocolate when Im pregnant!

TPBM has cravings as well


----------



## pdswife

do you only crave it when pregnant or all the time like me??? lol

TPBM
has a good excuse..I don't


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, not a very good excuse...it still puts on the pounds!!!

TPBM  will excuse me as  I have to bathe 3 boys AND do the dishes AND clean up..GEEZ........help!! lol


----------



## pdswife

shall I send my pretend maid?

TPBM
only wishes and dreams about her someday maid


----------



## JustMeToo

Yes.

TPBM is moving to Fla. to help someone with their new baby.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
Is thinking about going to bed


----------



## suziquzie

thinking. 

TPBM should chill awhile first.


----------



## pdswife

yes I should...since it's only 7:52 and the man hasn't even made it home yet

TPBM
is thinking about birthday cake


----------



## JustMeToo

no, raisin toast LOL
TPBM hubby works crazy hours.


----------



## lifesaver

hubbies retired

TPBM
is having a fish sandwich for lunch


----------



## pdswife

haven't even had breakfast....


TPBM
is still having morning coffee


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
is kicked back and relaxing


----------



## Petez

Actually, yes!

TPBM is tired of winter.


----------



## pdswife

I was tired before it started

TPBM
is a warm weather person


----------



## lifesaver

I sure am  

TPBM
is enjoying the morning


----------



## pdswife

It sure is better than yesterday

TPBM is now ready for breakfast


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Finished that a few hours ago.
 TPBM is going out for pizza tonite


----------



## pdswife

Nope..staying in to watch BattleStar

TPBM
Likes homemade chicknoodle soup


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yes I do.

 TPBM wears glasses


----------



## pdswife

all the better to see you with

TPBM
should really clean off her desk now


----------



## lifesaver

Done did that

TPBM
has the heat on and is all wrapped up in a blanket


----------



## JustMeToo

No, was in the 50's today

TPBM is getting up early tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

No, it's Saturday.  We get to sleep in

TPBM
would love some starbucks coffee


----------



## JustMeToo

to late for coffee for me

TPBM had a great dinner


----------



## pdswife

too early for dinner for me


TPBM
already had an afternoon nap


----------



## GrantsKat

nope sadly no nap for me!

TPBM is getting hungry again


----------



## pdswife

no... sleepy.

TPBM
is almost ready for her quiet time


----------



## GrantsKat

I am VERY ready for quiet time.......but 3 others arent!

TPBM is going to have a snack


----------



## JustMeToo

no nap for me.

TPBM just came back from Lowes


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Paul and I call that the "we don't have that" store because every time we go there  some one tells us   "WE DON'T HAVE THAT"

TPBM
Is listening to the news


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope, I'm having my coffee and my quiet time here on DC. 

TPBM needs to so their shopping today.


----------



## meshoo96

shopped during the week, so just a few errands today

TPBM is wishing it would be summer already


----------



## JustMeToo

no I like winter.

TPMB is going out for dinner.


----------



## lifesaver

not tonight

TPBM
is grilling steak for supper


----------



## pdswife

Nope... I want pancakes!  And I think If I beg hard enough I'll get my way lololololol

TPBM
thinks that since I make breakfast lunch and dinner 7 nights a week
I should make what I want and put extra syrup on it lol!


----------



## lifesaver

nope  

TPBM
is tired and ready for bed but is having to much fun to get there


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yep, I am watching Dr., Who.  

TPBM is going to have a snack before bed tonight.


----------



## lifesaver

nope...never ever eat before going to bed.

TPBM
is having an ice cold beer right now


----------



## JustMeToo

No, I love winter.

TPMB had eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------



## suziquzie

nope i had nothing. 

TPBM thinks my co-workers are goons!!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

never met them

TPBM just finished dinner.


----------



## lifesaver

Yep! Had tomato soup with saltine crackers. Yummy!

TPBM
Is thinking about calling it a night and heading off to bed.


----------



## suziquzie

not at this time.

TPBM should get dinner started.


----------



## JustMeToo

already is started

TPMB went to the Dr. today.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

TPBM is somewhere else.....


----------



## GrantsKat

lol Im having a hard time keeping up , if ya know what I mean!!

TPBM is having SEPTIC problems!!!! YUCK


----------



## suziquzie

oh no!!!! 

TPBM would rather be renting today!


----------



## JustMeToo

No

TPBM has a belly ache


----------



## GrantsKat

YEA!!

TPBM wishes people would come when they say they are gonna come!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Exactly...

TPBM is wrapped in a warm blanket.


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 2 sweatshirts.

TPBM is getting dizzy keeping up!


----------



## pdswife

not today... I"m find

TPBM
is pushing enter a lot


----------



## suziquzie

lol AND clickin' twice as much!! 

TPBM got really lazy after the laundry got put away......


----------



## pdswife

before it got put away...it's still spinning in the dryer

TPBM
would rather it rain than snow but really wishes for SUN


----------



## suziquzie

yes yes and YES!!!! 

TPBM shoulda showered this morning.


----------



## pdswife

no...I want to dye my hair and for some reason they like you to start with unwashed hair....

TPBM
would love a bowl of nice warm soup


----------



## suziquzie

that sounds ok, but i decided on a cold beer!! 
silly!!! 

TPBM will start this again for me so I am not a COMPLETE dork.


----------



## pdswife

since I'm already a dork...OK

TPBM
will see me later...


----------



## suziquzie

I will. dont i always??? 
 

TPBM is off to color herself new.


----------



## pdswife

naw... I'm not in the mood...  

TPBM
thinks I'm am a little strange!!!  lol


----------



## suziquzie

nope, not at all!!! 

TPBM isn't getting very far on those resolutions yet.


----------



## pdswife

I forgot what they were already!!!

TPBM
is listening to spong bob


----------



## suziquzie

nope. star wars today. 

TPBM built new legos today.


----------



## JustMeToo

No

TPBM wanted to dye her hair tonight too.


----------



## bglc32

No.

TPBM is trying really hard to be on time for work today.


----------



## JustMeToo

no

Mornin' A
TPBM loves DC


----------



## bglc32

Hello MeToo  

Yes, I do love DC.

TPBM really wants to blow off work today and go back home.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yes to blowing off work, but I AM home! LOL


TPBM is eating a chocolate ice cream sundae


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
Had bacon, eggs and toast for breadfast


----------



## JustMeToo

no, but sounds good.

TPBM doesn't have to cook dinner tonight.


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I do!!

TPBM is going to do nothing all day


----------



## JustMeToo

I have to clean

TPBM is feeling OK


----------



## lifesaver

i guess if i'm typing on here, i'm doing something. lol

TPBM
has a lot to do today


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh yeah, more than I can probably get done. 

TPBM needs another cup of coffee


----------



## suziquzie

I'd need my first, first! 

TPBM has a plan.....


----------



## GrantsKat

me? I never have a plan lol

TPBM is feeling blah


----------



## suziquzie

yeah. lately. i have the idontwannas again....

TPBM would like to be done already!


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah done with alot of things already!!

TPBM has no idea whats for dinner AGAIN!


----------



## suziquzie

lol nope. its for sure the day that turkey gets hot!!!! 

TPBM would like to cook for a whole family at once again.


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, instead of something different for picky #1, 2 & 3!!!!

TPBM thinks its weird to vacuum at 8 in the morning


----------



## suziquzie

Ha! I ALSO have 3 children. 6am is NOT out of the question, nor is 10 pm!!! 
 

TPBM is already knee deep in cocoa puffs and blue's clues.


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL how about lucky charms & monster jam!!!

TPBM has yet another birthday coming up on sunday!!!


----------



## suziquzie

no I am DONE DONE DONE!!!!!! 
(hehe we just turned off monster jam for baby girl!) 

TPBM has a favorite monster truck.


----------



## GrantsKat

hmmm....I like Taz, just cause he looks like I feel most days lol

TPBM watches Top Chef


----------



## suziquzie

I haven't... is it any good? 

TPBM has 1 more day of freedom until the workweek begins.


----------



## GrantsKat

well at least you get a break from being MOM for a few days!!!

TPBM knows I wish I had a job!


----------



## suziquzie

I do. dont wish too hard! 

TPBM has to go for a ride soon.


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
Can't wait for Friday to get here


----------



## GrantsKat

yes I guess, no school on the weekends for my boy

TPBM is hungry & doesnt know what to eat


----------



## lifesaver

nope, i don't usuly get hungry during the day

TPBM
is having a cup of coffee


----------



## JustMeToo

yes

TPBM had breakfast already.


----------



## lifesaver

nope, don't eat breakfast

TPBM
has to go to work today


----------



## JustMeToo

no

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## lifesaver

nope, i like long hair

TPBM
is planning to spend the day kicked back


----------



## GrantsKat

pretty much........its raining, that always makes me lazy

TPBM should be doing something  else


----------



## lifesaver

I am... I'm typing 


TPBM
Is thinking about lunch already


----------



## JustMeToo

no

TPBM is getting her belly button pierced today.


----------



## lifesaver

HUH! I don't think so!

TPBM
Is having her/his tongue pearced today


----------



## DaveSoMD

Um...NO. 

TPBM has a pet sitting next to them.


----------



## kwhit

yes I do,my kitty
TPBM just can't wait till Nascar season starts


----------



## lifesaver

to be honest, i could care less

TPBM
is about ready to go to bed


----------



## Nadacloo

Ready for bed?  Not even close.

TPBM:  Has to bake double-batches of cookies so there'll be some left for other people!


----------



## lifesaver

Nope

TPBM
is getting tired and is thinking about going to bed


----------



## Myop

nope, been up since 6

TPBM is having coffee right now


----------



## cara

having tea, 'cause if the cold.. but I could need a coffee..

TPBM slept very bad tonight


----------



## Myop

no

the person below me is wearing a nice warm sweater today


----------



## JustMeToo

no

TPBM has cold feet.


----------



## lifesaver

nope. they feel pretty warm right now

TPBM
is just finishing lunch


----------



## Noodlehead

False,I finished lunch about an hour ago

TPBM has blue eyes


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope, brown here. 

TPBM just realized they need to dust.


----------



## kwhit

nope,my wife does the dusting
TPBM is wondering what to serve for their super bowl party!


----------



## JustMeToo

no

TPBM has hair dye on their hair.


----------



## DaveSoMD

nope... I'm grey.. 

TPBM is about to make dinner.


----------



## lifesaver

nope

TPBM
is about to hit the sack


----------



## LaurenG

No wayyyy! Friday night in a college town!

TPBM has seen Kung Fu Panda!


----------



## lifesaver

Yep! and it's funny

TPBM
had a cookout tonight


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nope. Not yet.. still to dark at dinnertime. 

TPBM is just itching to get out and start gardening


----------



## lifesaver

Yep

TPBM
is going to be busy today


----------



## JustMeToo

yes

TPBM is going to give the dog a bath.


----------



## Noodlehead

Nope,no furry critters here

TPBM loves hot and spicy food


----------



## JustMeToo

Yes, but it does not like me.

TPBM is having a party tomorrow


----------



## lifesaver

nope... no party

TPBM
is having fried chicken, baked potato and asparagus for supper tonight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nope, taco salad and chicken salad.

TPBM is going to have friends over for dinner really soon.


----------



## lifesaver

Yep and we've ordered chinese


----------



## lifesaver

OOPS!

TPBM
is calling it an early night.


----------

